#ubuntu-de 2011-03-28
<Moritz24M> Moin, kann man im editor bluefish irgendwie diesen standard-text "lorem ipsum" durch einen befehl einfügen?
<DeannaT2> Moritz24M, copy & paste?
<Moritz24M> ja, danke^^ ist aber was nervig, wenn zwischenzeitlich andere sachen im zwischenspeicher gelandet sind
<Moritz24M> kenne das von nem kollegen auf nem macbook da gibts halt iwas wie /lorem oder so, nachdem der text automatisch eingefügt wird
<Moritz24M> also halt n makro oder wie auch immer
<DeannaT2> hat bluefish eine einfügen funktion mit diversen auswahlen?
<Moritz24M> DeannaT2, nein, aber es gibt ne ersetzen-funktion... damit ginge es natürlich, stimmt. Hatte gehofft, es gäbe was "in-built"
<DeannaT2> kann schon sein dass es das gibt Moritz24M , ich kenne bluefish leider nicht
<DeannaT2> Moritz24M,  schau doch mal ob die eiinen irc channel haben #bluefish oder so
<Moritz24M> jo, gute idee.
<DeannaT2> oder du fragst mal im #ubuntu-de-offtopic, ist ha keine direkte  supportfrage für hier
<lIba_p3ta1> hi - ubuntu 10.4 laesst sich auf meinem athlon 1.0 ghz 128 mb ram nicht installieren ... die exe zum install von der cd bricht beim laden ab - was kann ich tun weil ubuntu 8.10 lief auf dem system noch ?
<lIba_p3ta1> die live cd von ubuntu 10.4 laeuft sich tod auf meinem athlon 1.0ghz mit 128mb ram ... was kann ich tun das es trotzdem booted ?
<lIba_p3ta1> gibt es ein ubuntu iso file live mit -2g ntfs support ?
<lIba_p3ta1> su
<hardcore> moin
<hardcore> weiß jemand was da schief gegangen ist? /etc/init.d/asterisk.dpkg-new
<hardcore> eigentlich sollte das ../asterisk und nicht asterisk.irgendwas heißen
<mrm2m> Hallo zusammen
<mrm2m> Hat sich irgend etwas bezüglich IP-Forwarding geändert?
<mrm2m_> Mein Server will seit dem letzten Update keine VPN-Zugänge mehr weiter routen - um genau zu sein macht er gar kein routing mehr. 
<mrm2m_> Beispiel: Ich habe drei Rechner: 192.168.178.102 <--> 192.168.178.55|192.168.177.1 <--> 192.168.177.2
<mrm2m_> Der in der Mitte hat bis letzte Woche noch brav zwischen 192.168.178.0/24 und 192.168.177.0/24 hin und her geroutet. 
<beaver74> mrm2m_, viel kann ich dazu nicht sagen, nur dass sich mit _Sicherheit_ nichts am Routing oder IP-Forwarding geaendert haben wird. Da muesste etwas an deinen Einstellungen kontrolliert werden.
<mrm2m_> Ok. Ich such mal weiter
<Guest52185> hallo mein wlan ist ganz lahm und ich habe gelesen, dass man einen neuen kernel installieren soll um das problem zu beheben. wo finde ich denn den 38? in der paketverwaltung ist er einfach nicht zu finden
<Ij0n> ich habe folgendes Problem: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/system-startet-nicht-mehr-meldung-mount-dev-on/?highlight=Tbaustell+Zinitramf#post-2814594 nur derzeit keine live-cd zur hand. gibt es trotzdem etwas das ich tun kann?
<shetlandpony> Ij0n's url: http://tinyurl.com/4obafcg | System startet nicht mehr - Meldung mount /dev on /root failed › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<k1l> Guest52185: welche wlan karte hast du denn?
<Guest52185> K1l: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nen schönen guten morgen!
<Ij0n> es reicht den ersten post aus meinem link zu lesen, um das problem nachvollziehen zu können
<k1l> Guest52185: ists nur im akku betrieb langsam?
<Guest52185> ne
<Guest52185> auch am strom
<Ij0n> also, ich bin nicht der poster, aber der threateröffner hat mein problem so genau beschrieben, wie es mir selbst möglich wäre.
<sdx23> Ij0n: Die Meldungen des OP sind mehrdeutig und besagen nichts über das eigentliche Problem. Dennoch ist die genannte Lösung wahrscheinlich auch bei dir erfolgreich, nicht aber unbedingt.
<ratlos> guten morgen, ich bin in der Hoffnung her gekommen, dass mir hier jemand mit meinem Ubuntu/Win7 Problem lösen kann. Ich hatte gestern neben meiner Win7 Installation Ubuntu installieren wollen. Das lief auch recht gut, bis zu dem Moment wo es zu ner Netzwerkverbindung kommen sollte. Diese ist nun seit der Inst. bei beiden nicht mehr nutzbar.
<ratlos> Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann, dass nach der Inst von Ubuntu bei beiden die Netzwerkverbindung nicht mehr funktioniert und wie ich das beheben kann?
<TheInfinity> ratlos: klingt sehr merkwürdig. ist die karte im networkmanager aktiv?
<sdx23> ratlos: Etwas genauer: Welche Art Netzwerkverbindung? Wohin? Während der Installation oder danach?
<ratlos> Also ich schau mir derzeit die Win7 Netzwerkverbindung an ... und die zeigt mir das ich Netzwerkkarte aktiv ist. Ich wechsel gleich mal zu ubunut
<ppq> also lan, kein wlan?
<ratlos> sdx23: Netzwerkverbindung -> zb richtugn Fritz.box. Nach der Installation funktionierten bei beiden System die Verbindung nicht
<ratlos> Lan .. ja
<ratlos> kabelgebunden ;)
<ratlos> ich habe heute auch mal, da das andere Onboard war, ne alte Netzwerkkarte eingebaut
<ratlos> aber derzeit ohne erfolg
<sdx23> k. Das ist in der Tat merkwürdig. Ist das die aktuelle Ubuntu-Version oder eine ältere?
<ppq> ratlos: nopaste bitte mal die ausgabe von lspci und dmesg unter ubuntu. wär allerdings ganz gut, dafür an dem betroffenen rechner ne internetverbindung zu haben. hast du?
<ratlos> ähm wie ich schon sagte, ich habe da keine netzwerkverbindung und somit auch keine Internetverbindung
<ppq> geht sonst auch etwas umständlicher via usb-stick: 'lspci > /media/disk/lspci.txt' und 'dmesg > /media/disk/dmesg.txt' - pfade entsprechend anpassen
 * ppq geht mal kaffee organisieren. brb
<ratlos> gibt es einen nopaste service wo man später auch alles wieder löschen kann? ich kenn nun nur nopaste.info
<TheInfinity> ratlos: gibt einige services die ablaufzeiten haben
<TheInfinity> beispiel http://pastebin.com/
<alami> hallo, nach dem grub, bleib mein system hangen, ich habe ubuntu 10.04TLS und ich habe gar keine Fehler meldung
<alami> aber ich vermutte dass dass durch eine update oder upgrade passier ist
<ratlos> TheInfinity / ppq: http://piratepad.net/o2JTKODq6a (dort kann ich gleich wieder alles löschen;)
<Ij0n> sdx23: danke
<TheInfinity> ratlos: wird aber auch dauerhaft gespeichert *g*
<ratlos> damn
<TheInfinity> ratlos: gibt ne history funktion
<ratlos> hmm doof das, aber nun egal
<ratlos> aber danke für den Hinweis
<sdx23> (zumal das Ding nur mit JS funktioniert)
<ratlos> ich frage mich nur die ganze zeit, was bei der Ubunut Installation scheif gelaufen ist, dass ich nun auch unter win7 keine Verbindung mehr bekomme ... 
<ratlos> *schief
<TheInfinity> ratlos: ich würd ehrlichgesagt mal im bios rumwühöen
<ratlos> das kann ich gleich mal machen, da ich hier unter ubuntu nen Freeze habe
<koegs> kabel überprüfen, ip-adressen anpingen (kein DNS nutzen), oder die hardware hat nen hau weg
<ratlos> koegs: kabel sind geprüft, ip-anpingen geht nicht, da ich nicht mal zur Fritzbox komme, Hardware schon von onboard auf Karte gewechselt
<alamar> ratlos: du sollst auch die fritzbox ip anpingen
<alamar> und vorher musst du prüfen ob du eine per dhcp zugewiesene ip addresse hast oder eben manuell die karte passend auf deine netzkonfig konfigurieren
<ratlos> hab ich ja gemacht
<ratlos> beides schon probiert, sowohl manuell eingegeben als auch per DHCP
<alamar> dann klemm einen hub ran und schau was auf dem link fritz<->rechner passiert
<alamar> (übrigens ein grund warum ich mir einen hub von damals aufgehoben hab :))
<koegs> ist dein Netzwerkinterface überhaupt UP und RUNNING?
<ratlos> ein hub hab ich nicht ... ich könnte aber mal eben schauen ob meine One20 auf DHCP eingestellt ist 
<ratlos> koegs: unter ubunut regt sich da gar nichts ... unter win7 habe ich ne Win IP (169.254.X.X) zugewiesen bekommen
<alamar> ratlos: na dann funktioniert dhcp nicht
<alamar> das ist eine link local addresse
<ratlos> und warum funzt es nicht wenn die manuell eingebe?
<koegs> ratlos: bitte die ausgabe von "ifconfig eth0" nopasten
<koegs> wenn eth0 deine netzwerkkarte ist
<ppq> ratlos: was sagt 'sudo mii-tool -v'?
<ratlos> koegs: unter eth0 bekomme ich keine Informationen nur unter eth1
<alami> hat jemanden bitte eine idea was soll ich tun wenn ist sowas in mein /var/log/boot.log have http://pastebin.com/VkHwJV38
<ratlos> ppq: die Ausgabe ist recht kurz "No MII tranceiver present"
<koegs> ratlos, dann nopaste bitte die ausgabe bei eth1
<koegs> ,paste? ratlos
<shetlandpony> ratlos: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<airdem> hallo. der ubuntu installer hat sich geweigert den bootloader zu installieren. hab versuch ihn manuell über die live cd nachzuinstallieren aber nun bekoimme ich beiom booten nur das grub> bash zu sehen
<airdem> kein menü mit den einträgen für linux/windows
<ratlos> koegs: http://piratepad.net/o2JTKODq6a
<koegs> airdem: auf welche weise hat sich der installer "geweigert"? ansonsten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<airdem> koegs: er war nicht in der lage den bootloader auf /dev/sda zu installieren. 
<koegs> genaue fehlermeldung?
<airdem> das war die fehlermeldung
<airdem> keine technische daten
<airdem> nur das er nicht in der lage is den boortloader zu installieren hab dann auch sda1 2 3  probiert
<alami> kann villeicht auch jemanden mit mir reden
<koegs> ,geduld? alami
<shetlandpony> alami: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<alami> koegs, das kenn  ich, brauchst du mich das nicht zu zeigen
<koegs> airdem: interessant, /dev/sda ist aber vorhanden und deine platte? ich würd sagen probier die grub-reparatur
<sysdef> ,join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<alami> sysdef: ich?
<ppq> alami: das war ein befehl an den bot
<ppq> erkennbar am komma am anfang
<ppq> alami: welches der probleme aus deinem log macht dir denn kopfzerbrechen?
<Miller42> alami: gehts um clamav?
<alami> nein, ich wiess auch selber nicht warum es ghet ansonsten hatte ich das selber repariet, ich bin seit über 20 Tage wach mit diese Problem
<alami> das Problem ist wenn ich mein server starte
<airdem> koegs: ich hab grub-install etc schon gemacht die sache is nur wenn ich den pc boote habe ich nur eine grub> eingabe. kein grub menu
<alami> ich sehe was ich gerade in mein boot.log gepostet habe und das was, bleibt das server hängen
<koegs> airdem: hast du die grub.cfg per chroot-Methode neu erstellt?
<mustard> hat jemand erfahrung mit dem "Lenovo ThinkPad Z61t"
<k1l> ,hcl? musca schau mal dort rein. ansonsten bitte hardwareberatung im offtopic channel
<shetlandpony> musca schau mal dort rein. ansonsten bitte hardwareberatung im offtopic channel: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Probleme_und_L%C3%B6sungen <- GRUB 2 startet nur die Kommandozeile, meldet sich mit grub> _. 
<koegs> ratlos: zumindest die verbindung besteht physikalisch, was ergibt "sudo dhclient eth1"?
<mustard> danke
<mustard> ich bin allerdings _mustard_ und nicht musca. :)
<ratlos> also dhcp habe ich gerade noch mal unter windows mit ner anderen fritz.box getestet und das hat dort nicht gefruchtet .. ich starte gerade noch mal ubuntu
<k1l> mustard: yep, sry. musca schlaf weiter :)
<ratlos> koegs: kurz gesagt: "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<airdem> koegs: http://www.robertbeal.com/562/rebuilding-grub2-grub-cfg-from-ubuntu-live-cd
<airdem> das hab ich gemacht
<ratlos> ich denke auch langsam nicht, dass Einstellungen das Problem sind ... weil, vor der Installation lief ja die Netzwerkverbindung unter win7 .... bis Ubuntu auf der einen Partition war und ich dieses gestartet habe ...
<koegs> airdem: befolge bitte die wiki-anweisungen, welche ich verlinkt habe bzgl. der chroot-methode
<ratlos> daher wäre interessant was macht der wubi bei der installation mit den Netzwerkschnittstellen .. oder sehe ich das falsch?
<airdem> koegs: der link den ich dir geschickt habe is doch mit chroot
<airdem> oder is das trotzdem falsch?
<koegs> ach da unten
<koegs> ich bevorzuge die wiki-methode aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Probleme_und_L%C3%B6sungen, da ist ein eintrag genau zu deinem Problem
<airdem> alles klar vielen dank
<ratlos> ich hatte gestern auch mal, da ich dachte, das der wubi irgendwas am win7 system gemacht hatte, einen Wiederherstellungspunkt von vor ein paar tagen erstelle, aber leider ohne Erfolg
<Wedelwolf> Schon wieder Wubi. Wieso darf soetwas überhaupt existieren.
<koegs> ratlos: du kriegst per DHCP keine Antwort... evtl. ist was mit deiner Fritzbox, wenn es eh auch nicht per Static IP geht...
<Miller42> Wedelwolf: weil win-user angefixt werden wollen
<ratlos> ich habe gerade zwei FB ausprobiert
<ratlos> ich denke nicht das es am kabel, an der/den fritz.Boxen oder Netzwerkkarten liegt
<alami> Miller42: hast du gar keine idee?
<TheInfinity> ratlos: mach doch mal n laptop an den rj45 stecker und schau was passiert
<Miller42> alami: ich tippe auch auf die fritzbox. schon mal resettet?
<ratlos> TheInfinity: dann bin ich mal kur off ... und teste das
<alami> was hat jetzt fritzbox damit zu tun
<TheInfinity> ratlos: aber resette vorher die dhcp daten deines laptops
<TheInfinity> ratlos: bzw nutze auf deinem laptop dhclient3 (bzw die entsprechende win funktion)
<TheInfinity> TheInfinity: ratlos: aber resette vorher die dhcp daten deines laptops
<TheInfinity> 13:20 TheInfinity: ratlos: bzw nutze auf deinem laptop dhclient3 (bzw die entsprechende win funktion)
<Miller42> alami: sorry hab dich mit "ratlos" verwechselt :-/
<ratlos_> TheInfinity: ich war eben per WLAN/Laptop unterwegs ... ohne DHCP, da ich dem Ding hier ne feste IP gegeben habe ... nun per Kabel und DHCP und er hat sofort eine zugeweisen bekommen
<ratlos_> das ist im übrigen das Kabel welches auch zum Ubuntu/win7 rechner geht
<alami> Miller42: ok kein Problem, aber hast du mein boot.log gesehen?
<Miller42> alami: yep. wenn ich die letzten Zeilen richtig verstehe, fehlt eine Versions-Besch
<ratlos_> ich wechsel mal wieder aufs wlan
<alami> Miller42: Versions-Besch?? was ist denn das?
<Miller42> alami: Versions-Beschreibung für openssl für ein Update
<ratlos> re
<alami> Miller42: ich habe mich in recovery mode angemeldet und ich habe es veruscht apt-get install --reinstall libssl0.9.8 
<alami> aber hat nichts geholfen
<ratlos_> hm da bin ich noch mal ausm chat geflogen
<Miller42> alami: hast du vor dem Problem ein update von openssl gemacht?
<alami> ich glaube ja
<alami> willst du das log sehen, das war schon vor 20 tage here 
<_heilo> Ich versuche gerade vncserver mit startkde zu starten. Leider bekomme ich einen Fehler:http://pastebin.com/MD04Zira
<Miller42> alami: hab das gefunden: http://www.go2linux.org/linux/2010/05/pacman-error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libssl-so-0-9-8-cannot-open-shared-object-
<shetlandpony> Miller42's url: http://tinyurl.com/3yph9fa | pacman: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory | Linux Operating System
<_heilo> -> /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy gib es nicht. Den gesamten Ordner /etc/X11/xserver/ gibt es nicht. Muss ich noch etwas installieren?
<alami> thanks Miller42 i will try it :)
<noeden> An meinem Laptop habe ich beim externen und internen Mikro ein Hintergrundrauschen. Das Hintergrundrauschen habe ich unter Windows nicht. Ich hab in der alsa-base.conf schon options snd-hda-intel model=generic eingetragen, dann funktionierten die Mikros gar nicht mehr. Also model=auto! Alles wie vorher. Hab eine Realtek ALC262. Danke
<ratlos_> Land am Horizont!
<ratlos_> ich habe keinen Plan warum, aber ich habe nun unter beiden Systemen eine Netzwerkverbindung
<ratlos_> das letzte was ich gemacht habe ist, Kabel wieder auf Onboard Lan umzustecken und dieses im Bios wieder zu aktivieren
<_heilo> niemand?
<ratlos_> ach ja ... IP Adresse ist fest vergeben
<Miller42> ratlos_: mit DHCP hatte ich unter Ubuntu anfangs auch extreme Probleme. Seitdem benutze ich im LAN immer feste IPs
<sash_> Weil DHCP so riesig kompliziert ist?
<ratlos_> Miller42: mit ner FRitz.Box?
<Miller42> ratlos_: no, direkt PC an DSL-Modem.
<Miller42> bzw. Switch
<ratlos_> k
<ratlos_> ich habe nun beiden Systemen jeweils eine feste IP zugewiesen ... 
<ratlos_> und werde nun noch mal die andere Netzwerkkarte testen
<ratlos_> das ganze macht nur irgendwie überhaupt keinen Sinn
<Miller42> Sinn oder nicht - funktioniert es? ;-)
<ratlos_> ja es funktioniert, aber mich interessiert es schon warum das nicht ging
<ratlos_> jetztz geht auch meine zweite Netzwerkkarte
<ratlos_> ich starte auch noch mal win7
<ratlos_> moment, die zweite karte geht doch noch nicht
<TheInfinity> ratlos_: klingt ehrlichgesagt n bissl wie fritzbox dnsd fuckup :)
<ratlos_> jein, ich glaube eher an die Netzwerkkarten .. FB hab ich aber noch nicht ganz abgeschrieben ... ich muss noch mal ein paar sachen testen
<ratlos_> ich muss noch mal eben die netzwerkkarte unter win7 testen
<TheInfinity> ratlos_: wenns mit ner statischen IP klappt ist die netzwerkkarte kaum defekt :)
<ratlos_> ich hate aber vorher auch mit ner statischen getestet
<ratlos_> 1. glaube ich das mich die vorhin eingebaute Netzwerkkarte verarscht hat und kaputt ist ...
<ratlos_> 2. glaube ich, dass es nicht an DHCP lag
<ratlos_> 3. ähm, ich glaube das nun alles wieder funktioniert, liegt daran, dass ich im Bios Onboard LAN einmal deaktivierrt und wieder aktiviert habe (das macht aber irgendwie keinen Sinn)
<ratlos_> ich danke jedenfalls jedem hier, der sich die zeit und mühe gemacht hat, sich meinem Problem anzunehmen! Danke!
<_heilo> wo find ich den in kub 10.04 die GUI für die angabe eines DNS in der Netzwerkkarte. Ich finds in den Systemeinstellungen nicht.
<Fuchs> _heilo: Netzwerkverbindungen, da die gewuenschte waehlen, bearbeiten, unter dem Reiter IP Adresse hast Du DNS Server
<Fuchs> _heilo: wenn das nicht existiert:  kdesu kate /etc/resolv.conf
<Fuchs> da eintragen, syntax ist    nameserver 123.123.123.123   
<_heilo> Fuchs: ich möcht das schon gern über GUI machen. Netzwerkverbindungen seh ich nicht. Soll das unter Systemeinstellungen sein?
<Fuchs> _heilo: in neueren Versionen: ja
<Fuchs> in 10.04 vielleicht noch nicht
<Fuchs> und kate ist eine GUI :) 
<_heilo> Fuchs: ok, danke. (-:
<_heilo> Ich versuche gerade vncserver mit startkde zu starten. Leider bekomme ich einen Fehler:http://pastebin.com/MD04Zira
<_heilo> -> /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy gib es nicht. Den gesamten Ordner /etc/X11/xserver/ gibt es nicht. Muss ich noch etwas installieren?
<Fuchs> das hat in startkde eigentlich nichts verloren. 
<Fuchs> dazu gibt es ~/.kde/Autostart, /etc/kde/startup/ oder ~/.kde/env/
<_heilo> Fuchs:  ~/.vnc/xstartup schaut so aus: http://pastebin.com/GUZBdRHh
<_heilo> Fuchs: Ich hab Kubuntu 10.04 frisch instaliert und die xstartup wie angegeben geändert, vncserver gestartet und bekomm den gezegten Policy error. eine idee?
<Fuchs> _heilo: nein 
<_heilo> Fuchs: ok, danke.
<_heilo> Fuchs: sagt dir das hier vielleicht etwas? http://pastebin.com/E1qKjZBh
<Fuchs> _heilo: das erste klingt nach falschen Rechten von /home/asal/.Xauthority, oder der falsche Nutzer ruft es auf (das sollte Deinem Nutzer gehoeren, sonst ist gar nicht gut) 
<Fuchs> das zweite klingt nach einem herkoemmlichen Bug, den man melden sollte
<_heilo> Fuchs: -rw------- 1 root root 477 2011-03-28 14:50 /home/asal/.Xauthority soll ich ein chown asal:asal machen?
<Fuchs> ja, aber sofort. 
<Fuchs> und dann bitte zukuenftig keine graphischen Programme mehr mit sudo starten
<_heilo> Fuchs: ok. kann sein das mir das passiert ist. hab mit sudo -s gearbeitet. Kann es sein, dass dadurch auch was anderes nicht passt, das den Rest erklaert?
<Fuchs> _heilo: pruef halt mal die Rechte in Deinem Homeverzeichnis
<Fuchs> ,home? _heilo 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber home, ich assoziiere aber brain, Home_umziehen, Nautilus_Skripte und PyMOL damit
<Fuchs> *grml*
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis#Rechte-korrigieren 
<afflux> brain!
<airdem> servus ich war heute mittag hier mit grub problemen
<airdem> die ubuntu installatuion war nicht in der lage grub yu installieren
<airdem> nun habe ich einen chroot von der live cd aus ins installierte szstem gemacht
<airdem> und grub-install /dev/sda sagt mir
<airdem>  /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.. Installation finished. No error reported.
<airdem> FlexNet scheint irgwentsoein rootkit kram von adobe photoshop zu sein. wie werde ich das los?
<animax> Hallo zusammen, habe seit gestern auf der kino.to-Seite einen Frame, den ich nicht mehr schließen kann. Darin war zuvor eine Sexanzeige, deren Grafik ich mit Addblock blockiert habe. Habe desweiteren Noscript und Cookiesafe installiert. Weiß jemand, wie ich dieses Ding jetzt wieder wegkriege? Die Meldung lautete noch freundlicherweise: "Frame kann nicht geschlossen werden? Bedank Dich bei...
<animax> ...easylist und addblock." Screenshot: http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/8200/frame1b.png 
<animax> Habe 10.04 64bit.
<hdp> Und kein spezifisches Ubuntu-Problem.
<k1l> animax: klär das mit dem browser, dem adblock programm oder mit den betreibern der seite
<animax> Ja, dachte ich auch. Nur dachte ich, dass der WEg, das Problem in den Griff zu kriegen, dann vielleicht doch wieder was mit dem speziellen Betriebssystem zu tun hat.
<k1l> animax: nein. ist überall so. so wollen die verhindern, dass man die werbung blockt.
<animax> Firefox vielleicht neu installieren?
<Deem> animax: einfach die plugins deaktivieren, aber trotzdem ist es kein ubuntu problem
<k1l> animax: es hat mit den filterregeln der werbung zu tun
<animax> Liegt die Scheiße, die ständig für die Anzeige des Frames sorgt jetzt nicht irgendwo auf meiner Festplatte?
<k1l> <k1l> animax: klär das mit dem browser, dem adblock programm oder mit den betreibern der seite  << mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen
<animax> Da bin ich aufgeschmissen. Also für mich dann am besten Bookmarks sichern, Browser und Addons neu installieren?
<animax> Entschuldigung.
<animax> Noch eine Frage: Kann ich Firefox 4 aus dem angebotenen PPA einfach auf 10.04 installieren? oder sollte ich auf Version 4 besser verzichten?
<k1l> animax: fremdquellen birgen immer ein risiko, wenn du das eingehen willst/kannst, kannst du das ppq benutzen.
<k1l> ,fremdquellen? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<animax> Ja, ok.
<animax> Letzte Frage: Habe schon mal versucht, mich in den Ubuntuusers.de-Quellen darüber zu informieren, welche Sicherheitslösung für mich geeignet wäre, bin dann aber leider kläglich gescheitert und habe nach wie vor keinen Plan, was ich tun kann, um mein System entsprechend wie in Windows mit Kaspersky zu schützen ...
<animax> Habe also keine Firewall installiert ... Nunr die erwähnten Programme und entprechende Einstellungen im Browser.
<animax> Hat jemand einen Tipp oder ist das in Ubuntu alles etwas komplizierter?
<animax> aAran, dass ich in Noscript und Cookiesafe auf jeder einzelnen Seite die Entscheidung treffe, was ich zulasse und was nicht, habe ich mich ja schon gewöhnt ...
<animax> Daran
<kooldavi1> Hallo. Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem WLan. Und zwar hab ich mehrere Treiber für meinen Chipsatz (BCM43225) installiert und dabei zwischenzeitlich den Broadcom-STA-Treiber deaktiviert. Da die anderen nicht funktionierten wollte ich den STA-Treiber einfach wieder aktivieren und dachte danach läuft alles wie vorher. Doch leider tut es das nicht. Meine WLankarte wird zwar vom Laptop noch erkannt, aber unter "iwconfig" ist sie nicht me
<kooldavi1> hr als eth1 zu finden. Ich bin echt ratlos. Kann mit jemand helfen? (Benutze Ubuntu 10.10) Danke
<gregor3005> hallo
<kooldavi1> *Mit erkannt meine ich, dass sie als "Network controller" unter "lspci -nnk | grep -i net -A2" aufgelistet ist...
<gregor3005> kennst jemand einen webdav-server mit webinterface für die verwaltung und für file up/download
<gregor3005> hab mir webdavcgi angeschaut, ist jedoch nicht genau das was ich brauche
<gregor3005> auf einem zimbra server habe ich zwar das was ich benötige jedoch ist das für die anwendung etwas zu viel
<TheInfinity> gregor3005: apache + irgendne gui?
<TheInfinity> gregor3005: kann ja auch ne FS gui sein solange das lokal bleibt
<TheInfinity> gregor3005: also von mir aus apache incl webdav modul + ajaxplorer
<jokrebel> hi
<gregor3005> ah
<kooldavi1> Hat niemand eine Idee für mein Problem?
<gregor3005> bin über den ajaxplorer noch nicht gestolpert
<gregor3005> hab vorhin das gefunden: http://www.simple-groupware.de/cms/Installation
<gregor3005> TheInfinity: was meinst fs gui?
<TheInfinity> gregor3005: n dateimanager der einfach direkt die dateien aufm server darstellt
<gregor3005> kann man damit auch benutzer und zugriffsrechte verwalten?
<gregor3005> schau mir grad die online demo an
<TheInfinity> nein imho nicht
<TheInfinity> bzw musst halt syncen mit webdav
<TheInfinity> hat n eigenes zugriffsrechtesystem
<gregor3005> eine livecd wäre jetzt genial um schnell alles auszuprobieren ob es passt
<jokrebel> cu
<miauwau> moin
<miauwau> ist es möglich zwei benuzern das selbe home verzeichnis zuzuwiesen?
<miauwau> *zuweisen
<gregor3005> sollte gehen
<gregor3005> auf die gruppenrechte achten
<sash_> Moeglich, nuja... Schoen oder empfehlenswert? Noe :)
<gregor3005> das auch
<gregor3005> vielleicht jeder mit eigenem home + symlink auf einen gruppenordner
<miauwau> ok, andere frage, kann ich die eigenschaften von den standardordnern im home verzeichnis so legen das es einfach nur ein link auf den entsprechenden ordner im anderen home verzeichnis ist?
<miauwau> d.h. wenn jemand nach ~/Dokumente speichert es im Dokumente ordner des anderen users landet
<sash_> Brauchst du einfach nur nen Ordner zum Datenaustausch zwischen 2 Usern?
<miauwau> nee, das jeder user einfach in dokumente speichern kann, so dass er sich nicht immer den entsprechenden pfad raussuchen muss
<Fuchs> miauwau: Du kannst in ~.config/user-dirs.dirs  entsprechende Variablen setzen, ja
<Fuchs> die meisten, aber nicht alle, Programme halten sich daran
<miauwau> ok, ich versuchs mal, vielen dank :)
<miauwau> in der datei entspricht $HOME/ ~/, oder?
<Fuchs> ja
<maxx0r> hallo. ich hab grub auf meine boot partition mittels der alternate cd installiert. jetz bekomm ich aber statt des bootmenüs eine grub shell. was hab ich falsch gemacht?
<tuxampol> wie bringe ich firefox 4.0 "Deutsch" bei?
<tuxampol> Wisst ihr wie ich den Firefox auf Deutsch umstellen kann?
<dadrc> tuxampol, http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/xpi/de.xpi bzw http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-x86_64/xpi/de.xpi
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/4839cg8
<dadrc> und ansonsten
<dadrc> ,geduld? tuxampol 
<shetlandpony> tuxampol: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<PBeck> hi
<tuxampol> Danke!
<axe312> Hi. Habe Probleme mit meiner Netzwerkverbindung :-/ Nachdem ich einen zweite Internetleitung bekommen habe, habe ich dort einen Router dranngehangen und diesen auf 192.168.1.1 gehängt, der alte läuft weiterhina uf 192.168.0.1. DHCP hatte ich anfangs versehentlich beim neuen router an, inzwischen ist er aus. Jetzt komme ich aber mit meiner ubuntu kiste nichtmehr per kabel ins netzwerk (über wlan mithilfe meines wlan-ap jedoch scho
<maxx0r> hast dus mal mit ifdown eth0/ifup eth0 versucht und geschaut ob du den router pingen kannst?
<axe312> maxx0r: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured :-/
<axe312> aber unter ifconfig is eth0 gelistet o.O
<maxx0r> zeigt er noch mehrere an? und hast du da ne ip?
<axe312> er zeigt mir eth0, lo und wlan0
<axe312> eth0 hat keine ip
<fellbuendel> -> sudo ifup eth0
<maxx0r> naja wenn du sagst, dass dein router keinen dhcp spielt, musst du dem interface ne statische ip geben, schau mal hier weiter unten wie die /etc/network/interfaces aussehen muss (natürlich mit deiner router-ip :P): http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/39509/eth0-not-configured.html
<maxx0r> wenn du dann (mit sudo vorne dran, wie fellbuendel schon sagt), zuerst sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop, danach des gleiche mit start und dann ifdown/ifup mit eth0 machst, klappts vielleicht mit den nachbarn
<maxx0r> falls es jemandem bei der lösung meines boot-problems hilft: via "configfile /pfad/zur/grub.cfg" startet ubuntu. scheinbar findet also grub die datei beim booten net (?)
<axe312> maxx0r: mein router A spielt durchaus dhcp. Router B spielt kein dhcp mehr (router b is mir im moment auch recht egal, erstmal soll wieder kabelverbindung zu router A MIT DHCP stehen) .. so jetzt erstmal das probeiren was du oben geschrieben hast..
<maxx0r> ah dachte du hast gesagt, dass du mit router b verbunden bist
<axe312> sudo ifup eth0 -> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<axe312> maxx0r: sry für die verwirrung.. nur komischerweise spinnt die ubuntu kiste seitdem router b mit im netz hängt :-/
<axe312> so ich flieg dann mal eben ausm irc raus.. networking stop und so ^^
<jokrebel> hi
<axe312> also ich flieg dabei netmal ausm netz.. auch gut
<axe312> öhm.. das kommt mir aber iwi jetzt komisch vor:
<axe312> sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<axe312>  * Deconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<axe312> wieso das? ich dachte er kennt eth0 nicht.. jetzt wlan0? wtf?
<knopfdj> ähm...nabend
<bekks> morschn
<knopfdj> um die uhrzeit xD
<knopfdj> nicht wundern versuch nur gerade rauszufinden für was welche programme sind^^
<maxx0r> wie find ich denn raus wieso grub in die shell läuft, ich von da aus über die grub.cfg problemlos booten kann?
<germ86> hi
<knopfdj> nabend
<bekks> Kann mir jemand erklären, warum eine neuer Kernel (gebaut mit der config eines ubuntu kernels) meinen dvbt stick nicht erkennen möchte? Die entsprechenden Sektionen in der config sind mehrfach geprüft und identisch.
<PrickelPit> hallo jemand eine idee warum vnc kein cut&paste vom client-system zulässt, nur vom server zum client? 10.10 client und 10.04 server. vncviewer und vnc4server.
<jokrebel> bekks: was für dvb-t-stick? USB? ID?
<bekks> jokrebel: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 2040:5200 Hauppauge Win-TV Nova-TD
 * jokrebel musste bis vor kurzem damit sein DVB-T-USB-Stick ging immer über v4l Kernel bauen…
<bekks> jokrebel: Mit dem Ubuntu 2.6.35-28 kernel funktionier das sauber, mit einem 2.6.38 mit der config des Ubuntu Kernels nicht.
<BuZZ-T> bekks: sprich ein Mainline Kernel? Dem fehlen ja einige Anpassungen des Ubuntu Kernels
<jokrebel> bekks: allerdings befürchte ich (nachdem ausgerechnet DU [der ja meist nur hilft hier] da fragst) dass das u.U. ein gobaleres Problem sein könnte :-/
<jokrebel> +l
<bekks> BuZZ-T: Kein Mainline Kernel, ein Selbstbaukernel.
<BuZZ-T> gut, aber Vanilla mit Ubuntu Config sollte doch genau ein Mainline sein, oder?
<bekks> jokrebel: Was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte, ist, dass das Ding irgendwelche Features im Kernel braucht, die in .38 rausgefallen sind.
<bekks> BuZZ-T: Ja, fast - nur setze ich teilweise andere Default-Werte als Ubuntu.
<BuZZ-T> das könntest du testen, indem du schaust, ob's mit einem .35 Mainline geht
<bekks> BuZZ-T: Nee, denn mit dem .35 funktioniert es ja :)
<bekks> Ich müsste schon hingehen, und eine Regression machen, um zu sehen, ab welcher Version das Ding nicht mehr so wie erwartet funktioniert.
<BuZZ-T> du meinst dem .35 Ubuntu Kernel, ich mein den .35 Mainline ohne Anpassungen von Ubuntu
<bekks> BuZZ-T: Was genau hilft mir das bei der Suche nach Dingen, die zwischen .35 und .38 aus dem Kernel entfernt wurden?
<BuZZ-T> du hast bei .35 Ubuntu zu .38 Selbstbau mehr als einen Parameter verändert. Damit begrenzt du die Baustellen
<bekks> Dass es nicht an den Ubuntu-Anpassungen liegt, weiß ich auch ohne diesen Test, denn schon der stock .35 kernel unterstützt meinen DVBT Stick.
<BuZZ-T> ah aso, das wusste ich nicht
<bekks> Deswegen vermute ich ja, dass es an weggefallenen Features liegt :)
<bekks> Was nur ganz furchtbar nervig ist, dass Ubuntu teilweise wirklich sehr komische Defaults setzt :)
<jokrebel> bekks: wenig Hoffnung da Du ja selber normal intesiv Googlest … aber hattest das schon gefunden? http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-869621.html?sid=41198d1710975b7b0ec84889e4093b58
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/5vtcw2d | Gentoo Forums :: View topic - WinTV nova-t not working (SOLVED)
<bekks> I2C PLL tuners... interessant.
<sq-one> hey ich habe per add-apt-repository ein ppa geadded und würde es jetzt gerne wieder entfernen. Reicht es wenn ich in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ die entsprechenden files lösche?
<jokrebel> sq-one: nur die Quelle entfernen löst das IMHO noch nicht.
<sq-one> jokrebel: okay deshalb frage ich ja :)
<Moritz> jokrebel, es reicht doch sogar, die PPA nur auszukommentieren
<bekks> Moritz: Nein.
<bekks> Denn das Auskommentieren entfernt keineswegs Pakete die aus diesem PPA installiert wurden.
<sq-one> bekks: ja das ist mit klar
<Moritz> Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass er nur die PPA loswerden will
<jokrebel> Moritz: dann bekommst Du dafür keine Updates mehr - los haben tust Du das deswegen aber noch nicht IIRC
<Frickelpit> sq-one: google mal nach ppa-purge
<jokrebel> sq-one: "       "       "      -> http://www.krebsi83.de/2010/11/mit-ppa-purge-pakete-wieder-auf-die.html
<jokrebel> z.B.
<sq-one> Frickelpit und jokrebel danke, hat sich aber schon erledigt, habe sources entfernt und das paket (ff 4.0) manuell deinstalliert und dann aus den normalen repos die 3.6er wieder installiert.
<freeman_> hi leute
<freeman_> wie kann ich am Besten für Conky die Temperatur auslesen, habe ein ASUS Formula III Motherboard?
<bekks> lm_sensors
<freeman_> ok ist bei mir installiert sehe ich gerade
<freeman_> kann das sein das ich libsensors3 auch noch benötige?
<freeman_> libsensors4 hab ich bereits
<freeman_> Temperature: ${alignr}${acpitemp}°C damit versuche ich über conky die temp. herauszufinden
<jokrebel> gn8
<the3rdbit> moin leute, weiss jemand wie ich ein truecrypt volume entschlüsseln kann ohne es gleich zu mounten
<the3rdbit> ?
<bekks> the3rdbit: Die Frage ist doch, warum?
<bekks> Das Ding ist entschlüsselt und gemounted - unmounte es.
<bekks> Nur - warum?
<the3rdbit> hab ein file darauf gelöscht und konnte die disk nicht einfach unmounten
<bekks> ?
<the3rdbit> also fälschlicherweise gelöscht
<bekks> Und was soll deine Aktion da nun bringen?
<bekks> Die datei ist _logisch_ gelöscht.
<the3rdbit> nun möchte ich das file per ext3grep wiederherstellen, doch dafür darf die partition nicht gemountet sein
<the3rdbit> richtig
<the3rdbit> http://code.google.com/p/ext3grep/
<bekks> Wie ich oben schon schrieb.
<the3rdbit> soviel ich weis ist nur der dateizeiger mit dem marker "gelöscht" versehen
<bekks> Was für ein Dateimarker?
<bekks> Du sprichst von inodes.
<the3rdbit> jup
<bekks> Der erste inode enthält das Flag "gelöscht", ebenso alle anderen inodes, die Daten der Datei enthielten.
<the3rdbit> solange die datei noch nicht überschrieben wurde (was ich nach 1 minute ohne aktiven plattentransfer nicht erwarte) sollte ich die doch wieder herstellen können?
<bekks> Dir ist schon klar, dass du "als user" nicht prüfen kannst, ob und wieviel Plattenzugriffe danach stattgefunden haben?
<bekks> Das resultiert alleine aus der "Einschaltzeit" des Platten-LED.
<the3rdbit> natürlich nicht, aber auf einer 3TB platte ist die chance klein, dass genau diese 5kb grosse datei weg ist ^^
<bekks> Das würde ich freiwillig nicht unterschreiben.
<the3rdbit> na gut, aber der versuch ist's mir wert... bloss kapiere ich einfach nicht wie ich die platte entschlüssle ohne zu mounten
<the3rdbit> übrigens handelt es sich nicht um ein ext4 dateisystem, sondern um ext3. da ist laut verschiedenen quellen die chance noch grösser dass die daten noch da sind
<bekks> the3rdbit: Um welchen mountpoint geht es denn?
<the3rdbit> \/dev/sda
<the3rdbit> natürlich ohne backslash
<bekks> Fail.
<bekks> sda ist ein blockdevice, keine partition und auch kein mountpoint.
<the3rdbit> wenn ich es nicht mounten will, brauche ich auch keinen mountpoint
<bekks> Ok, dann noch viel Glück bei der Problemlösung.
<bekks> Ich bin raus.
<b34bb> the3rdbit: mointpoint ist wenn die partition beim starten zb als /home oder /var oder so eingebunden wird
<the3rdbit> b34bb: thnx aber ich will ja eben gar nix mounten ^.^
<bekks> Das mag ja sein. BEantwortet die Frage aber nicht.
<b34bb> (23:20:59) bekks: the3rdbit: Um welchen mountpoint geht es denn?
<bekks> Und wenn das zB / ist, dann wird die Sache schmerzhaft.
<bekks> Daher wolllte ich wissen, um welchen Mountpoint es geht. Aber ich bin raus.
<b34bb> sry bekks
<bekks> b34bb: Nein, keine Sorge, das ging nicht an Dich :)
<the3rdbit> ROFL es geht darum eine verschlüsselte Truecrypt Partition irgendwohin zu mappen OHNE sie zu mounten
<b34bb> bekks: ja schon klar ;) bezog sich darauf das ich dich direkt nach dem du deine frage wiederholt hast nocheinmal zitiert habe
<bekks> the3rdbit: Wie gesagt, viel Glück.
<bekks> b34bb: macht nichts ;)
<b34bb> bekks: mkay :)
<the3rdbit> bekks: du wiederholst dich, aber danke ^^
<b34bb> the3rdbit: er wollte wissen ob es eine partition ist die gleich vom system eingebunden wird oder nicht und du hast im eine hardware-Adresse gegeben
<bekks> b34bb: Lass mal gut sein :)
<the3rdbit> b34bb: keine systempartition. ist z.Z. nix davon gemountet
<b34bb> bekks: ich helf menschen gern und weil ich meine fragen auch hin und wieder falsch formuliere bzw nicht gleich raff was jemand von mir will helf ich ihn solchen fällen gerne nach :)
<bekks> ;)
<the3rdbit> ich glaub wenn wer die option kennen würde hätte es längst gesagt. ich häng mich nochmal an google.
<b34bb> da ich aber nich weiß worauf du rauswolltest außer vllt darauf das schreibzugriff auf die platte stattgefunden hat bzw sie nicht aushängbar ist kann ich jetzt auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen :)
<the3rdbit> b34bb: nun es geht mir eigentlich darum eine ungemountete truecrypt partition zu mappen ohne sie zu mounten ;)
<b34bb> the3rdbit: ich hab den verlauf gelesen :)
<b34bb> aber ich kann dir da nicht weiterhelfen
<the3rdbit> b34bb: ok thnx :)
<b34bb> np
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-29
<hasan> wie krieg ich das denn hin, dass die gelöschten mails in mutt auch auf dem gmx server gelöscht werden?
<hasan> mutt fragt mich zwar, ob die "als gelöscht" markierten mails ge'purged werden sollen, jedoch bleiben die mails auf dem server erhalten
<witchdoc|afk> hi all
<randalo> Jojo
<randalo> So ist das!
<randalo> Ugguaggakikkikakkka
<randalo> Gähn schnarchen Echnaton Bananen
<randalo> Hi
<randalo> Ioiiooiiippiiiiiiieeep
<randalo> Ich bin Experte
<randalo> Immer auf zack
<randalo> Linux ist super
<randalo> Brüste sind gut.
<randalo> Oh mann
<randalo> Wütend
<d4r1os> moin
<monkeyD> ich habe einen pc mit einer nvidia geforce 5200 grafikkarte
<jokrebel> hi
<monkeyD> und habe den grafikakrtentreiber bei systemverwaltung > hardwaretreiber aktiviert
<monkeyD> nun habe ich aber ein problem
<monkeyD> und zwar habe ich immer einen schwarzen hintergrund bei docky
<monkeyD> muss ich noch etwas zusätzliches installieren ?
<_pingu> Kubuntu 10.04: exec: 5: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: Permission denied   ll zeigt: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 166 2009-12-07 15:40 /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc  Ist da irgendetwas total kaputt?
<_pingu> Wie bekomm ich den Ornder /etc/X11/xserver incl.: /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy?
<monkeyD> kann mir bitte einer helfen
<_pingu> nichts los hier heut
<fr00d> Hi
<fr00d> Gibt's ne Möglichkeit zwei Benutzern das selbe Homeverzeichnis zu geben, aber wenn der einen Benutzer angemeldet ist sind alle Berechtigungen auf ihn gesetzt und wenn der andere angemeldet ist ebenso?
<fr00d> Es soll aber die Multiuserfunktionalität dabei nicht verloren gehen, d.h. während ein Benutzer angemeldet ist, soll der andere z.B. von außerhalb per scp in das Homeverzeichnis kopieren dürfen.
<fr00d> Kriegt man sowas mit nem Bind-mount hin?
<sash_> Reicht kein Shared Folder mit Symlink auf Desktop?
<sash_> MultiUser schliesst nicht "Eigenes Homeverzeichnis" aus
<sash_> bzw. Deine Defintion von MultiUser tut das nicht.
<fr00d> Müsste ich mal gucken ob mir der Desktopsymlink und entsprechende Berechtigungen reichen. Die Idee, die aber dahinter steckt ist die, dass wirklich beide User genau das selbe Homeverzeichnis sehen. Sofern dann die Berechtigungen, z.B. für private Schlüssel gesetzt sind können diese nur von einem Nutzer auch wirklich genutzt werden, was die oben genannte Definition schon wieder einschränkt.
<_pingu> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy  wo bekomm ich die her?
<_pingu> locate SecurityPolicy findet nix
<_pingu> Woher bekomme ich  /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/  ?
<sash_> apt-file search 
<n00bomatic1> wie kann ich sehen wie mein arbeitsspeicher genutzt wird? belegt sind rund 900mb von 4 gb, allerdings zeigt mit der systremmonitor auch an das mein speicher zu 95% belegt ist (20% von programmen und 75% als cache) - wie kann man das cache hier den deuten bzw sehen was diesen cache-platz belegt?
<_pingu> sash_: das zeigt: libroot-dev: /usr/include/root/TGSpeedo.h
<LetoThe2nd> n00bomatic1: cache wird vom kernel verwaltet.
<LetoThe2nd> n00bomatic1: deutung: puffer für i/o, usw usf. -> einfach machen lassen und akzeptieren :-)
<sash_> pentament: apt-file search /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ sagt was?
<n00bomatic1> ok
<n00bomatic1> d.h. der chache wächst zwangsläufig?
<n00bomatic1> -h
<LetoThe2nd> n00bomatic1: nein. das bedeutet nur, dass der kernel arbeitsspeicher nicht ungenutzt rumliegen lässt, solange ihn keiner braucht. wenn er angefordert wird, dann räumt er ihn auch wieder frei.
<sash_> pentament: sorry, tabfail
<sash_> _pingu: /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy ist in xserver-xorg-core und sollte installiert sein
<n00bomatic1> LetoThe2nd: thx
<_pingu> sash_: für /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/  hab ich einen symlink nach /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/ gesetzt
<sash_> _pingu: Wenn du in der Lage bist, unterhalb von /usr selber symlinks zu setzen, dann bist du bitte auch in der Lage, entsprechende Probleme, die dadurch entstehen, selber zu lösen. 
<monkeyD> hallo, habe den grafikakrtentreiber bei systemverwaltung > hardwaretreiber aktiviert aber ich habe immer einen schwarzen hintergrund bei docky
<monkeyD> was muss ich da machen
<_pingu> sash_: ich arbeite daran. /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy hab ich mir aus dem Netz gezogen und dort abgelegt. sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-core installiert nix neues.
<monkeyD> vielleicht den nvida treiber von synapticmanger deinstalliern und nur den von systemverwaltung aktivieren ?
<sash_> _pingu: Normalerweise muss man keine Config-Dateien irgendwo saugen und dann manuell irgendwo ablegen.
<_pingu> sash_: hätt ich auch gedacht!
<sash_> _pingu: Es gibt apt-get install --reinstall, dpkg-reconfigure...
<sash_> _pingu: Alles, was du jetzt manuell machst, macht den Zustand nur schlimmer.
<_pingu> sash_: was soll ich reinstallen?
<sash_> Ich weiß ja nicht mal, was deion Problem genau ist
<_pingu> sash_: ich möchte vncserver an den Start bringen
<sash_> Wieso?
<sash_> Gibt doch ssh.
<monkeyD> kann mir einer von euch bitte weiterhelfen 
<monkeyD> bitte!
<_pingu> sash_: ist schon drauf. es gibt auch vnc (-;
<LetoThe2nd> oO( alle vnc server die ich in den letzten jahren unter ubuntu installiert habe liefen OOTB. ALLE!! )
<sash_> monkeyD: Mit Nvidia-Grafik und proprietären Treibern dazu kennt sich hier nicht jeder aus, leider. Und deswegen sagen wir nix. Nachher machen wir was noch kaputter und unser aller Lieblings nvidia-Supporter Fuchs haut uns :)
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: OOTB?
<sash_> Out of the box
<sash_> Einfach so
<_pingu> sash_: hmm.
<sash_> Startet dein normales X denn noch oder hast du da irgendwas kaputt?
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: apt-get install und das wars. ergo entweder a) dein ubuntu ist himmelfahrtsmässig verbastelt oder b) es ist gar kein ubuntu. was solls sein? ;-)
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: Kubuntu 10.04
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: 64bit
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: doofe frage: hast du das hier gelesen bzw. befolgt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC#KDE - oder von mir aus auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC#Manuelle-Einrichtung
<monkeyD> kann mir einer bitte bei meinem grafikkartenproblem helfen, ich weiss nicht was ich machen muss
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: du musst jetzt machen: 1) warten 2) in ein paar stunden nochmal fragen, vielleicht heute abend 3) im forum posten 4) uns bitte nicht wiederholt volljammern. 5) danke.
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: ja klar
<monkeyD> 6) ok (bin nur depremiert)
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: dann bitteschän warum sagst du nicht einfach an welchem dieser punkte du mit welcher fehlermeldung scheiterst?
<ji_mm_y> moin, kenn jmd eine software für Ubuntu mit der man den Datenverkehr einer seriellen Schnittstelle komfortabel mitschneiden und überwachen kann??
<LetoThe2nd> ji_mm_y: leider nein, sag bescheid wenn du eine findest.
<LetoThe2nd> ji_mm_y: ich nehm als notlösung vbox mit nem windows drin, da gibts einiges.
<_pingu> Ich habe nun vnc4server gelöscht und den tightvncserver insalliert. ist dies xstartup richtig? http://pastebin.com/Ab1SLM8N
<ji_mm_y> LetoThe2nd: Nur für Windows nützt mir das nichts, will Daten von einem linux programm mitschneiden.
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: Ich arbeite daran.
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: erm... kann es sein dass du da lustig zusammengecopypastet wast ohne nachzudenken?
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: was ist falsch?
<LetoThe2nd> ji_mm_y: ist ja an und für sich kein problem vbox sollte sich auf den port mit draufhängen können. ansonsten - y-kabel und zweite schnittstelle verwenden oder ähnliche spässchen.
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: zeigst du mir die stelle im wiki, wo die volage her ist?
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: (nein, ich werds dir nicht vorbeten. du sollst selber draufkommen, warum c&p ohne hirn schlecht ist)
<ji_mm_y> LetoThe2nd: hab grad "snooper" im visier, mal gucken ob es was taugt. Wollte gern ohne "Bastellösung" auskommen.
<LetoThe2nd> ji_mm_y: verständlich - wie gesagt, ich weiss nur gerade nichts anderes.
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: Ist so etwas Allgemeinwissen? Ich schau nochmal. 
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: <scheunentorgrosser hint>es ist allgemeinwissen, dass wenn man zwei scripte ineinander kopiert ohne auch nur eines davon zu verstehen, dass dann nichts funktioniert </scheunentorgrosser hint>
<sash_> hrhr
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: ich hab gemäß http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC#KDE die unset und exec Zeilen aktiviert. Auch wenn ich startkde heraus nehme bekomm ich dieselbe schlecht aussehende vncvierwer session
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: falls ich unrecht habe, bitte korrigieren. aber schau dir mal den paste an.
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: [x] du hast mir nicht im geringsten zugehört.
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: wie kommst du darauf das ich 2 skripte zusammenkopiert habe?
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: wennich den wiki-artikel anschaue, dann sehe ich dass du die scripte unter "desktopumgebung" und "fenstermanager" wild kombiniert hast.
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: ich hab x varianten probiert und keine ging gescheit. Das heißt doch nun, das http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC#KDE ohne das startkde gehen sollte, oder nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: in dem von dir zitierten artikel steht: "K-Menü -> Internet -> Krfb - Arbeitsfläche freigeben" - ja, ich denke das sollte gehen. oder redest du von was anderem, als du schreibst?
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: krfb nutze ich nicht. 
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: also warum zur hölle schickst du mir dann nen link, der genau das behauptet und fragst mich, ob das geht?!?
<jokrebel> cu
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: wir sind im Abschnit "Manuelle Einrichtung" dafür ist krfb nicht notwendig.
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: sind wir nicht. du hast dich _explizit_ auf den KDE-abschnitt bezogen.
<LetoThe2nd> 11:29 < _pingu> LetoThe2nd: ich hab x varianten probiert und keine ging gescheit. Das heißt doch nun,  das http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC#KDE ohne das startkde gehen sollte, oder nicht?
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: misverständnis
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: merkst du langsam, was ich dir die ganze zeit eintrichtern will? sei präzise, rede nicht um den heissen brei rum, liefere korrekte informationen.
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: wie ich bereits schrieb bin ich bei tightvncviewer
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: s/misverständnis/schlamperei/
<shetlandpony> sorry LetoThe2nd, can't find 'misverständnis' in _pingu's last line
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: und wie ich bereits schrieb bin ich der meinung, dass du die zwei scripte aus dem wiki zusammenkopiert hast und deswegen nichts funktioniert.
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: noch schlimmer, zwei zusammenkopiert und dann dran gestückelt. wie wärs, einfach mal mit dem script _genau_ so wie im wiki genannt zu starten?
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: n00b-tauglicher hint: "es hat exakt 6 zeilen, ist im wiki unter 'Fenstermanager' zu finden und kann zum beginn wirklich mal _ganz_ _genau_ _so_ übernommen werden"
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: mal zu deinem punkt 2 skripte zusammenkopiert: rm -rf ~/.vnc; vncserver; legt .vnc/xstartup an, was dann exakt so aussieht: http://pastebin.com/yLias6hE darin hab ich unset und exec aktiviert. das steht so im wiki. was hat das mit zusammenkopieren zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: das resultat sieht exakt so aus, wie script 'Desktopumgebung' oben in script 'Fenstermanager' einkopiert.
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: und ich bin und bleibe dabei. nimm das 6-zeilige script aus dem wiki, und lass den krmapf mit unset und exec weg. das steht da in nem ganz anderen zusammenhang, falls dir das schon mal aufgefallen ist.
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: Geht genauso wenig. Ich schau mal weiter. Danke für deine Hilfe. Sehr freundlich, dass du dir so viel Mühe gibst. 
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: und wenn du jetzt noch ne konkrete fehlermeldung anstatt "geht nicht" liefern würdest, hätten wir den punkt erreicht, an dem der sinnvolle support eigentlich erst beginnen würde... 
<LetoThe2nd> aber den werd ich jetzt abgeben, /me hat hoooongar.
<sash_> Is ja auch Middach jetze
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: hau rein.
<Speefak> hi
<Speefak> kann mir jmd sagen/helfen die UUID zwecks nutzung per VB im terminla zu ändern
<Speefak> hab das vor ner zzeit mal gemacht aber weis nicht mehr wie 
<Frickelpit> wo ändern?
<Speefak> im inet steht dazu auch nix mehr und im wiki is der eintrag weg
<Speefak> im terminal
<Speefak> denke auf der partion selber wie die gespeichert
<Frickelpit> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UUID#UUIDs-veraendern
<Speefak> kann ein damals geklontes images nicht wieder einhänger weil virtualbox mecker es wäre die gleiche uuid
<Speefak> jaaa
<Speefak> danke das hab ich gesucht
<Speefak> was haste denn nu einggbene ?
<Frickelpit> uuid
<Speefak> unter uuid fand ich nur was das ist etc
<Speefak> hmm
<Frickelpit> klingt komisch, ist aber so
 * Speefak grad an seiner seh und denkkraft heute morgen zweifelt
<Speefak> ich glaub ich sollte mir mal ein kaffe machen
 * ppq nimmt sonst auch einen
<Speefak> danke erstmal für den wink mit zaunpfahl
 * Speefak ne runde kaffe schmeist
<Speefak> soll ja helfen *fg
<Speefak> tune fs ja da hätte ich auch drauf kommen könner :/
<Speefak> hmm verdammt das geht nicht mit ntfs datei systeme
<ppq> das heißt ja auch tune2fs und ist für ext2/3/4 :)
<ppq> Speefak: mit 'ntfslabel' aus dem paket 'ntfsprogs' geht's
<Speefak> mom ich versuchs mal
<Speefak> bzw schaff ich jetzt nicht mehr muss los und die vm hd erst wieder tauschen
<Speefak> thx 4 tipp
<ppq> ah ne geht doch nicht mit ntfslabel
<ppq> nur mit nem hexeditor
<ppq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9723081&postcount=13
<Speefak> egal ich versuch jetzt noch 
<Speefak> bus hat eh verspätung und kommt alle 30 min ;)
<ppq> denk an's backup
<Speefak> jo das isn image mit ner steuer erklärung und wurde vor ca nem halben jahr von meinem win 7 test image geklont
<Speefak> hab das geändert image aufer usb HD
<Speefak> und sonst noch beim kollegen 
<ppq> k.. mit nem hexeditor am image zu fummeln ist nicht unriskant
<Speefak> jo is mir shcon klar ;)
<Speefak> windows nutzen ist auch nicht unriskant *fg
<Speefak> das mach ich nacher aber in ruhe
<Speefak> scheint aber zu gehn
<Speefak> in dem sinne danke für tiupp
<Speefak> bis später
<ppq> *wink*
<Speefak> auf auf in sonne
<Speefak> ;)
<linux4ever> hi
<linux4ever> ich versuche gerade mit MySQL Administrator meinen mySQL-Server zu erreichen. Aber ich bekomme diese Fehelermeldung: Can't connect to MySQL server on '78.46.116.139' (111)
<linux4ever> aber ich bin sicher, dass der Server läuft
<linux4ever> Weiß jemand Rat?
<dadrc> Kannst du den Server denn pingen?
<dadrc> Akzeptiert er Verbindungen von außen?
<dadrc> Ist eine Firewall dazwischen?
<linux4ever> ja und ja, ich bin ja per ssh drin und pingen kann ich ihn auch
<ZeroMC> lauscht er ueberhaupt auf der ip?
<linux4ever> ich hab auf jeden fall keine Firewall eingebaut oder aktiviert
<linux4ever> ??
<ZeroMC> das heisst wohl nein, er wird nur auf 127.0.0.1 lauschen
<ZeroMC> was auch gut ist, mysql sollte nicht unbedingt von aussen erreichbar sein
<linux4ever> ok
<linux4ever> also wie kommen ich jetzt an ihn ran? :-D
<BuZZ-T> du bist per ssh drauf. Port Forwarding über ssh würde ich sagen
<ZeroMC> bietet mysql administrator nicht sowieso auch was an, dass es sich ueber ssh verbindet und dann zu 127.0.0.1?
<ZeroMC> sorry, falls ich gerade nicht so produktiv bin, habe derbst kopfschmerzen ;)
<BuZZ-T> wär natürlich einfacher, ich kenn das Programm aber nicht
<linux4ever> @ZeroMC: Kein Problem, bietet es aber glaube ich aber nich ...
<linux4ever> @BuZZ-T: How to (sorry)?
<linth> stunnel wäre auch eine option
<BuZZ-T> über "ssh -L". Reicht das und ein Hinweis auf man ssh? :)
<BuZZ-T> wenn nicht, kann ich gern ins Detail gehen, aber weißt schon von wegen "gib ihm Fisch und er ist satt, lehr im Fischen und er hat ein Leben lang zu essen" und so ;)
<linux4ever> ok, vielleicht frage ich dich wananders nochmal, muss gerade was großes hochladen und dadurch wird der Server unbenutzbar
<linux4ever> trotzdem danke
<BuZZ-T> gern
<notebook> kann man unter ubuntu 10.10 das touchpad und die dazugehörigen keys softvarebasierend deaktivieren?
<notebook> bei mir ist das touchpad defekt und spinnt ab und zu rum, und es kommt bspvv. zu klicks die vvierderum die optische maus blockieren
<notebook> hardvvarebasierend könnt man es beheben keine frage, aber vvenns mithilfe von softvvare klappt vvieso nicht
<sash_> vv!=w
<notebook> defekte taste
<notebook> ;)
<sash_> :)
<sdx23> notebook: Im Bios nachgesehen? Das sollte am einfachsten und schicksten sein. Ansonsten sollte das noch über die x-Server Konfiguration möglich sein.
<TheInfinity> notebook: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=deaktivieren+touchpad+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/46muqv5 | deaktivieren touchpad ubuntu - Google Search
<mattes86> eit
<mattes86> exit
<huzpol> hi leute ich hab hier ein server mit linux freigaben!im netztwerk sind windows xp und 7 rechner...die xp rechner haben Unterbrechungen wenn sie auf auf die freigaben zugreifen also alle paar minuten gehen die freigaben verloren obwohl ich den server anpingen kann
<huzpol> habt ihr eine idee?woran es liegen könnte?
<Deem> huzpol: machst du was auf den laufwerken wenn sie abbrechen?
<huzpol> Deem: was meinst du was machen?also ich greife von anderen rechnern (7) drauf zu .....
<Deem> huzpol: ob du an den windows xp rechner grade auf die laufwerke darauf zugreifst. dateien speicherst, öffnest, etc
<huzpol> ja
<huzpol> aber die unterbrechungen kommen auch wenn ich einfach durch die freigaben klicke
<huzpol> Deem: also alle 2 min sind die freigaben ganz weg
<huzpol> obwohl der ping an den rechner geht
<sash_> Aus diesem Grund hat man sich entschieden, Programme loggen zu lassen.
 * Deem hat immernoch nicht verstanden, wie man unter windows mitloggen kann
<sash_> Und Deem hat offenbar auch nicht verstanden,dass auf einer Seite der Sache offenbar ein Samba-Server laeuft
<Deem> sash_: das hab ich damit nicht sagen wollen
<smoketown> hallo zusammen
<erhart_> huhu
<smoketown> hat jemand von euch ne ahnung, ob ich crysis 2 auf ubuntu 10.10 spielen kann?
<erhart_> vermute mal das es noch nicht geht
<LetoThe2nd> ,appdb? smoketown 
<shetlandpony> smoketown, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<huzpol> sash_: wo finde ich die logs? zur samba
<huzpol> ?
<smoketown> ja muss ich mal schauen
<sash_> huzpol: /var/log/samba/
<smoketown> rating silver heist dann? geht oder net
<LetoThe2nd> smoketown: wird da eigentlich alles lang und breit erklärt. vermutlich heissts aber in etwa: "geht besser als bronze, schlechter als gold..."
<smoketown> ja schon. scheint zu gehen. danke
<huzpol> sash_: welches log file ist den für mich relevant?
<huzpol> also hier ein ausschnitt aus einer log : http://pastebin.com/Eg6TqZM5
<NTQ> Hallo. Kann ich über das Terminal auch externe Laufwerke "sicher entfernen", wie es Nautilus per Klick macht? Oder reicht auch, wenn ich einfach nur umount nutze?
<sash_> huzpol: Alle. Ebenso Lektuere der Samba-Dokumentation und/oder von Wiki-Artikeln.
<sash_> NTQ: Ja, reicht.
<ppq> NTQ: umount reicht
<ppq> NTQ: wenn da noch was offen ist, wird's schon meckern
<NTQ> ah, wunderbar. ist immer nervig 4 platten auszuhängen. hab das lieber mit nem kleinen bash-script ^^
<NTQ> danke
<aaabbbccc> hallo
<aaabbbccc> ich hab mal kurz ne frage und hoffe dass mir jemand weiter helfen kann
<aaabbbccc> kann ich für bestimmte datenträger das journal deaktivieren, also dass alles gleich direkt geschrieben wird?
<dadrc> Könntest die Option in der fstab setzen
<dadrc> ,fstab? aaabbbccc 
<shetlandpony> aaabbbccc, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<aaabbbccc> ok danke ich les mir den artikel durch und wenn sich noch fragen ergeben rühr ich mich wieder
<k1l> ,bot? aaabbbccc 
<shetlandpony> aaabbbccc: ich bin ein bot ;p
<aaabbbccc> bot?
<aaabbbccc> gibts sowas auch noch? :P
<aaabbbccc> naja also im artikel steht nix darüber wie man das journal deaktiviert
<schweegi> habe einen vodafone umts stick, der auch problemlos erkannt wird sowohl vom networkmanager als auch von betavine (vodafone mobile connect). wenn ich mich aber über betavine verbinde, klappt das auch, jedoch meldet firefox es sei keine verbindung vorhanden. ich glaube das der firefox nur die verbindungen des networkmanagers berücksichtigt. wie kann ich das ändern?
<schweegi> ich möchte den networkmanager dazu nicht verwenden, weil er a) die sms nachrichten nicht anzeigt und b) die verbleibende restmenge an traffic nicht anzeigt
<k1l> aaabbbccc: fstab benutzt die optionen von mount:
<k1l> ,mount? aaabbbccc 
<shetlandpony> aaabbbccc, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<aaabbbccc> danke
<gzor> hi, wo kann man denn die errors von kdm finden?
<gzor> habe in der config als logfile ".xsession1-errors" eingetragen
<apollo13> wie wärs mit nem absoluten pfad?
<gzor> ich probiers mal... 
<schweegi> wie kann ich denn den networkmanager zumindest vorübergehend deaktivieren, während ich eine UMTS-SItzung starte?
<apollo13> warum startest du die nicht übern networkmanager?
<apollo13> aber rechtsklick aufn applet und deaktivieren tut im normalfall
<schweegi> apollo13, weil der networkmanager mir keine sms nachrichten & die verbleibende restmenge an traffic anzeigt
<apollo13> flatrates for the world ;) naja, dann eben wie gesagt mit rechtsklick und deaktivieren
<apollo13> allerdings kann dann sein, dass manche apps glauben sie wären offline
<notebook> vvie kann man den logon-sound deaktivieren? hab es schon über system-->anmeldebilschirm versucht,es brachte aber nix
<apollo13> als user "gdm" die soundsettings aufmachen und no sounds auswählen sollte gehen
<apollo13> wobei es nach deiner methode auch gehen sollte *hmm*
<notebook> gdm öffnet man vvie?
<apollo13> nicht gdm, die soundsettings sollst als gdm aufmachen
<schweegi> apollo13, habe ich schon probiert, letztens lief allerdings das ganze nur wenn ich via synaptic den gesamten manager rausgehauen habe
<apollo13> was ging denn nicht?
<notebook> also als usernamen "gdm" vvählen und einloggen?
<apollo13> nö, als gdm kannst dich nicht einfach einloggen
<apollo13> dafür musst dich wohl in gksu/gksudo einlesen
<apollo13> aber ich würd zuerst nochmal probieren obs nicht auf deine variante geht, den das sollte eigentlich gehen^^
<notebook> oder simpler, einfach den speicherort des soundfiles durch ne dummy-datei ersetzten :)
<apollo13> …
<apollo13> klingt ugly
<notebook> vvenns über den üblichen vveg nicht klappen vvill^^
<notebook> klappt :)
<imox1234> hey, ich hab cyrus installiert und beim starten bekomme ich immer diese fehlermeldung  at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi/Cyrus/IMAP/Admin.pm line 119 kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegT?
<apollo13> das ist keine fehlermeldung
<imox1234> sondern?
<apollo13> <imox1234> hey, ich hab cyrus installiert und beim starten bekomme ich immer diese fehlermeldung  at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi/Cyrus/IMAP/Admin.pm line 119 kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegT?
<imox1234> also ok, wo liegt mein fehler? ich kann mich halt nicht in den cyrusadmin einloggen und imap funktioniert auch nicht
<apollo13> such die fehlermeldung :;p
<apollo13> oO
<imox1234> apollo13: wow was für ne hilfe 
<apollo13> nun du hast ne fehlermeldung und bist nicht in der lage sie zu zeigen
<apollo13> wie soll man dir da helfen?!
<apollo13> die übliche antwort ist natürlich loglevel höher setzen und schaun was das problem ist
<apollo13> bei "funktioniert auch nicht" sagt die glaskugel leider auch nix
<imox1234> naja cyrus funktioniert ja da wird nischt falsch sein. ist ja nur nen packet was ich installiert habe. da wird irgend nen dienst fehlen etc. oder sowas 
<apollo13> wenn du es schaffen würdest ne fehlermeldung zu zeigen kann man dir vlt helfen
<imox1234> apollo13: ??? ich versuche mich einzuloggen und es geht nicht und der spuckt das raus? was soll ich dir mehr zeigen?
<apollo13> der spuckt nur "at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi/Cyrus/IMAP/Admin.pm line 119" aus? das glaubt dir keiner
<apollo13> da steht sicherlich noch mehr dort
<imox1234> nop
<imox1234> e
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, dass es nicht nach ner normalen paketinstallation aussieht
<imox1234> doch 
<apollo13> was für ne ubuntu version?
<imox1234> centos
<apollo13> hau ab…
<apollo13> das hier ist nen ubuntu channel, manchmal fragt man sich echt ob leute lesen können
<imox1234> boaa diese faschos immer
<apollo13> uhm ja, centos ist leider nunmal grundlegend anders
<imox1234> ich frag mich manchmal warum leute so absolut null tolleranz zeigen
<apollo13> die channelregeln stehen hier nicht zur diskussion
<Frickelpit> imox1234: könntest du bitte solche ausdrücke wie "faschos" unterlassen?
<apollo13> sind auch nicht meine und ich hab vcor mich daran zu halten
<bekks> moin
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend  ;-)
<rockford> Hallo! Wenn ich um ein Bild meiner Webcam anzuzeigen mplayer tv:// eingebe wie im Wiki beschrieben kommt "Playing tv" und dann sofort End of file und somit kein Bild. Idee woran das liegen könnte?
<Duum> rockford: falscher pfad zur webcam?
<son_> LEUTE niemals vergessen ein BACKUP zu machen!!!
<son_> Lieber eines zu viel!
<son_> :D
<apollo13> offtopic…
<son_> aber wichtig!
<Fuchs> trotzdem offtopic
<Fuchs> rockford: hast Du ggf. noch andere v4l Geraete drin, die erkannt werden koennten? 
<Fuchs> rockford: und funktioniert es mit cheese oder kamoso auch nicht? 
<rockford> Duum: Der ist /dev/video0 habe es wie im wiki.ubuntuusers.de probiert und wie hier erklärt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<rockford> Fuchs: Andere v4l Geräte habe ich nicht drin und aufnehmen mit mencoder wie auf help.ubuntu.com beschrieben geht komischerweise, nur reine Wiedergabe nicht. 
<Fuchs> rockford: cheese oder kamoso probieren? 
<rockford> Fuchs: Kenn ich nicht, schaue ich mir aber mal an. Mit vlc gehts übriegens. Ich frage mich halt warum nicht mit mplayer. 
<rockford> Fuchs: Cheese funktioniert. Gerade installiert und ausprobiert. In den Einstellungen steht, das es /dev/video0 Namuga 1.3M webcam nutzt. 
<Fuchs> rockford: und mplayer von einem Terminal meldet? 
<Fuchs> (in einen pastebin) 
<d4r1os> abend
<dreamon> Wo kann ich nachlesen, was ein init=/Pfad/datei macht wenn ich es in Grub einbauen möchte.. (will verstehen was ich da nach einem howto (beispiel) überhaupt anstelle)
<rockford> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/T7TLw8JM
<Fuchs> rockford: sieht soweit in Ordnung aus, ich wuerde die mplayer-Entwickler anschreiben oder auf launchpad einen Bugreport eroeffnen
<rockford> Fuchs: Danke werde die mplayer-Entwickler wie von Dir vorgeschlagen anschreiben. 
<d4r1os> @dreamon: meinst du initrd ?
<tecardo> hallo
<dreamon> d4r1os, In der Anleitung steht -> Run e4rat-collect as init process through adding following line to Kernel parameters:->    init=/usr/sbin/e4rat-collect
<bekks> dreamon: Und woher stammt dieser Arbeitsanweisung?
<Fuchs> dreamon: der Prozess ersetzt dann /sbin/init
<d4r1os> dreamon:  sry keine ahnung
<Fuchs> dreamon: das System wird also nicht herkoemlich starten, sondern nach dem Laden des Kernels uebernimmt dieses Programm die Kontrolle
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ah.. dann ist klar. Danke
<kaiu> exit
<jokrebel> namd
<frank_> moin
<frank_> kann mir jemand mit einem nvidia Xinerama multimonitor setup helfen? Ich hab das Problem dass Flash Videos in "fullscreen" immer auf dem sekundären Monitor angezeigt werden. Und dort auch nur zur Hälfte.
<frank_> flashplugin-nonfree 10.2.153.1ubuntu0.10.04.1 und firefox 3.5, 3.6 und 4.0 - das Problem tritt immer auf.
<jokrebel> frank_: Nur damit mal was gesagt ist und nicht dass ich da wirklich helfen könnte; aber vielleicht auch mal mit nem anderen Browser (zB. Cromium) probieren, vielleicht?
<frank_> jokrebel: ist bei jedem browser so, aber danke fürs "was sagen" :-)
<frank_> hab es mit chromium, opera und ff probiert
<frank_> scheint wohl an flash zu liegen
<daincredibleholg> hi
<daincredibleholg> ich habe gerade frisch eine pcmci wlan karte in betrieb genommen - is nen atheros chipsatz, der vom ath5k modul unterstützt wird. leider funktionieren die status leds nicht. hat jemand nen tipp?
<jokrebel> daincredibleholg: Probier ob es trotzdem geht, könnte sein, dass da blos die LEDs nichts anzeigen (war zumindest beim imal so mit ner ath5k-PCMCIA-Karte (IIRC damals unter Sidux)
<jokrebel> beim imal = bei mir mal ;-)
<daincredibleholg> jokrebel, danke für den tipp - die verbindung steht
<jokrebel> gerne
<daincredibleholg> das einzige kleine problemchen war, dass ich den internen pci steckplatz für die interne wlan karte (alter b  standard, bug in firmware) deaktivieren musste
<daincredibleholg> ich hätte aber gern noch die leds an ;)
<daincredibleholg> so als sahnehäubchen
<daincredibleholg> :D
<daincredibleholg> ich mein es is schon toll, das dropbox jetzt schon > 30min synct, ohne das jedesmal die verbindung mit nem reset aussteigt :D
<daincredibleholg> ahhh, ich merk schon. hab mir wieder luxusprobleme ausgesucht :D
<jokrebel> .oO( Sahnehäubchen kommen selten "aus der Pistole geschossen" )
<daincredibleholg> keine panik, ich google nur nebenher
<daincredibleholg> aber meist kriegen die leute die karte nicht gleich zum laufen (meist ältere linux versionen)
<daincredibleholg> mal schauen ob ich in den sourcen was finde :P
<daincredibleholg> aber über beihilfe zum sahnehäubchen finden bin ich natürlich weiterhin erfreut ;)
<hdp> Es gibt nun einmal Karten da funktionieren die LED unter Linux nicht.
<daincredibleholg> hdp, wäre auch ok, aber probieren kann ich es ja ;)
<hdp> Welche Karte?
<daincredibleholg> TP-Link TL-WN310G
<jokrebel> daincredibleholg: Hab schon auch nebenbei gesucht, aber nix passendes gefunden … und nu geh ich ins Bett…
<jokrebel> Gute Nacht allseits.
<daincredibleholg> is ein Atheros AR5007G riehe
<daincredibleholg> jokrebel
<daincredibleholg> vielen dank!
<daincredibleholg> und guts nächtle
<daincredibleholg> rieh = reihe
<hdp> Habe auch eine TP-Link mit Atheros, geht definitiv nicht.
<daincredibleholg> schade
<daincredibleholg> aber so kürzt es die suche ab ;)
<daincredibleholg> ich mein die hauptsache is ja a) sie geht und b) ich hab diese blöden verbindungsabbrüche mit der eingebauten vom hals
<daincredibleholg> ok, und das 54MBit im internen Netz schon schöner sind als 11 :D
<hdp> Kann sich ja auch noch mit einer kommenden Treiberversion ändern.
<daincredibleholg> joa, wer weiß
<daincredibleholg> solange die karte unterstützt wird ;)
<richyw> hey ich habe mit dem programm ''ntfs konfigurationtool'' meine platte mit irgend einem ordner eingebunden wie bekomme ich das wieder weg?
<k1l> klick auf den schwarzen pfeil im nautilus neben dem namen (links in der spalte)
<k1l> oder mit umount. vlt ists auch in der fstab eingetragen.
<richyw> ok ich schau mal
<richyw> hat super funktioniert
<Fuss-am-Ball> gn8
<kalle> Guten Abend zusammen, ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte eine Nvidia Gforce 7600GS unter Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid installieren. Ich befolge das Howto für die Manuelle Installation unter Ubuntuusers. Folgendes Problem lässt sich anhand des Howto's dennoch nicht lösen: X lädt nicht die nvidia AGP treiber. Kennt jem. das Problem?
<k1l> kalle: warum manuelle installation? wird der nicht mehr unterstützt vom treiber in den quellen?
<kalle> doch aber in der automatischen ende genau an der selben stelle
<kalle> der treiber selbst wird installiert und ist auch geladen. aber für AGP wird entweder AGPGART verwendet oder es ist deaktiviert. Nvidia wird wie im Howto (sowohl automatisch als auch manuell) nicht geladen
<kalle> Laut Beschreibung sollte mit dem Zusatz "option NvAGP 1" in der xorg.conf der nvidia AGP treiber geladen werden. Sobald diese Zeile aber eingetragen wird, wird kein AGP treiber mehr geladen.
<bekks> Und wenn Du diese Zeile weglässt?
<kalle> dann wird AGPGART geladen augenscheinlich ist alles gut. Aber die 3D leistung ist "interessant"
<bekks> Die Karte an sich ist nicht gerade berühmt für Ihre Leistung.
<kalle> glxgears gibt mit zwischen 5k-10k frames pro 5sec. und das erscheint mir auch bei der relativ alten karte als zu langsam.
<bekks> LOOOL
<bekks> DAs ist für eine 7600 schon echt super.
<k1l> ich finde im wiki auch keinen hinweis, dass man den treiber manuell installieren sollte. der current scheint den zu unterstützen
<bekks> Ich hatte selbst so eine Karte - sei froh, dass Du ein Bild UND 3D hast.
<kalle> k1l: das ergebnis bei manuell und automatisch ist beide male gut. Der Treiber wird in beiden Varianten auch richtig geladen. Das Problem ist nur der verwendete AGP treiber
<kalle> der nvidia AGP treiber soll laut beschreibung noch ein wenig Leistung hinzugeben, im Gegensatz zum standard AGPGART
<bekks> kalle: Es gibt kein Problem... der Treiber wird geladem, funktioniert. Alles ist gut. Dass die Karte eine ziemliche miese PErformance hat, ist auch bei Nvidia bekannt.
<k1l> kalle: von wann sind die informationen mit dem nvagp vs agpgart?
<bekks> Die Karte ist doch bestimmt schon ... 5 Jahre alt, oder?
<k1l> ,away? Kasjopaja|away 
<shetlandpony> Kasjopaja|away: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<k1l> kalle: wie dem auch sei: einfach eintragen reicht nicht, da ist noch mehr handarbeit nötig: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/nvidia/nvidia#NVIDIA-AGP-aktivieren
<kalle> k1l:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia vom 9. März 2011 unter der Überschrift "NVIDIA-AGP aktivieren"
<kalle> k1l: genau der Anleitung folge ich
<kalle> k1l: das modul AGPGART lässt sich trotzdem blacklist eintrag und initramfs update aber nicht sperren. Mit dem zusätzlichen Eintrag in grub (agp=off) wird allerdings garkein AGP treiber geladen
<k1l> kalle: befolgst du auch alles, von den anderen genannten schritten hast du bisher nichts erwähnt (module blacklisten etc.). zudem hängt es auch von dem verwendeten chipsatz auf dem mainboard ab (siehe AGPGART link)
<kalle> k1l: Darum habe ich beim 2. Anlauf die manuelle Installation gewählt um sicherzustellen, dass es nicht evtl an einem fehlenden nvidia treiber liegt. 
<kalle> k1l: aber da du grade erwähnst. Ich habe mir die Chipsatzliste nocheinmal durchgelesen und du hast anscheinend Recht. Ich habe letzte Woche mein Mainboard gewechselt und MSI wird überhaupt nicht unterstützt.
<kalle> k1l: also Via P4M800 wird nicht unterstützt. Danke fürs Gedankenanregen :-) schönen Abend noch.
<k1l> kein problem, gleichfalls
<NTQ> wie kann ich mit umount meine externe festplatte unmounten ohne admin-rechte zu haben?
<NTQ> macht nautilus das nicht auch ohne rood-rechte?
<NTQ> root meinte ich natürlich ^^
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wenn Du sie als root gemounted hast, kannst Du sie nur als root unmounten - es sei denn, du hast in den mount-optionen angegeben, dass auch user das dürfen.
<NTQ> naja, ich steck sie einfach nur an und sie wird eingebunden ;)
<NTQ> macht wohl hal oder so
<NTQ> ich wollte mir nur ein kleines skript basteln, dass meine 4 platten mit einem klick unmountet
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-30
<NTQ> geht aber wohl nicht so einfach wie ich dachte
<d4r1os> moin
<richyw> hey möchte eine externe WD benutzen, aber der mounted nicht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400041/
<rtl8187l> hi,ich habe einen rtl 8187l stick,der verbindet auch,aber nach ca 20 sekunden reisst immer die verbindug ab
<sash_> richyw: Ist die neu?
<richyw> ja
<sash_> rtl8187l: /var/log/messages lesen, um zu schauen, was passiert.
<sash_> richyw: Wie wärs dann, wenn du sie erstmal formatierst. Die Fehlermeldung ist absolut eindeutig
<richyw> ja möchte aber ntfs beibehalten
<sash_> richyw: Ja? Und?
<rtl8187l> sash: THX: mache ich heute abend gleich
<richyw> also liegts nicht am ntfs? werde das dann gleich versuchen zu formatieren
<sash_> rtl8187l: Ansaetze sind noch: Der Chip/Treiber kann kein mixed WPA/WPA2 und/oder kein mixed b+g+n und sowas
<sash_> richyw: Die Platte ist nicht sauber vorformatiert.
<richyw> sash_: hat super funktioniert mit gparted. vielen Dank!!
<sash_> Büdde.
<bazZti> moin, habe mir ein ubuntu 10.10 auf einem usb stick aufgesetzt via linux live usb creator. nun werde ich allerdings nach username und pass gefragt. ich habe doch bei der installation keines angegeben...
<BuZZ-T> ubuntu/ubuntu?
<bazZti> ubuntu / leerlassen
<BuZZ-T> fast :)
<bazZti> da muss man erstmal drauf kommen
<bazZti> hm allerdings will er noch eine authentication von mir haben das ich user einrichten kann...
<bazZti> na egal
<bazZti> ich baller nen anderes linux drauf
<koegs> viel spaß
<bazZti> ach so ein sch****
<bazZti> ich will nen weiteren user anlegen im live ubuntu
<bazZti> doch jetzt fragt er mich wieder nach nem pass
<bazZti> doch da ist es leider nicht mehr blank
<koegs> ,enter? bazZti
<shetlandpony> bazZti: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<bazZti> kk
<sdx23> Terminal auf, passwd verwenden um eines zu setzen, das dann verwenden.
<bazZti> ok hab ich versucht doch jetzt gibts "Authentication token manipulation error"
<sdx23> Klingt, als wäre der Teil im ro-Dateisystem. Wenn man jetzt wüsste, wie das gemountet ist, könnte man da eventuell was machen. Vermutlich aber ist es ein squashfs oder ähnlich und demnach nicht ohne großen Aufwand zu bearbeiten.
<koegs> sdx23: ist ein persistentes Ubuntu-Live
<LetoThe2nd> ja - aber mit $lusitgemtool http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ erstellt. da weiss keiner, was das wieder anstellt und wo als welches overlay macht...
<koegs> ach ich dachte der hat den startmedienersteller genutzt
<LetoThe2nd> EBEN NICHT!
<bazZti> nene ich hatte es mit linux live usb creator erstellt
<koegs> na dann keine weiteren fragen und kein weiteren support
<bazZti> das coole dabei ist, da wird eine vm box mit installiert das heisst man kann es auch auf nem windows nutzen
<LetoThe2nd> cool hin oder her - fakt ist, dass es offensichtlich nicht richtig funktioniert.
<pog> kann man grundsaetzlich eine java .jar appllikation aus dem Filemanager starten, muss sie execute-recht haben (scheint so..).  bin am ausprobieren von bradmin light.
<pog> haha, in thunar koennte ich nicht mal execute-Berechtigung geben, muss also eh auf die cmdline... 
<sash_> Mal davon abgesehen, dass man .jar-Dateien in der Regel mit 'java -jar Datei.jar' startet
<sash_> Und ausführbare shell-Skripte als Starter nimmt, wenn man aus ner GUI starten will
<pog> ich versuche's mal ab cmdline, mit java .. braucht es wohl auch keine execute rechte.
<sash_> 5 sekunden google: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_bra1.html
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/4seubqb | Brother Solutions Center : Brother Driver for Linux Distributions
<pog> war ein punkt in Thunar, mit java-run-time starten...
<pog> danke sash, kann ich sicher gut gebrauche.
<pog> ja, sehr gut
<pog> vielleicht ging es gestern nicht, weil ich -jar vergessen habe.
<sash_> Nicht nur vielleicht
<pog> supi, es staret sash_
<sash_> Wunderbar.
<pog> die Fehler liegen meist im Detail :-)
<sash_> Java-Executables mit java -jar zu starten, wuerd ich persoenlich jetzt nicht in der Rubrik "Detailliertes Wissen" ablegen ;-)
<pog> wohl werde ich den Drucker/Scanner  auf statisch konfigurieren, dhcp ist wohl nicht so geschickt.
<pog> ja, wenn man einmal pro Jahr ein Java startet..
<pog> java ist echt eine Wissensluecke bei mir, obwohl es ja grosse Marktanteile im kommerziellen bereich hat.
<sash_> N vernuenftiger DHCP-Server kann a) auch statisches DHCP und b) merkt sich anhand der MAC-Adresse, wer welche IP bekommt und verteilt die dementsprechend wieder. In kleinen Netzen zumindest.
<pog> ich lasse es mal, ich sehe ja ob, die IP gleich bleibt.
<pog> gibt es eigentlich eine allg. Methode od. Tool, das Netzwerk-Teilnehmer identifiziert?
<sdx23> inwiefern "identifiziert"?
<pog> Bei mir war die Frage, laufende PC's und der Prt/Scanner zu identifizieren.
<sdx23> Naja, kommt halt drauf an, wie eindeutig das sein muss und wie störungsanfällig es sein darf.
<dadrc> for i = 0:255 ping 192.168.0.i :P
<sdx23> Ohne äußere Einflüsse sind Mac-Adressen schonmal recht geeignet.
<pog> ja, ja, sowas ginge sicher dadrc wuerde mir eigentlich schon fast reichen.
<dadrc> alternativ, als tool: nmap, das kann sowas.
<sash_> nmap -sP 192.168.2.0/24
<pog> muss ich mal ausprobieren, danke Euch.
<pog> muss ich grad ausprobieren :-)
<pog> 2.0 hiesse fuer Netz 01.x und 10.x und Netzmaske 24Bit? also die ersten 3 Ziffern? 
<pog> mit o.o. 0/24 sehe ich das REsutlat
<pog> der host vaio ergibt sich sogar erkenntlich :-)
<pog> das ist super sash_
<pog> mit nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 sehe ich den Router, mit nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24 den Netzbereich des WLAN-Routers und die SAchen, die der mit DHCP vergibt.
<pog> ein Webserver ist auch noch auf dem Dinge, immerhin kommt http://192.168.0.104/ auf "not found". :-)
<pog> tolles tool dieses nmap!
<MetalStormy> hallo
<MetalStormy> kann mir wer bei hardware problem helfen.
<MetalStormy> ?
<sdx23> MetalStormy: einfach Frage stellen. Falls kein Ubuntu-Bezug bitte im OT.
<MetalStormy> habe nen neuen rechner mit award BIOS und beim booten kommt folgener Post code 3 mal kurzes piepen und dann Piep es nochmal circa 7 mal kurz. 
<MetalStormy> Kann mir wer sagen wie ich den code deute, habe in meinen unterlagen von schule was übesr postcode aber in der liste steht nicht was dadrauf passt 
<dadrc> → OT.
<TheInfinity> ,offtopic? MetalStormy
<shetlandpony> MetalStormy: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<MetalStormy> okay 
<pog> Fotschritt: nach dem bradmin light, und der korrekten IP-Nr macht jetzt xsane einfach "nichts" (bringt nicht mehr, keinen Drucker gefunden.
<pog> resp. scanner, natuerlich.
<pog> mal log suchen...
<sdx23> pog: Was hast du denn eigentlich vor?
<pog> einen MFC-490CW scanner von Linux aus bedienen.
<pog> nach: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner
<pog> meochte ihn ueber das Netz.
<pog> vielleicht liegt es noch an den sane rules.
<pog> was mir unklar ist, ich hab ein 8.04, und ich gehe nicht ueber usb.
<pog> wo steckt nun wieder "scanimage" sehe kein Packet unter 8.04
<pog> scane scheint ja installiert.
<pog> komisch, sollte ein bestandteil von sane sein...
<sash_> sane-utils?
<sash_> pog: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sane-utils
<pog> obwohl unter grafik xsane aufgerufen werden kann, war apt-cache policy sane nicht installiert, hab's nun nachinstalliert, ja, ev. sane-utils.
<pog> immerhin kommt xsane nun auch eine konkrete FEhlermeldung.
<pog> danke, sash_ es war sane-utils was scanimage beinhaltet.
<sdx23> pog: apt-file find bin/scanimage # ist ganz nützlich, wenn man die Internetsuche nicht hat/mag
<pog> guter Tip, danke sdx23
<pog> gibt's ueber Internet einen verlaesslichen Weg, das zu finden? (irgendwie findet man es meistens uber ein posting raus)
<sash_> pog: packages.ubuntu.com
<pog> muss ich mir ansehen, danke
<pog> das scannerdevice wird nun gefunden: device `brother3:net1;dev0' is a Brother MFC-490CW SCANNER1 nur noch nicht richtig gehandelt..
<pog> (ich bin immer mein aufwaendigster Kunde :-)
<Keba> beim laptop von meiner schwester geht das internet von heute auf morgen nicht mehr (wlan), der gnome network manager erkennt zwar den router aber verbindet nicht… woran kann das liegen?
<sdx23> Keba: Updates gewesen?
<Keba> sdx23: angeblich nicht
<sdx23> Bzw. Rebootet und irgendwann davor Updates gewesen?
<tm> Keba: ins log schauen, auf dem client und auf dem router
<Keba> sdx23: ja, sowas dacht ich auch… aber angeblich nur ausgemacht…
<Keba> tm: das hört sich nicht verkehrt an
<Keba> tm: wo finde ich denn die client logs?
<tm> Keba: in /var/log
<pog> was bringt sudo dhclient ev. auf Netzschnittstelle wie sudo dhclient eth0
<sash_> pog: DHCP-Anfrage senden
<pog> ich hatte eine weile das Problem, dass auch der Gateway nicht mehr korrekt erstellt wurde.
<pog> ich meine Keba versuche mal ein dhclient abzusetzen, wo oben beschrieben.
<pog> probier auch mal ein ping auf eine exteren IP-Adresse, manchmal ist nur die Namensaufloesung nicht korrekt.
<sdx23> Das wird nichts bringen, wenn er nichtmal mit dem AP assoziiert ist.
<sdx23> Herauszufinden mit iwconfig.
<pog> ja, o.k. wenn das schon icht mehr geht.
<pog> aber dass der AP ploetzlich nicht mehr gesehen wird, ist komisch, ansonsten mal naeher ran gehen...
<Keba> hmm jetzt gerade findet nm nicht mal mehr den router…
<Keba> der ist 10cm weg
<pog> also den WLAN-Access Point... o.k.
<pog> ich wuerde auf jeden Fall mal den WLAN-Router neu starten, wennicht auch den Eingangsrouter, falls nicht dassselbe.
<Keba> es kommen einige DHCPDISCOVER on… zeilen und am ende "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<pog> heisst, dass er nichts macht, muesste eine ip-nr zurueckgeben.
<pog> ich weiss nicht, wie es reagieren wuerde, wenn schon der AP nciht erreichbar ist.
<pog> normalerweise bekommt man die Adresse des dhcp-Servers zurueck und die IP, die einem dann zugeordnet wird.
<Keba> anderer laptop findet den ap, also liegts wohl am laptop
<sdx23> Keba: Killswitch? dmesg | grep -i kill
<pog> das ist allerdings noch ein haeufiger Fehler mit dem HW-Schalter fuer WLAN...
<Keba> sdx23: nichts
<pog> eigentlich sieht man es, wenn das WLAN-Laempchen brennt, nicht?
<Keba> pog: ohh stimmt, *das* guck ich erstmal nach
<pog> wenn Du wicd hast, sagt er Dir auch ob der Killswitch an ist.
<Keba> pog: ne der ist an, aber es scheint keine kontrolllampe zu geben
<pog> ich wuerde unbedingt mal fuer den Laptop recherchieren, ob der ein WLAN hat, das man abschalten kann und wie.
<pog> manchmal geht es auch ueber die Tastatur mit einer Funktionstaste.
<pog> aber wenn es von heute auf morgen geschah, und andere Netzteilnehmer noch funkionieren, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gross, dass hier das pROBLEM LIEGT.
<Keba> pog: ja, das bin ich gerade alles durchgegangen
<Fussel> manchmal ist der hw-schalter auch nur per windows zu erreichen, weil der so n doofen treiber braucht
<Keba> Fussel: internet ging mal, also wird der hw schalter richtig sein
<Keba> so der kriegt jetzt erstmal ethernet und alle updates:)
<pog> schon, aber eine Bekannt von mir kam auch mal ausversehen an den Schalter.
<Fussel> joa, eigentlich schon, ich mein ja nur
<pog> WEnn Du einen USB-WLAN-STick noch irgendwo findest, kannst Du es mit dem mal noch probieren. 
<Keba> bei dem update sind nen paar networking-zeugens dabei, vllt hilft das
<Keba> Mar 30 14:41:18 fuest daemon.info dnsmasq[93]: DHCPREQUEST(br0) 192.168.1.107 88:ae:1d:c8:c6:d4 
<Keba> Mar 30 14:41:18 fuest daemon.info dnsmasq[93]: DHCPACK(br0) 192.168.1.107 88:ae:1d:c8:c6:d4 karina-laptop
<Keba> das sagt der router zu nem verbindungsversuch (nm findet mittlerweile wieder den router)
<pog> ah, gut
<Keba> gut?
<pog> hast jetzt ja wohl 192.168,0,7 als IP, geht ein Ping? resp. kommst Du nicht auf internet?
<Keba> klar komm ichs ins internet, über eth0 :)
<pog> ja, o.k....
<Keba> … hoffe mal die meldungen kommen jetzt vom wlan aufbau vesuch, nicht vom eth0
<Keba> teste ich nochmal, wenn die updates drauf sind (~stunde)
<pog> hier noch ein LInk, Keba pkto Killswitch http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/how-i-solved-the-wireless-ipw2200-kill-switch-problem-483548/
<shetlandpony> pog's url: http://tinyurl.com/2fve54 |  How I solved the wireless 'ipw2200 kill switch' problem
<pog> falls WLAN nicht mehr ginge, muesste man schon genau die WLAN-Karte und den Laptop-Typ kennen, um den Fehler zu eruieren...
<Keba> pog: k, danke :)
<apricot> Hallo, ich hab Probleme mit Evolution. email Versenden geht nicht . SMPT Einstellungen für unitymedia funktionieren nicht. 
<apricot> Legitimation sollte eigentlich sein: POP vor SMTP, aber bei der Prüfung wird das nicht angeboten
<k1l> apricot: dann bring mal in erfahrung, welche werte der smtp von denen denn gerne hätte und ob du die auch eingestellt hast
<apricot> ja hab ich doch. POP vor SMZP
<sash_> POP vor SMTP ist 1982
<apricot> sash_, doch schon so lange :)  ok ich probier mal PLAIN
<koegs> apricot: smtp auth geht auch bei UM
<apricot> ahh... es geht auch TLS mit CRAM-MD5  ... danke
<koegs> ist ja nicht so als hätte ich das sofort per google gefunden :)
<apricot> koegs, danke 
<apricot> koegs, bei unitymedia bekomme ich ellenlange Hinweise, wie das mit Outlook funktioniert
<koegs> apricot: einfach mal den zweiten google-eintrag lesen *sigh*
<apricot> koegs, bei web de gehts das auch; bei unuitymedia hat das Ding einfach nichts versendet...
<pog> apricot: normalerweise hast Du ja pop und smtp einstellungen. Kannst Du beim smtp nicht einfach das Passwort wieder angeben?
<pog> im Prinzip kann man ja *irgend* einen SMTP-Server verwenden, wenn nicht die ganze SPAM-Problematik waere, und absender oft kontrolliert wuerde.
<apricot> ich habs ja jetzt geschafft. Verbinden mit TLS, Anmelden mit CRAM-MD5 - Anmeldename+Passwort
<pog> gut
<apricot> danke
<apricot> bin noch am experimentieren: Evolution oder Thunderbird. Wichtig ict auch Kalender + Kontakte
<mustard> hallo zusammen
<Lufti_oO> hi!
<tecardo> hi
<webs553> Hallo, in einem Verzeichnis sind mehrere Verzeichnisse. Durch welchen Befehl erhalte ich die Verzeichnisgrößen aller Unterverzeichnisse?
<ZeroMC> du -h --max-depth=1
<webs553> herzlichen Dank
<Lufti_oO> Ich habe folgendes an meine .profile Datei angehängt: PATH="/opt/android-sdk-linux_x86/tools:$PATH"
<Lufti_oO> das funktioniert aber komischerweise nur, wenn ich "source .profile" ausführe
<Lufti_oO> Ich will damit alle ausführbaren Dateien aus dem Pfad "/opt/android.../tools" direkt in meine Console ohne Pfad angeben können
<Lufti_oO> habt ihr eine Idee?
<dadrc> .bashrc
<Lufti_oO> wozu dient dann die .profile?
<dadrc> # ~/.profile: executed by the command interpreter for login shells.
<dadrc> # This file is not read by bash(1), ...
<Lufti_oO> Ja, habe ich gelesen. Keine der Dateien existiert.
<dadrc> Dann weiß ich auch nicht. Aber die .bashrc wird auf jeden Fall genutzt
<Lufti_oO> jop, damit geht es! Danke!
<schweegi> wenn ich eine anwendung aus dem terminal starten will, welchen parameter brauche ich damit ich das terminalfenster weiter verwenden kann & der zu öffnende prozess im hintergrund weiter ausgeführt wird?
<dadrc> &
<schweegi> so einfach? danke! :)
<dadrc> =)
<koegs> ,hcl? koegs
<shetlandpony> koegs: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<cerebellum> Hallo alle, kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich LostIRC dazu bringen kann, Tor zu nutzen?
<freebse> Hallo, entschuldigt die wahrscheinlich dämliche Frage, aber wie starte ich ein einzelnes KDE Progeamm unter GNome mit deutscher Sprache, ich will aber nur dieses eine in Deutsch, der Rest soll US English bleiben
<freebse> wieso hällt er sich nicht an locales ?
<Gamoder_> Äh - warum passiert es eigentlich manchmal, dass genau das «Bildschirm gesperrt»-Zeugs kommt, wenn ich etwas zu machen beginne?
<Frickelpit> frag mal murphy
<Cookiekiller> Gamoder_, macht halt den haken raus ..
<Gamoder_> Welchen Haken?
<Gamoder_> Es ist ja prinzipiell ok, wenn er in «Bildschirm sperren» geht, aber nicht, wenn ich gerade anfangen will, etwas zu machen
<sash_> Gamoder_: Dann stell den Screensaver-Timer hoeher
<beaver74> Gamoder_, passiert mir auch oefter :) nur kann deine Kiste ja nicht wissen dass du loslegen willst
<beaver74> wird wohl wirklich an murphy liegen
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<jokrebel> namd
<gzor> hi leute, immer wenn ich auf [strg]+[alt]+[entf] drück, rebootet mein system (ohne iergendwie nachzufragen)
<gzor> was könnte ich den machen um die nachfrage wieder rein zu bekommen?
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist das denn?
<gzor> 10.04 32 bit
<gzor> gnome oberfläche, aber kdm als bootloader
<bekks> kdm ist kein bootloader.
<bekks> kdm ist dein "desktop manager" - dein bootloader ist grub[1|2]
<gzor> ups... grub2 
<gzor> ja
<gzor> sorry
<gzor> ich hab ein bisschen an der kdmrc rumgespielt, um ein multiseatsystem einzurichten... könnte es damit was zu tuen haben?
<k1l> also unter nem normalen lucid kommt die abfrage was man machen möchte
<k1l> (und das in 60sek abgeschaltet wird)
<gzor> mhh dann vergleich ich nochmal die veränderten config dateien mit den backups... danke für den hinweis :)
<k1l> evtl liegts auch an dem "workaround", wenn man bei der sitzungsanzeige nicht die doppelte abfrage haben will.
<k1l> naja, schon weg
<red_> ICh habe eine Hauptauge Fernsehkarte installiert und angeschlossen wie  kann ich Fernesehen ? 
<Deem> red_: mit bestimmten programmen. ich meine unter ubuntu gibt es meetv oder so ähnlich und xmbc kann es glaub ich auch
<dadrc> me-tv
<red_> ist das als PAcken Vorhanden ?
<Deem> als packen? o_O
<dadrc> ja
<Deem> du meinst sicherlich paket. bei me-tv bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber xmbc auf jedenfall
<beaver74> red_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tv könnte helfen sie Software zu finden
<red_> gg
<red_> thx
<charles> Guten Tag
<charles> Irgendjemand da, der mir vielleicht ein wenig weiterhelfen kann und/oder so?
<Fuchs> charles: wenn Du eine Frage stellst: ziemlich sicher. Sonst: nein. 
<linux4ever> +1
<charles> Jane, dachte halt mal grüßt erstmal. Ich nutze Ubuntu 10.10 und habe nen Problem mit OSS und Pulseaudio. Sieht so aus, dass ich für native Spiele OSS brauche und, wie ich fürchte, Pulseaudio das nicht so gerne sieht. Hatte Pulseaudio dann mal deinstalliert und Alsa als Master-Sounddriver genutzt, wo das Spiel auch ganz gut funktionierte, allerdings konnte ich da meine Mediakeys für die Lautstärke nutzen und hatte auch kein Tr
<charles> ayicon mehr für den Lautstärkeregler
<charles> Hab halt ./etqw.x86 +set s_driver OSS zum Starten der Anwendung genutzt
<Fuchs> padsp nutzen, als Idee? 
<charles> padsd etqw.x86 hatte ich auch mal versucht, ging aber auch nicht
<Fuchs> oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Wolfenstein_Enemy_Territory#Kein-Sound   lsen
<Fuchs> +e
<charles> Wenn ich das Spiel jedoch mit ./etqw.x86 +set s_driver alsa starte kommt der Sound. Leider nur 20 sekunden verspätet
<charles> Kann ich ETQW wie WET hanlen?
<charles> +d
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> ich doof
<Fuchs> wobei, aehnliche engine ...
<charles> Ich bin halt seit zwei Tagen oder so dabei das Probl zu regeln, hab die WET Vorschläge aber nicht durchgearbeitet
<charles> Gleiche Engine?!?
<Fuchs> die meinen dann auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Enemy_Territory_Quake_Wars?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20etqw#Soundprobleme   das, was Du sagst, nur noch mit Anzahl Lautsprecher 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/67ormzk | Spiele/Enemy Territory Quake Wars › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, Du kannst pulse mit pasuspend auch ausschalten waerend Du spielst, 
<Fuchs> nicht noetig, es zu deinstallieren
<charles> Fuchs, jau habe ich auch schon gemacht
<charles> Wie wende ich das im sh-Script an?
<linux4ever> hallo, ich habe ein Problem: Mein MySQL-Server läuft zwar (Terminal-Ausgabe des Status: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400043/), aber ich erreiche ihn unter der ip der Maschine nicht (per MySQL Admin). Kann mir jemand helfen?
<charles> Also von der Syntax her, meine ich 
<monkeyD> hallo, habe eine geforce fx 5200 grafikkarte und habe auch den treiber aktiviert den ich von ubuntu angeboten bekommen habe und die desktop effekte funktionieren
<monkeyD> aber mein docky hat einen schwarzen balken im hintergrund
<monkeyD> außerdem sind meine flashvideos sehr langsam, sie ruckeln
<monkeyD> kann mir bitte einer weiterhelfen
<red_> wie kann ich denn sehen ob die Fernsehkarte überhaupt erkannt ist?
<charles> Ist die PCI oder USB?
<red_> pci
<monkeyD> lspci
<charles> lspci
<charles> Habs mit pasuspend versucht, geht auch nicht.
<red_> ne da steht nix von  Tv oder so 
<monkeyD> könnte mir einer bitte helfen meine geforce fx 5200 karte zum laufen zu bringen
<linux4ever> Weiß jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem? (Fehlermeldung von MySQL-Admin: Could not connect to host 'ip'.
<linux4ever> MySQL Error Nr. 2003
<linux4ever> Can't connect to MySQL server on 'ip' (111)
<red_> oder ist die das ? 03:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<charles> Jau
<red_> ist aber von Hauptauge
<charles> Hauptauge?
<red_> wonach suche ich dann um das zu  Tv karte
<red_> zu machen
<red_> ja Die Firma heist so für Tv Karten
<charles> kaffeine
<red_> hab ich  der sagt garnix
<charles> Ist nen Programm, dass sowas beherrschen sollte
<charles> Ist das ne DVB-T Karte?
<red_> jo
<charles> Jau, damit habe ich auch meine Probleme. Gab im Wiki mal nen Eintrag wie man das macht, sich suche mal eben 
<charles> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils
<charles> Da gibt es weiter unten nen Eintrag bezüglich kaffeine
<bekks> linux4ever: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/access-denied.html
<ppq> red_: hauppauge, nicht hauptauge :D das ist algonkin und bedeutet "überschwemmtes land", sowas weiß man doch ;P
<ppq> red_: und das ist tatsächlich nur der hersteller und bestücker der platine. der dvb-t chip ist von philips, offenbar
<charles> Hat denn jemand ne Ahnung ob ich irgendwie ne Alsa-Lautstärkereglung in Tray hauen kann + Mediakeyunterstützung für ne G510? Dann kann ich pulse auch einfach deinstallieren, weils eh kacke ist.
<Deem> linux4ever: du musst den mysql auf deiner public/internen netz ip lauschen lassen und den nutzern den entsprechenden host/die entsprechende ip zuweisen
<red_> ok  ich  verdreh schon mal was . w-scann habe ich installiert aber wohin ?
<Deem> linux4ever: merke: ich hasse ungefragte querys
<linux4ever> sorry, darf ich?
<Deem> jetzt nicht mehr, nein
<linux4ever> ok
<linux4ever> tut mir leid
<Deem> linux4ever: aber du darfst im wiki lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL#MySQL-ueber-das-Netzwerk
<ppq> red_: hast du mplayer installiert? dann gib doch einfach mal 'mplayer dvb://' ein im terminal, dann siehst du ja ob's geht :)
<red_> ne jetzt kaffeine
<charles> Ich hau mich wieder, dennoch danke. Friede.
<northalpha> Guten Abend zusammen
<ppq> hallo northalpha 
<monkeyD> habe eine geforce fx 5200 grafikkarte und habe auch den treiber aktiviert den ich von ubuntu angeboten bekommen habe und die desktop effekte funktionieren, aber ich habe einen schwarzenbalken im hintergrund von docky und ein schwarzen balken der über meinem desktophintergrund ist und meine flashvideos ruckeln obwohl ich das neuste flash habe
<bekks> monkeyD: Das kann auch an der wirklich steinalten Karte liegen.
<monkeyD> also bekomme ich keinen transparenteffekt hin ?
<ppq> monkeyD: hast du's mal mit dem freien treiber probiert? gerade mit älteren karten sollte der eigentlich gut zurechtkommen
<northalpha> wer mag mir helfen mein tape drive zum laufen zu bekommen? ich sehe weder ein /dev/tape noch was anderes, dmesg sieht so aus als ob das tape als generic sg0 erkannt wird, vielleicht fehlen mir scsi oder sas module?
<bekks> monkeyD: Von Transparenzeffekten war keine Rede bisher. Aber bei DER Karte würde ich pauschal nein sagen.
<bekks> northalpha: /dev/tape ist - naja. nopaste mal folgendes: ls -lha /dev/*mt* /dev/sg*
<bekks> ,nopaste? northalpha 
<shetlandpony> northalpha: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<northalpha> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/362846/
<bekks> northalpha: Und dann noch bitte uname -a, lsb_release -a, und dmesg
<northalpha> bekks: danke erstmal hier die versions infos: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/362848/
<red_> also hab w-scann istalliert aber kaffeine sagt nix
<monkeyD> bekks: gibt es einen test wo man das sehen kann ob es sich lohnt oder nicht sich mehr damit ausseinander zu setzen ?
<bekks> monkeyD: 5200 sagt alles :)
<bekks> monkeyD: Schau Dir an, wie alt die Karte ist.
<monkeyD> bekks: also ob es tranparents hat
<bekks> Es hat das sicherlich - nur in "nicht brauchbar, weil zu langsam".
<ppq> red_: kaffeine sagt auch nix dazu wenn du es installierst. scannen und die liste an kaffeine verfüttern musst du schon selbst
<red_> wo scannen in cKaffeine oder wo
<bekks> Selbstverständlich in kaffeine.
<bekks> Alles andere ist nicht wirklich zielführend.
<red_> der sagt er findet nix
<ppq> red_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/w_scan  und den artikel zu kaffeine lesen, bitte
<ppq> ah, kaffeine kann selbst scannen? k
<northalpha> bekks: dmesg (autsch da stimmt wohl noch was anderes nciht): http://paste.pocoo.org/show/362851/
<bekks> northalpha: Was meinst Du?
<northalpha> bekks: diese bootmem sachen, oder sind die normal?
<bekks> Ist normal :)
<bekks> northalpha: nopaste mal /dev/ioc*
<bekks> ls -lha /dev/ioc*
<northalpha> ls: cannot access /dev/ioc*: No such file or directory 
<bekks> ok.
<bekks> northalpha: nopaste mal ls -lha /dev/ :)
<northalpha> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/362855/
<bekks> northalpha: Was ist das für ein Tape? Wie ist es angeschlossen?
<bekks> Ist es eingeschaltet? :)
<northalpha> das ist ein quantum ultrium lto4 angekabelt an einen sas controller
<bekks> Also SAS.
<northalpha> vorne leutet jedenfalls eine 0 :)
<bekks> northalpha: Dann nopaste bitte auch mal lspci und lspci -v
<northalpha> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/362856/
<red_> ppq kannnst Du mir sagen wie ich das verstehen kann ?
<red_> Please check wether dvb driver is loaded and
<red_> verify that no dvb application (i.e. vdr) is running.
<northalpha> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/362859/
<ppq> red_: finde raus, welches modul du brauchst (lspci -v) und guck mit lsmod, ob's geladen ist. allgemein kann's nicht schaden, mal nach der bezeichnung zu googeln oder im ubuntuusers wiki zu gucken (such dort nach dem modulnamen)
<northalpha> bekks: der LSI sollte der sas ctrl sein
<bekks> northalpha: sudo apt-get install lsscsi; und danach die Ausgabe von lsscsi bitte
<northalpha> lsscsi [2:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      WDC WD2500BJKT-0 11.0  /dev/sda [4:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      SAMSUNG HD204UI  1AQ1  /dev/sdb 
<bekks> Ok.
<northalpha> nur meine beiden sata hdds
<northalpha> soll ich mal ein band einlegen?
<bekks> northalpha: Haste Du dies bereits getan: Rechner aus, Tape aus, Tape an, 10s warten, Rechner an. Dann wieder lsscsi angucken.
<northalpha> tu ich
<northalpha> uno momento
<bekks> ein Tape ist kein hotplugdevice, das meldet keinen neuen Status.
<bekks> northalpha: Hast Du die Kiste jetzt zerlegt?
<northalpha> bekks: klang jedenfallls so
<northalpha> bekks: ;) hier ml lsscsi [2:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      WDC WD2500BJKT-0 11.0  /dev/sda [4:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      SAMSUNG HD204UI  1AQ1  /dev/sdb
<bekks> Hmmm.
<bekks> northalpha: Bist Du noch ein bisschen hier?
<northalpha> joa
<bekks> Ich muss da mal was suchen und nochmal was nachfragen.
<northalpha> bekks: danke mach dir kein stress ich mache mir mal ne kaffee :)
<monkeyD> bekks: ich habe den schwarzenbalken wegbekommen :)
<northalpha> dann was anderes: hat wer hw beschleunigugn von ATI chipsätzen für video decodierung zum laufen bekommen?
<bekks> northalpha: Zackig. Deine Mitarbeit ist gefragt.
<ppq> northalpha: vlc kann's mit fglrx ab version 1.1, afair. und die karte darf natürlich auch nicht zu alt sein, so ab hd4xxx vermutlich, müsst ich nu nachgucken
<bekks> northalpha: Mach bitte mal ein "sudo ubuntu-bug linux"
<bekks> Nope.
<bekks> ubuntu-bug linux
<bekks> northalpha: los los los.
<northalpha> bekks: ok 
<northalpha> ppq: das wäre nice, bräuchte das nur im xbmc, habe ein hd4200 als igp
<northalpha> bekks: ok was nun
<bekks> Was macht das Ding?
<bekks> Hat es Dir gesagt, dass es irgendwas hochgeladen/gespeichert hat? Wenn ja, was/wo?
<northalpha> bekks: das ubutu bug tool meint ich solle sagen wo das problem lieg
<northalpha>  1: Audio   2: Filesystem   3: Graphics   4: Kernel Config   5: Networking   6: Hibernate/Resume   7: Suspend/Resume   8: Other   9: I don't know   C: Cancel 
<bekks> "Quantum Ultrium LTO4 connected through SAS controller not recognized"
<bekks> northalpha: Und bitte joine mal #ubuntu-kernel
<Guest25780> Ich würd' gerne Audacity mit jack verbinden, aber irgendwie krieg' ich das nicht hin. Immer wenn ich jack starte und dann Audacity, kommt kein Ton. Woran könnte das liegen?
<northalpha> ppq: ne idee?
<northalpha> hörte was von libva und sowas
<ppq> northalpha: mit xbmc habe ich mich noch nie auseinandergesetzt, da kann ich dir nicht helfen
<northalpha> sagen wir es so: wenn es bei vla laufen sollte
<northalpha> ppq: dann sollte es bei xbmc auch gehen
<northalpha> bekks: ok dann warten wir mal ab :)
<monkeyD> auf der nvidia seit gibt es viele treiber, aber welcher ist der für fx 5200 ?
<bekks> northalpha: :)
<bekks> northalpha: Jetzt hast Du zumindest die besten Chancen, dass der Bug auch mal bearbeitet wird.
<northalpha> juhu
<northalpha> du hast nicht zufälligerweise auch ahnung von hw decosing von ati hd4200 igp 
<northalpha> -s+d
<bekks> Nein. Ich weigere mich sehr erfolgreich irgendeine Hardware unter Linux zu betreiben, in der auch nur irgendwas von ATI verbaut ist :)
<ppq> monkeyD: nvidia-173. aber von der seite sollst du sowieso nichts installieren sondern aus der paketverwaltung.
<northalpha> schade leider habe ich keine andere wahl, sonst hast du schon recht
<bekks> Ich habe die Wahl immer - schon bei der Hardwarebeschaffung ;)
<bekks> Aber um korrekt zu antworten: Nein, ich habe keine Ahnung von ATI.
<monkeyD> ppq: apt-get install nvidia-173 ?
<monkeyD> und woher weisst du das ppq ? woher siehst du das ?
<ppq> monkeyD: ich hab im ubuntuusers wiki geluschert :)
<ppq> nicht weitersagen!
<ppq> monkeyD: und ja, so installiert man pakete. du kannst diesen treiber aber auch grafisch installieren und aktivieren lassen, da gibt's irgendwo sonen "hardware treiber" dialog (oder ähnlich)
<monkeyD> gibt es nicht
<northalpha> kann mir wer mal sagen wir die hatrdwareverwaltung heißt?
<northalpha> ich habe die nämlich auch nicht unter system
<ppq> monkeyD: kannst auch alt+f2 drücken und dort jockey-gtk eingeben
<ppq> das dürfte dann auch northalphas frage beantworten
<monkeyD> ppq: ich habe nvidia-glx-173 gefunden im synaptic packetmanager
<ppq> ist aber nur für offiziell unterstützte unfreie treiber, northalpha 
<monkeyD> ppq: woher kann ich sehen welcher treiber installiert ist ?
<ppq> monkeyD: moment, welche ubuntuversion nutzt du da?
<monkeyD> 11.04
<bekks> Ouch.
<ppq> *seufz*
<bekks> Selbst schuld. Kein Support hier.
<ppq> ,natty? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<ppq> monkeyD: wenn du ein stabiles os willst, nutz 10.04 oder 10.10
<monkeyD> ppq: kannst du mir sagen ob es einen gerätemanager in ubuntu gibt wo man sehen kann welcher treiber aktiv ist 
<monkeyD> und hier habe ich vele nvida 173 packete
<ppq> monkeyD: in unterstützten ubuntuversionen gibt's sowas, ja :p
<northalpha> ppq: und der heißt wie?
<ppq> northalpha: jockey bzw. jockey-gtk
<northalpha> thx
<northalpha> mh dumdidum
<plasmasolutions> Hi Leute, wo wird der Quelltext hingelegt wenn ich ein apt-get source ausführe?
<dadrc> .
<ppq> plasmasolutions: in das verzeichnis, in dem du gerade bist
<dadrc> ppq, meine Antwort war eleganter ;)
<ppq> und kürzer :)
<northalpha> und nerdiger
<plasmasolutions> ppq: Vielen Dank... und dadrc Du hast Recht, und kürzer ;D
<ppq> northalpha: btw, falls dir langweilig ist, kannst du gern auch für etwas smalltalk nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic kommen
<schumi> Guten Abend. ich hätte eine Frage zu meiner Webcam... Und zwar nutze ich im moment eViacam und finde es sehr praktisch die händer an der tastatur lassen zu können.. Allerdings ist die webcam und damit die maus recht träge... gibt es eine einfache möglchkeit der webcam ein bischen feuer unterm hintern zu machen? (im moment 8fps)
<schumi> (die qualität is ja nicht ganz so wichtig)
<niklasfi> hallo, ich bereite gerade unsere nächste linux install party vor, wo dann 10.4 aufgespielt wird. Gerade überlege ich mir ein paar "minispiele" für alle, die schon fertig mit der installation sind. beim "gewinn" eines minispiels bekommt der "spieler" (teilnehmer der install party) einen reward. "Spiele" sind zum beispiel: den Jabber-Account der Uni ein, Richte Thunderbird ein, Verbinde dich mit einer Windows-Freigabe, compi
<niklasfi> liere eine beispieldatei. Habt ihr noch weitere vorschläge für Spiele?
<Fuchs> niklasfi: vielleicht besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen
<Deem> install party? o_O
<niklasfi> Fuchs: ok
<monkeyD> wie kann ich die festplattengrösse meines homesverzsichnisses ändern ?
<bekks> monkeyD: Du hast 11.04 und hier keinen Support mehr.
<niklasfi> dann habe ich doch noch eine on-topic frage: kann man "verknüpfungen" auf internetseiten anlegen im dateisystem? also eine datei, die wenn man auf sie doppelt klickt eine url im browser öffnet?
<dadrc> niklasfi, Datei aufmachen, "gnome-open http://www.beispiel.de" reinschreiben, ausführbar machen sollte zB gehen
<fellbuendel> niklasfi: das müsste mit einer .desktop-Datei gehen
<freebse> niklasfi: iceweasel http://www.debian.org
<Fuchs> xdg-open nehmen
<Fuchs> dann ist man nicht an gnome gebunden
<freebse> niklasfi: sorry firefox http://www.debian.org
<dadrc> Stimmt, fuchs hat recht, so ist's noch vielseitiger
<bekks> freebse: ??
<bekks> freebse: mozilla stable ppa
<Fuchs> und reines ausfuehrbar machen reicht nicht, da gehoert noch eine shebang rein.  #!/bin/sh <neue zeile>  xdg-open http://www.meineurl.ch  <neue Zeile>  exit 0
<freebse> bekks: was ?
<bekks> freebse: nur so.
<Fussel> da zieh ich den link von firefox lieber auf den browser
<freebse> bekks: naja egal steh auf der Leitung
<Fussel> äh, desktop
<freebse> ja ok, das geht bestimmt besser, mit default browser etc, bin nicht so der Desktop Typ
<niklasfi> gibt es eine liste mit programmen, die mit ubuntu mitgeliefert werden?
<freebse> nebenbei, wie kann man KDE4 Programme mit anderer Sprache starten, bei Gnome mit locales, aber KDE beachtet das nicht und komplett umstellen ist ja nicht der Hit
<Fussel> oh, sorry freebse , damit meinte ich niklasfi 
<niklasfi> sorry ich war jetzt von eurer diskussion etwas abgehägt. seid ihr zu einem einvernehmlichen ergebnis gekommen?
<freebse> Fussel: lol, habs auch nicht auf dich bezogen
<Fussel> achso, hihi
<sitz_> hallo
<dadrc> niklasfi, Fuchs' letzter Vorschlag ist voll die korrekteste Variante
<dadrc> ... wohl
<niklasfi> und dann muss ich immer zwischen ausführen und "im terminal ausführen" wählen?
<niklasfi> wobei nur ausführen funktioniert?... ich glaube dann ist die variante mit einer Textdatei mit dem link drin sicherer für eine linux install party...
<sitz_> ich habe eine kurze frage: es gab mal im Forum von ubuntuusers ein tutorial wie man ubuntu auf usb-stick macht aber ich finde es leider nichtmehr weiss vielleicht einer von euch noch den link dazu?
<Deem> ,usb?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Deem, ich weiss nichts ueber usb, ich verbinde aber 9 Dinge mit usb. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche usb' zum suchen nach Informationen
<Deem> sitz_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zliv%20Zusb
<sitz_> danke
<Deem> np
<monkeyD> ich habe alle nvidia klamotten vom synaptic paketmanger gelöscht und nur den treiber der mit von ubuntun angeboten wurde installiert, dann ist endlich mein docky tranparent geworden und glxgears funktoniert auch
<monkeyD> aber meine desktop effekte funktionieren jetzt nicht was sie aber taten
<bekks> monkeyD: Du hast 11.04 und damit immer noch keinen Support hier.
<bekks> ,ubuntu+1? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ubuntu+1
<bekks> Hell.
<bekks> ,natty? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<bekks> Da hast du Support.
<monkeyD> bekks: kannst du mir trozdem sagen was du unter 10.10 machen würdest bitte
<bekks> Nö.
<monkeyD> bei ubuntu+1 antwortet niemand
<Deem> monkeyD: du hast trotzde natty und musst deshalb trotzdem nach +1
<bekks> DU hast _freiwillig_ die Rolle eines Beta-Testers übernommen. Ist wirklich nicht mein Problem.
<monkeyD> wieso kannst du mir nicht sagen was du unter 10.10 machen würdest ?
<bekks> Weil Du kein 10.10 hast. EOD.
<Deem> monkeyD: so als anregung. Alpha/Beta oder was auch immer an nicht fertigen Versionen sollte man nicht als Produktivumgebung nutzen
<monkeyD> ich kanns doch trozdem versuchen
<bekks> Ja, aber ohne meine Hilfe.
<bekks> Ende der Durchsage.
<monkeyD> Deem: die desktop effekte haben funktioniert aber ich hatte kein tranparent effect
<Deem> monkeyD: von mir kriegst du auch keine support --> #ubuntu-de+1
<monkeyD> jetzt habe ich einenen tranparenteffect in docky aber keine desktopeffecte mehr wie gerade 
<KnightRider> hallo zusammen... Bin eine Java-Applikation (TopCoder) am nutzen (Ubuntu 10.04). Die Applikation reagiert extrem langsam. Hat mir jemand eine Idee, wo ich nach dem "Bremsklotz" suchen kann?
<freebse> KnightRider: indem du sie selber umschreibst :) ne mal im ernst, ich kenne das Teil, ist nicht gerade performant, was man da machen kann, ni
<freebse> cht wirklich was, noch bessere Hardware :)
<KnightRider> freebse: danke, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige, bei dems langsam läuft... ist schon mal beruhigend... und mein alter Toshiba-Laptop will ich noch nicht ersetzen ;)
<KnightRider> Leider hab ich meine Teamkollegen nicht von Dia überzeugen können, wenigstens Dokumentieren wir nicht mit *.docx ^^
<freebse> KnightRider: ne, also selbst mit dem DualCore hier lagt das Ding teilweise zwar weniger, aber für so ein döriges Programm, das ist einfach mies und unperformant programmiert
<bekks> freebse: Beschwer Dich beim Autor.
<freebse> KNightRider: ja kenne ich, selbes Problem :)
<freebse> bekks: nein, ich find nicht so wichtig und ausserdem ist beschweren nicht der Weg den ich mit OS gehe, wenn mirs wichtig wäre würde ich da mal nachsehen
<freebse> aber man kann nicht den armen Kerl belästigen, schliesslich ist das immer so eine Sache, die Leute machen das in ihrer Freizeit, finde es
<freebse> dreist dann auf Lösung zu pochen
<freebse> hab das mal in einer Email geschrieben, die antwort war thx alot, but I don't care
<freebse> und er hat recht
<freebse> keiner verbietet es uns da selber Hand anzulegen
<Cyber1005> huhu, kann mir einer kurz was zu dem programm thunderbird erklären?
<Deem> ,frag? Cyber1005 
<shetlandpony> Cyber1005: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<KnightRider> freebse: danke für deine Antworten, ist beruhigen dass ich da nichts verfrickelt habe :)
<Cyber1005> also wen ich bei thunderbird eine email schreiben will wird die email addy an wen es gehn soll rot ist das normal oder nicht?
<KnightRider> gutenacht miteinander
<Deem> Cyber1005: ja
<Cyber1005> Deem, und wen sie schwarz bleibt ist der email account nimmer aktuell oder wie muss ich das verstehn?
<Deem> Cyber1005: keine ahnung. ich glaube, dann ist sie nicht im adressbuch
<Deem> oder umgekehrt
<Cyber1005> aso
<Cyber1005> na danke. jedenfalls wollte thunderbird vorhin die email nicht versenden egal wie lange ich es laufen lies
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-31
<patricch> hallo zusammen
<patricch> ich habe einen pc, mit ubuntu und möchte ab und zu daten frei geben via ftp. aber nur für bestimmte benutzer
<patricch> bitte um vorschlege
<sysdef> shetlandpony: join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> gibt es irgend ein ubuntu-paket (x64) zum darstellen von vrml-dateien?
<sash_> Was sind vrml-Dateien?
<sash_> Nalkem: Ist das das hier? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Reality_Modeling_Language Dann kannste Blender nehmen
<Nalkem> sash_: ja, leider kann blender die datei nicht oeffnen
<richyw> ich bin gerade dabei dateien von einer multimediaplatte auf ein externe platte zu kopieren, ab und zu bricht der kopier vorgang ab, dann muss ich erstmal die multimedia platte abziehen und wieder anschließen 
<richyw> bevor ich irgendwas wieder kopieren kann. beide sind per usb angeschlossen. woran kann das liegen?
<sash_> richyw: 1) Machst du das über Nautilus? 2) Beide NTFS-formatiert?
<tm> richyw: ich würd mal ins syslog schauen oder dmesg aufrufen wenn das passiert, ich nehme mal an dein usb port kann spannung nicht aufrecht halten...
<richyw> beide ntfs und mit nautilus
<sash_> Ich würds mit rsync machen
<koegs> evtl. kleine 2,5" Festplatte mit Y-USB-kabel?
<richyw> nein 3,5 von wd 2tb ist die normale externe platte auf die die daten kommen
<koegs> und die multimedia-festplatte?
<richyw> die multimedia platte: 2tb ac ryan playon dvr
<koegs> naja, dann halt wie tm gesagt hat ins syslog dmesg gucken
<richyw> muss ich das direkt nach dem auftreten im terminal eingeben oder bleibt das da länger gespeichert?
<tm> richyw: besser wäre das
<tm> richyw: aber es wird auch abgespeichert
<richyw> werd dann erstmal warten und wenn es auftritt werd ichs dann pasten
<richyw> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400044/
<richyw> tm: kannst du da was rauslesen?
<tm> richyw: nicht wirklich, ich würd mal mit hdparm versuchen den cache zu deaktivieren...oder mal googlen ob andere auch so ein problem haben
<tm> richyw: ist da ein usb hub zwischen?
<richyw> habe schon änliches gefunden, aber irgendwie sind da keine lösungen. habe keinen hub dazwischen. habe die media platte jetzt an einen ander usb anschluss angeschlossen und es sind fast 10mb/sek mehr
<tm> richyw: ich  drück die daumen dass es die lösung schon ist
<stephaaan> hey :) 
<stephaaan> kurze frage zu openssh - angenommen, ssh läuft auf einem anderen port und wird auf sftp beschränkt. wieso funktioniert dann der login nicht? Läuft der sftp-server immer auf 22?
<apollo13> netstat gibt dir die antwort
<apollo13> und warum der login nicht geht steht im logfile
<richyw> tm: scheint zu funktionieren habe eben über 35gb am stück kopiert; danke
<djcyrus> moin alle frage wie kann ich bei kde ubuntu 10.04 lts die runtergeladenen themes installieren (z.b. von die von deviantart.com ( z.Bhttp://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/kde/kdestyles/?order=9&offset=0&offset=48#/d1hflon) oder wie die von kde-look.org
<shetlandpony> djcyrus's url: http://tinyurl.com/4go6qks | Browsing Styles on deviantART
<djcyrus> shetlandpony will aber wiesen wie ich die dinger drauf bekomme auf meinen reichner
<LetoThe2nd> ,bot? djcyrus 
<shetlandpony> djcyrus: ich bin ein bot ;p
<djcyrus> mir egal 
<apollo13> naja, erwart dann nur keine antwort^^
<djcyrus> will aber eine
<djcyrus> kennst mich nicht kann sehr hartneckig sein 
<k1l> was sagt denn der autor bzw die readme von dem "theme" ?
<apollo13> oO, und mit der Einstellung wird dir keiner antworten
<djcyrus> und nervig wenn ich was wissen will
<LetoThe2nd> djcyrus: ganz ruhig, freundchen. stresser werden hier gerne schlicht beseitigt.
<djcyrus> nix
<koegs> djcyrus: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=kde3+install+theme
<djcyrus> gibt keine so wie bei anderen auch weisen nur auf die links hin wo sie die themes her habe und was sie alles ge andert haben
<LetoThe2nd> djcyrus: und wenn du überflüssige energie hast, helfen sicher google und das wühlen in /usr/share sowie deinem ~
<sash_> Wie wärs mit Satzzeichen?
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: völligüberflüssigbrauchtkeinmenschinunsererschnellebigengesellschaftausserdembinichnervigweilichwilleineantwort
<djcyrus> sash_ schreibwahnn hihi da kenne ich so was nicht
<apollo13> ,ot? LetoThe2nd 
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<apollo13> *scnr*
<apollo13> djcyrus: dann solltet du dir mal die channelregeln durchlesen
<LetoThe2nd> djcyrus: dann gehst du mal lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Desktop_anpassen#Design - da der Punkt "Installation eigener Themen". da wird aufgeführt, wo so etwas normalerweise landet. ergo: da suchen.
<djcyrus> ^^ danke dafür hilft mir nicht weiter habe kde
<LetoThe2nd> djcyrus: na dann nimmst du den link jetzt mal als anregung, mittels eigener energie und geistesleistung im wiki das passende KDE-gegenstück zu suchen.
<djcyrus> LetoThe2nd ich zitiere "djcyrus: na dann nimmst du den link jetzt mal als anregung, mittels eigener energie und geistesleistung im wiki das passende KDE-gegenstück zu suchen" war mir eine große hilfe vor allem habe ich einen anderen weg gefunden danke für deine hilfe
<raumfish> Hi, ich suche ne software mit der  ich im Betrieb nen Backup von meinem kompletten System machen kann, gibts da was? 
<k1l> ,backup? raumfish 
<shetlandpony> raumfish, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<raumfish> danke :))
<monkeyD> ich habe ubuntu 11.04, will jetzt wieder 10.10 installieren, aber meine tastatur geht nicht mehr
<monkeyD> ich komm nicht mehr ins bios
<monkeyD> ich habe 2 tastaturen und wenn ich sie eintecke dann leuchten die leds
<koegs> monkeyD: rechner ausschalten, tastatur einstecken, rechner einschalten, die richtige Taste drücken um ins BIOS zu kommen
<koegs> das hat nix mit Ubuntu zu tun, also -> OT
<Deem> mit welchem tool konnte man sich doch gleich die uuids der partitionen ausgeben lassen?
<koegs> Deem: blkid
<ppq> Deem: blkid
<k1l> monkeyD: alles vor GRUB1/2 ist hardware bedingt und hat nichts mit ubuntu zu tun
<Deem> danke
<monkeyD> k1l: was kann ich da machen 
<sash_> Deem: ls
<k1l> den support der hersteller kontaktieren.
<ppq> monkeyD: nur eine tastatur anschließen, und zwar ein ps/2 modell
<ppq> dann erst den rechner starten, vllt. gehts dann
<Deem> sash_: ls? o_O
<ppq> monkeyD: wenn's dann nicht geht, siehe k1l ;)
<sash_> Deem: Ja, ls.
<sash_>  ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<monkeyD> die tastaturen gingen ja, sehe funktionieren seit ein paar stunden nicht mehr aber wenn ich sie ein und wieder ausstecke dann blinken mein leds
<Deem> sash_: toll. und woran seh ich da, welches sda device welche uuid hat?
<k1l> monkeyD: letztes mal jetzt: kein ubuntu support! 
<k1l> ,ot? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Deem> zudem hat er ja auch natty, also ist er hier mal eben doppelt verkehrt :P
<sash_> Deem: ls -al
<Deem> ui.. cool :D
<Deem> nice to know
<sash_> Mitdenken.
<ppq> Manlesen.
<Deem> ja ich wusste halt dass es blkid gibt, da kann man das deive direkt mit angeben und er spuckt einem die uuid aus. wusste nicht, dass es noch einfacher geht :D
<sash_> Ich bezog mich auf ls und ls -l
<kay_> hey, ich haette da mal eine frage bzgl der desktop icon groesse. und zwar habe ich im nautilus die icon groese auf 66% gesetzt aber fuer den desktop haette ich gerne etwas groesere symbole. jemand eine ahnung wie ich das einstellen kann ?
<kay_> niemand eine idee?
<mgolisch> schau obs da ne extra einstellung fuer gibt
<mgolisch> ansonsten taet ich denken da nautilus den desktop zeichnet das er das einfach fuer alle icons nimmt dann
<kay_> okay scheint wohl nur fuer alle icons zu klappen
<Deem> kay_: man kann im nautilus bei gedrückter strg taste mit dem mausrad die icon größe ändern
<kay_> danke, aber ich haette gerne ein standard in den orndern auf 66% und auf dem desktop halt ein standard auf 100%
<Deem> ich hab ein kleines problem mit der alternate cd von 8.04. bei 10.04 und sonstigen konsorten tritt das übrigens auch auf. sobald ich das setup starte flackert der bildschirm einfach nur munter vor sich hin. ein vga=normal hat auch nichts gebracht
<Deem> per live-cd kann ich ubuntu zwar installieren, aber ich brauche zwingend eine alternatecd zwecks vollverschlüsselung
<ppq> kay_: änder doch erstmal alles auf 66%, dann geh in den ordnereinstellungen auf "für alle ordner übernehmen", dann stells auf dem desktop nochmal auf 100%. das wird normalerweise für jedne ordner einzeln gespeichert
<koegs> Deem: gibt es einen bestimmten grund warum es 8.04 werden soll?
<Deem> koegs: damit ich davon ein upgrade auf 10.04 machen kann
<Deem> wenn eine direkt instalaltion von 10.04 möglich ist, würde ich auch das tun
<koegs> und wieso ist das nicht möglich?
<Deem> koegs: wegen eben demselben problem
<koegs> dann hab ich deine formulierung nicht verstanden
<koegs> bei 8.04 tritt das Problem nicht auf, aber bei 10.04=
<Deem> bei beiden
<koegs> und warum dann überhaupt mit 8.04 probieren?
<Deem> weil ich dachte, dass es an plymouth liegt und 8.04 das noch nicht hatte
<koegs> ok, also ignorieren wir 8.04 einfach und machen mit 10.04 weiter... was für ein rechner, welche grafikkarte?
<Deem> koegs: laptop. SIS AGP
<Deem> isn fujitsu esprimo Mobile V 5535 um genau zu sein
<sash_> Du immer wieder mit deinen dämlichen SIS-Karten :P
<ppq> probier mal die möglichen framebuffer bootoptionen durch die du da hast (im isolinux bootmenü gibts irgendwo ne hilfe funktion wo die gelistet sind)
<ppq> vllt. hilft davon was :p
<koegs> benutzt der alternate installer nicht textmodus?
<Deem> koegs: tut er. aber da scheint er auch ein problem mit zu haben
<Deem> sash_: isn firmen laptop
<Deem> wui
<Deem> vga=771 is die lösung :D
<Hans-Bit> kennt sich jemand mit reguläre ausdrücke aus?
<ppq> kennt sich jemand mit grammatik aus? :p
<Deem> kennt sich jemand mit metafragen aus?
<OlMightyGreek> ich :D
<OlMightyGreek> aloha
 * LetoThe2nd wirft ne runde metafragen know how in die runde.
<Hans-Bit> ja nen regex channel gibts nicht?
<ppq> nen perl channel wirds sicherlich geben
<ppq> da kannst du sonst auch fragen, aber frag doch erstmal jetzt
<OlMightyGreek> wo kann ich in firefox die cookieeinstellungen festlegen? under "datenschutz" finde ich keinen eintrag mehr wie früher
<sdx23> Hans-Bit: es gibt Channel für bash(##bash-de), perl(##perl-de), awk oder sonstwas.
<Deem> OlMightyGreek: ff4?
<OlMightyGreek> ff 3.6
<Hans-Bit> Wenn ich nen regulären oder-ausdruck habe z.b. ....find('+|-') habe... kann ich irgendwie darauf zugreifen was er gefunden hat in dem moment also  irgendwie print ..usedChar
<Deem> OlMightyGreek: da sollte unter datenschutz ein kästchen sein, was firefox mit der chronik tut. wenn du das auf Benutzerdefiniert setzt, kannst du auch auswählen,w as er mit den cookies machen soll
<OlMightyGreek> "früher" gabs da doch die möglichkeit cookies einer seite direkt auszuschließen
<OlMightyGreek> Deem: ja, hab ich
<Deem> OlMightyGreek: aber?
<OlMightyGreek> Deem: aber ich kann keine Seiten blocken
<ppq> Hans-Bit: was genau hast du vor?
<OlMightyGreek> oh mann
<OlMightyGreek> peinlich :D
<Deem> OlMightyGreek: warum nicht?
<Deem> da sthet doch ausnahmen? und da gibt es auch einen button "block"
<OlMightyGreek> wie blöd ist das denn? der button war verdeckt. musste das fenster größer ziehen um ihn zu sehen
<Deem> lol
<OlMightyGreek> lol
<OlMightyGreek> rofl
<LetoThe2nd> 5€ in die PEBKAC-kasse
<OlMightyGreek> hab mich schon gefragt wieso unten der text abgeschnitten ist
<OlMightyGreek> hey, das fenster hat FF automatisch so groß gemacht bzw. so klein he
<OlMightyGreek> nicht meine schuld :D :D
<Hans-Bit> also ich habe strings die entweder soo "lalal.huhu" oder lala-huhu aussehen. Die splitte ich '-|.' mit dem ausdruck. Dann füge ich was ein und will nun das zeichen wieder - oder . mit einfügen
<Hans-Bit> aber dazu muss ich ja wissen, was er vorher gefunden hat beim split also ob er . oder - genommen hat
<sdx23> Hans-Bit: () aussenrum, danach mittels $1 bzw \1 darauf zugreifen. Je nachdem welche Regexp-Art müssen die () escaped werden.
<OlMightyGreek> kennt wer ein gutes plugin für FF um eine cookie black/whitelist anzulegen?
<molnitza> Jemand eine Idee mit welchem Programm ich .cdr Images brennen kann?
<koegs> fn'OlMightyGreek: reicht dir die eingebaute funktion vom FF nicht?
<OlMightyGreek> würde gerne per button in der leiste festlegen wann eine seite nen cookie setzen darf und alle anderen ausschließen
<OlMightyGreek> oder geht das mit FF?
<koegs> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/cookiesafe/
<OlMightyGreek> danke, schau ihc mir mal an
<koegs> nächstes mal wieder den ubuntu-bezug herstellen :)
<OlMightyGreek> ist ja der standardbrowser in ubuntu :D
<molnitza> Mal eine Frage: Wieviel MB/s habt ihr beim kopieren über GB Lan?
<sash_> molnitza: Depends
<molnitza> sash_, worauf?
<sash_> Gegenseite z.B.
<beaver74> molnitza, so um die 80-90MB/s, hängt aber wirklich von der verkabelung und den Karten, den System ab, also dem Bus/Chipsatz und deiner OS Konfiguration
<k1l> glaskugel vorhersagen imho
<beaver74> Verkabelung, dem System
<sash_> Und so Fertig-NAS mit SMB-Freigaben schreiben ab und an auch mal nur so mit 30MB/s
<beaver74> jo
<sash_> Trotz Gigabit
<molnitza> sprich ob ich ein cat5 oder e dazwischen hängenhabe...?
<beaver74> meine erste Netgear 1Gbit machte auch nur ~30MB/s
<molnitza> komme z.Z. nicht über 11MB
<molnitza> hab nur ein crossover dazwischen hängen und kopiere über ssh
<sash_> Wenn du auf ne 300MHz-Maschine kopierst, begrenzt auch das
<beaver74> bei ssh wirst du eh nicht die performance erreichen, aber 11MB ist schon wenig
<molnitza> sash_, einmal ein schlepptop mit core2duo und die gegenseite ist ein atom 330
<LetoThe2nd> als allerallererstes mal die prozessorauslastungen beider maschinen anschaun.
<molnitza> LetoThe2nd, Maschine 1: 60% bei ssh; Maschine 2 105%
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: na, was sagt uns das?
<molnitza> LetoThe2nd, Maschine 2 hat max 200%
<beaver74> molnitza, du könntest mal versuchen, in /etc/ssh/ssh_config den Ciphers anzupassen, der blowfish-cbc soll soweit sicher genug sein und beansprucht imho die CPU nicht so sehr
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: nein.
<molnitza> LetoThe2nd, dh. ausgereizt ist da an sich nichts
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: du implizierst da gerade, dass dein ssh-file transfer multitreading fähig ist.
<molnitza> bei ner mkv ohne vdpau bin ich bei 195-200%
<molnitza> LetoThe2nd, ist es nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: merkst du was?
<molnitza> LetoThe2nd, jap - ich brauche entweder ein multithreadfähiges ssh oder eine alternative
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: hint - zweiteres ist einfacher zu kriegen.
<molnitza> käme dir ad hoc was in den sinn?
<beaver74> molnitza, mach mal was ich oben sagte, und teste die Auslastung nochmal. Ist schnell getan.
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: erwartest du jetzt, dass ich dir die verschiedenen protokolle zur datenübertragung über netzwerk vorbete...? ;-)
<molnitza> LetoThe2nd, nein sicher nicht. evl hast du ja eine favoriten
<LetoThe2nd> oO( man könnte auch bei nem lokalen netzwerk, noch dazu über crosslink was _nicht_ verschlüsseltes nehmen? so als gedanke... )
<molnitza> LetoThe2nd, ssh nutze ich auch nur weil es für mich alt hergebracht ist. mounte so diverse ordner auf verschiedenen servern
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: mal so ganz dumpf z.b. http://oreilly.com/pub/h/1058 ... oder nfs, oder ftp, oder cifs, oder ...
<molnitza> beaver74, in arbeit
<beaver74> schoen
<beaver74> ist auch fuer ssh -X ganz interessant
<beaver74> molnitza, Cat-5e Kabel gibt es nicht mehr, die waren mal eine zeit lang auf dem Markt, heute heißen die wieder Cat-5. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat-5-Kabel#Kategorie_5.2F5e
<molnitza> beaver74, na umso besser ;)
<beaver74> wenn du alte Kabel verwendest, sind die evtl. nicht Gbit fähig
<LetoThe2nd> ... für gbit sollte man eigentlich gar keine gedrehten brauchen, weil gbit per spec autocross unterstützt.
<beaver74> LetoThe2nd, also sind die Cat-5 nicht die die man verwendet will?
<beaver74> n
<LetoThe2nd> beaver74: per definition sollte man ein 1:1 8 polig durchkontaktiertes cat5e-oder-besser-kabel benutzen können. aber wie das so mit spezifikationen ist.. und hersteller, die spezifikationen einhalten...
<beaver74> hm, jo
<molnitza> LetoThe2nd, liegt dort auch nur, weil mein Platinendrucker, den ich nur sporadisch brauche, in der gleichen ecke steht.
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: rein theoretisch(TM) sollte es ja auch funktionieren, wenn es gbit-kopatibel gedreht ist (alle 4 paare). wenns nur althergebracht gedreht ist (paare 1-2 und 3-6, die anderen aber nicht), dann kann ich dir nicht sagen, was passiert. einbremsen auf 100MBit klingt auf jeden fall nicht abwegig dann.
 * koegs fragt sich wo er das in der ubuntu-hilfe oder den manpages nachlesen kann *hint*
<beaver74> bekomme jedenfalls ~90MB/s hin, über NFS, von und zu zwei guten Rechnern, also Client, wo eine Broadcom am PCIe sitzt und eine Phenom CPU verwendet wird auf einen HP Server, der mit Sicherheit auch nur gute (aber schon aeltere) Komponenten verbaut hat, das sollte von und zu zwei modernen Systemen auf so passen
<LetoThe2nd> da muss ich koegs schon ein wenig recht geben... nachhilfe netzwerktechnik gehört eher ins OT :-)
<beaver74> oh, hatte es übersehen, sry
<beaver74> -auf, auch
<beaver74> molnitza, falls du den Chiper auf dem Clienten für die Verbindung anpassen solltest, kannst du die Verwendung gut mit ssh -v pruefen
<beaver74> ups, Cipher heißt es
<beaver74> molnitza, http://famzah.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/ssh-cipher-speed-chart.png
<molnitza> beaver74, danke für den link, das sagt doch schon mal einiges aus
<alles-wird-gut> hi, wie kann ich den Inhalt mehrerer Dateien in eine Zusammenfügen ?  #sed  1 >> 2 >> 3 >> 4 geht nicht 
<LetoThe2nd> alles-wird-gut: du nehmen willst cat, mein junger datawan.
<alles-wird-gut> okay obiwahn
<beaver74> LetoThe2nd, korrektur, "nehmen du willst cat..." ;)
<LetoThe2nd> beaver74: thx.
<beaver74> kp
<spY|da> tag supported ihr schon 10.10_
<k1l> spY|da: ja klar. alle finale releases die noch kein End-Of-Life haben
<spY|da> ich hab ein problem mit nvidia und 2 monitoren, ich dachte ich schreib ganz einfach ne neue xorg.conf mit nvidia-settings aber das scheint nicht mehr zu gehen da sich zuviel in xorg geaendert hat 
<molnitza> LetoThe2nd, beaver74, das hauptproblem scheint gefunden zu sein. das modul für meine netzwerkkarte unterstützt kein 1gbit mehr
<spY|da> nun nutz ich kubuntu und die "Anzeige und Monitor" erkennt keinen 2ten Bildschirm, nvidia settings schon, auf twinview kann ich schalten und fuer die session acuh nutzen aber nach dem neustart hab ich wieder nur einen monitor 
<BuZZ-T> spY|da: du kannst im nvidia-settings die aktuelle config als xorg.conf speichern
<spY|da> BuZZ-dEE, da sagt er mir error parsing file und macht nichts 
<beaver74> molnitza, raus mit dem "Dingen", gescheite verbauen
<BuZZ-dEE> spY|da: schreib bitte den richtigen an ;)
<spY|da> also hab ich mit nvidia-xconfig ne neue angelegt und die dann mit nvidia-settings bearbeitet, dann bootet mein system aber nicht mehr in xorg 
<BuZZ-T> ^^
<molnitza> beaver74, einfacher gesagt als getan. ist ein schlepptop. allerdings konnte die karte bis vor ein paar wochen noch 1gbit
<molnitza> siehe: product: 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<BuZZ-T> spY|da: ich war mir sicher dass das mal ging, ich verwende allerdings grad nouveau, da ist nvidia-settings unbenutzbar
<beaver74> molnitza, welcher Chipsatz ist da genau verbaut?
<spY|da> BuZZ-T, bin ich mir auch nur unter 10.10 geht das wohl nicht mehr 
<molnitza> beaver74, sis190
<beaver74> molnitza, kann es sein dass der SiS190 nur Fast Ethernet kann, die 191 die GBit ist?
<alles-wird-gut> es soll ein  Muster gematcht werden und unmittelbar die nächste Zeile angehängt werden. #sed -n '/muster/p' datei > datei2  liest das Muster ein und nun soll aber noch die Nächste Zeile eingelesen werden.
<molnitza> beaver74, sry, verschrieben. sis191 -> http://pastebin.com/kYEMg0RH
<beaver74> ok
<dakira> Moin. 
<dakira> Bei Multi-Monitor-Betrieb mit nvidia-Grafik muss man immer noch dieses twinview nutzen, oder?
<mgolisch> nicht zwingend kommt halt drauf an was du willst
<dakira> mgolisch: welche möglichkeiten gibt es denn? Mein Bekannter haette eigentlich gerne 2 Desktops mit der Moeglichkeit Fenster vom einen auf den anderen zu schieben. So wie es jetzt ist hat er ja einen grossen Desktop ueber 2 Monitore verteilt. Das ist bei Vollbildprogrammen oft schlecht, weil die sich dann ueber beide Monitore strecken.
<dakira> mgolisch: fuer letzteres Problem sucht er eigentlich eine Loesung
<LetoThe2nd> xinerama aktivieren.
<beaver74> molnitza, laut /usr/src/linux-2.6.35/drivers/net/sis190.c soll das Modul 1000Mbps unterstuetzen, wie kommst du drauf dass das nicht mehr so ist?
<molnitza> beaver74, schau mal in den link, den ich etwas weiter oben geschrieben habe.
<molnitza> beaver74, http://pastebin.com/kYEMg0RH
<beaver74> molnitza, hatte ich, du meinst wegen den capabilities:, hatte mich auch schon gewundert, nur wuerde ich da dem Quellcode eher vertrauen... wobei ich den sicher auch nicht komplett lesen kann
<koegs> den SIS 190 kenn ich aber nur als 100Mbit Device
<beaver74> ist der 191, koegs 
<koegs> ok, zeile übersehen
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: sehe ich richtig, dass xinerama nicht mit 3d-beschleunigung funktioniert (steht im wiki)? Dann loest es im Fall von Spielen das Problem leider nicht.
<beaver74> dass man die 1000Mbit Funktionalität aus einem Netzwerkmodul heraus nimmt, gibt es denn so was, was sollte das fuer einen Sinn ergeben, doch nur wenn die HW sich als fehlerhaft herausstellt!?
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: keine ahnnug. ich benutze weder spiele noch 3d-zeug. nur xinerama.
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: welchen Treiber benutzt denn denn?
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: den normalen nvidia.
<koegs> dakira: für oben genannten wunsch benutze ich Twinview bzw. das Äquivalent von ATI, damit geht auch 3d/compiz
<molnitza_> wie gesagt, wenn ich ein lshw -C network mache wird mir zum einen angezeigt, dass es sich um eine sis191 handelt, aber nur 100MB/s anbietet. Eine Idee wäre eventuell das modul aus den alten sourcen zu kompilieren...
<molnitza_> ...in sofern möglich
<dakira> koegs: wenn man twinview mit nvidia nutzt, erstrecken sich vollbildspiele immer ueber beide desktops.. ich werde mal xinerama testen..
<koegs> interessant, spiele habe ich noch nicht getestet bzw. im Fenster-modus gestartet, da tritt das Problem nicht auf
<ikke2> moooin
<DreamThief> LetoThe2nd: grüß dich :D
<DreamThief> hi @ all
<ikke2> hi
<ikke2> kannmir jemand bei newsgroups helefen ??
<ikke2> ich brauche grundsätsliche infos 
<grossing> wir auch
<ikke2> :) 
<sysdef> schreiben => lesen => korrigieren => enter   ... hilft auch bei newsgroups
<LetoThe2nd> DreamThief: selber :-)
<DreamThief> sysdef: hi mein freund :D
<ikke2> kann mir jemand newsgroupadressen geben ??
<DreamThief> ikke2: wir googeln nicht für dich. stell präzise fragen, wir geben dir antworten. aber wir sind hier nicht die wikipedia vorleser.
<ikke2> oh
<ikke2> ok @ <DreamThief>
<grossing> ikke2, was sollen newsgroupadressen sein?
<catweazle> hat jemand mit 10.10 und gnome heute upgedatet und seinen Rechner danach mal neu gebootet?
<catweazle> ist die Standardsprache wenn vorher Deutsch immer noch Deutsch?
<red_> was mach ich hier falsch ?  sudo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<DreamThief> lol
<DreamThief> wie willst du denn ein textfile ausführen?
<DreamThief> was genau willst du denn mit der datei machen?
<red_> steht so  in der beschreibeung
<catweazle> die Menus haben sich alle auf Englisch gestellt und lassen sich nicht wieder zurückstellen
<DreamThief> editieren?
<LetoThe2nd> ... das wage ich zu bezweifeln @beschreibung.
<DreamThief> red_: in der beschreibung von was?
<red_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/saa7134/Module_korrekt_laden
<LetoThe2nd> red_: wo? zeile? screenshot?
<vrs> moin, ich will cups von meinem system runterschmeißen, aber es installiert sich bei jedem dist-upgrade neu, wie stell ich das ab?
<red_> ach ich habe ein satz nicht !! Sorry da steht im Editor öffnen
<LetoThe2nd> red_: merke: den nervigen text zwischen den hübschen, dick geschriebenen brocken muss man auch lesen...
<red_> jo muss mich mal wieder dran gewöhnen
<sysdef> zu viel BILD :)
<red_> habs gg
<molnitza> irgendwie habe ich noch im Hinterkopf, dass es unter System -> Systemverwaltung den Eintrag "Gemeinsame Ordner" gab?!?
<vrs> ooh, jetzt hab ichs ganz weggebracht. mysteriös. ok tschüss
<animax> Hallo zusammen, kriege gerade eine Aktualisierungsmeldung rein. Kann ich die bedenkenlos starten? Nach Meldung wird wohl nur eine teilweise Aktualisierung durchgeführt. Ich hatte vorher noch nie die Meldung 'Distributionsaktualisierung', soweit ich mich erinnern kann. http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/3897/sys1.png
<alles-wird-gut> und wie kann ich 2 Zeilen die untereinander stehen zu einer zusammenfügen?
<animax> Habe Ubuntu 10.04. 
<dAnjou> alles-wird-gut: was du brauchst, wird n look around sind
<alles-wird-gut> ?
<dAnjou> und zwar soll er ja nur den zeilenumbruch löschen, wenn er vorher das muster gefunden hat, oder?
<alles-wird-gut> jope
<alles-wird-gut> und wie sieht so was im patern aus?
<alles-wird-gut> pattern
<dAnjou> moment, ich bastel mal
<sysdef> alles-wird-gut: hint: du bist in einem ubuntu support channel
<hdp> sysdef, ist ein x-post, da kann man sowas schon mal übersehen ;)
<ikke2> danke @ grossing
<alles-wird-gut> sysdef, ja du hast ja recht aber immerhin frage ich nicht im Perl Channel :)
<alles-wird-gut> aber small Talk ist hier erlaubt?
<dAnjou> nope
<dAnjou> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dAnjou> ach, sorry alles-wird-gut, sed + \n == brainfuck .. guck mal hier http://removelinebreaks.com/information/about/remove_with_sed
<dAnjou> und hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regex#Look-around_assertions
<alles-wird-gut> ach danke 
<dAnjou> ich komm da grad selbst nich dahinter
<dAnjou> bei sowas würd ich auf python zurückgreifen
<Black_Sun> hi alle
<alles-wird-gut> hallo
<Black_Sun> wie kann ich mein sound von laptop auf mein hauptrechner ( ist über anlage angeschlossen ) übertragen ?
<dAnjou> Black_Sun: pulseaudio kann das, da es ne server-client-architektur is
<Black_Sun> dAnjou: ja richtich, aber wie stell ich das ein ?
<leon_> moin moin Leute
<leon_> ich versuche grade eine USB Festplatte mit dem Dateisystem exFAT zu mounten und scheitere kläglich. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<Deem> leon_: fehlermeldung?
<beaver74> Black_Sun, du koenntest hier lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio
<dAnjou> beaver74: hast du es gelesen?
<beaver74> ja
<leon_> ich denke mal ich hab nen komplett falschen ansatz. Aufjedenfall möchte er von mir das ich ein Dateisystem angebe. Wenn ich -filesystem=exFAT als Parameter übergebe klappts nicht
<leon_> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/usbklein -o uid=leon
<dAnjou> beaver74: da steht nichts drin
<beaver74> dAnjou, unter "paprefs"
<ppq> leon_: exfat wird leider noch nicht unterstützt
<Black_Sun> dAnjou: ist nur ein problem, mein laptop ist via wlan verbunden
<leon_> mist. Gibts also keine Möglichkeit das ich die Platte nutzen kann? Brauch sie unbedingt für morgen
<ppq> leon_: du kannst alternativ ntfs oder vfat ("fat32") verwenden
<leon_> naja. Das ändern des Dateisystems dürfte bei den Datenmengen ziemlich lange dauern
<beaver74> dAnjou, oder irre mich da?
<leon_> keine andere Möglichkeit=
<ppq> leon_: formatieren geht schnell - allerdings gehen dann deine daten verloren
<dAnjou> beaver74: nein, sorry (is aber sehr versteckt)
<leon_> ppq. Genau das ist mein Problem ;) Die zu sichern und wieder raufzuspielen dauert zu lange
<ppq> leon_: du hast noch kein backup? schäm dich :)
<LetoThe2nd> leon_: dann hättest du eben nicht exfat nehmen dürfen... hooray für proprietäre dateisysteme.
<leon_> doch ppq. Das ist aber im Netzwerk. Das dauert noch länger
<dAnjou> Black_Sun: ich geb dir trotzdem mal noch den hier mit http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/sounds-mit-pulseaudio-umleiten/
<ppq> leon_: du hast leider keine andere möglichkeit als deine datenzugriffe unter windows zu machen, wenn du nichts am FS ändern willst.
<ppq> naja, es gibt experimentellen exfat support, aber der ist nicht zu empfehlen bei wichtigen sachen
<leon_> eklig. Dann formatier ich den mist jetzt mal
<leon_> das sind keine wichtigen sachen
<Black_Sun> dAnjou: ich kenn die seite, hab schon versucht nach anleitung, aber irgendwie bekomm ich es nit gebacken O.o
<leon_> bzw. relativ unwichtig ... 
<ppq> ok ;) mit vfat fährst du dann ganz gut, denke ich, da ist die kompatibilität am größten
<sash_> Nur die Kompatibilität zu Files > 4GB nicht
<leon_> :P
<ppq> :p
<leon_> dann lieber der experimentelle exFAT Support
<leon_> hast du zufällig nen link für mich parat? Google bringt mich grad nicht weiter
<dAnjou> Black_Sun: dann ist das jetzt meiner ansicht nach ein problem, das wohl im forum besser/schneller gelöst wird. aber das is nur meine meinung, bleib ruhig noch und hoffe, dass sich dir einer erbarmt :P
<ppq> leon_: afaik musst du da extra nen kernel bauen, also auch keine alternative
<Black_Sun> dAnjou: lach, ich hoffe doch :D
<leon_> hmm. Ja das dürfte genauso lange dauern
<ppq> leon_: ah, gar nicht wahr, man muss nur das modul bauen. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/exfat-treiber-fuer-ubuntu/
<ppq> offenbar read-only
<leon_> mom ich schau mal
<ppq> erwarte nicht zu viel
<leon_> ja. Read Only ist ja auch keine alterntive
<leon_> also doch formatieren nehmen
<leon_> -nehmen
<ppq> ja
<Gamoder> Äh - hat Ubuntu probleme mit NTFS-Dateien größer als 4 GB?
<Gamoder> Also - Dateien in NTFS-Laufwerken
<Gamoder> Denn Transmission meldet mir «No space left on device», obwohl da noch genug Platz (>25 GB) ist
<KaiL> ppq, Morgen 20 Uhr Piraten?
<DreamThief> Gamoder: wie groß ist das filesystem?
<Gamoder> 277 GB
<DreamThief> ^^
<DreamThief> is das eventuell  n problem mit reserviertem speicherplatz ?
<Gamoder> soll ich was löschen?
<DreamThief> mal davon abgesehen würd ich niemals produktiv und dauerhaft daten direkt aus linux auf ein ntfs laufwerk speichern
<DreamThief> wenns kein posix konformes filesystem hat, schreib ich da keine produktivdaten drauf ^^
<Gamoder> Äh - ich hab an Ext-Platten nur / und /home - in Summe 40 GB, alle Filme, Musik, Fotos, Spiele liegen auf NTFS-Partitionen oO
<DreamThief> na wenns schee macht
<Gamoder> Hmm ... jetzt hab ich 50 GB frei, noch immer derselbe Fehler
<Gamoder> Wobei der Torrent immer startet, aber nach kurzer Zeit mit ebendieser Fehlermeldung abbricht
<Gamoder> Aber ich kann sofort sagen «mache weiter» - und er macht auch weiter, blöderweise verliert er dann alle Peers
<leon_> sagtmal
<leon_> wird NTFS vom aktuellen kernel Unterstützt?
<LetoThe2nd> leon_: seit etwa 5 jahren ohne weiteres.
<leon_> gut. Dann wird die Platte mit NTFS Formatiert
<Gamoder> leon_: Aber ... nicht wirklich gut, wenn das Problem, das ich habe, auf einen Fehler in der NTFS-Unterstützung zurückzuführen ist
<leon_> was für ein Problem hast du denn?
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: ich würde schon eher vermuten, dass da dein torrent tool hakt.
<Gamoder> «No space left on device» trotz 50 GB frei (vorher waren es 27 GB, habe 23 GB gelöscht)
<Gamoder> Auch möglich - transmission verwende ich im Moment
<LetoThe2nd> die aktuelle NTFS unterstützung hat genau 2 probleme: 1) keine posix-rechte 2) kein chkdsk, d.h. wenns hakt, braucht man ein windows und das grade zu biegen.
<Gamoder> Stimmt, dürfte kein NTFS-Problem sein: Auch bei einem Download, der auf meiner /home-Partition liegt, kommt der Fehler
<Gamoder> Seltsam
<leon_> ok beides nicht wirklich schlimm
<leon_> für mein Einsatzzweck reichts
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: sag ich doch.
<Gamoder> (Nur dass der sogar schon fertig ist)
<Gamoder> Vorher war das aber nicht
<Fussel> vor was?
<Gamoder> Kann vuze transmission-torrents «übernehmen»?
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: vorher hats auch noch nicht geregnet (tm)
<Gamoder> Ah ... jetzt weiß ich, was es war: Meine /home-Partition war voll
<Gamoder> (Ist sie leider immer, weil etwas unterdimensioniert ... gibt es eig. eine Möglichkeit, Eclipse/Linux auch unter NTFS-Partitionen zu installieren?)
<freeman_> hi leute könnt ihr mir mal nen tipp geben wie ich am effektivsten in gnome die maus dazu krieg das sie schneller scrollt
<freeman_> dauert ja mit der standardeinst. ewig
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: linux auf ntfs - never ever.
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: einfacher grund: keine posix-rechte.
<Gamoder> Äh - ich meine: Die Linux-Version von Eclipse, nicht ganz Eclipse
<Gamoder> und am besten auch den apache
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: mach halt einfach deine linux-partitionen grösser? wo ist der unterschied, ob du den platz etwas weiter vorn oder hinten auf der platte belegst?
<Gamoder> Gar keiner, außer, dass die Partitionen jetzt halt so eingerichtet wurden
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: ganz im ernst, backups ziehen und umpartitionieren ist deutlich weniger zeitaufwand als das zeug erst hinzubiegen und sich dann damit rumzuärgern wenns hakt.
<nemesis> hallo habe ein kleines problem mit bash, würde mir gerne den inhalt von variablen in nem script ausgeben lassen, wie macht man sowas?
<Fuchs> env, echo, set ...
<nemesis> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400045/
<nemesis> any hints?
<freeman_> hat wer einen hinweis für mich wäre echt super!? danke
<tuvok> tag .. darf ich hier auch für debian distri fragen?
<ghostcube> #debian.de wär evtl besser
<tuvok> hmk
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> kann mal jmd. seine glaskugel befragen, ab wann es den neuen firefox im software-center gibt? :)
<Fuchs> wenn firefox 3 eol ist
<subz3r0> bööhh ;/
<Fuchs> steht auch auf ubuntuusers.de im ikhaya, und wie Du den ueber Fremdquellen bekommst, auf eigenes Risiko und ohne Support 
<subz3r0> darum fragte ich :)
<subz3r0> naja dümpel ich halt mit dem alten weiter rum
<subz3r0> danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<PBeck> hi
<catweazle> hat noch jemand dieses Problem? http://tinyurl.com/5usn9n6
<p0ny> catweazle's tiny url: Spracheinstellungen lassen sich nicht ändern › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<catweazle> eines dieser neuen Pakete wird die Veränderung wohl ausgelöst haben http://paste.debian.net/112549/
<kalle_1988> Kennt sich einer von euch gut mit Wine+Playonlinux aus? Ich habe das Problem das eine Anwendung normal funktioniert aber die Tastatur im Vollbildmodus nicht mehr funktioniert 
<k1l> ,appdb? kalle_1988 
<p0ny> kalle_1988, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<kalle_1988> gut danke, ich werfe mal in ruhe einen Blick darauf
<k1l> kalle_1988: die sind je nach version und programm so unterschiedlich, dass man da keine generelle aussage treffen kann. 
<bahamada> gibt es ein Tool um auf Userbasis eine verzeichniss struktur beim starten anlegen zu lassen?
<dadrc> mkdir -p
<VivaConAgua> Hallo zusammen, wohin mountet ubuntu windows-freigaben welche ich ueber "orte" ->  "verbindung zu server" anlege?
<brennabor> hallo --- ich habe herumgespfuscht (partition verkleinert) und lande nur noch bei grub rescue> (error: no such partition.)
<brennabor> die wiki zu grub hilft mir nicht
<dadrc> brennabor, ich tippe auf eine andere UUID der Partition
<dadrc> Grub sucht die der alten Partition, die es natürlich nicht mehr gibt
<dadrc> → von Live-CD booten und die config entsprechend anpassen
<brennabor> grüß dich. ich kann mit der super grub disk nur die windows-installation einlesen und booten
<brennabor> ja, ich mach das gleich und werde gg. nachfragen
<brennabor> ggf.
<dadrc> Ich würd's mal mit einer Ubuntu-Live-CD probieren, damit solltest du die Partition mounten können
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, hast du viel mehr kaputtgemacht als nur Grub
<brennabor> ich bin zu sowas fähg
<dadrc> Ist aber unwahrscheinlich, guck erstmal nach, ob du die Partition von einer Live-CD nutzen kannst und pass Grub an
<brennabor> ich benutze ubuntu 10.04 desktop-cd als live-cd , aber das system startet nicht
<Robert_Zenz> brennabor, definiere: "startet nicht"
<brennabor> wird anfangs noch eingelesen, , laufwerk stoppt irgendwann, blackscreen
<brennabor> mom, das ist evtl die grafik
<brennabor> so,ich hab jetzt das live-system laufen, was repariere ich jetzt grub?
<k1l> ,grub2? brennabor 
<p0ny> brennabor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<brennabor> ja, 2
<brennabor> kann ich die ubuntu installation mounten und von da aus die grub-config neu schreiben?
<dadrc> Ich würde sagen, du machst ein chroot in deine Installation und kannst Dir dann eine neue grub-config erstellen lassen, ja
<dadrc> Aber bevor du das machst, lass es dir mal von irgendwem mit mehr Ahnung bestätigen
<VivaConAgua> brennabor:  ist im wiki unter "Reperatur" sehr gut beschrieben
<brennabor> tja, wer lesen kann, ist besser dran ;-)
<k1l> deswegen auch der link vom bot
<k1l> ,bot? brennabor 
<p0ny> brennabor: ich bin ein bot ;p
<brennabor> oh sheland, mein pony
<brennabor> +t
<Deem> gibt es noch irgendwelche startoptionen für ubuntu 10.04 ausser noplymouth, nosplash um die kompalibität zu älteren rechnern, insbesondere zu SIS Grafikkarten zu erhöhen? oder gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit das selbe Prinzip, wie bei 10.10 zu nutzen? da kann ich den Bootscreen sehen.
<mgolisch> was geht denn nicht?
<Deem> mgolisch: das bild is total verzerrt und man kann nichts erkennen
<dadrc> Deem, forcevesa könnte noch helfen
<dadrc> Sieht dann zwar nicht so toll aus, könnte aber erstmal helfen
<Deem> das werd ich mal testen
<mgolisch> was ist das fuer schrotthardware?
<mgolisch> wo sind sis grafikkarten drin? laptop?
<Deem> japp
<mgolisch> ah, das ist natuerlich bitter
<mgolisch> :)
<dadrc> Wenn ich so überlege, könnte der Parameter auch xforcevesa heißen
<dadrc> Musste mal nachgucken
<alamar> molnitza: tut deine netzwerkkarte jetzt mit gbit? 
<Deem> rein theoretisch könnt ich ja einfach ein upgrade auf 10.10 machen, da seh ich ja den bootscreen
<Deem> so. xfocevesa, sowie forcevesa bringen keine besserung
<Deem> solangsam gehn mir die ideen aus und jedes rebooten wird zum abenteuer, weil ich raten muss, wann ubuntu denn gerne das passwort für meine root partition möchte
<jsmock> ?
<brennabor> gibts da nicht auch einen passenden modset-befehl?
<Deem> brennabor: für nvidia gibts sowas scheinbar, aber sis is son problemkind unter linux
<brennabor> ich benutz den für intel
<Deem> ja, das aber alles kein sis. das problem ist eben das, dass sis nicht so reagiert, wie man es erwartet
<brennabor> billigchip
<Deem> eben drum
<Minze> was würdet ihr mir bezüglich der partionierung einer 80gb festplatte empfehlen?
<Minze> Soll ein Single-OS werden, Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit, 6gb ram sind im PC verbaut
<k1l> ,partitionierung? Minze 
<ShetlandPony> Minze, Partitionierung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Minze> bitte nicht verlinken, wills wirklich schnell noch ebend fertig machen^^
<Minze> nur kurz eine empfehlung aussprechen^^
<Minze> ist schon relativ spät und wollt es endlich fertigstellen^^
<k1l> swap = ram, wenn man suspend will. sonst ruhig weniger. ansonsten / und /home. / wie es im text steht und den rest zu /home
<Minze> da ich morgen in den urlaub fahre und kein internet zu verfügung haben werde
<Fuchs> meine Empfehlung ist, dass Du den Artikel in Ruhe liest, weil Partitionierung anschliessend aendern doof ist. 
<Deem> jaaa... vorallem, wenn man vollverschlüsselung will :D
<Minze> nicht nötig, geht nicht in die USA ;)
<Minze> zumindest noch nicht :)
<Minze> *4gb
<Minze> also 4gb swap, /15gb & rest --> /home?
<Minze> so dann wirds flott so gemacht, wenn jemand einwende hat, so möge er nun sprechen, oder auf ewig schweigen?^^
<k1l> den urlaub sollte das so durchhalten
<Minze> gut, ist ja nur ne woche^^
<Minze> und genau jetzt tritt der "worst-case" ein^^
<k1l> batterie leer?
<Minze> die ubuntu-dvd ist nicht auffindbar, eine leere rohling ist nicht vorhanden und der flug geht um halb3 los xD
<k1l> ,live-usb?
<Fuchs> USB Stick. 
<ShetlandPony> k1l, Live-USB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Minze> klappt der install auf die HDD per stick genauso?
<k1l> klar
<Minze> dann hat es sich geklärt :)
<Minze1> wird immer besser... merken das man die ubuntu DVD im laufwerk vergessen hat, welcher vom strom abgesteckt ist, versuchen es im laufenden betrieb anzustecken und nen kurzschluss verursachen :D
<Minze1> ach hektik, wie ich sie liebe^^
<Minze1> jetzt gehts aber los, danke und nen schönes wochenende ^^
<sprash> wenn ich mit nautilus ein ssh laufwerk mounte, im welchen verzeichnis befindet sich das dann?
<Deem> afaik /media
<sprash> wenn ich cd .gvfs mache kommt "Socket nicht verbunden"
<Deem> samba wird glaub ich nach .gvfs gemountet
<sprash> media ist leer
<richyw> hey habe vor einiger zeit Utube-ripper installiert weiß aber nicht mehr wie,
<richyw> jetzt kann ich das weder im software center noch in der paketverwaltung finden
<richyw> wie ich das im terminal starte weiß ich auch nicht, also keine ahnung wie ich das schreiben muss
<richyw> ich will das komplett löschen
<Deem> richyw: heißt wohl youtube-dl
<richyw> Deem: nein leider nicht
<Deem> meintest du mit utube wirklich utube oder was anderes?
<Deem> das einzige paket mit tube ist youtube-dl
<richyw> Deem: also ich finde unter anwendung-->internet-->Utube-ripper und das will ich löschen
<Deem> richyw: dann schau dochmal im terminal mit einem "dpkg --get-selections | grep youtube" ob denn youtube-dl installiert ist
<richyw> Deem: mach ich, aber in der Packetverwaltung war es nicht installiert
<richyw> Deem: nach dem befehl von dir ist nichts passiert
<Deem> also keine ausgabe?
<Deem> dann is da wohl kein paket mehr installiert und die verknüpfung is wohl nur ein überbleibsel
<Deem> du kannst versuchen per locate bzw find nach der verknüpfung zu suchen und sie dann per hand zu löschen
<richyw> Deem: das programm startet aber wenn ich es anklicke, wie gesagt ich weiß nicht mehr wie ich es
<richyw> installiert habe, vielleicht hab ich es auch irgendwo geladen
<Deem> tja. da kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen
<Deem> wirst es wohl manuell suchen müssen oder die paketverwaltung mal durchsuchen
<richyw> Deem: schade trotzdem danke
<b3ppo> test
<b3ppo> cool
<b3ppo>  
<b3ppo>  
<b3ppo> der Befehl users geht nicht
<b3ppo> users
<b3ppo> \users
<b3ppo> hmm
<b3ppo> echo hello
<alamar> b3ppo: gibt es irgendwas bestimmtes was du willst? 
<b3ppo> puh nein wollte nur etwas rumprobieren :)
<k1l> ,tests? b3ppo 
<ShetlandPony> b3ppo: Client-Tests sollten im allgemeinen Interesse in #test stattfinden. #botwar ist fuer allgemeine Bot-Tests. Nutze #ubuntu-de-bot fuer Fragen zum Bot und zum Fuettern des Infobots. Danke!
<b3ppo> ok alles klar
<b3ppo> ty
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-01
<Sputnik> guten morgen
<kofi> Hallo zusammen, ich steh auf dem Schlauch: Möchte einem Benutzer Leserechte auf ein Verzeichnis mit Apache logs geben, klappt aber ned wirklich
<kofi> chown -R root:<extraGruppeWoUserDrinn> /var/log/apache/<domain>
<gschwepp> sudo chown -R [user]:[group] /var/log/apache/<domain>
<kofi> gschwepp: ls -la /var/log/apache2/<domain> : foo:foobarGroup -> Access denied
<kofi> ?
<kofi> Dachte ohne ACLs gibts keine Vererbung wie bei NTFS die einen in den Fuss schiesst?
<sash_> Wenn Domain nicht 75 whatever ist
<sash_> kofi: ls -al /var/log/apache2
<sash_> ,paste?
<ShetlandPony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<kofi> gucke mal
<kofi> bereite ein paste vor
<kofi> Voilà http://paste.pocoo.org/show/363683/
<bekks> kofi: Wieso hat dein root ein Passwort?
<bekks> und nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<kofi> Weil ich eins auf dem Server gesetzt habe
<kofi> ok, wird gleich ergänzt
<bekks> "Weil ich eins gesetzt habe" - Dass Du das getan hast, ist klar. Warum?
<kofi> Ja, weil ich andere user habe und ich zu viel zwischen Debian und RHEL switchen muss (gewohnheitsfrage)  ;)
<bekks> Sowohl RHEL als auch Debian kennen sudo.
<kofi> So das paste ist aktualisiert, es ist ubuntu lucid
<sash_> Außerdem steht in dem Paste nicht das, was ich  sehen wollte
<kofi> Was darf ich nachliefern?
<bekks> Da, was angefragt war.
<sash_>  ls -al /var/log/apache2/
<sash_> Ich muss die Rechte der Ordner in apache2 sehen.
<kofi> ok
<gschwepp> ein ls auf ne datei macht auch nicht so viel sinn! 
<kofi> ja, gemacht, hoffe das gibt die nötigen infos
<sash_> Und zum 100000000 mal (Nicht an dich persönlich): Ubuntu ist darauf ausgerichtet, _keinen_ root zu haben. Alles, von über PolicyKit usw. ist auf sudo und User-Passwörter ausgelegt. Das ist der Hauptunterschied zwischen Ubuntu und anderen Distributionen. So kann man zum Beispiel verschiedenen Usern verschiedene administrative Rollen übertragen. Wenn man kein sudo will, will man kein Ubuntu.
<kofi> sash_: Es gibt auch noch andere Gründe warum man ubuntu haben möchte ;)
<sash_> Und hat mit Ubuntu genau keinen Unterschied zu Debian (Von Programmversionen mal abgesehen, aber das sind ja keine wirklichen Unterschiede)
<sash_> Boah, den Satz hab ich aber verkackt :D
<kofi> Oh doch: 5 Jahre berechenbaren update-zyklus...
<sash_> Ach ja...
<sash_> Whatever, ls -al /var/log/apache2/ bitte
<kofi> Das ist drinn im Paste *F5 drück*
<sash_> Nöö?
<sash_> Neue URL geb?
<kofi> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/363686/
<kofi> oh, ja sorry me -> PEBKAC ;)
<sash_> Und du willst in fooMirr rein?
<kofi> Ja 
<sash_> Das ls -al hast du als User oder als root gemacht?
<kofi> als root
<sash_> Mal asl User bitte :)
<sash_> Ach, wobei. Schon gut,.
<kofi> Vielleicht hilft das: als user foo kann man nicht einmal ls -la /var/log/apache2 machen -> Denied
<sash_> Ich denk, der User heißt remi?
<kofi> Ja, ich wollte ersetzen, aber wollte mit foo ersetzen. Den restlichen kram habe ich rausgenommen
<sash_> Achso, got it. drwxr-x---  6 root adm       4096 2011-04-01 08:08 . <- You see?
<kofi> Hmm...
<sash_> Entweder du packst den User in die Gruppe adm oder du setzt /var/log/apache2/ auf 755
<sash_> Mit ACL ginge es schöner, aber das hat Ubuntu ja standardmäßig nicht.
<kofi> Adm wäre zu viel, 755, dann sieht er auch die logs der anderen vHosts, auch unschön
<sash_> Dann lass den vhost woanders hinloggen
<kofi> Ja, ich denke, das wird die Lösung sein - danke!
<sash_> Bzw... Er sieht nicht die logs der anderen Vhosts, er sieht, dass es andere Vhosts gibt
<sash_> Wenn du Ordner machen würdest.
<kofi> Ich glaube ich sehe: Einfach chmod 755 /var/log/apache2 -> Aber ohne -r
<sash_> Du könntest zum Beispiel unterhalb von /var/log/apache2/ Ordner vhost{1..n} anlegen, die vhosts da rein loggen lassen, /var/log/apache2/ 755 machen und den entsprechenden Usern für die Ordner Zugriffsrechte geben
<sash_> chmod -R ist selten sinnig
<kofi> Ja, dann biege ich alle vHosts so um, sonst füllt sich der Ordner /var/log/apache2 sowieso enorm schnell mit x kleinen dateien
<sash_> Und wenn, dann meistens unterhalb von /home/$USER
<kofi> sash_: chmod -R -> Jep
<sash_> nein!
<sash_> Achso.
<kofi> Ja, ich meinte, ich habe verstanden
<sash_> Ehm. Dann guck auch, dass die Standard-Logs woanders liegen. Du kannst die zwar einzeln von den Rechten her bearbeiten, ich fänds aber schöner, die, wenn schon, dann auch getrennt liegen zu haben
<kofi> ja, das mach ich soeben, - wollte ich eh mal machen - nun *muss* ich sowieso :)
<sash_> kofi: Etwa so dann: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/363688/
<kofi> Und das ist auch dann "guter Stil"?
<sash_> Imho ja.
<sash_> Sollte natürlich dokumentiert werden, weils nicht Standardverhalten ist
<kofi> Gut, danke für die Hilfe, ja, funktioniert nun wie gewünscht. Klar, das mach ich auch, sonst wäre eh schon die hälfte wieder weg ;-)
<kofi> (vergessen im Kopf)
<sash_> Man könnte mit Sicherheit auch über rsyslog direkt in die $HOME der Benutzer loggen, das macht es für den Admin dann aber wieder unübersichtlich, dann könnte man wieder symlinken, was den Aufwand erhöht, grad bei neuen vhosts und so... Blablabla
<kofi> anyway - lesson learned
<sash_> Bis auf die Sache mit dem root...
<sash_> Du solltest wissen, dass sowas gerne auch mal direkte Support-Stops bedeutet. Hier zumindest.
<Deem> plesk macht das ganz toll. das loggt in /var/log/apache2/vhost-$domainname-$datum$uhrzeit.log
<sash_> Jede Sekunde ne neue Datei?
<Deem> nein
<kofi> OK
<Deem> in bestimmten zeitabständen natürlich
<sash_> Jede Minute?
<Deem> sash_: weiß ich nicht. auf jedenfall nicht so oft
<sash_> kofi: logrotate noch anpassen.
<Deem> oder nur dann, wenn er was reinschreiben muss
<kofi> sash_: Jup, werde ich anschauen
<sash_> kofi: Das duerfte sich mit ner regex fuer alle vhosts haendeln lassen.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( "$xyz macht das toll" - "wie?" - "keine ahnung." )
<sash_> Mich wuerds nerven.
<Deem> JFYI um Ubuntu 10.04 mit einer SIS grafikkarte zu booten, ohne das das Bild lustig flackert, muss man einfach als Bootparameter "vga=0" angeben.
<LetoThe2nd> Deem: JFYI wär das gut im wiki aufgehoben :-)
<Deem> LetoThe2nd: da ist es bereits drin :P
<Orcor> wie kann ich xp auf ubuntu 10.10 per virtuale maschine instaliren  was brauche ich dazu ? meine originale xp?
<Frickelpit> die originale cd von windows
<Orcor> ja die habe ich 
<Frickelpit> dann leg eine vm an und lass sie von der cd booten
<Orcor> wo finde ich vm
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox
<ppq> lesen und verstehen bitte :)
<Orcor> ich hab zwar wine aber manche programme wo ich instaliert hab lassen sich unter ubuntu garnicht starten oder öffnen
<Orcor> danke für denn Link
<P_E_T_O> hi..kann mit jmd helfen mit wacom tablet ??
<Orcor> stell einfach deine Frage 
<Orcor> welches Model welches Problem du hast
<Orcor> es wird sich der eine oder andere shcon bei dir melden 
<P_E_T_O> wie kann ich mein Wacom Bamboo Pen auf Ubuntu 10.10 instalieren.
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? P_E_T_O, ich persönlich nicht, aber
<ShetlandPony> P_E_T_O, ich persoenlich nicht, aber: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<LetoThe2nd> P_E_T_O: doofe frage - das hier hast du gelesen/verstanden/befolgt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wacom_USB-Tabletts?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zbamboo
<ppq> Orcor: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads unter "Debian-based Linux distributions" lesen
<ppq> das hättest du dir auch selbst ergoogeln können, btw :D
<Orcor> kamm noch nich tdazu sorry
<Orcor> und ich hab kein debian 
<Orcor> ich hab ubuntu 10.10
<ppq> ubuntu ist debian-based, just for your information
<Orcor> aber da ich kein englisch kann wird es schwer mit der seite
<ppq> *seufz*
<alamar> Wie kannst du kein englisch können?!
<Orcor> in dem ich es eben nicht kann 
<Orcor> nicht jeder kann alles wie du xd
<alamar> wie kann das sein?
<Orcor> in denn man es nicht gelernt hat
<hated_bob> Orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/qemu  <-- nutz ich z.b um Windows noch zu laden unter linux und co
<ppq> Orcor: mal davon abgesehen, dass man ohne englisch nicht weit kommt, wie du siehst - du kannst dir das auf google translate übersetzen lassen. dabei geht zwar in der regel ne menge sinn verloren und die befehle solltest du dir auch besser aus der originalseite rauskopieren (damit die nicht mitübersetzt werden), aber verständlich dürft's dann sein
<Orcor> Merkmale, die der Open-Source-Edition fehlen:
<Orcor>     *
<Orcor>       USB-Unterstützung
<Orcor>     *
<Orcor>       Remote Display Protocol (RDP) Server
<Orcor>           o
<Orcor>             USB über RDP 
<Orcor>     *
<Orcor>       iSCSI Unterstützung
<ppq> -.-
<ppq> Orcor: mach das bitte nicht noch mal
<grossing> ist das grad die neue Mode - jeden Mist ungefilter reinkopieren?
<Orcor> komisch du hast viel mehr vorhin gesendet
<bekks> Orcor: www.virtualbox.org
<bekks> LEsen, nicht pasten.
<hated_bob> bekks: wenn man kaum englisch kann?
<bekks> Man kann sich Dinge auch übersetzen lassen, zB.
<Frickelpit> oder man liest das wiki
<LetoThe2nd> ah, bekks ist bei strator ;-)
<bekks> Japp.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: serverpasswort setzen oder was das gleich nochmal war ;-)
<bekks> Die Verbindung war ja nicht weg - nur der nickserv.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: ah kay. hab mich da nicht im detail damit befasst, zugegebenermassen.
<P_E_T_O> LetoThe2nd danke fur Hilfe..es geht shon aber ich weiss nicht warum :D :D :/
<LetoThe2nd> P_E_T_O: hm, ok. na denn.
<ea28> einen schönen guten tag
<ea28> hi gamoder
<ea28> wb beaver
<ea28> mmmh btw, so wie das aussieht hat sich das fast gelohnt, sich die nacht um die ohren zu hauen *denk*
<LetoThe2nd> ea28: *hint* bei ~150+x usern im schnitt verzichten wir gerne auf begrüssungen/verabschiedungen/ich-geh-aufs-klo-mitteilungen und ähnliches. ausschliesslich supportfragen und deren beantwortung bitte. danke.
<red__> wie kann ich kaffeeine sagen das ich eine Tvkarte habwe
<ea28> quit
<bekks> In dem Du dein System richtig konfigurierst, so dass die KArte erkannt wird und funktionsfähig ist, und Du dann diese Karte in den einstellungen von kaffeine auswählst, und anschliessend in kaffeine nach Sendern scannst.
<red__> Ich hatte die vorgegeben Tvkarte ausversehen gelöscht aus Kaffeeine wie bekomme ich sie wieder rein ??
<tm> red__: schonmal ins wiki geschaut, da steht ein artikel über kaffeeine...
<red__> ok 
<red__> ich ahtte immer nach der Tv karte gesehen aber das funzt nicht
<red__> wie kann ich sehen ob ich den passenden Header habe ??
<bekks> Was für Header?
<bekks> Du brauchst keine Header zur Benutzung einer TV-Karte.
<red__> 1. Vorarbeit
<red__> Zunächst muss „mercurial“ installiert werden: auf der Konsole „sudo aptitude install mercurial“.
<red__> Dann müssen die zum laufenden Kernel passenden Headers installiert werden.
<red__> Außerdem fehlt noch das Paket „build-essential“.
<bekks> Was genau versuchst Du da?
<red__> Hauppauge HVr 1100 ans laufen zu bekommen
<bekks> Welchem Tutorial folgst Du?
<bekks> red__: Nopaste mal uname -a und lsb_release -a
<red__> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hauppauge-hvr-1100-dvb-t-installieren-und-ben/
<red__> mom mus essen zz
<dAnjou> apfel oder pflaume?
<red__> pzza
<red__> i
<orgain> moin leute, habe gerade ff4 installiert leider gibt es noch kein plugin für quakelive, kann ich neben dem 4er noch den 3.6er installieren? habe grade im Forum und im Wiki geguckt aber leider nichts gefunden... jemand nen tipp?
<bekks> Dann hast Du nicht richtig geguckt...
<sash_> orgain: ff4 nach /opt oder in dein /home/username packen. Mit der .tgz von Mozilla
<orgain> sash_: der ff4 ist per ppa installiert worden mozilla stable
<orgain> will bloß den 3.6er wieder installen
<Frickelpit> orgain: installiert oder aktualisiert?
<orgain> frickelpit wohl akutalisiert
<bekks> Dann deinstallier den 4 wieder, installier den 3, und dann installier den 4 manuell, so wie im Wiki beschrieben.
<orgain> kk
<sash_> Immer diese PPA...
<orgain> ;)
<red__> bekks habe ich
<red__> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-30-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 21:30:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<red__> No LSB modules are available.
<red__> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<red__> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<red__> Release:	10.04
<tm> ,paste? red__ 
<ShetlandPony> red__: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<stefan_at> servus zusammen
<nevchen> jo
<stefan_at> ich habe ein problem, cups läuft, denn mein drucker druckt aber wenn ich localhost:631 im firefox aufrufen möchte kommt folgender fehler "Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter localhost:631 aufbauen." wie kann ich das ändern ?
<apollo13> netstat und nachschauen ob da überhaupt was rennt
<apollo13> klingt nämlich nicht danach
<fist> hey, ich habe irgendeine tastenkombo gedrueckt und jetzt geht die linke maustaste nicht richtig
<fist> hatte das problem schon paar mal, so dass ich neustarten musste
<fist> dann war es wieder normal
<stefan_at> wenn ich cups restarte kommt folgendes: Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<stefan_at> utility, e.g. service cups start
<stefan_at> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<stefan_at> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start cups
<stefan_at> kann damit nichts anfangen
<apollo13> das ist zu ignorieren
<apollo13> aber schau mal mit netstat nach ob überhaupt wer auf port 631 lauscht
<stefan_at> wenn ich netstat -l | grep 631 eingebe kommt keine ausgabe
<apollo13> du willst auch sudo netstat -tulpen|grep 631
<stefan_at> kommt auch nichts
<apollo13> was sagt ps -ef|grep cups
<stefan_at> root      2986     1  0 14:32 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd -F
<stefan_at> 1000      3061  2894  0 14:39 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto cups
<apollo13> /usr/sbin/cupsd -C /etc/cups/cupsd.conf das hab ich hier, möglicherweise liest er dein config file gar nicht richtig ein
<apollo13> abgesehen davon ist dein system etwas kaputt
<apollo13> statt 1000 am anfang sollte dein username stehene
<stefan_at> das bedeutet neuinstallation ?
<apollo13> lol
<apollo13> im normalfall nicht
<apollo13> aber ich weiß natürlich nicht was du alles gemacht hast
<stefan_at> okay dann trotzdem mal vielen dank
<red__> bekks
<red__> Paste #363775
<C_A_M> moin
<sky1> kennt jemand von euch das programm request tracker? ich brächte da mal a weng hilfe bezügl. ner erweiterung 
<dadrc> ,frag? sky1 
<ShetlandPony> sky1: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<sky1> okay
<sky1> ich brauch hilfe bei dir erweiterung  RT::Authen::ExternalAuth das ist ein plugin zu anbindung an einen LDAP server.... 
<sky1> man kann in der config verschiedene filter setzen, bloß weiß ich nicht, ob diese filter auch sprachlich angepasst werden müssen falls der ldap server auf deutscher sprache läuft kann sich das jemand mal ansehen ?
<joschi> sky1: was heißt "falls der ldap server auf deutscher sprache läuft"?
<sky1> also statt users... gibt es  zb die ou Benutzer... 
<k405> normalerweise hat variablenbennenung nix mit interfacesprachen zutun
<sky1> schaust du mal kurz über die config der extension drüber?
<sky1> könnte es ja mal hochladen  per pastebin ...
<k405> jomach des amal
<sky1> ok
<sky1> http://pastebin.com/Maae9R2W
<joschi> sky1: und was funktioniert konkret nicht?
<joschi> sky1: die base DN hast du ja schon angepasst
<sky1> jo aber muss ich da nochwas anpassen?.... hab auch schon ldapsearch probiert seltsamerweise geht es mit einem user konto aber nicht mit einem admin konto
<k405> was is wann du a sudo search machst?
<sky1> ne kappt nicht ... habe diese kommando genommen ... : ldapsearch -LLL -x -H ldap://sbah.local:389  -b 'ou=Benutzer,ou=SBAOU, dc=sbah, dc=local' -D 'cn=USER,ou=Benutzer,ou=Unit,dc=sbah,dc=local' -w 'password' '(&(ObjectClass=Benutzer)(CN= USER ))'
<olli_> hallo, ist es generell ungünstig ein release-upgrade zu machen wenn das LVM verschlüsselt ist?
<sky1> das geht .. dasselbe mit admin nicht 
<sky1> auch mit sduo nicht 
<sky1> sudo 
<olli_> ..das upgrade auf die beta von natty hatts zumindest nicht hingekriegt, gottseidank ist mein alter kernel noch da
<sky1> diese error meldung kommt: ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<sky1> additional info: 80090308: LdapErr: DSID-0C0903A9, comment: AcceptSecurityContext error, data 52e, v1db1
<joschi> sky1: ist ja doch einigermaßen eindeutig
<joschi> sky1: wie sieht dein DIT aus?
<sky1> für dich vielleicht :)
<sky1> DIT?
<joschi> sky1: darf der benutzer mit der DN überhaupt ein bind durchführen?
<joschi> sky1: directory information tree
<Guest79101> Hallo. Um mein Touchpad wieder zu aktivieren, habe ich ein Skript in einer Datei unlock hinterlegt. Dieses Skript benötigt root-Rechte zur Ausführung. Wie setze ich das Setuid-bit, damit das Programm mit Rootrechten ausgeführt wird?
<joschi> sky1: irgendjemand wird das verzeichnis ja aufgesetzt haben
<joschi> Guest79101: für skripte kann kein s-bit gesetzt werden bzw. es hat keinerlei auswirkung auf die ausführung
<sky1> also ich nehme stark an, der admin  hat mehr rechte .. und der user ist eigentlich mit ganz wenig ausgestattet... wo kann ich das sehen ? ... benutzen win 2008 server
<joschi> Guest79101: "skripte" == alles mit einem she-bang in der ersten zeile, was von einem anderen interpreter ausgeführt wird
<joschi> sky1: dann siehst du das im active directory browser für den AD. aber das hat dann nichts mehr mit ubuntu zu tun
<k405> haha ... ich glaub hier wirst keine winserver fragen beantwortet kriegen :D
<sky1> hm.. ok 
<sky1> naja liegts daran sicher?
<Guest79101> Es besteht also keine Möglichkeit, dieses Skript auf eine Taste zu legen, um mein Tocuhpad wieder zu entsperren?
<Fuchs> Guest79101: doch, aber das ist eh Quark 
<sky1> ich kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen ...
<sky1> da sowas nie geändert worden ist ..
<Fuchs> Guest79101: synclient TouchpadOff=0  geht nicht?  Warum bitte brauchst Du rootrechte? 
<sky1> in irgendeiner richtung wurde bis etz auch noch nix gemacht ..
<sky1> mit SSO...
<nextnewbee> hey wenn ich mit 10.10 und firefox cityVille von  Facebook spiele dann hängt ubuntu und stürtzt ab einer ne idee woran das liegen könnte?
<Guest79101> Fuchs: Wenn du mir eine Lösung, für die ich keine root-Rechte benötige Liefern kannst, bin ich dir sehr dankbar.
<Fuchs> Guest79101: habe ich, oben. 
<Guest79101> Fuchs: synclient TouchpadOff=0 ins Terminal eingegeben aktiviert das Touchpad nicht wieder.
<Fuchs> Guest79101: das tut es nur, wenn es auch so deaktiviert worden ist. Wie deaktivierst Du es denn aktuell, dass Du rootrechte benoetigst? 
<Guest79101> Fuchs: Auf meinem Laptop ist eine Taste neben dem Touchpad, das zum Sperren vorgesehen ist. Leider deaktiviert diese Taste das Touchpad, aktiviert es aber nicht.
<Fuchs> und wie aktivierst Du es derzeit wieder, und was fuer ein Hersteller baut so einen Mist? 
<k405> wahrscheinlich wird der knopf mit dem touchpad deaktiviert
<Guest79101> Das Problem ist beim Acer-Aspire 4810T. Hier ist ein Link zum Skript: http://nopaste.info/850e90fc8e.html
<Fuchs> ach, das Modul wird neu geladen
<Fuchs> da fallen mir zwei Moeglichkeiten ein:   1) Du laesst das automatisiert machen von einem Dienst, der die Rechte hat. Udev-Regeln oder ACPID.  2) Du machst ein Skript, welches das tut, und erlaubst in der /etc/sudoers, dass Dein Nutzer das ohne Passworteingabe ausfuehren kann, 
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du sudo auf dieses Skript auf eine Taste binden
<Fuchs> und Acer gehoert gepruegelt fuer solchen Mist. 
<Guest79101> Fuchs: Ah, klar über die sudoers geht das. Danke, hab nicht dran gedacht.
<Guest79101> Vielen Dank, konnte das Problem lösen. cya
<wave> mahlzeit, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich unter ubuntu die helligkeit beim laptop verändern kann? fn + pfeil rauf runter wie bei windows funktioniert nicht, das helligkeits dingens das man sich in die leiste ziehen kann zeigt auch keine veränderung
<wave> laptop ist ein u350 von lenovo mit intel irgendwas grafikkarte
<TheInfinity> wave: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=u350+brightness+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ShetlandPony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/3om9srb | u350 brightness ubuntu - Google Search
<niklasfi> hallo, ich habe teile eines panoramas, wie bekomme ich daraus mit ubuntu (am besten onboard)-tools automatisiert das ganze bild?
<wave> was ist ^0 zum speichern bitte für ein button bei terminal -> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<niklasfi> wave: soweit ich weiß control+o <-- das ist ein O wie in Ohr nicht wie in Null
<wave> tatsache
<niklasfi> (control == ctrl == strg == steuerung)
<wave> danke
<wave> ist das eine menü führung ey, wie in der steinzeit
<apollo13> selber schuld wenn du nano verwendest
<wave> ka, steht halt so in der anleitung im forum
<wave> funktioniert aber immer noch nicht
<niklasfi> wave: du kannst die datei auch mit gedit öffnen: gedit datei.txt oder sudo gedit datei.txt
<hated_bob> ne nicht sudo gedit
<niklasfi> du musst gedit nur schließen, um im terminal weiter zu machen
<wave> ka, habs jetzt alles gemacht wie es im forum stand
<wave> bringt nichts, fn tasten mit helligkeit gehen immer noch nicht
<wave> lautstärke kann man aber mit den fn tasten verändern...
<niklasfi> hated_bob: was macht das kaputt? in wie weit ist das anders von z.B. sudo vim anders?
<niklasfi> wave: was hälst du von sytem->einstellungen->tastenkombinationen?
<wave> ab schon probiert
<wave> -> geht nicht, kommt immer ein fehler
<wave> mom
<wave> ich such nochmal was ich da probiert hab
<hated_bob> sudo nutzt man so nur im cli (terminal). bei X nimmt man gksudo gedit 
<wave> smartdimmer -s und -i oder so
<wave> war es
<wave> fehler beim ausführen von "smartdimmer -s" da mit den tasten... verknüft ist
<hated_bob> niklasfi: soweit ich das verstanden hab können da rechte falsch gesetzt werden bei sudo gedit z.b
<niklasfi> hated_bob: ja ich habe es auch gerade nachgelesen und so verstanden.
<UE-> Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich eine script-Datei (.sh) in Nautilus anklicke, erscheint ein Fenster. Dort kann ich "ausführen" anklicken. Wenn ich allerdings auf einem anderen Rechner in Nautilus einen Ordner verbunden habe und die Script-Datei anklicke, wird diese im Editor geöffnet. Kann man das einstellen?
<niklasfi> wo ist der unterschied zwischen command < file und command | cat file ?
<niklasfi> UE- du musst die datei auf dem anderen rechner ausführbar machen. dazu klickst du sie rechts an und stellst das bei einstellungen ein oder du benutzt chmod +x dati im terminal
<UE-> Die Datei ist ausführbar
<UE-> wenn ich sie direkt auf dem rechner anklicke funktionert es ja
<niklasfi> und auf dem anderen ist sie auch ausführbar?
<UE-> ja
<UE-> der ordner ist über sftp verbunden
<niklasfi> ahh du hast sie von woanders her eingebunden mit mount oder?
<UE-> ja
<UE-> sftp
<niklasfi> hast du bei mount auch exec zugelassen?
<niklasfi> mount -o exec?
<UE-> Ich habe in Nautilus gehe zu Ort gewählt
<niklasfi> und was hast du dann da eingegeben?
<UE-> sftp://IP...
<niklasfi> hmm... aber du willst es lokal ausführen? meine vermutung ist ja einfach, dass das als sicherheitsfeature gedacht ist, dass du das nicht auführen kannst. Aber ich kenne mich wirklich nicht damit aus. ich würde dir empfehlen den ordner mal mit den richtigen optionen zu mounten
<UE-> Ich verbessere noch mal. Ich habe "ssh://root@192.168.178.xx" benutzt.
<UE-> Mouten wäre ja Ok. Mit Nautilus wäre es komfortabler per Klick.
<niklasfi> UE- dann nimm doch sshfs
<niklasfi> UE-: apt-get install sshfs; sshfs root@ip:ordner /lokaler/ordner tuts
<apollo13> ich bekomm in avahi-discover für andere maschinen immer: "Error: org.freedesktop.Avahi.TimeoutError: Timeout reached" ideen?
<UE-> Bin gerade dabei es zu installieren. Schau ich mir sofort an.
<UE-> @niklasfi Danke für den Tip. Ich werde mich mal einlesen und mir das Programm anschauen.
<VivaConAgua> Nabend, habe neulich versucht das Spiel Armagetron zu starten, seitdem stimmt etwas mit den Spracheinstellungen von Ubuntu (10.10) nicht. Menu ist auf Englisch, Programme sind auf Deutsch, habe schon den wiki Artikel zu Spracheinstellungen durchgelesen und Dinge wie locale-gen, dpkg-reconfigure locales ausprobiert, kein Erfolg. apt-get zeigt zudem folgenden Fehler http://pastie.org/1744298 Was kann ich tun?
<sdx23> VivaConAgua: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<VivaConAgua> sdx23: wie gesagt, schon getestet, kein Erfolg
<sdx23> oh, überlas ich offenbar. Sollte damit aber dennoch in den Griff bekommen zu sein. Was sagt denn locales?
<sdx23> err, locale natürlich
<VivaConAgua> locale
<VivaConAgua> ups..
<VivaConAgua> http://pastie.org/1744336
<sdx23> Nach dem dpkg-reconfigure auch in einem neuen Terminal nachgesehen?
<pr0b0t_> moin
<VivaConAgua> gerade gemacht, leider immer noch
<sdx23> k, dann würde ich mal sehen, wo das de:en herkommt. Grep hilft dabei.
<VivaConAgua> habe es einfach mal via export auf "de" gesetzt und nochmal neu konfiguriert, aendert leider auch nichts :(
<maxx0r> hi. ich hab ein problem: beim start meines rechners komm ich statt ins grub-menü in die grub shell. von da aus kann ich dann manuell booten mit den entsprechenden befehlen, aber ich hätte natürlich lieber das menü oder, dass direkt ubuntu gebootet wird. handelt sich um grub2. weiß jemand rat?
<dadrc> maxx0r, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Probleme_und_L%C3%B6sungen#Probleme-vor-Erscheinen-des-Auswahlmenues
<ShetlandPony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/3o2oeqv | GRUB 2/Probleme und Lösungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<dadrc> 4. Eintrag in der Tabelle
<maxx0r> dadrc: des hab ich schon erfolglos versucht. er konnte zwar angeblich die grub.cfg neu erstellen, aber nach einem neustart kommt wieder die shell
<dadrc> Neuinstallation von grub auch schon probiert?
<maxx0r> dadrc: gute frage, weiß ich gar nimmer. ich werd mir mal die grub super disc laden und es damit versuchen
<dadrc> maxx0r, solange du das System noch gestartet kriegst, sollte es einfacher sein, es direkt aus dem System zu versuchen
<maxx0r> wie geh ich da am besten vor, nachdem ich das system gestartet hab?
<dadrc> wäre dann der 5. eintrag in der tabelle ;)
<dadrc> bzw, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-im-laufenden-System
<maxx0r> oh, danke :)
<maxx0r> dadrc: ich glaub ich mach einfach was falsch. hab jetz /boot/grub komplett gelöscht, dann grub-install /dev/sda11 und grub-setup /dev/sda11, wobei /dev/sda11 /boot darstellt (separate bootpartition). war das richtig oder is das schon falsch?
<maxx0r> achja und update-grub auch
<dadrc> man installiert grub nicht in partitionen
<dadrc> jedenfalls eigentlich nicht
<dadrc> wie auch im wiki beschrieben, nur auf eine Platte, nicht auf eine bestimmte Partition
<dadrc> Dürfte dann in deinem Fall /dev/sda sein
<maxx0r> geht aber net, weil da der truecrypt bootloader is
<maxx0r> der muss in den mbr
<dadrc> Sowas solltest du früher sagen, das macht die Sache komplizierter
<maxx0r> sry hab ich net gewusst, weil ich vorher fedorefa drauf hatte und es da problemlos li
<maxx0r> lief* 
<dadrc> so gut kenn ich mit truecrypt nicht aus, also sollte es nicht andersrum laufen? also: grub lädt truecrypt?
<dadrc> Aber auch da hat die wiki was zu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Bootmanager-einrichten
<sash_> Afaik ja. Truecrypt sichern, in die Windows-Partition schreiben und von Grub aus chainloaden.
<maxx0r> klingt logisch, mal versuchen :)
<dadrc> das erste also sollte natürlich ein aber sein
<maxx0r> hmm jetz kommt bei auswahl des menüpunktes für den tc bootloader "loader damaged, use rescue disc ....."
<Sputnik> nabend
<Sputnik> wer kann mir ein coverprogramm, für cd's empfehlen? es sollte mehr als 9 titel ausdrucken. brasero druckt nur etwa 9 titel aus.
<Sputnik> hat keiner eine idee?
<Sputnik> ich brauche nur die titel,nicht das bild. binbluesfan und neheme aus dem internetradio auf.
<Sputnik> nehme
<streifi> lässt sich in gedit (v2.30.3) die breite der karteireiter beeinflussen? einstellungen, gconf und google schweigen sich aus.
<tuor> moin, ich habe wieder einmal eine 
<tuor> frage
<tuor> :
<tuor> also ich habe ein bluetooth headset mit dem kompi verbunden. skypen kann ich damit, aber mumble geht nicht über headset. 
<tuor> kriegs nicht dass mumble das headset nimmt...
<maxx0r> ok der aktuelle stand bei mir sieht so aus: mit grub2 kann ich das chainloaden von tc vergessen. grub1 (oder wie man ihn auch immer nennen mag) hängt sich bei "searching for grub installation directory ... found ....." auf. ich muss also den tc bootloader in den mbr packen. leider spielt da grub2 ja nicht mit, weil ich dann immer in die shell komm. ich hab gelesen, dass das daran liegt, dass...
<maxx0r> ...grub2 die grub.cfg nicht findet. aber woran kann das denn liegen?
<kizu> hallo
<maxx0r> schließlich kann ich mit 2 befehlen aus der grub shell ubuntu dann booten, also passt doch eigentlich alles :/
<kizu> ist die datei denn da wo sie hingehört?
<maxx0r> ja, in /boot/grub
<kizu> man was anderes: kann ich von ssh aus, auf dem server die grafische session starten?
<kizu> also mich anmelden
<maxx0r> was ich bisher net erwähnt hab: wenn ich grub-install /dev/sda11 (= /boot) mach, kommt jedes mal ne meldung mit irgendwelchen block-devices und ich soll doch --force angeben, damit ers macht
<kizu> und warum machst du kein force?
<kizu> und hast schonmal die Fehlermeldungen gegooglet oder gewikid :) 
<kizu> also im wiki nachgeschlagen ;)
<maxx0r> ich mach force, leider komm ich dann aber beim neustart in die grub shell und krieg kein menü
<maxx0r> ja, ich hab schon viel gegoogelt, is scho seit mehreren tagen so. seitdem ich ubuntu statt fedora drauf gehauen hab...
<mgolisch> was genau ist die fehlermeldung?
<maxx0r> dass grub blocklisten verwendet, wenn ich es auf eine partition und nicht in den mbr installier und dass das unverlässlich sei. mit --force kann mans trotzdem machen, was ich auch getan hab. dann sagt er ,dass die installation erfolgreich war. leider krieg ich mal wieder die grub shell (habs grad nochmal gemacht mit der alternate cd)
<maxx0r> er sagt auch, dass er die grub.cfg generiert hat. ich hatte ein grafisches konsolen-menü, wo die grub2 installationsroutine mir partitionen angeboten hat, wo grub hin installiert werden kann. /dev/sda11 war dabei und ich hab die auch ausgewählt
<maxx0r> wenn ich in der shell auf die config verweise (den befehl weiß ich nimmer, hab ich vor ein paar tagen versucht), startet ubuntu auch ganz normal
<mgolisch> du hast also ne extra partition fuer /boot?
<maxx0r> ja
<maxx0r> ich seh grade, dass bei "ls /boot/grub" die grub.cfg gar net mit drin is
<maxx0r> aber wenn ich ubuntu starte, is sie doch da
<mgolisch> sicher das du im ubuntu was auf /boot gemountest hast?
<mgolisch> evtl hat er den kram da einfach auf /
<maxx0r> die vermutung hab ich auch grade
<mgolisch> kannst ja von der livecd einfach mal alles was auf / in boot liegt auf deine /boot partition kopieren
<mgolisch> und dann den fstab eintrag hinzufuegen
<maxx0r> also es is so: in der root-partition /dev/sda10 gibts auch nen ordner boot, da fehlt die grub.cfg. in /dev/sda11 gibts die aber. also scheint der tc bootloader die sda10 zu laden. wie entferne ich denn die markierung, dass die partition bootfähig is? das sollte ja schon reichen
<maxx0r> reichts, wenn ich boot auf /dev/sda10 lösch?
<mgolisch> nein
<mgolisch> das ist grub egal
<mgolisch> du musst beim setup die zu verwendende partition angeben
<maxx0r> hab ich ja. aber die sache is ja die, dass zuerst der truecrypt bootloader geladen wird. wenn ich in dem auf escape drück, sucht er nach bootfähigen partitionen und bootet dann eine, wenn er eine gefunden hat. in meinem fall sda10, er soll aber sda11 nehmen. also is doch in sda10 grub drin
<maxx0r> aber auch in sda11
<mgolisch> ja das liegt dann aber ja an deinem anderen bootloader
<mgolisch> das er die falschen startsektor laedt
<mgolisch> da kann grub dann ja nix zu
<mgolisch> dann setzt halt das bootable flag bei sda11
<maxx0r> bootable flag is aber net des flag, des man beispielsweise bei gparted sieht oder?
<mgolisch> heisst da boot glaub ich
<mgolisch> wenn dein komischer bootloader den startsektor der partition mit dem bootable flag laedt solltest du das natuerlich auf der partition setzen wo du dein richtigen grub installiert hast
<maxx0r> jetz geht der truecrypt bootloader nimmer, er sagt "no bootable partition found", also geht net mal mehr windows
<maxx0r> die frage is ja wieso er /dev/sda10 lädt. ich denk ich hab da grub (fälschlicherweise) auch mal hin installiert, sonst würde truecrypt die partition ja net als bootfähig erkennen
<mgolisch> wo war denn das bootable flag vorher?
<maxx0r> auf /dev/sda1 -> windows
<mgolisch> ah dann braucht er es evtl da
<mgolisch> kenn diesen truecrypt kram nicht
<mgolisch> evtl solltest du mal die doku davon befragen
<maxx0r> ja er braucht es da, des is sicher. ja des is ne idee :)
<streifi> IchEsseDichAuf1: wenn der nick bereits vorhanden ist, wirst du vom server immer wieder umbenannt.
<IchEsseDichAuf1> kommt vor, wenn man sich von zwei maschinen einlogt
<ppq> IchEsseDichAuf1: nein, kommt nicht vor, da man in diesem fall einen anderen nick benutzt und den mit 'group' zum account hinzufügt. siehe /msg nickserv help group
<ppq> IchEsseDichAuf1: und dein auto-ghost-script machst du bitte auch aus, damit es uns nicht wieder den kanal vollspammt
<IchEsseDichAuf1> bah, seit ihr mir pingelig hier
<maxx0r> ich hab alles aus /boot gelöscht. wie krieg ich die image-dateien wieder her?
<ppq> maxx0r: installier mal die pakete grub2 und grub-pc neu
<ppq> maxx0r: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-pc'
<maxx0r> hab ich gemacht, is aber nix da
<ppq> die kernel images sind natürlich im linux-image-bla paket
<maxx0r> des hab ich auch scho neu installiert
<ppq> und update-grub sagt was?
<maxx0r> generating grub.cfg ... done ..
<ppq> meldet er gefundene kernel?
<maxx0r> ne
<ppq> hmpf
<maxx0r> so etzu gings doch, aber grub findet se immernoch net
<ppq> maxx0r: ich verzieh mich mal, viel erfolg noch
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-02
<dreamon_> Um Ubuntu64 zu installieren auf meinen Intel Dual Core.. welche Version nehm ich da? amd64 oder ia64 -> steh ia64 für intel? 
<luchs> amd64,  ia64 ist für den Itanium
<dreamon_> luchs, Frage warum nennt man das amd64? wenn es auch für intel64 ist?
<luchs> Weil AMD lange vor Intel 64bit-fähige CPUs gebaut hat. Intern nennt es sich auch x86_64.
<dreamon_> luchs, Ok. Vielen Dank. 
<luchs> np
<Sputnik> hallo
<Sputnik> suche noch einen cover editor, der mehr als 9 titel ausdruckt. hat jemand eine idee?
<bullgard4> ' ~$ ps aux | grep 1653; detlef    1653  0.0  0.7  39908 15396 ?        S    Apr01   0:43 /usr/lib/erlang/erts-5.7.4/bin/beam -Bd -K true -- -root /usr/lib/erlang -progname erl -- -home /home/detlef -- -noshell -noinput -smp auto -sasl errlog_type error -pa /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/couch-0.10.0/ebin /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/mochiweb-r97/ebin ...' --  Welche Funktion hat der Prozess »beam«?
<anarchysm_> Moin. Ist das bei Google jetzt ein fader Aprilscherz, oder ein Fehler von FF? oO
<Wedelwolf> anarchysm_ welcher?
<anarchysm_> Die Sprache ist auf google.de komplett verstellt
<anarchysm_> Auf Sanskrit oder sowas
<Fussel> bei mir ganz normal
<Wedelwolf> normal hier 
<anarchysm_> Hm
<Fussel> cookies löschen
<anarchysm_> Öh. Nö.
<anarchysm_> Kann es vielleicht am Update auf FF4 liegen?
<anarchysm_> Es lässt sich auf Spanisch umstellen, danach aber dennoch nicht auf Deutsch. Google Accout-Settings.. also wohl doch eher ein Fehler oder dämlicher Scherz von denen..
<anarchysm_> Ha
<anarchysm_> Jetzt
<anarchysm_> Gut. Bye bye und danke und so.. schönen Tag noch :)
<Fussel> ich kann da keine änderung feststellen
<Fussel> bye
<anarchysm_> Na ja.. ich habe es nicht von mir aus umgestellt.. war auch gar nicht eingeloggt.. von einer Suche zur nächsten war die Sprache plötzlich umgestellt
<Guest32203> hi
<Fussel> wirds wohl n cooky zerhauen haben
<Fussel> aber ist eher n thema für nebenan
<anarchysm_> Ja, dachte ich mir auch gerade. Sry
<Guest32203> HI
<Guest32203> Kennt jemand ein gutes Capi 2.0 fähiges Softphone für Ubuntu?
<Guest32203> Ich benutze jetzt ffgtk zur verwaltung meiner Fritz!Box
<Guest32203> Jetzt möchte gern auch noch mit meinem Computer und Headset auf dem Kopf telefonieren
<kay_> moin leude, habe da ein problem mit meinem flash player. in manchen playern(wie zb. auf Bild.de) flackert das bild. woran könnte das liegen und wie könnte man das beheben?
<kay_> jemand eine idee?
<anarchysm_> Hallochen.. wie kann man nochmal die Zielordner für Bilder, Dokumente, etc pp ändern?
<ppq> ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<anarchysm_> Ah.. merci :)
<ppq> alternativ: xdg-user-dir-update --set BILDER $HOME/Bilder
<ppq> err, PICTURES muss das heißen bei set :)
<anarchysm_> Hab's schon so gefunden ;)
<maxx0r> hey. bei der installation von grub (grub-install /dev/sda) hängt er sich bei "Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub" auf und macht nix mehr (grub1, nicht grub2). woran kann das liegen?
<ppq> maxx0r: vielleicht solltest du noch deinen kleinen /boot unfall erwähnen
<maxx0r> ppq: ich hab den grub ordner in /boot sowohl auf der root- als auch auf der bootpartition gelöscht und mit apt-get grub2 und grub-pc gelöscht und grub installiert. sollte doch reichen oder?
<tm> das wird wohl der fehler sein...
<dreamon_> Hat schon jemand von euch mal einen Suftstick von N24/Pro7 oder dergleichen unter Ubuntu getestet.. Auch wegen der Abrechnerei.. funktioniert das?
<maxx0r> tm: wieso sollte das der fehler sein? wenn alles gelöscht is, sollte doch eine neuinstallation kein problem sein
<Fussel> ich hab den alten N24 stick dreamon_ nur die sim war mir zu teuer, die wurde gleich ausgewechselt
<tm> maxx0r: ich denke nicht das grub die kernels die im verzeichnis /boot lagen wieder neu installiert ;)
<dreamon_> Fussel, Wie ist das mit dem Abrechnen von einer Stunde.. usw.. läuft da ein zähler mit, oder muß ich selbst stoppuhr spielen?
<maxx0r> tm die hab ich bereits neu installiert, sind alle wieder da
<tm> ,grub? maxx0r dann schau da mal rein
<ShetlandPony> maxx0r dann schau da mal rein, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fussel> dreamon_, ich glaub der networkmanager hat da nix, entweder auf dem online-konto gucken, oder selber abstoppen
<dreamon_> Fussel, Danke für die Info
<Fussel> dreamon_, aber bei 25€ im monat prepaid-tarif, würd ich mir so stunden-sachen nicht antun
<maxx0r> oh, jetz scheint er was gemacht zu haben. dann werd ich jetz mal schauen obs geklappt hat (hat ewig gedauert)
<maxx0r> danke schonmal
<dreamon_> Fussel, Ich brauch das höchst höchst selten.. und wenn dann mehr im Ausland.. da reicht mir kurz ein Chat oder Email abrufen. Da bin ich mir keinen Vertrag ans Bein.
<Fussel> dreamon_, aber trotzdem gucken, ob und wie die sim im ausland geht, meist ist es billiger sich da ne sim zu kaufen
<Fussel> weia, das gibt noch haue, wenn wir das nicht in den ot verlegen dreamon_ 
<dreamon_> Fussel, Ja, da hast du recht. 1.50Euro für für 100kb ist eine Fette sache.. ;) .. Aber ich danke dir für die Info
<tron_> moin. sagt mal, kann es sein das 11.04 keinen bootloader installiert?
<tron_> hallo?
<Frickelpit-Work> ,natty? tron_ 
<ShetlandPony> tron_: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<tron_> meine güte
<gzor> hi, ich will per script gdm mit kdm ersetzen. während der installation wird man jedoch gefragt, welcher fenstermanager aktiv sein soll... kann ich diese frage iergendwie umgehen, oder automatisiert beantworten? (-y beantwortet ja nur mit ja)
<gzor> (ich verwende apt-get)
<sash_> gzor: Man koennte alternativ auch einfach kubuntu installieren :)
<gzor> sash_:  ja, aber ich will bei gnome bleiben
<DreamThief> moin
<sonotos> moin
<sonotos> bei mir kommt seit heute morgen dauern bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (de_DE) in der bash
<sonotos> hab versucht locales nochmal zu installieren
<sonotos> fck sorry muss afk
<ppq> sonotos: 'locale | pastebinit' bitte
<sonotos> re
<sonotos> http://pastebin.com/wLhghEZG
<sonotos> hm das ist aber nicht die komplette ausgabe gewesen der dumpt noch was nach stderr
<sonotos> http://pastebin.com/vF4GVEXb
<sonotos> ok er findet das verzeichniss nicht, aber müsste das nicht mit locales mitgeliefert werden?
<Oins> Hi. Ich bin gerade etwas am verzweifeln an meinem Shell Script. Mit "grep -l -i <suche> <datei>" lass ich mir alle dateien ausgeben, die den suchstring enthalten. Soweit klappt das auch. aber wie kann ich die ausgegebenen Dateien dann gleich kopieren. ein "grep ... | cp $1 <ziel>" hat nicht geklappt. Hat da jemand nen Tip für mich?
<anarchysm_> Hallo nochmal. Hab jetzt irgendwie in die dirs das neue Ziel für 'Bilder' eingetragen.. aber es wird nicht übernommen
<Fuchs> Oins: for i in `Befehl`; do cp $i ziel; done 
<Fuchs> wobei ziel variabel oder ein Verzeichnis sein sollte, sonst hast Du keinen Spass.  xargs ginge auch noch. 
<Fuchs> Oins: ich wuerde aber entweder vorher mit echo schauen, ob das tut was es soll, ein Backup anlegen und bei cp ggf. -i verwenden
<sonotos>  /usr/share/i18n/locales/de_DE@euro existiert aber
<sonotos> hmm
<sonotos>  /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo scheint zu fehlen
<Oins> Fuchs: das war's. Vielen Dank !
<Fuchs> sonotos: apt-cache policy language-pack-de-base
<Fuchs> Oins: keine Ursache 
<sonotos> http://pastebin.com/ab3jcFSa
<sonotos> Fuchs: was genau sagt mir das, auser dass meine version der aktuellsten entspricht?
<Fuchs> ich wollte nur wissen, ob es installiert ist
<sonotos> ah ok, ja ist da
<sonotos> mal droppen und neu installieren?
<ppq> sonotos: de_DE.UTF-8 ist standard, versuch mal direkt das einzustellen via /etc/default/locale und /etc/environment
<ppq> hatte neulich auch sowas, das half dann
<sonotos> sekunde hab gerade alle packete weggehauen und lass es jetzt über das language tool in gnome neu installieren
<sonotos> wenn das nicht klappt versuch ichs mal manuell
<sonotos> hm ok zumindest die dummdämliche felhlermeldung in der bash is nun weg
<sonotos> ppq: LANGUAGE=de_DE:en sieht doch recht falsch aus oder?
<sonotos> hm mal neu starten
<anarchysm_>  Hab jetzt irgendwie in die dirs das neue Ziel für 'Bilder' eingetragen.. aber es wird nicht übernommen. In Nautilus erscheint entsprechende Partition auch als 'Daten', ist aber als 'Daten_' gemountet, wie ich das sehe..
<bekks> Was sagt denn "mount"?
<anarchysm_> Wobei ich die nie 'Daten_' genannt habe.. Formatierung erfolgte allerdings unter Windows, falls das relevant ist
<sonotos> scheint so als ob irgendetwas die /etc/environment zerschossen hatte
<sonotos> nun geht wieder alles thx ppq
<anarchysm_> Also.. das war vorher eine ext4-Partition. Die habe ich unter Ubuntu gelöscht, unter Windows in NTFS formatiert..
<anarchysm_> Danach ging nix mehr.. ich kann die zwar nutzen, sie wird auch beim Start gemountet.. aber das wars.
<bekks> "ging nix" heisst was?
<anarchysm_> Na.. das Ändern des Zielordners
<bekks> 0402 132034 < bekks> Was sagt denn "mount"?
<anarchysm_> Aus der dirs löscht er geänderte Einträge auch wieder, und ersetzt sie schlicht durch $home
<anarchysm_> mount sagt, dass sie als 'Daten_' gemountet ist..
<anarchysm_> Oder spezieller?
<bekks> Ich möchte die Ausgabe sehen.
<anarchysm_> Mom
<anarchysm_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400050/
<anarchysm_> Äh.. ja.
<anarchysm_> Hm.. will immer noch nicht -.-
<anarchysm_> Oh.. doch. Gut, danke :)
<steffen> teste gerad mal kubuntu 10.04. wo find ich den etwas wie word?
<grossing> z.B. bei OpenOffice
<dadrc> kword
<steffen> ok, danke
<schweegi> habe von einer STandard-Ubuntu-Installation den  GNOME-Desktop entfernt und den Kubuntu-Desktop installiert. Wie bekomme ich KDE jetzt auf Deutsch? in den Einstellungen unter "Locale" wird mir Deutsch nicht angezeigt und Installieren kann ich auch keine andere SPrache
<PrickelPit> schweegi, kde-l10n-de heisst das paket
<dadrc> kde-l10n-de, würd ich spontan behaupten
<schweegi> PrickelPit, dadrc E: Paket kde-l10-de kann nicht gefunden werden, habe stattdessen language-pack-kde-base installiert, ist es das gleiche?
<dadrc> Klingt gut, gibt es bei mir allerdings nicht 
<schweegi> hat geklappt, danke! :) letzte frage: die GTK-Anwendungen sehen trotz installiertem oxygen-GTK-Theme fürchterlich aus. Wie kann man die besser integrieren oder muss man noch irgendwo was extra umstellen?
<schweegi> selbst wenn ich den style umstelle, sehen die GTK-Anwendungen immer gleich aus
<dadrc> gtk2-engines-qtcurve mit passendem KDE-Theme könnte helfen, ansonsten mal Google fragen, da bist du bestimmt nicht der einzige
<schweegi> naja, danke erstmal :) 
<djcyrus> hi alle frage hat kde 4.3 - 4.6 eigentlich noch den theme manager an bord finde den nirgens
<exs> hi
<exs> kann mir jemand n gutes OCR empfehlen?
<exs> texterkennung
<exs> ich scanne zum beispiel ein dokument mit text ein und habe es anschließend als png vorliegen. wie mache ich daraus eine pdf mit text, welches ich herauskopieren kann? hintergrund: übugungsfragen digitalisieren und direkt digitale lösungen schreiben
<russell1> exs: Cuneiform
<Styx> exs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung_%28OCR%29
<Styx> such dir was aus ;)
<exs> russell1, kannst mal ein kurzes beispiel posten wie ich aus einem png ein solches pdf generieren lasse?
<russell1> exs: das kannst du selber im wiki lesen, siehe link
<ppq> und manpages, und auch mal das programm mit --help starten
<exs> naja das ergebnis kann sich nicht sehen lassen: http://www.file-upload.net/download-3330793/bla.pdf.html
<russell1> exs: mehrspaltige texte sind komplizierter
<steffen> hey kann mir jemand eine linux alternative für icq nennen?
<Wedelwolf> Pidgin
<kujules> und kann man mit pidgin auch video-chat führen? oder nur text-chat?
<steffen> okee adnke
<Wedelwolf> huh... Weiss ich jetzt garnicht. Aber ich glaubs nicht.
<kujules> danke
<ppq> es gibt ein pidgin plugin namens Sprach-/Video-Einstellungen, also denke ich schon dass sowas möglich ist
<ppq> "Die Mikrofon- und Webcam-Einstellungen für Audio- und Video-Anrufe bearbeiten."
<ppq> joa, es gibt auch nen menüpunkt im kontextmenü für kontakte in der kontaktliste
<ppq> geht mit jabber vermutlich nur von pidgin zu pidgin
<kujules> ja aber das ist eher kleines problem. ich habe eine frage, ich habe eine kubuntu cd. und egal wie ich installiere, fehlt immer grub loader nach der Installation
<kujules> was ist eigentlich los? ich hatte vorher windows. (nach einfacher installation oder nach advanced installation) jedesmal komm ich nicht zu diesem boat-menü rein
<ppq> kujules: installierst du auf ne festplatte? hast du mehrere platten im rechner?
<kujules> ich habe nur eine Festplatte
<kujules> und beide systeme auf diese festplatte installiert.
<ppq> und es kommt immer nur der windowsbootloader?
<kujules> win7 schoni mmer, dann mit kubuntu 10.10, am ende kommt GAR Kein boatloader raus
<kujules> gott sei dank, ich habe noch 10.08, mit dieser cd komme ich auf diese auswahl-seite mit den betriebssystemen
<ppq> du meinst 8.10?
<kujules> ja 
<ppq> und wie kommst du mit einer live-cd in's grub2 menü? kopfkratz
<kujules> die cd vor 2 jahren habe ich noch
<kujules> ich installiere 8.10 und upgrade auf 10.10, weil anders geht ja nicht
<kujules> kann ich zunächst 10.10 installieren und win7? ist das auch einfach, habe ich auch zugriff auf win7? 
<ppq> du kannst, allerdings überfährt windows den bootloader und man muss ihn reparieren
<ppq> daskönntest du übrigens auch mal manuell machen
<ppq> ,grub_2? kujules
<ShetlandPony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss nichts ueber grub_2, ich assoziiere aber grub2 damit
<ppq> ok
<ppq> ,grub2? kujules
<ShetlandPony> kujules: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<ppq> dort unter reparatur ist das beschrieben
<ppq> zunächst musst du mit ner live-cd in dein installiertes system chrooten. von dort aus kannst du den bootloader nochmal installieren
<kujules> aha mit live cd, kann man ins system und http:// da anweisung ausführen?
<ppq> du meinst, aus dem live-system heraus ins internet gehen? klar
<kujules> ja ich dachte mit dieser cd kann man nur installieren...
<BuZZ-T> dann wäre es eine Installations CD, keine Live CD
<kujules> ja mein, live cd klingt vielleicht cooler 
<BuZZ-T> hehe. Ne, ist wie ein richtiges, installiertes System. Nur halt langsamer, weil von CD
<kujules> okie, weil ich habe sehr oft 10.10  cd installiert, und am ende kommt immer grub fehler,  das hat mich sehr stutzig gemacht
<steffen> hey wie installiere ich itunes auf kubuntu?
<Fussel> da gibts nur nen alten itunes auf wine steffen 
<Fussel> und compiz würd ich da ausmachen
<Fussel> für nen ipod?
<steffen> ipad
<kujules> muss ich irgendwas vorher aktivieren bei der nutzung von strg+druck+r? 
<freeman_> hi leute könnt ihr mir bitte einen Tipp geben wie ich den Scroll Speed unter Ubuntu erhöhen kann? Vielen Dank!
<Fussel> steffen, versuch mal gtkpod
<Raubsau> Hallo!
<steffen> danke fussel!
<Raubsau> Ich habe 2 Dateien, beide mit md5deep erstellt. Muster: "$MD5 $relativer_pfad_zur_datei". Wie kann ich alle Zeichen hinter $MD5 entfernen?
<Raubsau> Ich möchte die Dateien miteinander vergleichen, jedoch bekomme ich jede Menge Unterschiede ausgespuckt - was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann.
<Varakh>  ich hab für nen ordner chmod g+rwx gemacht, aber die gruppe kann immer noch net schreiben
<freeman_> hat den keiner einen tipp für mic
<freeman_> mich?
<freeman_> wie kann ich den scrollspeed anpassen?
<sunchez> wie kann ich die fenstersymbole auf die rechte seite bekommen
<russell1> Varakh: was sagt denn ls -l ?
<Fuchs> sunchez: mit gconf-editor, in den metacity einstellungen
<Varakh> russell1: drwxrwxr-x 9 alexander share  4096  2. Nov 22:38 Musik
<russell1> Varakh: und du versuchst mit der gruppe share zu schreiben?
<Varakh> mit jmd in der gruppe, ja
<russell1> wie willst du schreiben? und erhältst du eine fehlermeldung?
<Varakh> copy&paste
<Bru_> Guten Abend, ich habe es geschafft mir irgendwie einen eth1:0 Netzadapter zusätzlich zu konfigurieren und bekomme den nicht mehr weg. Kann da jemand helfen und mir Stellen nennen? 
<Longbottom> Raubsau: cat -f1 <datei> müsste gehen
<Fuchs>   /etc/udev/rules.d/irgendwasconsistentnetwork.rules Bru_ 
<Longbottom> s/cat/cut
<Bru_> Fuchs: Danke. In der 70-persistent-net.rules habe ich nur eine Zeile für den eth1
<Fuchs> Bru_: dann pass die halt an
<Bru_> Fuchs: Also insgesamt drei: eth0, eth1 und wlan0
<Raubsau> cat -f1: -f ist ein ungültiger Parameter
<Bru_> Fuchs: Ich will eth1 ja als eth1 nutzen. Ich habe bei ifconfig aber eth1 (richtig) und eth1:0 zusätzlich
<Fuchs> ach, einvirtuelles geraet
<Bru_> genau Fuchs
<Fuchs>  /etc/network/interfaces vielleicht
<Bru_> Fuchs: leider zu einfach, da hasts nur den eintrag für auto eth1, iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Longbottom> Raubsau: meinte auch cut, sorry.
<Bru_> Fuchs: Mein konkretes Problem ist, das dieser virtuelle eth1:0 eine IP belegt, die im Netzwerk schon vorhanden ist
<Fuchs> Bru_: und die ueberlebt einen reboot?
<Bru_> Fuchs: ja
<Bru_> ich habs mit einem grep -r 'eth1:0' /etc/ versucht - kein treffer
<Fuchs> hm, irgendwelche virtuellen machinen, die so etwas verursachen koennten?
<Bru_> Fuchs: guter Tipp, vielleicht VMWare workstation, ich sehe nämlich auch einen virbr0 Adapter
<Bru_> Fuchs: Die liegen allerdings in anderen IP Bereichen. Vielleicht qemu oder xen Reste
<Fuchs> gut moeglich, ja.
<Raubsau> Longbottom: Was tut dieser Befehl? cut -f1 datei1 datei2 zeigt einfach nur irgendwas an...
<Longbottom> Raubsau: Siehe 'man cut'. Damit kannst du das erste Feld einer Datei herausschneiden.
<Raubsau> Longbottom: Habe die man-page nicht verstanden. Aber so wie es aussieht, habe ich jetzt ganz andere Probleme. Von 250 000 Dateien scheinen 32 000 verschieden zu sein. Die Festplatte dürfte hin sein. Danke trotzdem.
<bekks> Raubsau: Was haben diese Zahlen mit einer defekten Platte zu tun?
<nemesis> puh
<DreamThief> hi Fuchs :)
<nemesis> jacksum wars glaub ich auf sourceforge, ist nen java program (cmdline) für prüfsummenvergleiche auch von verzeichnissen
<Raubsau> bekks: Ich habe ein Backup von einer NTFS-Platte auf eine andere NTFS-Platte gemacht, einfach per Nautilus kopiert. Dann per md5deep alle Dateien vergleichen lassen und siehe da - es sind einige Dateien verschieden.
<Raubsau> Also ich habe vom Oirginal md5-Summen erstellt und von den Kopien
<Raubsau> *Original
<nemesis> öhm, hattest du dateiverschlüsselung oder sonstwas an?
<Raubsau> Nein.
<nemesis> dann guck dir mal die unterschiede bei ner handvoll dateien an
<Raubsau> Ich werde für das Original einfach noch mal Prüfsummen erstellen.
<nemesis> hast ja bei 32k genug zur auswahl
<Raubsau> Und dann beide Dateien vergleichen.
<Keba> ich hab (in evolution) eine mit pgp signierte mail bekkommen und möchte den pub key importieren -- wie geht das? den key in ne datei zu schreiben (und zeilenumbrüche zu entfernen) und dann "gpg --import foo.asc" geht nicht
<Keba> wobei "geht nicht" == "gpg: Keine gültigen OpenPGP-Daten gefunden."
<Raubsau> Zeigt evolution da nicht irgendwas an? enigmail unter Thunderbird schlägt dann den Import vor, in irgendeinem eingeblendeten Button
<Keba> Raubsau: ne, leider nicht
<bekks> Keba: Dann speicherst Du nicht die gesamten Daten in der Datei.
<Keba> bekks: was muss da denn rein?
<Keba> bekks: zeilenumbrüche mei dem key löschen? das begin/end pgp message brauch ich sicher nicht…
<bekks> Doch,, das brauchst Du, und Zeilenumbrüche nicht löschen.
<Keba> aber irgendwo muss ich doch den namen+mail adresse hinschreiben?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Name und Emailadresse, für die der Key ausgestellt wurde, stehen doch schon im Key drin.
<Keba> aah ok
<Keba> naja, bei nem reinen c&p gehts aber auch nich
<bekks> Dann google mal nach "gpg howto" :)
<Raubsau> Wie kann ich denn in gedit ein Leerzeichen durch ein Komma ersetzen?
<Robert_Zenz> Raubsau, was?
<bekks> Mit "Suchen & Ersetzen"?
<DreamThief> mit inteligent anstellen ^^
<Raubsau> Funktioniert damit nicht, aber mit OpenOffice.
<bekks> ROFL
<Raubsau> Kenne mich mit regexp nicht aus
<bekks> Und wie das mit gedit funktioniert.
<Raubsau> gedit akzeptiert das Leerzeichen nicht als Parameter
<Raubsau> Mmmh also bei mir eben ging es nicht
<Raubsau> cut -f1 -s -d=# "externe_festplatte.txt" > externe_feld1 cut: Trenner muss ein einzelnes Zeichen sein 
<Raubsau> Was bedeutet das nun wieder?
<apollo13> man cut
<apollo13> du solltest den befehl schon richtig schreiben
<Raubsau> ja, habe ich gerade bemerkt, mit --delimiter=# geht es. warum wird -d dann angeboten?
<apollo13> weil die syntax -d# ist
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, dass man das # möglicherweise escapen müsste
<Raubsau> ok
<elementz> tach allerseits.
<elementz> vllt könnte mir jemand kurz helfen? ich würde gerne ein programm (gnome-do) automatisch beim start einer gnome-session starten. leider funktioniert dieses nicht über das hinzufügen des programms zu den startprogrammen. gibt es eine andere möglichkeit, programme (und skripte) nach dem starten der desktop session automatisch auszuführen?
<Fuchs> mehrere
<Fuchs> ,autostart? elementz 
<ShetlandPony> elementz, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<elementz> Fuchs: danke
<elementz> Fuchs: wie siehts aus mit skripten, die root rechte erforderlich machen? das wird ja wahrscheinlich nicht über autostart gehen? ich würde gerne folgendes bash script mit root rechten ausführen http://pastebin.com/tg0agBC1
<elementz> mache ich das am besten über init? und wenn ja, welchen init-level müsste ich da nehmen?
<Fuchs> das geht, pack es in rc.local, steht auch im ARtikel 
<Fuchs> das da drin geht mit rootrechten. Im Autostart einer Desktopumgebung hat etwas, das rootrechte braucht, nichts verloren
<elementz> danke dir
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> die Befehle kannst Du uebrigens direkt in die rc.local packen, 
<Fuchs> das braucht kein eigenes Skript
<elementz> und ich setze dann einfach nen sudo davor? oder werden die sachen in rc.local sowieso mit root rechten ausgeführt?
<Fuchs> werden sie
<Fuchs> steht auch im Artikel, glaube ich 
<elementz> ok
<elementz> thx
<Fuchs> sudo in einem Skript ist nie eine gute Idee, weil das, wenn in der sudoers nicht anders geschrieben, ein Passwort verlangt
<Fuchs> das Du nicht geben koenntest
<elementz> ja hatte mir schon sowas gedacht
<elementz> noch was ganz anderes. ist folgendes paket das neue gnome3? gnome3-session - The GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session
<Fuchs> ist nur die Sitzung und die binary, um sie zu starten. 
<Fuchs> Zieht aber die Pakete, die Gnome3 (Gnome shell und den restlichen Kram) beinhalten nach sich. 
<elementz> ok. dann werd ich das jetzt mal austesten
<Sputnik> Hallo, hatte gerade beim starten, einen Bildschirm, mit besonderen Informationen. Also nur weiße Schrift. Und dann tat sich garnichtsmehr.Bei einem Neustart funktionierte alles wieder.
<Sputnik> Was konnte das gewesen sein? Lag es an der aktualisierungesverwaltung die gestern gelaufen ist?
<Fuchs> Ohne Glaskugel schwer zu sagen, wenn Caps-Lock auf der Tastatur geblinkt hat, dann war es wohl ein Kernelpanic
<Fuchs> wenn nicht, dann war es irgendwas. 
<Fuchs> Du koenntest schauen, ob in /var/log/messages* noch was davon rumliegt
<Sputnik> ja danke sehr, kernelpanic cam  vor
<Fuchs> dann war es wohl einer
<Fuchs> wird wohl ein Treiber Freude bereitet haben. Die ueblichen Verdaechtigen sind da proprietaere Treiber von WLAN oder Graphikkarten
<Sputnik> hab kein wlan, aber mir fällt ein ich hab den externen dvd brenner einfach so abgezogen ohne ihn per klick zu entfernen
<Fuchs> das kann dann von sowas kommen, wenn der Treiber mit so etwas nicht rechnet
<Sputnik> ja verstehe, vielen dank, ist also kein häcker drangewesen!
<Sputnik> muss ich da noch  in/var/log/messages*, was löschen???
<Fuchs> wie kommst Du auf die Idee? 
<Sputnik> weil du mir geraten hast in dieser datei mal nachzusehen?
<Fuchs> ja, aber warum willst Du da etwas loeschen? 
<Fuchs> also nein, Du musst nichts loeschen. 
<Sputnik> Ok sehr vielen Dank. Bin noch nicht so tief in die Ubuntu-Materie, eingestigen. Aber ansonsten sehr zufrieden, viel besser als Win.
<Sputnik> So, gehe noch ein Eis essen. Ciao
<steffen> hey gibt es einen linux store?
<Longbottom> steffen: Was verstehst du unter einem linux store?
<grossing> so einen? http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+store
<mekeor> hi. ich habe heute nachdem ich der anleitung auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autologin gefolgt bin mein GDM deinstalliert. nach einem neustart hat ubuntu nur bis zu einem "niedrige grafikeinstellungen"-o.Ä.-fehler gebootet. ich habe mich über den grub-recovery-modus retten können -> GDM wieder installiert. eigentlich hatte ich "startx" oder ähnliches gar nicht in meine .bash_profile gesxchrieben, dennoch wurde X gesta
<mekeor> rtet…… deshalb vermute ich mittlerweile, dass der oben genannte artikel möglicherweise veraltet ist. kann das sein? – ich habe ubuntu 10.10.
<steffen> danke
<gzor> hi leute, ich hab ein problem mit meiner grafikkarte: wenn ich den PC starte, bleibt der bei dem Ubuntu mit ein paar punkten drunter stehen. Wenn ich jetzt per ssh connecten und mit den xorg.0.log anschaue, steht dort das die grafikkarte nicht initalisiert werden konnte und man im system kernel log nach besseren error messages ausschau halten soll...
<Fuchs> gzor: nvidia? 
<gzor> nur ist jetzt die frage: wo kann ich diesen finden
<gzor> ja
<Fuchs> sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh 
<gzor> thx
<Fuchs> dann gunzip nvidia-bug-report.log.gz
<Fuchs> dann das Ding selber lesen oder mit pastebinit in einen pastebin werfen
<Fuchs> beinhaltet alle wichtigen Logs, wie auch das von Dir angesprochene dmesg  (gleich mit grep nach NVRM) 
<Fuchs> Erste Schuesse ins Blaue:  1) Treiber unterstuetzt Deine Karte nicht   2) nouveau ist noch geladen 
<steffen> hey leute hab mal ne frage habe linux gerade neu und bei internet-videos (z.B. bei youtube bekomme ich keinen ton :( hilfe benötigt....
<mekeor> nur bei internet videos oder allgemein?
<mekeor> steffen, ↑
<steffen> nur bei internet videos
<mekeor> ok
 * Fuchs vermutet pulse
<Fuchs> steffen: schau doch mal, welches der flashplugins genutzt wird, dann sag mir bitte noch, welche Ubuntuversion Du genau hast
<Fuchs> ,flash? steffen 
<ShetlandPony> steffen: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<Fuchs> ,pulsedaudio? steffen 
<ShetlandPony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber pulsedaudio
<Fuchs> doch, weisst Du  *grml*
<Fuchs> ,pulse? steffen 
<ShetlandPony> steffen, pulse [aka pulseaudio] ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme.
<steffen> adnke
<steffen> #danke
<gzor> kennt jemand einen befehl, mithilfe dessen ich die datei in meine zwischenablage kopieren kann? (bin mit ssh auf dem pc verbunden... logischerweise muss es in die zwischenablage des ssh clients und nicht die des PCs)
<gzor> bei less und nano funktioniert strg+a nicht und bei cat passt nicht alles in die console rein
<Fuchs> gzor: nein, aber Du kannst scp anwerfen oder das von mir genannte pastebinit 
<gzor> Fuchs: k, thx :)
<mekeor> kann man mehrere zwischenablagespeicher nutzen???
<mekeor> also mehrere dinge parallel/gleichzeitig kopiert haben..?
<mekeor> UND, kann man mehrere cursor's gleichzeitig benutzen, bspw. wenn man mehrere mäuse angeschlossen hat???? – das wär mal ULTIMATIV!
<Fuchs> Multipointer X gibt es. Und das ist eher was fuer den Offtopickanal, wenn keine Supportfrage dazu existiert, konkrete. 
<mekeor> gibts das direkt in den paketquellen, oder PPA? oder nur den quellcode?
<gzor> zu meinen GPU problem: http://pastebin.com/ZV96RixZ ist der nvidia-bug-report.log und hier http://pastebin.com/TR3Jk2Hn  ( zeile 35ff+56ff) ist der dmesg log... da stehen zwar fehlermeldungen drin, allerdings kann ich damit leider wenig anfangen :(
<gzor> kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<Fuchs> Deine xorg.conf ist ein Chaos
<Fuchs> mach ein Backup und erstell mit sudo nvidia-xconfig eine neue
<Fuchs> wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht:  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/256.53/README/knownissues.html  versuchen, 
<Fuchs> und wenn es auch dann immer noch nicht geht: Bug report direkt an nvidia. 
<gzor> k
<mekeor> Fuchs, gzor: den obigen links sollte man aber IMO nur bei einem x86(= nicht x64) PC ausprobieren
<Fuchs> nein
<mekeor> ?
<Fuchs> das spielt keine Rolle. 
<murks> hi. ich suche eine möglichkeit automatisiert einen sound abzuspielen, wenn ein bestimmter rechner im lan offline geht, am besten ohne langes programmieren, kann mir jemand helfen?
<murks> ich dachte zuerst an c/posix mit execve und so weiter, aber das ist (für mich) schon ziemlich aufwendig
<ppq> quick & dirty? mit ping :D
<Fuchs> sauber: mit einem heartbeat-Programm, haargenau dafuer sind die da. 
<Fuchs> (okay, nicht fuer einen Sound, aber da man beliebige Befehle ausfuehren kann, geht auch das) 
<Guschtel> ping foo || aplay
<ppq> lol
<murks> sowas suche ich :D
<murks> Guschtel: dann muss aber ping auch beendet werden wenn der host down geht?
<murks> wie krieg ich das hin?
<murks> am besten wäre, wenn ich noch ein timeout einstellen könnte
<Guschtel> wenn ping das nicht kann: while schleife drum, ping -c 1, das aplay mit break kombinieren
<Guschtel> murks: aber ich meine ping beendet sich da
<Guschtel> deswegen ja das ||
<murks> ok, dann teste ich das noch mal richtig
<murks> ping läuft leider trotzdem weiter... trotzdem danke; ich versuch mal mit python eine abfrage zu machen
<Guschtel> <Guschtel> wenn ping das nicht kann: while schleife drum, ping -c 1, das aplay mit break kombinieren
<Guschtel> while true; do ping -c 1 host || (aplay file.wav; break); done o.ä. ggf syntax korrigieren
<monkeyD> hallo, hab einen alten pc, etwa 1 gig mghz, alte nvidia karte etc..., ich wollte den nur als biro computer für meine eltern einrichten
<monkeyD> ich hatte windows 7 drauf gehabt
<monkeyD> der lief sehr leise und stabild, und das arbeiten und das öffnen von daten war sehr schnell
<monkeyD> jetzt habe ich ubuntu 10.10 drauf gepackt
<monkeyD> seit dem ist die festplatte sehr laut
<monkeyD> das knattert und arbeitet vor sich und langsamer im gegensatz zu windows 7
<monkeyD> nun habe ich ein mal im monat sowas auch in windows
<monkeyD> dann defragmentiere ich die platte und alles ist gut
<monkeyD> aber in linux sollte man die platte nicht defragmentieren
<monkeyD> frage: ist jetzt linux doch nicht so schnell oder habe ich was falsches gemacht?
<exs> hi
<exs> ich habe eine frage
<exs> ich habe über gnome-network-properties einen proxy eingestellt systemweit. jetzt kriege ich ihn nicht mehr ausgestellt. wie lösche ich die einstellungen manuell?
<Fussel> festplatte geht so langsam über den jordan? monkeyD 
<monkeyD> nein, mit windows habe ich kein problem
<Robert_Zenz> monkeyD, hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt. Insbesondere 'knattern' oder 'klicken' ist ein gutes Zeichen dafür.
<Robert_Zenz> monkeyD, ist das System komplett neu mit Linux installiert oder Dual-Boot?
<monkeyD> nur linux
<monkeyD> ich habe hier 2 kisten die mit windows ohne knattern laufen und das sehr schnell, aber linux macht da probleme
<Fussel> wenn windows den beschädigten bereich gerade nicht nutzt, hat es nix zu sagen
<Fussel> mach mal n s.m.a.r.t.-test monkeyD am besten den langen
<Robert_Zenz> exs, Was meinst du mit nicht mehr ausgestellt? Einfach zurückstellen auf direkte Verbindung löscht den Proxy nicht?
<exs> nein
<exs> also ja es löscht ihn nicht
<monkeyD> ok, aber ich habe 2 kisten hier, freunde von mir haben das auch auf ihren alten pcs getestet und die laufen alle schneller mit windows als mit xubuntu
<exs> echo $http_proxy sagt dass die variable gesetzt ist. kenne mich nicht so aus. wie packe ich den gesamten kram weg?
<Robert_Zenz> exs, ich nehme mal an das du auf den "Systemweit anwenden" Knopf gedrückt hast, nach dem umstellen?
<exs> Robert_Zenz, genau
<exs> Robert_Zenz, und wenn ich wieder auf "direkte internet verbindung" klicke und wieder auf systemweit übernehmen gehe, hat das keine auswirkugnen
<Fussel> zio
<monkeyD> Fussel: was ist der smart test ?
<soc> hi
<soc> gestern hat irgendein ubuntu-update meine spracheinstellungen und noch ein paar andere dinge zerschossen
<Robert_Zenz> exs, probier mal das (so auf die schnelle gefunden): http://wazem.blogspot.com/2008/01/how-to-change-gnome-proxy-settings-on.html
<exs> wget google.de z.b. geht deswegen auch nicht Robert_Zenz 
<soc> wie kann ich meine sprache wieder auf deutsch umstellen?
<Fussel> monkeyD, systhem/system/festplattenverwaltung/smartwerte auslesen
<Fussel> ohne h
<monkeyD> gibt es dafür ein frontend ?
<Robert_Zenz> soc, Schon unter System -> Verwaltung -> Sprache versucht?
<Fussel> monkeyD, äh gui? japs, der eben beschriebene weg dahin
<soc> japp
<Fussel> huch, da gibts den langen test nich
<exs> Robert_Zenz, ne geht nicht
<Fussel> ah doch
<exs> Robert_Zenz, ne geht nicht
<monkeyD> Fussel: ist hier nicht drauf, aber auf der jetzigen alten maschine ist windows 7 drauf und das ist sehr flüssig, beim starten, arbeiten und herunterfahren hört man die festplatte nicht, muss nur alle 4 wochen die platte defragmentieren aber mit deepfreez geht das ganz schnell
<monkeyD> aber 2 meine freunde haben deshalb auf linux kein bock mehr wegen der schlechten performance :(
<monkeyD> Fussel: gibt es keine erlaubte art der degragmentiereung für linux ?
<Fussel> huch, ja sorry monkeyD ist ja kein ubuntu, und mit xubuntu kenn ich mich ned so aus
<Robert_Zenz> exs, das heißt du hast die Werte aus der gconf komplett entfernt und es geht trotzdem nicht?
<Fussel> monkeyD, bei linux fragmentiert es nicht merkbar
<monkeyD> Fussel: ich werte das als nein aus :)
<Fussel> kann man so sagen monkeyD 
<monkeyD> Fussel: ich habe dieses problem bei 11 pc gehabt
<Robert_Zenz> monkeyD, was für ein System und was für ein Dateisystem hast du da eigentlich?
<Fussel> und das es zu 99,9% nicht fragmentiert monkeyD muss man da auch nix defragmentieren
<monkeyD> ich habs mit ex4 dann habe ich ex3 ausprobiert, alles jacke wie hose
<Robert_Zenz> monkeyD, sicher dass es immer die Festplatte ist, die bremst?
<exs> Robert_Zenz, ich habe deine anleitung umgesetzt
<exs> Robert_Zenz, diese hat einige werte verändert, aber nicht alle
<Fussel> monkeyD, hm, dann läuft da was anderes schief, aber wenn man linux instaliert, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß der pc schneller wird
<monkeyD> Robert_Zenz:  ja weil wenn ich firefox, libreoffice, oder sogar den texteditor aufmache, dann muss ich warten bis die platte leise wird
<exs> Robert_Zenz, wenn ich z.b. for i in http_proxy https_proxy ftp_proxy HTTP_PROXY HTTPS_PROXY FTP_PROXY; do unset $i; done ausführe, dann kann ich in der jeweiligen terminalsitzung wieder wget google.de ausführen. nachdem ich das terminal schließe gehts wieder nicht, dann wird mein proxy erwartet.
<Fussel> und ne festplatte die lauter und leiser wird, macht mich mal sehr stutzig
<exs> z.b. bei rythmbox-client geht auch nicht
<exs> das nervt
<exs> wget: kann die Host-Adresse »»proxy2«« nicht auflösen
<Robert_Zenz> exs, wenn ich das richtig lese, dann sind die Proxy-Einstellungen unter system -> proxy. Mach mal gconf-editor auf und mach die Einstellungen dort per Hand raus (Rücksetzen).
<exs> da gibts kein rücksetzen, und ja habe die werte schon entfernt
<Robert_Zenz> monkeyD, was für Platten?
<exs> Robert_Zenz, er fragt noch immer nach dem proxy. ich vermute die gui ist defekt. wie löst man das nun per hand?
<Robert_Zenz> exs, ich hab da ein Zurücksetzen (Unset Key) im Kontextmenü. Wenn die Werte weg sind, probier mal einmal aus und wieder einloggen.
<exs> einloggen im gnome?
<Robert_Zenz> exs, ja.
<exs> Robert_Zenz, ok bin gleioch zurück
<monkeyD> Robert_Zenz: keine ahnung, aber die platten sind im schnitt 3 jahre alt
<exs> Robert_Zenz, jo geht jetzt^^
<exs> habe jeden schlüssel angewählt und auf zurückgesetzen geklickt
<exs> jemand sollte ma das proxy programm richtig programmieren
<Robert_Zenz> exs, kannst ja Bug-Report einreichen.
<Robert_Zenz> monkeyD, wie sah denn die Formatierung unter Windows aus, und wie jetzt unter Linux?
<Fussel> monkeyD, nuja, dass 11 festplatten auf einmal futsch gehen glaub ich auch nicht, aber lesen und schreiben bleibt für ne festplatte immer gleich, so von der mechanik her, normal ist das nicht, dass die auf einmal lauter werden
<Robert_Zenz> monkeyD, außerdem würd ich mal mit iotop zusehen was genau er macht und dmesg kontrollieren.
<exs> Robert_Zenz, hab ich schon vor langer zeit. da wird irgendwie nix gemacht
<Fussel> monkeyD, irgend eine komische instalation? keine ahnung wie komisch schon ne xubuntu-instalation ist
<Fussel> besonderheiten?
<shipship> hi leute. habe hier einen recht altes subnotebook mit einen 1ghz prozessor und 1gb ram. wollte mal fragen ob es einen großen leistungsunterschied macht wenn ich ubuntu ohne compiz drauf mache
<Fuchs> ja.
<Fuchs> wobei compiz nur dann die CPU beansprucht, wenn die GPU nicht das meiste uebernehmen kann. Was da aber der Fall sein duerfte
<shipship> sollte ich mir dann ein minimalsystem installieren und dann alles nötige drauf machen oder kann ich auch einfach eine standartinstallation tätigen und dann compiz entfernen?
<Fuchs> ich persoenlich wuerde etwas kleineres wie xubuntu oder lubuntu nehmen, aber das musst Du selber ausprobieren wie fluessig es fuer Dich laeuft 
<shipship> wollte gnome schon beibehalten weil mir die anderen oberflächen nicht gefallen ;)
<Fuchs> ja, dann probier wie gut es laeuft. Du kannst auch einfach die Desktopeffekte deaktivieren, Du brauchst nichts deinstallieren. 
<Fuchs> ,compiz? shipship 
<ShetlandPony> shipship, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> da lesen
<shipship> danke dir
<kujules> hallo Fuchs, habe ein laptop mit grafic on board, ist compiz auch für mich? 
 * luchs meint, das man xubuntu und gnome so einstellen kann, das sie beide gleich aussehen :)
<Fuchs> kujules: Du scheinst KDE zu haben, da erledigt sich an sich die Frage, da kwin von Haus aus schon Effekte mitbringt. 
<luchs> kujules: Was für eine Karte genau?
<luchs> aso
<kujules> ja ich habe kubuntu, aber compiz ist was "extras" oder? ich hörte das wort oft...dachte das wär kürzel für computer.
<kujules> habe sl500, intel grafics
<Fuchs> kujules: compiz ist eine Fensterverwaltung, die ein paar Effekte wie einen Wuerfel mitbringt. Siehe den oben verlinkten Artikel. 
<Fuchs> kujules: als KDE Nutzer brauchst Du es nicht
<kujules> ja alles klar
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-03
<kujules> hallo
<d3ngar> Hallo
<d3ngar> Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem VPN: Die Clients verbinden sich gut, koennen auch den Server pingen. Der Server kann auch die Clients pingen, aber die Clients koennen sich nicht pingen...
<steffen> hey was ist eine gute antivir software?
<sash_> Eine, die Malware erkennt, sich öfter als einmal am Tag automatisch updatet und den User nicht mit irgendwelchem Gedönse belästigt.
<sash_> ,viren? steffen 
<ShetlandPony> Sorry sash_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber viren
<sash_> steffen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheitskonzepte
<sn0x> Wie kann man ein GTK2 Design nutzen ? Ich hab im wiki was von GTK Theme Switch usw, gelesen aber da kann ich ja keine .zip Datei (Das Design) hinzufügen ?
<Frickelpit> sn0x: system - einstellungen - erscheinungsbild aufrufen und dort die zip reinschmeißen oder auswählen
<sn0x> dann kommt "........arts.zip scheint kein gültiges Thema zu sein."
<sn0x> Geht um das Design hier
<sn0x> http://aaron-a-arts.deviantart.com/art/00101-gtk-emerald-174855239?q=boost%3Apopular%20in%3Acustomization%2Fskins%2Flinuxutil%2Fgnome%2Fgtk2%20ubuntu&qo=109
<ShetlandPony> sn0x's url: http://tinyurl.com/3b5c5jb | 00101 gtk + emerald by ~Aaron-A-Arts on deviantART
<Frickelpit> dann musst du es vorher entpacken
<sn0x> ja dann hab ich aber keine Datei die ich Öffnen kann mitn dem Tool "Erscheinungsbild" 
<steffen> hey habe linux gerade neu finde es gut muss aber noch ne menge lernen z.B. funktioniert bei Internetvideos jeder art der ton nicht.
<steffen> Gedownloadete programme lassen sich nicht starten und und und... 
<steffen> kann mir jemand einige "-standart software nennen z.B antivir und so weiter...
<steffen>  
<sn0x> du benötigest kein antivir generel ^^
<steffen> asoo danke weil es für Linux nicht so viele Viren gibt?
<sn0x> Und Gedownloadete Programme - Ich geh mal davon aus du lädst dir Windows Programme runter ?
<steffen> nein das mache ich nicht ich achte schon darauf das sie für linux sind
<sash_> ,einsteiger? steffen 
<ShetlandPony> steffen, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<steffen> jop
<sash_> steffen: Lies den Artikel und weiterführende :)
<steffen> danke :)
<sn0x> Kann mir wer vll kurz über Teamviewer helfen das Themes zuinstallieren ? Ich sitz da nun schon seid 2 Std dran und beiß mir die zähne aus...
<sash_> sn0x: Es kann gut sein, dass das nicht kompatibel ist
<sn0x> wie kann man das genau prüfen ?
<sash_> Hmm... scheint aber zu passen. 
<sash_> sn0x: Einfach der GTK-Version
<sn0x> Das Themes ist aber für GTK2 ^^
<sash_> Ja
<sash_> Aber zip ist auch recht ungewöhnlich. Normalerweise ist das .tar.gz
<sn0x> das liegt an der Seite
<sn0x> die bieten jede datei nur als zip an
<sash_> Ja. Ehm... Kopier mal die entpackte zip nach ~/.themes
<sn0x> hab ich schon
<sash_> Und guck dann, ob du über dieses Rechtsklick-Menü da dran kommst
<sn0x> in wie fern ? Da ist kein außergewöhnlicher Eintrag
<sn0x> das komische ist auch bei anderen >Themes steht da ungültig
<sn0x> So habs hinbekommen nur im Wiki steht bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GTK_Design_anpassen  unter "von hand" man soll ein Verweis zum Root ordner machen ? Wie geht das
<steffen> hey mal wenn ich winehq downloaden will kommt die meldung "dieser link muss mit einer anwendung gestartet werden" welche anwendung muss ich nehmen?
<grossing> sn0x, folge er dem Link "Verweis und lande auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ln
<grossing> Symbolischer Link sollte genügen
<steffen> danke
<steffen> verstehe ich nicht :(
<grossing> hab ich fast befürchtet ;-)
<steffen> habe linux erst neu :)
<bekks> steffen: Wenn Du winehq wo herunterladen willst, und womit?
<grossing> steffen,das sollte es tun:    sudo ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0 /root/.gtkrc-2.0
<steffen> okee jetzt verstehe ich nur noch weniger... :(
<grossing> mist, sorry steffen ich meinte sn0x 
<bekks> steffen: Wo lädst Du winehq herunter, und womit?
<bekks> ,winehq? steffen 
<ShetlandPony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber winehq, ich assoziiere aber appdb damit
<bekks> ,appdb? steffen 
<ShetlandPony> steffen, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<steffen> auf http://www.winehq.org/download/deb 
<bekks> Dann lade die Datei herunter und speichere sie irgendwo.
<sn0x> grossing, sprich mit dem befehl verlink ich in /root/.gtkrc-2.0 den ordner /.gtkrc-2.0 ?
<Mimon> sind die pidgin-profildaten (.purple) aus einer windowsinstallation mit den von ubuntu kompatibel?
<bekks> sn0x: Nein.
<bekks> sn0x: Du hast ein ~ vergessen.
<bekks> Und irgendwas aus /root/ in ~ zu verlinken - ist sicherheitstechnische ein Alptraum.
<bekks> -e
<grossing> sn0x, nein. In /root/ wird ein Link nach ~/.gtkrc-2.0 angelegt, also nach /home/USERNAME/.gtkrc-2.0
<grossing> ich stimmt bekks zu und würde zur Kopie tendieren - da mußt halt eventuelle Änderungen zweimal durchführen 
<bekks> Ihr geht den anderen Weg.
<bekks> Ihr verlinkt usercontent nach /root. Davon habe ich nicht gesprochen. :)
<sn0x> ich geh mal davon aus das ich den Link so ändern muss das er den gtk-2.0 ordner vom Aktuellen Design nehmen soll oder ? Weil im Home order ist kein gtkrc-2.0 verzeichnis
<bekks> Ist da denn ein .gtkrc-2.0 ?
<sn0x> ja
<bekks> Dann ist der doch da.
<sn0x> dort sind die ordner wie Toolbar / Tabs / Scrollbars etc
<bekks> Um genau den ORdner ging es.
<sn0x> also z.b. so
<bekks> /home/USERNAME/.gtkrc-2.0
<sn0x>  sudo ln -s ~/.themes/Mirav2/gtk-2.0 /root/.gtkrc-2.0
<sn0x> achso k
<sn0x> Woran kann das eig liegen das wenn ich in der Menübar auf "Orte" geh und da egal welchen Unterpunkt ich auswähle nichts passiert ? Sprich er öffnet kein Home / Download/ Bilder etc nichts
<sn0x> Kann da eine Verlinkung ihrgendwie fehlerhaft sein ?
<ppq> sn0x: überprüf mal ob da alles richtig eingestellt ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Persoenliche-Orte-oeffnen-sich-nicht-mit-Nautilus
<ShetlandPony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/4pg5p27 | Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Mimon> sind die pidgin-profildaten (.purple) aus einer windowsinstallation mit den von ubuntu kompatibel?
<Black_Sun> moin alle
<sash_> Mimon: Ja.
<Black_Sun> hab mal ne frage, wie oder wo sehe ich wieviel datenvolumen ich schon verbraucht habe (o2 surfstick) gibts da ein programm ?
<bekks> Welches Programm benutzt Du denn momentan? umtsmon?
<sn0x> Kann man das nicht auf der HP von o2 ?
<Black_Sun> ??? O.o
<Mimon> Danke sash_
<bekks> Welches Programm benutzt Du denn momentan? umtsmon?
<Mimon> und wie genau schaut es mit dem windows-profilordnern bei firefox 3.6? wären diese kompatibel wenn ich in ubuntu firefox 4 installiere und diese in den profilordner kopiere
<Black_Sun> ich hab einfach den stick angeschlossen und mehr nit, verbindung hab ich und komm ins netz
<sash_> Mimon: 1. würd ich bei einer Version bleiben und 2. ja, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen
<ppq> Mimon: für firefox gibt's ein addon, das dir deine profile synchron hält
<sash_> ppq: Nur Lesezeichen und Passwörter
<ppq> ic
<Mimon> wäre auch das wichtigste für mich, die lesezeichen :)
<Mimon> addons könnt man nachträglich sowieso alle installieren
<sash_> Mimon: Im Firefox integriert gibts jetzt sync, seit FF4
<tasse> Hi ich hab ne asus xonar dx und eben 10.04 installiert. Nun hab ich allerdings keinen 5.1 Sound und unter System -> Einstellungen -> Klang find ich die net zum konfigurieren sondern nur meinen Onboard Sound und ne "CMI 8788 (Oygen HD Audio)" die ich garnet besitze - wie könnte ich das fixen?
<Black_Sun> bekks: ich schau mir mal umtsmon an
<Mimon> verstehe die sync funktion jetzt nicht so ganz, sagen wir mal ich sichere den profilordner firefox ab (aus der win-instalation) und installiere danach unter ubuntu 10.10 firefox4, brauch ich dann nur über firefox--extras--sync den ordner auf den stick auswählen und der rest wird automatisiert gemacht?
<sash_> Mimon: online
<Black_Sun> bekks:  also mit umtsmon geht's leider nicht irrgend wie kann der sich nicht verbinden :(
<bekks> "geht".
<bekks> Du musst umtsmon vorher konfigurieren.
<Black_Sun> okay O.o 
<Black_Sun> moment
<Salino> Moin...
<Black_Sun> bekks: das bekomm ich, wenn ich umtsmon starte : http://img838.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1uz.png/
<TheInfinity> Black_Sun: dann lies mal was da steht.
<Black_Sun> TheInfinity: ja wenn ich nur wüsste was mit gemeint ist, ich kenn mich nit aus O.o
<TheInfinity> Black_Sun: das steht doch da was dir fehlt Oo
<bekks> Da wird angemeckert, dass Dir z.B. usb_modeswitch fehlt - was könnte das bedeuten?
<kiru> hello, I installed tomcat6 with apt-get install tomcat, but an added webapplication in /usr/share/tomcat/webapps/<myApp> does not show up after server start
<Deem> ,german? kiru 
<ShetlandPony> kiru: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<kiru> oh
<Black_Sun> usb_modeswitch installieren ? -.-
<kiru> ich hab tomcat6 installiert, mein zeug in den tomcat webapp folder kopiert, tomcat neugestartet, aber die webapp ist nicht verfügbar
<TheInfinity> Black_Sun: whoa! du hasts erfasst *g
<bekks> Black_Sun: Applaus! :)
<Black_Sun> toll auuaaaaaa *heuuuul*
<bekks> kiru: Bei tomcat musst Du die webapp doch auch noch registrieren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere?
<Black_Sun> usb_modeswitch ist doch installiert
<kiru> bekks, bisher hatte ich immer von apache die tomcat-sachen runtergeladen und nie über apt installiert... keine ahnung... aber ich geh dem hinweis mal nach -.-
<Black_Sun> ich raff des net wie ich des konfiguriert bekomme bekks ; TheInfinity 
<bekks> usb_modeswitch installiert?
<Black_Sun> ja bekks 
<bekks> Und was genau verstehst du nun wo nicht?
<bekks> Ein Verbindungsprofile hast du schon angelegt?
<Black_Sun> wenn usb_modeswitch installiert ist, müsste es doch eigentlich gehen oder ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du musst natprlich noch ein Verbindungsprofil anlegen.
<Black_Sun> natprlich ? was das nun schon wieder ?
<bekks> "natürlich" ...
<Black_Sun> lool asoo
<Black_Sun> öhmm wo was anlegen ?
<bekks> In den Einstellungen?
<Black_Sun> also auf ignorieren gehen und neues profil anlegen oder wie ? Sorry die dumme frage ic kenn mich halt nit aus
<Black_Sun> ich
<bekks> Wo wie was ignorieren?
<bekks> Wir wissen nicht, was Du gerade tust, siehst, etc. - das musst Du uns schon mitteilen :)
<Black_Sun> bei umtsmon
<bekks> Ach.
<bekks> Davon reden wir, das ist klar.
<Black_Sun> http://img838.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1uz.png/
<Black_Sun> das meine ich
<bekks> Offensichtlichc ist usb_modeswitch nicht installiert, wie man sehr schön sieht.
<bekks> -c
<Black_Sun> ist installiet 
<Black_Sun> oder muss ich noc was nachinstalieren ?
<bekks> Lies doch mal, was in dem Fenster steht.
<bekks> Wo ist noch ein roter Kreis mit weißem Kreuz?
<Black_Sun> pccardctl
<bekks> Und was steht da noch in der Zeile?
<bekks> Unter "Erläuterung"?
<Black_Sun> pcmcia ?
<bekks> Such die Spalte "Erläuterung" und lies was in der Zeile mit pccardctl steht.
<bekks> Da steht nicht "pcmcia".
<Black_Sun> nur für pcmcia karten erforderlich
<Black_Sun> ??
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Hast Du eine PCMCIA Karte?
<grossing> versteh ich das Bild falsch oder geht nicht um die installierten Komponenten sondern um die Rechte?
<Black_Sun> öhmm, ne eine huawei e1750
<bekks> grossing: Es geht um die installierten Komponenten.
<grossing> bekks, wegen "suid?" über der Spalte
<bekks> grossing: Soweit sind wir doch noch gar nicht :)
<Black_Sun> PCMCIA ??? o2 surfstick ( huawei e1750 )
<bekks> Black_Sun: Also ist die Antwort "nein".
<bekks> Black_Sun: Welche Rechte hat usb_modeswitch auf deinem System?
<Black_Sun> ich denke nein
<Black_Sun> was weiß ich 
<Black_Sun> lach, wie schonerwähnt, ich kenn mich nit sowas nicht aus
<bekks> ls -lha `which usb_modeswitch`
<TheInfinity> Black_Sun: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=umtsmon+ubuntu+howto&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ShetlandPony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/3gq2r7h | umtsmon ubuntu howto - Google Search
<bekks> Da stehen dann die Rechte.
<TheInfinity> Black_Sun: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=rechte+umtsmon&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ShetlandPony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/3z7reo5 | rechte umtsmon - Google Search
<TheInfinity> .oO((einfach mal selber googlen statt immer zu sagen man kennt sich doch eh nicht aus))
<DreamThief> oh, toll
<DreamThief> ein usb crapstick für umts
<DreamThief> :-X
<Black_Sun> okay jetzt gehts, aber was ich net versteh, ist warum über rootrechte
<TheInfinity> das war kein satz.
<bekks> Du sollst es nicht als root starten.
<bekks> Du sollst die Rechte kontrollieren.
<Black_Sun> aber wenn ich es als root starte geht's
<bekks> 0403 121630 < bekks> Du sollst es nicht als root starten.
<Black_Sun> und wie kontrollier ich die rootrechte ?
<bekks> Das sagte ich Dir vorhin.
 * Black_Sun verwirrt
<bekks> 0403 121030 < bekks> ls -lha `which usb_modeswitch`
<Black_Sun> bekks: http://pastebin.com/kSYt0Vqj
<sn0x> kennt sich jemmand mit openvpn (Client) aus ? Also nur die nutzung ? 
<beaver74> ,frag? sn0x 
<ShetlandPony> sn0x: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Black_Sun> bekks: asoo, jetzt
<Black_Sun> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 39K 2010-09-08 13:30 /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch
<Black_Sun> wie stell ich das um bekks  ?
<sn0x> ja relativ einfache frage... Ich hab hier mehrere  vpn daten (  blablabla.ovpn und die Zertifikate ) nun hab ich die alle in etc/openvpn gepackt und versuch nun per Terminal die zuöffnen (openvpn blablabla.ovpn) -> Dann krieg ich normal nen error das es ne WinSys Anwendung nicht gibt -> Gut nimmst die Funktion raus aus der Config -> nun kommt "Options error: In [CMD-LINE]:1: Error opening configuration file: ..."
<bekks> Black_Sun: sudo chmod 4755 /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch
<bekks> Anschliessend kannst Du umtsmon als user starten.
<Black_Sun> okay jetzt gehts, jetzt muss ich nur noch das ganze einrichten, ich kuck mal schnell
<Black_Sun> bekks: verbinden kann ich mich nicht meldung: pppkonnte keine verbindung aufbauen. 
<Guest43415> hallo @ all
<bekks> Black_Sun: Dann sind die eingetragenen Zugangsdaten nicht richtig.
<apollo13> sn0x: paste die config und den vollen error
<Gebinsel> hallo. kann mir von euch jemand sagen welche treiberversion ich in ubuntu verwenden sollte: Debain/Fedora/Novell-SLED/Novell-SLES/OpenSuse oderr RHEL?
<bekks> Gebinsel: Deine Frage ergibt keinerlei Sinn.
<Gebinsel> verdammt
<bekks> Was möchtest Du denn eigentlich tun?
<Gebinsel> bekks: hab ne  treiber cd, mit nem linux unterordner und das sind die darinenthaltenen verzeichnisse. treiber für mein mainboard installieren
<bekks> Sowas brauchst Du unter Linux idR überhaupt gar nicht.
<Guest43415> oder Debian für ubuntu würde ich sagen
<Gebinsel> bekks: der lüfter läuft ständig in voller stärke, bzw. das powercontrol will nicht so schön wie unter windows, so von haus aus
<apollo13> aber ich finds faszinierend dass dort linux treiber drauf sind
<Gebinsel> :)
<Black_Sun> bekks: ich hab's nit hinbekommen, hab mal umtsmon im terminal gestarte "umtsmon -v4" ergebnis : http://pastebin.com/K7LhHr4E
<bekks> Gebinsel: Das wirst Du definitiv nicht durch Herstellertreiber lösen können :)
<Gebinsel> bekks: oh ok.
<Black_Sun> vielleicht kannst du mir sagen was da schief gelaufen ist
<Gebinsel> bekks: wie dann? board mal im forum suchen?
<Fussel> Gebinsel, mit dem acpi auf deinem board, was da höchstwahrscheinlich benutzt wird, gibts immer wieder probleme unter linux , weil das von windows mitentwickelt wird, und bill nicht will, dass es mit anderen os saber läuft
<Fussel> sauber
<bekks> Black_Sun: Nö, dazu brauche ich schon Fehlermeldungen. In deinem Log steht, dass die Verbindung aufgebaut wurde, bzw. PPP problemlos gestartet wurde.
<Gebinsel> fussel: ah ha. i c. würd ungern zurück zu win wechseln. lüfter läuft ständig in voller stärke. zieht zuviel strom und moch dicken kopf 
<Fussel> acpi= powermanagment, frei übersetzt
<bekks> Gebinsel: Du musst wegen dem Lüfter ja auch nicht wechseln.
<Gebinsel> bekks: freut mich zu hören
<Fussel> ich glaub da gibts was, aber da kenn ich mich zu wenig aus
<Black_Sun> bekks: ich habs jetzt normal gestartet (konsole) http://pastebin.com/Z2kzbuw1
<Gebinsel> Fussel: hab nen artikel gesehen, dass jemand bei dem board die temperaturfühler zum laufen gebracht hat; war aber nich ganz sicher ob dass mit meinem problem zusammenhängt
<Fussel> Gebinsel, ich hab keinen lüfter, deshalb fehlt mir da die praxis
<Gebinsel> fussel: wasserkühlung?
<Fussel> nö alles passiv
<Gebinsel> Fussel: uiuiui
<Rabenvogel> Hallo Zusammen
<Gebinsel> huhu
<Fussel> dafür hab ich andere probleme mit acpi, aber das geht nu zu weit ins offtopic
<Rabenvogel> Frage: Ich sitze hier an einen Laptop mit Ubuntu 10.10 und einen HP Officejet 6500A. Das Gerät wird lt. Hardwaredatenbank voll unterstützt und ist via USB angeschlossen. Drucken funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Nur mit dem Scannen mit  'Simple Scan' läuft es nicht da er den Scanner des AIO nicht erkennt bzw. man ihm im unter den Einstellungen nicht zur Auswahl findet . Im Terminal wird der Scanner jedoch mit sane-find-scanner richtig erkannt. Wi
<Rabenvogel> e bekomme ich den Scanner nun zum laufen?
<Robert_Zenz> Rabenvogel, benutzt Simple Scan denn Sane als Backend?
<Rabenvogel> Robert_Zenz: ich dachte doch, sonst wäre es ja seltsam das sane wie Simple Scan zur Standardinstallation gehört
<Rabenvogel> jap ist ein SANE-Frontend laut ubuntuusers.de Wiki
<Rabenvogel> xsane hat das selbe Problem. Der Scanner wird nicht erkannt
<Guest43415> welches irc progr
<Guest43415> ups sorry
<Guest43415> welches irc Programm könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?
<nemesis> xchat
<Guest43415> ok thx werde gleich testen
<Black_Sun> bekks: noch da ?
<Rabenvogel> Na leider keine Antwort. Mal schauen ob ich andersweitig was raus bekomme. Ciao machts gut :-)
<Buddsn> moin
<Buddsn> ist zufällig jemand hier der mir ein paar tipps für starcraft 2 mit einer ATI Karte geben kann ?
<apollo13> man windows?!
<Buddsn> hmm ne hab schon Ubuntu drauf
<zero84> hast du das unter wine am laufen ?
<bekks> Black_Sun: Ja.
<Black_Sun> ich habs jetzt normal gestartet (konsole) http://pastebin.com/Z2kzbuw1
<bekks> Black_Sun: Du hast gerade eine aktive Verbindung über den Stick?
<Black_Sun> nee
<Black_Sun> ich stöpsel mal stick ab und wieder an, mom bitte
<apollo13> Buddsn: dann lies den artikel (inklusive comments) http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/07/howto-starcraft-2-on-linux-with-wine.html
<ShetlandPony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/2afj2j7 | Thoughts on Technology: HOWTO: Starcraft 2 on Linux with Wine
<Black_Sun> bekks: jetzt bekomm ich nur noch : installing GUI SIGABRT handler
<Buddsn> apollo13 die haben alle keine ati karte
<Buddsn> ich glaub das liegt am ATI treiber -.-
<Buddsn> wenn ich das game im fesnter modus starte dann habe ich nur sound und den sc2 courser aber sonst nen schwarzes bild
<Buddsn> wenn ich den spaß im normalen modus starte
<bekks> Black_Sun: Und ich soll raten, was Du alles getan hast vorher?
<Buddsn> dann habe ich pixel aktion vom feinsten :)
<bekks> Black_Sun: So funktioniert Support einfach nicht.
<Black_Sun> ich hab nur stick gezogen und wieder eingesteckt und in konsole umtsmon eingetippt
<bekks> Dann schau Dir dmesg an, finde heraus welches usb device der Stick nun ist, und kontrollier die Einstellungen in umtsmon, ob du dort das richtige Device ausgewählt hast.
<apollo13> Buddsn: ich sagte du sollst den artikel lesen und nicht so nen blödsinn daherreden
<apollo13> aber abgesehen davon: selber schuld, ati kauft man nicht :þ
<Black_Sun> bekks: dmesg sagt : http://pastebin.com/MBDB44Tc
<Black_Sun> bekks: und wo seh ich die einstellungen bei umtsmon ?7
<Black_Sun> -7
<bekks> Black_Sun: Im angelegten Profil?
<Black_Sun> ich gebs bald auf, ich bekomms einfach nit zum laufen, warum auch immer bekks   :S
<lifestyle> hi, kann man in ubuntu 11.04 gnome nachinstallieren?
<zero84> ja sicher
<bekks> lifestyle: Das kann man dir in #ubuntu-de+1 sagen
<Black_Sun> bekks: im profil seht nix von device
<zero84> es ist von anfang dabei soweit ich das weis aknnst du beim start sagen was du haben möchtest
<wehe> Hallo, ich habe (seit ich einen meiner Rechner auf statische IP-Konfiguration eingestellt habe) ein Problem mit der Namensauflösung.
<wehe> Was muß ich denn da noch konfigurieren?
<bekks> Einen Nameserver.
<bekks> In der Datei /etc/resolv.conf
<wehe> Danke. Da steht derzeit drin, daß der NetworkManager das erzeugt hat.
<wehe> Wie kann ich verhindern, dass wir beide (der NetworkManager und ich) uns künftig in die Quere kommen?
<Black_Sun> bekks: gibts noch ein anderes programm ? umtsmon scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, aber ich bekomms ums verrecken nicht hin.
<bekks> Black_Sun: Bist Du dem Howto gefolgt, dass man Dir vorhin gegeben hat?
<Black_Sun> ja hab ich
<Black_Sun> denke ich doch mal
<bekks> Du denkst Du bist einem Howto gefolgt? Weisst Du das nicht?
<Black_Sun> ja doch
<Black_Sun> ich raff eben die einstellungen nicht
<bekks> Und welche hast Du gemacht...?
<LetoThe2nd> howdy pardners
<bekks> howdy LetoThe2nd 
<Black_Sun> ich hab das was du oben gesagt hattest dmesg sagt : http://pastebin.com/MBDB44Tc    das hier, und mit der device einstellung finde ich nicht im profil (unter Verbindung ->Proprofile bearbeiten)
<bekks> Black_Sun: Und WAS steht in deinem Profil?
<bekks> Lass Dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen...
<Black_Sun> http://img713.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2gg.png/
<bekks> Wie soll der sich verbinden können, wenn da NICHTS eingetragen ist?
<Black_Sun> ja was soll ich denn eingeben ? beim networkmanager gehts ohne probleme, du meinst doch bestimmt apn, oder?
<wehe> Ich habe jetzt einfach die Pakete zum network-manager entfernt, da auch keine anderen Abhängigkeiten da waren (hätte ich von Anfang an machen sollen).
<wehe> @bekks: Danke nochmal
<Deem> Black_Sun: die werte die da rien sollen erfährst du bei deinem anbieter. der kann dir ganau sagen, was da rein soll
<Black_Sun> Deem: okay ich schau schnell nach
<Deem> Black_Sun: ein wenig goolgen verrät dir auch die einstellungen
<Deem> stichwörter: o2 internet mobile apn
<Black_Sun> ich bin dann mal wech, ich danke euch noch für die geduld und hilfe an bekks und TheInfinity und Deem  :) schönen tag euch noch .. und wech :D
<KojiroAK> Wo speichert Handbrake seine Config? .handbrake scheint es nicht zu geben.
<dadrc> KojiroAK, ~/.config/ghb
<KojiroAK> dadrc, thx
<KojiroAK> Hmmm, Handbrake lässt mich kein Video zur Qeue hinzufügen. Auch Picture ist ausgegraut, auch wenn ich ein Source-Video gewählt habe.
<dadrc> Welche Version, KojiroAK?
<dadrc> Einige Versionen zwischendrin waren verbuggt und haben nicht funktioniert
<KojiroAK> dadrc, 0.9.4
<dadrc> Jep, die Version war das, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
<dadrc> Wenn ich dir ein PPA andrehen darf -- ich geh mal davon aus, dass du damit umgehen kannst -- ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<dadrc> Das sind die offiziellen Releases, momentan 0.9.5
<dadrc> Funktioniert hier problemlos
<KojiroAK> dadrc, thx, mein ppa scheint die veraltete Version zu beinhalten.
<Haasee> Externer Bildschirmanschluß  (TV) über HDMI: Bei den Einstellungen der "Bildschirmeinstellungen" bleibt das Kästchen "Gleiche Bild auf allen Bildschirmen" ausgegraut. Auf dem TV ist mur der Desktop zu sehen, keine geöffneten Fenster. Wer weis Rat?
<KojiroAK> dadrc, jep, jetzt klappts.
<dadrc> KojiroAK, sehr schön
<dadrc> Haasee, keine Ahnung, aber Informationen über Grafikkarte, Ubuntu-Version und Treiber würden demjenigen, der dir hilft, bestimmt interessieren
<zero84> hallo habe da ein kleines problem mit netzwerk einstellung, es kann keine verbindung zur der fritz box über ein lan kabel aufgebaut werden, woran kann es liegen ?
<sn0x> Hi, woran kann das liegen das ich eine "Aktive" VPN Verbindung habe aber dennoch sich keine Webseite aufrufen lässt ?
<bekks> zero84: An einem kaputten Kabel, deinen Netzwerkeinstellungen, der Fritzbox.
<bekks> sn0x: An den Netzwerkeinstellungen im VPN.
<sn0x> VPN Einstellungen wurden aus den Configs Importiert (OpenVPN)
<bekks> Was nicht heisst, dass sie funktionieren müssen.
<sn0x> Tun sie aber auf meinen anderen Notebook
<sn0x> Nur halt Win7
<sn0x> Aber die Settings hollt sich ja das Plugin für den Network-Manager selbst raus
<sn0x> Die Zertifikate müssen ja alle richtige sein sonst würde ich ja keine Verbindung bekommen zum VPN - Aber trotz Aktiver Leitung baut sich hier nix auf
<zero84> die fritz box kann mit dem ping ereichen sie antwortet auch, netztwerkkabel ist auch ok ich vermute es liegt an denn einstellungen leider weis ich nicht wo ich da nachgucken kann
<bekks> Und WAS geht nun nicht, wenn ein Ping geht?
<Haasee> dadrc: Es scheint nur zu klappen, wenn TV oder Laptop -Bildschirm aktiviert ist. Es mag an den unterschiedlichen Auflösungen liegen
<bekks> zero84: Routing ist korrekt?
<bekks> sn0x: Routing ist korrekt?
<zero84> ich helfe grade einem freund der zu hause ist und mit seinem pc nicht ins internet kommt, seine fritz box kann ich von mir aus ereichen, deswegen ist die fritz box auch ok
<bekks> "nicht ins internet kommt" heisst was?
<bekks> Wenn Du sie erreichen kannst, muss sie ja im Internet sein?
<zero84> ja ist sie, er mach firefox auf ruft eine internet seite auf und es wird nichts angezeigt
<bekks> Und nur weil Du sie per Internet erreichen kannst, heisst das nicht, dass das Netz dahinter auch funktioniert.
<bekks> Aha, und hat er seine I Adresseinstellungen geprüft?
<bekks> Hat er ein Ubuntu? Wenn ja, welches? Wie baut er die Verbindung zur Fritzbox auf?
<zero84> ubuntu 10.04 er verbindet sich über ein lankabel
<bekks> Die Benutzung eines Kabels sagt genau NICHTS darüber aus, wie er seine Netzwerkeinstellungen gesetzt hat.
<steffen> hey ich bin neu. was ist sowas wie word?
<zero84> er meint er hat das kabel an den pc angeschlossen und sonst nichts gemacht, bis heute gab es auch keine probleme
<Longbottom> steffen: z. B. Openoffice, abiword oder kword
<bekks> steffen: libreoffice
<sn0x> bekks: sry war kurz weg - in wie fern Routing ?
<sn0x> das sagt mir so nichts 
<bekks> sn0x: Ohne Routing erreicht man das default gateway nicht...
<sn0x> Meinst du den Button "Routes..." im Reiter "IPv4-Einstellungen" ?
<bekks> Ich meine die Ausgabe von "netstat -rn"
<sn0x> die muss ich beim VPN eintragen ? Also Meine IP / Genmask etc ?
<tyson_> wenn ich mich bei phpmyadmin anmelde bekomme ich immer diesen hinweis "verbindung für den controluser wie er in ihrer konfiguration angegeben ist ist fehlgeschlagen" was muss ich denn da machen ?
<bekks> Dein phpmyadmin richtig konfigurieren.
<sn0x> aber das komische ist doch ich bin ja mitn vpn verbunden - nur es baut sich nichts mehr auf sobald ich den vpn aktiv hab
<bekks> sn0x: Der Verbindungsaufbau hat auch nichts mit dem Routing zu tun.
<tyson_> bekks danke für den tollen tipp nur wenn ich wüsste wie würde ich nicht fragen
<bekks> tyson_: http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/docs.php
<sn0x> Ja, schön und gut nur wo und wie kann ich dieses Routing kontrollieren und evtl. bearbeiten ? Gibs da ein Wiki eintrag ?
<bekks> sn0x: Du sollst es nicht bearbeiten, sondern kontrollieren.
<sn0x> Ja, ich bin in der hinsicht Laie !... Wenn ich im Terminal netstat -rn ausführe sehe ich zwar die VPN IP aber was soll ich da sonst noch sehen
<tyson_> bekks da hatt ich das gefunden "http://wiki.phpmyadmin.net/pma/controluser" nur verstehe ich nicht was ich wie wo in der config.inc.php eintragen muss
<bekks> Die richtigen Zugangsdaten deines Controlusers.
<tyson_> ist das der user root ?
<bekks> Nein.
<tyson_> ich habe aber als user nur root, phpmyadmin und debian-sys-maint stehen und welcher ist es dann ?
<bekks> tyson_: nopaste doch mal lsb_release -a
<sn0x> bekks: Kannst du mir kurz erklären was ich wie genau kontrollieren muss ? bsw. was da stehen muss oder was eher ned
<bekks> Naja, Du musst halt schauen, ob das, was da steht zu deinem VPN passt, und ob das Routing auch über das VPN erfolgt.
<tyson_> bekks hier http://nopaste.info/1434ee7f50.html
<bekks> tyson_: Du hast Natty, und damit leider hier keinen Support.
<bekks> Support bekommst Du aber in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1
<tyson_> okay danke
<sn0x> bekks: wenn ich mit aktiven VPN Netstat -rn ausführe steht da unter Ziel die VPN IP und unter Router meine richtige IP
<sn0x> und Genmask  255.255.255.0
<bekks> sn0x: Die Frage ist, wohin zeigt das Gateway.
<bekks> Bzw. die default route.
<sn0x> äh
<sn0x> sieht man das auch unter netstat -rn ?
<bekks> Ja.
<sn0x> welche spalte ?
<bekks> Die Zeile mit "UG" ...
<sn0x> die Zeile wo UG steht lautet  so
<bekks> Nopaste mal die komplette Ausgabe von netstat -rn
<sn0x> 0.0.0.0         192.168.178.1   0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 wlan0
<sn0x> das die Zeile
<magnus__> Hallo :)
<magnus__> Hm, ich hätte ein Problem damit, dass bei mir anscheinend nicht alle Audio-Devices erkannt werden... Gibts da irgendwelche Tricks?
<bekks> Der Trick ist, genug Informationen bei der Frage zu liefern :)
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu, welche Audiodevices, welche Fehlermeldungen?
<magnus__> hm, ok -- ubuntu ist lucid. Laut Windows ist ein Realtek verbaut, der mit den Klinkenbuchsen verdrahtet ist und ein nvidia, der am HDMI hängt. lspci und lshw listen mir aber nur den nvidia?!
<magnus__> so gesehen also keine Fehlermeldung L-s
<magnus__> :-s
<bekks> Und bekommen wir diese Ausgaben auch? Weil es ca. drei Dutzend verschiede "Realtek" gibt.
<magnus__> ich habs windows schon gelöscht ...
<magnus__> http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30213&agid=620 das gerät ist das
<bekks> Windows hat weder die PRogramme "lshw" noch "lspci".
<Minipluto> gibt es einen Befehl, mit dem man die Suche nach eSATA-Geräten anstoßen kann? Ich habe eine externe Festplatte via eSATA an einer expressCard am Notebook angeschlossen und die Partitionen werden nur angezeigt, wenn ich erst das Verbindungskabel anschließe und danach dann die express-card einstecke. Anders rum tut sich erst mal nichts (in dmesg steht auch nichts)
<magnus__> achsooo
<magnus__> moment
<Minipluto> ich glaub ich hab was gefunden bzgl. meiner Frage… moment
<magnus__> http://pastebin.com/bVjYp7XW
<Minipluto> echo "- - -" | sudo tee -a /sys/class/scsi_host/host11/scan hats gebracht. Etwas unkomfortabel :D
<Minipluto> vor allem weil der Host immer inkrementiert wird, sobald ich die expressCard rein stecke.
<magnus__> hm, ich merk schon - ihr findet den auch nicht :-s
<ente1> servus, ich verzweifel dabei ein update von hardy 8.04 (fertiges template für vserver bereits mit apache etc.) auf lucid durchzuführen
<ente1> erst mal habe ich das alte system auf den neusten stand gebracht (apt-get update&upgrade&dist-upgrade), dann update-manager-core installiert und via do-release-upgrade ein upgrade durchgeführt, nach einem neustart ist keine verbindung möglich - in parallels soll der vserver laufen, aber auch ein neustart via parallels bringt keine verbindung
<bekks> ente1: Ohne eine Konsole zu dem Ding hast Du keinerlei Chancen zur Fehlersuche.
<rise> hi, gibt es einen einfachen weg, alle nutzer herauszufinden? (ich will alle einer gruppe hinzufügen)
<ente1> bekks: ne idee, wo ich vorher auf fehlersuche gehen könnte? oder aus erfahrung ne idee, woran es liegen könnte? klar ist mehr glaskugel raten, aber vllt hatte jemand ein ähnliches problem
<ente1> übrigens via parallels kann ich auf das dateisystem zugreifen
<bekks> ente1: Ohne Konsole zu dem Ding - keine Chance.
<ente1> bekks: nach dem upgrade und vor dem restart habe ich noch die console, kann ich das iwie nutzen?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Weil Du ja nicht siehst, was nach dem Neustart passiert.
<ente1> bekks: gibt es sonst iwie eine möglichkeit upzugraden? außer beim rz anzufragen, ob die ein neueres template zu verfügung stellen?
<Guest43956> hallo! kann mir mal jemand helfen? kann mich nicht mit einem wlan-netz verbinden. ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition, benutze ein samsung n510 netbook.
<apollo13> Guest43956: viel zu wenig infos…
<k1l> ,away? witchdoc|afk 
<ShetlandPony> witchdoc|afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<apollo13> hmm, x2go hat nicht jemand zufällig am rennen? ich bekomm hier unlustige permission denied errors
<leszek> hi
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, gibts tools für X um zu erfahren zu welchen process ein bestimmter fenster gehört?
<dreamon> Darf ich ein natty.iso einfach mit dd auf einen USB stick kopieren.. so das er bootet.. ? weil er das bei mir nämlich nicht tut
<bekks> Wenn es ein ISO für einen USB stick ist ja, sonst nein.
<ppq> dreamon: glaub nicht dass die extra für betas son hybrid image erstellen
<opiate> Hallo, wie kann ich den Inhalt von /ordner1/beispiel/ordner2/ am einfachsten nach /ordner1/ kopieren? irgenwie bekomme ich mit normalem cp fehlermeldungen
<leszek> cp -r /ordner1/beispiel/ordner2/ /ordner1/
<opiate> danke
<olze> hallo, kann mir jemand helfen unter ubuntu 10.10 x86_64 den avm wlan stick n zum laufen zu bekommen? bin hier am verzweifeln... er wird erkannt und angeblich sollte der treiber auch laufen aber er verbindet einfach nicht 
<olze> mit ndisgtk 
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<banished> Hallo, wenn eine Flash Anwendung Audio aufnimmt, ist dieses völlig unbrauchbar zerhackt, mit dem Audiorecoder funktioniert es aber wunderbar
<gzor> hi leute. ich will eine konfig datei automatisiert bearbeiten. dazu muss ich mehrere male eine zeichenkette ersetzen. (die zeichenkette steht mehrmals im file) . ich will allerdings nicht alle mit dem gleichen text ersetzen, sondern jeden treffer durch einen anderen text. Mit sed kann ich auch die einzeln zeichenketten die ich ersetz haben will finden, allerings ersetzt er immer alle gleichzeitig. weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich den T
<gzor> sorry für den langen text
<Fuchs> macht nichts, es kamen nur die 512 Zeichen an, die IRC erlaubt, Rest wurde abgeschnitten. 
<gzor> mh^^
<gzor> noch ein versuch: ich hab ein problem mit sed: da d89
<gzor> da die genaue beschreibung zu lang ist, findet ihr sie hier: http://paste2.org/p/1342892
<leszek> gzor: ich überlege gerade ob das technisch überhaupt möglich ist
<Fuchs> gzor: eine unschoene Loesung gibt es, ja
<gzor> welche? Fuchs
<Fuchs> gzor: einen for-loop, und bei sed kein g, also immer nur erstes Vorkommen ersetzen 
<Fuchs> aber das ist eine unglaublich haessliche Loesung
<Fuchs> so muesste er ueber alle Vorkommen durchiterieren, Du muesstest nur am Ende jedes Schrittes die Variable, in der das Ersatzwort steht, anpassen. 
<Fuchs> aber das ist I/O und Lastmaessig absolut idiotisch. Aber gehen tut es. 
<gzor> wenn ich kein g angebe ersetzt er mir trotzdem alle treffer...
<Fuchs>   sed '0,/RE/s//to_that/' file  << 
<gzor> ah sehr nice :) danke Fuchs
<apollo13> wie resize ich ne ext4 parition live? die partition ist nicht im lvm und ich möchte, dass der freie platz (liegt genau hinten an) verwendet wird
<bekks> Partition resizen (geht nur offline) und dann resize2fs - und ein Backup haben.
<apollo13> gut auf letzteres wird gepfiffen und ersteres bekomm ich online nicht hin?
<bekks> Ersteres bekommt man online nicht hin, nein.
<apollo13> [x] sinn von lvm kapiert
<apollo13> damn ich weiß nichtmal wie ich das offline zurande bekomme
<apollo13> wie kann ich denn ne virt-manager disk mounten?
<bekks> Was ist eine "virt-manager disk"?
<apollo13> naja virt-manager hat lvm als storage pool und einzelne lvs sind die disks der clients
<apollo13> oh einfach parted auf das lv draufknallen scheint zu gehen
<leszek> so ich bin mal weg für heute cu leute
<bekks> Du benutzt also irgendeine Virtualisierungslösung und verwendest als gui dafür virt-manager?
<apollo13> bekks: nö xen, und ja die disk ist leider mit virt-manager angelegt worden, aber nicht von mir ich verwende xm auf der konsole
<apollo13> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365036/ passiert wenn ich mit parted nen resize versuch
<apollo13> partition löschen und neu anlegen? der soll mir doch eigentlich das fs in ruhe lassen
<bekks> xen ist also keine Virtualisierungslösung sondern was?
<apollo13> manno, ja aber das ist nun eigentlich nicht relevant ;)
<bekks> Mit welchem Tool man einer VM Speicherplatz zuweist, spielt keinerlei Rolle.
<apollo13> __nein__
<apollo13> die frage ist wie ich ein lvm das als inhalt ne "platte" hat (wenn man so will) mit fdisk bearbeiten kann
<bekks> Garnicht.
<bekks> Dazu ist fdisk nicht gedacht.
<apollo13> geht aber scheinbar
<bekks> Dazu benutzt man die lvm-utilities.
<apollo13> uhm was sollen mir lvm utitlites hier bringen?
<apollo13> bzw welches von denen kann den partition table auf einem lv bearbeiten
<bekks> Du kannst fdisk lediglich dann benutzen, wenn du ein raw lv als komplette platte (ohne lvm) in einer vm benutzt.
<apollo13> das ist der fall
<apollo13> denk ich mal :þ
<apollo13> und wenn das lv noch nen lvm drin hätte hätte ich keine probleme, dann würde alles online gehen und meine frage sich erübrigen
<bekks> Wenn es Dir lediglich darum geht, ob der Gast online oder offline sein muss.
<bekks> Dazu sind die von Dir gelieferten Informationen aber zu ungenau.
<apollo13> was würde denn fehlen?
<bekks> Die genaue Aufklärung ob diese "Partition" von der Du sprichst, eine Partition innerhalb einer VM ist (und damit auf einem LV des Hosts liegt), oder ob es eine Partition des Hosts ist.
<apollo13> ersteres, anyways das ding hab ich mal geschrottet :) backup auspack
<apollo13> okay wie kann ich vom host aus partitionen aus diesem lv mounten?
<bekks> http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<ShetlandPony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/64hdez | Mounting a hard disk image including partitions using Linux | andremiller.net
<bekks> 10s google :)
<apollo13> pff, warum muss immer ich suchen ;) einmal jemand anders der mir hilft :)
<apollo13> bekks: thx, nach etwas testdisk magie rennt wieder alles :)
<apollo13> randnotiz: man sollte sich bei den sektoren nicht verrechnen :þ
<apollo13> bekks: wie üblich: danke für deine ausgezeichnete hilfe ;)
<schweegi> wie bekomme ich remastersys? das repo funktioniert nicht
<schweegi> kommt immer nur "Fehler 404"
<nemesis> http://www.golem.de/1103/82429.html "Die Forscher um den Physiker Sheldon Stone fanden Hinweise auf einen ganz bestimmten Typus von B-Mesonen, der dann entsteht, wenn Protonen beinahe mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit kollidieren." Falsch, es muss heißen: Sheldon cooper, the big bang theory ;)
<Deem> schweegi: wie sieht denn dein eintrag in der sources.list dazu aus?
<Deem> nemesis: du bist hier glaub ich falsch :P
<nemesis> psst
<schweegi> Deem, habe das Repo schon wieder entfernt, Synaptic meldete immer nur das es nicht gefunden wurde.. hatte dort wie im Wiki beschrieben mit deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository karmic/ probiert
<schweegi> habe aber jetzt ein deb-Paket auf Sourceforge gefunden, funktioniert daher jetzt :) sollte man das eventuell im wiki vermerken?
<Deem> schweegi: nicht wirklich. ich habs grad ausprobiert. geht
<Deem> das repo is auch online. siehe: http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository/karmic/
<schweegi> Deem, das repo? komisch, habe es 2 mal hinzugefügt, beide male kam von Synaptic die 404-Meldung
<Deem> schweegi: wichtig ist wahrscheinlich, dass du es manuell in die sources.list einfügst. über synaptic funktioniert es bei mri auch nicht
<schweegi> Deem, dann weiß ich fürs nächste Mal Bescheid, Danke :) habe es über das deb-Paket installiert und so läuft es jetzt auch..
<richyw> gibt es eine möglichkeit beim wiederherstellen mit Déjà Dup nur bestimmte ordner/datei wiederherzustellen? also vielleicht mit nem weiteren paket oder im terminal?
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-26
<endstille> moin, mein /home liegt auf sda6. Bei der installation ahbe ich gesagt, es soll verschlüsselt werden
<endstille> wenn ich jetzt alle daten incl. .ecryptfs auf eine andere partition kopiere und die fstab anpasse, warum kann ubuntu /home nicht mehr öffnen :( ?
<bullgard4> endstille: Was für eine Fehlermeldung erhältst Du genau?
<endstille> Cannot enter home directory. using /
<endstille> hab noch nie so eine verschlüsseltes home verschoben, daher weiß ich nicht, ob ich da was beachten muss
<endstille> eventuell  sind die daten einfach corrupt (habe btrfs mit LZO genutzt)
<endstille> btrfsck bricht eh immer ab, darum wollte ich das ja verschieben
<endstille> werde wohl einfach das alte sda6 nutzen, bis chris mason nen echt funktionierendes btrfsck baut :(
<san04> Guten Morgen, ich habe Ubuntu mit LVM verschlüsselt und dann den automatischen Login gewählt, bei jedem Start kommt kurz nachdem Ubuntu läuft die Anfrage den Keyring zu entsperren (indem u.a. das UbuntuOne-Passwort liegt). Lässt sich das auf eine Passworteingabe reduzieren? 
<deem> san04: afair nein. das lvm passwort hat ja mit dem keyring nichts zu tun
<san04> deem: ist in meinem Fall das gleiche, deshalb dachte ich man kann die vlt aneinander hängen? Ohne Verschlüsselung macht Ubuntu das doch auch, oder?
<deem> ohne verschlüsselung und mit autologin fragt ubuntu auch nach dem keyring passwort
<LetoThe2nd> nein, weil das lvm-"passwort" ja systemweit ist und erstmal in keiner beziehung zu deinem user steht.
<san04> ok, dann führt kein weg dran vorbei es zweimal einzugeben? Oder kann ich zB für UbuntuOne das PW woanders ablegen um den Keyring nicht bei jedem Start direkt entsperren zu müssen?
<LetoThe2nd> san04: 10sec googlen: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-get-rid-of-the-keyring-password-prompt/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu One : Help : FAQsHow do I get rid of the keyring password prompt? (at one.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> san04: oder auch: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1448299.html
<kubine> Title: [all variants] Unlock specific passwords (e.g. Ubuntu One) from keyring automatically (but not all)? [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<LetoThe2nd> san04: einfach mal ein bisschen kreatvi mit tante google sprechen :
<san04> hab ich auf deutsch versucht ;)
<san04> aber danke!
<LetoThe2nd> san04: you know, irc is just a google frontend with more insults. ;)
<san04> LetoThe2nd: dann hab ich ja doch alles richtig gemacht :P
<san04> LetoThe2nd: die Lektüre sagt aber auch nur, dass es nicht möglich ist :( Also entweder kein Passwort für den Keyring oder doppelte Eingabe, schade!
<LetoThe2nd> san04: gut möglich dass das so ist.
<endstille> bullgard4: ich hatte es als root kopiert und musste noch chown -R für meinen user machen, jetzt klappt es >.< ;)
<bullgard4> Ah!
<sky1> morgen.... welchen mta würdet ihr für ein  ticketsystem empfehlen das die  einkommenenden u. versendeten  mails  an eine ms-umgebung weitergibt ... 
<sky1> soll eingermaßen leicht zu konfigurieren sein und braucht nur diese funktion ... alles andere macht der ms-kram 
<nextnewbee> muß einem bootbarem liveCD Image einen kernelparameter übergeben. Wollte es automatisch machen in welches file soll ich den Parameter reinschreiben, geht das überhaupt?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Module-mit-Optionen-laden
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nextnewbee> okay, ist nicht ganz das was ich suche müßte das modul als option schon bei grub eingeben. ich wollte es statt manuell einzugeben irgendwo reinschreiben...
<dadrc> Bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob die Live-CD auch Grub benutzt
<dadrc> Wenn ja, kannst du das einfach in der /etc/default/grub der CD ändern
<LetoThe2nd> schon mal entsprechend gegooglet? "livecd change parameters"? (nach wunsch ein bisschen variieren)
<deem> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten#Angabe-von-Optionen-beim-Booten-von-CD
<kubine> Title: Booten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> das wiki ist allmächtig!!!!111einself
<bullgard4> DEB-Programmpaket »gnome-gmail«. Beschreibung: "...When selected, a Gmail web page will be used whenever an email service is requested." Das ist unklar formuliert. Ist nach Installation dieses DEB-Programmakets das Senden und Empfangen von E-Mails via Evolution noch möglich?
<apollo13> natürlich
<dAnjou> bullgard4: das ding springt ein, wenn du einen "mailto" link klickst
<dAnjou> sei er nun in einem programm oder auf einer website
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Ah! Danke!
<pc-world> wenn ich einen WLAN-Stick erst nach dem Booten einstecke, wird er u. U. nicht erkannt bzw. der Treiber läuft nicht (i.e. ifconfig zeigt den WLAN-Adapter nicht an). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Treiber zu laden, ohne zu rebooten?
<pc-world> (in lsusb wird der Stick angezeigt)
<Hodes> hey, gibt es eine alternative zu k9copy, dass auch .vob dateien erstellt? Hab gelesen die entwickicklung wurde eingestellt?!
<Hodes> ogm scheint die wahl zu sein :)
<kooldavi> weiß jemand, wie ich ein wii spiel mounte? ubuntu erkennt die dvd nicht von alleine. audio-cds etc. werden automatisch gemountet. das wii spiel allerdings nicht
<kooldavi> benutzte ubuntu 11.10
<Fuchs> gar nicht
<Fuchs> weil das ein eigenes Format ist. Warum moechtest Du ein Wiispiel mounten? 
<kooldavi> Fuchs: wollte ein backup machen
<kooldavi> Fuchs: die dvd ist schon ziemlich zerkratzt und bevor sie komplett kaputt ist, wollte ich sie sichern
<Fuchs> mhm. 
<Hodes> Fuchs, wollte ich auch gerade sagen. spiele vonner wii lassen sich nicht mounten, weder mit win oder linux
<Fuchs> kooldavi: es gibt software fuer die Wii, mit der Du Backups erstellen kannst ab der Wii auf USB Platte
<Fuchs> leider leider ist das nicht sonderlich legal, deswegen wird es hier nicht diskutiert
<Fuchs> (plus es hat nichts mit ubuntu zu tun) 
<kooldavi> wenn man die dvd nicht mounten kann, dann nicht. danke :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<steffen_> hi
<teacow> was is ne einfache möglichkeiten windows programme (im zweifel von ner cd) unter ubuntu zu starten?
<deem> teacow: wine oder crossover
<teacow> welches ist leichter?
<k1l_> !wine > teacow 
<kubine>  teacow: Informationen zu Wine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<k1l_> aber vorher und nachher in die appdb von wine gucken obs läuft und was man machen muss. wine support dann auch bei wine am besten direkt
<deem> es gibt kein leichter oder schwerer... es unterscheidet sich schlicht nur in der bedienung und darin, dass crossover kostenpflichtig ist
<steffen_> Ich möchte eine luks verschlüsselte Platte per libpam-mount beim Einloggen mit SSH einbinden. Das Einloggen mit ssh und public key funktioniert leider nicht. Per Passwort gehts. Kennt jemand eine Lösung?
<steffen_> Das muss ja irgendwie gehen, denn SSH und ecryptfs funktioniert ja auch im public key Verfahren.
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> versuche gerade alte kernel mit dem software-center zu entfernen. allerdings graut sich der "entfernen" button nur kurz aus, es passiert aber nix.
<subz3r0> im software-center steht bei dem kernel: "linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64" darunter dann "linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic"
<subz3r0> wie kann ich das per commandline bewerkstellingen?
<k1l_> mit apt-get das linux-image-..... entfernen
<k1l_> tabcompletion ist da dein freund
<hapennybacon> die linux-header nicht vergessen, sind immer 2 Pakete pro kernel
<k1l_> hapennybacon: die zeiht das linux image paket selbst mit runter, wenn man da nicht selber rumgefummelt hat
<subz3r0> ne hab nicht dran rumgefummel
<subz3r0> t
<subz3r0> hmm, in der shell zeigt der mir nun was wegen den nvidia treibern an
<subz3r0> ich paste mal...
<subz3r0> wär schön, wenn da mal einer drüber schaut. http://pastebin.com/96uCrFDJ
<kubine> Title: Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT: linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic 0 aktuali - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> wie war der befehl oben?
<k1l_> und ja, der deinstalliert auch per dkms die nvidia treiber für den kernel dann.
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<k1l_> (das ist ja der vorteil der treiber aus den quellen gegenüber den treibern von der homepage von nvidia. da macht der treiber das bei neuen und alten kerneln nicht von alleine)
<subz3r0> gut zu wissen. gibt es dann noch mehr platzersparnis? oder ist der nvidia treiber mit eingerechnet in den 152 MB?
<subz3r0> dann deinstallier ich mal fröhlich weiter ;) keine sorge 2-3 kernel lasse ich noch übrig. falls doch mal mit dem neuen was nicht funktioniert
<subz3r0> oha, knapp 1 gig mehr an space. danke für die hilfe
<fabellogo> hallo, ich habe folgendes problem mein touchpad/maus am laptop funktioniert nicht
<subz3r0> fabellogo, nur das touchpad oder die maus über usb auch nicht?
<subz3r0> ggf mit den FN-Tasten einschalten?
<subz3r0> man kann auch einstellen, dass das touchpad nicht funktioniert solange du das keyboard benutzt... ggf mal die einstellungen überprüfen
<fabellogo> nur das touchpad
<subz3r0> und wenn du die maus abklemmst? Bei mir funktioniert nur eines von beiden.(habs so eingestellt)
<fabellogo> nein das touchpad funktioniert weiterhin nicht, wo kann ich das einstellen?
<subz3r0> welches ubuntu haste? und welche oberfläche?
<fabellogo> lubuntu 10.10
<subz3r0> lubuntu ist mit welcher oberfläche? :) 
<subz3r0> normal solltest du irgendwo im menü den eintrag "maus" haben
<subz3r0> nutze selber die gnome shell. da ist es oben rechts wo der user steht "systemeinstellungen"
<fabellogo> ich habe eine lxde oberfläche
<subz3r0> oder schon mal nach der typenbezeichnung deines laptops +touchpad +ubuntu gesucht?
<fabellogo> gibt es keine befehle für den terminal?
<subz3r0> ned sicher ob du es mit lsusb findest :)
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> "grep -B 5 mouse /proc/bus/input/devices"
<fabellogo> meine tastatur ist komplett umgestellt was kann ich da machen
<subz3r0> was heisst "umgestellt"?
<fabellogo> wenn zb. shift + 6 tippe erscheint:^anstatt &
<deem> fabellogo: du hast ein englisches layout
<deem> fabellogo: gib mal in einem terminal ein: "setxkbmap de"
<fabellogo> danke an deem
<gRmml> Paketinstallationsprogramm - skype                  Abhängigkeiten werden installiert
<gRmml> da hängt es schon seit 5 min und nix tut sich
<gRmml> kann weder abbrechen noch paket installieren klicken
<gRmml> muss dazu sagen bin linux newbie
<gRmml> und nutze kubuntu
<gRmml> keiner ne idee?
<Fuchs> mach es halt mal tot, 
<Fuchs> und anschliessend notfalls auf einer Konsole ein sudo apt-get -f install 
<gRmml> wenn du mir sagst wie, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.. linux newbie
<Fuchs> okay, welches Programm hast Du gestartet um es zu installieren? 
<gRmml> er hat mich einfach nach dem download gefragt öffnen da habe ich nur ja geklickt
<Fuchs> okay, kannst Du mal eine Konsole oeffnen? (Alt+F2 + konsole  sollte gehen)
<Fuchs> dann gerne mal ein    ps aux | egrep "muo|syna|pack|apt"     (genau so, copy & paste vielleicht) eingeben, und das Resultat in einen pastebin 
<Fuchs> !paste > gRmml 
<kubine>  gRmml: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Fuchs> den da
<gRmml> wenn ich deinen text kopiere und in die konsolee hacke passiert überhauptnix
<Fuchs> also enter druecken musst Du dann noch 
<gRmml> i know
<gRmml> aberr dan shclißt sich einfach die konsole
<Etoma> Hallo zusammen
<gRmml> hi
<Fuchs> da muesste zumindest eine Zeile kommen 
<Ubuntu_Newbie> Nabend
<Fuchs> gut, Du koenntest auch xkill nehmen
<Fuchs> aber das finde ich nicht so eine berauschende Idee 
<Etoma> ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es Leute die Ubuntu auf eine Ac100 gekriegt haben?
<gRmml> wie komme ich denn an das terminal? wo ich das auch eingeben kann? oder ist die konsole das gleiche?
<Ubuntu_Newbie> Kennt sich jemand mit OpenVPN aus? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit spezifischen Clients spezifische Setups zu übergeben? Also in dem Sinne das z.B. der Server für den einen Client ein Internetgateway ist und für einen anderen z.B. einfach ein zentraler Verbindungsknoten um über das VPN mit anderen verbundenen Client kommunizieren zu können.
<Etoma> Terminal = Konsole
<gRmml> ok
<gRmml> komisch das dann aber nix passiert wenn ich    ps aux | egrep "muo|syna|pack|apt" da eingeben und enter drücke
<Guschtel> dann läuft nix mit diesen namen
<lordi> gRmml, dann tipp doch in einem anderen terminal mal xkill ein, und klicke auf das nicht reagierende fenster. damit schließt du es
<Guschtel> geht strg+alt+esc + klick unter gnome/unity nicht?
<gRmml> ich musste erst in die konsole terminal eintippen damit sich das terminal geöffnet hat und da konnte ich dann das eingeben und habe folgendes raus bekommen..
<gRmml> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406847/
<kubine> Title: skype › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<gRmml> ok.. ich habe es jetzt mit xkill gekillt und noch mal installiert und jetzt ging es..
<gRmml> ich danke euch
<gRmml> mal gucken obs jetzt auch läuft
<gRmml> funktioniert!
<gRmml> ich dank euch und entschuldige mich noch mal für meine newbie fragen
<gRmml> wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend und bis die tage
<k1l_> immer diese drohungen "bis die tage"  ;p
<lordi> lol
<Hodes> http://geekroom.de/os/unix/ubuntu-10-10-in-grub-2-die-bootreihenfolge-andern/ .. Hey ich geh gerade hier nach vor, nur woher weiß ich welche zahl windows als grub_default zahl hat
<Hodes> ?
<LupusE> hi
<Hodes> hallo
<lordi> Hodes," Texteditor und wir ändern den Wert GRUB_DEFAULT auf den gewünschten Eintrag. Also den Eintrag, den das jeweilige Betriebssystem in der Bootauswahl hat."
<Hodes> lordi, jap wie finde ich heraus welche nr windows hat?
<Hodes> hatte mir jetzt gerade schon startup-manager installiert, wenn es damit geht, hätte sich das problem schon gelöst :)
<lordi> Hodes, bei dir werden doch beim start die einzelnen betriebssysteme angezeigt, untereinander
<k1l_> trag da einfach den string ein, den du booten möchtest. dann musst du auch keine reihen zählen oder es verschiebt sich alles
<lordi> erster eintrag = 0, zweiter eintrag = 1 , etc
<k1l_> !grub_2 > Hodes 
<kubine>  Hodes: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Hodes> lordi, jap es is nr.6, startup-manager hatte es geändert
<lordi> alles klar :-)
<Hodes> danke :)
<lordi> np
<Hodes> mhhh eigentlich sollte er doch jetzt windows booten, tut er aber nicht. unter /etc/default/grub steht auch nr 6 aber es passiert nix o.O?!
<Hodes> hab jetzt was falsch gemacht?
<k1l_> Hodes: updat-grub ausgeführt?
<Hodes> k1l_, öhhm dachte startup-manager macht das automatisch, mom eben
<k1l_> und ich habe dir eben einen besseren lösungsweg vorgschlagen. bei den "hilfstools" weiss man nicht, was sie genau machen oder nicht machen
<Hodes> k1l_, du sagtest namen hinschreiben
<Hodes> reicht denn windows 7, oder noch mehr?
<k1l_> Hodes: ja, gemäß der anleitung im wiki, die ich auch verlinkt habe lassen
<k1l_> "Wählt den Eintrag mit der exakten Bezeichnung, z.B ......"   vlt einfach mal bischen mehr nachlesen und weniger wild rumklicken :)
<dreamon__> Hodes, Da hab ich neulich was schönes Gefunden.. mal schauen ob ichs noch finde.. 
<Hodes> dreamon__, ok :) 
<Hodes> k1l_, ok, also auch windows 7 (loader) (on/dev/sda1)???
<k1l_> wenn das da so steht dann ja
<dreamon__> Hodes, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-10-04-grub2-default-booteintrag/#post-2545139 -> da wird Windows an erste stelle gesetzt. Dann spielen auch die Kernel UPdates von Ubuntu keine Rolle mehr.. ich hoffe das ist es was du suchst. ( hab nicht alles gelesen)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 10.04: Grub2 Default booteintrag › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> der vorteil dieser lösung ist, dass bei  verändern der anzahl oder reihenfolge im grub trotzdem immer der selbe eintrag der standard bleibt
<subz3r0> hmpf. kann mir einer sagen wieso nen fehler kommt. die sources.list passt http://pastebin.com/QaMRZpGQ
<kubine> Title: h - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subz3r0> hier der fehler: E: Line 1 too long in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.
<subz3r0> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<subz3r0> zeile eins ist doch auskommentiert?
<Hodes> okeeee jetzt bin ich durcheinander, was soll ich denn jetzt machen? das grub-script ändern oder nach k1l_ vorgehen und windows als statisch eintragen?
<Hodes> bzw. was is sinniger
<lordi> k1l_s idee find ich besser, wenn das wirklich klappt
<Hodes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52963/how-do-i-set-windows-to-boot-as-the-default-in-the-boot-loader
<Hodes> :)
<kubine> Title: grub2 - How do I set Windows to boot as the default in the boot loader? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<dakira> Hodes: das sieht richtig aus ;)
<Hodes> ok jetzt hab ich nur bedenken das startup-manager schon in meiner datei rumgefuscht hat. kann ich grub2 sozusagen resetten? bzw. könnte ich von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration den entry benutzen?
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Kann man den open-file-dialog (gtk) einzeln öffnen? (über einen befehl)
<Hodes> deinstalliert hab ich startup-manager auf jeden fall schonmal
<Hodes> ok müsste stimmen, hab gerade mal verglichen
<Hodes> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" vga=769" stimmt der eintrag auch?
<Hodes> aha da muss als splash vor :P ... so langsam blick etwas durch
<Hodes> k1l_, sauba mit der anleitung von ubuntuusers.de und dir hat alles so funktioniert wie ich es wollte, danke nochmal :)
<Hodes> wenn mir jetzt noch einer sagt, wie ich das tearing wegbekomme beim dvd abspielen, wäre ich euch sehr sehr verbunden :)....hab schon in ccsm und nvidia-settings vsync aktiviert und die bufferrate hochgesetzt, oder wie sich das schimpft, aber leider hab ich immer noch tearing beim abspielen. kann mir da noch jmd weiter helfen?
<hdp> Versuch es ohne Compositing.
<Hodes> hdp, was meinst du genau? in ccsm?
<k1l_> darauf setzen, dass die performance von unity in 12.04 besser wird
<k1l_> oder halt unity 2d probieren
<Hodes> k1l_, nicht im ernst oder?
<dakira> daswort: ich bin mir nicht sicher, was du meinst, aber ab Ubuntu 11.04 ist der default gvfs-open. Also "gvfs-open foo.torrent" oeffnet die Datei mit dem Programm, welches mit .torrent Dateien assoziiert ist.
<k1l_> Hodes: bei 11.10 verträgt sich die mischung aus unity, compiz und den treibern nicht
<Hodes> k1l_, na toll, ich dachte compiz brauch ich um die einstellung durchführen zu können? obwohl das panel lies sich ja auch anders transparent machen. dh. ccsm deinstallieren?
<dakira> Hodes: guck mal hier http://www.glasen-hardt.de/?p=1439
<kubine> Title: Bugfix gegen schlechte Unity-Performance unter Ubuntu 11.10 « Glasens Blog (at www.glasen-hardt.de)
<k1l_> Hodes: compiz ist nicht ccsm
<k1l_> ccsm ist nur zum einstellen von compiz
<Hodes> k1l_, compiz ist standard bei unity oder?
<dakira> hodes: in Ubuntu 12.04 gibt es die Probleme nicht mehr (bei mir mit nvidia).
<k1l_> ja, und was anderes gibts auch nicht. weil unity und compiz zusammen gehören
<dakira> Hodes: Unity laeuft als plugin von Compiz
<k1l_> dakira: jo bei mir auch., deswegen sag ich ja: auf 12.04 warten
<Hodes> dakira, is dieses ppa denn vertrauenswürdig? :P
<Hodes> sonst warte ich lieber auch noch
<Hodes> wurd mir ja schon häufig gesagt, auch hier, dass man nich unbedingt auf ppa's zurückgreifen soll
<dakira> Hodes: der mann hat schon  einen ganz guten ruf in der deutschen Linux-Landschaft ;) Er hat das Paket auch so gebaut, dass es bei einem update sauber ersetzt wird ohne probleme.
<aramiscd> Warum nicht jetzt schon 12.04 installieren?
<dakira> Hodes: ich wuerde aber ehrlich gesagt einfach erst mal machen, was da steht ohne das PPA zu nutzen (also die einstellungen von aktualisierungsrate und vblank).. und ansonsten kann dank jenkins 12.04 schon jetzt echt empfehlen..
<Hodes> aramiscd, xD ich hab vor 2 tagen gefragt, ob ubuntu 12.04 noch sehr buggy ist
<aramiscd> Hodes: Und?
<aramiscd> Ist es?
<Hodes> aramiscd, kann ich nicht beurteilen, habs ja nicht installeirt
<aramiscd> Ich hab es hier laufen.
<Hodes> dakira, jap die einstellungen hat ich schon getestet, brachte aber keinen erfolg
<aramiscd> Ist eigentlich stabil.
<aramiscd> Das Panel schmiert selten mal ab. Sonst merk ich keine Probleme.
<aramiscd> allerdings im fallback mode
<Hodes> aramiscd, eigentlich ist immer eine einschränkung
<dakira> Hodes: jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com sorgt dafuer, dass nichts relevantes kaputt geht und 12.04 auch waerend der entwicklung produktiv nutzbar ist. da schon alle freezes durch sind wird sich auch an den paketen nichts mehr grundlegend aendern. ich empfehle daher upgrade (und das haette ich in den letzten 5 Jahren NIE getan).
<Hodes> aramiscd, werd wenn noch auf 12.04 rc warten
<k1l_> die unstable versionen sind nichts für anfänger.
<k1l_> was da wer nutzt ist seine sache, aber hier im offiziellen support wird auf die stabilen versionen verwiesen
<Hodes> dakira, upgrade zu 12.04?
<aramiscd> War ja nur ne Frage. :-)
<Hodes> aramiscd, ich kann dich voll und ganz nachvollziehen, ich kann es auch nie abwarten und hatte auch schon alphas betas etc drauf. aber leider hatte ich damit auch manchmal meine probleme dann
<Hodes> aramiscd, bei android hätte ich auch gerne ics, nur das schmiert bei mir auch noch andauernd ab. lord clockan ROM
<Hodes> hoffe das war jetzt keine werbung geschweige denn der herr sitz im channel
<Hodes> also zum schluss, nochmal herzlichen dank für wiedermals guten support und bis dann
<daswort>  dakira: Nein ich meine das Fenster das aufgerufen wird wenn du z.B. in Chromium Strg+O zum öffnen drückst. 
<daswort> Bzw. wenn man etwas speichern möchte.
<dakira> daswort: da macht es ja keinen sinn das ausserhalb einer anwendung zu nutzen. ausser du willst einem shell-skript die moeglichkeit zur dateiauswahl geben. das stichwort da lautet zenity
<daswort> Ne ich möchte Logs vom File chooser haben, der scheint kaputt zu sein. Und ich finde kein Bugreport, und ohne Infos kein Bugreport :(
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-27
<AlexPH> moin
<AlexPH> keiner da?
<deem> nein
<deem> oder erwartest du, dass dir alle leute in diesem channel guten morgen sagen?
<AlexPH> ;)
<AlexPH> na aber mindestens... ;)
<san04> Sollte man ein verschlüsseltes Laufwerk immer über den entsprechenden Befehl (Bei LUKS über luksClose) oder über das Programm (bei Truecrypt) unmounten, oder kann man das auch problemlos über die Konsole (mit umount) oder den Dateimanager aushängen, wie unverschlüsselte Laufwerke auch?
<bullgard4_> Ubuntu 11.10 meldet beim Booten" * Starting Mount network filesystems. [OK]" und  sofort anschließend: " * Stopping Mount network filesystems. [OK]" Warumführt Ubuntu hintereinander gegenteilige Operationen aus?
<deem> bullgard4_: vielleicht weil er damit beginnt etwas zu mounten, nichts findet und es wieder beendet?
<bullgard4_> deem: Hm Ja, könnte sein.
<yannickoo> Moin! Könnt ihr mir sagen, wieso ich nicht "Enhanced desktop zoom" benutzen kann, obwohl es angeschaltet ist und ich die richtige Tastenkombination verwende?
<yannickoo> Hatte da jemand eine Lösung für mich?
<jokrebel> yannickoo: Das Die Tastenkombination vielleicht von was anderem verwendet wird?
<jokrebel> yannickoo: Kennst Du? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CCSM_Barrierefreiheit#Erweiterter-Desktop-Zoom --- Da steht unter anderem: Man sollte vermeiden, beide Optionen gleichzeitig zu setzen.
<kubine> Title: CCSM Barrierefreiheit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<yannickoo> jokrebel: da würde doch gemeckert werden
<mrkramps> ich würde mir gerne für eine SSD batched discard via anachron einrichten und mir stellt sich gerade die frage wie ich eine systemmeldung ausgeben lassen kann, wenn das script ausgeführt wurden - jemand einen vorschlag, wo ich ansetzen kann?
<yannickoo> jokrebel: habe das andere gar nicht angeschaltet
<yannickoo> Auch andere Sachen funktionieren nicht, wie annotate oder so
<yannickoo> Compiz-Einstellungen greifen anscheinend generell nicht
<hubertus_> mrkramps: also ausgabe in /var/log/messages ?
<koegs> mrkramps: ich lass mir die ergebnisse von cronjobs immer per mail schicken über postfix
<mrkramps> hubertus_: das wäre eine möglichkeit
<mrkramps> koegs: nicht unbedingt das, was ich suche
<hubertus_> ausgabe umleiten ;-)
<mrkramps> hubertus_: wie machen?
<mrkramps> aso… einfach befehl >>/var/log/messages?
<jokrebel> yannickoo: Läuft compiz denn überhaupt?
<koegs> mrkramps: evtl. ginge ja auch notify-send http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benachrichtigungsdienst
<kubine> Title: Benachrichtigungsdienst › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> fürs schreiben ins log wäre "logger" zuständig
<yannickoo> jokrebel: anscheinend nicht
<mrkramps> koegs: der notification deamon würde aber nicht ohne Xserver laufen
<hubertus_> russich aber einfach ist z.B. echo "hallo du" >> /var/log/messages
<koegs> mrkramps: wusste ja nicht, das kein X läuft, davon hast du nix gesagt
<koegs> dann wäre logger die variante
<jokrebel> yannickoo: Anscheinend oder überprüft? 
<yannickoo> jokrebel: sieht so aus, wenn nichts greift was ich einstelle...
<yannickoo> BigKing++
<mrkramps> koegs: sorry, im prinzip läuft natürlich schon ein X, aber es würde ja keine ausgabe erscheinen, wenn es mal nicht läuft
<mrkramps> vielleicht mache ich mir auch zuviele gedanken
<koegs> mrkramps: ich würde beides einbauen, ein notify-send, falls man gerade am rechner ist und ein logger fürs syslog
<koegs> und dann noch eine mail für den cronjob, so verpasst du nix :)
<mrkramps> koegs: ok, ich seh auch gerade, dass notify-send keine fehlermeldung ausgibt, wenn es ohne X aufgerufen wird… also besten dank, ich folge deiner empfehlung mit logger und notify
<jokrebel> yannickoo: Schau doch mal ob ein prozess namens Compiz überhaupt am laufen ist. Ansonstens vielleicht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_CCSM?redirect=no#Problemloesung --- viel Erfolg, ich muss los.
<kubine> Title: Compiz CCSM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> cu
<yannickoo> jokrebel++
<mrkramps> großartig, jetzt stehe ich spontan vor dem nächsten problem… ich muss das discard wieder aus der fstab nehmen und wundere mich, warum meine ssd ohne die option "defaults" gemountet wird!? kann mich dazu jemand aufklären?
<koegs> nopate doch mal deine fstab
<koegs> und evtl. die ausgabe von mount
<mrkramps> koegs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406867/
<kubine> Title: fstab / mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> irgendjemand, der mich zu meinem paste aufklären kann?
<dadrc> hm, sieht doch jetzt nicht so falsch aus. gerade erst online gekommen, wasn los?
<mrkramps> dadrc: ich hatte mich gewundert, warum die mount option defaults fehlt
<mrkramps> ich kann mic für meinen teil nicht entsinnen, die entfernt zu haben
<dadrc> uh. keine ahnung. kann nur sagen: mount zeigt defaults nicht an, sondern löst das in die einzelnen befehle auf
<dadrc> aber wenn das vorher mal in der der fstab drin stand, keine ahnung, wer das entfernt hat.
<mrkramps> dadrc: ich weiß nicht, ob es dringestanden hat… im Artikel zu SSDs im wiki ist es auch nirgends erwähnt
<mrkramps> wäre jetzt klasse, wenn jemand selber 'ne SSD hätte und mir sagen könnte, was in seiner fstab steht
<dadrc> Naja, defaults impliziert ja schon fast, dass man es nicht explizit ranschreiben muss ;)
<mrkramps> ist was dran…
<mrkramps> juhu… jetzt kann ich gleich weitermachen mit fragezeichen. anacron läuft nicht auf laptops im batteriebetrieb…
<dreamon_> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Firefox oder einen beliebigen Browser dazu zu bringen, wenn eine bestimmte Seite nicht erreichbar ist, dann eine festgelegt Alternativseite zu öffnen. Beispiel öffne Seite 192.168.0.xx -> Wenn nicht erreichbar dann über xxx.dyndns.org 
<koegs> mrkramps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94155/run-anacron-even-when-on-battery-laptop
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - Run anacron even when on battery (laptop) - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> koegs: danke, darüber bin ich auch schon gestolpert, weiß aber nicht, ob es da nicht vielleicht sinnvoller wäre einen normalen cronjob beim systemstart/shutdown einzurichten
<koegs> könntest du auch machen
<nabda> tach. kann mir jemand ein off topic room empfehlen?
<fabellogo_> hallo, ich bekomme bei start error fd0 error read angezeigt
<fabellogo_> was kann ich da machen
<bullgard4> Welche Distribution hast Du, welche Version?
<fabellogo_> lubuntu 11.10
<bullgard4> fabellogo_: Ich habe kein Lubuntu. Vielleicht kann ich Dir trotzdem helfen. Wie heißt die Fehlermeldung genau?
<fabellogo_> "error: fd0 error read" ich glaube das hat was mit meinem diskettenlaufwerk zu tun das schnarrt bei der fehlermeldung
<bullgard4> fabellogo_: devices.txt: "Floppy disk controller 0, drive 0, autodetect." --
<fabellogo_> wo finde ich die devices.txt
<bullgard4> Ist diese Fehlermeldung heute das erste Mal aufgetreten?
<fabellogo_> ja nachdem ich ein update gemacht habe
<sysdef> lol @ diskettenlaufwerk
<sysdef> sry
<bullgard4> Die Datei »devices.txt« findest Du in der »Documentation«. Die installiert Ubuntu gewöhnlich automatisch. Mach mal '~$ locate devices.txt'. Dann findest Du sie. Aber ich habe Dir ja schon die Bedeutung von fd0 gesagt. 
<x11> hi,
<bullgard4> fabellogo_: Eine Aktualisierung von was auf was?
<x11> ich hab grade ein find gestartet, aber es läuft schon ewig und braucht auch irgendwie keine ressourcen ...
<x11> *vorhin
<bullgard4> x11: Dann würde ich das Kommando abbrechen und noch einmal starten.
<tony__> guten tag liebe ubuntu community^^
<x11> das macht es nicht besser, unter top ist nichts zu sehen und gesamtlast ist auch normal
<sysdef> x11: sie sah dein befehl denn aus?
<x11> find . -type f -exec grep -iq "foo" \; -print
<joschi> x11: dein grep kommando wartet auf eingabe auf stdout
<joschi> ähm, stdin natürlich
<joschi> da fehlt noch der dateiname (bzw. der platzhalter {}) in deiner exec action
<sysdef> agree
<x11> :) danke
<dadrc> fabellogo_, ich würd einfach mal das Diskettenlaufwerk im BIOS deaktivieren und gucken, ob du dann wieder sauber booten kannst
<eminor> braucht man überhaupt find? wieso nicht grep -R ...?
<eminor> achso.. er will nach dateinamen suchen
<x11> ne schon nach dem inhalt
<eminor> ok
<eminor> dann nimm grep -R :P
<x11> naaj find hat noch den forteil dass du z.b sowas machen kanns  -name ".php", was ich grade benutze
<x11> *vorteil
<eminor> ja, du hattest aber nur -type f als kriterium angegeben :)
<x11> jo, habs grade noch eingegrenzt damit es schneller geht
<x11> ok, so gehts aber net für meinen fall, seh ich gerade.. was ist denn wenn binarys und sowas wie filme ausschließen möchte? kann man z.b nur dateien mit einer bestimmten kodierung (utf8) finden?
<fabellogo> hallo, war eben hier wegen "fd0 error read"
<fabellogo> wo finde ich die datei devices.txt und was muss ich da ändern
<sysdef> x11: ich denk du verlaesst allmaehlich den bereich der faehigkeiten der shell tools. (den vom ubuntu support sicherlich ^^)
<joschi> x11: eine kombination von 'file', 'grep' und 'find' kann das
<sysdef> file macht auch nen charset guessing in form von "UTF-8 Unicode English text, with CRLF, LF line terminators", pp.
<fabellogo> was mache ich mit dem fehler fd0 error read
<bullgard4> fabellogo: "[14:26]	bullgard4	Die Datei »devices.txt« findest Du in der »Documentation«. Die installiert Ubuntu gewöhnlich automatisch. Mach mal '~$ locate devices.txt'. Dann findest Du sie. Aber ich habe Dir ja schon die Bedeutung von fd0 gesagt. "
<gandaro> kann man diese guest-\w{6} benutzer ohne bedenken löschen, die beim anmelden als "gastnutzer" bei lightdm erstellt werden?
<bullgard4> fabellogo: "[14:54]	fabellogo	was mache ich mit dem fehler fd0 error read" Darauf hatte Dir geantwortet: "[14:32]	dadrc	fabellogo_, ich würd einfach mal das Diskettenlaufwerk im BIOS deaktivieren und gucken, ob du dann wieder sauber booten kannst"
<fabellogo> ja das habe ich gemacht und gebootet, aber ich möchte ja das diskettenlaufwerk in lubuntu einbinden
<bullgard4> fabellogo: Du solltest systematisch vorgehen! Kannst Du ordentlich booten, wenn das Diskettenlaufwerk im BIOS deaktiviert ist?
<fabellogo> ja
<fabellogo> @bullgard4 ja
<x11> hab hier gerade was unschönes gemacht, was vom prinzip her _eigentlich_ funktionieren sollte:  for I in `find . -type f -exec file {} | egrep -e (ACII|UTF-8) \; -print`; do if ( -n `grep $I` ); the echo $I; fi; done .. aber wie konnte ich nochmal bei egrep das oder enutzen, war das nicht mit (..|...) ?
<ubik89> Hallo, ich hab einen TFT mit dem D-Sub Anschluss an meinem Notebook angeschlossen... Und außerdem HDMI an einen LCD Fernseher. Der LCD Fernseher bekommt aber kein Bild... Warum?
<bullgard4> fabellogo: Ich kann mich erinnern, daß es solche Schwierigkeiten früher (vor  Jahren) auch bei Ubuntu gab. Du müßtest mal nach der genauen Fehlermeldung googeln. Da mußte damals ein Konfigurationsparameter anders eingestellt werden. Ich dachte immer, bei Ubuntu sei das längst behoben.
<nibbler__> ubik89, haste den 2. ausgang aktiveirt?
<ubik89> ja.
<ubik89> unter Systemeinstellungen -> Monitore meinst du?
<nibbler__> ubik89, da, und/oder über den shortcut am laptop vllt?
<nibbler__> Fn-F?
<ubik89> moment
<ubik89> cool hat geklappt
<ubik89> danke!
<nibbler__> bitte ;-)
<bullgard4> x11: Auszug aus 'man grep': " Matcher Selection:  -E, --extended-regexp:  Interpret PATTERN as an extended regular expression (ERE, see below).  (-E is specified by POSIX.)" --  Du solltest Dich also mit regular expressions beschäftigen!
<fabellogo> kennt den jemand hier: fd0 error read
<nibbler__> fabellogo, klingt ignorierenswert *find*
<ppq> fabellogo: jo, das kann man ignorieren, wenn man kein diskettenlaufwerk hat
<dadrc> hat er, und will er nutzen
<nibbler__> asooo
<nibbler__> oldschool
<bullgard4> Warum schreibt Ubuntu in die Datei /var/log/boot.log? Nur zur menuellen Fehlersuche des Startvorgangs?
<bullgard4> s/menuellen/manauellen/
<nibbler__> bullgard4, is halt ne logdatei, und die erfüllt wohl den gleichen zweck wie alle logdateien
<bullgard4> nibbler__: hm
<nibbler__> ...nicht zu verwechseln mit den .log dateien in /var/lib/postgresql/
<bullgard4> postgresql benutze ich nicht.
<bullgard4> nibbler__: Ja, es wird wohl so sein. (Manchmal wird diese Datei auch automatisch an einen Fehlerbericht für Launchpad angehängt.)
<nibbler__> ... wie untypisch für logdateien, sie bei einem fehlerbericht mitzuschicken ;-)
<beaver74> Auf einer Intel 915GM, würde da Flash HW Beschleunigt laufen? Flash 11.1.102.63-0oneiric1 und FX 11.0 wird verwendet.
<beaver74> xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.15.901-1ubuntu2.1 ist installiert
<dadrc> Angeblich hat Adobe den HW-Support für Linux mit 11 gekillt
<dadrc> Siehe https://bugbase.adobe.com/index.cfm?event=bug&id=2992148 bzw http://forums.adobe.com/thread/911321
<kubine> Title: Bug#2992148 - [Platform_Linux]OverrideGpuValidation does not work anymore on 945GM (at bugbase.adobe.com)
<beaver74> ja, gehört hatte ich auch von, wollte es nur nicht glauben.. danke dadrc 
<sappel> hallo. habe nach einem kürzlichen update das problem, dass ich mich als user nicht mehr anmelden kann. lightdm startet zwar, aber beim login geht es ca. 5secs und ich habe erneut die login maske
<sappel> mit sudo startx von tty1 komme ich rein, als user nicht. hat da jemand einen tipp, wo ich suchen soll?
<sappel> ecryptfs entschlüsselt die user partition soweit sauber, zumindest sehe ich in tty1 alles
<sdx23> .xsessionerrors sollte aufschlussreich sein.
<sappel> wunderbar, danke
<sappel> geht wieder, danke. .ICEauthority hat wohl ärger gemacht, netbook musste kürzlich mal gezwungenermaßen neugestartet werden
<sappel> ich vermute, dass da die datei korrupt geworden is
<Ghost_Inductee> Tach zusammen
<dreamon_> Hab mir ein iso von einer distro gezogen. In der Virtualbox kann ich es problemlos booten. Wenn ich es mit dd auf einen stick übertrage, dann bootet es nicht.. woran könnte das liegen?
<bekks> Daran, dass man so keinen bootfähigen USB Stcik bauen kann.
<dreamon_> bekks, hm.. ist mir aber schon einige mal gelungen.. wie könnte ich es noch machen?
<bekks> ! unetbootin > dreamon_ 
<kubine>  dreamon_: Informationen zu UNetbootin finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<sdx23> dreamon_: Im Supportkanal der entsprechenden Distribution fragen, anstatt hier. Mit Ubuntu-Images funktioniert das dden.
<dreamon_> sdx23, stimmt.. bei Ubuntu gehts.. daher ging ich davon aus, das es immer geht. 
<dreamon_> bekks, Habe das UNetbootin gestartet.. kann das image wählen. Aber unten bei laufwerk hab ich USB-Laufwerk gewählt.. aber ich kann keines auswählen. 
<bekks> Dann hast Du als der User der Du bist nicht ausreichende Rechte um auf die entspr. USB Geräte zuzugreifen.
<dreamon_> bekks, Habs nun mit gksu gestartet.. kann aber auch nicht mehr wählen. Obwohl mit fdisk den Stick mit /dev/sdc 1GB anzeigt. Das image ist nur ca 500mb groß
<dreamon_> Gibts noch eine Alternative zu unetbootin, oder eine andere Methode?
<bekks> dreamon_: Frag einfach im entsprechenden Supportchannel der Distribution die Du testen willst nach, wie man das Ding auf einen USB Stcik bekommt.
<dreamon_> ok
<nawuko> Hey, ich hab mal eine kleine frage.. ich hätte gern in Ubuntu 11.10 tillig für die fenster, ist das möglich?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> nimm einen beliebigen WM, der es kann
<nawuko> ich häts aber gern in Unity integriert
<bekks> nawuko: Das kann Unity aber nicht.
<nawuko> das ist ja doof :D
<Fuchs> nawuko: unity ist compiz, so lange es dafuer kein tiling plugin gibt: ist nicht. 
<Fuchs> nawuko: Alternative: KDE nehmen, kwin kann tiling, und man kann KDE ziemlich fest auf unity trimmen
<nawuko> sonst konnte man ion3 in gnome integrieren .. schad.. danke :D
<Fuchs> mit so einer haesslichen Sidebar mit Icon Tasks und Lupen-aehnlichen krunnern 
<dreamon_> bekks, lag an der Formatierung.. mußt mit fat32 formatieren.. dann wurde /dev/sdc1 angezeigt
<matti_> join #opensuse
<Fuchs> matti_: try to put a / in front
<matti_> thanks for the notice. I haven't been on IRC for years...
<nAsH_> Hallo erstmal. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich über die Konsole die Wlan Verbindung trennen kann? Ich meine nicht per ifconfig ... down sondern nur die Verbindung zum Wlanrouter?
<ppq> nAsH_: du könntest das mit iwconfig machen, mit rfkill den wlanadapter deaktivieren oder das modul entladen
<nAsH_> ppq: Danke, werd ich mal probieren. Wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde hats geklappt :)
<ppq> :)
<nAsH_> ppq: Stelle mich glaube ich zu blöd an. Muss auch gestehen, ich habe Linux erst seit 2 Tagen auf meinem Rechner. Wie würde das mit iwconfig gehen? Finde da in der Hilfe keinen Hinweis.
<ppq> nAsH_: hm, anscheinend nimmt man da doch besser ifconfig. was spricht denn dagegen, eigentlich?
<nAsH_> ppq: Wenn ich ifconfig benutze komme ich zwar nicht mehr ins Internet, aber der Wlanadapter bleibt mit dem Router verbunden, wenn ich das richtig sehe.
<ppq> nAsH_: aha. merkwürdig. na dann entweder rfkill oder das modul entladen. rfkill muss man manuell rückgängig machen, wenn man das modul entlädt ist nach einem neustart oder nach dem erneuten laden des moduls alles wieder normal
<nAsH_> ppq: Hmm also wenn ich mit Ubuntu unter der grafischen Oberfläche Rechtsklick auf das Wlanicon im Tray mache kann ich dort anklicken "Verbindung trennen" das ist die Funktion die ich suche nur eben über die Konsole. Das mit dem Modul verstehe ich nicht. Schätze ich muss noch etwas mehr lesen um das zu verstehen.
<ppq> nAsH_: ich hätte jetzt gesagt, dass das einem 'ifdown' gleichkommt, aber offenbar ist dem nicht so. am simpelsten dürfte es mit rfkill sein, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill guck mal da
<kubine> Title: rfkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> nAsH_: übrigens kannst du in einer ruhigen minute mal das hier lesen, ein sehr gelungener leitfaden für einsteiger: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<kubine> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nAsH_> ppq: Super vielen Dank für die Links. Den zu rfkill guck ich mir gleich mal an, für den anderen ists mir heut schon zu spät.
<ppq> nAsH_: keine ursache. wenn irgendwas unklar ist, ruhig hier fragen :)
<nAsH_> ppq: Super danke. Habe schon das Wochenende damit verbracht mich ein bisschen einzuarbeiten. Musste 3 mal alles neu installieren, weil ich dazu neige immer gleich an allem möglichen rumzuspielen und Linux dann nicht mehr gebootet hat. Aber es macht Spass :)
<ppq> nAsH_: so weißt du wenigstens was man NICHT machen sollte. ;)
<nAsH_> ppq: Stimmt, z.B. sollte man nicht an dem Ast sägen auf dem man sitzt. Blöd nur wenn man gerade nicht weißt wo man sitzt und wo man sägt.
<ppq> hehe
<nAsH_> ppq: so ich probiers mal mit rfkill
<nAsH_> ppq: Also rfkill schaltet auch irgendwie die Hardware aus. Habs mit rfkill block probiert. Was ich will ist einen aktiven aber nicht verbundenen Wlanadapter.
<ppq> nAsH_: okay, dann gäbe es noch den weg, den network-manager (also das netzwerkverwaltungsprogramm von ubuntu) vom terminal aus anzusprechen
<C-A-M> nabend, kann mir bitte jemand die terminalbefehle zum sichern und wieder einfügen meiner, profile zb. firefox posten. ich finde dies leider nicht wieder
<nAsH_> ppq: Hmm ok. Aber der network-manager muss doch auch von der grafischen Oberfläche irgendwelche Kommandos ausführen. Also ich stelle mir das gerade so vor, dass die grafische Oberfläche auch nur Programme benutzt die man über die Konsole direkt aufrufen kann. 
<ppq> nAsH_: das ist nicht immer so, nein. hier ist ein programm, mit dem man networkmanager vom terminal aus konfigurieren kann: http://code.google.com/p/network-manager-cli/ 
<kubine> Title: network-manager-cli - A command line interface to NetworkManager - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<nAsH_> ppq: Ich hau rein. Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Die Seite zu den Grundlagen guck ich mir morgen Abend an...
<ppq> nAsH_: okay, gut nacht
<nAsH_> ppq: Nacht.
<C-A-M> nabend, kann mir bitte jemand die terminalbefehle zum sichern und wieder einfügen meiner, profile zb. firefox posten. ich finde dies leider nicht wieder.
<ppq> C-A-M: du kannst einfach das verzeichnis ~/.mozilla sichern und später einspielen, nur der besitzer muss passen (und die rechte, die lässt man am besten unangetastet)
<C-A-M> ja, genau das möchte ich ja auch alles beibehalten. mir hatte bekks mal zwei terminalbefehle dazu gegeben damit alles übernommen wird
<ppq> cp -a? ;)
<C-A-M> ich habe die alte platte noch mit angeklemmt und wollte nun ein paar profile rüberholen
<C-A-M> ka
<ppq> mach's mit cp -a.
<C-A-M> hmm, versuch macht kluch :D thx
<ppq> ich habs aber auch öfter schon einfach im grafischen dateimanager kopiert. schlimmstenfalls noch ein chown und alles lief
<C-A-M> ok, ich sichere erst einmal das originalverzeichnis
<C-A-M> das hat leider nicht ganz funktioniert
<C-A-M> mein firebug lässt sich nicht ganz öffnen, aber sonst scheint es zu funktionieren
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-28
<sandobal> hallo für news benutze ich liferea, nervt mich aber, weil ich immer aufrufen muß unt aktualisieren muß bevor ich lesen kann, gibti es nicht so ein liveticker auf dem Desktop oder so wo man die news lesen kann wenn man den Pc anschaltet?
<bullgard4> Ich werde aus der Beschreibung des DEB-Programmpakets »app-install-data-partner« nicht schlau: Von welchem »pretty application installer« ist hier die Rede?
<exoplanet> sandobal??? noch da? → Conky
<geser> bullgard4: das Paket enthält die nötigen Informationen, damit das Partner-Repository (samt der vorhandenen Anwendungen) im Ubuntu Software-Center angezeigt wird (ich stimme dir zu, dass die Paketbeschreibung überarbeitet werden könnte/sollte)
<bullgard4> geser: Der »pretty application installer« ist also das Ubuntu-Software-Center?
<exoplanet> Wie kann ich mit date die Uhrzeit in einer anderen Zeitzone anzeigen lassen?  Also quasi mit jeder anderen Zeitzone wie bei date -u 
<exoplanet> -d "TZ" geht nicht :(
<exoplanet> "TZ now" geht
<sysdef> date ist dazu da dir deine lokale zeit anzuzeigen?
<sysdef> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata zum einstellen deiner zeitzone
<exoplanet> Will ich doch gar nicht, ich will wissen wie viel Uhr es in NY oder sonst wo ist.
<sysdef> http://www.timeticker.com
<kubine> Title: TimeTicker and the time tickers... (at www.timeticker.com)
<exoplanet> kein cli-Programm
<LetoThe2nd> exoplanet: naja - man date sagt nichts davon. und was nicht dokumentiert ist, existiert auch nicht. ergo: nicht ohne weiteres möglich. wenn dann manuell weiterrechnen.
<sysdef> dafuer coded man sich schnell nen script in $lieblingssprache
<geser> bullgard4: wie gesagt, die Paket-Beschreibung ist verbesserungswürdig. Ich vermute, dass bezog sich auf den gnome-app-install (auch wenn dieses Paket nur Daten-Dateien enthält), der später durch das Ubuntu Software Center ersetzt wurde. Nur hat niemand seit dem die Paketbeschreibung angepasst/überarbeitet.
<exoplanet> dafür sollte sich doch ein Programm finden, bin doch nicht der erste Pinguin der das Problem hat…
<geser> exoplanet: TZ='America/Los_Angeles' date
<LetoThe2nd> exoplanet: einmal googlen: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/date-command-set-tz-environment-variable.html
<kubine> Title: Linux / UNIX: display time of different time zones using TZ environment variable (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<LetoThe2nd> exoplanet: ergo: gute frage, aber abzüge in der b-.note für eigeninitiative ;)
<sysdef> .o( jetzt kommt das eigentliche problem ... )
<LetoThe2nd> geser: :P
<exoplanet> sehe gerade das es zwei möglichkeiten gibt die fast das machen was ich will. python-tz und python-dateutil, wobei letzteres teil der standardinstallation ist.
<exoplanet> setzen der TZ-Variable ist wäre möglich doch weiß ich nicht immer um welche Zeitzone es sich handelt oder welche Städte dort liegen.
<exoplanet> DST wüsste ich z.B. nicht aus dem FF
<sysdef>  /usr/share/zoneinfo/
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: wollts gerade sagen.
<LetoThe2nd> ls /usr/share/zoneinfo/Etc/
<tic66> Hallo, kann mir jemand einen Downloadmanager empfehlen, bei dem ich die Bandbreite drosseln kann? Danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> tic66: wget
<tic66> LetoThe2nd: auch während des laufenden Downloads?
<LetoThe2nd> tic66: vermutlich nicht, kann aber fortsetzen. für details: man wget :)
<sysdef> ueber ionice?
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: naja, wäre wohl ein bisschen was anderes.
<sysdef> wer nicht schnell schreiben kann laed auch nicht schnell runter (ausser er hat nen grossen buffer)
<LetoThe2nd> klar, so irgendwie als notnagel gehts sicher. aber hübsch ist anders.
<sysdef> ...und ziemlich weit an linux-einsteiger support vorbei^^
<exoplanet> trickle wget, sollte gehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trickle
<kubine> Title: Trickle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nAsH_> Hallo in die Runde. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich über die Konsole die Wlanverbindung zum Wlanrouter trennen kann? Habe schon ifconfig down und rfkill probiert. Beide scheinen jedoch den Datenverkehr zu unterbinden. Ich möchte allerdings nur die Verbindung zum Router trennen, Wlanadapter soll also aktiv bleiben.
<exoplanet> Ist tic66 schon weg?
<japplo> moin, gibt es schon einen workaround in 12.04 mit der rc.local?
<TheInfinity> japplo: umm ... #ubuntu-de+1 ? :) (das ist eine beta, sprich suport gibts erst ab release hier :) )
<japplo> ok
<Sysopa> Wie bekomme ich ein Paket (oracle-java7-installer) entfernt, wenn selbst "sudo dpkg --force-all --purge oracle-java7-installer" wirkungslos ist: http://thomas.schattenlauf.de/java3.txt ?
<bullgard4> geser: Vielen Dank! --  Ich werde einen Fehlerbericht verfassen.
<gringo> hello
<gringo> i don't know if you've already seen ... http://wiki.navit-project.org/ has an problem ...
<gringo> Navit's Wiki has a problem
<LetoThe2nd> !german > gringo 
<kubine>  gringo: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<gringo> Sorry! This site is experiencing technical difficulties.
<gringo> Try waiting a few minutes and reloading.
<gringo> (Can't contact the database server: No database connection)
<gringo> ups ... sorry ... wrong window ...
<LetoThe2nd> gringo: stop bitte. kommt da noch eine ubuntu-bezogene frage?
<dadrc> Ich hab hier ein ganz seltsames Problem: Mein Xubuntu 11.10 kommt über WLAN ganz normal ins Internet und kann im 192.168.0.0/24 pingen, aber in die 192.168.0.0/16er-Netze (hab hier 192.168.3.0/24, .1.0/24 und .142.0./24) geht nichts komm ich nicht
<apollo13> ip route show in nen pastebin
<dadrc> Jo, kommt
<dadrc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903751/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> route -n, weil ich gerade dabei bin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/903752/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Von anderen Geräten (z.B. meinem Handy) geht es im gleichen WLAN, ich vermute das Problem also irgendwo auf dem Laptop
<apollo13> nö der laptop ist okay
<apollo13> dein gateway routet scheinbar nicht richtig
<dadrc> Hab ich auch vermutet. Geht aber von allen anderen Rechnern hier.
<apollo13> dann hast die entweder anders konfiguriert oder was weiß ich
<apollo13> der laptop hat nur ne direkte route nach 192.168.0.0/24 und der rest geht über 0.9
<apollo13> (von 169.254/16 mal abgesehen)
<dadrc> Jep, so wie es ja sein sollte
<lun4tic> Hi, ich hab vom nvidia auf den Nouveau treiber umgestellt. beim herunterfahren hab ich das schicke Ubuntu Logo in voller auflösung nur beim hochfahren in Grub und beim booten nicht. Das scheint irgendwie mit den KMS zusammenzuhängen. gibt es da einen schlauen Trick wie ich machen kann, dass das funktioniert?
<lun4tic> hatte bis vor kurzem noch keinen HD monitor und bin nun stolzer besitzer eines solchen. möglicherweise kommt Ubuntu ja damit nicht so ganz klar oder es sind irgendwelche relikte vom nvidia treiber. hab jedenfalls alle mit bekannten einstellungen geprüft und grub auch schon mehrfach neu installiert. GFX mode setzen in der grub conf hat ebenfalls nicht geholfen.
<LetoThe2nd> lun4tic: also kurzform - es funktioniert alles, nur zwischendrin beim booten sieht ne weile komisch aus?
<dadrc> apollo13, danke schon mal, hast du eventuell 'ne Idee, wo ich noch nach dem Fehler suchen kann, wenn er nicht in den Routen liegt?
<lun4tic> nein beim booten hat er ne geringere auflösung
<lun4tic> und da wo das ubuntu logo kommen sollte siehts komisch aus
<lun4tic> aber funktional ja da geht alles
<apollo13> dadrc: am router
<lun4tic> selbst in grub hat er keine 1920x1080 selbst wenn mans so einstellt
<LetoThe2nd> lun4tic: gut, bin ich raus.
<lun4tic> hö? :D
<apollo13> lun4tic: solche probleme sinds nicht wirklich wert zeit reinzustecken
<dadrc> apollo13, selbst wenn das Routing von allen anderen Kisten sauber funktioniert? Hieße ja, es müsste da eine Ausnahme für meinen Laptop geben o0
<apollo13> dadrc: vlt haben die anderen kisten nen andere routingtabelle?!
<lun4tic> ich find schon weils scheiße aussieht :D
<LetoThe2nd> lun4tic: ich weiss gerade nicht sofort aus dem stand was, und fancy grafiken nur beim BOOTVORGANG sind mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mal ein googlen wert. :P
<lun4tic> v.a. wenn man jemandem ubuntu zeigen will denkt der sich dann immer "ok da funktioniert was nicht"
<apollo13> lun4tic: ist ja okay, aber drum stecken wir keine energie rein
<dadrc> apollo13, sehen exakt gleich aus, wenn man davon absieht, dass es die 169.254/16 nicht gibt
<lun4tic> auf details wird halt leider kein wert gelegt...
<LetoThe2nd> lun4tic: verstehs nicht falsch - viel glück mit dem problem, ich wüpnsch dir alles gute. aber mir ist das einfach keine zeit wert.
<lun4tic> das is das leider ein prob von opensource imo
<lun4tic> kann normal doch nur ein grub bug sein oder?
<lun4tic> wenn die auflösung sich nich mal erzwingen läßt
<apollo13> lun4tic: klar ist es ein bug, aber das problem ist das solche probleme abhängig sind von system, graka, grub, treiber etc… ich hab zb ne intel karte -- ich könnte deinen bug somit nichtmal beheben wenn ich wollte da ich nicht in der lage wäre den nachzustellen
<lun4tic> ich konzentrier mich halt auch auf "fancy graphics" probleme weil das die sind die Ubuntu auf den Endanwender unprofessionell wirken lassen
<apollo13> super, aber bitte akzeptier, dass wir auf sowas keine zeit verschwenden wollen (fwiw ich hab splashes hier so oder so aus, damit man bootmessages sieht)
<LetoThe2nd> naja, es darf sich natürlich damit befassen wer will. (danke an dieser stelle dafür!) - ich spreche ausschliesslich für mich selbst.
<dadrc> lun4tic, als Einstiegspunkt vielleicht, auch wenn es von den Archleuten ist: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nouveau https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KMS
<kubine> Title: Nouveau - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<dadrc> Die beschreiben da einige Probleme, die auftreten können
<ufox> join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Sysopa> Ich brauche nochmal Eure Hilfe: ich möchte (wie auch immer - ist mir egal) Prokyon3 unter 12.04 installieren - aber was ich an Binary fand hat unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten (z.B. libmusicbrainz4c2a) und startet entsprechend auch nicht... compilieren lässt es sich nicht, ohne wiederum einen älteren Compiler zu installieren...  habt Ihr irgendeine Ahnung, wo ich ein funktionierendes .deb oder ppa her bekomme?
<dadrc> libmusicbrainz funktioniert nicht mehr
<dadrc> sieht also schlecht aus für dich
<dadrc> ansonsten: 12.04 → #ubuntu-de+1 
<Sysopa> dadrc: *hmpf* ich danke Dir ganz herzlich - wobei ich nicht glaube, daß im +1 mir besser geholfen werden kann
<dadrc> ne, da hast du echt Pech, das mit libmusicbrainz lässt sich nicht beheben, die Typen von musicbrainz haben die API dafür gekillt
<Sysopa> dadrc: Du hast auch keine sinnige Alternative für Prokyon3 im Kopf?
<dadrc> Was brauchst du denn an Features? Zum Taggen benutz ich exfalso
<dadrc> Sysopa, sonst gibt's noch easytag, das kann auch einiges.
<Sysopa> dadrc: schnelle Suche nach Interpret, Titel oder Genre über ca. 200.000 Stücke
<Sysopa> *schnelle und resourcenschonende
<dadrc> hm. ich benutz gmusicbrowser als library.
<Sysopa> *nachguckengeht*
<Sysopa> hm... was meint er mit "Verschiebe..." beim Einlesen? O_O
<Sysopa> dadrc: ?
<dadrc> Sysopa, äh, keine Ahnung. 
<dadrc> Eigentlich verschiebt das Ding keine Dateien
<Sysopa> ^^
<Sysopa> naja, schauen wir mal - zur Not habe ich ja ein Backup *fg*
<qin> Tach auch
<qin> Ich versuche gerade nach dieser Anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3 ts3 bei mir zu installieren. Hab eigt alles wie in der Anleitung gemacht. Wenn ich nun auf die Datei ts3client_runscript.sh doppelklicke und auf ausführen klicke, passiert nichts weiter. 
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak 3 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<qin> Jemand ne idee was ich machen könnte / falsch mache?
<k1l> hst dem ding die rechte gegeben sich auszuführen?
<qin> k1l, ;D 755 oder?
<k1l> nee
<k1l> +x reicht da vollkommen
<qin> -rwxrwxrwx ts3client_linux_x86 sollt eigt langen :/
<k1l> dann machs mal von nem terminal aus, die sind gesprächiger
<k1l> (nicht, dass das so in der anleitung, die du verlinkt hast auch beschrieben ist)
<qin> per ./ts3client_linux_x86 einfach, oder?
<qin> Naja, habs ich mit dem startscript.sh-dings da gemacht
<qin> Die Fehler sind ansich die selben: bash: ./ts3client_linux_x86: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<deem> qin: den client oder den serveR?
<qin> client
<deem> qin: hast du ein 64bit system?
<qin> jap
<deem> dann schau mal nach, ob du auch den 64bit client hast
<deem> wobei x86 stark nach 32bit aussieht :D
<qin> Joa, da gab es nur den x86 und den amd64.
<deem> qin: du willst den amd64
<qin> deem, das sind einfach nur die namen, nicht?
<deem> nein
<qin> amd64 != 64-bit ?
<deem> x86 ist 32bit und amd64 ist 64bit. du hast ein 64bit system und willst deshalb amd64
<deem> amd64 heißt auch x86_64
<qin> ACHSO
<qin> hmm, upps. hab auch die x86 version von ubuntu installiert :/
<qin> Ah ne. passt. 
<qin> Danke. ich versuch es mal.
<qin> Das ein amd64 auch wirklich für 64bit systeme ist, hab ich nicht geglaubt. Dachte da eher an einen zufall.
<erickderficker> is da einer?
<LetoThe2nd> erickderficker: komm bitte wieder wenn du nen vernünftigen nick hast.
<erickderficker> wieso?
<apollo13> weil er am längeren ast sitzt
<LetoThe2nd> erickderficker: ist einfach so. öffentlicher channel, öffentliche logs -> keine provokanten nicks in religiöser, politischer oder sexueller hinsicht. noch fragen?
<LetoThe2nd> gut.
<barghest> Hi! Ich habe ein Fragen zum Bedienkonzept von Gnome Shell und wurde hierher verwiesen :)
<erickderficker> wieso sitzt er am längeren ast. ich rall hier noch garnichts. ist mein erster tag hier chillt mal :D
<LetoThe2nd> erickderficker: letzter hinweis, nach dem nächten kick gibts nen ban.
<apollo13> wtf, mein xchat lasst mich den nick nichtmal completen, oO
<erickderficker> wie ändere ich denn meinen nick?
<ThreeM> mit "/nick neuername"
<ThreeM> ohne ""
<LetoThe2nd> erickderficker: manual deines clients oder /nick. du hast 2 minuten.
<barghest> Es gibt ja neben dem Benutzernamen die Möglichkeit, sich (un)available zu stellen. Für was/wen bin ich dann available? Wenn ich das direkt nach dem Einloggen betätige, passiert ja nichts, oder doch im Hintergrund?
<LetoThe2nd> erickderficker: noch eine minute.
<deem> barghest: für den chat
<apollo13> barghest: soweit ich weiß loggt sich gnome beim login direkt in den chat ein
<erickderficker> LetoThe2nd: hilf mir doch einfach mal und lass mich nciht dumm sterben 
<barghest> ok, aber wenn es von dort keinen Weg gibt, z.B. Empathy zu öffnen, ist das doch wenig hilfreich...oder übersehe ich da was?
<apollo13> barghest: wieso?
<barghest> naja...ich bin online, habe aber keinen client, um das zu nutzen
<apollo13> sobald dir wer was schreibt taucht empathy dann schon auf
<apollo13> (bzw ein chatfenster)
<barghest> ah...aber ich kann nicht so ohne was schreiben...aber, dass andere mich erreichen können, ist ja schonmal gut
<apollo13> (zumindest wenn meine annahme, dass gnome automatisch chat konten verbindet stimmt)
<apollo13> barghest: ja wenn du dann was tippen willst musst natürlich empathy starten
<barghest> ok..nächste frage zum konzept und bleiben wir bei empathy :)..per default gibt es ja nur das schließen icon (X) in der Fensterdeko...ich habe keine möglichkeit, empathy minimiert oder besser im tray zu halten, bis ich es wieder brauche?
<apollo13> kA, ich verwende kein empathy
<barghest> außer ich aktiviere die zusätzlichen icons..dann aber taucht empathy jedes mal auf, wenn ich die WIN-Taste drücke....das gleich passiert ja mit Evolution
<apollo13> aber mein gajim ist auch immer offen, rennt halt irgendwo hinter anderen fenstern -- stört ja nicht
<tigerfurche> bin ich jetzt erwünscht?
<barghest> komme eigentlich von KDE und da habe ich ein tray icon für den chat, einen für mail und ansonsten sind die beiden Anwendnungen aus meinen augen...ist wohl ne frage der gewöhnung
<barghest> es wunderte mich nur, weil ja das eigentlich konzept keinen minimieren button vorsieht, was ich gerade beim Mail-Programm komisch finde, wenn es keinen weg gibt, das verschwinden zu lassen und da ich es meist sehr groß habe, ist es halt immer präsent
<ThreeM> wahnsinn wie gut LetoThe2nd bannen kann ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ThreeM: der LetoThe2nd ist auch erstaunt. wahrscheinlich sollte ich nicht immer so brav restriktiv sein, sondern einfach quassel@ oder so ;)
<LetoThe2nd> tigerfurche: besser.
<ThreeM> *!*quassel*@host wäre besser ;)
<apollo13> barghest: gute frage, wenn ich mein mailprogramm grad nicht brauch ist ein anderes fenster im vordergrund
<tigerfurche> yeah. ich habe gerade von nen anderen server gesteckt bekommen, das das hier nicht verschlüsselt ist 
<tigerfurche> ist das so ?
<LetoThe2nd> ThreeM: wat scheins. ist aber im moment gerade nicht so wichtig.
<ThreeM> :) ich bin mal essen
<LetoThe2nd> tigerfurche: wenn du fragen zum betrieb oder details von freenode hast, bitte in #freenode
<LetoThe2nd> tigerfurche: dieser channel ist ausschliesslich für ubuntu-support gedacht. alles andere bitte entweder in den entsprechenden themenchannels oder zumindest #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<barghest> dann noch eine technische frage: ich binde nfs per fstab beim start ein. Nach ca. 10 Minuten meldet sich eine gnome notification, dass diese beiden mounts nun verfügbar sind und ich sie in nautilus öffnen kann. 1. Warum kommt die Medlung viel zu spät (die mounts sind direkt nach dem Anmelden da) 2. Kann ich die Meldung für diese mounts deaktivieren?
<Seymour> Tach auch
<Seymour> Irgendwelche Ubuntu-Auskenner am Start, die mir helfen können, meinen DVB-S2-Adapter anzuwerfen?
<dAnjou> leute, kennen sich hier im offiziellen deutschsprachigen ubuntu support channel welche mit ubuntu aus?
<Seymour> dAnjou, äußerst flüchtig, was is denn?
<rumpe1> ^^
<jokrebel> !frag > Seymour:
<kubine>  Seymour:: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<LetoThe2nd> !sq > Seymour, oder auch so
<kubine>  Seymour, oder auch so: So fragt man am besten: http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html
<Seymour> Es is eine Technotrend S2-3600
<Seymour> Ich hab http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten die Pakete per Synaptic installiert und neu gebootet
<kubine> Title: DVB-Karten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> aber es gibt immer noch kein Verzeichnis /dev/dvb/adapter0
<Seymour> Ach nee falsch, alles zu rück
<Seymour> Ich hab erst mal gemäß Hinweis auf obiger Seite versucht, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb zu installieren
<kubine> Title: v4l-dvb › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> Pakete einzeln bei Synaptic eingegeben
<Seymour> Das einzige, was nicht konkret angezeigt wurde, war linux-headers
<Seymour> Aber es sind verschiedene linux-headers pakete installiert, da dachte ich, das wär nicht so schlimm
<Seymour> jedenfalls hat er beim reboot nach wie vor nicht /dev/dvb/adapter0 angelegt
<Seymour> und da steh ich nu
<jokrebel> Seymour: Warum versuchst Du es _erst_ mit Selbstbau und nicht erstmal mit der normalen Variante? Was brachte Dich auf V4L ist nötig?
<Seymour> Weil da stand, dass dieses Verzeichnis da sein müsste, wenn er die Karte automatisch gefunden hätte
<Seymour> wär aber nicht 
<Seymour> also dachte ich, hatt er nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> Seymour: Hast Du denn - wie schon vorher dortstand - in der Hardwaredatenbank nach Deiner Karte gesucht?
<Seymour> Ah nö thx
<jokrebel> erickderficker: Nu is aber wieder gut, ja!
<Seymour> Dort verweis auf
<Seymour> http://www.loggn.de/ubuntu-dvb-s2-treiber-s2-liplianin-installieren/
<Seymour> aptitude hab ich nicht, geht das auch mit apt-get bzw. synaptic? Ich kann nur Anleitungen befolgen und copy-pasten
<jokrebel> Seymour: aptitude sollte man momentan unter Ubuntu auch nicht mehr benutzen und bei irgendwelchen Blogs wär ich erstmal äußerst skeptisch.
<Seymour> Aber in der Hardwaredatenbank steht ich brauch diesen Treiber
<jokrebel> Seymour: Außerdem scheint das auch nicht gerade für _aktuelle_ Ubuntus zu sein…
<Seymour> und dort stand auch der verweis auf das Blog!
<Seymour> was mach ich also?
<jokrebel> Seymour: Erzähl uns doch mal von Deiner Hardware, dann können wir uns da _selber_ ein Bild machen.
<tigerfurche> jokrebel: wie lösche ich denn den alten namen, und setze den neuen namen auf standard?
<Seymour> Hardware?!?
<Seymour> Isn uraltes Asrock AGP Board, AMN-F2 oder so heißt das glaub ich
<jokrebel> tigerfurche: Das must Du Deinem IRC-Programm (Quassel?) sagen.
<Seymour> Athlon 3500+ auf 2.2 Ghz, 2GB ram
<Seymour> ati hd 4600
<Seymour> unter XP ist HDTV nicht das geringste Problem mit den richtigen filtern (gewesen)
<jokrebel> Seymour: Die _DVB-S_ Hardware wäre am interessantesten… :-/
<Seymour> habbich doch eingangs bereits erwähnt
<Seymour> oder?
<Seymour> Es is eine Technotrend S2-3600
<Seymour> voller name Connect S2-3600 USB
<tigerfurche> jokrebel: und wie tue ich das? gibt es bestimmte befehle? oder finde ich irgendwo einstellungen?
<jokrebel> tigerfurche: Da ich kein Quassel nutze kann ich Dich nur auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quassel verweisen. Nutzt Du denn Ubuntu wenigstens?
<kubine> Title: Quassel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tigerfurche> ja, ich nutze kubuntu
<tigerfurche> :)
<jokrebel> Seymour: Da wirst noch bis April warten müssen, dass das _einfach_ klappt. --- Außzug aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten#Karten :  "...  Out-of-the-Box ab Kernel 3.2 / Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin, ..."
<kubine> Title: DVB-Karten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Seymour: Oder Dich mit der Beta rumquälen (ausdrücklich für Neulinge und als Produktivsystem _nicht_ empfohlen)
<Seymour> Häh aber mit dem anderen Treiber soll ds doch längst gehen. Die ist doch auch schon paar jahre alt die karte und der Blogeintrag ebenfalls.
<Seymour> wieso soll ich denn nicht diesen liplianin Treiber nehmen?
<jokrebel> Seymour: Du darfst natürlich mit Deinem PC tun was Du willst; ich hab auch grad momentan nicht die Zeit diesen Blog auf seine Gefährlichkeit hin zu überprüfen, rate aber zu Vorsicht. Schnell mal nen neuen Kernel bauen ist nicht gerade "ohne".
<Seymour> <schmoll>
<jokrebel> Seymour: Und ein Nicht-original-Kernel wir hier im Kanal von den meisten auch nicht mehr supportet.
<jokrebel> +d
<LupusE> hi
<Seymour> cu
<bullgard4> LupusE: Tach!
<FUZxxl> Gibt es ein Programm wie baobab auch für die Kommandozeile?
<koegs> FUZxxl: du und df
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: ncdu
<koegs> achja, das vergess ich immer
<FUZxxl> okay.
<FUZxxl> Ich probiere die mal aus.
<FUZxxl> Danke!
<FUZxxl> Kennst sich jemand von euch mit bumblebee aus? Wenn ja, ist es on-topic, wenn ich zu einem Problem mit bumblebee und wine was frage?
<FUZxxl> Ich frag dann mal in #wine
<PBeck> hi
<FUZxxl> ping
<PBeck> pong
<h44z> hi, ich hab ne frage zur bash: und zwar hab ich eine umgebungsvariable exportiert mit "export VAR1=test", nun hab ich ein script das folgendes macht: "echo ${!1}". Wenn ich das script so aufrufe: "./script VAR1" funktioniert das bestens. nur wenn ich es via source aufrufe bekommen ich einen "bad substitution" fehler. wiso?
<h44z> source führt ja einfach nur die befehle auf der aktuellen shell aus, und nicht in der childshell oder?
<h44z> ok kommando zurück, das ganze ist ein zsh problem, wenn ich es direkt in der bash starte funktioniert es =)
<FUZxxl> Ist es möglich, ein Kernelmodul neu zu initialisieren?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Entladen und neu laden.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe das Problem, dass nach dem Absturz eines Videospiels keine 3D-Graphik mehr möglich ist.
<FUZxxl> Bzw. es wird anscheinend eine Art Software-Emulation verwendet.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Intel-Graphiktreiber das Zeitliche segnetr.
<bekks> Der hat keine Laufzeitbegrenzung :)
<FUZxxl> Kann es sein, dass ich Probleme kriege, wenn ich bei laufendem X den Graphiktreiber abschalte ;)
<FUZxxl> (oder schaltet der einfach in VESA-Modus um?)
<FUZxxl> Ich starte mal das Spiel, und melde mich wenn es krepiert.
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Wird sowas nicht erst nach X-Neustart aktiv?
<Fuchs> FUZxxl: in dem Fall wuerde ich gerne mal ein dmesg sehen und /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<Fuchs> FUZxxl: und nein, Treiber werden bei dem Start von X geladen und sind dann in use, also ein "Neuladen" geht so nicht
<FUZxxl> k.okay.
<FUZxxl> Passiert.
<FUZxxl> [  707.693945] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<FUZxxl> [  707.693969] [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in /debug/dri/0/i915_error_state
<FUZxxl> [  707.720940] [drm:i915_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_wait_request returns -11 (awaiting 449234 at 449229, next 449235)
<FUZxxl> Und mein Gnome-Terminal hat falsche Farben.
<Fuchs> ah, intel 
<Fuchs> und da haengt sich in der Tat die GPU auf, das ist eine Leistung
<Fuchs> Bug melden auf launchpad bitte
<FUZxxl> Ich habe noch eine nvidia drin... bumblebee funzt aber nicht.
<FUZxxl> okay.
<FUZxxl> (also, es funzt schon, aber nicht mit Steam)
<FUZxxl> Welches Paket?
<FUZxxl> Man sieht jetzt an der CPU-Auslastung, dass die Graphik durch den CPU gerendert wird.
<FUZxxl> Fuchs: Zu welchem Paket darf der Fehler?
<Fuchs> der Intel Treiber
<FUZxxl> ja... wie heißt das Paket?
<Fuchs> muesste ich gerade selber nachschlagen wie das Paket heisst, da bist Du wohl gleich schnell :p 
<FUZxxl> hm....
<FUZxxl> Ich guck mal.
<FUZxxl> Ich finde es nicht raus...
<FUZxxl> Okay... Ich mache mal einen Bug ohne Packet auf.
<FUZxxl> Ich benutze am besten einfach apport-bug.
<VickyKitty> Guten Abend! - Ich kann bei XChat keine eigenen Server hinzufügen - die Einträge werden einfach nicht übernommen - kann mir hier wer weiterhelfen?
<FUZxxl> Och nee...
<FUZxxl> Firefox hängt sich auf, nachdem ich apport benutzt habe.
<VictoriaManitaKa> Hat keiner nen Rat oder kurz Zeit für mich?
<ben1u> VictoriaManitaKa: frag konkret
<VictoriaManitaKa> Ich kann bei XChat keine eigenen Server hinzufügen - die Einträge werden einfach nicht übernommen -
<ppq> musst enter drücken nachdem du den server-hostname eingegeben hast
<VictoriaManitaKa> sollte es so einfach gewesen sein *Grübel
<FUZxxl> Okay... Hier isser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/967434
<kubine> Title: Bug #967434 “GPU crashes after running »Portal 2« with wine” : Bugs : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<VictoriaManitaKa> ok - vielen Dank Euch - ich bin immer auf hinzufügen gegangen - Danke Euch für die prompte Hilfe
<VictoriaManitaKa> und wünsche noch einen schönen Abend
<ppq> keine ursache
<FUZxxl> VictoriaManitaKa: Gute Nacht!
<Der_Held> nabend
<Der_Held> uname -a zeigt mir am ende x86_64 an, bedeutet das hier nen 64bit ubuntu rennt? 
<bekks> Ja.
<Der_Held> @+bekks ok, hm was hat das mit den preemption Kernel's aufsich?
<guntbert> Der_Held: du brauchst hier weder @ noch + :)
<Der_Held> sorry
<guntbert> Der_Held: kein Problem :)
<bekks> Der_Held: Kannst Du uns bitte mal die Ausgaben von uname -a und lsb_release -a in einem pastebin geben?
<bekks> ! paste > Der_Held 
<kubine>  Der_Held: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Der_Held> wozu? kernel ist der aktuelle und ich nutze 10.04 LTS lucid
<Der_Held> bin nur auf der suche nach nem Kernel auf die preempt gestossen
 * bekks kann ohne Informationen leider nicht helfen.
<kaan> hallo
<kaan> iich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, mein system faehrt nicht mehr hoch
<kaan> habe eine kleinere aktualisierung gemacht
<kaan> seitdem haengt er sich auf
<kaan> beim hochfahren
<bekks> Welche Aktualisierung genau hast Du denn gemacht?
<Der_Held> und wollte nur wissen was das fuer Kernel's sind. 
<kaan> bekks, das weiss ich leider nicht so genau. kann ich das dir irgendwie durch ne log datei zeigen?
<bekks> kaan: Dein System booted ja nicht mehr ;)
<kaan> war aber nicht viel, aktualisiere mein system woechentlich
<kaan> ja, aber ich kann drauf zugreifen, hab ne livecd drin
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Und gemounted hast Du dein System auch schon?
<kaan> ja
<bekks> Dann nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von "mount".
<bekks> ! paste > kaan 
<kubine>  kaan: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kaan> bekks, hier > http://nopaste.info/1889fbc195.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<kaan> die unteren beiden muesstens sein, einmal / und dann /home
<bekks> Dann nopaste bitte mal die Datei etc/lsb_release aus deinem / (also aus einem der unteren beiden).
<kaan> das kann ich dir auch so sagen, 11.10
<bekks> Ich möchte trotzdem gerne die Ausgabe der Datei :)
<kaan> ok, sorry, hier > http://nopaste.info/944b014873.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<bekks> Und was ist die genaue Fehlermeldung beim Booten?
<fal> Hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu 11.10 in der x64 version und beim installieren der 32 bit kompalitätspakete, meldet er mir einen fehler bei einem Paket: ia32-libs-kde das findet er nicht. ich gebe gleich mal die ganze Fehlermeldung.
<kaan> hm es kommt ganz kurz etwas
<tic66> Hallo, was bedeutet eigentlich bei "Systemüberwachung > Prozesse" die jeweilige Statusmeldung "schläft" obwohl das Programm im läuft und benutzt wird?
<kaan> denke aber, dass es von bootchart ist. jedenfalls sagt er dann "etc/inittab no such file or directory'
<bekks> tic66: Dass es aktuell genau nichts tut, zumindest nicht aktiv - als nicht herumrechnet, etc.
<kaan> bekks, und die datei ist auch nicht dort
<bekks> Sonst käme ja die Meldung nicht...
<kaan> :)
<fal> So hier die Fehlermeldung und die Pakete die ich installieren wollte: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406892/
<kubine> Title: ia32 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<kaan> bekks, hast du vllt noch nen allgemeinen tipp, wie ich da was machen koennte?
<bekks> Was genau passiert denn eigentlich?
<kaan> es startet grub, und dann waehle ich ubuntu, und eignetlich sofort wird der bildschirm schwarz, bzw zuerst kommt die oben genannte fehlermeldung, welche ich aber zu bootchart gehoerend nennen wuerde
<kaan> und dann kann ich nur noch den poweroff knopf druecken
<bekks> Dann guck mal in var/log/ nach, was da genau passiert
<kaan> in welcher datei?
<bekks> In allen, die zum Zeitpunkt des Boot geändert wurden.
<kaan> ok ich schau mal
<kaan> ich bin  kury weg, was ausprobieren
<Saghar> Hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu 11.10 und kabe keinen Speicherplatz mehr auf der Primärpartition frei. ich wollte schon gepartet installieren  um sie zu vergrößern, aber es mangelt an Festplattenplatz afür -.- kann mir wer helfen?
<Saghar> Wie hieß der Befehl um die alten Pakete zu löschen? die überflüssigen? zum beispiel?
<ppq> Saghar: 'sudo apt-get clean' entfernt alte .debs
<Saghar> Ah genau danke. Glaube das sind wieder 300 mb. Meine Primärpartition ist 5 GB groß. Und ich habe das System vorhin erst aufgesetzt. 
<Saghar> Geht das echt so schnell, dass alle 5 GB voll sind?
<Saghar> Hm naja, schon gut. Kann mir wer helfen? ich bekomme eine x32 Anwendung nicht auf meinem x64 Ubuntu zum laufen. Er sagt mir, dass er irgendeine Bibliothek irgendwo nicht finden kann. Ich weiß aber nicht welche -.-  getlibs scheint es nicht für 11.10 zu geben. Und der Befehl Linux32 funktioniert auch nicht.  ausserdem habe ich i386 Bibliotheken installiert. Kennt noch wer lösungsansätze?
<daswort> wie ist der name?
<ppq> Saghar: 5gb sind *sehr* knapp, 20 sollten es schon sein.
<Saghar> hm ja habe es auf meinem USB Stick ausprobieren wollen. werde die Partition mal vergrößern, bei 32 GB kann ich ruhig 16 GB für Linux reservieren.
<ppq> Saghar: such doch mal nach dem dateinamen der fehlenden lib auf http://packages.ubuntu.com, im paketinhalt
<Saghar> Das Terminal sagt mir ja nicht welche lib ihm fehlt. darum wollte ich ja getlibs installieren.
<Saghar> doch das sagt er mir. libGL.so.1
<ppq> aha, das ist in paketen von proprietären grafikkartentreibern
<ppq> und 	ia32-libs
<ppq> bzw. libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<ppq> aber installier lieber die ia32-libs, das ist generell eine gute idee wenn man 32bit programme ausführen will
<Saghar> ia32-libs habe ich installiert.
<Saghar> ich installier mal noch das andere pket, anke
<ppq> Saghar: btw, für usb-sticks ist ein persistentes live-system besser geeignet
<ppq> das spart platz
<ppq> mit dem usb-creator von ubuntu kann man das so einrichten
<Saghar> naja 32 GB reichen mir. ich habe eh fast nur Worddokumente.
<Saghar> ne will schon ein richtiges Ubuntu haben. das funzt alles auch gut. nacher werde ich mal den Festplattenplatz noch erweitern.
<ppq> okay
<Saghar> E: Ungültige Operation libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<Saghar> bekomme ich als Antwort. habe eingetippt:
<Saghar> sudo apt-get libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<Saghar> und dann mein PW.
<ppq> du hast das 'install' vergessen
<Saghar> ah danke. Hm ne ist auch schon installiert und auf der neuesten Version.
<Saghar> Ich versuche Second life zu starten. und kein x32 Viewer scheint zu funktionieren.
<ppq> hm, sonst pack doch mal die komplette ausgabe aus dem terminal in einen pastebin
<Saghar> okay, komme gleich wieder, dann komme ich mit dem anderen PC rein.
<Sadhar> So da bin ich wieder. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406897/
<kubine> Title: firestorm › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sadhar> Ansonsten wie gesagt Ubuntu 11.10 x64 Version. Läuft auf einem USB 3.0 Stick.
<ppq> Sadhar: da weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter, immerhin hast du die libGL.so.1 ja... merkwürdig
<Sadhar> Sehr schade. Ist jetzt kein Weltuntergang, aber es ärgert mich einfach.
<ppq> ganz kurz OT, hast du einen corsair flash voyager? taugt der?
<Sadhar> OT? meinst du mich?
<Sadhar> Bin einfach nur frustriert von Windows. Und wenn Ubuntu einmal läuft, dann läuft es ja. kenne mich nur wenig aus.
<ppq> OT = off-topic :)
<Sadhar> ah okay. was mich zur 2. Frage bringt, was ist ein? corsair flash voyager ^^
<Sadhar> aso usb stick
<Sadhar> ist ein EMTEC 32 GB.
<Sadhar> Habe den heute bei media Markt für 20 Euro gesehen. Die wollten mir erklären der ist nicht bootfähig. Aber offenbar ist er es doch :)
<ppq> ah, k
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-29
<daswort> Mein 11.10 läuft auch auf einem USB-Stick, sogar noch 2.0. Alles ist flüssig, mit Ausnahme von Firefox bei mehr als 20 Tabs (was bei mir die Regel ist) dann kann es sein das er alle halbe Stunde mal kurz für 2 Sekunden einfriert, habe allerdings auch kein SWAP (RAM ist aber auch nicht voll)
<BreezeKeeper> hi ..so spät noch jemand hier ?
<k1l_> !wf
<kubine> k1l_: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<BreezeKeeper> ich dachte aufgrund der uhrzeit frage ich vorher mal nach ;)
<BreezeKeeper> ich möchte gerne ubuntu 11.04 neben vista installieren (vista ist derzeit installiert) .. nun frage ich mich die ganze zeit, ob ich ubuntu auf ne partition auf der selben hdd packen soll, oder auf eine zweite (da bereits vorhanden) .. gibts da irgendwelche vor/nachteile ?
<k1l_> erstmal würde ich nicht 11.04 installieren
<k1l_> und dann ist es für ubuntu egal ob es auf die 2. hdd oder auf weitere partitionen installiert wird
<BreezeKeeper> ähh .. 11.10 natürlich .. bissl durcheinander gekommen zwecks 12.04
<k1l_> :)
<BreezeKeeper> sicher ist es ubuntu egal .. aber ich frage ja nahc erfahrungen / best practise .. irgendwelche bedenken bezüglich performance ?
<k1l_> bei anfängern ist das meist einfacher auf eine 2. festplatte zu installieren, weil sie mit dem ganzen partitionieren überfordert sind
<BreezeKeeper> in anebtracht dessen, dass eine gemeinsam genutzte partition erstellt werden soll
<k1l_> performance ist komplett latte
<k1l_> wichtig ist nur, dass windows immer auf die ersten partitionen einer platte will und dass man nicht mehr als 4 primäre partitionen erstllen kann. aber mit erweiterten ist das ja kein problem
<k1l_> ob du nun: A:win+daten B: ubuntu     oder A: win+ubuntu und B:daten machst ist vollkommen egal
<BreezeKeeper> kk
<BreezeKeeper> thx
<Seymour> Grüß Gottle!
<Seymour> Schon jemand wach?
<Seymour> Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso mein Thunderbird nicht automatisch alle paar Minuten die Mails abruft, obwohl ich das in den Server-Einstellungen so eingestellt habe?
<bullgard4> Seymour: Vielleicht findest Du einen Hinweis darauf in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Seymour> bullgard4, so eine Datei finde ich auf meinem Dateisystem nicht
 * Seymour = Ex-Windows-User <= versteht diese komischen Linux-Pfadbezeichnungen noch nicht
<bullgard4> Seymour: Aha! Weißt Du schon, wie Dein Heimatverzeichnis heißt?
<Seymour> /home/user ?
<bullgard4> Seymour: So ähnlich! Meistens wird dabei <user> ersetzt durch den konkreten Benutzernamen, z. B. "peter".
<Seymour> ... ich hab die Datei aber grad mit dem Gnome Searchtool gesucht und sie war nicht da
<bullgard4> Seymour: Kannst Du schon ein Terminal(programm) öffnen? 
<Seymour> sischer
<Seymour> ich hab nicht gesagt "Windows DAU" ;-)
<bullgard4> Seymour: Was steht bei Dir am Anfang einer Zeile im Terminalprogramm?
<Seymour> user@user-desktop:~$ 
<bullgard4> Ah! Du bist vielleicht mit einer Live-CD unterwegs?
<Seymour> nope ich hab einfach den user user genannt
<Seymour> bei der installation
<bullgard4> Seymour: (Das war nicht besonders klug, aber man kann es machen.) Gib mal in das Terminal ein: 
<bullgard4> .xsession-errors
<bullgard4> err!
<bullgard4> 'cat .xsession-errors'
<bullgard4> (ohne die einfachen Anführungsstriche)
<Seymour> da kommt SEHR viel Text, soll ich den einfach hier in den Channel kopieren?
<bullgard4> Nein, bitte nicht.
<bullgard4> Du sollst darin nachgucken, ob Du Zeilen mit "tunderbird' darin findest. Gibt es solche Zeilen?
<bullgard4> Du sollst darin nachgucken, ob Du Zeilen mit 'thunderbird' darin findest. Gibt es solche Zeilen?
<Seymour> gut zwei dutzend
<bullgard4> Und steht in einigen von ihnen auch etwas wie "error"?
<bullgard4> Oder "warning"?
<Seymour> da steht im Wesentlichen immer wieder "Desktop file for thunderbird-bin was not found"
<Seymour> kein error, nur warning
<Seymour> überhaupt nur zwei errors:
<Seymour> lxpanel : X error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<Seymour> (beide male gleich)
<bullgard4> (Ich google gerade.) Moment!
<bullgard4> Ich sehe, daß ein paar andere Leute auch auch diesen Fehler haben.
<Seymour> aber das lxpanel ist doch die Startleiste unten auf dem Desktop
<Seymour> die zickt tatsächlich manchmal rum aber das hat doch wohl nix mim TBird zu tun?
 * LetoThe2nd glaubt ehrlich gesagt auch nicht an die xsession-errors bzw. etwas daran findbares. nur weiss ich gerade keinen besseren vorschlag.
<bullgard4> Seymour: In Launchpad steht, daß die Ursache bei einigen Leuten ist, daß "You're trying to run a 32 bit binary on a 64 bit system. You'll need to install the associated libraries." Ist das bei Dir der Fall?
<joschi> Seymour: was hast du genau in den kontoeinstellungen in tb für dein postfach eingetragen?
<Seymour> ich hab ein 64bit Ubuntu und der Tbird stammt grundsätzlich da her
<Seymour> ich hab aber die Profile und alten Mails und so von der früheren Win XP 32 bit Installation hermigiert
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: vllt. irgenein plugin? was meisnt?
<bullgard4> Seymour: So!  Bitte "install the associated libraries."
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: ohne infos meine ich gar nichts ;)
<deem> uh. denglisch
<Seymour> joschi was meinst du mit postfach?
<joschi> Seymour: du hast dein e-mail-konto in thunderbird eingerichtet.
<joschi> Seymour: was *genau* hast du eingestellt?
<joschi> Seymour: mach entweder einen screenshot oder beschreibe es detailliert.
<Seymour> ich hab das profil aus der win installation her migriert
<Seymour> joschi welche parameter willst du jetzt wissen?
<joschi> Seymour: die servereinstellungen. den dialogreiter, in dem steht, in welchem intervall du das postfach abrufen möchtest
<Seymour> das einzige PLug-in dadrin ist lightning und das Problem hatte ich schon vorher
<Seymour> joschi in den server-einstell,ungen hab ich "beim Starten auf neue Nachrichten prüfen" und "All [2] Minuten auf neue Nachrichten prüfen ausgewählt
<Seymour> den rest nicht
<Seymour> sollte ich vielleicht "neue nachrichten automatisch herunterladen" ankreuzen?
<joschi> Seymour: handelt es sich um einen POP3-Server?
<Seymour> joschi ja
<joschi> Seymour: und in dem zeitraum kamen tatsächlich neue mails rein?
<deem> Seymour: bei welchem mail-anbieter bist du?
<Seymour> ja
<Seymour> web.de
<deem> dann hast du ne 10minuten sperre nach jedem request
<Seymour> web.de club
<deem> wenn du kein club mitgleid bist
<Seymour> bin ich aber
<Seymour> und hat unter XP funktioniert
<Seymour> wieso ist prüfen und runterladen überhaupt getrennt?
<Seymour> Prüfen ist doch vollkommen sinnlos, wenn nicht mal das ERGEBNIS der prüfung angezeigt wird
<deem> ok. dann sollte das jede minute gehne
<Seymour> ich hab jetzt mal "automatisch runterladen" aktiviert, vielleicht war's das echt schon <facepalm>
<Seymour> tatsache das wars
<Seymour> was ein schwachsinn
<Seymour> thx
<Seymour> cu
<renate> Hallo, ich sitze hier in der schule und habe ein Problem mitt einem Java-App: http://www.iap.uni-bonn.de/P2K/  wenn ihr da auf Röntgenstrahlen geht, dann auf der zweiten seite : Erzeugung von Röntgenstrahlen ist unten ein App Wie Röntgenstrahlen ausgesandt werden , das geht bei mir leider nicht, geht das bei Euch? ich nutze LuBuntu, restricted-extras sind installiert
<kubine> Title: Physik 2000 (at www.iap.uni-bonn.de)
<koegs> renate: geht hier auch nich (ausnahmsweise Windows 7 mit Java 1.6)
<koegs> das Java-Programm hat wohl ein Problem, nicht dein Ubuntu :)
<renate> ok, immerhin liegt es dann aber nicht an meinem Linus :-)
<renate> Linux
<renate> danke!
<sysdef> .o( kjava.ko )
<koegs> .oO( ??? )
<sysdef> wenn es am linux liegt dass ein java programm nicht geht muss es eine kernel-implimentierung fuer geben. otoh, wuerde mich nicht wundern
<sysdef> :( https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Binfmt_misc_for_Java
<kubine> Title: Binfmt misc for Java - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<dadrc> binfmt ist nur ein Hack, um Java quasi 'nen Hashbang zu verpassen.
<sysdef> ich haette auf nen wrapper getippt
<dadrc> Na, jedenfalls funktioniert Java auch ohne.
<sky1> morgen habe mal ne frage postfix sendet die ganze zeit an einen mailserver der aber nicht existiert.. gibt da irgendwo ne warteschlange, die postfix dazubringt imer wieder den connect zu versuchen ...
<deem> sky1: mailq zb
<sky1> hab ich schon gelöscht wir lt. log trotzdem immmer gesendet ..
<sky1> habe statt org local angegeben bei der mailadresse und die is i-net schon belegt logischerweise etz habe ich mit mailx ein paar testmails gesendet auf diesen server , und jetzt versucht er aber das städnig innerhalb von einem ziemlich kurzen intervall ... 
<sky1> und das will ich stoppen 
<sysdef> sky1: http://bitly.com/HmV0eP
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at bitly.com)
<sky1> dachte queue löschen reicht okay ich probiers mal ... ..
<sky1> klappt nicht er tut jedesmal die i-net adresse erneut aufrufen, auch wenn ich eien testmal an meine locale adresse versende ... 
<sky1> hier mal meine postfix config: http://pastebin.com/HFUthXWE
<kubine> Title: [Bash] postfix config - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sky1> und ich schick auch ne testmail an diesen server ..
<sky1> und hier ist das log: http://pastebin.com/fsXAujNr
<kubine> Title: [Bash] psotfix log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sky1> hab atm keine idee woran es hakt.. und wieso er immer den externen server connetcted
<sky1> "mail -s "testbetreff"  server.mail.local  < testmail.txt"  das ist der befehl zum testen ....
<xabbuh> sky1: was steht in /etc/mailname?
<sky1> server.mail.org..... ookay .... denke des wars oder muss gleich mal nachschaun was die datei macht ... 
<deem> sky1: also server.mail.org gibt es. es scheint, als habe dein server versucht server.mail.local aufzulösen, woran er gescheitert ist und hat dann mit andern tlds weiterprobiert und ist dann auf server.mail.org gestoßen.
<sky1> ich schau etz mal was passiert wenn ich den eintrag in local ändere ...
<sky1> ah ok ... scheint glaub ich geklappt zu haben :  folgendes erscheint etz im log habe es unten mit angehängt ist das jetzt ein ok?: http://pastebin.com/fsXAujNr
<kubine> Title: [Bash] psotfix log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sky1> glaub es scheint soweit zu laufen ... aber glaub mit den aliasen stimmt noch was nicht .. wo müßte den die mail eigentlich auftauchen wenn ich se verschickt habe ans lokale system ... 
<dadrc> Sollte in der Mailbox von root liegen
<dadrc> Falls du in /etc/aliases keinen Alias für root hast
<sky1> also wenn ich mit mail abfrage kommt das keine mails vorhanden sind  aber in /var/mail  ist root vorhanden 
<sky1> verstehe ich des richtig dass wenn ein benutzer auf dem system angelegt ist, ich ihn auch für mail versand nutzen kann .. ( also wenn er mit adduser angelegt ist) 
<dadrc> Als Adressat? Jo
<dadrc> Ist dann aber systemintern
<sky1> ja i schon klar ... okay ich probiere noch ein wenig rum danke euch 
<sky1> aber wieso zeigt ubuntu bei der eingabe von "mail" keine mails an.. sondern sagt das postfach ist leer aber im verz. /var/mail/root befinden sich mails .. warum ist das so ... oder sind das 2 paar sachen  
<BreezeKeeper> hi .. wie ist der aktuelle stand bezüglich dateirechten und ntfs auf ubuntu 11.10 ? im wiki ist der letzte stand januar 2010. dort steht, dass was in arbeit war
<deem> die dateirechte und ntfs sind komplett anders als die von linux. was genau hast du denn vor?
<deem> und = von
<BreezeKeeper> webprojekte auf ner shared partition ablegen, damit ich sie aus allen system nutzen kann
<LetoThe2nd> BreezeKeeper: du kannst per mountoptionen gewisse rechtesituationen simulieren, das wars. ntfs kennt keine unixrechte, und das wird sich wohl auch nicht ändern.
<LetoThe2nd> BreezeKeeper: siehe dazu man mount, den abschnitt über ntfs, stichworte sind uid,gid,umask etc.
<BreezeKeeper> ist das denn empfehlenswert, oder ist mit problemen zu rechnen ?
<LetoThe2nd> BreezeKeeper: nicht beantwortbar.
<umfs> hallo
<LetoThe2nd> BreezeKeeper: es ist im allgemeinen mit wenig problemen bezüglich dem eigentlichen dateisystem zu rechnen (lesen/schreiben), aber was deine webprojekte da brauchen/was das für betriebssicherheit bedeutet kann man nicht aus nem halben satz wissen ableiten.
<BreezeKeeper> hmm . okay .. was ist denn mit ntfs-3g ?
<LetoThe2nd> BreezeKeeper: ist genau das gleiche.
<umfs> hat schon jemand erfahrung mit der isntallation von ubuntu 12.04 gemacht?
<LetoThe2nd> umfs: alle leute in #ubuntu-de+1 und #ubuntu+1 :)
<umfs> schwer vorstellbar
<LetoThe2nd> umfs: dann halt ohne wink mit dem zaunpfahl: die beta wird hier nicht supportet, bzw wenn du darüber diskutieren willst, dann bitte in den genannten channels. danke sehr.
<umfs> ok
<gnome_frustriert> Ich habe unter Ubuntu 11.10 64Bit das Problem, das ich des öffteren wenn ich unter Gnome 3 (klassischer und normale Session / mit und ohne Gnome 3 PPA) arbeite automatisch abgemeldet werde. häufiger wenn der Rechner gerade erst läuft und ich was im Firefox etwas eingebe, kann man das irgendwie beheben ?
<gnome_frustriert> bei google habe ich nichts gefunden
<deem> BreezeKeeper: ich verwende hier samba freigaben, die auf ntfs laufen. das problem hierbei ist, dass die trotz mount-optionen mit uid und gid als 777 angezeigt werden. etwas unpraktisch. deshalb ignoriere ich auch nach möglichkeit die dateirechte von den partitionen
<gnome_frustriert> Ich habe unter Ubuntu 11.10 64Bit das Problem, das ich des öffteren wenn ich unter Gnome 3 (klassischer und normale Session / mit und ohne Gnome 3 PPA) arbeite automatisch abgemeldet werde. häufiger wenn der Rechner gerade erst läuft und ich was im Firefox etwas eingebe, kann man das irgendwie beheben ?
<LetoThe2nd> gnome_frustriert: wir habens alle gelesen. bitte nicht alle 5min wiederholen.
<gnome_frustriert> ok dann guck ich lieber mal woanders
<deem> LetoThe2nd: jetzt hast du ihn vergrault :P
<marcules> Auf meinem neu installierten vsftpd bekomme ich 530 Login incorrect obwohl ich anon erlaubt habe und den Daemon neugestartet habe
<marcules> Ne Idee, wo ich da ansetzen kann?
<deem> marcules: wie meldest du dich denn an?
<deem> und wie genau hast du denn den anon user eingerichtet?
<marcules> Ich melde mich an mit server:localhost, user:anonymous, pass:meine@email.adresse
<DreamThief> hm.
<marcules> Oh wait, nein mist
<marcules> Ich dachte ich habe anonymous_enable=YES gesetzt, aber es ist noch NO
<DreamThief> wofür genau braucht man heute eigentlich noch ftp server? ^^
<marcules> 15GB-Dateien im Firmennetz rumschicken, da es resume-able ist
<DreamThief> ^^
<DreamThief> webdav, sftp, scp, rsync, http download, samba - da fallen mir diverse alternativen zu ein.
<deem> DreamThief: das ist alles viel zu mainstream :P
<DreamThief> aber unverschlüsselten ftp zugang (anon gibts bei mir niemals nicht) hab ich nur für automatisches config backup und für firmware updates bei switches.
<nibbler__> config backups enthalten (gehashte) passworte, vom login ganz zu schweigen, wenn schon ftp dann doch wenigstens ohne uesrcredentials im klartext... *find*
<marcules> DreamThief, scp wäre mir auch lieber
<apollo13> marcules: http is auch resumeable, nen normaler webserver tuts auch
<marcules> Welcher ist da empfehlenswert?
<marcules> Ich möchte nicht gleich nen ganzen Apachen draufmachen
<apollo13> ?
<DreamThief> marcules: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/scponly
<kubine> Title: scponly › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DreamThief> scp läuft über ssh daemon
<DreamThief> da brauchts keinen webserver
<DreamThief> ;)
<apollo13> ach ne :þ
<marcules> DreamThief, der user der die Daten braucht sitzt auf einer XP-Maschine
<apollo13> winscp gibt es…
<nibbler__> apollo13, nimm scp bzw rsync over ssh, dann haste resumable und noch mehr
<DreamThief> man kann natürlich auch als admin das zeugs hoch laden
<DreamThief> und an die clients per http verteilen
<apollo13> nibbler__: ich nehm gar nix, ich schicke daten über serielle leitungen
<nibbler__> apollo13, aber auch das nicht von hand, hoff ich ;-)
<nibbler__> (mein fehler fiel mir schon auf, sorry)
<apollo13> :þ
<DreamThief> marcules: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lighttpd
<kubine> Title: lighttpd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DreamThief> den da als leichtgewichtigen http daemon
<marcules> Schau ich mir grad mal an, ty
<apollo13> nibbler__: wobei resume bei rsync hast ja nur mit nem rsync daemon oder?
<apollo13> sonst kopiert rsync ja immer ganze dateien
<nibbler__> apollo13, es reicht rsync auf beiden seiten zu haben, dann verbindet sich der client zum server, und startet da seinen rsync prozess - man braucht also keinen weiteren dienst laufen zu haben.und über ssh tät ich eh immer empfehlen, is auch default
<apollo13> ja ne ssh ist eh klar, aber ich war der meinung (jetzt gar nicht übers netz sondern nur lokal) dass nen rsync a b immer ganze dateien kopiert und nicht deltas
<apollo13> aber gut, ich hab im normalfall stabile leitungen :þ
<nibbler__> habs bisher ausschliesslich über netzwerk verwendet, und da machts immer deltas. beim ssh kann bei unkomprimierten leiteungen der parameter -C auch wunder wirken, vorallem bei WAN
<apollo13> pfff, 100mbit ftw :þ
<nibbler__> 100mbit hat mein bruder im WAN, LAN zählt erst gigabit+ ;-)
<apollo13> ja ich dachte wir reden von WAN, either way muss ich mir wohl nochmal angucken
<nibbler__> ah ;-)
<p01nt3r> wenn ich "manpages-de" installiere, werden die dann auch automatisch zum anzeigen der manuals genommen oder muss man da noch was machen?
<marcules> DreamThief, danke nochmal, jetzt kann ich mich von der Arbeit verdünnisieren ^^
<ppq> p01nt3r: die werden automatisch genommen. es gibt aber nicht für jede manpage eine übersetzung. check das mal mit 'man apt-get', das müsste auf deutsch sein w4enns geklappt hat
<p01nt3r> ppq, jo ist deutsch, danke.
<p01nt3r> ppq, also gibts noch keine deutsche manpage für bash? weil die ist noch englisch jetzt.
<ppq> p01nt3r: anscheinend nicht, nein
<p01nt3r> ok danke.
<becksta> aloa...
<becksta> mit welchem tool kann ich doppelte fotos identifizieren und löschen?
<becksta> shotwell kann das nicht, oder?
<becksta> ist jemand wach? ;)
<becksta> huhu... bin ich alleine?
<becksta> test
<dadrc> bist da
<becksta> wie schön... dachte schon, hier läuft was schief.. hehe
<becksta> hab nach nem völligen datencrash mit rescue tools alle möglichen bilder wieder herstellen können.... allerdings völlig ohne struktur und namen... und offensichtlich auch ne menge doppelt und dreifach
<becksta> da wir hier von ca. 13gb sprechen, scheidet eine manuelle bereinigung wohl aus...
<becksta> gibts da was für?
<dadrc> fdupes, funktioniert sogar mit allen Dateien
<becksta> sind dabei die dateinamen die grundlage?
<dadrc> "Such files are found by comparing file sizes and MD5 signatures, followed by a byte-by-byte comparison. "
<becksta> sexy... versuch ich mal... merci
<becksta> ok.. kriege ja eine liste zurück... kann ich die dateien auch autmatisch wegschieben?
<dadrc> Guck am besten in die Manpage, gibt da sicher 'ne Option für
<hdp> Ja, siehe die Manpage.
<kaan> hi,
<kaan> in xchat bekomm ich immer ne fehlermeldung wegen falscher kodierung
<kaan> weiß jemand wie ich das in utf-8 umstellen kann?
<kaan> äh sorry, nich in xchat sondern in sim-im
<dadrc> für xchat hätte ich es dir sagen können, keine Ahnung, was sim-im ist ^^"
<kaan> d.h. das ist nicht global?
<k1l> nö
<k1l> schau mal in die dokumentation von dem programm
<kaan> mist.. dann durchforste ich das menü nochmal, hab bisher aber nix gefudnen
<kaan> ja mach ich
<kaan> ok k1l  problem gelöst. danke
<tic66> Hallo, ist es perfomanter wenn ich Fedora unter Ubuntu auf VirtualBox oder KVM laufen lasse?
<nahab> hallo, wieder ein problem habe hier ein  netgear n 150 wlan stick wo ich keinen treiber für linux habe wie bekomme ich das teil zu laufen, um für ubuntu  zu nutzen
<Plotzenhotz> exit
<dadrc> tic66, kvm ist in den meisten Fällen schneller, aber auch aufwendiger
<nahab_>  hallo, wieder ein problem habe hier ein  netgear n 150 wlan stick wo ich keinen treiber für linux habe wie bekomme ich das teil zu laufen, um für ubuntu  zu nutzen
<ppq> nahab_: führ doch mal 'lsusb | pastebinit' aus uns gib uns den link
<nahab_> mom
<nahab_> kann nicht pasten unter paste.ubuntuusers.de bekomme ich immer Some of our servers are currently running amok.
<dadrc> paste.ubuntu.com
<ppq> nahab_: wenn du das mit pastebinit machst, ist das nicht das problem :) das tool sollte man sowieso installiert haben.
<nahab_> so jetzt...
<nahab_> http://pastebin.com/xeADg9Qw
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: xeADg9Qw (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Na, immerhin wird das Ding erkannt
<nahab_> dadrc, ja, bringt nur noch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg :-)
<dadrc> Angeblich ist das Kernelmodul rtl8192cu dafür zuständig
<dadrc> Mach mal bitte `lsmod` in einen Pastebin
<nahab_> http://pastebin.com/3ANiaygX
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: 3ANiaygX (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Modul wird nicht geladen
<dadrc> nahab_, kannst mal versuchen, das Modul rtl8192cu von Hand zu laden
<nahab_> dadrc,  oh gott, wie das?
<dadrc> sudo modprobe rtl8192cu
<dadrc> Wenn das Fehlermeldungen gibt, bitte auch in 'nen Pastebin
<nahab_> is no found
<nahab_> dadrc, 
<jokrebel> pastbin mit spam?
<nahab_> jokrebel,  weiß auch nicht was das soll
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, jokrebel, funktioniert aber beim Anklicken
<dadrc> nahab_, Moment
<dadrc> nahab_, einmal `uname -a`, bitte.
<nahab_> http://pastebin.com/mFBj33J0
<kubine> Title: nahab - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Das ist ein 10.04, oder?
<nahab_> dadrc,  ja
<dadrc> Ok, dann muss du ein Paket installieren
<nahab_> ok
<dadrc> Moment, gerade mal den genauen Namen raussuchen
<dadrc> Ist das ein PAE-Kernel?
<nahab_> puh ... weiß nicht
<nahab_> wie bekomme ich das raus?
<Fuchs> uname -a 
<Fuchs> -r koennte sogar reichen, muesste pae im Namen haben wenn gut gemacht
<dadrc> Ok, steht drin? Dann ist es keiner
<dadrc> War mir nicht ganz sicher, ich benutz seit Jahren kein 32-Bit mehr
<ring0> 2.6.32-40-generic-pae würde es wohl heißen, wenn pae
<dadrc> Aber Fuchs, wenn ich dich gerade da hab, weißt du, wie das linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-Metapaket heißt?
<Fuchs> dadrc: leider nein, aber packages.ubuntu.com  duerfte es wissen
<dadrc> Da such ich gerade, aber irgendwie find ich nichts sinnvolles.
<Fuchs> moment
<Fuchs> dadrc: gibt es ggf. nicht mehr, hiess naemlich frueher wirklich so
<dadrc> meh, wie ärgerlich.
<Fuchs> dadrc: siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Linux-backports-modules  
<kubine> Title: Linux-backports-modules › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ah, doch, da ists: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic 
<dadrc> nahab_, das Paket da mal bitte installieren
<dadrc> Da sollte der Treiber für deinen Stick drin sein
<_d4vid> was ihm fehlt ist linux-firmware der von der 11.04 version
<_d4vid> dann sollte alles gehen^
<bekks> Das Paket liefert aber kein Modul.
<bekks> Und das ist, was ihm fehlt.
<dadrc> was bekks sagt.
<dadrc> nahab_, nach der Installation mal den Stick abziehen und wieder ran
<nahab_> dadrc,  welches denn?...das metapaket oder das fürs passende kernel?
<dadrc> nahab_, das Metapaket: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<dadrc> Das installiert automatisch immer das richtige Paket für deinen Kernel
<dadrc> Erspart dir damit Ärger nach Kernelupdates
<nahab_> wird grad installiert
<nahab_> mom komme sofort wieder
<nahab_> nee, klappt auch nicht
<nahab_> dadrc, klappt auch nicht
<dadrc> Was sagt der modprobe-Befehl von vorhin?
<nahab_> dadrc,  das selbe wie eben
<dadrc> sudo updatedb && locate rtl8192cu
<dadrc> Kurz reboot, gleich wieder da
<nahab_> bei sudo updatedb && locate rtl8192cu passiert nicts im terminal ausser das der coursor blinkt
<dadrc> so, re.
<dadrc> was gefunden?
<guntbert> nahab_: Geduld, das kann etwas dauern
<dadrc> hmjo, das auch.
<nahab_> dadrc, nee bei sudo updatedb && locate rtl8192cu ist nicts passiert
<dadrc> nahab_, aber der Befehl ist schon zu Ende durchgelaufen?
<nahab_> da ist gar nichts passiert im terminal
<guntbert> nahab_: sei *etwas* mitteilsamer - das macht Hilfe leichter
<nahab_> dadrc, ausser nahab@nahab-laptop:~   dann den befel und dann wieder nahab@nahab-laptop:~
<nahab_> zwischendrinn nur courser blinken
<dadrc> kann schon sein, dass das passiert. 
<nahab_> dadrc, und dann?
<dadrc> Ich such gerade was, Moment.
<nahab_> ok
<guntbert> hefeweiz3n: Verbindungsprobleme?
<Fuchs> guntbert: nein 
<dadrc> nahab_, da hab ich dir vorhin das falsche Metapaket gesagt, sorry. Nimm das mal wieder runter und installier stattdessen linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-3.0.0-lucid-generic
<nahab_> dadrc,  blöde frage, aber wie nehme ich das wieder runter?...im softwarepaket?
<dadrc> nahab_, wie hast du es denn installiert?
<nahab_> mit sudo
<dadrc> öhm. welcher befehl genau?
<nahab_> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<dadrc> ah, gut.
<dadrc> Na, apt-get remove
<dadrc> und danach apt-get autoremove, um die ungenutzten abhängigkeiten loszuwerden
<nahab_> apt-get autoremove und  dann  linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generi?
<dadrc> Ne, apt-get remove linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<dadrc> und dann apt-get autoremove
<nahab_> hmmmm das paket konnte nicht gefunden werden
<nahab_> ich meine das neue paket was ich installieren sollte
<dadrc> nahab_, dann aktiviert mal lucid-updates in den Paketquellen
<hefeweiz3n> guntbert: nein, musste nur meinen client für meinen cloak einrichten, deshalb die vielen reconnects
<guntbert> hefeweiz3n: kein Problem, es war mehr Neugier/Mitleid :-)
<nahab_> dadrc, ich finde in den paketquellen nichts von lucid updates habe aber sonst alle lucid partner aktiviert
<nahab_> die waren aber schon vorher aktieviert
<dadrc> nahab_, Softwarequellen, 3. Tab (sollte Updates oder Aktualisierungen heißen), Empfohlene Aktualisierungen
<nahab_> ach ja, war aber auch schon aktiviert
<nahab_> da vielleicht habe ich was falsches eingegeben als ich linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-3.0.0-lucid-generic installieren wollte#
<nahab_>  was genau muß ich in das terminal eingeben
<nahab_> hatte eine deb datei gefunden, die wurde aber vom softwarecenter nicht akzeptiert
<dadrc> nene, lass solche Spielchen mal
<dadrc> Gib mir mal die Ausgabe von apt-cache policy linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-3.2-lucid-generic, bitte
<nahab_>  apt-cache policy linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-3.2-lucid-generic
<nahab_> dadrc, Paket linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-3.2-lucid-generic kann nicht gefunden werden
<dadrc> Seltsam.
<dadrc> apt-cache policy linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-3.2-2.6.32-40-generic
<nahab_> ah jetzt kommt was mom
<nahab_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406902/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wasn Spaß, dann gibt es wohl die Metapakete nicht mehr
<dadrc> Installier das Paket mal.
<nahab_> wie?
<dadrc> Wie die anderen auch
<nahab_> ging ja nicht mit sudo
<dadrc> Doch, wird gehen
<dadrc> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-3.2-2.6.32-40-generic
<nahab_> so, installiert
<dadrc> Na denn, Stick raus, Stick rein
<nahab_> hmm
<nahab_> nee passiert auch nichts 
<dadrc> steht das rtl8192cu nach dem Einstecken im lsmod drin?
<nahab_> dadrc,  ja
<dadrc> yay, Fortschritt.
<nahab_> oh gut, ich dachte das wär negativ :-O)
<nahab_> dadrc,  warum stellen die hersteller von sowas nicht direkt treiber für linux zu verfügung...verstehe ich nicht
<dadrc> Tun sie zum Teil. Dein Kernel war nur älter als die Hardware.
<dadrc> Also mussten wir die Treiber von Hand hinterherstopfen
<nahab_> gut jetzt haben wir die treiber, aber mein ubuntuchen will immer noch nicht :-)
<nahab_> dadrc,  neustarten bingt auch nichts - oder?
<dadrc> unwahrscheinlich
<dadrc> steht in `ifconfig` was von wlan0?
<nahab_> lach nicht, aber da steht gar nichts von wlan
<nahab_> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406907/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> nahab_, sudo lshw -C network
<dadrc> Das dauert ein bisschen, ist normal
<nahab_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406912/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sahdar> Hallo, ich habe auf meinem USB 3.0 Stick Ubuntu 11.10 (i368) installiert. Nur bin ich mit der Geschwindigkeit etwas unzufrieden ide ich bekomme. Weiß wer, wie ich einzelne Prozesse beschleunigen kann?
<dadrc> nahab_, du hast 'ne Intel-WLAN-Karte verbaut?
<nahab_> die ist intern ...ja
<nahab_> aber zu langsam
<nahab_> deswegen will ich den usb wlan funktionierend haben
<dadrc> Installier dir mal bitte das Programm pastebinit
<dadrc> Und führ dann `dmesg | pastebinit` aus
<nahab_> dadrc, hätte ich das sagen sollen?...ich dachte das hättest du gedacht, wie sollte ich sonst im internet sein? 
<nahab_> pasteinet habe ich installiert
<dadrc> Dann, dann nur das zweite
<nahab_> ich finde nur den komischen strich nicht, den ich dafür benötige
<dadrc> Nö, ist kein Ding. Wollte nur sichergehen, dass der Stick nicht völlig falsch erkannt wird
<dadrc> altgr + <
<dadrc> ansonsten kopieren ;)
<nahab_> http://pastebin.com/CsBD2V6
<dadrc> irgendwie nicht.
<nahab_> <
<dadrc> Also, Link funktionier tnicht
<nahab_> dadrc,  fehlte ne 3 ...
<nahab_> http://pastebin.com/CsBD2V63
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: CsBD2V63 (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> ok, Treiber geht, Firmware fehlt.
<dadrc> linux-firmware-nonfree installieren sollte Abhilfe schaffen
<nahab_> und dann stick raus und wieder rein?
<dadrc> jo
<nahab_> warum dauert das installieren über software eigentlich immer so lange?
<dadrc> Weil dein Internet oder dein Rechner langsam ist :P
<nahab_> och iwo :-)
<nahab_> puhh, nee immer noch nix
<nahab_> puhh, nee immer noch nix
<dadrc> dann wieder die dmesg-Geschichte, bitte.
<nahab_> dadrc, ich bin schon wieder online - ja?
<dadrc> jetzt ja, bis eben nichts gelesen
<nahab_> bin sofrt wieder da
<nahab> dadrc,  wieder da
<dadrc> und, und mein log?
<nahab> dein letzter beitrag war <dadrc> Weil dein Internet oder dein Rechner langsam ist :P
<dadrc> hm
<dadrc> danach kam noch <dadrc> dann wieder die dmesg-Geschichte, bitte.
<nahab> http://pastebin.com/7JwMJu6n
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: 7JwMJu6n (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> lol, title fail
<nahab> apollo13,  was?
<apollo13> "Title: Spam Detection For Paste"
<dadrc> apollo13, ah, übrigens: mein netzwerkkram neulich war ein amoklaufender ipsec-daemon
<nahab> apollo13, jo is schon die ganze zeit
<apollo13> dadrc: zwecks "bei einem pc geht was nicht" -- ja sobald ipsec die routen drin hat interceptet er das natürlich
<dadrc> ansonsten, nahab, irgendwie fehlt weiterhin die firmware.
<apollo13> dadrc: tun wir uns aber schwer zu debuggen wenn du nicht sagst dass du ipsec am rennen hast ;)
<dadrc> apollo13, jo. Problem: Ich war ziemlich sicher, dass ich das schon lange entfernt hatte. 
<apollo13> hihi
<nahab> hab die linux-firmware-nonfree version 1.8<is das ok
<dadrc> nahab, das ist zumindest die aktuelle Version für Lucid, ja.
<dadrc> _d4vid hatte vorgeschlagen, die Version von 11.04 zu nehmen, kann ich aber nichts zu sagen.
<dadrc> _d4vid, woher hast du das denn?
<nahab> dadrc, sollen wir ein anderes mal weiter machen? ich halt nimmer lange durch
<dadrc> nahab, ajo, passt. Solltest dir nur merken, was bis jetzt gemacht wurde
<nahab> fazit: treiber manuell installiert und firmware installiert ----mehr?
<dadrc> Naja, linux-firmware-nonfree installiert, aber Firmware wird trotzdem nicht gefunden
<nahab> genau
<dadrc> j
<nahab> also n8 und danke dir erstmal
<derdui> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand von euch eine Idee, warum Skype stellenweise einfach abstürzt mit der Meldung "Möglicherweise läuft eine weitere Skypeinstanz" manchmal kommt diese Meldung auch beim Starten. jetzt habe ich schon mehrfach skype deinstalliert (suso apt-get remove --purge) und wieder draufgemacht. ~/.Skype gelöscht und wieder gestartet. gesternkam nach dem löschen von ~/.Skype wieder das fenster wo man den nutzungsrechten erneut
<derdui>  zustimmen muss. dann gings wieder um kurze zeit später mit der eingangs erwähnten fehlermeldung abzustürzen. jetzt habe ich nach der anleitung aus der wiki ein skript geschrieben was checken soll ob skype nicht schon läuft. jetzt habe ich folgendes problem: vorausgesetzt ich habe skype per killall komplett beendet, kommt beim starten die meldung dass skype anscheinend schon läuft... lösche ich das skript wieder, meckert die konsole da
<derdui> ss genau dieses script fehlt... jetzt kommt trotz diesem script die erste fehlermeldung wieder... und das direkt am anfang. ich habe skype erneut komplett runtergeschmissen und neudraufgemacht...der fehler mit dem script is gelblieben, und einloggen kann ich mich auch nicht. weiß einer von euch rat?
<seandoe> hei
<ppq> derdui: guck mal mit lsof oder fuser nach den dateien, die skype offen hält, offenbar ist ein lock file dabei. das kannst du einfach löschen wenn es mal wieder abgestürzt ist
<seandoe> ich installier grad auf einem etwas älteren fujitsu siemens lubuntu 11.10, soweit funktioniert alles super, aber leider bekomme ich die wlan karte nicht zum laufen (01:01.0 Network controller [0280]: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] [1260:3886] (rev 01))
<seandoe> habe auch schon linux-wlan-ng installiert
<derdui> ppq: sind das konolen befehle? hab die noch nie gehört^^
<seandoe> laut wiki sollte sie damit laufen
<seandoe> tut sie aber leider nicht
<ppq> derdui: ja :) belies dich doch mal etwas dazu, bei interesse. grep ist in dem zusammenhang auch sehr nützlich. lsof nimmt aber dateinamen als argument
<derdui> ok, fuser kennt skype nicht und lsof spuckt das hier aus http://pastebin.com/LhnX9tmB
<kubine> Title: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /root/.gvfs - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<derdui> aber warum macht skype noch probleme, obwohl ich es mehrfach gelöscht hab?
<sean_> ok, bin von selbst drauf gekommen: linux-firmware-nonfree war das zauberpaket
<sean_> schönen abend noch
<ppq> derdui: ne, prozessnamen nehmen die nicht
<ppq> derdui: mach doch mal 'lsof | grep -i skype'
<derdui> ppq: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /root/.gvfs
<derdui>       Output information may be incomplete.
<derdui> hmmm... aber dieses script zeigt immer noch an, dass skype aktiv ist, obwohl ich killall skype gemacht hab...
<ppq> bei mir gehts
<derdui> was meinst du?
<ppq>  /home/user/.Skype/hier-dein-skype-accountname/keyval.lock  /home/user/.Skype/hier-dein-skype-accountname/main.lock      /home/user/.Skype/shared_httpfe/queue.lock      /home/user/.Skype/shared_dynco/dc.lock
<ppq> das sind die 4 skype lock files die ich mit lsof ermitteln konnte
<ppq> lösch die und skype sollte normal starten
<derdui> komisch, also nochmal skype löschen, und am besten das ding direkt von skype nehmen statt aus dem repro... und das script löschen?
<derdui> oder so^^
<derdui> nur warum ging das nicht bei mir?
<ppq> keine ahnung von welchen script du sprichst. nein. ich meinte: die lockfiles löschen, dann sollte skype normal starten ohne die meldung dass es schon läuft.
<derdui> ich mein da script, was checken soll ob skype bereits läuft^^ hab aber die locks mit rm -rf gelöscht das problem is noch dass die meldung kommt, dass skype noch läuft^^
<k1l> läuft denn skype noch?
<derdui> nein, is per killall beendet worden.
<derdui> das is komisch... habe skype komplett gelöscht, dieses "/usr/local/bin/skype"-script per rm -rf gelöscht, sudo apt-get autoremove gemacht, wenn ich jetzt meinen skype startbefehl eingebe, kommt trotzdem die fehlermeldung bash: /usr/local/bin/skype: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<k1l> du musst ja auch das paket löschen
<derdui> also ~/.Skype?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> sudo apt-get remove skype
<derdui> haab ich doch, erst über synaptik und dann zum testen über die konsole, nurhab ich zu dem remove noch --purge dazugeschrieben... meldung: skype is nicht installiert^^
<derdui> wo könnte was von skype noch drinstehen?
<derdui> und der befehl mit dem lsof bringt immer noch keine ergebnisse...
<derdui> komisch, hab skype von der homepage nochmal neu draufgemacht, davor auch komplett deinstalliert... dieses eine script will der trotzdem habe...
<derdui> und iwelche logs müssen da noch sein... auch mit alt+f2 gehts nicht... und es erscheint die meldung dass von skype noch was läuft...
<k1l> guck mal mit ps ax  obda noch was läuft
<k1l> ansonsten halt gucken welche lockfiles skype so macht
<derdui> ne, da läuft nixmehr... 
<derdui> das komische ist, dass lsof nicht geht... 
<derdui> mal ne frage, wie würde der befehl laute, um rauszufinden wo skype überall drinsteht? lsof geht ja nicht^^
<dadrc> derdui, wie rufst du lsof denn auf?
<derdui> weil ich es nicht besser weiß. meine vermutung ist, dass trotz de- und neuinstallation der fehler mit dem bahscript bleibt, also muss da in irgent ner dateidoch was drinstehen, was nun zwingend verlangt, dass dieses script aufgerufen wird. mach ich selbiges wieder ausführbar, kommt, trotz gekilltem skype dass skype bereits läuft, oder es kommt der fehler, dass ne weitere instanz läuft @dadrc
<derdui> lsof .Skype/your-username-here/main.lock
<dadrc> lsof benutzt man eigentlich eher mit -p <pid>
<derdui> lsof | grep -i skype
<dadrc> würds kopieren, grep hat ja mehr als nur die pid
<derdui> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /root/.gvfs
<derdui>       Output information may be incomplete.
<dadrc> komisch.
<derdui> nagut, dann probier ichs morgen nochmal^^ aber danke für eure hilfe :)
<derdui> aber eine andere frage hätte ich noch^^ wenn ich seiten aus nem buch scanne. muss man als student gelegendlich ja, wie bekommt man am besten den grauen streifen weg? hab leider keinen scanner der nen dünnen rahmen hat^^
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-30
<guest-upmHUt> hallo zusammen.
<guest-upmHUt> ich hab noch einmal eine frage, und zwar habe ich das gefühl, dass mit meinem homeverzeichnis allgemein was schief läuft. jetzt dachte ich, dass ich einfach meinen benutzernamen lösche und ihn wieder hinzufüge. somit müsste ich ein sauberes homeverzeichnis haben. jetzt habe ich allerdings das problem, dass deluser --remove-home nicht geht, auch mit sudo, weil ich mich auf der konole ja schließlich mit meinem usernamen eingelog
<guest-upmHUt> gt habe. wie logge ich mich direkt also root ein? root akzeptiert der nicht, genausowenig wie su. habe auch schon ein neues rootpw vergeben, weiß jemand von euch rat?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] Warum weisen viele .desktop-Dateien in /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ im Namen einen Doppelpunkt auf und wiederholen einen Teil des Strings? Beispiel: »/usr/share/app-install/desktop/gnome-gmail:gnome-gmail.desktop«
<pog> moin, ich hab eine Ubuntu-Installation updated, nun will der Grub neu installieren... woll man in diesem Debconf-Menu den Disk anklicken, wo man Grub installieren soll. Ich hab insofert angst, dass mein System ab USB gestartet wurde, und ich keinen FAlls am Computer den Grub-Eintrag veraendern will.
<pog> hab was gefunden, wo ist da schon die Device wo Grub seinen Eintrag macht, als gebe ich einfach den USB-Device an.
<NTQ> Seit dem Flashplayer-plugin-Update von gestern haben alle meine Youtube-Videos einen Blaustich. Ist das bei noch jemandem so?
<NTQ> Interessanterweise ist es aber nur bei eingebetteten Videos der Fall. O_o
<k1l> NTQ: flash halt
<ben1u> wie kann ich in top nur die Z-Status Prozesse anzeigen lassen?
<NTQ> abwertende bemwerkungen über flash bringen mich auch nicht weiter
<ben1u> ich drücke also in top "o" und dann?
<k1l> NTQ: da adobe flash proprietär ist kannst du dich nur an adobe wenden oder warten bis einer was dazu rausfindet. bisher höre ich dabei zum ersten mal davon
<ben1u> hab 17 Zombies
<NTQ> Hab grad was rausgefunden, ohne Hardwareeschleunigung gibt es keine Farbfehler. Aber mit Hardwarebeschleunigung scheint der Farbindex im HSV-Farbraum ein paar Grad verdreht, sodass Haut bläulich erscheint.
<bullgard4> NTQ: Das ist ein Bug! Aber Flash ist ja prprietär. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle suchen im Launchpad unter dem zugehörigen DEB-Programmpaketnamen. Wenn sich dort Dein Fehler nicht findet, würde ich einen Fehlerbericht verfassen.
<Lufti> hi ;)
<Lufti> Ich bin gerade mit meinem Ubuntu Laptop in einem Windowsnetzwerk mit Domäne (?). Kann mich hier über die Url smb://fileserver auf den server im netzwerk verbinden. Dabei fragt Nautilus nach Benutzernamen, Passwort und Arbeitsgruppe. Benutzernamen und Passwort habe ich vom Admin bekommen (leider hat er noch weniger Ahnung von linux als ich). Als Arbeitsgruppe habe ich die Domäne genommen, die ich von einem Windowsrechner im Netzwerk
<Lufti> Will ich das Laufwerk jedoch ins Filesystem mounten bekomme ich einen "mount error(5): Input/output
<Lufti> *error". Ich benutze folgenden Befehl:
<Lufti> sudo smbmount //fileserver /home/user/mymountdir -o username=myuser,password=mypw,workgroup=windowsdomain
<Lufti> habe es auch mit dem hier versucht, selbes Ergebnis:
<Lufti> sudo mount -t cifs //fileserver /home/user/mymountdir -o username=myuser,password=mypw,workgroup=windowsdomain
<Lufti> Habt ihr eine Idee, was da falsch läuft?
<deem> Lufti: benutz mal mount -v dann bekommst du eine etwas uassagekräftigere ausgabe im idealfall
<Lufti> keine genauere fehlermeldung. 
<Lufti> oh, habe den ordner im Pfad vergessen => smb://fileserver/dir und //fileserver/dir
<deem> du solltest aber sehen woran er scheitert. nopaste mal bitte die genaue ausgabe. passwörter oder so kannst du ja unkenntlich machen
<Lufti> deem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406917/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> existiert mymountdir?
<k1l> ist gvfs nicht eh das neue mount?
<eshtpc00> ...
<eshtpc00> wie finde ich herraus welcher loginmanager benutzt nwird ?
<dAnjou> eshtpc00: die frage darfst du gleich nochmal formulieren
<k1l> eshtpc00: bei ubuntu ist standardmässig lightdm in benutzung. 
<k1l> ps ax |grep lightdm
<eshtpc00> dAnjou, ich hab gnome installiert (ist ein htpc) und ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr ob ich lightdm oder gdm eingestellt hab
<k1l> !lightdm > eshtpc00 
<kubine>  eshtpc00: Informationen zu LightDM finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM
<dAnjou> eshtpc00: die ubuntu-version ist *immer* wichtig .. ansonsten, siehe k1l 
<eshtpc00> folgendes Problem : Ich stelle meine grafik (hdmi) auf eine höhere auflösung ein! (klappt) - wenn ich mich als benutzer abmelde und wieder anmelde (oder pc neu starte) hab ich wieder die alte grafikauflösung drin ..... mir kommts vor als gdm es immer wieder umstellt - mein mainboard ist asus AT3IONT-I Deluxe (grafik on board) und mein ubuntu ist 11.10 ( gnome als oberfläche)
<dAnjou> das war doch mal ne frage
<bullgard4> eshtpc00: Guck mal in /var/log/boot.log, ob dort LightDM erwähnt wird.
<eshtpc00> dAnjou, hätte euch gern als info gegeben, welchen autostartmanager ich eingestellt hab
<eshtpc00> http://paste.org/47405
<kubine> Title: Your code. Your site. Use it. - paste.org (at paste.org)
<eshtpc00> bullgard4, LIGHTDM wird nicht erwähnt
<bullgard4> eshtpc00: Dann läuft LightDM nicht.
<k1l> ich hab doch oben schon den befehl gepostet o_O
<eshtpc00> ok also gdm
<k1l> und auf LIGHTDM matcht das eh nicht
<bullgard4> Da kommt mir das Erste Gebot in den Sinn.
<eshtpc00> ^^
<k1l> eshtpc00: nopaste doch mal die ausgabe von meinem befehl (und bitte in nem vernünftigen pastebin)
<k1l> !nopaste
<kubine> k1l: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<eshtpc00> ok - also höchstwarscheinlich ändert der gdm meine auflösung ..... warum und wie kann ich das ändern !?
<k1l> dann sollte man schon wissen, was man rumgefummelt hat. sonst wirds für uns hier noch viel schwieriger da was nach zu vollziehen
<eshtpc00> ich versuchs mal mit dem wiki
<bullgard4> eshtpc00: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM
<kubine> Title: GDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eshtpc00> jo bin grad dran
<test> blah
<Fuchs> mhm 
<eshtpc00> ok - ich hab doch lightdm als loginmanager
<k1l> *sigh*
<k1l> warum man auch nicht auf mich hört m(
<eshtpc00> ich hab mal sudo stop gdm probiert - nichts
<test> *umschau*
<eshtpc00> als ich sudo stop lightdm gemqcht hab - > XServer down :D
<Fuchs> test: ja, wir koennen Dich lesen. Es gibt sonst viele lustige Testkanaele fuer sowas :) 
<sysdef> und auch unlustige, #test zum beispiel ;)
<test> hat jemand hier nen plan von nvidia-optimus via ironhide?
<Fuchs> ironhide sagt mir nichts, zu optimus: er suche nach bumblebee, oder, noch besser, deaktiviere es im BIOS wenn es das erlaubt
<test> ja, bios extra vor kauf gecheckt, das klappt auch. Bumblee laut launchpad eingestellt zugunsten von ironhide
<eshtpc00> doe config sagt nichts über irgendwelche einstellungen - > http://paste.org/47406
<kubine> Title: Your code. Your site. Use it. - paste.org (at paste.org)
<k1l> test: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Nvidia_Optimus
<kubine> Title: Nvidia Optimus › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<andreas_> hey leute
<ben1u> andreas_: hey frag doch konkret
<ben1u> Was sollte ich in Thunderbird unter Junk Settings im Punkt "Trust junk mail headers set by:" einstellen? Zur Auswahl habe ich folgende: 1. SpamAssassin 2. SpamPal 3. POPFile 4. Bogofilter und 5. DSPAM
<eshtpc00> hier meine x11 config -> http://paste.org/47410
<kubine> Title: Your code. Your site. Use it. - paste.org (at paste.org)
<eshtpc00> also in meiner x11 condig steht die richtige auflösung (auch nach restart) drin - er startet aber immer (egal ob gnome oder unity) mit einer auflösung von 1360x768
<eshtpc00> config*
<eshtpc00> ich hab auch mal die startmanager geändert also lighztdm nach gdm ...... kein unterschied - also an den startmanagern scheint es auch nicht zu liegen
 * eshtpc00 ist mit seinem latein am Ende!
<Seymour> Huhu!
<Seymour> Weiß jemand, wie man den Stream für einen Flashplayer (ARD Mediathek) im VL öffnen kann?
<dAnjou> Seymour: google benutzt?
<ppq> Seymour: du könntest gucken, ob deine sendung schon in den aktuellen listen des java-programms "mediathekview" ist. alternativ: url selbst ausm quelltext raussuchen, das ist ein rtmp link, den man mit mplayer abspielen/speichern kann
<Seymour> cool
<Seymour> OK hab ich installiert, Filmliste geladen
<Seymour> Jetzt kommt "Der Film kann möglicherweise nicht mit dem Programm abgespielt werden
<Seymour> Für Flashfilme wird der flvstreamer benötigt"
<Seymour> flvstreamer ist aber installiert laut synaptic
<sky1> kann es möglich sein das ein user keine schreibrechte auf einen ordner hat, obwohl dieser probehalber auf 777 gesetzt ist ...
<nahab> hallo, habe hier ein netgear n 150 an meinen laptop der gefunden wird aber trotzdem nicht funktioniert, wir haben gestern einige Treiber installiert, weil  der wlan stick neuer ist als mein Ubuntu 10.04 und wir haben  die Firmware nachinstalliert  linux-firmware-nonfree trotzdem wird Firmware trotzdem nicht gefunden, wer kann mir helfen?
<nahab> netgear n 150 ist ein wlan stick
<sky1> ich kriege nämlich mit meinem postfix user ums verecken keine schreiberechte für das verz. /var/mail obwohl das wie gesagt auf 777 steht ...
<Guschtel> sky1: nfs oder so?
<sky1> postfix zu testzwecken in ne shell eingebunden ..
<sky1> is alles lokal ..
<sky1> oder was meinst du 
<sky1> ich raff das nicht ...
<Guschtel> ka, was das problem ist.
<Guschtel> ! wf > sky1 
<kubine>  sky1: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<nahab>  hallo, habe hier ein netgear n 150 wlan stick an meinen laptop der gefunden wird aber trotzdem nicht funktioniert, wir haben gestern einige Treiber installiert, weil  der wlan stick neuer ist als mein Ubuntu 10.04 und wir haben  die Firmware nachinstalliert  linux-firmware-nonfree trotzdem wird Firmware trotzdem nicht gefunden, wer kann mir helfen?
<geser> sky1: hast du mal probeweise selber eine Testdatei in dem Verzeichnis anzulegen?
<sky1> @geser: ja habe ich da kommt das :  Schreiben der viminfo-Datei /var/spool/postfix/.viminfo ist nicht möglich!
<sky1> mit root klappt das ... 
<sky1> also irgendwo ein rechte problem kapier aber nicht wie genau 
<sky1> mit postfix aber nicht ...
<geser> sky1: die .viminfo-Datei kannst du ruhig ignorieren. funktioniert ein "touch /var/mail/testdatei" als postfix-user?
<sky1> touch geht 
<geser> hmm, sollte eigentlich nicht postfix Schreibrechte auf /var/spool/postfix haben? (nutze kein Postfix, kann also dazu nichts sagen)
<sky1> hm... blöd .... ich hab etz leider keine zeit mehr ... muss des dann halt am montag nochmal fragen ... danke aber trotzdem für deine anregungen .... schönes we... 
<geser> dir auch
<nahab> dadrc, bist du da?
<dAnjou> nahab: nich machen.
<dAnjou> du kriegst hilfe, wenn es einer sieht, der ahnung davon hat
<nahab> dAnjou, sieht denn nach ner stunde noch jemand, was ich an problem hatte?
<dAnjou> nahab: wahrscheinlich nich, dann benutzt du die pfeil-hoch taste bis deine frage wieder kommt und sendest sie nochmal
<yannickoo> moin
<yannickoo> wenn alles innerhalb des /var/www verzeichnis gehört, wem gebe ich denn am besten als user + gruppe an? apache:apache gibt es nicht
<dAnjou> yannickoo: nochmal lesen, irgendwas ergibt da keinen sinn
<yannickoo> dAnjou: root:root
<yannickoo> es gehört alles root:root
<yannickoo> kann man die resetten oder ähnliches?
<dAnjou> was willst du tun?
<LetoThe2nd> yannickoo: meistens nimmt man www-data:www-data, IMHO
<dAnjou> normalerweise hat darin alles 775 oder 664
<dAnjou> lesender zugriff reicht
<dAnjou> meistens
<geser> warum braucht der Apache dort Schreib-Rechte?
<geser> (oder anderer HTTP-Server)
<dAnjou> 755 und 644
<dAnjou> mein ich
<mrhanky> jo
<dAnjou> neben dem phänomen metafrage gibt es jetzt auch noch die fragen, die eine eigene, allerdings noch nicht funktionierende lösung suggerieren. die geht dann aber oft von hinten durch die brust ins auge, was man aber nicht erkennt, weil der fragende sein eigentliches problem nicht schildert.
<dAnjou> er will lieber seinen eigenen weg gelöst sehen
<leszek> hi
<fujisan> racismus in Niederlandische ubuntu chatrooms :( ich habe dagegen gekempft ohne resultat leider :(
<fujisan> die kase fresser
<fujisan> die verstehen es net
<fujisan> es macht mich traurig
<ghostcube> o.O
<subz3r0> moin
<subz3r0> hat noch jmd von euch das problem nach dem letzten flashplayer update, das einige youtube videos nen blau-touch haben?
<Frickelpit> subz3r0: einige sogar und das nicht nur bei ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: hatten wir heute schon. liegt an irgendwas mit farbraum, ausgelöst durch hardwarebeschleunigung
<subz3r0> hautfarbe bei einigen videos iss nu blau. sieht lustig aus, aber nervt schon nen bissel ;)
<subz3r0> omg
<subz3r0> grad mal google bemüht, aber nicht direkt was gefunden. na dann mal auf das nächste update warten.
<dakira> moin. sehe ich das richtig, dass es keine möglichkeit gibt mit dem networkmanager L2TP Verbindungen aufzubauen?
<dakira> welches VPN verwendet man optimalerweise?
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Wie kann man in bash (oder dash) einen Fordergrundprozess in den Hintergrund schicken, aber laufen lassen? ^Z hält ihn ja an.
<Frickelpit> FUZxxl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash#Prozess-unterbrechen-und-oder-in-den-Hintergrund-schicken
<kubine> Title: Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<FUZxxl> Danke!
<guest-gT0a0R> Hallo zusammen, ich habe das gefühl, dass in meinem homeverzeichnis was gründlich schief läuft. Deswegen möchte ich, bevor ich weiter unsinnig einzelne probleme abarbeite, das ding einfach löschen und wieder neu anlegen. probiert habe ich es mit "sudo deluser --remove-home derdui" dabei kam der fehler, dass derdui noch oder bereits angemeldet ist. über die konsole via "strg+f1" müsste ich mich doch als root anmelden können, 
<guest-gT0a0R> das homeverzeichnis löschen und mittels adduser wieder hinzufügen, oder? jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, wie ich mich als root einlogge. wenn ich beim login als name root, oder su eingbe, kommt da nach dem pw "login incorrect" obwohl ich auch ein rootpasswd eingerichtet habe. wer von euch kann mir ein paar tips geben?
<FUZxxl> guest-gT0a0R: Du könntest in den Single-User-Mode gehen und das von dort machen.
<k1l_> ich hätte auch gesagt: recovery booten wäre besser gewesen
<guest-gT0a0R> und wie komm ich da rein? FUZxxl 
<FUZxxl> Im Single-User-Mode werden alle Prozesse außer ein rootprompt gekillt.
<FUZxxl> guest-gT0a0R: sudo init 1
<FUZxxl> Aber warte
<k1l_> ubuntu ist nicht auf einen root user ausgeleget und der root user unterscheidet sich von anderen distirbutionen
<FUZxxl> ja.
<guest-gT0a0R> also auf die konsole, und das dann eingeben, oder über die bash?
<k1l_> guest-gT0a0R: boote in die recovery
<FUZxxl> oder so...
<guest-em1Sbo> also ich bin eben vom recoverymodus auf die konsole, und war direkt root, tortzdem konnte mein account nicht gelöscht werden. was kann ich noch probieren?
<subz3r0> neuen user anlegen, admin/root grp zuorden und den acc löschen? also so würde ich es vermutlich machen =)
<txh> hm nix dazu im ubtuntuusers-wiki
<txh> dann halt hier
<txh> ich brauch ein ssl-zertifikat für den server, es soll nacher bei startssl signiert werden
<txh> wie mach ich das?
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend Ich versuche einen Netzwerkdrucker zuinstallieren der direkt am  Switch hängt und eine statiche ip hat  was muss ich denn da angeben ? Appsocket,Ipp,LPD samba ist ja für windowsrechner 
<nevchen> IchGuckLive:  was für ein modell?`
<nevchen> hp`?
<IchGuckLive> kyocera fs1020 über den win98 rechner und smb gehts aber ich will direkt
<nevchen> versuchs mal entweder über app socket
<nevchen> mit ip nummer
<nevchen> und port 9100
<nevchen> oder alternativ über lpd
<nevchen> dann mit ip
<nevchen> und als warteschlange: lp
<nevchen> oder lp0
<nevchen> eine variante davon müsste funktionieren
<nevchen> so mal essen
<IchGuckLive> B)
<nevchen> IchGuckLive: ?
<IchGuckLive> ich kämpf noch 
<marcules> Ich hab zwar grad in #ubuntu gefragt, aber jemand vielleicht ne Idee? Ich kann meinen Computer nicht runterfahren, muss ihn immer per 10-sek-auf-Ausschaltknopf-Holzhammer-Methode zum runterfahren bewegen
<IchGuckLive> nevchen: es geht app wars 
<marcules> Habe das Problem seit dem Systemupgrade (habe keine Neuinstallation gemacht)
<marcules> Und beim Sysupgrade selbst hatte ich nach dem 1sten Booten enorme Probleme, die ich dann gelöst habe indem ich dbus dateien, die in /run/ falsch verlinkt waren gesymlinkt habe
<marcules> Irgendwas habe ich wohl übersehen gehabt
<u-boot> hmm sudo shutdown -h now ? 
<u-boot> ist schon seltsam wenn das  mal nich mehr funktioniert ... 
<k1l_> er redet aber nicht von der beta mit den bekannten bugs, oder?
<dsadsa> hi! nach nem absturz werden bei mir alle dateien nur noch mit notepad geöffnet. wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre sind da bei ein paar config's die rechte verloren gegangen, die man wiederherstellen muss. welche config-dateien sind das?
<tombola> hallo
<dreamon_> Woran kann man erkennen ob ein USB Gerät 2.0 kann oder nur 1.0 
<tombola> ich bin verzweifelt ich komme per ssh nciht merh auf meinen vserver bei strato
<tombola> was kann ich tun
<k1l_> tombola: dich an strato wenden
<PBeck> tombola: sshd abgestürzt, oder rechner offline, strato fragen ... 
<LetoThe2nd> tombola: wenn du nicht mehr zugreifen kannst: nichts :P support bemühen respektive irgendwelche recovery methoden seitens strato benutzen. ist aber nix ubuntu, ist andere baustelle.
<tombola> :(
<tombola> ich bin in recovery modus
<PBeck> tombola: #ubuntu-de-offtopic passt besser
<tombola> aber ich weiss nciht wie ich die firewall deaktiviert bekomme
<tombola> ah ok
<cranK> moin. ich habe probleme ubuntu zu installieren. hat jemand zeit mir zu helfen ?
<k1l_> !wf > cranK 
<kubine>  cranK: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<cranK> nach start der installation hängt der pc bei der zeile "registered taskstats version 1" ich benutze einen asus laptop und boote von usb. ich will die version 11.10 installieren
<AlexAnteMachina> Hallo! Ich benutze Ubuntu 11.10 mit Firefox als Standardbrowser. Seit einiger Zeit funktioniert "Speichern unter.." aus dem kontextmenü nicht mehr. purging und reinstall hab ich erfolglos versucht. Was kann ich noch machen?
<k1l_> cranK: zieh mal alles an usb ab was sonst dran ist und probiere mal die anderen usb plätze
<k1l_> das schein wohl bei acer/asus oft vorzukommen
<cranK> das habe ich schon probiert. ich habe auch was von acpi=off stellen gehört. allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das geht
<cranK> im bios kann ich es nicht machen 
<dreamon_> cranK,  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten
<kubine> Title: Booten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-CD_Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu-CD Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cranK> vielleicht noch zur info: momentan ist win7 installiert
<sdx23> AlexAnteMachina: anderes Profil mal versucht? Die Option für den Manager ist -P
<ubuntu_> test 1234
<bekks> ! test > ubuntu_ 
<kubine>  ubuntu_: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<dreamon_> bekks, Kann man irgendwo erkennen ob ein usb-gerät nur usb1.0 kann?
<cranK> dreamon_: das hat mir leider nicht weiter geholfen. noch eine idee ?
<bekks> dreamon_: Ja.
<bekks> Guck auf lsub und guck auf den Hub, an dem das Ding angeschlossen ist.
<bekks> Und guck in dmesg
<LetoThe2nd> lshw, evtl.
<dreamon_> ok danke
<cranK> k1l_ mit deinem link komme ich auch nicht weiter
<dreamon_> cranK, Was hast du versucht.. Hab das mal vor langer Zeit gemacht.. kannst in grub ja die Bootparameter eingeben.. ging das?
<cranK> dreamon_: habe ich grub wenn ich noch windows 7 installiert habe 
<cranK> ?
<bekks> cranK: Wenn Du Windows nach Ubuntu installierst - nein.
<dreamon_> cranK, Du bootest ja wohl ubuntu von der CD?
<k1l_> cranK: dachte du hast den usb stick gebootet und willst installiere?
<bekks> Dann musst du Grub wieder installieren.
<cranK> usb
<dreamon_> Wenn du vom Stick bootest dann gibts da auch ein Grub.. glaube mußt mit ESC aufrufen.. stand das nicht in der Anleitung?
<cranK> ich habe auf ubuntu.com die iso gezogen und auch nach der anleitung den usb-stick erstellt. dann von usb gebootet und installieren auf hdd. dann bleibt er in der zeile "registered taskstats version 1 " stehen
<cranK> im installer boot menu kann ich esc drücken und bekommen eine "eingabeaufforderung wie bei DOS"
<dreamon_> cranK, Ah nein.. jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein.. Wie weit bootet er von Stick.. siehst du unten dieses Symbol das angezeigt wird?
<dreamon_> cranK, Wenn du da ESC drückst.. dann kannst mit F4 oder F6 oder so.. die bootoptionen einstellen
<cranK> dreamon_ ne klappt nicht
<dreamon_> genauer
<cranK> hab das installer boot menu auf .. sobald ich von usb starte oder installieren will laufen mehrere zeilen durch (wie in dos) dann kommt die zeile registered taskstats version 1 und er macht nicht weiter. wenn ich im boot menu ESC drücke kommt eine Zeile "boot: " dann kann ich etwas eingeben. Durch drücken aller F1-F12 tasten passiert nichts
<dreamon_> cranK, Wenn ich hier 11.04 von usb stick starte.. dann kommt zuerst die Frage welche sprache.. kommt das bei dir?
<cranK> dreamon_: nein
<dreamon_> Welche Ubuntu version nimmst du?
<cranK> 11.10
<cranK> soll ich mal 11.04 ausprobieren ?
<dreamon_> Mom ich teste mal 11.10
<dreamon_> habs in Virtualbox gleich drin
<dreamon_> also bei 11.10 ist es so das ein kleines Bildchen unten angezeigt wird, eine Tastatur und noch was.. dann drück ich ESC und kriege das menu
<cranK> ich habe: installer boot menurun ubuntu from this USB 2.)
<cranK> -.- mom
<dreamon_> Hast das Tastatur und das Männchen nicht gesehen?
<cranK> Run ubuntu from this USB ; Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk; Test memory; Boot from first hard disk; advanced options; help ganzen unten steht "Press ENTER to boot or TAP to edit a menu entry ....... die tastatur und das männchen habe ich nicht
<dreamon_> naja.. aber F6 sollte gehen? da kannst acpi glaub abschalten
<cranK> der piept nur einmal 
<dreamon_> F2 kann man sprache wählen.. F6 Erweiterte Optionen.. 
<cranK> egal welche taste ich drücke es kommt nichts neues .. nur wenn ich mit ENTER einen Menu Punkt auswähle
<dreamon_> hmmmmmm .. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiVZhnTCZOs&feature=related --> 1:22Minute da siehst das logo.. er drückt aber nicht ESC
<kubine> Title: Installing Ubuntu 11.10 for Users New to Ubuntu and Linux - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<dreamon_> Was genau willst du machen .. ubuntu testen, oder installieren oder?..
<cranK> windows 7 runter schmeißen und ubuntu als basis betriebssystem dann damit arbeiten und wenn ich windows brauche virtual box nehmen
<dreamon_> cranK, Kennst du Alternate?
<dreamon_> Wenn die normale Installation fehlschlägt gings meistens mit -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cranK> dreamon_: http://lh5.ggpht.com/-dwtZpg462_E/TyLgd0BvpNI/AAAAAAAAFtc/C0grDO_dFZ4/How-To-Dual-Boot-Ubuntu-11.10-Orinic-Ocelot-Using-USB-Pen-Drive-Or-CDDVD-%25252831%252529%25255B2%25255D.png
<cranK> das habe ich nur nicht in farbe
<cranK> ich probiers zwischendurch mal mit nem anderen usb stick
<dreamon_> Hab ich noch nie gesehen.. aber du solltest dann wohl Tab drücken.. 
<dreamon_> Wo hast du das Teil runtergeladen?
<cranK> dann kriege ich ganz unten eine Zeile > /link...
<cranK> ubuntu.com
<dreamon_> hast du mir den Link? Ich hab Ubuntu bestimmt schon 50mal auf verschiedenen Rechnern installiert.. aber das hab ich noch nicht gesehen.. kennt das jeman hier.. ?
<Flash63> sieht nach einer älteren Version aus, vlt.  8.04
<Flash63> Name des ISO-Images? cranK
<cranK> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386
<dreamon_> Was passiert bei Advanced Options
<cranK> hehe ... "Back..." steht da
<dreamon_> Das gebts doch nicht.. Ich hab hier die 11.10 in der Virtualbox gestartet und habe andere Anzeige wie du.. Also wenn das nicht am Iso liegt dann weiß ich auch nicht
<cranK> am usb stick liegts bei mir nicht
<cranK> die alternate version muss ich brennen ?
<dreamon_> kannst mir mal die md5sum von dem Iso liefern..  mein hier ist -> c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5  ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cranK> der lutscht sich dumm und dämlich wenn ich von der cd mit alternate drauf boote aber da kommt gar nichts
<dreamon_> Alternate macht eine Installation im Textmodus.. macht am wenigsten streß.. was hastn da für ne Kiste?
<cranK> asus x71sl
<dreamon_> Kannst du eine md5sum von deinem Image geben?
<cranK> auf'm usb stick hab ich die datei wohl aber das sind 61 zeilen wo so eine nummer vor steht
<dreamon_> md5sum ist nur eine Prüfsumme .. dran könnte man erkennen was du für eine erwischt hast
<cranK> wie es aussieht ist für jede datei eine zeile und eine prüfsumme
<cranK> für jede datei die auf'm usb-stick zum booten ist
<dreamon_> ja.. wir bräuchten das vom Iso selbst.. 
<dreamon_> Vielleicht ist das für dich die bessere Wahl -> http://www.chip.de/downloads/Linux-Live-USB-Creator_44977398.html
<kubine> Title: Linux Live USB Creator - Download - CHIP Online (at www.chip.de)
<cranK> danke werde ich ausprobieren .. so ein ähnliches programm war auf ubunto auch beschrieben
<dreamon_> cranK, Da fällt mir noch ein.. formatier mal den Stick mit fat32 mit der Langsam option.. oder intensiv.. da hatte ich neulich mal ein Problem das war damit behoben
<dreamon_> das hier -> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ gibts auch für linux
<cranK> ich muss erstmal eine dampfen .. danke für die hilfe bis jetzt und bis gleich
<Hodes> hey leute, ich hab mir samsung-tools installiert, leider funktionieren die tasten immer noch nicht. gibt es da irgendeine einstellmöglichkeit?
<Reddexx> hi kann mir einer helfen ich hab mein windows7 auf win8 beta upgegradet jetzt listet grub nicht mehr die betriebssysteme auf beim boot vorgang und momentan finde ich wegen den umzug wo ich gehabt hab die ubuntu disk nicht kann ma das auch in windows wieder hinbekomen?
<k1l_> Reddexx: nein. boote ne ubuntu cd oder nen ubuntu stick und installier grub2 wieder
<cranK> aaaaahhhh ihr seid zu geil installation läuft !!!
<Reddexx> ach man kein stick zu hand und keine rohling mehr :(
<dreamon_> cranK, wat hat geholfen?
<cranK> das programm das ich von chip geladen habe
<dreamon_> Ah schon..
<dreamon_> schon = schön
<cranK> bei der installation .. muss ich da 2 partitionen erstellen ? einmal für Swap (wie groß ?) und den rest als Ext4 ?
<k1l_> cranK: du musst nur eine. der rest ist alles kann
<k1l_> !partitionieren > cranK 
<k1l_> !partitionierung > cranK 
<kubine>  cranK: Informationen zu Partitionierung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<k1l_> auf ner ssd würde ich z.b. keine swap anlegen. und bei 4gb ram braucht man imho meisten eh keine
<k1l_> es macht aber sinn /home auf eine eigene partition zu leben
<k1l_> *legen
<sonotos> ich hab 8gb und brauch immer mal wieder ne swap
<sonotos> so allgemein würde ich das also nicht sagen
<cranK> ich habe noch kein plan was ich von ubuntu brauche .. das aller erste mal (neben neutrino :) ) das ich mit linux was mache
<dreamon_> cranK, Dann leg ich dir http://planet.ubuntuusers.de/ ans Herz.. immer neues Infos..
<kubine> Title: Planet › ubuntuusers.de (at planet.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> sonotos: die die das brauchen wissen das eigentlich. für den normalo surfer passt das sicher ohne swap bei 4gb.
<sonotos> vermutlich ja
<cranK> gibts eine empfehlung wie ich meine 250GB aufteilen soll ? will windows nur als virtuelle maschine laufen lassen und dann bisschen programmieren bilder bearbeiten und bisschen ausprobieren
<k1l_> also ich finde ein dualboot anfangs nicht schlecht. gib einige programme, die laufen nicht unter ubuntu/wine und dann muss man erstmal gucken.
<k1l_> ansonsten so wie im artikel beschrieben für /, und dann den rest für /home. oder noch ne datenpartition
<dreamon_> cranK, Ich kann nutze Ubuntu so wie du es vorhast. Alles mit Ubuntu.. und was ich an Windows brauche.. starte ich in Virutalbox wenn ichs brauche. Damit fahre ich sehr gut.
<cranK> ich mach es wie im link von dreamon_ 
<dreamon_> cranK, Link von mir? Naja.. Home würde ich groß machen .. bei / was reicht da.. glaub 30GB oder?
<bekks> auf / reichen zur not 2GB, wenn man /usr und /var auslagert.
<bekks> und meine /home sind nie größer als 4GB, alles andere an Nutzdaten liegt auf /daten
<dreamon_> bekks, Nur 4GB für home..  bissle weng?
<tbf> cranK, dreamon_: 30 GB for / sollten genügen
<tbf> dreamon_, "bissle"? :-)
<bekks> dreamon_: Viel zuviel. Ich nutze nicht mal 1GB.
<bekks> dreamon_: Nutzdatem liegen nicht in /home, sondern in /daten
<cranK> ich hab nun 3GB für Swap und den rest /
<bekks> cranK: Wieviel RAM hast Du?
<cranK> 3GB
<tbf> bekks, arg untypisches setup
<tbf> ist /daten ist eine eigene partition?
<bekks> tbf: Selbstverständlich.
<tbf> bekks, exotisch... aber jedem das seine
<dreamon_> bekks, Aber wenn du was installierst.. was weis der deibel großes zeug wie z.b. diesen Routenplaner(name fällt mir grad nicht ein) .. oder ach egal..
<tbf> als eigene partion macht's zumindest etwas sinn
<tbf> dreamon_, +1
<reddexx> grub2 hab ich neu installiert er zeigt mir nun die liste an aber kann nichtmehr win8 booten
<tbf> würde bekks' layout auch nicht wählen
<reddexx> kann mir einer helfen
<reddexx> ?
<tbf> aber kann mir vorstellen warum er es macht: config migration ist nicht grade eine stärke von all dem linux desktop geraffel
<dreamon_> tbf, bekks .. ist ja ein Consolen-Kämfer für den ist eine Gui, überflüssiger Ballast ;)
<tbf> cranK, swap sollte so gross wie dein arbeitsspeicher sein, damit hibernate klappt
<tbf> wobei ich mich gerade frage, ob man swap partitionen mounten muss, damit hibernate funktioniert
<cranK> jo dann habe ich es richtig gemacht :) ich muss nu erstmal ausprobieren und wenns mir nicht passt wird wieder formatiert
<bekks> dreamon_: Wer sagt, dass ich nicht nach /usr installiere, und wer sagt, dass ich kein KDE nutze?
<tbf> mit > 1 GB ist 'n swappendes linux einfach nur noch nervtötend
<bekks> ! frag > reddexx 
<kubine>  reddexx: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<tbf> achso... wegen /usr - eigne partion ist eigentlich fast schon deprecated
<bekks> tbf: LOOOL. du hast noch nie ein UNIX gesehen, oder?
<tbf> bekks, doch
<reddexx> die boots findet er nur Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic-pae
<reddexx> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-17-generic-pae
<reddexx> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic
<reddexx> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-17-generic
<reddexx> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-16-generic-pae
<reddexx> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-16-generic-pae
<reddexx> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-16-generic
<reddexx> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-16-generic
<reddexx> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-15-generic-pae
<reddexx> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-15-generic-pae
<reddexx> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-15-generic
<reddexx> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-15-generic
<dio88> : /
<tbf> bekks, ich weiss aber auch, dass /usr nur ein hack unter multics war, weil irgendwann die verfügbaren festplatten zu klein waren
<reddexx> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<reddexx> Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda1
<reddexx> Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda2
<bekks> Herrjeh.
<tbf> (waren das überhaupt schon festplatten?)
<bekks> ! nopaste > reddexx 
<kubine>  reddexx: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<bekks> Spam uns nicht zu.
<Fuchs> reddexx: Wortwahl bitte. 
<tbf> bekks, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/TheCaseForTheUsrMerge
<kubine> Title: freedesktop.org - Software/systemd/TheCaseForTheUsrMerge (at www.freedesktop.org)
<bekks> tbf: Da steht systemd in der URL, das lese ich nicht.
<tbf> bekks: hui, dann brauchst du bald 'ne neue distro :-)
<Fuchs> er hat schon eine, und an sich passt das nicht wirklich hier rein 
<dreamon_> Darf ich fragen was systemd ist?
<tbf> Fuchs: was genau passt nicht?
<hdp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemd
<kubine> Title: systemd - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<dreamon_> Aha, und was Herr bekks dagegen?
<tbf> dreamon_: lennies linux feature show
<Fuchs> genau das moechte ich eben nicht hier drin diskutiert haben
<Fuchs> dafuer haben wir einen OT Kanal 
<tbf> dreamon_, wahrscheinlich dass lennart poettering es initiert hat
<guntbert> tbf: ist das ubuntu support?
<cranK> hmpf .. nun nach installation und neustart dunkler bildschirm und oben links ein curser der blinkt
<reddexx> habe ein problem mit grub2, windows8 wird in der boot-liste nicht angezeigt
<Fuchs> cranK: CTRL+ALT+F1, kommst Du auf eine Konsole?  Wenn ja: /var/log/Xorg.0.log anschauen
<tbf> Fuchs, eigentlich wollte ich bekks nur darauf hinweisen, dass sein tip /usr auf eine eigene partition zu packen nicht unbedingt state-of-the-art ist
<cranK> Fuchs: nein klappt nicht
<tbf> Fuchs: ist schliesslich nicht sehr sinnvoll auf 'nem support channel überholte informationen zu verbreiten
<Fuchs> cranK: okay, welche Graphikkarte ist da drin? 
<Fuchs> tbf: dafuer gibt es initrds, die sich darum kuemmern. So schlimm ist die Idee also nicht. 
<cranK> nvidea geforce
<dio88> hallo, ich versuche auf meinem ubuntu 11.10 einen OpenVPN Server zu installieren. Zur "Erleichterung" habe ich eine grafische Oberfläche installiert. Die zeigt mir beim Start das bridge-utils nicht installiert ist. neuinstallation von bridge-utils brachte keine änderung.
<apollo13> ignorier was die grafische oberfläche sagt
<dio88> apollo13, gut. werde ich mal versuchen : )
<Fuchs> cranK: ist das zufaellig ein System mit optimus oder so? 
<Fuchs> cranK: und im Livemodus hat es funktioniert? 
<cranK> Fuchs: glaube ja
<guntbert> dio88: aus Neugier: welche graph. Oberfläche?
<Fuchs> cranK: dann wuerde ich zuerst mal empfehlen, wenn das BIOS es erlaubt, optimus auszuknipsen 
<cranK> geht nicht .. da kann kaum was einstellen
<dreamon_> Fuchs, was ist optimus hör ich zum ersten mal.
<dio88> guntbert, von gadmin
<Fuchs> cranK: dann wirst Du wohl oder uebel den Inteltreiber nehmen muessen, und den von nvidia entfernen
<Fuchs> dreamon_: intel & nvidia Karte im selben System, Stromspargruende. Mehr Details nicht hier drin. 
<guntbert> dio88: danke
<dio88> hat jmd damit schon mal gearbeitet? mein erster versuch hat nur meine wlanverbindung gekillt
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ach der Kram.. Aber er hat eine 250GB Festplatte, also ist das notebook nicht das neueste, ich glaube nicht das er sowas hat.
<cranK> der lappy ist ca. 3 jahre alt glaub ich
<dreamon_> cranK, vielliecht mal im recoverymode starten
<cranK> hab nochmal von usb gebootet und das erste gestartet .. irgendwas mit p
<dreamon_> nene.. ganz normal von hdd booten.. eventuell ESC drücken das er den Recovery eintrag anzeigt
<cranK> dann bleibt der wieder bei "registered taskstats version 1 " stehen .. um das zu umgehen müsste ich acpi=off stellen
<nobody2> namd
<nobody2> für propitäre treiber, welchen soll man da am besten nehmen?
<k1l_> !wf > nobody2 
<kubine>  nobody2: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<FUZxxl> Wie kann man beim gnome-terminal alle Bindings der F-Tasten auf Shift+F# umstellen?
<FUZxxl> Ich hasse es, dass F1 immer versucht, die Hilfe aufzurufen
<daswort> Warum nutzt du nicht ein vernüntiges Terminal FUZxxl ?
<FUZxxl> daswort: Ich finde gnome-terminal sehr vernünftig. Ich möchte schließlich einen ordentlichen font.
<daswort> Können die anderen doch auch…
<FUZxxl> daswort: Welchen Terminal-Emulator meinst du genau?
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminator z.B.
<kubine> Title: Terminator › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dio88> ich bin grade am bearbeiten ein conf. da soll ich 2 zeilen aktivieren. diese wurden nicht mit # auskommentiert. sondern es steht ein ; davor.. soll ich das ; entfernen oder ist es damit auch aktiviert?
<FUZxxl> Noch eine Frage, wie kann ich bei Gnome 3 den default-browser ändern? Früher gab es sowas wie »Bevorzugte Anwendungen« aber ich finde das nicht mehr.
<FUZxxl> dio88: Welche .conf? 
<FUZxxl> Guck mal, ob in der Datei ; das Kommentar-Zeichen sein könnte.
<dio88> server.conf von OpenVPN 
<dio88> kommtare werden da sonst mit # eingeleitet, deßwegen meine verwirrung
<FUZxxl> seltsam.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe keine Ahnung.
<dio88> schade
<bekks> Nimm das ; einfach weg.
<bullgard4> FUZxxl: noch da?
<FUZxxl> bullgard4: Klar
<bullgard4> FUZxxl: Die Datei /etc/gnome/defaults.list editieren. Beispiel: application/pdf=evince.desktop ändern in application/pdf=acroread.desktop .
<FUZxxl> okay.
<FUZxxl> Und für einen einzelnen Benutzer?
<bullgard4> FUZxxl: Weiß ich nicht. Die haben da in der letzten Zeit einiges geändert, und ich bin nicht auf dem Laufenden.
<FUZxxl> okay.
<FUZxxl> Danke dir
<bullgard4> FUZxxl: Ich geh schlafen. --  Gute Nacht!
<FUZxxl> GiGute Nacht, dir auch!
<dio88> die logs werden doch noch unter /var/log/ gespeichert, oder?
<FUZxxl> dio88: Ja.
<FUZxxl> dmesg gibt auch einen Log aus.
<dio88> ach herje.. das hat grade den terminal gesprengt xD
<dio88> bei mir werden die los in /var/log/ seit februar nicht mehr aktualisiert
<dio88> sonst jmd eine idee warum die logs nicht mehr aktualisiert werden?
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-31
<daswort> Wie hieß doch gleich die Standardschriftart von Ubuntu? XY Sans
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1] Welches ist der Nachfolger der Datei /usr/bin/gnome-default-applications-properties aus dem DEB-Programmpaket gnome-control-center (welche es noch in Natty gab)? 
<LetoThe2nd> was ist denn dafür zuständig, dass bei nicht gefundenen befehlen mir ein zu installierendes paket vorgeschlagen wird? und wie werde ichs los? :P
<Keule> guten morgen zusammen
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: command-not-found
<Keule> ich bin ein linux/ubuntu neuling und fahre zur zeit mit ubuntu natty
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: thx
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: echt? ich hab nur geraten nachdem hier nen debian rennt^^
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: tatsache ist, es ist das paket. hat aber noch irgendwo nen hook drin, den such ich jetzt eben.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: weil jetzt anstelle dessen kommt: /usr/bin/python: can't find '__main__' module in '/usr/share/command-not-found'
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: shell neu aufmachen?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: nope. aber ist gerade auch nicht so wichtig, krieg ich schon noch raus :)
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: nur so nen hunch, rennt das -data package noch rum?
<apollo13> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/561046 trololol
<kubine> Title: Bug #561046 “[lucid] command-not-found can't be removed properly...” : Bugs : “bash” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: taktischer volltreffer. kannst dir nen kaffee nehmen, mahc den strich bei mir ;)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1] Welches ist der Nachfolger der Datei /usr/bin/gnome-default-applications-properties aus dem DEB-Programmpaket gnome-control-center (welche es noch in Natty gab)? 
<bekks> Welches Problem hast Du akut mit deinem Ubuntu?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Das "gnome-control-center" gibt es doch immer noch? ->->-> [10:09] <bekks> Welches Problem hast Du akut mit deinem Ubuntu? …da Du bekks: ja anscheinend immer noch auf ignore hast :-/
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Dein Beitrag beantwortet die Frage, die ich gestellt habe, nicht. 
<bekks> Du hast keine Supportfrage, du du kein akutes Problem hast.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Schon mal auf Launchpad geschaut? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center … und bekks hat vollkommen Recht; das ist _keine_ Frage für den Supportchannel, außer Du kommst jetzt endlich mit dem _eigentlichen_ Problem rüber.
<kubine> Title: “gnome-control-center” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<FUZxxl> MOrgen!
<FUZxxl> Wie kann ich Steuerzeichen auf der Kommandozeile eingeben, ohne dass die Shell diese interpretiert? Im konkreten Fall möchte ich einen anderen Escape-Character für screen einstellen.
<sdx23> FUZxxl: screen fängt das vor der Shell ab. Was versuchst du konkret?
<FUZxxl> jokrebel: DIe Frage von bullgard kam ursprünglich von mir.
<FUZxxl> sdx23: Ich habe meinen IRC-Clienten auf einem Shellserver in einem Screen laufen.
<FUZxxl> Ich möchte lokal aber auch einen screen nutzen.
<FUZxxl> Daher ist es sinnvoll, zwei verschiedene escape-Characters zu nutzen.
<FUZxxl> Sonst muss ich, um den entfernten screen zu nutzen immer ^A a <key> drücken
<FUZxxl> Das finde ich recht umständlich.
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Und was ändert das an der Vermutung, dass es keine Supportfrage ist? Kannst _Du_ konkreter werden?
<FUZxxl> Man kann das Zeichen mit screen -e setzen, aber wie gebe ich ein ^Q auf er Kommandozeile ein?
<FUZxxl> jokrebel: Ich möchte opera zu meinem default-Browser erklären. Früher gab es ein Programm bei Gnome, mit dem man die Standardprogramme verwalten kann, ich finde es aber nicht mehr. Das ist besagtes »gnome-default-applications-properties«
<FUZxxl> Meiner Meinung nach kam das aus bullgard4s Wiedergabe schon recht gut rüber.
<FUZxxl> Dieses Programm finde ich nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Nein, tat es nicht; Zumindest nicht seit ich hier bin (10:02).
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Welche Ubuntu und Desktopversion nutzt Du?
<FUZxxl> 11.10, Gnome-Shell
<FUZxxl> 10:08 < bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1] Welches ist der Nachfolger der Datei /usr/bin/gnome-default-applications-properties aus dem DEB-Programmpaket gnome-control-center (welche es noch in Natty gab)? 
<apollo13> ja vergiss bullgard4 seine fragen
<apollo13> sag lieber was dein problem ist und versuch nicht auf solchen weg ne lösung zu finde
<apollo13> FUZxxl: geh auf system settings -> system info -> default applications
<FUZxxl> Wie kann ich opera zu meinem Standardbrowser machen, so dass alle GNome-Anwenungen ihn benutzen?
<apollo13> dort kannst den default webbrowser einstellen
<apollo13> und schon kommen wir der sache näher^^
<FUZxxl> Wow. Ein bischen unintuitiv ist das aber schon, nicht?
<FUZxxl> :-) Danke
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Google mal nach "gnome shell ubuntu standardbrowser festlegen"
<apollo13> sicherlich nicht unintuitiver als nach nem nachfolger für gnome-default-applications zu suchen :þ
<jokrebel> ;-)
<jokrebel> apollo13: ++
<FUZxxl> joah.
<jokrebel> _SO_ hätte diese Lösung wohl schon vor 2 Stunden kommen können. Richtig fragen will offensichtlich auch gelernt sein.
<apollo13> indeed
<FUZxxl> Ja... 
<FUZxxl> Ich habe bullgard4 mehr oder weniger auch das gefragt.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe angemerkt, dass es früher über og. Programm ging, daraus wurde dann anscheinend diese Nachfrage.
<StefanT> Hi @alle !
<sdx23> FUZxxl: einfach ^Q hinschreiben. Oder besser noch gleich die .screenrc editieren.
<NFisher> HI all! ich hab ein Problem. Mein flashplayer spielt einige YouTube-Videos blau ab. quasi negativ. Das ganze sieht so aus: http://oi44.tinypic.com/nxbud.jpg
<NFisher> Nun sind es aber nicht alle YT-Videos
<NFisher> und andere flash-Inhalte wie die zdf-mediathek funktionieren einwandfrei..
<NFisher> was kann das sein?
<bekks> Das Video ist blau.
<NFisher> ?
<hdp> Das ist ein Fehler. Bekannt.
<NFisher> Ein Fehler von wem oder was?
<NFisher> mir nicht bekannt.
<hdp> Von einem Programmierer oder Programmierern von Adobe.
<NFisher> wie lange schon?
<FUZxxl> sdx23: Also einfach ^ und dann Q oder Ctrl+Q? letzteres macht zicken.
<sdx23> FUZxxl: ersteres, ja.
<FUZxxl> okay.
<FUZxxl> Ich probiere es mal.
<hdp> NFisher, ein paar Tage, näheres dazu gibt es auf Launchpad.
<sdx23> FUZxxl: man screen: "Screen does not understand the prefix "C-" to mean control. Please use the caret notation ("^A" instead of "C-a") as arguments to e.g. the escape command or the -e option. Screen will also print out control characters in caret notation."
<sdx23> FUZxxl: http://linux.die.net/man/1/screen
<kubine> Title: screen(1) - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<FUZxxl> Nee... klappt nicht.
<FUZxxl> Ich probierte:
<FUZxxl> screen -e ^q
<FUZxxl> und screen -e ^Q
<FUZxxl> und screen -e ^QQ bzw. screen -e ^Qq
<sdx23> FUZxxl: Je nach Shell musst du das ^ escapen, bzw. mit '' Quoten.
<FUZxxl> okay.
<FUZxxl> Ich probiere es mal.
<sdx23> und sonst: Fehlermeldung und Ausgabe von echo $SHELL
<FUZxxl> Ah. Ich merke wo der Fehler liegt.
<FUZxxl> Es geht mit anderen Escape-Zeichen, aber nicht mit ^Q
<dreamon__> Es gibt doch das xkill.. mit dem man Programme abschießen kann. Gibt es ein ähnliches Programm, das anzeigt wie der Prozess nur heißt, dem ein bestimmten Fenster gehört?
<dadrc> xwininfo und/oder xprop
<Fuchs> dreamon__: via xprop und etwas grep / sed magie
<Fuchs> xwininfo hat es nicht drin, nein
<dadrc> hm, stimmt, nur den Titel
<Fuchs> xprop | grep WM_PID | awk '{print $3}'
<Fuchs> dann auf das Fenster klicken
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Das ist ja Nice! Danke
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache
<Fuchs> geht nur, wenn die Applikation dieses Feld auch setzt
<Fuchs> wobei die meisten modernen das tun sollten
<dreamon__> Ok, danke
<stegbth> Hallo
<stegbth> gibts es die Securityupgrade eigentlich auch woanders als unter security.ubuntu.org?
<stegbth> ich haenge hinter einem Proxy, aptitude update verlaeuft ok, dann aber will er http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main libc6 2.7-10ubuntu8 holen, was es nicht gibt
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<stegbth> vermutlich weil ich veraltete Listen habe?
<dadrc> hardy? hardy gibt's nicht mehr.
<dadrc> oder hast du da 'nen server?
<stegbth> hardy ist doch LTS und die Server haben 5Jahre --> Maerz 2013
<stegbth> oder irre ich hier?
<dadrc> Wenn es ein Server ist, stimmt das
<stegbth> auf security.ubuntu org, steht auch, dass Samba bei 3.0.28-1ubuntu4.17 steht, meine Maschine will aber 4.16 downloaden
<stegbth> es ist ein Server
<stegbth> kann ich die ganzen Packetlisten irgendwie resetten, sodass er sicher die akuellen holt?
<apollo13> zeig mal nen lsb_release -a
<stegbth> lsb_release -a
<apollo13> und dann zeig den output von aptitude update
<stegbth> No LSB modules are available.
<stegbth> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<stegbth> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<stegbth> Release:	8.04
<stegbth> Codename:	hardy
<apollo13> !nopaste > stegbth 
<kubine>  stegbth: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<stegbth> sorry, kommt gleich
<stegbth> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406922/
<kubine> Title: Kein Upgrade fuer 8.04 Server › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stegbth> mit dem update-manager-core ist es das gleiche. Der ist bei 1:0.87.33 mein Server will aber 1:0.87.31.1 laden.
<sdx23> apt-cache policy <paket> # in einen pastebin
<stegbth> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406927/
<kubine> Title: ubuntu 8.04 policy › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<luzido> Hi ich glaube ich habe einen bug entdeckt
<luzido> umts ging nicht, bis ich wieder auf den alten kernel 2.6.32.-33 wechselte
<luzido> ging nicht: dns funktionierte, ntp auch meistens aber ping oder telnet x.x.x.x 80 nicht, wobei teilw. ein connect zustande kam, 
<luzido> aber ewig tcp retransmissions notwendig waren und so gut wie nie ein antwort packet auf dem interface landete
<luzido> meine eigentliche frage: a) wie finde ich herraus, ob dieser bug schon von jemanden anderen entdeckt wurde
<luzido> b) wie trage ich meine erkenntnisse ins "bug-tracking" (so heisst das doch?) ein?
<gordian> Hey, habe ein Problem mit VirtualBox und USB Geräten - kann das Gerät (BlackBerry Smartphone, BlackBerry Playbook und U3-USB-Stick) in der Liste auswählen, daraufhin zeigt Win 7 (in der Virtualbox) "Installieren von Gerätetreibersoftware" an und nach 5 Minuten "Fehlgeschlagen".
<apollo13> stegbth: cached dein proxyß
<apollo13> s/ß/?
<stegbth> apollo13: ich vermute ja, habe aber darauf weder Zugriff noch Einfluss
<apollo13> dann sag dem sysadmin er soll sein zeugs ordentlich herrichten
<stegbth> deshalb wollte ich fragen ob es eine andere URL gibt ;) um genau das zu umgehen
<stegbth> das geht heute nicht
<apollo13> tja montag ist auch wieder nen tag ;)
<stegbth> ich weis, wollte das aber trotzdem heute fertig machen.
<stegbth> gibts keine andere URL?
<apollo13> nichts was ich verwenden würde
<luzido> gordian: ich meine die blackberry software mag keine usb-ports in virtuellen umgebungen, das erkennt sie und blockiert den zugang, weil das unternehmen RIM angst vor reverse enginering hat was mit VMs besser moeglich waere
<apollo13> security wird nicht grundlos nicht gemirrored
<luzido> gordian: ich habe mir bluetooth besorgt damit gings in der vm 
<apollo13> btw mit etwas glück ist das paket in hardy-updates auch schon drin, da gibts tausende mirrors
<stegbth> deshalb habe ich ja einen at. eingetragen, aber bringt auch die Updates nicht alle
<gordian> luzido, OK das würde einiges erklären, ich habe Bluetooth im Laptop integriert - meinst du Bluetooth direkt mit Ubuntu oder auch in der VM?
<apollo13> bringt nix, wenn da ein apt-cacher im hintergrund ist schreibt der das alles auf ne canonical url um
<luzido> gordian: so weot ich mich erinnere gings damit auch in der VM -- jedenfalss der Terminkalender sync
<gordian> luzido, OK also mein Smartphone wollte ich mal komplett sichern, weil etwas mit dem Adressbuch nicht stimmt und auf das Playbook wollte ich Dateien laden - da habe ich eine HowTo wegen Samba gefunden, die mich aber leider nicht weiterbringt. Playbook wird als Auto-Eth erkannt, aber viel weiter komme ich nicht
<stegbth> ok, dann wirds wohl nicht helfen
<luzido> gordian: ja das backup/restore ging--- ich habe ewig gebraucht bis ich da drauf kam alles moeglich mit vmware probiert -- kein erfolg --- freuht mich das ich helfen konnte
<luzido> gordian: allerdings ist das 1Jahr her weiss nicht wie der aktuelle stand mit dem playbook ist 
<gordian> luzido, wäre echt super wenn das gehen würde - habe gerade mal alle möglichen geräte, die nur "Broadcom" hießen, aktiviert, schauen ob da Bluetooth mit bei war
<gordian> luzido, wie kann ich denn die USB-Geräte (3 mal Broadcom 100) unterscheiden? im Host bzw Guest?
<luzido> gordian: k.A.
<luzido> gordian: im Geraete manager?
<qwertz> Ich möchte heute Linux Mint über mein aktuelles Kubuntu drüberinstallieren. Muss ich etwas beachten, dass ich mir den Bootloader (GRUB) nicht zerschieße? Benutzte nebenbei noch Windows 7.
<jokrebel> qwertz: Solltest Du das nicht lieber die Mint-Leute fragen?
<qwertz> Ich habe gedacht, das beides auf Ubuntu basiert?
<jokrebel> qwertz: Falsch. ubuntu ist ubuntu. Mint bassiert zwar auf ubuntu, ist es aber gerade deshalb _kein_ Ubuntu mehr.
<qwertz> Okay. Dann frage ich nochmal bei Mint nach. Tschüs.
<luzido> ok, naechste frage: wenn ich avahi-autoipd mit remove entferne, bleiben die konfigurations dateien ja bestehen, somit auch die ip-up-scripte die pppd triggert, es wird also selbst nach dem entfernen des packetes die route ins netz 169xxx eingerichtet, ich fand das nicht wuenschens wert. aber das ist normal und kein bug?
<luzido> 3. Frage stelle ich zu doofe fragen? ;)
<NTQ> vielleicht ist einfach nur mehr los, wenn das wetter schlecht ist
<luzido> NTQ: hier ist das wetter hm kalt
<stegbth> apollo13: ich glaube nicht, dass es am Proxy liegt
<apollo13> weil?
<stegbth> habe noch einen zweiten 8.04 server hinter dem Proxy
<stegbth> der hat alles brav upgedatet
<apollo13> nunja ubuntu cacht nix, also bekommst vom proxy falsche daten
<apollo13> kann mir nix anderes vorstellen
<stegbth> warum bekommt die zweite Maschine vom selben Proxy die aktuellen Daten?
<stegbth> der hat den update-manger .33
<apollo13> das kann ich dir nicht sagen
<apollo13> btw du sagtest vorher samba 4, das klingt sehr unwahrscheinlich
<stegbth> auf security.ubuntu org, steht auch, dass Samba bei 3.0.28-1ubuntu4.17 steht, meine Maschine will aber 4.16 downloaden
<stegbth> es ist ein Server
<stegbth> da steht nix von samba4?
<stegbth> moment, was heisst Ubuntu cached nix?
<stegbth> Natuerlich werden die Paketlisten irgendwo abgelegt
<stegbth> ich brauche ja nicht nicht vor jedem installieren die Paketlisten abrufen
<stegbth> und aendere ich in der apt.sources einen Eintrag wird eine grosse packages Datei abgeholt?
<apollo13> ja das cacht er schon, aber dabei kommts zu keinen fehlern :þ
<apollo13> mach mal http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz auf und schau was für ne libc drin ist
<stegbth> aber wenn er doch "veraltete" Pakete holen will, stimmt doch was mit diesen Listen nicht oder?
<stegbth> kann ich die loeschen?
<stegbth> wo liegen die?
<apollo13> dir bringt nen löschen nix
<apollo13> ein apt-get update aktualisiert
<apollo13> wenn du da crap bekommst hilft lokal löschen nix
<apollo13> und in /var/apt würde ich nicht einfach drauflos löschen
<apollo13> auch wenn mit glück vlt nix passiert
<stegbth> apollo13: wenn ich die Datei abrufe, steht da samba 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.17 drin
<stegbth> --> es liegt nicht am Proxy ausser der wuerde aptitude anders befuellen, als wget (das glaube ich nicht)
<apollo13> das ist je nach einstellung möglich ja
<apollo13> also, wie hast du den proxy eingetragen?
<stegbth> zuerst mittels export http_proxy=http://ip:8080/
<stegbth> dann in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<stegbth> dort mittels Acquire::http::Proxy "http://ip:8080";
<apollo13> gut ich bin dafür dass der admin den proxy richtig oknfiguriert, klingt als würde dein system ne alte packages.gz bekommen (schau mal in /var/lib/apt nach)
<apollo13> wenn das der fall ist, proxy kicken oder admin hauen
<stegbth> apollo13: proxy kann ich nicht kicken.
<apollo13> na dann nimm für heute halt nen ssh tunnel in nen anderes netz
<stegbth> ausserdem bin ich mir zu 99%sicher, dass der admin den proxy nicht fuer beiden standorte unterschiedlich konfiguriert hat
<apollo13> ach jetzt sinds schon 2 andere standorte… sehr hilfreich die vergleiche dann…
<apollo13> wenns 2 verschiedene proxies sind hat der eine halt glück gehabt
<apollo13> es kommt ja drauf an wann du das versuchst
<stegbth> die beiden Server stehen an unterschiedlichen Gemeinden
<apollo13> wenn deine server nicht den gleichen proxy verwenden ist das absolut umsonst die zu vergleichen, selbst mit gleicher proxy config gibts dann andere resultate
<stegbth> die verwenden beide denselben! zentralen proxy
<apollo13> ich tippe weiterhin auf proxy, wenns dir so dringend ist tunnel halt mit socks ins funktionierende netz
<apollo13> oder überhaupt in nen netz ohne proxy -- dann weißt dass es ohne geht^^
<stegbth> ich komm dort nicht ohne diesen Proxy raus. Socks geht nur zur Bank.
<apollo13> pff tunnel ssh über http und schon biste raus, dann kannst gleich nen socks proxy mitaufreißen und freiheit^^
<koegs> oder openvpn über proxy :)
<stegbth> wie gebe ich aptitude einen Socksproxy?
<apollo13> im schlimmsten fall mit tsocks
<apollo13> also halt einfach mit LD_PRELOAD die socket functions austauschen^^
<apollo13> wobei ich glaube dass die apt conf eh ne syntax für socks hat und nicht nur http
<mcfly_> Hallo, kurze Frage zu OpenVPN (über den Network Manager): Wird hier automatisch alles über das VPN geroutet, sobald eine Verbindung steht? 
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> (also wenn dus nicht anders einrichtest)
<mcfly_> Ok, super danke. 
<gordian> Hi, habe wieder ein Problem, möchte mein Playbook verbinden, gemäß dieser Anleitung und hänge bei dem schritt dhcpd usb0, er verlangt eine config und ich weiß nicht, was rein soll
<gordian> http://www.itbert.de/2011/10/22/blackberry-playbook-und-linux/ (vergessen, sry)
<kubine> Title: ITbert.de » Blog Archive » Blackberry Playbook und Linux (at www.itbert.de)
<nunatak> moin.
<nunatak> ich hab mal wieder probleme mit einer externen platte. WD, 2 TB, mit zwei partitionen je 1 TB auf ext4 formatiert. Seit gestern wird sie nicht mehr erkannt und macht auch ein sich ständig wiederholendes leise klackendes geräusch.
<nunatak> mit Testdisk konnte ich gestern nichts erreichen nur dass im protokoll ständig fehler in verschiedenen logical blocks ausgegeben wurden
<MarkusH> nunatak: nun, du hast ja sicherlich ein Backup, richtig?
<nunatak> MarkusH, Ja sicher! ;) 
<MarkusH> wow, gut :)
<nunatak> Von einigen Sachen schon
<nunatak> die wichtigen.
<MarkusH> das ist die Hauptsache
<nunatak> der datenverlust wäre jetzt nicht sooo schlimm
<nunatak> wie gesagt, was nicht gebackupt ist, ist auch nicht so wichtig
<ppq> nunatak: wenn das ne usb3 platte ist: guck dir mal smart werte an. wenn nicht: ausbauen, per sata anschließen und smart checken. oder, falls du ein windows zur hand hast (vbox geht auch), mal das hersteller-tool starten, damit kann man selten auch über usb2 smart-werte auslesen
<nunatak> aber ich würd schon falls es irgendwie möglich ist gerne nochmal drauf schauen
<MarkusH> klingt halt erstmal nach einer kaputten Platte
<nunatak> von einem bekannten habe ich den tipp SpinRite 6 zu nutzen bekommen
<nunatak> kann das überhaupt mit ext4 umgehen?
<MarkusH> nunatak: kenn ich nicht
<MarkusH> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> das klingt nach proprietärem windowskrams
<ppq> wird dich nicht weiterbringen
<nunatak> dmesg | tail -20: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406932/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<MarkusH> nunatak: mach das mal bitte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus#Ausfuehrlicher-Test
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nunatak> ppq, ich kann nix ansehen, weil das teil nicht mehr gemounted wird
<nunatak> bzw. gar nicht mehr in der laufwerksverwaltung auftaucht
<MarkusH> nunatak: laut dmesg müsstest du unter /dev/sdg die platte finden
<ppq> nunatak: ok, dann kannst du dich wohl von dem teil verabschieden... vielleicht mal einschicken beim händler/hersteller. wd rma funktionierte bei mir ganz gut, wenn auch langsam.
<ppq> [ 1063.473536] Buffer I/O error on device sdg, logical block 0 <-- da dürfte nix mehr zu machen sein
<srtu> kurze Frage, sehe ich das richtig das ich mit wget schon bestehende dateien nicht überschrieben/ersetzen kann, der hängt mir dann einfach ne 1 hinter den dateinamen an
<nunatak> sdg
<MarkusH> srtu: ist das Standardverhalten, ja
<MarkusH> nunatak: ja
<nunatak> MarkusH, das hatte ich gestern auch. da war sie angeblich unter /dev/sdb eingehängt. aber den pfad konnte ich im terminal nicht erreichen und in der laufwerksverwaltung ist sie nicht zu sehen
<srtu> MarkusH: das kann ich aber nicht beeinflußen oder?
<MarkusH> nunatak: ls -l /dev/sd*
<nunatak> ppawd rma?
<MarkusH> srtu: doch, -c
<nunatak> ppq, wd rma?
<MarkusH> srtu: steht für "continue"
<nunatak> garantieabwicklung=?
<srtu> oh OK, danke MarkusH
<ppq> nunatak: ja
<nunatak> ja. das klappt. hatte ich kürzlich auch erst, nur werden die mir bestimmt keine datenforensik anbieten
<nunatak> aber wie gesagt, das wichtigste ist gebackt
<srtu> MarkusH: continue? ersetzt dann schon bestehende dateien einfach?
<MarkusH> srtu: ne, macht weiter
<nunatak> da das teil eigentlich ziemlich neu ist. 3 monate, hatte ich bisher keine befürchtungen das das ding demnächst abschwirren könnte.
<MarkusH> srtu: es fügt das an was fehlt
<nunatak> man sollte echt einfach alles immer backupen
<MarkusH> nunatak: smartctl bitte
<srtu> MarkusH: jo so hab ichs mir auch gedacht, das ist aber leider nicht das was ich will, wenn ich ne datei hole die sich völlig verändert hat, soll der mir einfach die alte ersetzen, anstatt den neuen inhalt einfach dazu zu schreiben
<MarkusH> ach so
<stegbth> apollo13: du hattest Recht, danke. Ich habe die Daten jetzt mittels tsocks geholt,  da klappts
<stegbth> nochmals DANKE
<nunatak> MarkusH, ls -l: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406937/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stegbth> ;)
<nunatak> "smartctrl" im terminal oder wie? 
<nunatak> sagt er paket nicht gefunden. muss ich erstmal smartmontools installieren
<nunatak> moment
<MarkusH> nunatak: siehe meine Links oben
<nunatak> MarkusH, ja hab ich geöffnet. war aber bisher noch hier im gespräch vertieft. bin dabei... 
<MarkusH> srtu: wget http://example.com/pfad/zur.datei -O zur.datei
<kubine> Title: IANA Example domains (at example.com)
<MarkusH> srtu: das überschreibt dann
<MarkusH> kubine, Ruhe :-P
<nunatak> MarkusH, smartctrl /dev/sdg sagt nur: dev/sdg: Unable to detect device type
<MarkusH> nunatak: dann willst du die Platte einschicken.
<MarkusH> ist hoffentlich verschlüsselt.
<MarkusH> brb
<nunatak> MarkusH, nö, verschüsselt ist sie nicht. aber ich denke bei WD werden die das ding nicht groß durchwühlen sondern einfach auf den schrotthaufen kicken. außerdem ist nix sensibles drauf.
<nunatak> MarkusH, also du meinst da ist dann nichts mehr zu machen
<nunatak> ich werd nochmal ppq s tipp versuchen und unter windows ein hersteller-tool draufjagen. wenn das nicht hilft weg damit. das dumme an der garantie, ich bekomme wieder so ein WD teil. da hab ich jetzt schon zweimal schlechte erfahrung gemacht
<ppq> kann bei jedem hersteller mal passieren. </ot>
<nunatak> hoffentlich stressen die nicht rum, da das teil schon mit kleiner macke am gehäuse hier ankam. könnten die als öffnungsversuch interpretieren. weil das gehäuse unten an einer stelle etwa 2 millimeter absteht.
<nunatak> hätte ich am besten damals gleich als mangelhaft zurückschicken sollen
<MarkusH> nunatak: sowas reklamiere ich sofort
<MarkusH> ja
<nunatak> ja gut. ich dachte so ne kleine macke am gehäuse, was juckts mich. es gibt genug elektroschrott auf der welt, da muss ich nicht auch noch wegen so ner kleinigkeit dazu beitragen
<nunatak> ok. jetzt genug ot. dank euch für die hilfe!
<MarkusH> Bitte
<MarkusH> Wie bekomme ich diesen Auto-Update-Manager von Ubuntu deaktiviert?
<nunatak> hä. ernste frage
<MarkusH> nunatak: ja :-|
<nunatak> kannste doch im aktualisierungsmanager unter einstellungen anwählen
<MarkusH> nunatak: kA, hab ich noch nie gebraucht die GUI :D
<nunatak> häckchen bei wichtige systemaktualisierungen etc.
<nunatak> und empfohlene- dann sollte die aktualisierung nicht mehr aufpoppen
<MarkusH> thx
<nunatak> habs noch nie deaktiviert, aber ich denke das sollte klappen
<benvei> kann man von der aktuellen 12.04 beta dann eigentlich auf die 12.04 stable "upgraden" ?
<bekks> Ja.
<sdx23> benvei: das passiert automatisch, wenn du Updates machst. Aber: +1-Kanäle verwenden.
<benvei> bekks, funktioniert das erfahrungsgemäß problemlos?
<benvei> sdx23, +1-Kanäle?
<bekks> benvei: Ja, sollte es.
<sdx23> benvei: #ubuntu-de+1 und #ubuntu+1
<Lenu> Hallo. Ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich benutzte immer drei Passwörter und keins meiner PWs funktioniert mehr.. ich bin ratlos
<benvei> Lenu, du kannst das Kennwort zurücksetzen sofern du es vergessen hast
<Lenu> benvei:  danke und wie gehts das (: ?
<benvei> Lenu, du kannst mit einem Livestick mit chroot ins system wechseln und dort via passwd das kennwort neu setzen
<Lenu> Ich hab aber leider keinen live stick ... ich habe das nur per cd installiert?
<benvei> Lenu,  geht auch ;)
<Lenu> also muss ich meine cd einlegen? :) und dann geht das wieder... muss das unbedingt die cd sein die ich damals verwendet hab oder kann ich mir auch ne neue brennen?
<jokrebel> Lenu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen
<kubine> Title: Zugangsdaten vergessen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<benvei> Lenu, du kannst beinahe jedes Live Linux nehmen. Wenn du dir nicht das 700MB ubuntu image ziehn willst nimm bspw grml
<Lenu> Kann ich nicht einfach ohne alles neustarten in den modus und nach der anleitung vorgehen? :)
<jokrebel> Lenu: Dafür muss man theoretisch noch nicht mal mit LiveCD booten. Ließ den Artikel und Du bist schlauer.
<Lenu> jokrebel: das was du gerade geschrieben hast hab ich grade gefragt, danke (:
<benvei> Lenu, du musst - wie auch immer - an root rechte kommen
<Lenu> und benvei auch schonmal danke :)
<Jurben> Hallo
<Jurben> Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Laptops seit gestern. Windows 7 habe ich sofort deinstalliert und Ubuntu installiert. Ist echt klasse, jedoch habe ich ein Problem. Das interne Mikrofon funktioniert nicht richtig. Im Audiorecorder jhöre ich alles nur mit einem rauschen und über Skype funktioniert es leider gar nicht. Könntet Ihr mir da vielleicht irgendwie weiterhelfen? Habe gestern aus Ubuntuusers so vie
<Jurben> l gelesen dass es zu viel wurde. Alsamixer, pavucontrol und was weiss ich. Irgendwann wurde es zu viel und ich habe den Faden verloren
<bullgard4> Jurben:  Im Terminal alsamixer aufrufen und nach den Mikrofonen gucken.
<Jurben> Front Mic + Boost sind auf 100%
<Jurben> wobei ich die Soundkarte zuerst aufrufen muss
<Jurben> auswählen meinte ich
<bullgard4> Jurben: Du mußt herausfinden, welcher Bezeichner für weloches Mikrofon gilt. Das ist von Hardware zu Hardware unterschiedlich. 
<bullgard4> s/weloches/welches/
<Fussel> Jurben, am besten überal das mute-häkchen wech, und hochdrehen
<Jurben> Bei Card 0 steht da irgendwas von HDMI und bei Card 1 ist das wohl die Soundkarte
<Jurben> HD-Audio Generic
<Jurben> Realtek ALC269
<bullgard4> Jurben: Bist Du in der Lage, alle Bezeichner aufzulisten, die ein "Mic" im Namen haben?
<Jurben> ich weiss leider nicht was du mit bezeichner meinst
<Jurben> somit glaube ich nein
<bullgard4> Jurben: Bei meinem alsamixer-Bild bilden die eine blau unterlegte Zeile.
<bullgard4> Vielleicht kannst Du statt "Bezeichner" mit dem Begriff "Name" anfangen.
<bullgard4> s/mit/mehr mit/
<Jurben> Also im Alsamixer unter Aufnahme steht dort front mix boost, mic boost und capture
<Jurben> meinst du das?
<bullgard4> Jurben: Ja.
<Jurben> Mehr steht da nicht
<bullgard4> Jurben: Hast Du keinen Regler, wo einfach "Mic" steht?
<Jurben> Nein
<bullgard4> Jurben: Hm. Schlecht.
<Jurben> das ist zum kotzen
<bullgard4> Jurben: Auch keinen Regler, wo "Internal Mic" steht.
<Jurben> und sorry wegen der dummen fragerei, bin absoluter Ubuntu Neuling
<bullgard4> Jurben: Gräm dich nicht! Alle haben einmal klein angefangen.
<bullgard4> Jurben: Hast Du auch keinen Regler, wo "Internal Mic" steht?
<Jurben>  Master >Headphon Speaker    PCM    Front Mi Front Mi Mic Boos Mic Boos Beep  <Capture
<Jurben> das wars
<bullgard4> Jurben: Ah!
<Jurben> komisch aber auch, dass Front Mic und Mic boost doppelt aufgeführt sind, oder?
<bullgard4> Jurben: Bei Dir ist es wohl "Front Mi"
<Jurben> OK. Danke. Ist aber auf 100%
<bullgard4> Jurben: Hast Du vielleicht den Mikrofonstecker versehentlich in die falsche Buchse gesteckt?
<Jurben> ALSO ICH HABE GAR KEIN mIKROFON REINGESTECKT
<Jurben> IST EIN INTERNES DRINNE
<Jurben> Sorry
<Jurben> CapsLock
<bullgard4> Jurben: Aha.
<Jurben> und noch was
<Jurben> mom...
<bullgard4> Jurben: Vielleicht hast Du zwei eingebaute Mikrofone? Was sagt darüber Dein Computer-Handbuch aus?
<Jurben> cat /proc/asound/cards 
<Jurben>  0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
<Jurben>                       HD-Audio Generic at 0xfeb44000 irq 19
<Jurben>  1 [Generic_1      ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
<Jurben>                       HD-Audio Generic at 0xfeb40000 irq 16
<Jurben> kann das richtig sein?
<bullgard4> ja
<Jurben> irgendwie kommt es mir spanisch vor
<bullgard4> warum?
<Jurben> 2 Soundkarten so wie ich das verstehe
<Jurben> alles gleich nur irq anders
<Jurben> aber gut
<bullgard4> Es könnte auch eine Soundkarte sein mit zwei Mikrofoneingängen.
<bullgard4> Es ist nicht alles gleich! lies noch einmal die Beschreibung. Ich sehe da noch mehr Unterschiede.
<Jurben> Kopfhörer und Mikroeingang
<Jurben> 44000 und 40000
<Jurben> hast recht#
<Jurben> aber eingänga habe ich nur 2
<Jurben> wie gesagt kopförer und Mikro, wobei ich über das interne sprechen möchte
<Fussel> der HDMI-Ausgang wird oft als extrane Soundcard gesehen
<Jurben> Das Dumme ist...Meine Freundin regt sich so langsam auf, da wir seit 4 Tagen nicht miteinander reden können. Ich höre sie, aber sie mich nicht
<Jurben> dann wird es hier wohl so sein
<bullgard4> Jurben: Ich wiederhole meine Frage: Was sagt Dein Handbuch über die Mikrofone?
<Jurben> mom...
<Jurben> Habe kein Manual. "Quick Start Guide", "Warranty Information", und "Safety Instructions"
<bullgard4> Jurben: Hoffentlich hast Du die genaue Typbezeichnung Deines Rechners. Dann google nach der Typbezeichnung und "microphone input".
<Jurben> aber moment ich schaue mal im internet
<bullgard4> Jurben: Oder google nach der Typbezeichnung und "microphone".
<Jurben> jo. Samsung 305E7A - S03
<Jurben> hmmm. steht nicht beim produktdatenblatt
<bullgard4> Jurben: Hast Du außerhalb der normalen Tastatutr noch Sonderknöpfe?
<Jurben> nein. eigentlich nicht
<Jurben> es sein denn die fn tasten
<Jurben> sind blau
<Jurben> lautstärke und so weiter
<bullgard4>  Vielleicht gibt es eine Fn-Tast mit der Funktion "Stumm(schaltung)?
<Jurben> gibt es, aber ist nicht aktiv
<Jurben> wie gesagt ich höre meine freundin, sie mich nicht
<bullgard4> Oder die Fn-Taste "Lautstärke" ist runtergedreht?
<Jurben> neiin
<Jurben> nein
<bullgard4> Mir fällt im Moment kein weiterer Ratschlag ein. 
<Jurben> verdammt
<benvei> gab es da nicht mal ein ubuntu Joomla Theme?
<Jurben> was soll das sein?
<Jurben> Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee wie ich das Mikrofonproblem lösen kann
<dreamon__> Jurben, hab nicht alles gelesen. Aber Audioeinstellungen.. dort auf Audio .. da siehst du wenn was im Micro reinkommt.. 
<Jurben> hi dreamon__ im Skypemenü?
<dreamon__> Jurben, ne im Ubuntu.. weiß nicht welches ubuntu du hast.. 
<dreamon__> Bei den neuen in Systemeinstellungen -> Audioeinstellungen.. da dann Eingang
<dreamon__> Da kann an das Audio Einganggerät wählen... ob intern/extern usw.
<spark123> wie kann ich mich zu dem irc  anonaustira verbinden`
<ppq> spark123: kommt ganz auf deinen client an
<Fussel> spark123, dazu wirst du wohl den kompletten servernamen kennen müssen
<Jurben> dreamon__, habe dort internes analog audio stereo stehen
<Fussel> jedenfalls im xchat ist der nicht abgespeichert
<spark123> als ich habe Xchat 
<Jurben> Also System/Einstellungen/Klänge
<spark123> ja aber ich habe jetzt aus google zb schon folgendes gefunden :irc.anonops.in/ru aber da steht das er das nicht finden kann
<Jurben> boah das kann doch nicht sein, dass das mikrofon nicht funktioniert
<Fussel> spark123, den in der netzwerkliste hinzufügen
<spark123> ja kommt immer nur das *** Looking up your hostname...
<spark123> * *** Checking Ident
<spark123> * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<spark123> * *** No Ident response
<spark123> * Welcome to the EsperNet Internet Relay Chat Network spark123
<Fussel> spark123, espernet klingt aber nicht nach anonaustria
<Fussel> spark123, bei xchat/netzwerkliste… da den server unter hinzufügen hinzufügen
<dreamon__> Jurben, Da ist doch ein Pegelanzeiger.. wenn du ins Micro einsprichst.. bewegt sich das?
<Jurben> Nein
<Jurben> leider nein
<Jurben> Eröffne gerade ein neues Thema im Forum
<Jurben> Freundin und ich kriegen bald echt ne kriese deswegen
<dreamon__> Jurben, Welches Ubuntu hast du?
<spark123> komisch geht noch immer nicht hat wer vieleicht eine funktionierenden servername von anon
<dreamon__> Jurben, Stumm ist nicht angehackt?
<Jurben> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) und nein
<Jurben> Funktioniert alles
<Jurben> bzw alle regler vorhanden
<Jurben> aber trotzdem hört sie nichts
<Jurben> Hier der Link zum Thema, ich hoffe ist ausführlich genug: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/internes-mikrofon-funktioniert-nicht-laptop-sa/
<kubine> Title: Internes Mikrofon funktioniert nicht(Laptop/Samsung 305E7A - S03) › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jurben> danke kabine
<Jurben> kubine, 
<dreamon__> Jurben, Wenn du da keinen Pegel siehst, dann ist es ein Problem mit der Soundkarte,Treiber,Ubuntu oder mit deinen Einstellungen.. 
<Jurben> Verdammt
<dreamon__> Verwende selbst skype.. da war bei mir auch immer mikro tod. Konnte es aber über die Systemeinstellungen immer anpassen. 
<dreamon__> Hast du noch mehrere Eingäng wo du wählen kannst?
<Jurben> Blos was soll ich denn da noch alles einstellen?
<dreamon__> Welche "Verbindungsglieder" im Eingang kannst du wählen.. ? Schließ halt ein Headset an.. 
<dreamon__> Besten eins mit USB.. ist Ton besser
<Jurben> habe eins mit usb, aber auch da tut sich nichts
<dreamon__> Das mußt dann schon dort auch auswählen. (im Autoeinstellungsmenu) Aber ich hab hier ja 11.10 kann dir nimmer sagen wie es bei 10.04 aussieht
<Jurben> habe eins mit usb und zusätzlich sind da klinckstecker drann. usb ist nur für dtrom
<Jurben> strom
<dreamon__> Jurben, Ok,  dann hilft das nicht weiter. Nur Usb.. da wäre dann der Wandler mit drin gewesen.. so nimmst ja wieder den gleichen eingang
<Jurben> So ein Mist ey
<Jurben> ich höre sie, sie mich nicht
<Jurben> Bei Skype habe ich unter Mikrofon den PulseAudio treiber
<dreamon__> Du wiederholst dich.. Vorhin hab ich gefragt -> Hast du noch mehrere Eingäng wo du wählen kannst? In den Audiomenu das wo den pegel sehen kannst.
<Jurben> Wo meinst Du genau? Im Pulse Audio Applet?
<dreamon__> Von dem Menu das ich schon vom Anfang an vorgeschlagen habe!
<Jurben> Sorry, bin echt ein neuling 
<Jurben> OK. System/Einstellungen/Klänge dort den Register Eingabe. Dort steht nur zur Auswahl "Internes Audio Analog Stereo" und dort ist auch ein Pegel. Der aber immer stillsteht. Egal ob ich etwas sage oder nicht
<dreamon__> Was kannst du noch auswählen außer -> internes Audio
<Jurben> Unter Eingabe leider nichts mehr
<Jurben> Ausgabe ist wohl unwichtig, da ich sie ja hören kann, oder?
<dreamon__> Jurben, richtig.
<dreamon__> Ging das schon immer nicht?
<Jurben> Bei Register Hardware steht: Internes Audio 1Ausgabe/1Eungabe. Darunter steht "Analog Stereo Duplex
<dreamon__> Wenn der Pegel nicht angezeigt wird, kann wird auch nichts zu skype weitergeleitet
<Jurben> Pegel wird angezeit, bleibt aber leer
<dreamon__> Wenn du ins Micro klatschen tust.. natürlich lautgestellt hast.. und stumm aus ist.. dann wird das normalerweise was angezeigt.
<Jurben> Leider nein
<Jurben> bleibt leer
<Jurben> so ein Mist
<dreamon__> Dann mußt tiefer graben. Was hastn für ne Kiste.. Laptop?
<Jurben> jo
<Jurben> Das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist folgendes
<Jurben> Abgehakter Sound bei der Gegenseite (insbesondere bei 64Bit-Systemen)
<Jurben> Insbesondere bei 64Bit-Installationen kann es dazu kommen, dass die Audio-Übertragung bei der Gegenseite nur abgehakt oder stark verrauscht ankommt. In diesem Fall kann folgendes Vorgehen helfen: In der Datei /etc/pulse/default.pa sucht [5] man nach der Zeile
<Jurben> load-module module-udev-detect
<Jurben> und ersetzt sie mit
<Jurben> load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0
<Jurben> das habe ich gemacht, jetzt höre ich sie super
<Jurben> Mehr nicht
<Jurben> Wobei ich auch diesen Alsamixer habe und puvacontrol
<Jurben> jo
<Jurben> laptop ist
<Jurben> Samsung 305E7A S03
<dreamon__> seit wann gehts dann nicht mehr? was hast gmacht?
<Jurben> Ubuntu installiert gestern
<dreamon__> Eine Neuinstallation?
<Jurben> Also Laptop habe ich auch seit gestern. Niegelnagelneu
<Jurben> ja. Neu installation
<Jurben> Von CD
<Jurben> 64Bitversion
<Jurben> 10.04
<dreamon__> Naja.. dann installier doch live usb creator.. mach dir ein paar ubuntus, vielleicht auf nen Usbstick(kannst schneller testen).. ich würde dir zu 11.10 raten bald ist ja 12.04 da.. dann kannst updaten .. 
<ring0> Jurben, in deinem artikel im forum schreibst du, eine selbstgemachte aufnahme mit dem audiorecorder hört sich verrauscht an. es wird also sound über mikroaufgenommen?
<dreamon__> Gehe dort ins AudioEinstellungmenu und prüfe ob das micro geht
<Jurben> Beim Audiorecorder schon
<Jurben> Bei Skype aber nicht
<ring0> Jurben, also ist dein mikrofon nicht defekt und es funktioniert auch. lediglich skype kommt damit nicht klar
<Jurben> kann man so sagen
<jokrebel> !enter > Jurben:
<kubine>  Jurben:: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<Jurben> Und die Audioeinstellungen. Der Pegel bleibt auch unten wenn ich reinspreche, reinklatsche usw
<Fussel> Jurben, skype ist da sehr frickelig, die haben da eigene wege die nicht unbedingt linux-konform sind
<Jurben> Alternativen vielleicht die da besser sind?
<Fussel> Jurben, nicht wenn die freundin unbedingt skype nutzen will
<Jurben> dann ist es eh gegessen
<Jurben> ist ja nicht nur die freundin die ich über skype anrufe. Habe Abo zum telefonieren. 
<jokrebel> Jurben: Kennst Du das schon? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - soweit ich sah wurde Dir diese Seite noch nicht empfohlen.
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jurben> doch
<Jurben> die kenne ich
<Jurben> am anfang habe ich meine freundin im rauschen gehört
<dreamon__> Halte dich so lang daran auf.. probier die Distros durch.. hier läuft skype.. ich meide aber diesen 64Bit kram.. (was ja auch Conical selbst empfiehlt)
<jokrebel> ...vielleicht hättest Du nicht weitertrinken sollen *duck*
<Jurben> ok. weisst du was? ich zieh mir einfach die neuste version. Installier diese auf 32bit und dann melde ich mich wieder
<Fussel> hrhr
<Jurben> welche ist da zu empfehlen?
<dreamon__> Jurben, Brauchst nicht installieren.. reicht wenn du es als Live-CD testest.. und dort das Audiomenu aufmachst.. und schaust.. das es was anzeigt
<dreamon__> Wenn es was anzeigt, dann würde ich es installieren.
<dreamon__> 11.10 Ist die aktuellste.. aber halt mit Unity.. etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig
<Jurben> downloaden muss ich es ja trotzdem. dann aufm stick und livecd machen
<dreamon__> Nimm live-usb-creator.. das macht das alles für dich.. oder wie hieß das andere teil noch... ähm..
<dreamon__> unetbootin oder so ähnlich
<ring0> Jurben, unetbootin
<Fussel> nen "live-stick" machen reicht völlig
<Jurben> kann ich es hier machen?
<Jurben> wie mache ich das unter ubuntu?
<ring0> Jurben, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<kubine> Title: UNetbootin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon__> Jurben, ja.. einfach unetbootin installieren , stick rein.. und unetbootin starten .. wählen und warten
<Fussel> Jurben, mit dem startmedienersteller unter system glaub ich
<PBeck> hi
<Fussel> unetbootin ist nicht nur für windows?
<Jurben> OK. Skype ist bereits drauf?
<Fussel> nicht das ich wüsste
<jokrebel> Nicht dass ich wüsste
<Jurben> kann ich aber ganz normal dann auf der livecd installieren, oder wie funktioniert das?
<Fussel> Jurben, das wird dann in den ram instaliert, zum testen gut
<ring0> Fussel, unetbootin ist eigentlich besonders praktisch für linux ;)
<Fussel> oha, ich hab da immer den "startmedienersteller genutzt
<StefanT> Jurben: also ich musste für ordentlichen Mikrofon Pegel den Mikrofon Boost mit dem alsamixer aktivieren.
<ring0> Fussel, es lädt dir sogar zig distributionen direkt runter
<Jurben> ist auf 100% StefanT 
<Fussel> Jurben, nen live-system verliert alles wieder wenn man es neu startet
<StefanT> der Boost auch, Jurben?
<StefanT> nicht nur der Aufnahme Pegel...
<Jurben> ja StefanT 
<StefanT> Ok
<StefanT> Ach ja, und bei mir hat auch mal der nicht angeschlossene Front Mikro Eingang ein Rauschen reingebracht. Mikro hängt hinten am Gehäuse.
<Fussel> ist n notebook
<StefanT> ja, hab's gelesen. War nur so eine Idee.
<Jurben> so. downloade gerade
<Jurben> kann ich gleich ein image brennen unter Linux, da obwohl im Bootmenu ausgewählt ist der aber nicht lädt vom usb
<Fussel> jurben wenn er von usb bootet kannst du es direkt vom stick testen
<Fussel> das machen alle neueren laptops
<Jurben> na das ist es ja, von usb lädt er ja nicht, werde es aber gleich nochmal probieren
<Fussel> da muss nix gebrannt werden
<Fussel> Jurben, beim booten im bios F10 drücken oder so, und es müsste eine boot-gui aufgehen
<Fussel> zur not F2 drücken, und es direkt im bios einstellen
<Fussel> wird aber normalerweise angezeigt beit booten "boot options"
<Jurben> ok. bei unetbootin kann ich die neuste version gar nicht auswählen
<Jurben> geht nur bis 10.04
<NFisher> Hi all.. wie kann ich die Position der notification-windows in 10.04.4 ändern?
<ring0> Jurben, das liegt an der alten version von unetbootin in 10.04. du kannst dir die images aber auch direkt von http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/ besorgen
<kubine> Title: Index of /releases (at cdimages.ubuntu.com)
<StefanT> Hmm, seit dem Update von gestern (Precise) bleibt update-initramfs beim configure hängen.
<Jurben> naja, die neuste version habe ich bereits hier. gerade eben gedownloadet
<Jurben> was soll ich jetzt machen?
<ring0> in dem unetbootin artikel ist alles beschrieben
<ring0> StefanT, probleme in 12.04 bitte in #ubuntu-de+1 solange es nocht nicht released wurde
<StefanT> danke ring0 !
<spark123> Ich such ein gutes Programm für linux welches aber auch unter windos geht das texte verschlüßeln kann usw
<StefanT> spark123: einzelne Dateien, oder ganzes Laufwerk?
<spark123> nur einzelne daten und texte 
<Jurben> OK. Jetzt finde ich das Verzeichnis nicht wo das image heruntergeladen worden ist
<StefanT> Ja spark123, da gibts was ... wie heißt das nochmal...
<Jurben> Wie finde ich das Homeverzeichnis
<Jurben> dort ist das image
<ring0> spark123, ich würde dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln ans herz legen
<kubine> Title: Daten verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<spark123> ok danke 
<jojo4> hallo, ich möchte ein von remastersys angelegtes backup zu einer iso datei machen, remastersys selbst weigert sich, da die iso datei größer als 4,7 gb werden würde, ich könnte diese aber auch auf einen usb stick tun, das wäre also kein problem, gibt es ne möglichkeit aus den dateien ein bootfähiges linux zu erstellen?
<Jurben> wie formatier ich meinen usb stick?
<sdx23> Jurben: Um was damit zu tun?
<Jurben> über UNbetbootin das image darauf zu spielen
<sdx23> Jurben: da musst du ihn nicht formatieren. Insbesondere ist unetbootin überflüssig, bei aktuellen Ubuntu-Images.
<Jurben> Stick ist leer, sagt aber dass 1,3 drauf sind
<sdx23> Stattdessen dd verwenden.
<Jurben> nein, will ne livecd erstellen um herauszufinden ob mein mikro funktioniert unter skype
<sdx23> Ja. Wie geschrieben: Das *.iso per dd auf den Stick, wenn ausreichend neue Ubuntu-Version. Nix unetbootin, das macht nur Probelme.
<Jurben> also einfach nur das iso auf den usb stick drauf?
<Jurben> kannich mir nicht vorstellen irgendwie
<Jurben> sdx23, einfach die iso auf den stick und dann über usb rebooten?
<sdx23> Per dd, nicht mit dem Dateimanager. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles oder auch hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<kubine> Title: Installation/FromImgFiles - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Jurben> danke
<StefanT> Bei mir heißt das Programm "Startmedienerstellung" und ist mit installiert, Jurben
<Jurben> StefanT, habe da als usb sdb und sdb1
<StefanT> sdb ist der ganze Stick, sdb1 ist die Partition (das Laufwerk) auf dem Stick
<Heradon|2> kennt ihr eine oberfläche die für 7" touchscreen geeignet ist mit sound player und video player?
<Jurben> wie mache ich es, dass nur sdb da ist
<Jurben> wie gesagt formatieren einfach
<StefanT> formatieren tut man sdb1
<Jurben> also datenträger löschen
<StefanT> wenn Du ein Linux auf den USB Stick bootbar geben willst dann brauchst Du nicht formattieren
<Jurben> sdb1 hat aber nur 1,7gb frei. ist aber ein 4gb stick
<StefanT> Du bist gerade unter Linux, Jurben, oder?
<Jurben> ja
<StefanT> Nimm doch das Tool "Startmedium erstellen" das ist ganz einfach
<StefanT> das kopiert ein ISO auf den Stick damit er hinterher bootbar ist
<Jurben> habe ich stefan
<StefanT> sorry, "Startmedienersteller". Ok
<Jurben> habe ich
<StefanT> hmm, wenn ich da einen USB Stick anstecke dann kommt nur der Stick selbst, also sdb und nicht sdb1
<Jurben> bei mir leider nicht
<StefanT> Ich habe darunter in dem Fenster einen "Datenträger löschen" Button, den habe ich heute gebraucht als ich das gemacht habe
<StefanT> stimmt, bei mir steht auch sdb1, mein Fehler.
<StefanT> Hmm, hab' gerade keinen USB Stick bei der Hand, den habe ich vorhin verliehen
<Jurben> läuft jetzt. erstellt gerade. musste sdb1 löschen. jetzt ist alles wunderbar
<Heradon|2> niemand einen tipp für ne oberfläche?
<StefanT> Passt, Jurben.
<StefanT> Heradon|2: Android? *duck*
<Heradon|2> StefanT: auf einem X86 pc ^^ ne das bringt nix ich brauch zuviel linux software ^^
<StefanT> ah, kein Tablet, ok ;-)
<Heradon|2> ne n AMD micro board ^^
<StefanT> was willst Du genau machen, soll nur ein Sound und Video Player drauf sein?
<Heradon|2> ja erstmal schon, es soll ein pc werden für das wohnzimmer wenn ich aufräume einfach drauf drücken und musik spielen oder video abspielen, will dazu auch MPD nutzen damit ich von wo anders sound abspielen kann.
<Jurben> so StefanT jetzt wähle ich im bootmenü usb aus und dann sollte das ja laufen, oder?
<StefanT> hmm, ist xbmc zu komplex dafür, Heradon|2 ?
<StefanT> ja, Jurben
<Jurben> ok, dann hoffe ich ja bis gleich
<Heradon|2> StefanT: läuft leider nicht da das USB display kein 24bit color depth kann
<StefanT> Heradon|2: hmm, schwierig
<StefanT> vlc ?
<Heradon|2> leider ja, ich habe auch schon E17 getestet aber die media player die ich so kenne sind alle für touchscreen nichts
<Heradon|2> StefanT: habe ich versucht nur die oberfläche ist mies für 7" touchscreen
<StefanT> ja, kann ich mir vorstellen
<StefanT> darum meinte ich ja Android
<Heradon|2> ja nur lass mal android auf x86 laufen und vor allem mit dem bildschirm den ich habe xD
<StefanT> es gibt auch ein Android für x86, aber ich will Dich natürlich nicht dahin abwimmeln.
<StefanT> ich kenn das Android eh nur von >1m bisher ;-)
<Heradon|2> StefanT: ja das weiss ich, ich habe auch schon daran gedacht nur leider kann android kein USB display von displaylink ^^
<StefanT> urks ach ja dann kommt das noch
<Heradon|2> das display läuft so 1A ^^
<StefanT> hmm
<StefanT> und xbmc geht sicher nicht?
<Heradon|2> laut dem XBMC channel geht es nur mit 24 bit und ich bekomms ums verrecken nicht hin 24 bit einzustellen, da sagt mit xorg immer errors, mit 16bit läufts super
<StefanT> ok. Schade.
<Heradon|2> ja
<StefanT> und einfach totem verwenden?
<Heradon|2> hat das ne oberfläche für touchscreens?
<StefanT> eigentlich nicht
<StefanT> das ist der normale Video Player vom Ubuntu
<StefanT> bzw Gnome
<Heradon|2> glaube nicht wirklich das der gut läuft -.-
<StefanT> aber er könnte von den Buttons her bedienbar sein
<StefanT> und kann Playlisten. Immerhin.
<Heradon|2> hmm mal sehen ob ich das hin bekomme nur habe ich leider wieder die berfürchtung das es schlecht bis garnicht nutzbar ist. und eine "CarPC" oberfläche gibts nicht=
<Heradon|2> ?
<StefanT> naja, es gibt für Linux schon sehr viel. Ubuntu ist halt nicht unbedingt auf diese Geräte ausgerichtet.
<StefanT> wobei wenn man Tante Google nach "ubuntu car pc" fragt dann kommt schon so manches...
<Heradon|2> ich such nochmal
<StefanT> "elisa media center" habe ich da gefunden
<Heradon|2> ich auch grad xD
<StefanT> :-D
<TheInfinity> StefanT: ne touch GUI hat ubuntu ja schon mal. von da aus steht dem kaum was im wege ubuntu auf abgedrehte geräte zu installieren. ist halt nur net so einfach zu installieren.
<Heradon|2> davon will ich mehr wissen ^^
<StefanT> Ja, TheInfinity, aber für 7" Displays gehen halt die meisten Applikationen nicht brauchbar.
<StefanT> ich hab' ein 10" Netbook mit Ubuntu drauf, und selbst da ist der Platz schon sehr eingeschränkt bei 1024x600
<TheInfinity> StefanT: och, auch das geht. ich hatte n weilchen n 7'' netbook.
<StefanT> Hmm
<StefanT> Heradon|2: moovida, aber da bist Du vermutlich auch schon angelangt
<Heradon|2> jabb bin ich grad
<Heradon|2> TheInfinity: wo finde ich infos über die touch gui von ubuntu?
<StefanT> Heradon|2: ein möglicher Start ist vielleicht https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<kubine> Title: Multitouch - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Heradon|2> ok danke ich werds mal durchacker
<Heradon|2> n
<mnass> wie krieg ich in unity raus welche startdatei hinter einem Programeintrag steckt
<mnass> in diesem tollen starter
<Minipluto> mnass: die Starter liegen in form von .desktop Dateien in /usr/share/applications/ und ~/.local/share/applications/ – Da musst du dir dann den Dateinamen raussuchen, zu dem du denkst dass das der Starter sein könnte und die kannst du dann mit einem Text-editor öffnen. Dort steht dann hinter „exec“ der Befehl, der bei einem Linksklick ausgeführt wird.
<mnass> thx
<Jurben> Hallo. Ich mal wieder
<dAnjou> oh kacke, rette sich, wer kann!
<Jurben> Habe jetzt dieses Problem, dass wenn ich die Live CD starte, sowohl von usb als auch CD, sich der Bildschirm abschaltet. Alles andere läuft weiter. Das heisst er lädt weiter. Höre den Sound wenn er fertig ist. Woran kann das liegen
<Jurben> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<ppq> Jurben: versuch doch mal, strg+alt+f2 zu drücken. wenn du da ein login prompt bekommst, versuchs nochmal auf strg+alt+f7.
<Jurben> also ich wäz und das warshle aus, dass Ubuntu gebootet werden soll. Dann nach ein paar sekunden wird der Bildschirm schwar
<Jurben> wann soll ich das drücken?
<Jurben> ppq, 
<ppq> Jurben: wenn der bildschirm schwarz ist und nichts mehr passiert., :)
<Jurben> ahhh
<Jurben> ok. das mache ich jetzt und melde mich gleich wieder
<ppq> Jurben: wenn du schonmal dabei bist:
<ppq> Jurben: pack bitte dann mal die datei /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einen pastebin
<Jurben> ppq, leider ohne erfolg. Ich denke, der Bildschirm wird nicht nur schwarz, sondern schaltet sich komplett ab. Warum weiss ich allerdings nicht. Laptop ist neu, also gestern erst gekauft. Komisch
<ppq> Jurben: was genau ist da für hardware drin? welche grafikkarte?
<Jurben> Irgendwas mit radeon dual graphics. Wie kann ich das nachschauen
<Jurben> AMD Radeon HD6540G2
<ppq> Jurben: okay, dann brauchst du die alternate-cd, um ubuntu zu installieren. nach der installation kannst du dann im recoverymodus starten (ohne grafische oberfläche), den unfreien ati treiber "fglrx" installieren und rebooten, wenn du glück hast, geht dann die grafische oberfläche.
<ppq> mit neueren amd karten kann das schonmal vorkommen.
<Jurben> verdammt, ich will doch nur dass mein mikrofon funktioniert. das ist ja ein aufwand
<ppq> Jurben: was ist denn die vorgeschichte?
<ppq> hast du ubuntu schon installiert?
<Jurben> ja klar. bin jetzt drinn mit ubuntu
<Jurben> allerdings die 10.04 64bit version
<ppq> ah. ich dachte, du wolltest von der live-cd aus ubuntu installieren.
<Jurben> vorgeschichte ist, dass mein Mikrofon nicht läuft unter skype
<guntbert> Jurben: ein ganz neues NB und ein 2 Jahre altes ubuntu? geht eher nicht zusammen (grafikmäßig)
<Jurben> und problem ist, dass es mich und meine freundin langsam wütend macht, dass wir nicht miteinander reden können, da sie in Polen ist und ich hier. Ist seit 4 tagen so, dass wir nicht reden können
<ppq> Jurben: wieso hast du nicht ubuntu 11.10 genommen?
<Jurben> weil der bildschirm schwarz wird
<ppq> dann nimm die alternate-cd, s.o.
<Jurben> bei der live cd
<Jurben> ob usb oder cd
<Jurben> moment
<Jurben> 10.04, da bin ich gerade online mit
<Jurben> hier funktioniert das mikrofon nicht
<Jurben> das interne
<ppq> ja, nimm die alternate-cd von ubuntu 11.10. :)
<Jurben> lief alles ohne probleme mit der installation
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jurben> ich hoffe ich komme damit klar, als ubuntu neuling
<ppq> Jurben: die anleitung ist gut, das packst du. :)
<Jurben> ok. ich versuche es
<Jurben> mmoment
<ppq> Jurben: nach der installation wird das frisch installierte ubuntu 11.10 höchstwahrscheinlich auch mit schwarzem bildschirm starten. wenn  das so sein sollte, komm einfach wieder her, dann machen wir weiter
<Jurben> wie soll ich denn herkommen, wenn der bildschirm schwarz ist
<Jurben> wo kann ich denn die alternate cd downloaden?
<Jurben> habs gefunden
<Jurben> So, jetzt war ich beim nachbarn, und der hat mir seinen Laptop ausgeliehen bis morgen. Gibt es zur not einen Webirc wo ich mich dann von seinem laptop aus hier einloggen kann?
<guntbert> Jurben: http://webchat.freenode.net
<kubine> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (at webchat.freenode.net)
<Jurben> Danke
<Jurben2> So. Das klappt schonmal
<Jurben> so, dann schauen wir mal
<ppq> Jurben: viel erfolg ;) die alternate-installation ist deutlich einfacher, als es klingt
<Jurben2> Danke. Dehe gerade, dass der bereits bei der installation die internetverbindung macht
<Jurben2> klasse
<Jurben2> der will von mir ne ESSID haben fürs wlan. Wo bekomme ich die her?
<TheInfinity> Jurben2: 5 sec googlen hilft. :)
<Jurben2> bin ich gerade bei
<ppq> Jurben2: das ist einfach der name deines wlans. guck doch an deinem anderen notebook, wie dein wlan heißt
<Jurben2> Name des WLAN-Funknetzes (SSID): FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7570 vDSL
<Jurben2> Wenn ich das aber so eingebe und den wpa schl+ssel eingebe findet er es trotzdem nicht
<ppq> hast du keine möglichkeit, per lan-kabel ins netz zu kommen? 
<Jurben2> das ist nur der
<Jurben2> habe leider nur ein kabel
<ppq> naja, internet während der installation ist eh nicht so wichtig, lass es einfach weg
<Jurben2> und mit dem bin ich hier drinn
<Jurben2> so bin kurz offline
<Jurben2> mache die installation dann doch mit kabel
<Jurben2> mom...
<ppq> Jurben2: geh doch mit dem notebook deines nachbarn per wlan rein
<Jurben> So, wird gerade installiert
<Jurben> Ich schon wieder. Installiert die Alternat immernoch
<Jurben> Hallo. Bildschirm ist nach der installation wieder schwarz
<ppq> Jurben: okay, dann starte ubuntu im recoverymodus und installier das paket 'fglrx'
<sia> hallo
<Jurben> wie mache ich das?
<sia> wie kommt man auf andere chanels?
<ppq> Jurben: beim start hälst du einfach shift gedrückt, dann erscheint das GRUB2 bootmenü. da ist es dann der zweite eintrag von oben.
<ppq> sia: tippe einfach /join #channel-name
<sia> danke schön
<sia> vorhin wurde mir geschrieben das mein nick name schon benutzt wird
<sia> wird der nick name bei jeder session neu gewählt?
<Jurben> bildschirm bleibt schwarz
<ppq> sia: ja, der nick "sia" ist schon registriert und damit reserviert
<sia> da heisst für mich im konkreten now?
<ppq> sia: nein, den kannst du fest einstellen. such dir einfach einen aus, der noch frei ist, und registrier ihn dir
<Jurben> was soll ich jetzt machen?
<ppq> Jurben: hast du schon den recoverymodus gestartet?
<sia> haber warum kann ich hier unter Sia reden, dann?
<Jurben> ich komme nichteinmal bis dahin
<ppq> Jurben: da kommt eine abfrage, was man als nächstes machen will. da muss man den eintrag "root" auswählen, um ein terminal zu bekommen.
<bekks> sia: Weil "sia" momentan von niemand anderem benutzt wird, aber trotzdem von jemand anderem registriert ist.
<ppq> sia: weil der benutzer, der den namen sonst benutzt, gerade nicht online ist. was du bekommen hast, war nur eine warnung
<ppq> Jurben: bis wohin?
<sia> oh wenn ich denke das ich den nickname seit jahren hab, auch bei irc, womöglich bin ich des
<Jurben> ok. bin im terminal
<ppq> sia: tipp mal folgendes, dann siehst du ein paar details:   /msg nickserv info sia
<sia> ich weiss nicht mehr wie man list aufruf, um die ganze channels zu sehen
<bekks> sia: irc heisst nicht zwangsläufig auch freenode.
<ppq> Jurben: dann: apt-get install fglrx
<sia> freenode? was ist das?
<dAnjou> :D
<bekks> Freenode ist das Netzwerk, in dem Du gerade schreibst.
<sia> kenn ich nicht
<dAnjou> sia: IRC ist nur ein protokoll. es gibt viele netzwerke, die das benutzen
<bekks> sia: Irgendwie bist Du ja hierher gekommen.
<sia> ich habe vor mehr als 10 jahren immer auf irc gechattet
<sia> ja mit dem pg
<dAnjou> sia: *mit* IRC
<bekks> sia: IRC ist ein Protokoll. KEIN Server.
<sia> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh so blood bin ich doch lol
<sia> ich dachte im nachhinein es ist der chat
<sia> lol
<sia> aiye aiye
<ppq> sia: im freenode ist die /list funktion nicht verfügbar, das würde zu viel last erzeugen. am einfachsten ist, bei http://irc.netsplit.de nach channels zu suchen
<sia> und wie macht man list
<kubine> Title: Internet Relay Chat - IRC - irc.netsplit.de (at irc.netsplit.de)
<sia> ouille ouille
<sia> kubine?
<sia> auf jeden fall liebe Leute
<sia> ich muss erlich sagen (sagte fast herrlich)
<dAnjou> sia: kubine isn bot .. u.a. zeigt er die titel von webseiten an
<sia> ich finde ubuntu ganz toll
<dAnjou> *sie
<ppq> sia: hier ist übrigens der channel für supportfragen, komm doch rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<sia> hatte vor jahren versuch linux auszuprobieren, hatte haber keine internet konnektion  machen können
<ring1> ppq, list funktioniert doch einwandfrei hier auf freenode?
<sia> und jetzt hat es mein sohn ganz einfach auf mein pc installiert! yuppie
<sia> mit internet
<sia> da können die Leute total stolz darauf sein
<ppq> :)
<sia> hey des hat mir so gut getan, das ist evolution ;-)))
<ppq> /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<sia> ich meine nicht nur das es klappt, ich meine die philosophie dahinter !!!
<sia> bravo!!!!!
<sia> die philosophie, das ist das wichtige!!!
<sia> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ppq> mit /join davor ;)
<sia> hatte vergessen arf
<sia> leute, ich habe es heute gleich weiter herzählt, und gestern auch !
<sia> ich bin so froh
<sia> es ist so ein gutes Gefühl zu wissen das es das gibt, und das es funktionniert
<bekks> sia: /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-01
<xreal> Hmm. Ich habe ein iSCSI-Target aufgesetzt, kann es aber nicht über iscsiadm finden (-t sendtargets). Ist noch jemand da, der sich damit auskennt ?
<xreal> ah it works now
<NFisher> Hi! Wie kann ich plaintext auf ubuntu 10.04 in base64 encrypten?
<NFisher> "echo 'encoding me' | base64 "
<Jurben> Guten morgen, ist jemand anwesend?
<Heradon|3> jopp
<Jurben> UInd zwar geht es darum, dass mein Mikro unter Skype nicht geht. Hatte die 10.04 64Bit version von Ubuntu drauf. Nun hat man mir hier gestern empfohlen die neuste Version herunterzuladen und als live cd zu testen. Leider hat das nicht geklappt, da der bildschirm schwarz wurde. Da sollte nur die alternate CD helfen. Habe ich installiert jetzt. Bildschirm wurde wieder schwarz. Jetzt sollte ich im Recovery Modus starten, was ich auch ge
<Jurben> "apt-get install fglrx" eingeben, was allerdings nicht geht. Jetzt stehe ich wieder einmal vor einem Problem, von dem ich mir erhoffe, dass ihr m ir da helfen könnt
<Heradon> welche graka hast du denn?
<Jurben> AMD HD6470M
<Jurben> Ist ein 3 Tage alter Laptop
<Heradon> ok sorry aber laptop muss ich passen ^^
<Jurben> verdammt
<Jurben> ok. vielleicht kannst du mir aber verraten was der fehler bedeutet nach eingabe von "apt-get install fglrx"
<Heradon> installiert er denn fglrx? wenn nein dann findet er das paket nicht
<Jurben> Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Heradon> dann läuft eine zweite apt / dpkg session.
<Heradon> killall dpkg; killall apt-get; rm -rfv /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Jurben> Soll ich das hintereinander eingeben oder so wie du es da stehen hast?
<Heradon> wie du magst, geht beides ;)
<Jurben> dpkg: no process found 
<Jurben> rm: cannot remove /var/lib/dpkg/lock: Read only file system
<Heradon> live cd?
<Jurben> nein. das ist die installation der alternate cd
<Heradon> uff jetzt muss ich ehrlich gesagt passen, ich hatte solche probs nie mit ubuntu
<Jurben> bzw die installierte version
<Jurben> nur text eingabe
<Heradon> ja nur dürfte das dateisystem nicht ro sein
<Jurben> verdammt
<Heradon> gib mir mal die ausgabe von mount
<Jurben> oh man, das ganze kann ich leider nicht eintippen
<Jurben> das hier ist der laptop vom nachbarn
<Heradon> nur die zeile von /
<Jurben> ... /dev/sda1 on/ type ext4 /rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<Heradon> gabs beim booten errors?
<Jurben> nein
<Heradon> hmm dann bin ich ratlos
<Jurben> Heradon: im Recovery Mode habe ich ja auch noch andere möglichkeiten zur auswahl. Vielleicht sollte ich da was anderes auswählen
<Jurben> resume normal boot
<Jurben> fsck
<Heradon> Jurben: kA ich will dir da nichts falsches raten
<Jurben> #remount
<Jurben> und root
<Jurben> remount habe ich gerade ausgewählt
<Jurben> dauert aber irgendwie
<Jurben> wenn ich root eingebe komme ich zur shell
<Jurben> Hallo StefanT 
<StefanT> Hallo Jurben
<StefanT> Hats geklappt gestern?
<Jurben> StefanT: Problem ist leider noch nicht gelöst. habe jetzt die Alternate Version installiert 
<Jurben> komme jetzt aber nicht ins internet 
<Jurben> mit der alternate version
<StefanT> ich kenne, ehrlich gesagt, dein Problem nicht ;-)
<Jurben> naja, das mikro halt
<StefanT> habe nur gestern beim Erzeugen vom USB Stick geholfen :-)
<StefanT> ach ja genau
<StefanT> das rauschende Mikro, stimmt.
<Jurben> sollte mir danach die 11.10 version ziehen
<StefanT> hmm
<Jurben> Das habe ich auch gemacht. Nur beim booten/starten der 11.10 version wurde der bildschirm dunkel aber gebootet hat er weiter. Dann sollte die Alternat Version helfen. Diese habe ich heute Nacht noch installiert, allerdings bin ich jetzt nicht im Internet und hier sollte ich über apt-get flgrx installieren
<Jurben> netzwerkkabel ist drinn
<StefanT> was für ein Linux hast Du sonst derzeit? 11.04?
<Jurben> nur weiss ich jetzt nicht weiter
<Heradon|afk> dhclient eth0 ;)
<Jurben> die neuste halt nur nicht alternate
<StefanT> Precise? 12.04?
<StefanT> die jetzt erst rauskommt?
<StefanT> weil 11.10 ist die Neueste (vom Herbst)
<Jurben> 11.10 habe ich
<StefanT> ok.
<Jurben> so. im internet ist er jetzt
<StefanT> Das Mikrofon ist im Gerät eingebaut, oder?
<Jurben> bei der eingabe von "apt-get install fglrx" sagt er ganz viel
<Jurben> ja
<Jurben> mom...
<StefanT> fglrx kann man doch sicher auch über GUI installieren lassen bei 11.10, oder?
<StefanT> Unter Systemeinstellungen > Zusätzliche Treiber geht das bei mir
<Jurben> Paket fglrx ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket referenziert. Das kann heissen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist
<Jurben> Ich habe die alternate im recovery modus am laufen, da auch hier der Bildschirm schwarz wird beim normalen booten
<Jurben> achso, und dann steht da noch: Paket fglrx hat keine Installationskandidaten
<StefanT> Hast schon mal übers GUI reingeschaut wie ich oben gesagt habe?
<StefanT> Da gibt es eine einfache Seite wo man die proprietären Treiber wählen kann.
<Jurben> kann ich gar nicht, da der Bildschirm schwarz wird
<Jurben> oder wie starte ich die GUI
<StefanT> ah ok Du bist im Textmodus (?)
<Jurben> #ja
<StefanT> hmm
<StefanT> ich hab' leider keinen Rechner mit einer Radeon hier bei der Hand
<Heradon|afk> ich hab immer die treiber vom AMD selbst genommen (ja ich weiß ist nicht optimal)
<StefanT> kann es sein dass Du Multiverse nicht aufgedreht hast und der Treiber dort drinnen ist, Jurben?
<StefanT> kann man in /etc/apt/sources.list einstellen
<Jurben> ich weiss leider nicht was du meinst StefanT 
<StefanT> mom
<StefanT> Mach mal: grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list|grep -v '^#'
<StefanT> da sollten "deb http...." Zeilen kommen
<Jurben> mom...
<Jurben> Jo. Stehen viele drinn. so um die 10 Stück
<StefanT> Ohne "#" am Zeilenanfang, oder?
<Jurben> ohne
<StefanT> hmm, dann sollte der Treiber eigentlich verfügbar sein.
<StefanT> Aber ich kanns nicht gut verifizieren, ich verwende Precise (12.04) und da könnte es anders sein.
<Jurben> ich weiss nicht mehr weiter
<StefanT> Bevor Du lange rumsch** musst kannst Du natürlich mal testen ob die normale Precise Desktop hochkommt. Da hat sich bei den Grafiktreibern einiges getan.
<Jurben> soll ich vielleicht die 12.04 ausprobieren, oder ist das eine testing version?
<StefanT> Sie ist halt noch nicht offiziell released.
<Jurben> hast du einen downloadlink?
<StefanT> Ich verwende sie schon seit 2 Wochen, geht überraschend gut. Aber ich kenn mich auch sehr gut aus....
<StefanT> mom
<Jurben> und kann ich ne live usb erstellen, weil, hat nur noch einen DVD rohling da
<StefanT> ja kannst Du
<StefanT> da solltest Du auch in der Live gleich das Mikro testen können
<Jurben> oder kann ich die direkt in der shell installieren
<StefanT> gleich wie bei den anderen Distros auch
<StefanT> also ich denke auf USB geben
<StefanT> Tante Google sagt den Daily Build:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<Jurben> gibt es das auch auf deutsch?
<StefanT> ja, kann man umschalten
<StefanT> so wie die anderen Ubuntu's auch
<Jurben> ok. die 32bit version, oder?
<StefanT> Ich nehme seit Jahren die 64bit Versionen. Hängt von Deinem PC ab.
<StefanT> wieviel RAM hast Du?
<Jurben> 6gb
<StefanT> Dann klar 64bit
<Jurben> ist nen quad core laptop
<StefanT> Ok
<StefanT> Aber versuch das Ding einfach mal im Live Modus vom USB Stick, ob das dann deine Probleme besser löst. Nicht gleich installieren.
<Jurben> ja. ok. danke
<Jurben> Warte auch noch auf ThreeM, den ich persönlich ganz gut kenne. So ab 14 wird er wohl da sein
<Jurben> So, erstellt gerade die USB Live version
<StefanT> ah, schnelles Internet :-D
<Jurben> 100Mbit
<StefanT> bei mir dauert so ein Download gut 20min
<Jurben> Wie kann es eine 12.04 LTS Version geben, wenn die nicht released worden ist?
<Jurben> LTS bedeutet Long Term Support, oder?
<StefanT> weil sie erst am 24.4 rauskommt
<StefanT> 12 ist das Jahr, 4 ist das Monat des erscheinens.
<Jurben> Darüber muss ich mich noch einlesen. Verstehe das ganze nicht irgendwie
<StefanT> 12.04 -> 2012/04
<Jurben> jo
<StefanT> heißt aber nicht dass sie am 1.4. deswegen rauskommt.
<Jurben> sondern irgendwann im april, ja?
<StefanT> ja, genau. Wann, das steht dann irgendwo auf der Ubuntu Seite zu dem Thema.
<Jurben> oh man stefan, ich danke dir
<StefanT> hat geholfen?
<Jurben> gui hat gestartet, aber keine ahnung ob ich sound habe
<StefanT> login, rechts oben auf den Lautsprecher klicken, da auf Einstellungen (oder so)
<StefanT> aber das kennst Du sicher ;-)
<Jurben> sound funktioniert
<StefanT> Mikrofon kannst rudimentär auch in diesen Einstellungen testen, zumindest den Aufnahmepegel sieht man
<Jurben> Wenn ich auf Soundsettings gehe passiert nichts
<StefanT> hmm
<Jurben> aber ich kann das doch schonmal installieren, oder?
<StefanT> Du meinst Sound Settings / Eingang und da dann die Mikrofon Einstellungen?
<Jurben> nein, wenn ich einfach nur auf settings drücke passiert nichts
<StefanT> naja, wenn das jetzt installierte nicht mal grafisch hochkommt dann wäre es vielleicht eine Alternative.
<StefanT> hmm, ok, hab das noch nie bei der Live ausprobiert.
<Jurben> ok. melde mich dann gleich
<Jurben> schön dumm, wenn man einfach so den usb stick rauszieht
<Jurben> mom... starte nochmal neu
<StefanT> hust
<Jurben> ich installiere es dann jetzt
<StefanT> ok
<StefanT> bin eh länger da. "Muss" nur mit meinen Kindern nebenbei Minecraft spielen ;-)
<Jurben> So, installiert gerade
<spark123> Könnte mir wer erklären wie tor mit proxy funkuniert ich habe tor und proxy im prinziep verstanden aber ich verstehe nicht wie man das kombinieren kann?
<Jurben> StefanT: war das bei dir auch so, bei der eingabe bei "wer sind sie" dass wenn du alles ausgefüllt hast auf weiter gedrückt hast du lange warten musstest? Bei mir kommt so eine art "Zeituhr" und die HDD arbeitet. Aber mehr tut sich nicht#
<StefanT> Jurben: nein, aber mein PC ist wohl sehr schnell
<Jurben> naja, sollte der reechner eigentlich auch sein
<StefanT> kann natürlich sein dass der Snapshot ein Problem hat. Schlimmstenfalls müssen wir (das bist Du) das Spiel mit der Beta2 von vor 3 Tagen wiederholen (Download, USB und so)
<Jurben> mein laptop
<Jurben> naja, hdd arbeitet#
<StefanT> dann kann's nicht so falsch sein ;-)
<taunix> wiso sollte man sich eine beta antun?
<StefanT> weil er in der 11.10 nicht mal den Desktop hochbekommen hat
<taunix> die beta verspricht aber nur n instabiles system, und keinen desktop
<Jurben> ist egal, hauptsache skype funktioniert
<Jurben> bzw mein mikrofon
<StefanT> Du hättest ihm ja vorhin helfen können die nicht verfügbaren fglrx Pakete im Textmodus zu installieren taunix ;-)
<taunix> sorry, dass ich nicht permanent am rechner hock, und auf hilfesuchende warte
<taunix> und wenns da keine pakete gibt, wird die grafikkarte wohl n och n bissl zu neu/abnorm sein
<taunix> und skype suportet linux nur mit schmerzen
<Jurben> ist ne amd HD6470M
<StefanT> Zitat Jurben 10:01: achso, und dann steht da noch: Paket fglrx hat keine Installationskandidaten
<taunix> joa
<Jurben> was bedeutet das überhaupt?
<Jurben> Das ist für mich so wie Behördendeutsch
<taunix> Jurben, sowas wie: es gibt wohl noch keine linux-unterstützung für deinen grafikchip
<taunix> soweit ich das nu aus den letzten 5 minuten rausgelesen hab
<Jurben> ahhh
<StefanT> Er kennt das Paket, findet aber keinen Installationskandidaten.
<StefanT> Der verbaute Grafikchip hat damit nichts zu tun.
<Jurben> kandidat = richtiger Treiber für deb chip der graka?
<StefanT> Wie wenn Du mit dem "Chef" reden willst dann ist da ja auch keiner der "Chef" heißt.
<StefanT> sondern der "Chef" heißt Meier.
<StefanT> Und in dem Fall kennt er "fglrx" aber er hat kein passendes "fglrx" bei der Hand.
<StefanT> Das Problem tritt auf wenn man z.B. veraltete Pakete hat die durch nichts ersetzt wurden, oder manchmal wenn irgendwelche Paketquellen fehlen.
<Jurben> ich verstehe
<StefanT> Warum das in Deinem Fall jetzt so war könnte man rausfinden, aber mir war es halt zu komplex *duck*
<Jurben> macht nichts. Hast mir ja sowieso viel geholfen. Installiere ja jetzt die 12.04
<StefanT> Naja, taunix hat schon einen Punkt. Es kann sein dass Du die Entscheidung in den nächsten Wochen noch bereust, wenn es mal Probleme beim Update gibt.
<Jurben> Muss ich denn unbedingt updaten?
<taunix> sollte man jup
<Jurben> naja, ist doch ne LTS, oder nicht
<StefanT> wird es sein, ja.
<StefanT> Momentan ist es noch in Entwicklung und könnte  manchmal Probleme machen
<taunix> Jurben, aber noch nicht releast
<Jurben> wo ist denn jetzt der unterschied, zwische der Version die ich gerade installiere bevor sie offiziell realeased wird?
<StefanT> Aber spiel mal damit, Du wirst es sehen. Zumindest wenn darin das Skype geht dann kannst Du mal sicher sagen es wird spätestens mit 12.04 funktionieren.
<Jurben> mache ich. Er installiert immernoch denke ich, da die HDD leuchtet
<Jurben> bzw sich dort immer mal was tut
<StefanT> ich bin mal weg, bis später!
<Jurben> wann bist du wieder da StefanT 
<StefanT> hmm, in 2 Stunden oder so
<Jurben> ok
<Jurben> taunix: bist du denn noch länger hier?
<taunix> Jurben, keine ahnung, ich warte auf nen anruf, dann bin ich erstmal wech, aber es gibt bestimmt noch andere die dir gerne helfen
<bekks> Jurben: Installierst du gerade 12.04?
<taunix> Jurben, und dein grafikchip ist noch nicht in der hardwareliste von ubuntu
<taunix> jup, tut er
<Jurben> naja, installiert halt über die gui
<bekks> 12.04 wird hier nicht supported, solange es nicht released ist.
<Jurben> zuerst habe ich per liveusb gestartet und ging wunderbar
<bekks> Es wird ausschliesslich in #ubuntu+1 und #ubuntu-de+1 supported bis dahin.
<Jurben> ok. Vielleicht klappt es ja auf anhieb
<ben1u> Die Datei hat folgende Werte: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Apr  1 11:02 /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm
<ben1u> welche chmod muss ich setzen um diese nutzen zu können?
<Jurben> das sagt mir ja nun gar nichts
<Jurben> achso
<bekks> ben1u: Entweder root sein, oder 666 setzen.
<ben1u> hab nämlich 'sudo echo 0 > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm' gemacht aber es kommt 'bash: /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm: Permission denied'
<ben1u> wieso wird hier sudo nicht als root akzeptiert
<bekks> Wird es.
<bekks> Aber es wirkt nicht auf das >
<dAnjou> bekks: echo 0 | sudo tee <datei>
<dAnjou> ups *ben1u
<bekks> Sag das ben1u nicht mir :)
<ben1u> ahh, danke :)
<ben1u> komisch, dass in allen Anleitungen im Netz es mit '>' gemacht wird
<bekks> Wird es nicht, weil es nicht funktionieren kann.
<bekks> Wenn das in den Anleitungen steht, bedank Dich beim Autor, dass er das nie probiert hat.
<Jurben> installiert immernoch
<bekks> Jurben: Ist uns hier immer noch egal, weil wir 12.04 hier nicht supporten.
<Jurben> ok. sorry
<ben1u> bekks: auf http://ragsagar.wordpress.com/2011/08/15/how-to-automatically-wake-up-your-computer-at-a-particular-time-resume-by-rtc-alarm-in-arch-linux/ und http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup#S3_.28Suspend_to_RAM.29 wird dies so aufgezeigt
<dAnjou> ben1u: evtl. haben die ne root-shell offen, dann gehts
<kubine> Title: ACPI Wakeup - MythTV Official Wiki (at www.mythtv.org)
<dAnjou> Execute the following commands as root
<ben1u> dAnjou: achso
<bekks> ben1u: Die machen das ohne sudo...
<ben1u> okay verstehe.. die hätten das ruhig hinschreiben können -.-
<bekks> Das steht da.
<bekks> MAn sieht es schon am Prompt.
<ben1u> aber ein Anfänger nicht
<ben1u> achso du meinst das Bild da
<bekks> Da steht: "Execute the following commands as root:"
<bekks> Das kann man auch als Anfänger lesen.
<ben1u> okay danke
<spark123> ich habe als irc programm Xchat und habe dort als proxy port9050 und 127.0.0.1 angegeben und habe ein tor laufen könnt ihr bitte schaun ob ich jetzt anoumy chate?
<Fuchs> spark123: nein, weil freenode tor so nicht erlaubt und Du den hidden gateway nutzen musst
<Fuchs> spark123: das wiederum erfordert sasl 
<Fuchs> spark123: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor  viel Spass beim Lesen
<kubine> Title: About freenode: IRC Servers (at freenode.net)
<spark123> omg welche sprache war das?
<Fuchs> okay, deutsche Kurzform:  "nein" 
<spark123> ok , und wie erkenne ich in einen anderen irc server ob der das erlaubt und ob ich dort anounyme bin?
<k1l> spark123: das hängt vom irc-netzwerk ab, das du nuttz
<Fuchs> Aeh, das ganze Netzwerk hier unterstuetzt TOR nicht direkt. Die Frage ist halt, in welchen Kanal Du willst, 
<Fuchs> das bestimmt in welches Netzwerk Du willst
<bekks> Wenn man das nicht weiß, braucht man auch kein TOR.
<spark123> als ich wie in das netztwerk:irc.anonymous-austria.com/6697
<Fuchs> ueber die Serverliste
<spark123> *will
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xchat  lesen, http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html  lesen. 
<kubine> Title: XChat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<spark123> ok aber von wo wusstet ihr das ich xchat habe?
<Fuchs> Magie
<spark123> wie ging das wirklich?
<Fuchs> Du hast es uns geschrieben. Und nun bitte den Kanal hier fuer Supportfragen freihalten, danke. 
<spark123> ok,danke
<BassT> Hallo
<Pamparotzi> hi
<christia1> Hi, kann mir jemand eine Homebanking Software empfehlen?
<christia1> Ich wuerd gern ein paar charts aus meinem Kontoverlauf erstellen
<christia1> und ggf. ein paar buchungen taggen etc.
<sdx23> christia1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Finanzverwaltung
<kubine> Title: Finanzverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<christia1> sdx23: Vielen Dank. Da haette ich auch selbst drauf kommen koennen. Sorry :)
<christia1> kubine: Danke dir
<ThreeM> :D
<ans> hallo
<allegro_> hallo ans
<ans> ich hab n problem... ubuntu bootet bei mir nicht mehr vernünftig, das letzte was beim bootvorgang kommt ist http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406942/ (nicht die url selbst, der inhalt) und dann funktioniert nix mehr
<kubine> Title: Boot-Problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu haast du denn?
<ans> 11.10
<bekks> Und was hast du getan, bevor das passierte? "Nichts" ist die falsche Antwort.
<ans> das ist mir bewusst :D 
<ans> ich hab n treiber update gemacht (nvidia graka)
<bekks> Update?
<bekks> Woher hast Du den neuen Treiber?
<ans> und weil danach skype den x-server immer zum absturz gebracht hat, hab ich versucht, das wieder rückgängig zu machen
<ans> nvidia.de
<bekks> Aua - proprietärer Treiber an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installiert.
<ans> jepp :D
<ans> ich weiß, war nicht schlau
<dreamon_> ans,  Am besten deinstallieren und mit "jockey" neu installieren
<ans> was deinstallieren?
<bekks> Den nvidia Treiber.
<dreamon_> ans, Na den manuell installieren Treiber.
<ans> klingt logisch... hat das denn eigentlich was mit der ausgabe von oben zu tun?
<ans> wie bekomm ich den denn deinstalliert?
<TheInfinity> nvidia liefert einen uninstaller mit.
<ans> danke
<bekks> ans: Das steht in der Dokumentation von Nvidia.
<ans> und wie dann neuinstallieren? also n neuen treiber? ^^
<bekks> apt-get install nvidia-current
<TheInfinity> ans: das willst du aber über den jockey machen. der macht das automatisch incl. einrichtung.
<ans> okay
<ans> hmm... der uninstaller - wo ist der denn?
<bekks> Steht in der Dokumentation von Nvidia.
<ans> danke
<ans> ich werds dann gleich machen, wenns nicht klappt, meld ich mich noch mal - ansonsten natürlich auch ^^
<xreal> Wie kann ich einen sequentiellen und einen zufälligen Benchmark unter Linux laufen lassen? Da gibt's wohl nur Bonnie++
<ans> hallo, da bin ich wieder
<woda> moinsen
<woda> ich hab mal ne frage zu gnome3 und zwar zeigt er mir beim login immer nur gnome classic und no effects an
<woda> aber kein normales gnome3 3d
<TheInfinity> woda: welche karte hast du + welche treiber installiert?
<woda> hab ne ati hd5470 mit dem default treiber 
<woda> also radeon denk ich mal
<woda> direct rendering: Yes <--- kommt bei mir bei glxinfo
<ans> also bei mir funktioniert das mit dem treiber wieder, danke an die, die mir grad geholfen haben
<TheInfinity> woda: https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=hd5470+gnome+3d&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 - google hat da ne menge ergebnisse
<kubine> Title: hd5470 gnome 3d - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<woda> TheInfinity die posts sind ja schon alle etwas älter geht das immer noch nich mit radeon ?
<TheInfinity> woda: ich habe kein deskop ubuntu, somit keine ahnung. wäre für mich aber erstmal ein startpunkt zu suchen.
<TheInfinity> woda: vor allem schau mal, ob dir zusätzliche treiber im treiber dialog angeboten werden.
<woda> wo find ich den ?
<TheInfinity> einstellungen oder system. :)
<TheInfinity> kA ganz genau, wie gesagt, bin servermensch.
<woda> ah habs  gefunden
<woda> thx
<bekks> jockey
<bekks> :)
<Jurben> Wie öffne ich unter gnome den audiorecorder?
<woda> unter multimedia und dann audio rekorder ?
<Jurben> ich habe das gar nichts. nur rechts habe ich da icons
<Jurben> Firefox. libre office writer usw
<woda> und oben links müsste sowas wie anwendungen stehen
<woda> da einmal raufklicken dann siehste alle programme soweit ich mich recht erinner
<woda> oder ganz oben links in das suchfenster audio reinschreiben
<Jurben> Links habe ich icons in einer spalte
<Zx432> Wi offnet man x-executable file? Es ein doppelklik sollte genug sein oder?
<bekks> Jurben: Du hast immer noch 12.04 :)
<xreal> Wie kann ich einen sequentiellen und einen zufälligen Benchmark unter Linux laufen lassen? Da gibt's wohl nur Bonnie++
<woda> bin mal rebooten mal guckens obs dann geht
<bekks> xreal: Richtig.
<Jurben> ja. bei +1 hilft mir niemand
<xreal> bekks: oh weh :p
<ans> Wie kann ich verhindern, dass der xserver abstürzt, wenn ich skype starte?
<bekks> Jurben: Dann musst du Geduld haben.
<Jurben> grafik läuft aber schonmal. mehr dann dort
<DaRealJurben> So, bin jetzt mit Linux drinn
<wodo> nun hab ich propritären fglrx inst aber nun funzt das immer noch nich
<wodo> und glxinfo zeigt nun auch direct rendering no
<wodo> -.-
<xreal> How can I check my current ethernet connection speed?
<dAnjou> xreal: immer noch deutsch hier
<wodo> on a root i would prefer munin or mtrg 
<xreal> dAnjou: hihi
<xreal> hat mir aber geholfen: dmesg | grep eth0
<wodo> keiner da der sich mit meinem gnome problem auskennt ? -.-
<Jurben> ThreeM, bist du da?
<srtu> @wodo gnome3 fallback modus? las den drecks fglrx, und nehm radeon + libgl1-mesa-dri
<srtu> dann klappts auch mit gnome3 ;-)
<bekks> srtu: Erst lesen, dann schreien - er hatte zuerst radeon und schon das selbe Problem. :P
<srtu> jo aber offensichtlich nicht libgl1-mesa-dri 
<srtu> ging mir genauso, dann hab icha uch fglrx genommen, ging zwar hat aber alle gelaggt, dann fglrx runtergeschmissen, und zusätzlich das von mir bekannte paket installiert, und flutscht es
<srtu> also soviel zum thema erst lesen dann schreiben.....
<wodo> [15:45:25] <srtu> @wodo gnome3 fallback modus? las den drecks fglrx, und nehm radeon + libgl1-mesa-dri <--- das hatte ich erst aber da gings auch nich#
<wodo> hab ja nur fglrx genommen, weil mir hier dazu geraten wurde....
<srtu> abgesehen davon, glaub ich ihm das nicht das er bei ner frischen installation radeon laufen hatte, bei ubuntu ist doch fglrx standard, zumindest war das früher mal so.....
<bekks> srtu: Das ist schon lange her, dass fglrx standard war :)
<srtu> ok nutze auch schon länger kein ubuntu mehr :-)
<wodo> warum sollte ich auch lügen ^
<srtu> und libgl1-mesa-swx11
<srtu> naja lügen mein ich ja net, aber du hast dich nicht so geäußert als wärste dir hundertprozentig sicher
<srtu> ich hab übrigens ne HD 5800
<wodo> ibgl1-mesa-swx11 auch  inst ?
<Jurben> ThreeM, bist du da?
<ThreeM> joa
<ThreeM> körperlich :)
<srtu> also ich hab > libgl1-mesa-dri | libgl1-mesa-glx | libglapi-mesa | libglu1-mesa | mesa-utils
<wodo> also die pakete hab ich auch alle inst
<wodo> aber es funzt nich srtu
<srtu> tja dein weiß ich auch net
<srtu> ich hatte, nachdem ich fglrx installiert hatte, probleme den wieder runter zuwerfen
<srtu> war schon n krampf
<wodo> libdrm-radeon1 radeontool xserver-xorg-video-radeon hab ich noch 
<wodo> naja die sachen hatte ich schon drauf bevor ich den fglrx inst hatte und es ging nich
<srtu> ja die hab ich auch
<wodo> reboot
<ans> hallo :D
<wodo> also radeon is geladen bei lsmod und direct rendering is nun auch yes
<wodo> aber er bietet mir trotzdem nur den fall back zur auswahl
<wodo> noch iwer ne idee worans liegen kann ?
<jokrebel> wodo: Vermtl. ist beim insten iwie iwas schiefgel.
<jokrebel> ^^
<bekks> Dann musste des halt confen bis es funzt.
<wodo> bekks danke für deine große weißheit.... hilft  mir sehr viel weiter.....
<wodo> jokrebel aber 2 mal ? weil es ging ja gleich nach der inst nich und jetzt immer noch nich....
<wodo> jokrebel noch ne idee wie ich das sonst behben könnt ?
<jokrebel> .oO( hat er die Ironie nicht verstanden? )
<jokrebel> wodo: Ich bin noch nicht lange genug hier um im entferntesten zu wissen um was es überhaupt geht. Sollte eigentlich nur eine Anspielung auf Dein Abkürzungs-Deutsch sein.
<wodo> jokrebel:  es geht darum, dass ich versuche gnome3 im 3d modus zum laufen zu bekommen
<wodo> ich hab radeon und mesa inst aber gnome bietet mir trotzdem nur den fall back an
<wodo> glxgears funzt aber, genauso wie glxinfo bei direct rendering yes anzeigt
<wodo> libgl1-mesa-dri  libgl1-mesa-glx libglapi-mesa  mesa-utils libdrm-radeon1 libdrm-radeon1:i386 radeontool sind die exakten pakete die ich inst hab
<wodo> brauchst noch weitere infos jokrebel ?
<bekks> wodo: insta_lliert_, nicht "inst".
<wodo> es versteht ja wohl jeder der hier anwesenden was inst heißt......
<bekks> MAn kann sch dennoch ein bisschen Mühe geben.
<bekks> Macht das Lesen doch deutlich einfacher.
<wodo> naja... und im übrigens trennt man ins_tal_liert 
<bekks> Whatever.
<wodo> wenn man sich über andere aufregt, sollte mans selbst richtig machen....
<bekks> Dann hör erstmal auf so unnötig viele Punkte am Ende jeden Satzen zu nutzen. Danke.
<bekks> -n+s
<jokrebel> wodo: Von Duden empfohlene Trennung: in|stal|lie|ren. Setzen 6 </OT>
<wodo> jokrebel hatte es auf http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/installieren nachgeguckt
<kubine> Title: installieren – Wiktionary (at de.wiktionary.org)
<jokrebel> wodo: Leider nutz ich kein Gnome3 und steh auch ansonsten mit Grafikkarten eher auf Kriegsfuß um Dir da Tipps geben zu können, sorry.
<wodo> aber können wir uns nun endlich mal wieder um mein problem kümmern....
<wodo> k 
<jokrebel> wodo: Im Ubuntuuserswiki hast Du geschaut?
<wodo> jop aber nix problemlösendes gefunden
<ans> hallo, woran könnte es liegen, dass sich der x-server neustartet, wenn ich skype starte?
<bekks> Steht sicherlich im Logfile.
<jokrebel> wodo: Was für Grafikkarte ist das denn?
<wodo> sry vergessen zu schreiben is ne ati hd 
<wodo> 5470
<StefanT> Jurgen?
<StefanT> falsch... 
<StefanT> Jurben?
<wodo> jokrebelb?
<wodo> * jokrebel
<taunix> der Jurben hat sich mit der instalation von 12.04 aus dem suport hier ausgeschlossen StefanT 
<StefanT> und daher darf ich nicht mit ihm reden?
<StefanT> muss ich jetzt auch hier aus dem Raum raus, ich hab' auch 12.04 drauf.... ?
<taunix> StefanT, doch schon
<bekks> StefanT: Es gibt hier nur keinen Support für 12.04
<jokrebel> Ganz allgemein quatschen ist hier so oder so fehl am Platz.
<taunix> aber 12.04 wird hier nicht suportet, sondern im #ubuntu+1 oder im #ubuntu-de+1
<StefanT> klar, außer im #ubuntu-de+1
<jokrebel> wodo: Google mal nach "ati hd 5470 wiki ubuntu 3D Gnome shell". Da könnten doch auch ein paar Ansätze brauchbar sein IMHO.
<user____> hey
<user____> ich kann leider keine youtube videos mehr angucken...ich vermutet es liegt am flash player und ich habe diesen auch schon neu installiert allerdings hat dies nichts bewirkt.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du genau?
<user____> achso ja. ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> Und welchen Browser?
<user____> firefox
<bekks> Welche Version?
<jokrebel> user____: Vaersuch es mal aus dem terminal heraus mit "firefox -safe-mode"
<jokrebel> -a
<user____> sry das du alles fragen musst..^^ in der info steht 11.0 bzw Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu canonical- 1.0
<user____> "user@PC:~$ firefox -a safe-mode"
<user____> user@PC:~$ failed to create drawable
<jokrebel> user____: Das -a bezog sich auf das zuviel vorhandene a in Versuch. Der Befehl in den " war schon korrekt.
<user____> achso^^
<user____> klappt =) aber das ist keine dauerhafte lösung.jedes mal den abgesicherten modus zu nutzen, um ein video zu sehen..
<Overloadscrash> hi
<Overloadscrash> kann mir jmd weiterhelfen?
<jokrebel> user____: Dann würd ich als nächstest das .Firefox Verzeichnis umbenennen. Vermutlich hängt da irgend ein Plugin quer.
<user____> ist ne gute idee =) danke 
<jokrebel> Overloadscrash: So nicht <g> - erst wenn Du von Deinem Problem erzählst wird da jemand drüber urteilen können.
<Overloadscrash> kann seit tagen keine flash-dateien über firefox (s. youtube etc) mehr öffnen
<user____> ich auch nicht
<user____> hast du auch ubuntu 11.10?
<jokrebel> Hab ich grad ein Déjà-vu
<Overloadscrash> hab sogar heut schn mein ubuntu neu installt aber ned mal dann geht was.....ne hab 10.04 LTS
<user____> @jokerebel nein^^ ich glaube es liegt an einem update...
<bekks> An welchem?
<bekks> Was hast du denn alles updated?
<Overloadscrash> @user_______ wenn es an nem update liegt, dann müssen wir ja demnächst ein neues update paket bekommen oder ned........
<Overloadscrash> alle updates
<bekks> Overloadscrash: Nicht so viele Punkte bitte.
<user____> nur das offizielle und empfohlene, keine vorabversionen...
<Overloadscrash> so das mein rechner aktuell ist. okay sry bekks
<bekks> user____: Welche flash Version benutzt Du denn? Zu sehen in about:plugins
<user____> jetzt keine mehr da ich eben über firefox -safemode alles zurückgesetzt habe...
<bekks> -safemode setzt nichts zurück.
<Overloadscrash> Shockwave Flash
<Overloadscrash>     Datei: libflashplayer.so
<user____> ich muss jetzt alle ad ons und so wieder hinzufügen...wenn es dann immernoch funktioniert sage ich bescheid ;)
<bekks> Overloadscrash: Ich versuche gerade user____ zu helfen.
<Overloadscrash> oh okay....
<bekks> user____: Beende Firefox und starte ohne -safemode
<user____> @bekks: ich glaube ich habe alles zurückgesetzt.
<bekks> Glauben kann man in der Kirche.
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von about:plugins ohne -safemode?
<bekks> ! paste > user____ 
<user____> okay ich habe es getahn.
<kubine>  user____: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<user____> No enabled plugins found
<user____> Find more information about browser plugins at mozilla.org.
<user____> Find updates for installed plugins at mozilla.com/plugincheck.
<user____> Help for installing plugins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org. 
<bekks> NOPASTE!
<bekks> NICHT hier in den Channel.
<bekks> 0401 175932 < kubine>  user____: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer  in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<user____> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406947/
<kubine> Title: problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> ! flash > user____ 
<bekks> hmm.
<bekks> user____: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<user____> okay. ich melde mich in ein paar minutren nochmal.
<user____> nachdem ich "firefox -save-mode" benutzt habe, muss ich das auch wieder übers terminal beenden? mein firefox speichert gerade keine veränderungen wie z.b. spracheinstellungen.
<bekks> Datei -> Beenden.
<jokrebel> user____: Wenn Du Firefox über das terminal gestartet hast und Du Firefox wieder (wie immer) beendest, solltest Du im Terminal wieder die Eingabeaufforderung haben.
<taunix> was läuft da schief? banshee hällt die geschwindigkeit nicht ein
<taunix> also die musik ist mal schnell, mal langsam
<dAnjou> weil banshee anscheinend keinen wert auf seine kernaufgabe legt .. musik zu spielen
<jokrebel> taunix: Sicher dass das nicht am Musikfile liegt?
<dAnjou> rhythmbox macht es genau andersrum, der is rock solid, aber recht featurearm
<ring0> quod libet taugt auch, noch feature-ärmer
<ppq> gmusicbrowser ftw
<taunix> jokrebel, jup, extra ne cd besorgt
<taunix> allagut, komm ich halt wieder auf rhythmbox zurück :s
<sonotos> clementine ist cool
<ThreeM> exaile mag ich auch
<sonotos> http://www.clementine-player.org/
<kubine> Title: Clementine Music Player (at www.clementine-player.org)
<sonotos> hätte ich musik auf der platte die ich hören wollen würde, würde ich den nehmen
<bullgard4> sonotos: Was ist denn daran besser als an Banshee?
<sonotos> bullgard4: besser ist relativ, ich mag ihn einfach
<sonotos> look & feel 
<ans> was meinste sonotos? ^^
<bullgard4> sonotos: Ok.
<sonotos> ans: clementine
<x11> hallo,
<ans> alles klar ^^ ncmpcpp ist eh besser :D
<sonotos> jeder hat seinen eigenen fetisch
<x11> ich hab mir mein java zerschossen, möchte es deinstallieren und mir dann die neuste version von oracle drauf machen. wie gehe ich am besten vor?
<taunix> hmmm, rhythmbox macht das selbe mit dem speed
<sonotos> da müsste im wiki ein artikel zu sein
<bullgard4> x11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<kubine> Title: Java - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<x11> bullgard4, danke aber ich kann es leider nicht runterladen, da ich einfach keinen passenden downloadlink bei oracel finden kann für das jdk - _ _
<x11> es gibt eine tote verlinkung auf sun^^
<bullgard4> x11: Ich rate Dir dringend, nur Pakete herunterzuladen, die Ubuntu bereitstellt.
<x11> es geht leider nicht anders, openjdk hat zuviele macken (whs lizensbedingt, aber das macht es ja nicht besser)
<bekks> ORacle hat btw. wundervolle Downloadlinks für das SUN JDK, die auch alle funktionieren.
<dAnjou> es gibt sogar funktionierende PPAs für oracles jdk
<bekks> Unglaublitsch.
<dAnjou> nitscht wahr!
<x11> hm dann seh ich hier whs vor lauter oracle das jdk nicht mehr, kannst du mir einen link schicken? :>
<x11> bitte! :)
<dAnjou> x11: das macht google gern https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+oracle+java+ppa
<kubine> Title: ubuntu oracle java ppa - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<lun4tic> Hi, mit wievielen Bildern pro Sekunde muss ich bei Kazam aufnehmen damit die Aufnahme flüssig aussieht? CPU: Q6600 4GB RAM, Nvidia 9800 GTX. Nvidia treiber ist installiert. Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 derzeit
<StefanT> hehe, kubine ist spitze :-D
<lun4tic> 25, 29 und die standardeinstellung produzieren ruckelvideos. meine auflösung ist 1920x1080
<k1l_> lun4tic: 1. ab 25 bilder sieht das menschliche auge flüssig. 2. kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen wann etwas ruckelt und wann nicht. 3. nutzt du eine _beta_!  _beta_s machen immer probleme, sei dir bewusst, dass du da probleme hast, die man normalerweise nicht hat. deswegen auch support zu 12.04 nur in den +1 channeln: #ubuntu+1 und #ubuntu-de+1
<Fussel> hi
<Fussel> mit gstreamer halten die player den speed nicht ein, und mit mplayer ruckelt es
<ThreeM> speed von was?
<ThreeM> mp3? video?
<Fussel> von den mp3
<x11> hm, ich hab java neuinstalliert, aber bekomme in eclipse immernoch "Could not find the main class", was eig. daran liegt dass irgendwas mit dem jdk nicht passt
<x11> ..den buildpath hab ich entsprechend angepasst
<bekks> Welches Java hast Du denn nun?
<x11> java-7
<bekks> Dann wundert mich nichts.
<bekks> Nimm 1.6.0_31 und es wird ziemlich sicher keine Probleme geben.
<x11> und java-7 irgendwie deinstallieren vorher?
<bekks> Natürlich.
<x11> aijay, okay
<x11> maan ich blick hier nicht durch, und alle packetquellen in denen es mal enthalten war mustten es wieder raus nehmen (wegen diesem lizenz sche***) (wollen die ihr zeug überhaupt nicht an den user bringen?) ... ist denn "Java EE 6 SDK with JDK 7 U3" das richtige?
<x11> ach ne
<bekks> Nein. JDK 1.6 ist das richtige.
<dAnjou> is halt oracle
<x11> ja ist mir auc gerade aufgefallen, aber ich finde es einfach nicht ...
<dAnjou> die sind scheiße
<x11> ja den eindruck hab ich auch, hier geht irgendwie garnichts,man findet es nicht, aber mit open kann ich nichts anfangen leider ...
<bekks> Das ist nicht zu übersehen auf deren Seite.
<bekks> dAnjou: Wenn Du einen bessere Vorschlag hast, für die Java-Referenzimplementation: immer raus damit.
<dAnjou> jo, *sun* java
<dAnjou> :D
<bekks> Oh wie toll.
<dAnjou> oder *gar* *kein* java
<dAnjou> das is auch gut
<dAnjou> ich hab in letzter zeit nich so oft nen java-setup gebracuht
<dAnjou> und wenn ich eins brauchte, habe ich es irgendwie hinbekommen und schnell wieder vergessen
<x11> wie heißt das denn bei oracle?, bekks 
<bekks> "Java"
<dAnjou> x11: genauso wie vorher, nur oracle statt sun davor
<ring1> praktisch wäre ein metapaket, wie default-jre/-jdk
<bekks> http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp#lin
<kubine> Title: Java Downloads for All Operating Systems (at java.com)
<x11> ach man ich hätte einfach nur runterscrollen müssen, und auf der oracel seite heißt es "java se" also darunter hab ichs zumindest jetzt gefunden
<x11> jetzt bekomm ich den fehler the specified JRE installation does not exist :,-(
<x11> ist die nicht in der jdk mit drin?
<bekks> Guck doch nach.
<x11> ja ist zumindest nen ordner "jre" drin
<bekks> Ja, im JDK ist auch ein JRE enthalten.
<x11> dann fragt sich nur was eclipse für ein problem hat..
<x11> ..alles zerschasst hier, muss zeug proggen und es läuft nichts - _ -
<bekks> Dann hast du es falsch konfiguriert.
<bekks> Hast du das richtige JRE angegeben?
<x11> also ich habs mit dem .bin file in /opt/java/32 installiert und der pfad steht auch im buildpath
<x11> und er erkennt es auch richtig
<x11> und 'sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/opt/java/32/jdk1.6.0_31/bin/java" 1' hab ich auch gemacht
<x11> und wenn ich einfach mal irgendein java programm aus der konsole starte, dann läuft es
<bekks> Hast du nur ein 32Bit System?
<x11> ja
<x11> an eclipse liegt es auch nicht, hab mir mal nen frisches runter geladen und da gehts auch nicht mit
<x11> ok, aber das prob scheint zu sein, dass 1.7 nicht richtig deinstalliert ist
<eugenblick> hallo,
<eugenblick> hat noch jemand mit wipe das problem, dass keine zahl an überschreibungen manuell ausgewählt werden kann?
<eugenblick> also ich meine 'wipe -Q 1' überschreibt 10 anstelle von 1 mal
<ich> hat jemand schon mal ein Ubuntu auf der Fritzbox zum Laufen gebracht?
<musca> hallo Du
<LetoThe2nd> ich: nein, und ist auch technisch nicht möglich.
<LetoThe2nd> (mit stand von heute.)
<ich> naja, man kann ja ziemlich viel über extern USB einbinden..
<LetoThe2nd> ich: es geht trotzdem nicht, da keine fritzbox mit x86 oder armv7a existiert. ergo läuft kein natives ubuntu daruf. du kannst natürlich nen qemu drauf laufen lassen, und darin ein ubuntu... wenn du glaubst das macht dann spass. :P
<bekks> ich: Aber man kann kein Ubuntu auf eine Fritzbox installieren. Rein technisch nicht machbar.
<ich> hatte gerad gelesen, dass auch der FHEMserver (Homeautomation) von extern USBstick nach dem reboot auf der FB mitspielt
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<ich> nabend
<LetoThe2nd> ich: dann überspringen wir jetzt das hin und her, und kommen gleich zur ubuntu-supportfrage. wenn du keine hast, gehts in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter. danke.
<RedNifre> Ich frage mich gerade, was das beste Filesystem für eine externe 1TB HDD wäre (USB3.0 ohne extra Stromversorgung).
<RedNifre> Was meint ihr? (Es reicht, wenn es nur von Ubuntu gelesen werden kann, es geht um meine private externe Festplatte)
<bekks> RedNifre: ext4
<LetoThe2nd> RedNifre: ich würd ganz trivial ext4 nehmen.
<RedNifre> Ich lese parallel das Wiki, was heißt denn "Where super-standard isn't necessary"?
<bekks> "Dort wo du ext4 nehmen kannst, nimm ext4."
<bekks> Es gibt Systeme, die können kein ext4 lesen - deines kann es.
<RedNifre> Hatte ext nicht diese besondere kompatibilität? So dass selbst ein System das nur ext2 kann trotzdem ext4 perfekt lesen kann?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das ist eine Urban Legend.
<RedNifre> na gut, ist ja in meinem Fall eh irrelevant.
<ich> partimage sollte endlich mal ext4 unterstützen..
<bekks> ich: Was kann partimage was dd nicht kann?
<RedNifre> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und noch einen schönen Abend! :)
<ich> bekks, dd=?
<bekks> "man dd" :)
<ich> ah
<ich> bekks,  machst mit dd images von partitionen?
<bekks> Nein. Mit mbuffer. Ist im wesentlichen (in der Funktionsweise) identisch mit dd.
<bekks> Zumindest so wie ich es einsetze.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: imagebasierte backups sind sooo 2000ies.
<bekks> Er hat kein Wort von Backups gesagt. :D
<bekks> Backups mache ich damit auch nicht :D
<ich> wie macht krieg ich auf eine frische install die alten programme, wenn die z.T. in ppa's liegen?
<ich> muss ich vorher skript machen für ppa's hinzufügen?
<sdx23> Du solltest nicht so viele PPAs haben, dass du ein Skript dafür bräuchtest.
<ppq> ich: ich stimme sdx23 da voll und ganz zu, aber wenn du das wirklich willst, kopier einfach das /etc/apt/ verzeichnis rüber, dann hast du direkt auch alle repos, keys usw. voraussetzung: gleiche ubuntuversion
<ich> danke!
<ppq> anm.: die pakete sind dann aber noch nicht installiert
<ppq> dazu:
<ppq> ! apt-get > ich
<kubine>  ich: Informationen zu apt-get finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get
<ich> paketlist export hab ich schon ;) brauch das skript nicht nur für ppa sondern auch noch binär istalls
<ppq> die "binär installs" musst du neu machen
<ppq> falls das grafikkartentreiber sind: finger weg! nimm die aus der paketverwaltung.
<ich> aprospros Ubuntu-Grafik: besser Nouveau oder Propritär? kann den leistungsunterschied nicht einschätzen
<ppq> ich: nouveau ist sehr brauchbar. wenn du den unfreien bräuchtest, wüsstest du das :)
<ich> brauche sowieso Grafik-workaround wg Nvidia Optimus..
<ich> bumblebee hats aber gelöst, soweit ich sehe
<ppq> bumblebee geht soweit ich informiert bin sowohl mit nouveau als auch mit nvidia
<chk> hi
<chk> wie wird ein skript sowohl beim neustart als auch wenn das system aus dem standby ausgeführt?
<chk> aus dem standby erwacht meinte ich :)
<ppq> chk: beim neustart: rc.local. beim aufwachen:
<ppq> !pm-utils > chk 
<kubine>  chk: Informationen zu pm-utils finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils
<ppq> chk: was ist es denn für ein script, wenn man fragen darf?
<bekks> Und was für ein Ubuntu ist das?
<chk> thx
<chk> xubuntu
<bekks> Welches?
<chk> 11.10 wieso?
<chk> oder 11.10
<chk> gibts da unterschiede?
<k1l_> zwischen 11.10 und 11.10 nicht :)
<chk> 10.11...
<chk> vertausche das immer :)
<k1l_> 10.10 wenn
<guntbert> gibts nicht
<guntbert> ^^^
<k1l_> und das 10.10 hat ab april 2012 keinen support mehr. da sollte man eh updaten
<ppq> naja, er hat ja 11.10
<chk> jo 11.10
<Thomas50> HeyHallo! Kurze Frage: möchte anstatt "tar -czf archiv.tar.gz ordner1/ ordner2/ datei1.txt" die zu packenden Ordner und Dateien über eine externe Datei mit übergeben. Gibt es eine bestimmte Option um den Inhalt einer Datei zu übergeben? 
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Steht alles in "man tar".
<LetoThe2nd> *hint* - mit suche nach FILE oder so könnte man was finden.
<ppq> puh, steht aber ganz schön weit unten, das -T
<ppq> ups :>
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<Thomas50> ah, vielen Dank. ;)
<tioan> hi
<tioan> was nutzt ihr so eine große .bashrc oder einzelne Dateien für aliases functions usw?
<ppq> ich hab nicht so viel, dementsprechend nur die .bashrc :)
<tioan> bin grad dabei meine aufzuräumen und mal ordentlich zur sortieren deshalb die frage
<ppq> naja, solange du die übersicht behälst... bash interessiert das sicher herzlich wenig
<tioan> das ist klar, suche ja grad inspiration
<ppq> hehe
<Guest58133> hi Leute ich habe gerade mit Hilfe von play on Linux geschafft mir Warcraft 3 zum laufen zu bringen. einziges Manko ist wenn ich an den unteren und oberen Bildschirmrand gehe kommen die Panel. Auch wenn ich Sie auf automatisch verbergen einstelle scrollt dieser die map nicht.
<Guest58133> habe auch im Wine konfiguration keine möglichkeit gefunden das abzuändern
<Guest58133> jemand da?
<Staffpony> Guest58133: allow the application to grab the mouse pointer
<Staffpony> das nehmen
<Guest58133> du meinst DirectX-Anwendungen könne maus einfangen ?
<Guest58133> da das häckhen hinmachen?
<Staffpony> ja
<Guest58133> probiere es gleich mal aus... gibt es ne möglichkeit wenn ich wine apps starte das die pannels automatisch veschwinden das ich nicht jedes mal das auto verbergen deaktivieren/aktivieren  muss?
<Marcellina> Hallo.
<Marcellina> Kann mir jemand das (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.4/+bug/944321) erklären?
<kubine> Title: Bug #944321 “apt-get build-dep script for wine missing xorg and ...” : Bugs : “wine1.4” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Marcellina> Ich weiß nur dass das selbe auch für wine1.5 gilt!
<Marcellina> Scott Ritchie recommends the use of a 32bit chroot.
<Marcellina> Falsches Fenster.
<tioan> https://gist.github.com/2279479 hat jemand ne Idee warum das ganze mit export per hand geht per bashrc aber nicht?
<kubine> Title: tioan's gist: 2279479 Gist (at gist.github.com)
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-25
<Satorisanja> Guten Morgen
<doev> guten morgen. Ich möchte das amd controlcenter im admin modus starten, wenn ich den Befehl über die commando zeile benutze, dann -> amdxdg-su: no graphical method available for invoking 'amdcccle' as 'root'
<doev> wenn ich sudo amdcccle benutze, kann ich alles einstellen, aber die Einstellungen sind nur im Loginscreen aktiv, wenn ich einen Benutzer einlogge, ist wieder alles beim alten.
<doev> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<dadrc> Grafisches Programm → gksu
<dadrc> Also `gksu amdcccle`
<doev> dadrc, sieht gut aus ... mal sehen ob die Einstellungen jetzt nach einem Neustart noch da sind. :)
<doev> ne leider das gleiche wie mit sudo ... . Zwar funktionieren die Einstellungen nach dem Aufruf des Controlcenters, aber nach dem Neustart/Relog, sind die Bildschirme wieder gecloned. (Auflösungen stimmen aber).
<doev> wenn ich als normaler Benutzer starte, dann kann gar nichts ändern.
<dadrc> Pack mal deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf in einen Pastebin, bitte.
<doev> http://pastebin.com/repaF9z5
<kubine> Title: Section "ServerLayout" Identifier "amdcccle Layout" Screen 0 "amdc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<doev> ich boote grade nochmal neu, ob die xorg.conf geändert wird.
<doev> wie gesagt, im Login-Screen ist alles in ordnung.
<dadrc> Dann überschreibt irgendwas in deiner Session die Einstellungen aus der xorg.conf, die sehen nämlich auch gut aus
<dadrc> http://www.goldfisch.at/knowwiki/howtos/ubuntu_11.10#multi-display-setup ← soll helfn
<kubine> Title: knowwiki:howtos:ubuntu_11.10 (at www.goldfisch.at)
<doev> bei einem neuen Testuser ist alles in Ordnung.
<dadrc> Mach mal das da.
<doev> dadrc, ja jetzt hat er es geschluckt. danke. :)
<dadrc> He, AMD-Treiber.
<dadrc> Naja, wenn man's weiß...
<doev> ich mache später trotzdem einen Bugreport. Im Menülink steht ja was falsches.
<dadrc> Jo
<menace> hi, nach einem paketupdate ist irgendwie in kde meine locale auf englisch gerutscht. ein dumpfes reconfigure von console-setup und locales hat leider nicht geholfen, auch scheint mir das richtige keyword fuer google yu fehlen.. weiss einer, wie ich das wieder richten kann
<menace> ?
<dadrc> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<dadrc> oh
<dadrc> sorry
<dadrc> Sollte den ganzen Satz lesen
<k1l> warscheinlich ist das deutsche l10n paket noch nicht fertig und das wird nachgereicht
<dadrc> Jo, dann eher sowas.
<menace> naja, aber ich hab ja im kde-terminal kein deutsch
<menace> was hat das mit dem l10n paket yu tun?
<menace> damnit.. englischvertipper
<menace> die oberflaeche von kde ist mir wurst, aber wenn ich in der shell englisch statt deutsch tippe mit ner deutschen tastatur ist das doof ><
<k1l> du meinst das tastatur layout?
<dadrc> Aso, du meinst dein Keyboard-Layout?
<dadrc> System Settings → Regional & Language → Keyboard Layout, glaub ich
<coc00n> tag leute
<coc00n> hat jemand schon einmal probiert unter ubuntu einen softap fertig zu machen?
<coc00n> habe eth0 internet und will mit einem wlan stick einen ap aufmachen
<k1l_> !wlan_router > coc00n 
<kubine> coc00n: Informationen zu WLAN_Router finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router
<coc00n> habe ich schon gecheckt
<coc00n> habe hostapd benutzt
<meho> habe hier einen qemu-kvm server auf dem möchte ich 2-3 virtuelle Maschinen installieren. Nun mein Problem: wie kann ich das netzwerktechnisch so einrichten das jede Maschine eine eigene IP hat und im lokalen Netzwerk erreichbar ist?
<coc00n> mein stick will nicht in den master mode gehen
<meho> Habe schon einiges im Netz gefunden aber nichts bringt mich irgendwie weiter?
<meho> Muss ich dafür 3 Netzwerkkarten in den Rechner bauen und die dann einzeln über Netzwerkbrücken den virtuellen Maschinen zuweisen?
<koegs> meho: ich kenn mich mit qemu-kvm nicht so ganz aus, aber ich bin mir sicher, du kannst alle auf "eth0" bridgen
<meho> koegs, der Meinung bin ich auch. Habs bis jetzt nur nicht hinbekommen. Werde mal im kvm channel nachfragen. vielleicht gibt es da nen tipp.
<kth> moin - wie kann ich für eine datei zB /lib/libkeyutils-1.2.so von zB lucid sicherstellen, dass diese wirklich die originaldatei von ubuntu ist ? - bzw. zu deutsch - wo finde ich den offiziellen hash von canonical dafür?
<LetoThe2nd> kth: für die spezifische datei nirgends, aber du findest das originalpaket und kannst diffen.
<kth> LetoThe2nd: besten dank auch ne variante ;) - hätte aber erwartet, dass es ne hashdb gibt oder so ;)
<LetoThe2nd> kth: ich erwarte auch öfters was.... ;)
<LetoThe2nd> kth: ne spass beiseite, das ist einfach die schnellste/nachvollziehbarste methode die mir einfällt
<kth> LetoThe2nd: klingt sinnvoll werd ich tun - kennt sich jmd von euch mit dem sshdkit rootkit aus? insbesondere, in welchen fällen man von diesem befallen ist oder eben nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> kth: ne, aber wenns um metafragen geht haben wir ein paar echte koniferen hier :)
<bunyip> kth: sieht man doch schon an der dateigröße, die gehackte datei ist komprimiert und nur 20-35kb groß
<kth> bunyip: naja die in meinem system aber noch kleiner mit 10k
<bunyip> dann ist es nur der link den du da siehst?
<kth> bunyip: nein eine .so shared lib - der link is nur 18 groß ;)
<bunyip> kth: ist hier ot, komme mal ins query und paste mir dein ls -la
<kth> LetoThe2nd: thx für den "gedankenanstoß" - darauf hätt ich zwar kommen können aber man hat ja mal n brett vorm kopf - die datei ist btw identisch lt sha256sum ;)
<LetoThe2nd> nadenn.
<kth> kennt ihr noch weitere indikatoren ob ein sshdkit befall vorliegt ?
<LetoThe2nd> oO( überraschende kreditkartenabbuchungen )
<kth> LetoThe2nd: na dafür bräuchte ich ja zunächst erstmal ne kreditkarte ;)
<kth> besten dank und noch einen schönen tag
<daswort> debsum ist ganz praktisch kth
<leszek> hi
<daswort> hi leszek 
<Minipluto_web> Hallo
<Minipluto_web> wie richte ich es ein, dass erst mal permanent ein älterer Kernel von Grub geladen wird, ohne dass ich den neueren deinstallieren muss?
<ppq> Minipluto_web: in der /etc/default/grub GRUB_DEFAULT=saved und GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true setzen
<ppq> Minipluto_web: dann wird standardmäßig der zuletzt gewählte kernel gebootet
<Minipluto_web> ppq ach so, dann bootet der immer das, was ich als letztes dort manuell ausgewählt habe oder wie?
<ppq> genau
<Minipluto_web> ppq: ah ok danke :D
<Minipluto_web> hab seit dem Kernel Update massive Probleme mit dem integrierten  Intel Chipsatz
<leszek> Minipluto_web: die äußern sich wie ? Grafikkarte ? Sound ? oder was ?
<k1l_> Minipluto_web: du kannst auch bei grub_default einen string eingeben, der einen bestimmten eintrag matcht und den bootet. so hab ich z.b. auf dem netbook den win7 eintrag als standard, obwohl er nicht oben steht egal an welcher position der steht
<specht> hi
<specht> hm ich bekomme einen bibitex fehler weil zuviele kommas bei den autoren sind :D wenn ich kommas weg mache geht es, was ist das denn für ein f***
<specht> oh, vlt eher ot
<specht> oder doch nicht?
<specht> doch
 * k1l_ votet für doch
<nannes> hello guyz
<nannes> is anyone of you in Stuttgart? :)
<apollo13> nannes: hmm, this is a support channel, you want #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<apollo13> also this is a german channel ;)
<nannes> Oh, entschuldigung apollo13 :)
<vlt> specht: Ich denke, ja.
<Twilo> hallo ich nutze von kubuntu auf meinem Thinkpad w530 die letzte beta, habe das System mit luks verschluesselt. Nach der Installation mit dem nouveau Treiber, erscheint beim Booten der Prompt von luks. Nachdem ich den nvidia Treiber installiert hatte, erscheint der Prompt nicht mehr, der Bildschirm ist komplett grau. Wenn ich das PW blind eintippe udn <ENTER> druecke, startet kubuntu dann normal.
<Twilo> Wie bekomme ich den Prompt wieder?
<jokrebel> Twilo: beta? 13.04?
<Twilo> ja
<Twilo> jokrebel: ja
<jokrebel> Twilo: Dann bist Du momentan leider noch in #ubuntu-de+1 besser aufgehoben. Dieser Kanal ist extra für künfitge Versionen.
<Twilo> jokrebel: ist die Frage, ob das ein allgemeines Problem ist, also ob dieses Problem auch mit der aktuellen Version auftritt
<k1l_> am besten direkt an #ubuntu+1 wenden. da ist mehr los. aber ich würde auch vorschlagen auf launchpad.net nach bugs zu gucken und gegebenenfalls dort einen anzulegen falls noch nciht vorhanden
<k1l_> (das ist ja auch der sinn von entwicklerversionen)
<Schantal> Gerade hat bei mir erstmals Skype geklappt, nachdem ich zunächst nach der Installation es nie ans Laufen bekam. Am Ende ist es aber eingefroren und abgestürzt. Nach dem Neustart von Skype gibt es wieder "Problem mit der Audiowiedergabe"! Grml
<Funatiker> Schantal: verwendest du ein übliches unity-ubuntu?
<eyes1972> hallo leute, ich kann keine flash videos schauen
<eyes1972> flash-plugin habe ich installiert
<eyes1972> soll ich es de- und wieder neu installieren?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<eyes1972> 12.04
<bekks> Und womit schaust du flash videos?
<ppq> eyes1972: taucht es unter about:plugins auf?
<eyes1972> firefox
<eyes1972> taucht als shockwave flash auf
<ppq> eyes1972: was sind denn die genauen symptome?
<bekks> Und genau die Ausgabe hätten wir gerne mal komplett in einem Pastebin.
<eyes1972> das symptom ist schnell geschildert, es bleibt weiss die fläche
<eyes1972> pastebin ? wie geht das?
<bekks> Werbeblocker abgeschaltet, Adblocker und Konsorten abgeschaltet?
<bekks> !pastebin > eyes1972 
<kubine> eyes1972: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<silverlion> n'abend zusammen
<eyes1972> es sind keine adblocker installiert, danke
<eyes1972> http://youtube
<eyes1972> z.b
<jokrebel> eyes1972: Der Link den Du da gepastet hast geht hier überhaupt nicht.
<subz3r0> weiss jemand wieso es auf den dl-mirrors keine "ubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-amd64.iso" gibt?
<subz3r0> bzw. warum es zwei versionen gibt? ubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-amd64.iso und ubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-amd64+mac.iso
<subz3r0> erstere findet sich auch nur auf http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Das zweite ISO ist u.a. für einen Mac.
<subz3r0> das ist mir schon klar, wundere mich nur warum es 2 versionen gibt
<bekks> Weil das eine u.a. für Mac ist und das andere nicht.
<subz3r0> naja die eine version amd64+mac ist für beides. das andere nur für amd64
<subz3r0> wundere mich nur warum dann zwei versionen...
<ppq> subz3r0: amd64+mac ist afaik für macs mit 64bit cpu
<kirsten> hallöchen, ich suche ein programm, mit dem ich dateien kopieren kann. von einem in einen anderen ordner. allerdings sollen dateien, deren name bereits vorhanden sind, automatisch umbenannt werden. gibt es soetwas? ich nutze immer noch ubuntu 10.04 (läuft ja)
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cp
<kubine> Title: cp › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> kirsten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager schau dich mal dort um, du findest sicher etwas das dir gefällt
<kubine> Title: Dateimanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten> danke
<ppq> kirsten: krusader ist ziemlich mächtig. gehört zu kde, kann aber auch in anderen DEs problemlos genutzt werden
<kirsten> ich möchte nautilus nur sehr ungern verlassen
<ppq> kirsten: musst du nicht, du kannst mehrere dateimanager parallel nutzen
<ppq> wenn du einen installierst, wird der neue nicht automatisch den alten ersetzen
<kirsten> ah, das wusste ich nicht. dann probier ich krusader mal aus
 * wilde_wurst schlägt noch mc vor 
<Nightwolf> kennt sich hier jemand mit metafragen aus?
<ppq> oh ja, bestens
<ppq> jahrelange erfahrung
<jokrebel> Nightwolf: Logo, was genau willst Du denn drüber wissen?
 * ppq justiert jokrebels rekursive-witze-detektor 
<Nightwolf> jokrebel: ach, nichts bestimmtes, mich interessiert eigentlich nur ob sich jemand auskennt.
<jokrebel> Nightwolf: Allgemeine Abstimmungen/Umfragen oder ähnliches solltest Du aber besser nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern.
<dephx> Guten Abend, kann ich mir bei Ubuntu anzeigen lassen, ob Anfragen außerhalb auf meinen Server laufen? 
<ppq> dephx: vermutlich interessiert dich die /var/log/auth.log
<ppq> da werden login versuche per ssh zb. protokolliert
<ppq> ansonsten im log des entsprechenden daemons
<noxs> dephx: oder meinst du aktive verbindungen? dann sind netstat und lsof deine freunde
<noxs> z.b.
<dephx> Danke, werde es mir ansehen. 
<Funatiker> und lsof!!1!
<dephx> Sieht gut aus, vielen dank.
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-26
<Menuhin> morgen
<Menuhin> ich hab ne frage wegen apport ich bekomme meldunge wegen abgestürtze system anwendung wenn ich auf details machen will macht er ein loop daraus
<Menuhin> ich habe es gerade ausgeschaltet weil mich das genervt hat
<BA7> hi
<BA7> folgendes: mein ubuntu bleibt seit ein paar tagen des öfteren hängen. sprich die fenster werden weiss und ich kann nichts mehr anklicken. 
<BA7> ich habe den verdacht, es liegt an dropbox - wenn es aktualisiert. weil direkt nach der installation von dropbox fing es an.
<BA7> teilweise geht auch der ganze monitor aus und gibt kein bild mehr
<BA7> weiß jemand rat?
<BA7> dropbox wurde deinstalliert
<koegs> BA7: schnapp dir ne live-cd und mach nen memtest und überprüf die festplatte
<BA7> die ist neu
<BA7> ssd
<BA7> 2 monate alt
<BA7> mit usb-stick gehts der memtest ja auch ne?
<koegs> ja
<rechengehirn> Hallo. Bin auf der Suche, wie ich ein 3 Monitor-Setup beschleunigen kann. Momentan i5 Quadcore 4x2.8 GHz und amd HD 7950 Grafikkarte. System ist aber recht "zittrig"
<rechengehirn> Was bringt mehr. Schnellerer Prozessor oder 2te Grafikkarte.
<rechengehirn> flgrx ist installiert. (AMD 13.1)
<koegs> was heisst zittrig? ich konnte mit einem ähnlichen Setup schon seit 11.10 erfolgreich Ubuntu betreiben O.o
<rechengehirn> koegs: Maus hängt. Beim Fenster verschieben bleiben die Fenster "hängen" etc.
<rechengehirn> Und ein Traum wäre Flightgear über alle 3 Monitore laufen zu lassen. (Das ist aber sekundär)
<ksk_> du solltest dein linux mal richtig machen.
<koegs> ksk_: wie meinen?
<rechengehirn> ksk_: Und das bedeutet?
<ksk_> ja es wird kaum daran liegen dass ein quadcore nicht schnell genug ist :>
<ksk_> hab nur zwei monitore zuhaus und da tuts super.
<ksk_> außerdem brauchst du beim verschieben von sachen ja keine 3d beschleunigung
<koegs> rechengehirn: hast du mal mit htop geschaut ob und wie da was die CPU besonders auslastet?
<ksk_> teste mal mit nicht-flgrx obs tut
<rechengehirn> Mit 2 Monitoren (Da allerdings noch Nvidia) hatte ich auch keine Probleme.
<leszek> hi
<LetoThe2nd> ksk_: aber der spruch "mach dein linux mal gescheit" ist halt mal sowas von nutzlos, dass man sich ihn auch ohne verlust für den channel sparen hätte können.
<rechengehirn> koegs: Nein. Die cpu ist nicht sehr ausgelastet. So bei 10-15%. Das meiste durch compiz
<LetoThe2nd> rechengehirn: frage - bleiben die fenster überall hängen? oder zufällig nur an der bildschirmkante? ;)
<rechengehirn> ksk_: Ohne fglrx geht so gut wie garnichts.
<LetoThe2nd> und, welches DE?
<rechengehirn> LetoThe2nd: Ja. Hauptsächlich obere Kante. "Fenster Platzieren" habe ich mit dem compiz manager ausgeschlatet.
<rechengehirn> Was bedeutet DE?
<fbausch> Desktop Environment
<fbausch> (Gnome, KDE, Unity...)
<rechengehirn> Unity
<LetoThe2nd> rechengehirn: dann ists das, weil unity die bildschirmränder als sticky betrachtet.
<LetoThe2nd> kann man sicher abschalten, nur k.a. wo. vielleicht myunity, vielleicht gnome tweak tool.
<rechengehirn> LetoThe2nd: Hm. Also das "Snapping Windows" habe ich auch abgeschalten. Was ist noch für dieses "Sticky" verantwortlich?
<LetoThe2nd> rechengehirn: k.a., hab mich nie damit befasst. ich weiss nur, dass es so ist.
<rechengehirn> O.K. dann werde ich mal versuchen weitere Fensterverhaltensdinger abzuschalten ;)
<ksk_> also liegts am linux und nicht an der hardware? ha :>
<k1l> ksk_: du bist nicht sehr hilfreich
<rechengehirn> ksk_: Wenn Du mir einfach sagst, wie ich mein "Linux richtig mache" ...
<rechengehirn> Aber zur Sicherheit. Die allgemeine Meinung ist, dass die Hardware ausreichen sollte?
<LetoThe2nd> ja.
<rechengehirn> O.K. Geld gespart. Danke :)
<ksk_> wenn es wie die leute dir hier schon aus der nase gezogen ahben nur an einer kante dieses "ruckeln" gibt liegte es wie dir die leute hier schon sagten an deinem DE  - wie du das änderst musst du dann mal schauen
<ksk_> schau vll mal in den unity artikel auf ubuntuusers.de
<rechengehirn> Ich werd mal suchen
<coc00n> Hi leute :D
<rechengehirn> Kann man compiz irgendwie neu starten, ohne sich ab- und wieder anmelden zu müssen
<rechengehirn> ?
<jokrebel> rechengehirn: Kurze Suche findet meist etwas aus dem Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz/Problembehebung#Compiz-starten-und-stoppen
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › Compiz › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wilde_wurst> zu viel arbeit die ganzen scripte dort freizuschalten
<wilde_wurst> sry falscher channel
<noxs> apropos compiz, ich hab gestern auf nem alten notebook mit ner ati x300 mobility 12.10 installiert. das witzige - unity läuft wenn ich mich per shell als root einlogge, lightdm als service beende und mit startx die DE starte problemlos - als normaler user per shell nicht, es ruckelt nur so vor sich hin - absolut unmöglich das zu nutzen. den normalen user per lightdm einloggen geht ebensowenig, der desktop baut sich 
<noxs> da nicht einmal auf. alten user löschen und neuen anlegen bringt by the way auch nichts. jemand ne idee was das sein kann? es eilt nicht - habe jetzt xfce drauf gemacht, weil ich das notebook im produktiven einsatz ist
<noxs> achja, mit fglrx-updates ging auch nix, nebst nur einer auflösung von 1024x768
<noxs> und auch das deaktivieren fast aller plugin im compiz konfigurator half nix
<noxs> und auch das deaktivieren fast aller plugins im compiz konfigurator half nix
<jokrebel> noxs: Oh Gott! per Shell zu root wechseln und dann startx?
<jokrebel> noxs: Wenn Du mit Adminrechten X startest (startx nutzt man unter Ubnuntu nicht!) brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern wenn alle Rechte verbiegst.
<jokrebel> oder hast Du kein Ubuntu?
<noxs> jokrebel: wieso wusste ich, dass das kommt? :)
<noxs> das war nur ein test aus der not raus - weil ich eben den normaluser gelöscht hatte und dann per shell den neuen user angelegt hatte
<noxs> in jenem moment habe ich mal ein service lightdm stop, gefolgt von einem startx als root gewagt und war sehr überrascht, dass es hier alles normal schnell läuft
<jokrebel> noxs: Auch aus der Not heraus nimmt man kein "startx" und schon zweimal nicht als root.
<noxs> gut, notiert
<noxs> ach moment - es war ja quasi ein sudo
<noxs> ;-)
<noxs> haste denn sonst noch eine idee zum thema? oder was wäre dein zielführender vorschlag?
<jokrebel> was es nur unwesentlich besser macht. 
<noxs> wobei ich mich als normaler user auch hier in xfce inzwischen recht wohl fühle
<jokrebel> noxs: Backup -> neu installieren. Wenn sich da Rechte und/oder Owner/Gruppe verändert haben dadurch wirst Du das vermutlich nicht rausfinden was wo wie vorher war um es rückgängi zu machen.
<wilde_wurst> noxs: nach dem backup unity 2D nehmen
<noxs> aha, das klingt gut. danke euch beiden
<wilde_wurst> noxs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#root-bei-grafischen-Programmen
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<noxs> thx
<wilde_wurst> np
<jokrebel> charl: Verbindungsprobleme?
<BA7> Folgendes: Mein PC bleibt immer hängen, Memorytest wurde bereits durchgeführt und keine Fehler entdeckt... sobald ich mich einlogge kommt eine Fehlermeldung
<BA7> Ubuntu hat ein internen Fehler gefunden
<BA7> kann damit nichts anfangen!
<BA7> es passiert unerwartet... nur ff, xchat u
<BA7> ExecutablePath /usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error.intel.py
<BA7> also, ubuntu bleibt jetzt immer ?fteres h?ngen... am anfang kommt eine fehlermeldung mit internen fehler
<BA7> sobald ich paar programme ?ffne bleibt das system komplett h?ngen
<BA7> ein memorytest wurde durchgef?hrt und keine fehler gefunden
<BA7> kann mir wer helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> nur anhaltspunkte - tritt das auch bei betrieb von nem live-stick/cd auf? und/oder unter windows?
<BA7> windows ist nicht drauf
<BA7> live-stick m?sste ich testen
<BA7> denkst es ist die festplatte?
<BA7> ist eine ssd die 2 monate alt ist
<k1l_> BA7: alter sagt bei hardware nichts über den zustand aus. auch neue hardware kann kaputt sein/gehen
<jokrebel> BA7: Zeig doch mal diese Fehlermeldungen bitte.
<jokrebel> !paste > BA7
<kubine> BA7: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<BA7> ok
<BA7> teilwei?e passiert es auch dass der pc nicht h?ngen bleibt sondern, als ob der explorer sich schlie?t
<BA7> menu leiste, hintergrund leiste weg etc. nur noch ein offenes fenster
<BA7> kann es auch ein virus sein? ok ist vllt untypisch auf linux/ubuntu aber verliere quasi komplett die kontrolle ?ber das system.. kann nur noch powerknopf dr?cken
<jokrebel> BA7: Lass uns doch weiterspekulieren wenn wir mal diese Fehlermeldungen lesen konnten…
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn wir wissen obs an _diesem_ ubuntu oder der hardware liegt. bis dahin ist alles andere eigentlich sinnfrei.
<BA7> ok stimmt
<BA7> aber grad kommt die fehlermeldung nicht
<LetoThe2nd> dann gleich mal terminal auf, pastebinit installieren
<BA7> sudo apt-get install pastebinit, damit war es richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> ja
<BA7> kann man im terminal es veranlassen, dass die fehlermeldung erscheint oder kommt die nur wenn grad das system merkt, dass ein fehler vorhanden?
<LetoThe2nd> nein, aber zumindest schon mal basisinformationen sammeln.
<LetoThe2nd> bist du soweit?
<BA7> also wie gesagt, zurzeit kommt keine fehlermeldung und es l?uft. hatte den pc grad komplett von strom abgeschlossen. vllt musste die festplatte mal kurz sich entladen ... lief 2 monate jetzt nicht komplett durch aber war immer unter strom
<LetoThe2nd> das hab ich nicht gefragt.
<daswort> argh hab nen 1080p Monitor angeschlossen, über vga und das Bild wackelt ganz leicht von links nach rechts. Liegt das an der Frequenz? Kann dafür leider nur 60Hz einstellen.
<jokrebel> 1080 und VGA passen nicht sonderlich gut zusammen und 60Hz sieht man halt schon.
<deem> Hi. Jemand Ahnung ob man devilspie in seinen Regeln ein wait mitgeben kann, damit es ein wenig wartet, bis das Fenster geöffnet wurde und dann erst die Eigenschaften setzt?
<k1l> ich hab hier nen fullhd tft per vga angeschlossen
<ekaF> klingt augenkrebsig
<jokrebel> k1l: Aber er sprach von nem Monitor, da ging ich erst mal von Röhre aus…
<daswort> 23"tft
<jokrebel> für nen TFT sollte 60 Hz passen. Vielleicht mal im Monitormenü suchen.
<ppq> bei nem tft ist es völlig egal, welche frequenz man einstellt, das hat keine auswirkungen
 * jokrebel würde nen TFT besser nicht mit 100Hz ansteuern.
<k1l> vlt hat die graka nicht genug saft das sauber anzusteuern?
<daswort> Hmmpf, hab mal auf auto-configure gedrückt und siehe da es funktioniert. Ist aber nicht mein Monitor und wollte nichts umstellen. :(
<jokrebel> daswort: Nach nem Auflösungswechsel ist ein "auto" am Screen schon öfter nötig.
<BA7> Fehlermeldung: http://oi50.tinypic.com/2mryxhi.jpg kann jemand damit etwas anfangen?
<BA7> System friert nach kurzer Zeit ein.
<setra> hello, my cron job is not running, which is placed in the file /etc/cron.d
<setra> sorry... mein cron job funkt nicht, ich hab ihn konform gemäß unter /etc/cron.d/test erstellt. Es tut sich nix. Im Inet hab ich gelesen das alle crontab verwenden was ist der unterschied
<UbuPhillup> BA7 : kommt das immer wieder oder war das ein einzelfall ?
<BA7-F> immer
<BA7-F> (bin zwei mal im chan falls ubuntu sich gleich wieder aufh?ngt)
<koegs> setra: hier steht "eigentlich" alles erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<kubine> Title: Cron › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<setra> koegs, ja ich brauch aber nicht crontab sondern einen system-wide cronjob
<koegs> setra: was spricht gegen anacron?
<UbuPhillup> BA7: ich denke das ist ein Fehler im x.org
<setra> koegs, gar nix hab nur bis grad eben nicht gewusst das es anacron gibt...
<koegs> setra: ok :)
<koegs> setra: im übrigen werden die crontabs auch ausgeführt ohne das der User angemeldet ist, kannst also auch "sudo crontab -e" benutzen
<koegs> dann wird der cronjob als root ausgeführt, wie auch bei anacron
<BA7-F> UbuPhillup: Was kann ich machen, damit es aufh?rt?
<setra> koegs, oh danke, mein problem ist das ich ein file /etc/crontab habe, das auf die verzeichnisse /etc/daily....monthly verweisst, aber egal was ich tu es wird niemals ein cronjob angeschmissen, obwohl der service cron läuft, deshalb frag ich so doof herum
<BA7-F> Bin jetzt nicht der gro?e Ubuntu-Experte, eher Anf?nger also sollte es nicht zu kompliziert werden :) 
<UbuPhillup> BA7-F: Hmm ...
<koegs> setra: dann stell doch erstmal fest ob dein cronjob überhaupt gestartet wird, mit einfachem logmeldungen
<UbuPhillup> BA7-F: Kommt das Problem bei einer bestimmten Anwendung oder einfach so?
<setra> koegs, ja ich searche eh schon herum an beispielen zum loggen....eher zachh die geschichte
<koegs> und auf deutsch?
<setra> koegs, ich such eh schon herum... aber sehr schwerlich nährt sich das einhörnchen
<geser> setra: baue einfach ein 'echo "ich lebe!" >> /tmp/crontest' in dein skript und schaue nach, ob was in der Datei landet
<setra> eichkätzchen...
<setra> geser, danke....
<setra> ach übrigens ich hab grad meine crontab datei angesehn (/etc/crontab) das system-wide geschichtl... da steht drinnen für den daily cron job 17 * * * * ..?!?!? is das oK?
<BA7-F> UbuPhillup: Schwer zu sagen, vor paar tagen habe ich dropbox client installiert. erst dachte ich es lag an Dropbox (wenn es aktuallisiert) als ich jedoch die Software entfernte, blieb das einfrieren weiterhin
<geser> BA7-F: hast du das Problem schon länger oder erst seid kurzem? ich meine was von einem Kernel-Update aufgeschnappt zu haben, dass bei bestimmten Grafikkarten zu Probleme führte (Details habe ich jetzt leider nicht)
<BA7-F> seit 2 tagen
<setra> nochwas, es wird da eh schon anacron aufgerufen
<geser> setra: sicher das das der daily Cron job ist? bei mir fängt der Eintrag für cron.hourly so an
<BA7-F> ja ich habe updates installiert.. am sonntag
<Dejavu> Hallo :) ich verwende zur Datenbanksicherung das Script automysqlbackup - dieses sendet mir nach jeden ausführen einen bericht per E-Mail. Ist es möglich den Bericht auch als .log auf dem Server zu speichern und mir mittels logcheck gesammelt zukommen zu lassen ?
<setra> geser, mah... eh klar der hourly natürlich, aber sollte da nicht 59 stehen
<BA7-F> grafikkarte ist bei mir eine onboard von intel
<UbuPhillup> BA7-F: kannst ja mal einen alten kernel starten, wenn du ihn noch hast ?
<geser> setra: warum? ist doch egal wann der stündliche cron-Job läuft (solange er einmal die Stunde läuft)
<BA7-F> a) keine ahnung wie man ein alten kernel startet b) habe ich keinen
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Ich les da grad was von 12.04.1 - kann es sein, dass Dein LTS nicht ganz aktuell ist? Ich hab hier schon 12.04.2
<geser> setra: hast du jetzt in /etc/cron.d/ dein Cron-Skript abgelegt oder ein Crontab-Schnippsel für dein Skript?
<BA7-F> also jetzt grad ist ubuntu nicht eingeforen aber aufeinmal ist alles weg... menu bar, hintergund etc.. also entweder friert es ein oder explorer schlie?t
<BA7-F> ich installiere immer updates, jokrebel
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Dann solltest Du meiner Meinung nach aber eigentlich auch 12.04.2 LTS haben.
<setra> geser, oh ok ich dachte alle 17 min, aber zu min. 17, passt, abgeharkt... hab in /etc/crontab die zeile */1 * * * * 'echo.... >> /tmp/test' hinzugefügt aber es tut sich nix
<jokrebel>  : BA7-F: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nifu_> Uff. Auch wenn es unsauber ist. Kann man in Java (1.7) Verhindern das coredumps gespeichert werden? oder das er den letzten immer überschreibt?
<UbuPhillup> jokrebel: er hat ubutnu 12.04, sieht mann im Bild was er gemacht hat
<BA7-F> jo starte ebend neu den ubuntu pc
<jokrebel> UbuPhillup: Man sieht dort aber auch was von 12.04.1 - was vermutlich nicht aktuell ist…
<geser> setra: da scheint da noch der User nach dem letzten * zu fehlen; in der globalen crontab steht auch noch der Nutzer, unter welchem das ganze läuft (ist bei den User-Crontab nicht nötig, da ja klar ist welcher User)
<BA7-F> jokrebel: ich habe die befehle im terminal eingeben, leider ist jetzt schon direkt der explorer beendet ich kann nichts mehr machen sehe aber noch die den terminal
<setra> geser, user ist root
<BA7-F> was genau willst du wissen?
<BA7-F> oder ich tippe es ebend ab..
<geser> setra: eigentlich sollte es funktionieren (sofern ich jetzt nichts übersehen habe und du keinen Fehler eingebaut hast)
<setra> geser, ich hab dann noch cron.d folder, wird der überhaupt angerührt?
<setra> geser, wenn anacron läuft
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Ich hätte gerne die _komplette_ Ausgabe dieser 4 Terminalbefehle. Du hattest Doch pastebinit installiert, oder? Dann benutz halt das zum pasten.
<BA7-F> wie denn?
<BA7-F> ich kann doch nichts mehr machen
<BA7-F> nur noch terminal ist offen und ich kann nichts anklicken
<UbuPhillup> jokrebel: Ob nun 12.04.1 oder 12.04.2 ist doch eigentlich egal oder ?
<BA7-F> http://pastebin.com/BDXMVDaS
<kubine> Title: 1) No LSB modules are available Distributor ID: ubuntu Description: Ubuntu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BA7-F> hier habs abgetippt
<jokrebel> UbuPhillup: Ja? Vielleicht ist ja in einem der Updates die noch fehlen der Bugfix für dieses Problem enthalten?
<BA7-F> wie gesagt, ich kann nichts schlie?en mehr und wenn ein fenster offen geht also z.b ordner dann ohne schlie? minimier knopf
<UbuPhillup> okey hast recht, aber sein system ist ja jetzt eh aktuell
<geser> setra: ja, der normale cron läuft ja auch noch und er kümmert sich im cronjobs im laufenden Betrieb und überlässt nur die daily, weekly und monthly cronjobs dem anacron
<verwirrt> Hi.
<Dejavu> hi - gibt es die möglichkeit, logs aus scripts welche im cronjob laufen als datei zu speichern und nicht per email zu versenden?
<BA7-F> muss ich jetzt warten bis die ubuntu-entwickler ein fix raushauen oder kann ich selber was machen?
<setra> geser, hi, danke alles rennt, nur der cronjob user hatte keine permissions auf die log location... thx
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Was soll man da jetzt sagen; Die "Fehlermeldung" ist die ersten paar Zeilen einer Apport-Meldung; die angeforderten ( 2mal erwähnt _kompletten_ ) Ausgaben sind unvollständig…
<sdx23> Dejavu: Warum?
<BA7-F> hm ja kann ja nochmal starten den pc und versuchen schnell zu kopieren bevor er wieder h?ngen bleibt
<Dejavu> ich setzte zur Daten und DB Sicherung 2 zusätzliche scripts mittels Cronjob - mein Vorgesetzt mag alles in einer Email mittels Logcheck übermittelt bekommen und nicht in 3 seperaten 
<BA7-F> was genau soll ich kopieren? weil kann ja nicht alles markieren
<jokrebel> BA7-F: alles!
<LetoThe2nd> oO( digicam )
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Und notfalls kann man das auch ohne grafische Umgebung im Terminal (ALT+F2) per pastebinit tun.
<sdx23> Dejavu: dann schreib doch ein Skript, was die drei verschiedenen aufruft und schieb das in den cron. Davon ab muss man nicht cron die Arbeit des Mail-Sendens machen lassen.
<Dejavu> die scripte sende jeweils eine emails über "mail -s "Nachricht" " wenn sie aufgerufen werden - aber es sollte in eine .log geschrieben werden die dann mittels logcheck verschickt wird ^
<sdx23> Dejavu: dann sehe ich dein Problem nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> soll das script halt einfach selber seine ausgabe wegspeichern, sprich umleiten. dann kommt nix raus, von dem mail glaubt dass es vershickt werden müsste
<Dejavu> naja das problem ist eher in der shellprogrammierung wie ich die scripts dazu umgeschrieben bekomme log dateien zu schreiben anstelle von emails zu versenden ^
<BA7-F> ich kann den fehlerbericht nicht kopieren
<BA7-F> nur markieren aber mehr auch nicht
<BA7-F> wennn ich ALT+F2 dr?ck und mich anmelde, ist ja keine fehlermeldung mehr da
<sdx23> !Shell > Dejavu 
<kubine> Dejavu: Informationen zu Shell finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell
<BA7-F> wie soll das denn funktionieren?
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Hast Du denn bei dem "Fehlerbericht" mal auf fortfahren geklickt?
<BA7-F> ja dann schlie?t der
<UbuPhillup> BA7-F: ich denke es wird sowieso schwierig da was zu machen ...
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Und Dein System funktioniert wieder?
<geser> Dejavu: sieh dir mal "logger" an, um die Meldungen per syslog (und dann später logcheck) zu loggen statt sie zu mailen
<Dejavu> merci
<BA7-F> wenn ich mich einlogge und paar programme starte erscheint die fehlermeldung,,, 10 min sp?ter friert das system ein oder der explorer schlie?t
<BA7-F> ich habe die meldung auch schon abgeschickt, kp wer den jetzt hat :D 
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Und wo ist der Zusammenhang zwischen dieser Absturzmeldung und dem "Einfrieren" (wie genau definierst Du das?) 10 Minuten später? Und wenn der Explorer (? kenn ich nur von Windows) schließt, ist das vermutlich nochmal ne andere Baustelle.
<UbuPhillup> BA7-F: Canonical hat ihn jetzt und leitet ihn auch vielleicht an die x.org Entwickler weiter, aber die bekommen am Tag tausende ;)
<BA7-F> ja wie hei?t denn der explorer unter linux? ... ja gehe davon aus, dass der fehlerbericht ein zusammenhang hat mit den grafik fehlern
<BA7-F> wie viele fehler sind denn jetzt durch die updates drin? ubuntu lief jetzt 2 monate ohne probleme
<UbuPhillup> BA7-F: wenn du den Dateimanager meinst der heißt Nautilus
<Dejavu> geser den befehl "mail -S2 in den Shellscripts einfach durch "logger "Nachricht" " ersetzten?
<BA7-F> ja dann st?rzt halt Nautilus ab oder das ganze system bleibt h?ngen
<BA7-F> bei einer bestimmten zeit x nach der fehlermeldung die direkt beim einloggen kommt 
<BA7-F> sobald ich die ersten programme starte
<LetoThe2nd> wenn man da kurz einmal nach dem fehler googlet: https://www.google.de/search?q=sandybridge+ubuntu+lockuprender&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&aq=f&oq=sandybridge+ubuntu+lockuprender&aqs=chrome.0.57.7169&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<kubine> Title: sandybridge ubuntu lockuprender - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<wilde_wurst> BA7-F: haste im Grub-Auswahlmenü noch einen alten Kernel, denn dann mal starten und guck mal mit "df -h" im terminal nach der Plattenbelegung
<LetoThe2nd> dann hat man das gefühl, dass der treiber durchaus dafür bekannt ist ärger zu machen.
<UbuPhillup> LetoThe2nd: dein Link bringt mir: Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - sandybridge ubuntu lockuprender - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden. 
<LetoThe2nd> UbuPhillup: hm. hat mich google wohl ausgetrickst.
<LetoThe2nd> UbuPhillup: such halt mal direkt danach, nicht per meinem link
<UbuPhillup> LetoThe2nd: ja stimmt du hast ja chrome ich aber firefox ;)
<BA7-F> wo sind denn die kernel?
<BA7-F> kp ob ich noch ein alten habe
<BA7-F> ich habe noch den usb stick womit ich das bs installiert habe. da ist er ja drauf oder nicht?
<UbuPhillup> BA7-F: weißt du wie man ins Bootmenü kommt (grub)
<BA7-F> wenn ich den USB-STick einstecke kommt "Ein Datentr?ger mi Software-Paketen Ihrer Distribution wurde erkannt - M?chten Sie ihr System mit diesem aktualisieren"
<wilde_wurst> BA7-F: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/39/16/kernelauswahl_beim_booten_2.png kennste das bild?
<BA7-F> soll ich machen? dann packt er ja die alten sachen drauf
<BA7-F> wilde_wurst: da kommt ich manchmal automatishc hin wenn das system abgest?rzt ist, wie ich da manuell hinkomme wei? ich nicht
<BA7-F> soll ich mein system mit dem usb stick aktualisieren?
<UbuPhillup> BA7-F: ich glaube du must Shift bei Booten drücken um da rein zukommen
<wilde_wurst> Halten Sie (rechts) SHIFT, um das Menü während des Bootvorgangs anzuzeigen. In bestimmten Fällen kann man mit der ESC-Taste auch das Menü anzeigen lassen.
<wilde_wurst> ich hoffe das ist noch aktuell
<BA7-F> ok
<UbuPhillup> kann es leider nicht testen da ich dualboot habe und so immer automatisch reinkomm
<wilde_wurst> UbuPhillup: dualboot wird auch grub2 nutzen oder
<UbuPhillup> wilde_wurst: ja
<BA7-F> ok bin drin
<BA7-F> habe shift und esc gedr?ckt xD
<wilde_wurst> mit pfeiltaste einen alten kernel wählen und mit Enter bestätigen
<BA7-F> ich kann ausw?hlen zwischen dem kernel und wiederherstelungsmoduns und zwischen memory test
<BA7-F> previous linux versions
<BA7-F> gibts auch noch
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Genau das
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Und dort dann nicht die Wiederherstellungssache sondern eine oder zwei nummer klein als das neueste.
<BA7-F> ok da sind jetzt -38 - 37 - 36 - 35 -29
<BA7-F> dann nimm ich 35
<BA7-F> oder 29
<BA7-F> ?:D
 * jokrebel würde eher erstmal den letzten (38) oder den vorletzten (37) nehmen.
<BA7-F> ok dann 37
<BA7-F> und jetzt?
<wilde_wurst> BA7-F: warten ob der Rechner einfriert?
<jokrebel> jetzt machst das selbe wie vorhin und schaust ob da der Fehler auch auftritt.
<BA7-F> fehlermeldung kommt schonmal nicht
<BA7-F> sieht gut aus
<BA7-F> startet der 37er jetzt immmer oder muss ich immer per menu den beim start ausw?hlen
<BA7-F> ?
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Na dann hast Du schon mal einen Workaround (älteren Kernel benutzen). Du solltest aber im eigen Interesse den Bug noch auf Launchpad melden.
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Nein, den älteren musst Du jedes mal händisch auswählen (oder den/die neueren deinstallieren)
<BA7-F> habe den fehlerbericht ja abgeschickt :)
<BA7-F> f?r launchpad brauche ich ein acc um ein bug zu reporten ... wei? jetzt auch nicht wie man ein bug dort eintr?gt
<koegs> wenn man GRUB_DEFAULT auf saved setzt, müsste der doch immer den alten kernel nehmen oder nicht?
<BA7-F> wie deinstalliere ich denn die neuen kernel bis 37?
<ppq> koegs: jo, musst aber noch grub savedefault=true setzen (sinngemäß, ka wie der genaue wortlaut ist)
<koegs> GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true , so wie es im wiki steht, ppq :)
<wilde_wurst> BA7-F: mit dem neusten Kernel vielleicht auch mal unity 2D testen. 
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> BA7-F: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad#Wie-erstellt-man-einen-Bugreport
<kubine> Title: Launchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BA7-F> GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true wo gib es das ein im terminal?
<koegs> BA7-F: bitte lies doch mal im Wiki, das muss in /etc/default/grub eingestellt werden
<BA7-F> ok
<BA7-F> danke an alle die geholfen haben :) bislang l?uft alles wieder gut ... :)
<jokrebel> BA7-F: Bedenke aber bitte, dass die Benutzung eines älteren Kernels keineswegs eine Dauerlösung sein sollte.
<Schantal> Hallo, wenn der Firefox irgendwas (auch allerkleinste Dateien) auf dem SSD speichern soll, wo mein Xubuntu drauf ist, dauert das immer so 15 Sekunden, in der Zeit ist der FF eingefreoren, Jemand ne Ahnung, woran das liegt?
<fbausch> Schantal: der Firefox läuft in dem Xubuntu, das auf der SSD liegt?
<Schantal> fbausch, ja sicher, wodrauf soll der denn sonst laufen?
<ksk> auf ner anderen partition? :>
<ksk> *in nem anderen os
<Schantal> ich hab das SSD als Systempartition und dazu noch ne 2TB Harddisk. Bei DER würd ich so ne Kunstpause verstehen, die muss ja offensichtlich immer auch erst vom Thunar neu gemeintet werden
<Schantal> gemountet
<ppq> Schantal: was für eine ssd ist das?
<Schantal> aber da sind bloß daten drauf auf der HD
<Schantal> Intel
<ppq> und weiter?
<Schantal> 512 glaub ich, 120 GB
<Schantal> das schnellste was ich mir leisten konnte
<Schantal> rechner isn 3570 Intel Quadcore mit 16 GB RAM, es gibt von der Hardware KEINEN Grund, warum das Ding irgendwie langsam sein sollte
<ppq> nutzt du die discard option für ext4? 
<ppq> immer mit der ruhe
<Schantal> ppq wenn das nicht per default so installiert wurde: nein, da ich keine Ahnung habe, was das ist
<ppq> Schantal: das ist die mountoption, die trim aktiviert. setzen tut man die in der fstan
<fbausch> !ssd > Schantal 
<kubine> Schantal: Informationen zu SSD finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD
<ppq> fstab
<Schantal> Da steht "Heißt: Seit Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick kann das Installationsprogramm (oder ein Partitionierungsprogramm) die Ausrichtung der SSD korrekt einrichten (siehe Partitionieren mit GUI). "
<ppq> darum geht es nicht
<fbausch> Schantal: gib mal bitte die Ausgabe von mount -l und cat /etc/fstab in einem Pastebin
<Schantal> ppq sondern? Auf der SSD-Seite steht nix zu discard
<fbausch> !nopaste > Schantal 
<kubine> Schantal: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ppq> Schantal: setz mal die mountoption discard für deine / partition in der fstab. näheres im artikel "fstab"
<Schantal> ppq, paste:414147:Langsamer Firefox
<ppq> hm?
<fbausch> Schantal: die URL bitte (aus der Adresszeile einfach reinkopieren)
<Schantal> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414147/
<kubine> Title: Langsamer Firefox › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Schantal> ppq, aber in der fstab taucht bei mir überhaupt kein mount-Befehl auf
<ppq> Schantal: da stehen auch keine befehle drin. füg einfach discard hinzu. errors=remount-ro wird zu errors=remount-ro,discard
<Schantal> ok
<ppq> aber da du dein system anscheinend luks-verschlüsselt hast, musst du noch in der crypttab das auch machen
<ppq> und danach das initramfs image neu bauen
<Schantal> wo muss ich das in der crypttab eintragen? Da steht nix von errors oder remount
<ppq> da steht nur luks
<ppq> das machst du zu luks,discard
<Schantal> ok
<Schantal> und wie geht das mit dem image?
<ppq> sudo update-initramfs -c -k all
<ksk> wie in "eurem" wiki eher steht man soll nicht discard +ber die fstab nutzen ;)
<Schantal> Häh was wie jetzt?
<ppq> ksk: was spricht dagegen?
<ksk> Schantal: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Scheduler -- unter i-o scheduler steht da ein bisschen was was klingt wie deni problem
<kubine> Title: Scheduler › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ksk> ppq: ich kenn micht damit nicht in dem maße aus, schau am besten in die artikel auf ubuntuusers.de ;)
<ppq> ksk: joa, welchen meinst du denn?
<ksk> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM
<kubine> Title: TRIM › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ksk> den da
<ksk> "Durch die per „Online Discard“ entstehenden zahlreichen TRIM-Befehle kann die Performance der SSD erheblich reduziert werden. Es finden sich Berichte, dass SSD durch „Online Discard“ unbenutzbar wurden."
<k1l> ich verstehe bis heute nicht warum das da drin steht
<Schantal> Oah wenn ich so was schon lese. "M;ache finden... andere sagen..." Irgendein Glaubenskrieg und ich wollte doch bloß das OS auf mein Rechner aufspiele
<Schantal> <schluchz>
<Schantal> ich seh's kommen, ich geh wieder zurück auf den ursprünglichen Plan und spiel da'n MacOS drauf
<Schantal> Hab extra 300 Euro mehr für die Hardware ausgegeben damit auch bloß alles Mac-Kompatibel ist
<ksk> das liegt aber mehr an "SSD" als an "linux" will ich meinen
<jokrebel> Schantal: Warum muss es denn verschlüsselt sein? Vielleicht gäb es ja mit einer "normalen" Installation Deine Probleme gar nicht.
<ksk> da ham doch 10 leute 12 verschiedene meinungen zu :x
<Schantal> Was isn jetzt, muss ich jetzt neu booten um zu sehen ob's dadran lag?
<Schantal> jokrebel,  das wurde bei der Installation halt angeboten und ich dachte mir, sicher ist sicher, das hat an doch heute so
<Schantal> jokrebel, überall heißt es "kein Problem bei den heutigen Rechnerperformance"
<Schantal> aber isn Desktop, der steht eh zu Hause, stimmt schon
<Schantal> Wenn sie mir den wegholen, hab ich evtl andere Sorgen
<ppq> ksk: das betraf ein paar ssds der ersten generation, iirc. so ocs vertex dinger. 
<ppq> ksk: heute ist online discard doch standard
<Schantal> ppq,  son OCZ Vertex hab ich in mein Netbook gepflanzt
<Schantal> das ist ebenfalls super langsam aber ich hatte es auf das Xubuntu 12.10 an Sich geschoben, das bremst den Rechner ja eh heftig ab im Vergleich zu XP
<ppq> aber war halt ne ausnahme
<ppq> ich nutz(t)e direktes trim per fs mit fünf verschiedenen ssds verschiedener generationen und hatte nie probleme mit linux
<k1l> ich hab trim in der fstab seit 11.10 und keine probleme
<Schantal> also so spontan ohne Neuboot hat sich jedenfalls nix geändert
<ppq> ja, du musst rebooten
<Schantal> ok bis nachher
<ksk> mhm okay.
<ksk> werds nachher zuhaus mal anschaun, bisher irgendwie garnix gemacht in die richtung
<Schantal> Da bin ich wieder, das war's nicht
<Schantal> soll ich es jetzt wieder rückgängig machen oder was?
<Schantal> Nebenbei tritt der gleiche Effekt auch beim Speichern von Bildern über den FF auf der HD ein, wie ich grad gemerkt hab
<Schantal> ich mach das sonst nur nie
<ksk> also ich meine ich hätte sowas mal im ff auch unter windows schon gehabt
<ksk> starte mal ff mit nem sauberen profil und schau ob das immernoch so ist
<ksk> kann ja gut ein problem mit/vom ff selber sein
<wilde_wurst> Schantal: hab keine SSD aber den Artikel gelesen "SSD/Grundlagen", haste „SATA AHCI Modus“ im BIOS an?
<ksk> das ist doch nicht der grund :>
<ksk> das linux würde doch ausrasten wenn generell bei jedem schreibvorgang erstmal 10 sekunden ins land gehen ;)
<wilde_wurst> warum steht dann da: "um die maximale Performance zu erreichen"
<ksk> weil das schon stimmt. wenn du ncq oder hotplug oder sowas nutzen will braucht man das. ist auch genrell toll. aber hier eher nicht das problem würde ich mal raten
<wilde_wurst> okay 
<k1l> aber der tipp mit ahci ist schon nicht schlecht
<Schantal> Ich war am BIOS noch gar nicht dran
<wilde_wurst> ^^
<Schantal> Beim Aufruf des FF Profilmanagers kam "Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated."
<Schantal> hat das womöglich was zu bedeuten?
<Schantal> und mit dem sauberen FF-Profil passiert der Effekt ebenfalls
<k1l> ist das nur beim ff so mit dem verzögern?
<Schantal> k1l, mir ist noch nix anderes aufgefallen, ich nutze aber auch keine anderen Browser
<Schantal> hab grad noch mal diesen Safe Mode ohne PLugins probiert, half aber ebenfalls nix
<k1l> starte firefox mal aus einem terminal heraus und guck ob da fehlermedlungen auftreten wenn er einfriert
<Schantal> k1l, keine Fehlermeldungen beim Einfrieren, nur beim Starten kommt halt das, was ich oben schon zitiert hatte 
<Schantal> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<Schantal> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<ppq> das ist nichts dramatisches
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> hab gerade nen ubuntu frisch installiert und die gnome shell und lxde hinzugefügt
<subz3r0> wenn ich gnome classic nutze, habe ich oben im panel leider 2 bluetooth-symbole. jemand ne idee wie ich das wech bekomme?
<subz3r0> außerdem stellt sich das bluetooth direkt an, nachdem ich mich eingeloggt hab. umgestellt hab ich sicherlich nichts
<k1l> die classic variante ist eine kastrierte version. da würde ich nicht zu viel erwarten
<subz3r0> k1l: vorher war es nicht so. hab ubuntu neu installed gehabt
<subz3r0> und bezüglich des automatischen anschaltens von bluetooth? da jmd. ne idee?
<subz3r0> selbst wenn ich es im bios ausschalte, schaltet es sich direkt nach dem login wieder ein?!
<dadrc> rfkill 
<dadrc> also, skript mit rfkill in den autostart
<UbuPhillup> subz3r0: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung#Deaktivierung-beim-Start
<kubine> Title: Einrichtung › Bluetooth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> genau das
<subz3r0> danke
<subz3r0> aber wieso macht er das überhaupt?
<dadrc> Weil alle Funksachen, die nicht per Schalter aus sind, angemacht werden
<subz3r0> bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass es bei der installation nicht so war. allerdings muss ich sagen, dass sie upgraded wurde...  glaub 2x. aber ich habs sicherlich nie ausgestellt in der rc.local
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Wenn Du eine Bluetooth-Tastatur hättest wärst Du vermutlich dankbar drum…
<subz3r0> jokrebel: das könnte gut möglich sein
<subz3r0> dadrc: was heisst "per schalter"?
<dadrc> Hardwareschalter halt-
<dadrc> Ansonsten, was die beiden Symbole angeht, guck mal im Autostart von Gnome Classic
<subz3r0> wenn ich es im bios ausschalte, schaltet es sich wieder ein beim login. auch wenn ich es abschalten will mit den fn-keys
<subz3r0> bzw. abgeschaltet habe
<dadrc> Fn-Keys sind ja auch Software
<dadrc> Das im BIOS anscheinend auch
<subz3r0> mhh jo
<subz3r0> merkwürdig nur, dass ich es mit der normalen nic kann. also die bekomme ich auch mit ifconfig  oder sonst wa snicht up
<subz3r0> seltsam :)
<subz3r0> dadrc: da hät ich wohl nie reingeschaut... in den autostart... war wirklich nen eintrag drin
<subz3r0> evtl mit der 12.04.02 hinzugekommen wie der 3.5er kernel usw auch?
<subz3r0> "12.04.2"
<dadrc> möglich, weiß ich aber nicht.
<subz3r0> und zack - nur noch ein indicator da. vielen dank euch :)
<UbuPhillup> subz3r0:  ;)
<subz3r0> grml. wpa2 will auch ned... bleh
<passt> nabend
<passt> ich habe ein nexus7 per usb über mtp verbunden
<passt> beim zugriff auf das tablett kommt es immer wieder zu störungen
<passt> dh. es kann 30 sek oder länger dauern bis ein 'ls' ausgeführt wird
<passt> hat jemand eine idee was da los sein könnte?
<mgolisch> passt: wie hast du das eingebunden?
<passt> so wie in diesem Link beschrieben: http://www.nexus7tablethelp.com/2012/07/connect-nexus-7-to-linux-via-mtp-using.html
<kubine> Title: Google Nexus7 tablet: Connect Nexus 7 to Linux via MTP using USB (at www.nexus7tablethelp.com)
<mgolisch> jo mtp ist einfach kacke darum ist das so
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> airdroid ftw
<mgolisch> kannst ja mal googeln, evtl hilft eine neuere version libmtp oder so
<mgolisch> hab da ewig rumgefummelt und es geht immernoch nicht sonderlich toll
<mgolisch> das tolle ist mit dem handy vom meinem bruder dem s2 gehts super, bei meinem galaxy nexus gehts nur sehr schlecht
<mgolisch> selbst unter macosx stuertzt dieses mtp transfer tool von google andauernd ab mit meinem handy :)
<mgolisch> frag mich eh wieso die nicht diesen usb storage kram behalten haben
<passt> airdroid scheint nur wlan zu nutzen, kennst du auch eine möglichkeit für usb?
<mgolisch> das hat immer funktioniert
<mgolisch> nicht nur unter windows :)
<mgolisch> passt: ja du kannst per adb ein portforwarding machen dann kannste ueber usb darauf zugreifen ohne wlan, das sollte gehen
<passt> was ist adb? schreibfehler für airdroid?
<mgolisch> sowas wie adb forward tcp:8888 tcp:8888 und dann localhost:8888 auf dem rechner öffnen, aber must halt adb installieren das tablet muss glaub ich im usb debugging mode sein damit adb funktioniert
<mgolisch> android debug bridge, das ist son cmdline tool aus den platformtools vom android sdk, damit kann man alles mögliche machen, wie eben tcp verbindung forwarden oder ne shell öffnen auf dem android geraet usw
<mgolisch> aber ka evtl missfällt dir das filemanagement via webbrowser ja eh
<mgolisch> dann ist das wohl keine lösung
<passt> für zugriff über wlan nutze ich eigentlich ES Datei Explorer
<passt> aber das kopieren von (großen) dateien ist auch schon häufiger abgebrochen
<passt> ist das generell ein problem unter android bzw dem Nexus7?
<mgolisch> passt: glaub das problem ist der mtp support von linux nicht so dolle ist
<nevchen> nabend
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-27
<JimPanse> join irc.broke-it.com
<skorpio> moin, kann man .aac mit easytag bearbeiten?
<_moep_> probiers doch aus
<skorpio> na was glaubst du denn?
<_moep_> ka mehr schon ne weile her, als ich dieses dateiformat hatte nutz sonst nur ogg und mp3
<skorpio> mit 2.1.7 gehts jedenfalls nicht
<helmut_> hi
<sash_> Morjen. Bekomme ich apt-cache search irgendwie dazu, genau wie aptitude search den Installationsstatus anzuzeigen=
<sash_> s/=/\?/
<geser> ist mir nicht bekannt, dass dies möglich wäre
<johann> Guten Morgen. 
<johann> Mein Vater möchte gerne Kreuzworträtsel lösen. -> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/app/spiele/kreuzwortraetsel/?raetsel=20130325
<kubine> Title: Kreuzworträtsel - Täglich spannende Rätsel lösen - Süddeutsche.de (at www.sueddeutsche.de)
<johann> Leider erscheint das Kreuzworträtsel auf seinem Ubuntu-Firefox nicht. 
<koegs> johann: hat er flash installiert?
<johann> Habe ein update von 10.04 auf 12.04 gemacht. Auch ohne Erfolg.
<johann> koegs, Adobe-Flash Erweiterung ist installiert. Wenn es das ist was du meinst.
<k1l_> ich hab das adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.270-0quantal1 und bei mir läufts in firefox und chromium
<johann> Installiert ist(laut Softwarecenter) Version: flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.275ubuntu0.12.04.1
<johann> Mein Vater sagt, bis vor einigen Tagen hätte alles wunderbar funktioniert.
<jokrebel> ist flashplugin-installer nicht nur ein virtuelles Paket?
<koelner> johann: Kann es sein, das es ein älterer Rechner ist. Soviel ich weis , unterstüzen alte CPUs dieses Flashplugin nicht
<koelner> Ich habe jedenfalls das Problem
<johann> koelner, Ja, das ist ein altes Notebook. Und laut. ;)
<koelner> Ist es eine Athlon XP CPU? Wenn ja, dann ist sie das Problem
<johann> model name	: mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP-M 2800+
<koelner> bingo
<johann> Wie gesagt ging es aber bis vor kurzem noch!
<dadrc> Moment, du hast ein Update gemacht, dabei ist was schiefgegangen und seitdem geht es nicht mehr?
<koelner> johann: Athlon XP sind nicht SSE2-fähig, siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSE2
<kubine> Title: Streaming SIMD Extensions 2 – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jokrebel> koelner: Und da bist Du Dir sicher, dass das dann die Anzeige des Rätsels verhindert? (noch dazu wenn es bis vor kurzem ging!)
<koelner> Bis vor kurzem hate ich noch kubuntu 8.04 installiert. Da ging der Flashplayer noch. Nach dem Upgrade auf 12.04 wars vorbei.
 * jokrebel bootet mal schnell nen älteren AMD zur gegenprobe.
<koelner> jokrebel: Solange <johann> Installiert ist(laut Softwarecenter) Version: flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.275ubuntu0.12.04.1 nicht installiert ist, sollte es gehen
<koelner> Ein vergleichbares Thema: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/schwarzer-kasten-bei-flash-videos-im-browser/
<passt> ich habe ein notebook mit zwei grafikkarten. wie kann ich erkennen, welche grafikkarte verwendet wird?
<bullgard4> passt: Lspci 
<passt> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<passt> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 9300M GS] (rev ff)
<bullgard4> passt: Wenn Du wissen möchtest, welche von beiden m Moment verwendet wird, versuche das Programm alsamixer
<jokrebel> johann: Was erscheit denn im Browserfenster, wenn Du dieses Rätsel versuchts zu öffnen?
<passt> Ist Alsamixer nicht nur für Audio?
<bullgard4> passt: 'schuldigung! Ichhabe mich vertan.
<passt> np
<bullgard4> passt: Du kannst /var/log/ Xorg.0.log analysieren.
<koelner> jokrebel: Hier bei mir, ein weißer Fleck und rechts oben ein Tabreiter "Blockieren" 
<passt> das in Xorg.o.log nichts von NVIDIA aber dafür intel mehrfach erwähnt wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass die NV Karte gar nicht genutzt wird
<jokrebel> koelner: Und Du weist, dass es beim ursprünglichen Hilfesuchenden genau so ist?
<passt> wie kann ich denn umschalten?
<koelner> jokrebel: Ich gehe davon aus. Er hat die gleiche CPU wie ich
<johann> jokrebel, Es kommt bis zu der Stelle wo die Zeile mit den Pfeilen kommt Kreuzworträtsel 25.03.2013 (mittel) das bild mit den daten fehlt
<koelner> Der link http://www.sueddeutsche.de/app/spiele/kreuzwortraetsel/ratefux.swf wird nicht ausgeführt
<jokrebel> koelner: Annahmen sind aber manchmal auch kontraproduktiv…
<k1l_> passt: bumblebee oder optimus verwenden oder im bios auf eine der karten stellen
<koelner> jokrebel: Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen seinem und meinem Problem?
<jokrebel> johann: In der mitte unterhalb des Datums ist kein Dreiecksymbol oder Flashsymbol?
<jokrebel> koelner: Wenn er die selbe Fehlermeldung hätte die Du grade gepostet hast, hätte er die vermutlich erwähnt…
<koelner> jokrebel: Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung
<johann> jokrebel, Die stelle ist nur weiss. Nichts darin.. auf meinem PC geht es. Genauso groß wie es bei mir dargestellt wird, so groß ist auch hier das weisse nichts
<jokrebel> koelner: Wie nennst Du das, was auf Deinem Link neben "Sudoku" alles steht?
<koelner> Kann ich Die nicht sagen, da ich, außer dem Blockieren-Reiter, nichts sehe. Auch kein Sudoko
<jokrebel> johann: Versuch mal, nach beenden von Firefox, im Terminal "firefox -safe-mode" dann nochmal die URL eingeben.
<koelner> Den Link habe aus dem Blokieren-Reiter.
<jokrebel> vielleicht auch mal auf den linke Pfeil (älteres Rätsel) … hier klappt das öffnen der Seiten auch nicht _immer_
<johann> jokrebel, Hab ich getestet. Kommt auch nichts. Wo könnte ich ein Bildschirmfoto hochladen?
<jokrebel> Und vielleicht auch noch mal mit nem anderen Browser gegentesten. 
<jokrebel> johann: ZB bei http://imageshack.us/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<k1l_> ich bin mir sicher, dass es am flashplugin liegt
<k1l_> einfach mal bei launchpad gucken was zu dem sse2 sagt bei 12.04
<johann> Komisch. Bei imageshake fehlt auch der Button "browse" wo ich die Datei wählen könnte.
<jokrebel> johann: Klick mal auf Verdacht rechts neben die Urlzeile
<johann> jokrebel, Das ist leider nichts zum anklicken. Auch wenn ich überall dort hinklicke wo es sein sollte. Passiert nix. Sehr seltsam.
<johann> Vielleicht hat Vater was gemurkst. Aber er ist 80 ich glaub er traut sich das eigentlich nicht
<jokrebel> mein AMD hier hat sse2 bereits, also auch kein Vergleich möglich.
<johann> Ich installier mal Chromium. Vielleicht hab ich damit Glück
<jokrebel> mit etwas Glück würde es per HTML5 (ohne Flash) gehen.
<jokrebel> Ist das mit dem sse2 per  /proc/cpuinfo gegengeprüft worden? 
<johann> jokrebel, flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up
<johann> Bei Chromium kommt ein Puzzelstück angezeigt. Plugin konnte nicht geladen werden. Wird angezeigt
<jokrebel> hm. Dann muss ich mich da inzwischen anschließen…
<jokrebel> johann: Ich würd mal testhalber das flashzeugs komplett deinstallieren. Mit etwas Glück klappt es dann (warscheinlich nur im Chromium) per HTML5
<jokrebel> weil was hilft Flash, wenn das anscheinend zwingend sse2 braucht, Deine CPU das aber nicht unterstützt :-(
<jokrebel> Interessant wär da vielleicht dann auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Flash_vermeiden
<kubine> Title: Flash vermeiden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<johann> Jetzt hab ich flash deinstalliert. Jetzt ist das Puzzle stück weg. Aber es fehlt das Rätsel komplett. Hmpf
<jokrebel> johann: Nun ja. Wenn die Seite halt tatsächlich nur Flash liefert und kein HTML5 … (soweit ich das verstanden habe - man möge mich gern eines Besseren belehren)
<jokrebel> dann bliebe noch ein Versuch mit Flash-Alternativen
<johann> Welchen könntest du empfehlen?
<koelner> Nimm eine vor vor Version 11.2
<koelner> z.B. 10.X
<jokrebel> ne _alte_ Flash?
 * jokrebel hält das aus Sicherheitsgrunden für nicht ratsam.
<koelner> stimmt
<apricot1> Thema Systemzeit. Beim Einstellen der Zeit/Datum kann ich keinen ntp-Server wählen. Gibt es Probleme, wenn ich mit 'ntp' auf einen Zeitserver synchronisiere (z.B. ptbtime1.ptb.de PTB-Braunschweig)ß
<koegs> apricot1: was für probleme? ntp ist genau dafür gedacht
<apricot1> ich denk an Systemsynchronisation des "automatischen" Dienstes...
<koegs> ?
<apricot1> aber ist ok - danke
<koegs> ich glaub, wenn du in Unity bei Zeit/Datum nenn NTP-Server auswählst, macht der auch nix anderes als ntp installieren und den server einstellen
<apricot1> koegs, Bei Zeit/Datum kann ich keinen NTP-Server auswählen...   find ich nicht
<koegs> apricot1: hab kein unity, aber sowas ähnliches habe ich schonmal gesehen. ist aber auch egal, installiert ntp und setz deinen gewünschten Server in der /etc/ntp.conf
<koegs> oder nimm die voreingestellen
<jokrebel> apricot1: Warum willst Du denn unbedingt den NTP selber bestimmen?
<johann> koelner, Also mit dem Alten Flash geht alles.
<apricot1> ja is ok - danke ... hab bei windows-netzen immer den ptbtimex.ptb.de (PRB Braunschweig) genommen
<johann> Vater schaut keine Pornos.. ich glaub ich lass die Lösung.
<apricot1> naja ich weiß gern welcher Zeit-server aktiv ist... welchen nimmt Ubuntu denn als Standard?
<koegs> ntp.ubuntu.com
<apricot1> ahh -danke
<apricot1> und wo eteht der?
<apricot1> steht
<apricot1> Südafrika?
<koegs> !enter > apricot1 
<jokrebel> johann: Die Frage sollte da eher sein ober er auch Sicherheitsrelevantes wie Banking oder Mail macht…
<kubine> apricot1: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<silverlion> moinsenz
<jokrebel> johann: Und Flash war in der Vergangenheit öfter mal mit kritischen Sicherheitslücken in der Presse.
<koegs> apricot1: das ist ein pool von ntp-servern
<geser> apricot1: sehr wahrscheinlich London
<apricot1> ok
<dodo4444> hallo, ich habe eben versucht in einem kleinen skript mit dem befehl cp alle ordner eines verzeichnis in einen anderen ordner zu kopieren. leider erhalte ich für jeden ordner die fehlermeldung:
<dodo4444> cp: Verzeichnis »Dokumente/Skripte Übungen/VMs/ORDNERNAME“ ausgelassen
<dodo4444> ich benutze ubuntu 12.10
<dodo4444> wie finde ich heraus woran das liegt
<dodo4444> das kleine skript sieht so aus:
<dodo4444> for u in "$BASEDIR"/VMs/*
<dodo4444> do
<dodo4444> cp -v "$u" /home/dodo/.VirtualBox
<dodo4444> done
<koegs> !nopaste > dodo4444 
<kubine> dodo4444: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<koegs> aber kurz gesagt, wenn es verzeichnisse sind, brauchst du bei cp -r
<dodo4444> tut mir leid
<dodo4444> ah, danke das werde ich sofort mal versuchen
<dodo4444> koegs: vielen dank!
<koelner> johann: Du musst halt entscheiden, ob Du mit dem Sicherheitsrisiko leben kannst oder nicht. 
<ksk> dodo4444: cp -r  ABER: schau lieber mal genau nach und habe backups. da kann man sich leicht viel kaputt machen mit so skripten wenn man sachen wild verschiebt und kopiert undso
<dodo4444> ksk: danke. ja ich teste das meiste in einer virtuellen maschine
<johann> koelner, Unter Ubuntu mach ich mir weniger sorgen. Kiste läuft ja eh wenig. Außerdem sind keine Sicherheitsrelavanten-Daten installiert.
<johann> jokrebel, koelner Ich möchte euch vielmals Danken!
<jokrebel> johann: Gerne, bedenke aber auch, dass Dein alter Herr (auch wenn er nicht viel sicherheitsrelevantes tut) so vielleicht auch zu Spamschleuder oder so werden könnte und dann unliebsame Post bekommen könnte.
<johann> Ok. Danke! Bin Off
<leszek> hi
<adlez> Hey Leute :)
<tiax> Hi
<tiax> gibt's gute Software für Konfigurationsmanagement (vgl Puppet), die keinen Server baucht?
<tiax> also, bei der man die Änderungen auf die jeweiligen Clients pusht, meinetwegen durch den Laptop vom Admin
<dAnjou> tiax: nich wirklich ne ubuntufrage
<dAnjou> tiax: vielleicht hilft das weiter http://ansible.cc/
<kubine> Title: Ansible >> Advanced System Orchestration (at ansible.cc)
<tiax> dAnjou: najo, der zu verwaltende Server ist ein Ubuntu-Server ;)
<tiax> dAnjou: hast Du damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
<dAnjou> tiax: nie benutzt
<koegs> ich glaub damit ist das thema hier erledigt
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem: Die effektiven Dateirechte sind hinterher immer -rw-rw-rw- selbst wenn die umask 000 ist...
<bekks> Hinter was?
<sdx23> LuGiX: bleib ruhig in dem Debian-Kanal, mit dem Debian. Davon ab ist crossposten unhöflich.
<bekks> Ah ok. :P
<LuGiX> sorry die verbindung war ich dachte da stimmte was mit dem channel nicht
<LuGiX> (konnte nichts mehr schreiben)=
<sdx23> an deinen Rechten dort hat niemand etwas geaendert, da sollte alles ganz normal weiterhin gehen. Davon ab haben die Jungs doch schon ganz gute Ratschlaege gegeben, waere eine Schande das hier nochmal neu aufzurollen.
<chris___> hallo kann mir jemand ein tipp wegen für  Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series]   Sound
<chris___> ich kann im laptop den speaker nicht getrennt vom headphone regeln , was tun?
<chris___> entschuldigung, ich sehe grad   Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)   es betrifft dieses Device, ich benütze kein HDMI
<chris__> also ich hab noch die internet tipss versucht, leider halfen die modifikationen auch nicht im modconf
<chris__> Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)   problem  ,  speaker und headphone keine eigenen Regler
<bekks> Bei welchem spezifischen Problem denn?
<Robert_Zenz> Verwendet hier jemand dmenu (suckless-tools) und kann bestätigen das dmenu_path den $PATH nicht richtig ausliest?
<chris__> ich würde so gerne den Headphone alleine Hochdrehen, die laptop speaker würde ich gerene bei null belassen
<Robert_Zenz> Ich nehm's zurück, jetzt auf einmal geht's... ... ...
<chris__> vermutlich brauch ich nen typ, der die modul load  anhängenden -indexes kennt, damit ich mehr regler krieg ;)
<bekks> Ich vermute sehr stark, dass dein Chipsatz das gar nicht unterstützt. Und die "-indexes" stehen alle in der Dokumentation des Kernelmoduls.
<chris__> Windows kann es, einstecken ist speaker off,  ok,  ich so ne dicke zu module zu verstehen, bin ich glatt überfordert 
<bekks> Was bedeutet "ich so ne dicke zu module zu verstehen"?
<chris__> doku
<chris__> vermute ich mal
<bekks> Du hast es geschrieben, also frage ich dich, was dein Satz bedeutet.
<chris__> kp
<chris__> ich hab ja gemeint, so ne dicke doku zu dem modul überfordert mich, kappiere ich nicht mehr
<bekks> Du weisst doch gar nicht wie dick die ist.
<darkfire> Guten Abend
<chris__> ich hoffe einfach das jemand den modul load coce gleich so kennt ;)
<chris__> code
<bekks> Irgendjemand tut das sicherlich. Die anderen schauen sich die Dokumentation an.
<chris__> hey ich bin nur user ;)
<chris__> was in ne config schreiben geht grad noch so
<bekks> Wir sind das auch alle nur. Aber auch wir lesen Dokumentationen :)
<bekks> Und von vorneherein zu sagen "tl;dr" - ist reichlich kontraproduktiv, nur mal so am Rande.
<chris__> ok,  wie check ich welches modul aktiv ist,   und dann wo liegt die doku?
<chris__> nee nerft echt, sonst muss ich laptop zerlegen und ein schalter einbauen, so hardware,  so masse weg von internen speakers ;)
<bekks> lsmod zeigt Dir die geladenen Module, lspci -k zeigt Dir die Module für die gefundene PCI-Hardware, und die Dokumentation des Kernel ist im Paket linux-doc
<chris__> snd_hda_codec_hdmi     32474  1 
<chris__> snd_hda_codec_idt      70795  1 
<chris__> snd_hda_intel          33719  6 
<chris__> snd_seq_midi           13324  0 
<chris__> snd_hda_codec         127706  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel
<chris__> snd_hwdep              17764  1 snd_hda_codec
<chris__> snd_pcm                97275  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
<chris__> snd_rawmidi            30748  1 snd_seq_midi
<chris__> snd_seq_midi_event     14899  1 snd_seq_midi
<chris__> snd_seq                61929  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<chris__> snd_timer              29990  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<chris__> snd_seq_device         14540  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<chris__> snd                    79041  21 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<chris__> soundcore              15091  1 snd
<chris__> snd_page_alloc         18529  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<chris__> sind aber viele
<chris__> welches ist schuld an dem allem?
<chris__> just speaker und headphone seperat
<bekks> chris__: Für so einen Blödsinn gibt es einen Pastebin.
<bekks> chris__: Kommt da noch mehr so Müll?
<fbausch> !pastebin > chris__ 
<kubine> chris__: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<chris__> ich schnall nicht welches, nein ich werde es verhindern
<chris__> ok
<chris__> kann man paste.ubutunuuserd.de auch ohne anmeldung?
<bekks> Es gibt ja auch noch Hunderte anderer Pastebin-Services.
<chris__> diese saudoffe audio hardware
<chris__> in debian gab es mal pastebininit   ,  aber ich glaube der dienst tut nicht, und vermutlich hat ubuntu den service auch nicht mehr als paket
<bekks> "pastebinit".
<chris__> aber ich werde alt du
<bekks> Und Ubuntu hat diese Software.
<chris__> schon....  schnell reinhau
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von lsb_release -sc ?
<chris__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653415/   und welches modul ist schuld, das ich zuwenig regler hab
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chris__> cool, in debian tut das nicht mehr ;)
<chris__> snd   oder snd_hda_intel   ?   wie soll ich das wissen
<chris__> ach komm,  ich lass es hocken,  dann kann ich halt speaker und headphone nur miteinander,   aber nerft schon
<chris__> scheiss pc, ist doch nur lebenszeit vergeudung, immer etwas zu verbessern.
<jokrebel> Mit schimpfen kommst Du aber auch nicht weiter (und vergeudest auch noch unsere Lebenszeit) ;-)
<chris__> ja  jokrebel  , ich dachte   ubuntu kann das alleine ;)
<chris__> die Hardware ist ja schon 4jahre alt, sollte doch alles gefixt sein, dachte.... sorry
<bekks> Wass ist die Ausgabe von lsb_release -sc ?
<jokrebel> chris__: Wo genau hast Du denn "zu wenig Regler"? Hast Du auch schon nen Blick in die alsamixer-Einstellungen geworfen?
<chris__> precise
<chris__> also das alasmixer dings hab ich mal installiert,  da hab ich noch weniger als mit dem standard 
<chris__> hab es wieder purge raus
<jokrebel> chris__: Bei Ubuntu-Precise ist Alsamixer standardmäßig dabei und (unter anderem) im Hintergrund aktiv. Das zu purgen glaub ich war nicht die besste Idee.
<chris__> Verbindungsglied  für den Ausgangsregeler, kann ich nur Lautsprecher wählen, das ist mein hauptproblem
<chris__> es war nicht installed,  kein i hatte es
<chris__> als 12 LTS rauskam draufmachte ;)
<jokrebel> chris__: Also ich hab es 100% _nicht_manuell Nachinstalliert…
<chris__> jokrebel:  das ist der terminal alsamixer,  der geht ja!!!!
<chris__> verflucht
<chris__> und die GUI,  mal testen
<chris__> GUI geht nicht
<jokrebel> chris__: Ich sprach auch nicht von irgend einem GUI-Frontend dafür.
<chris__> naja, aber  jokrebel  damit kann ich leben,  ich hab den gui_alsamixer mal installt ;)
<chris__> ja gut, daran kann man sich gewöhnen, aber warum kann das front-end es nicht?  naja
<chris__> alsamixergui  genau ich hab nur das gefunden,  den alsamixeer alleine noch nie hatte
<jokrebel> chris__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer
<kubine> Title: Alsamixer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<chris__> aptitude search alsamixer    also ich find nur die blööde gui
<jokrebel> chris__: Terminal auf -> alsamixer -> ENTER
<chris__> sorry, ich hätte den sicher versucht,  liegt sicher daran das ich die erste version 12 LTS hab
<bekks> chris__: Kannst du mal dieses GEmaule lassen, bitte? "doof", "blöde", etc.
<chris__> jetzt schon, der hat das aber auch erst jetzt installt
<bekks> chris__: Es gibt nur eine Version, die 12 und LTS ist - 12.04
<chris__> nee,  war schon druff, hab ich auch nie deinstallt
<jokrebel> chris__: Vielleicht weil Du es mit der GUI _mit_gepurged hast?
<chris__> nee, war druff, es blieg nach dem purge der alsamixergui auch noch druff
<chris__> mal dpkg -l fragen
<jokrebel> ^^
<chris__> lach mich nicht aus   dpkg -l | grep alsamixer   zeigt nix an, null meldung
<chris__> sowas sollte man wissen ;)
<chris__> aber danke,    jetzt kann ich speaker auf null machen.
<chris__> ist schon unlogisch,  alsamixer ist sicher ein paket ;)
<chris__> jokrebel:    hey  , very very   Thank
 * jokrebel hatts jetzt zwar nicht verstanden… aber
<jokrebel> chris__: Gerne
<chris__> jokrebel: wie du sagest es ist druff, ich hab es nie installiert auch nie uninstalliert
<chris__> aptitude search alasmixer gibt nur die gui aus
<fbausch> chris__: deine Gedankengänge sind teilweise (bis oft) nur schwierig zu verstehen
<chris__> und  dpkg -l | grep alsamixer     gibt es das programm nicht im system
<chris__> jokrebel: kappiere ich auch nicht echt
<bekks> Weil das Programm alsamixer heisst, und das Paket alsa-utils
<bekks> Wenn man einfach nachsieht, anstatt irgendwas anzunehmen, findet man das auch sehr schnell heraus.
<jokrebel> chris__: Es ist ein Programm - das heist nicht dass das Paket dazu (oder welches es beinhaltet) auch so heißt/heissen muss.
<chris__> ja bekks   , ok,   dann ist ok,   aber warum tut das nicht in er GUI richtig, das mir Regler fehlen?
<chris__> naja
<chris__> ja dann hatte ich viel pech, früher war alasmixer alleine
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<chris__> mitseufz
<bekks> chris__: Benutz doch endlich alsamixer.
<jokrebel> …und anständige Sätze
<bekks> jokrebel++
<chris__> wäre nur noch schön, wenn ein terminal programm das kann, die gui internen Regler es auch kappieren würden, wäre sehr sehr schön
<fbausch> wie bitte?
<jokrebel> !german > chris__
<kubine> chris__: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<chris__> früher hab ich nur aumix oder gamix benützt, die taten ;)
<chris__> lange her, wie gesagt, langsam werd ich alt für das OS ;)
<chris__> zu alt ;)
<jokrebel> !ot > chris__ Und dies auch gleich noch
<kubine> chris__ Und dies auch gleich noch: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<chris__> jokrebel: und bekks   danke euch zwei,  jetzt habt ihr mir den Arsch gerettet !
<bekks> Achte bitte auf deine Sprache, danke.
<jokrebel> chris__: Gerne! Aber an Deiner Ausdrucksweise könntest Du noch ein bisschen feilen.
<chris__> also cya  and thx 
<chris__> by
<chris__> bekks: thx ;)
<chris__> cy
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-28
<user> Guten Morgen. Ich habe da mal eine kleine Frage und zwar ich hab mal just for fun einen Proxy mit Squid3 und HAVP, ClamAV und dnsmasq Installiert ich habe zwei Ethernet Karten im Proxy.
<user> Dnsmasq ist an eth0 gebunden und verteilt ips von 192.168.10.50- 60. eth1 steckt im Router
<user> und kriegt seine IP über den DHCP Server des Routers. Jetzt sollen die Client Rechner komplett über den Proxy ins Internet mit http funktioniert das auch wunderbar nur SMTP, pop3, Skype usw. was man hallt so braucht funktioniert einfach nicht ich habe auch schon versucht über iptables alle benötigten Ports auf Squid umzuleiten leider ohne Erfolg. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob das über Squid3...
<user> ...überhaupt möglich ist oder ich alle anderen Ports mit iptables und NAT Routen muss ?
<user> Iptables regeln: http://pastebin.com/ruT3NVAs Squid3 config : http://pastebin.com/QQvqkBz7
<kubine> Title: [Bash] #!/bin/sh # iptables suchen iptables=`which iptables` # wenn iptables nicht - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<lx-berlin> hallo. Gibts hier zufällig jemanden aus Berlin (oder Umgebung), der mir auf meinem Notebook Ubuntu 12.10 installieren kann. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin. (siehe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2128768) Ich würde auch etwas bezahlen. 
<lx-berlin> kommt natürlich auf die Preisvorstellung an :)
<lx-berlin> oha, da ist ja eine riesen Resonanz :)
<apollo13> !geduld > lx-berlin 
<kubine> lx-berlin: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<lx-berlin> ok, ich warte :)
<lx-berlin> vielleicht hilft es weiter, wenn ich erwähne, dass ich vor lauter Verzweiflung auch openSuse12.3 ausporbiert habe. Bereits bei der Installation war der Bildschirminhalt versetzt. Und nach der Installation und Neustart hatte ich auch nur Streifen auf dem Bildschirm (die waren aber grau und nicht rosa ;) OpenSuse konnte ich aber im abgesicherten Modus zumindest mit grafischer Oberfläche starten (KDE). Kurioserweise lief der Lüfter dann abe
<lx-berlin>   ganze Zeit mit voller Kraft und das Notebook lief ziemlich heiss. Somit zeigte OpenSuse also auch Probleme.
<nevchen> moin
<lx-berlin> bump! hallo. Gibts hier zufällig jemanden aus Berlin (oder Umgebung), der mir auf meinem Notebook Ubuntu 12.10 installieren kann. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin. (siehe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2128768) Ich würde auch etwas bezahlen.
<silverlion> lx-berlin, ich bin leider nicht aus der Landeshauptstadt allerdings frage ich mich ob Du die Möglichkeit hast mal eine Live-CD zu booten
<silverlion> heißt ob Du ein CD-Rom laufwerk zur Verfügung hast auf dem Notebook
<lx-berlin> silverlion: DVD habe ich. Aber wie gesagt, nach der Erstinstallation läuft ja Ubuntu 12.10 erst mal. 
<lx-berlin> Erst wenn ich alle Updates eingespielt habe ist Schluss mit Lustig
<silverlion> hast du mal geschaut wie genau deine Grafik Karte in dem Notebook heißt?
<lx-berlin> Wenn man hier reinschaut http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653515/ , findet sich eine Stelle mit "Radeon HD 6000 Series" 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<lx-berlin> gibts noch eine andere Möglichkeit die genaue Spezifikation seiner Grafikkarte auszulesen ?
<silverlion> sorry ich bin selbst noch relativ frisch in der Materie
<lx-berlin> ok :)
<silverlion> schau doch mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ob du da was erfährst
<silverlion> da sind auf jeden Fall mehr leutz on
<lx-berlin> ok
<sdx23> silverlion: die, die da mehr sind, sind hier nicht, eben genau weil sie keinen Support geben wollen.
<sdx23> lx-berlin: was willst du bitte tun?
<lx-berlin> meine fresse, ich weiss nicht mal genau welchen Grafikchip ich gekauft habe ;) 
<k1l_> lx-berlin: "lspci"
<lx-berlin> ich will nur Ubuntu 12.10 installieren , dann alle Updates installieren und es soll noch laufen :)
<sdx23> lx-berlin: dann machst du `lspci` und googelst nach der ID (die steht vorne)
<lx-berlin> ok, ich hole die Kiste mal
<lx-berlin> moment
<k1l_> evtl noch mit -vvv hinten dran. dann ist es richtig ausführlich
<sdx23> -k bitte auch noch, falls du vorhast, das zu nopasten.
<lx-berlin> so, geschafft :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654865/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<lx-berlin> ich habe den laptop erst vor ein paar Wochen gekauft. Ich tippe mal, dass der aktuell angebotene im Sony Store noch identisch ist. Dann wäre es eine AMD Radeon(TM) HD 7650M 1GB 
<lx-berlin> und so langsam dämmert mir, dass ich vielleicht den falschen Treiber gewählt habe. ?!
<lx-berlin> Steht das M bei 7650M für "Mobility" ?
<wilde_wurst> ja 
<paul_harfe> lx-berlin: davon ist auszugehen!
<paul_harfe> lx-berlin: der lspci-log gibt dir doch die karte an: Radeon 7500M/7600M Series
<k1l_> meistens ist das so bei den laptop grakas
<_moep_> ja
<_moep_> wenn du aber eh den open source treiber nimmst heißt der eh afaik radeon und immer gleich
<lx-berlin> ne , alles ok. (confused) 
<lx-berlin> http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<lx-berlin> Man kann ja "Radeon HD 7xxxM serie" auswählen. Dann hatte ich den gestern nochmal installiert, anhand dieser Anleitung: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29_BETA.2FEXPERIMENTAL
<kubine> Title: Grafiktreiber und Software (at support.amd.com)
<lx-berlin> paul_harfe: ja, aber halt nicht das exakte modell. 
<lx-berlin> ja, ich denke man lädt bei ati fast eh immer den catalyst runter, ziemlich egal was man wählt 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Quantal Installation Guide - cchtml.com (at wiki.cchtml.com)
<k1l_> lx-berlin: nimm zu aller erst mal abstand davon irgendwo irgendwas runter zu laden
<k1l_> ubuntu bietet dir ein paketmanagment mit eigenen quellen (repositories) und das sollte immer die erste anlaufstelle sein.
<k1l_> !grafikkarten_ati > lx-berlin 
<kubine> lx-berlin: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/ATI finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<lx-berlin> ich habe es am anfang auch über einen anderen Weg versucht zu installieren. Am Ende wollte es nie laufen
<lx-berlin> Mein erster Versuch war anhand dieser relativ leicht nachzuvollziehenden Anleitung: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioMeSCoyYng
<kubine> Title: How to Install Nvidia / AMD Graphics Drivers in Ubuntu 12.10 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<lx-berlin> naja, ich muss jetzt weg. Also falls sich doch noch jemand aus Berlin oder Umgebung findet, der gegen Bezahlung Ubuntu zum Laufen bringen will, ... ich schaue heute nachmittag nochmal vorbei
<lx-berlin> danke erst mal !
<gh7ulq> hallo, wollt unter kub 12.04 meinen wlan usb stick wechseln. aber einfach austauschen scheint nicht zu gehen, Es handelt sich um dieses MOdell: TL-WN821N . Der hier gelistetet Treiber http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten carl9170 scheint da, wennn ich die ausgabe richtig interpretiere: /lib/firmware/carl9170-1.fw
<kubine> Title: Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gh7ulq> was muss ich tun?
<ppq> gh7ulq: lad mal version 1.9.7 runter von hier http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/carl9170#Firmware_binary
<kubine> Title: carl9170 - Linux Wireless (at linuxwireless.org)
<gh7ulq> ppq: ok, lhab ich nun nach /lib/firmware kopiert. und nun?
<ppq> gh7ulq: stick rausziehen und wieder reintun. ich hoffe du hast vor dem überschreiben die alte gesichert?
<ppq> naja, wenn nicht ist das auch kein drama
<gh7ulq> ppq: ja hab ich. probiers nun aus. bin dann mal kurz weg
<gh7ulq> ppq: ging nett. hier die letzten zeilen von dmesg und die ausgabe von lsusb: http://pastebin.com/5QNNDYzW
<kubine> Title: [ 1199.360380] r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link down [ 1199.360889] ADDRCONF(NETD - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> ging nett oder ging nicht? ;)
<gh7ulq> (-:
<ppq> rtl8192cu ist ein wlan chip von realtek, kein atheros 9170.
<ppq> wie kommst du denn auf carl9170? es gibt verschiedene versionen vom tp-link wn821n
<ppq> du hast wohl eine mit realtek erwischt
<gh7ulq> ppq: ich hab in der tabelle geschaut, die ich anfangs gepostet habe
<gh7ulq> ppq: sorry
<ppq> joa, kannst du ja nicht wissen, dass die unvollständig ist
<gh7ulq> ppq: un nu?
<ppq> gh7ulq: probier's mal mit dieser firmware http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/plain/rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin
<ppq> gh7ulq: ah, grad nochmal ins wiki geschaut, ist doch drin.
<ppq> gh7ulq: "Der Systemtreiber rtl8192cu ist instabil zudem gibt es oft Verbindungsprobleme. Unter Ubuntu 12.** kann ein Treiber von Realtek nachinstalliert werden. Hier gibt es allerdings wieder Einschränkungen bei den Ländereinstellung, nur die Funkkanäle 1-11 werden unterstützt. Der Treiber funktioniert ebenfalls nicht mehr mit aktuellen Kernelversionen unter Ubuntu 12.10."
<gh7ulq> ppq: hmm. das heißt dann wohl ich schick ihn zurück
<gh7ulq> ppq: danke soweit! (-:
<ppq> gh7ulq: probier mal dies: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-stick-524440/3/#post-5210562
<kubine> Title: Wlan stick › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> ist es normal, dass ich als normaler nutzer nicht auf /dev/ttyUSB0 zugreifen darf oder müsste ich das können?
<dAnjou> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 188, 0 Mär 28 14:54 /dev/ttyUSB0
<dAnjou> müsste ich in der gruppe dialout sein .. per default?
<dAnjou> vllt. kann das mal jemand bei sich gucken
<gh7ulq> ppq: danke, aber ich will nicht nochmal lange rumprobieren. deshalb hab ich mir ja eine neue karte bestellt, nu läuft sie wieder nicht, obwohl ich vorher hier gefragt und in den tabellen geschaut habe. kannst du mir vielleicht was bei amazon empfehlen, was wahrscheinlich unter kub 12.04 läuft?
<dAnjou> !hcl > gh7ulq 
<kubine> gh7ulq: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<dAnjou> da gibts aber noch eine
<dAnjou> http://linuxhcl.com/
<kubine> Title: Home Page - Linux Hardware Compatibility List (at linuxhcl.com)
<geser> dAnjou: der erste User (Admin-User) sollte automatisch in dialout sein, ich weiß aber nicht, ob zusätzliche User per default auch drin sind
<dAnjou> geser: danke
<ppq> gh7ulq: problem ist, dass man nie genau weiß, welche revision/version eines wlan sticks man geliefert bekommt. man kann vom modellnamen leider nicht auf den verwendeten chip schließen. ist also überwiegend glückssache
<gh7ulq> ppq: ok, danke. hab schon sowas geahnt
<gh7ulq> dAnjou: ist gut gemeint, aber siehst ja selbst was ppq schreibt
<dAnjou> jo
<gh7ulq> dAnjou: zumal ich ja schon diesmal vorher geschaut hatte
<gh7ulq> also. machts jut. (-:
<Wiesl> hallo! jemand hier der einen lernwilligen Newbie (oder auch Noob) kurz an die Hand nehmen will?
<LetoThe2nd> Wiesl: frag einfach was dich beschäftigt, wenns jemand weiss wird er/sie sicher antworten
<Wiesl> wie kann ich ein funktionierendes Shell Skript per graph. Oberfläche ausführen, wenn ich die Shell Datei quasi audf der Arbeitsfläche liegen habe?
<Wiesl> mit "./xyt" funktionierts
<Wiesl> aber mit Doppelklick im Terminal ausführen nicht^
<LetoThe2nd> Wiesl: also du willst das ding per klick starten?
<Wiesl> jo^ Trivial ich weiß
<Wiesl> aber bei genau solch kleinen dingen verzweifle ich ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> nö passt schon. google buzzword: "linux desktop file", vielleicht noch um "shell script" ergänzen
<LetoThe2nd> -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141229/how-to-add-a-shell-script-to-launcher-as-shortcut
<LetoThe2nd> das schaut gut aus.
<kubine> Title: How to add a shell script to launcher as shortcut - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> nur halt eben nicht mit gksudo in nem systemordner, sondern einfach mit gedit in deinem desktop-ordner
<LetoThe2nd> wäre mein ansatz
<Wiesl> werde mich mnal durchkämpfen
<Wiesl> komisch ist, dass bei "im Terminal ausführen" der Terminal kurz aufploppt und einfach wieder verschwindet
<LetoThe2nd> sry, ist nicht gerade mein spezialgebiet weil mir direktes tippen lieber ist statt was anklicken ;)
<dnano91> ich hab einen mac, auf dem sollen win und linux laufen (kein macos). da win ja nicht mit apples efi klar kommt, hab ich die festplatte auf mbr geändert. ist es möglich win im mbr mode und ubuntu (trotz mbr partitions tabelle) im efi mode zu installieren? so würde wenigstens ubuntu schneller starten
<mgolisch> dnano91: haeh?
<bekks> dnano91: Nein, ist es nicht. Windows kommt mit EFI klar, ab Windows 7, ebenso Ubuntu. Und einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied kann es technikbedingt an der Stelle nicht geben.
<mgolisch> und ich wuerde fast eher osx behalten, zumindest auf meinem 2011 macbook ist linux nicht so der hit
<mgolisch> dnano91: also eigentlich sollte sowohl linux als auch windows mit dem efi klarkommen und gpt partionierten festplatten
<mgolisch> dnano91: und ich wuerde ein minimales osx immer installiert lassen wegen firmware updates usw die in den macosx updates drin sind
<dnano91> mgolisch: ĵa das mit den updates hab ich mir auch schon überlegt...
<dnano91> aber win7 und 8 haben bei mir immer gemeckert, dass das gpt schema nicht dem standard entspricht
<mgolisch> naja wie gesagt probiers halt mal, ich hab das linux wieder entfernt weil osx auf dem macbook einfach viel besser funktioniert
<dnano91> jop... werd mich dann bisschen damit beschäftigen
<mgolisch> also ich hab auch windows 7 installiert das ging bei mir ohne probleme
<mgolisch> die 64bit version
<dnano91> okay... welches bootcamp hast du auf windows denn oben?
<LetoThe2nd> können wir das ganze dann so langsam ins OT oder ein query verschieben? vielen dank :)
<dnano91> LetoThe2nd: es schreibt hier doch gerade eh keiner O.o
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: um das gehts gar nicht. wie gesagt, bitte ins OT oder qry.
<bekks> Es hat trotzdem nichts mit Ubuntu Support zu tun, ob Windows etwas tut oder nicht :)
<pcworld> kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen: wie gibt man in git nochmal eine revision nach bzw. vor einem bestimmten Hash an?
<apollo13> #git ?
<nevchen> nabend
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-29
<oyla> Moin! Ich bin gerade am Grübeln. Ich hab momentan ein Debian auf ner 160Gb festplatte laufen. Das Ganze system soll nun uf eine SD karte mit 8GB (Passt, ist wneig drauf). Nun würde ich sagen einfach per "cp" alles ab / raufkopieren, aber wie kommt er denn dazu die SD karte auch zu booten?
<k1l> oyla: das fragst du am besten die debian jungs :)
<oyla> och warum ubuntu/debian. Klatsch ich mir KDE oder Gnome rauf ist es ubuntu. Ist halt nur mein Server
<oyla> könnte genau so gut n vollwertiges ubuntu sein
<k1l> oyla: debian hat einige änderungen um gegensatz zu ubuntu. also fragst du am besten die debian leute.
<sidgwick> hallo ?
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Mit bind9 scheint es ein Problem zu geben. http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Kritischer-Fehler-in-BIND-9-Versionen-1832776.html
<yogg> Weiß jemand ob der Patch unter Ubuntu schon eingeflegt wurde?
<kubine> Title: Kritischer Fehler in BIND-9-Versionen | heise Security (at www.heise.de)
<yogg> Bzw. da Ubuntu 10.04 Bind in Version 9.7 verwendet ob die selber was geschrieben haben
<bullgard4> yogg: In meinem Xubuntu 12.04.2 ist automatisch installiert das Paket bind9-host Version 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.5. Es ist also ein Ubuntu-spezifische Version des Programms.
<yogg> bullgard4: Auf meinem 10.04 habe ich auch ein "1:9.7.0.dfsg.P1-1ubuntu0.8" die Frage ist ob da bereits ein Patch drinnen ist
<bullgard4> yogg: Ich bejahe die Frage, da dies durch die spezielle Versionsnummer angezeigt wird.
<yogg> bullgard4: ok meine Frage war falsch. Das ein Patch drinnen ist, ist klar. Ich würde nur gern wissen ob ein PAtch für das Problem von oben drinnen ist.
<yogg> Das problem hier ist auf jedenfall gefixed da "P1" am bind Paket hinten dran steht. http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Kritischer-Fehler-laesst-BIND-abstuerzen-1380794.html
<kubine> Title: Kritischer Fehler lässt BIND abstürzen | heise Security (at www.heise.de)
<bullgard4> yogg: Bitte lies die README-Datei des Pakets.
<bullgard4> Mein Bind stürzt nicht ab.
<yogg> bullgard4: wo find ich denn die readme? Dann hat sich das Problem für die Zukunft erledigt ^^
<bullgard4> yogg: (Du kannst sie z. B. mittels Synaptic unter "Installed Files" finden. Ihr Path ist /usr/share/doc/bind9-host/changelog.Debian.gz.
<yogg> bullgard4: besten dank
<Whoppi> ault
<bekks> ehler
<approach> Ich habe eine .sh Datei auf dem Desktop, wenn ich die Starten möchte bekomme ich immer die Frage: Wollen Sie »primary.sh« ausführen oder ihren Inhalt anzeigen lassen? »primary.sh« ist eine ausführbare Textdatei.
<approach> Ich möchte die Datei immer Ausführen!
<bekks> Mach ein Terminal auf, gehe nach ~/Desktop/ und führe sie aus.
<approach> bekks: Ja ich weis so kriege ich die Datei auf. Ich möchte es aber durch klicken öffnen.
<approach> Bzw. sofort ausführen
<approach> bekks: ahh man kann einen Starter anlegen xD
<Arcardy> ich hab eine frage... wenn ich von ubuntu 11.10 auf 12.04LTS update gehen dann meine daten verloren
<paul_harfe> Arcardy: Wenn deinen Daten alle auf /home/ liegen und du alles richtig machst, dann nicht
<Arcardy> ok danke... und ich hab mir die neueste version von gnome installiert, wo ist da der ausschalt knopf? unter meinem namen seh ich nur bildschirm sperren, benutzer wechseln, abmelden und bereitschaft aber kein ausschalten
<paul_harfe> Arcardy: hm, dass weiß ich auch nicht
<paul_harfe> notfalls über die konsole runterfahren
<k1l_> Arcardy: generell klappen die uogrades ohne verlust. aber für den fall der fälle ist ein aktuelles backup sicher nicht schlecht
<Arcardy> ok ich speicher noch schnell die daten... und shutdown -h -t 1 ist eine minute... solange muss ich dann immer warten...
<paul_harfe> du kannst auch einfach 'now' angeben
<paul_harfe> also einfach 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<k1l_> Arcardy: shift drücken
<bekks> "sudo init 0"
<k1l_> Arcardy: wenn du aber fremdquellen isntallierst fragst du am besten die bereitsteller der fremdquellen zu spezifischen problemen damit
<Arcardy> ok vielen dank, das teste ich gleich aus...
<Arcardy> ahh ich hab gegoogelt und hab herausgefunden, das ich einfach alt drücken muss, dann meinen namen anklicken muss, und dann steht das ausschalten... umständlich, aber ok...
<k1l_> ach stimmt, alt wars, nicht shift
<bekks> Lieber umständlich als gar nicht.
<sash_> Arcardy: Das kann man über ein Gnome-Addon auch ändern.
<Arcardy> welches denn? wie funktioniert das?
<sash_> Arcardy: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Shell_Extensions
<k1l_> gnome hat doch die extensions seite. (das sollte man doch wissen, wenn man sich extra das neuste gnome-shell installiert)
<kubine> Title: GNOME Shell Extensions › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Arcardy> oh das wusste ich garnicht :O danke!
<sash_> Arcardy: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/5/alternative-status-menu/
<kubine> Title: Alternative Status Menu - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<Arcardy> vielen dank... jetzt weiss ich alles was ich wissen wollte
<crusan> hallo. bei gnome fehlt bei mir an jedem fenster die leiste mit dem knöpfen max/min/close. und ich kann auch keine fenster verschieben. was fehlt?
<bekks> Die Fensterdekoration.
<blubb33> Hallo,ich hab Ubuntu12.10 neu installiert und Grafikprobleme (Radeon HD 6450). Schwarzer Screen bzw flimmernder Mauszeiger nach Neustart bzw. schlechte Auflösung wenn ich im RecoveryModus starte. Kann das an den Treibern liegen? Wenn ja, was muss ich da installieren?
<exogen> wie kann ich Windows Partitionen komplett unter Kubuntu 12.04 im Dolphin unsichtbar machen?
<exogen> mit /etc/fstab oder iwie anders?
<bekks> Ich wüsste nicht wie das gehen soll.
<bekks> Mit der fstab bindet man sie ein.
<exogen> Die Partition werden über udev angezeigt oder?
<exogen> *Partitionen
<exogen> mir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev#Partition-mit-Windows-ausblenden könnte das gehen ^^
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lx4r> Hallo, frohe Ostern euch allen :-)
<lx4r> Ich habe ein Problem: Aus irgendwelchen Gründen kann ich mich nicht zu meinem 5Ghz-WLAN verbinden obwohl es erkannt wird und das Passwort sicher stimmt, 2,4 Ghz klappt einwandfrei (selber Router).
<lx4r> Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe
<lx4r> Ich habe eine Intel-WLAN-Karte (falls das weiterhilft) ....
<nevchen> lx4r:  und wo ist das problem wenns mit 2,4 einwandfrei geht? 
<nevchen> ansonsten bräuchte man genauere auskünfte
<nevchen> chip
<nevchen> routermodell
<nevchen> treiber
<lx4r> nevchen: Das Problem ist, dass das 2,4-Band gejammt ist weil ich in einem großen Haus wohne,
<lx4r> nevchen: Kann ich den Chip irgendwie herausfinden per Terminalbefehl?
<k1l_> lx4r: lspci
<k1l_> wenn es kein usb stick ist , dann lsusb
<lx4r> nevchen: Router ist ein Linksys E4200 von Cisco
<nevchen> ist da dd-wrt drauf?
<lx4r> k1l_: Klingt das hier richtig? 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24)
<k1l_> jo
<lx4r> nevchen: Nein, die normale Firmware
 * nevchen vermutet, dass evtl. was mit den verschlüsselungsmechanismen nicht passt , aber k1l_  hat wohl mehr ahnung
<k1l_> ich würde spontan mal auf ein problem mit dem treiber bei 5ghz tippen
<nevchen> k1l_:  gibt es dazu was in der wiki?
<k1l_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202288/how-do-i-require-use-of-the-5-ghz-band-when-connecting-to-a-wireless-n-access-po  geht wohl nur wenn man den channel angibt
<kubine> Title: How do I require use of the 5 GHz band when connecting to a Wireless N access point? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<lx4r> hmmmmm
<lx4r> Ich bin gerade etwas überfordert ^^
<nevchen> lx4r:  kommst du weiter?
<lx4r> nevchen: Nicht wirklich, ich frage mich gerade wie ich den Kanal rausfinden soll
<nevchen> im webmenü das routers müsste er zu finden sein
<nevchen> meistens ist er auf auto eingestellt
<lx4r> und das muss sich jetzt ändern?
<nevchen> kannst ja mal mit den kanälen rumspielen
<nevchen> ob du dann ne verbindung bekommst
<lx4r> Aber ich kann nur per Terminal auf einen festen Kanal verbinden, nicht grafisch?
<nevchen> lx4r:  also soweit ich mich erinnere gibst du den kanal mit dem router vor
<lx4r> nevchen: HMmmm, okay, ich stelle jetzt mal einen ein
<nevchen> gute idee
<lx4r> nevchen: Hmmm, komisch, jetzt kann ich mich verbinden, habe dann aber kein Internet
<nevchen> hmm übermittelt er alle zugangsdaten richtig?
<nevchen> ansonsten mal versuchen manuell einzurichten
<lx4r> nevchen: Wie meinst du das? Woran kann ich das sehen?
<nevchen> ist in den verbindungsinformationen des rechners : dns , gateway etc. richtig eingetragen?
<darkfire> Hallo gibt es einen Cameratreiber für ne Speedlink mit mikro inside?
<darkfire> bei der Quickcam wird das Mikro in den Audioeinstellungen angezeigt, bei der Speedlink nicht.
<lx4r> nevchen: Sorry, dass ich so dumm bin: Wo finde ich die Verbindungsinformationen?
<nevchen> darkfire:  dazu müsste man das genaue modell wissen
<nevchen> lx4r:  normales ubuntu mit unity?
<darkfire> ich sehe nur es ist ne Speedlink Webcam, die 360 grad schwenkbar ist und sechs leuchtdioden hat.
<darkfire> genaues Modell nicht ersehbar.
<nevchen> über usb angeschlossen?
<lx4r> nevchen: Verdammt, muss jetzt gehen
<lx4r> nevchen: Bist du später noch da?
<nevchen> lx4r:  ich häng eigentlich immer hier rum
<nevchen> sonst gibt es aber auch noch viele andere leute die hier ahnung haben ;)
<nevchen> einfach glück versuchen 
<lx4r> nevchen: Super, dann komme ich heute Abend wieder 
<lx4r> nevchen: Danke aber schonmal für die Hilfe :-)
<nevchen> nicht dafür
<nevchen> und viel erfolg
<nevchen> ;)
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand mit dem Public-Key helfen. Will ssh und sshfs ohne Passwort verbinden. Auf dem Server hab ich mit ssh-keygen -t rsa id_rsa erzeugt. Oder hätte das auf Client gemacht gehört?
<keggy> auf dem client
<dreamon> keggy, Demnach kopier ich diesen rsa key des clienten auf den Server?
<keggy> cat id_rsa.pub | ssh sshuser@[server-IP] 'cat >>~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<keggy> mit dem oben genannte befehl
<k1l> dreamon: ich meine im wiki ist das sehr auführlich erklärt
<apollo13> eigentlich is ssh-copy-id dafür da^^
<keggy> hat hier jemand dovecot und postfix im einsatz?
<dreamon> k1l, Ich hab das Wiki vor mir aber ich bin verwirrt wie es dort beschrieben ist. Was die da mit Lokal meinen.. da wußt ich nicht mehr weiter
<k1l> lokal heisst das ding vor deiner nase
<apollo13> keggy: sicherlich, bitte keine metafragen
<dreamon> k1l, Ich hab beide Systeme vor der Nase
<keggy> ok , seit ich in der dovecot.conf ssl aktiviert habe, versendet postfix keine emails mehr
<apollo13> was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
<keggy> das ist die frage
<apollo13> die frage ist eher: was hast du an der postfix config getan
<k1l> dreamon: "Nun muss noch der öffentliche Schlüssel, zu erkennen an der Endung .pub (id_rsa.pub), auf dem Zielsystem deponiert werden. Dazu dient das Programm ssh-copy-id. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt muss die Authentifizierung per Passwort noch erlaubt sein (PasswordAuthentication yes):"
<k1l> dreamon: schlüssel auf dem client erzeugen und mittels ssh-copy-id auf den server schieben
<keggy> config > http://piratenpad.de/p/xKGw9GOGLx
<kubine> Title: Piratenpad (at piratenpad.de)
<keggy> SASL scheint nicht richtig konfiguriert zu sein
<apollo13> das hat nix mit dovecot zu tun, du musst die sasl auth bei postfix beheben
<keggy> und wie?
<apollo13> Mar 29 17:27:32 keggy-it postfix/smtpd[1884]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory <--  das da braucht er ;)
<keggy> was muss denn da rein?
<apollo13> hä? nix, das ist nen unix socket
<apollo13> du musst dovecot so einrichten dass über diesen socket die auth abgewickelt wird
<keggy> weil die datei ist vorhanden
<dreamon> k1l, Schon schon.. aber was ist das Zielsystem. keggy, hat mir mit dem Satz "auf dem client" die Richtung gezeigt. Jetzt gehts. Danke! 
<apollo13> keggy: wo?
<keggy> /var/spool/postfix/private
<apollo13> und ist das auch das postfix queue dir?
<k1l> dreamon: zielsystem ist der server. dein ziel ist es ja dich auf dem server ohne passwort anzumelden. das finde ich eindeutig formuliert :/
<keggy> es wurde standardmäßig angelegt
<apollo13> das war nicht meine frage
<keggy> wie finde ich das raus?
<apollo13> config anschauen?!
<apollo13> und dann die permissions von dem zeugs anschauen, nicht dass die dovecot gehören
<keggy> wo würde das in der config stehen?
<dreamon> k1l, Schön das es für dich eindeutig ist. Für mich war es das eben nicht. Sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt. ( Ich hoffe auf dein Verständnis )
<apollo13> keine ahnung, hab hier grad keinen postfix mit so einem setup
<keggy> srw-rw----  1 postfix postfix    0 Mar 29 17:46 auth
<keggy> gehört auf jeden fall postfix und der gruppe postfix
<Plexus> moin mädels
<wilde_wurst> hallo, ich würd gerne alle Meldungen beim booten sehen, kann man einfach alles von dem "Wahnsinn" grub2 löschen und lilo oder so nehmen?
<apollo13> keggy: gut, dann ignorier das kurz und fix den error von danach im logfile
<apollo13> wilde_wurst: quiet aus der config entfernen…
<bullgard4> wilde_wurst: Nein.
<apollo13> und lilo oder so ändert daran auch nicht viel
<bekks> bullgard4: Klar.
<Plexus> ich überlege atm meinen i3 im server durch nen i5 zu ersetzen da ich mit ner vollverschlüsselung (aes) des systems liebäugele und auch viel mit vbox arbeite
<apollo13> bullgard4: hä?
<bekks> bullgard4: Das ist Unsinn.
<k1l> wilde_wurst: quiet und spalsh rausnehmen aus der grub zeile
<wilde_wurst> thx
<Plexus> ich würde wirklich nur die cpu austauschen... müsste ich um die dazugewonnenen befehlssätze nutzen zu können das sys komplett neu aufsetzen?
<k1l> wilde_wurst: und ob grub oder lilo oder sonstwas hat damit nichts zu tun
<bekks> Plexus: Nein.
<Plexus> oder reichts einfach nen kernel neu zu installieren?
<apollo13> gar nix tun und gut ist
<bekks> Plexus: Selbst das brauchst du nicht zu tun.
<keggy> apollo13: und wie?
<Plexus> öcht? 
<bekks> Plexus: Ja, echt.
<Plexus> kihl danke
<apollo13> keggy: naja mechanism list angeben klingt zum beispiel vernünftig, das log sagt doch eh exakt was fehlt
<Plexus> ich dahcte immer, der kernel würde entsprechend der eigenschaften der cpu entsprechend einige sachen dann auch schonmal weglassen
<bekks> Plexus: Nein, das ist nicht der Fall.
<keggy> weisst du wie man eine mechanismlist anlegt?
<Plexus> ja dann danke ich vielmals für die schnelle antwort
<apollo13> keggy: ich würde dir erstmal raten das ganze lokal und in ruhe zu machen
<keggy> heisst?
<bekks> Dass du das besser nicht auf einem öffentlich erreichbaren Server tust.
<apollo13> vbox aufsetzen und nicht auf liveservern rumspielen
<Plexus> *wynke
<daswort> Wie ist das Standardverhalten wenn man in der fstab ein NAS mit "defauls, _netdev" mountet. "netdev" ist mir klar, das wird erst gemountet wenn der Network-Stack da ist. Aber bei defaults, was passiert wenn das Gerät nicht anwesend ist? Startet der Computer oder nicht da nicht gemountet werden kann?
<bekks> So ist es.
<daswort> bekks~ Und wie sorge ich dafür dass er startet auch wenn das NAS abwesend ist?
<daswort> nofail?
<bekks> In dem du defaults,noauto setzt.
<bekks> nofail gibt es nicht.
<daswort> "nofail Keine Fehler für dieses Gerät melden, wenn es nicht existiert."
<daswort> Aus der Manpage.
<bekks> Dann probiers doch. :)
<daswort> Argh, nein, das ist Versionsabhängig.
<daswort> noauto möchte ich aber nicht. Das Gerät soll automatisch gemountet werden, wenn das Gerät aber nicht da ist, soll der Computer trotzdem starten.
<wilde_wurst> ich gebs auf :(
<keggy> der server ist ne testkiste
<daswort> bekks~ Oder verstehe ich noauto falsch?
<apollo13> keggy: die öffentlich erreichbar ist :þ
<keggy> stimmt
<bekks> daswort: noauto mounted nicht automatisch.
<keggy> ;-)
<apollo13> somit glaubt dir das mit testkiste keiner mehr
<wilde_wurst> brub2 is schlimmer als die Pest
<wilde_wurst> grub2*
<keggy> ist wirklich nen test dedicated server
<apollo13> wilde_wurst: ich würde eher sagen das problem sitzt vorm computer, was ist das problem mit der anleitung von k1l ?
<keggy> nur zum spielen und testen
<sdx32> wilde_wurst: du kannst sinnfrei rumfluchen (aber bitte nicht hier) oder einfach die Frage stellen ;)
<daswort> also ist der einzige vorteil von mounts mit noauto dass man sie einfach über mount -a einhängen kann und sich nicht erst die UUID, Orte oder ähnlich heraus suchen muss. bekks 
<bekks> daswort: Es hat den Vorteil, dass das System beim Booten nicht hängenbleibt.
<sdx32> daswort: womöglich willst du auch mal einen Blick auf nobootwait werfen.
<dreamon> ssh pi@192.168.0.110 -> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key -> Ich hab die auhorized_keys gelöscht und die schlüssel nochmal neu übertragen für jeden PC. Die stehen auch drin. Aber es kommt jetzt immer dieser Fehler!
<bekks> Welchen Schlüssel denn genau?
<daswort> bekks~ Das habe ich verstanden, aber mir erschließt sich der Sinn noch nicht ganz genau… Habe gerade den einleitenden Satz von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab mit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab verglichen. Das erklärts.
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> daswort: en Sinn hast du vorhin wiedergegeben und ich habe es bestätigt.
<dreamon> ssh-keygen -t rsa -> dann -> cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh pi@192.168.0.110 'cat >>~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<daswort> Habs mittlerweile verstanden. Dank dir. bekks 
<dreamon> Wenn ich auf dem Server die beiden keys vergleiche sind sie Identisch. Auf server und clienten. 
<bekks> dreamon: Aber den alten Key hast du vorher nicht aus der authorized_keys gelöscht, oder?
<dreamon> Ich habe die Datei komplett gelöscht. Und mit diesen Befehlen wieder neu angelegt.
<daswort> sdx32~ Gibts leider nicht überall. Steht zumd. nicht in jeder Manpage, bei 12.10 stehts drin, bei Debian…
<bekks> dreamon: Umständlicher geht es kaum.
<dreamon> bekks, hihi.. 
<bekks> dreamon: ssh-keygen -t rsa; scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub pi@192.168.0.110:/home/pi/.ssh/authorized_keys
<apollo13> bekks: eeks, ssh-copy-id bitte
<bekks> apollo13: SowasgibtsunterUNIXnicht :)
<apollo13> bekks: gutdasswirLINUXhaben
<bekks> apollo13: findichauch :)
<dreamon> Ähm. *ganz kleinlaut* Kann das probelm daran liegen. Will sagen das in der authorized_keys (auf dem Server) ja die beiden clienten drin stehen. Könnte es sein, der client das Problem ist und einen anderen key verwendet?
<apollo13> dreamon: klar, das hat mitm server nix zu tun
<dreamon> Ein "wrong key" Meldung wäre eindeutiger. Oder was sagt mir diese Meldung?
<apollo13>  Agent admitted failure to sign using the key heißt im normalfall eher dass die password eingabe fürn key nicht geklappt hat
<dreamon> Wie kann ich überprüfen welchen key der client beim verbinden verwendet?
<apollo13> -vvv
<dreamon> apollo13,  ?
<apollo13> -vvv angeben
<apollo13> eg verbose, mehr verbose und noch mehr verbose
<dreamon> ja.. aber wo ? du meinst bei ssh -vvv pi@192.168.0.110
<bekks> ssh ist das Problem. Also wohl bei ssh.
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658817/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Zeile 9
<dreamon> Nunja. Warum schaut er in die "id_rsa" und nicht in die "id_rsa.pub"?
<bekks> Das musst du deine ssh config fragen.
<Wiesl> Hallo! bräuchte kurze Hilfe, wie sieht der "cp" Befehl aus, wenn ich von Ubuntu auf einen WIN7 Rechner eine Datei kopieren möchte?
<apollo13> cp /pfad1 /pfad2
<apollo13> oder ist das ein anderer rechner :þ
<Wiesl> ja von PC1 (LInux) auf PC 2 (Win7)
<dreamon> Ok ist klar. Hab den id_rsa erzeugt und den id_rsa.pub kopiert.. .. Aua das ist mal wieder peinlich.
<bekks> Wiesl: Nimm WinSCP und kopier die Daten dann von Windows aus.
<Wiesl> habe es schon mit cp xyz \\192.168.x.y\Freigabe , klappt aber ir nicht
<bekks> Wiesl: Das kann nicht funktionieren.
<apollo13> dreamon: du musst ja auch nur den pub kopieren
<bekks> Wiesl: Wenn, dann müsstest du das Share erst mounten.
<apollo13> Wiesl: cp kann nur im lokalen system rumkopieren
<Wiesl> also ich kann per graph. Oberfläche problemlos darauf zugriefen
<Wiesl> gibt es keinen Shell Befehl der das im terminal kann^?
<Wiesl> sry für die dummen Fragen
<bekks> Wiesl: "mount" und danach "cp".
<apollo13> wenns in der grafischen oberfläche geht kannst wahrscheinlich über gvfs kopieren
<apollo13> geh mal nach ~/.gvfs (in ner shell) und schau was dort rumliegt
<Wiesl> sry bin Linux Neuling
<apollo13> warum kopierst du eigentlich nicht einfach über die grafische oberfläche wenns dort eh geht?!
<Wiesl> ich greife per Putty auf den Linux PC zu
<Wiesl> der hat dann keinen Monitor mehr
<apollo13> interessante definition von grafischer oberfläche
<Wiesl> und ich möchte dann im Terminal eine Datei herkopieren
<apollo13> dann nimm winscp wie bekks sagte
<bekks> Putty ist ein SSH Terminal und keine graphische Oberfläche.
<Wiesl> sagte ich doch ned
<bekks> Und wenn Du sowieso am Windows-Rechner sitzt: Nimm WinSCP und kopier den Kram damit.
<Wiesl> ich sitze gerade an meinem Linux PC und kann im Dateimanager auf meinen Win 7 PC zugreifen
<Wiesl> aber ich kann keine Datei im Terminal kopieren
<dreamon> Ok, es klappt immer noch nicht. Gleicher Fehler. Obwhl diese "id_rsa" vorhanden ist. Could not load as a RSA1 public key. *kopfkratz*
<bekks> Wiesl: Dann koipier das Zeug über den Dateimanager.
<apollo13> dreamon: am client brauchst schon beide ;)
<bekks> dreamon: id_rsa ist der private key, id_rsa.pub der public key. Und man kopiert den public key in die authorized_keys des servers.
<Wiesl> +bekks: sry falls ich mich umständlich ausdrücke nochmal: ich möchte per .sh Datei ein Verzeichnis auf meinen Win 7 rechner kopieren
<apollo13> Wiesl: __geht nicht__ -- nimm einfach WinSCP
<Wiesl> da mein Linux PC normalerweise keinen Monitor hat
<bekks> Wiesl: Dann mounte das Windowsshare vorher.
<apollo13> oder mounte das zeugs, aber wenn du nicht weißt wie das geht ist WinSCP einfacher
<Wiesl> und ich per Putty auf den terminal des Linux PC zugreife
<bekks> Wiesl: Wenn Dir das zu kompliziert ist: Nimm WinSCP.
<bekks> Wiesl: Wenn du am Windowsrechner sitzt: Nimm WinSCP.
<Wiesl> ok dann schau ich mir WIN SCP mal an
<Wiesl> danke
<Wiesl> aber dann könnte ich doch einfach per "Freigabe" am Linux PC arbeiten und die Dateien per Hand im Exoplorer kopieren, oder?
<bekks> Das sagten wir Dir auch schon dreimal.
<Wiesl> dann brauche ich ja WINSCP gar ned, oder^?
<bekks> Lies doch bitte auch, wenn du fragst.
<Wiesl> naja, die Sache ist die das ich sehr viele Arbeitsschritte nun schon in einer Shell hatte
<Wiesl> sry natürlich lese ich
<bekks> Wir sagten dir dreimal: mounte es, dann benutz cp
<dreamon> Auf dem Server gibt es keine .ssh/config könnte es damit was zu tun haben. Ich habs nun mehrmals versucht. Kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung
<bekks> dreamon: die .ssh/config hat es auch noch nie gegeben.
<apollo13> warum sollte der server eine client config brauchen
<bekks> dreamon: entweder .ssh/sshd_config oder .ssh/ssh_config - für ssh server und ssh client. Auf demselben Rechner.
<Longbottom> Wiesl: Wenn du es wirklich aus der Shell machen möchtest und nicht mounten möchtest, ist smbclient vielleicht etwas für dich, siehe z.B.: http://www.odi.ch/weblog/posting.php?posting=343
<kubine> Title: Copy to an SMB share (at www.odi.ch)
<Wiesl> kämpfe mich schon seid einiger Zeit durch die "man mount", ist halt nicht so einfach und ich dachte es gibt einen leichteren weg
<apollo13> ja, winscp ;)
<bekks> Wiesl: Ja, entweder graphisch über den Linucdateimanager oder über Winscp.
<bekks> Wiesl: Das war jetzt das fünfte Mal :)
<Wiesl> das ich das richtige verstehe, durch einen Doppelklick im Dateimanager auf meinen Netzwerkpc wird er automatisch gemounted? und per Shell müsste ich das manuel machen?
<bekks> Richtig.
<Wiesl> jetzt komme ich der Sache näher (verständnistechnisch^)
<dreamon> Irgendwas hab ich total versemmelt. Wie kann ich den ssh server komplett neu installieren? oder daruf ich einfach das zeug im .ssh verzeichnis löschen?
<bekks> 12Wenn du es löscht, wird der nicht mehr starten.
<dreamon> Könnte mir vorstellen das ich die known_hostes vergrault habe, indem ich die authorized gelöscht hab
<apollo13> wat?
<bekks> Die haben nichts miteinander zu tun.
<bekks> Weisst du überhaupt, was in den beiden Dateien drinsteht?
<bekks> In der einen die dem CLIENT bekannten Server, in der anderen die dem SERVER bekannten öffentlichen Schlüssel.
<dreamon> Ah ok, dann hat das known_hosts eigentlich nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun
<bekks> Natürlich nicht.
<bekks> Generier den Key auf dem Client, kopier den public key in die authorized_keys des Servers, und fertig.
<bekks> Du hast vorhin public und private Key verwechselt.
<apollo13> ssh-copy-id, wie oft denn noch bekks :þ
<bekks> Jaaaaa. :P
<dreamon> bekks, Ja, aber das hab ich inzwischen korrigiert und mehrmals geprüft. die "id_rsa.pub" vom clienten ist mit einem Eintrag in der authorized_keys  des SErvers identisch.  
<dreamon> Die hier haben ähnliches Problem -> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/agent-admitted-failure-to-sign-using-the-key/#post-3385002
<kubine> Title: Agent admitted failure to sign using the key › Serverdienste und Dateifreigaben im Netzwerk › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Ich halts ja nicht aus. Jetzt hab ich einen von den beiden clienten rebootet.. jetzt komm ich rein. Ja sagamal.
<iCarly>  /exit
<ulrich> Guten Abend zusammen!
<nevchen> hi ulrich 
<ulrich> Wie bekomme ich eine CD nach dem Brennen aus dem Laufwerk? Die Auswerftaste funktioniert nicht, mechanisch gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die CD erscheint auch nicht auf dem Desktop oder sonstwo, wo man mit Rechts-Klick was versuchen könnte...
<bekks> Büroklammer durch das kleine Löchlein an der Schublade einführen, und den Auswurfmechanismus betätigen.
<koegs> "eject" gibt es auch noch
<ulrich> bekks: dieses kleine Löchlein gibt es bei mir wohl nicht. (DELL Vostro)
<bekks> Hast du da mal ganz genau nachgesehen?
<ulrich> koegs: eject hats gebracht. Danke!
<ulrich> bekks: ja, eigentlich schon.
<bekks> Und uneigentlich?
<ulrich> bekks: bei mir gibt es keine Schublade sondern nur einen Schlitz. Und rund um diesen Schlitz gibt es definitiv kein solches Löchlein.
<ulrich> bekks: Aber das Problem hat sich mit eject gelöst.
<hjaekel> Hallo. In meinem Home habe ich noch andere Partitionen gemounted, die alle ihren eigenen Mülleimer haben. Die gelöschten Dateien sehe ich aber nciht, wenn ich den Mülleimer öffne. Wie kann ich die gelöschten Dateien anzeigen/endgültig löschen (ausser über die Kommandozeile)?
<ppq> hjaekel: auf den jeweiligen partitionen gibt es versteckte verzeichnisse, .Trash-1000 oder ähnlich dürften die heißen. die kannst du einfach löschen
<ppq> hjaekel: mit strg+h werden dir in den meisten dateimanagern versteckte dateien angezeigt
<ppq> hjaekel: damit das nicht wiederum in einen papierkorb verschoben wird: das verzeichnis markieren und shift+ent drücken
<hjaekel> ppq, OK danke. Also ist es das normale verhalten des Papierkorbs, dass er die Dateien dorthin schiebt, sie aber nicht anzeigt
<ppq> hjaekel: jein. du hast das schon richtig ausgedrückt: jedes dateisystem, sprich: jede partition hat seinen eigenen papierkorb
<ppq> hjaekel: sachen die du auf einer partition löschst, werden nicht in den hauptpapierkorb verschoben, das würde sehr viel i/o aufwand bedeuten
<hjaekel> ich hätte erwartet, dass der Papierkorb aus der Taskleiste eine aggregierte sicht anbietet
<ppq> stattdessen bleiben sie auf der gleichen festplatte, deshalb müssen nur inodes geändert werden, das dauert nur einen bruchteil einer sekunde
<hjaekel> ist schon klar, dass mv auf eine andere partition sich nicht lohnt
<ppq> nein, der haupt-papierkorb ist tatsächlich ein echtes verzeichnis, kein virtuelles. /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash/files/
<ppq> mit ein bisschen sonderbehandlung seitens nautilus zwar, aber ein normales verzeichnis
<ppq> so, bin weg *wink*
<Rochvellon> hm, könnt ihr auch nicht freebsd unter vbox 4.2.10 starten?
<koegs> da würde ich persönlich ja am ehesten mal die FreeBSD-Jungs oder Virtualbox-Jungs fragen
<Rochvellon> ah, da hat ein haken (io-apic) in den einstellungen gefehlt. deswegen konnte ich freebsd nicht starten.
<tokam> Hallo ich habe einen Dell 1335 CNW Drucker. Wie kann ich diesen unter Ubuntu zum drucken birngen? Er soll als Netzwerkdrucker über WLAN angesteuert werden.
<tokam> Sind hierzu auch alle Treiber notwendig? Scannen und Faxe empfangen sollte das Gerät auch können. 
<tokam> Das Gerät wird in dem Drucker Treiber Installationsassistenten nicht gelistet. eine ppt Datei auf der Treiber CD habe ich nicht gefunden. Die Suche im Installationsassitenten war erfolglos. Auch nach der USB ID Googeln hat mir noch nicht gehofen.
<tokam> Die Id lautet: 413c:5406
<tokam> Mein Vater hat mir den Flaschen Druckernamen genannt. Es ist ein Dell 1355CN
<robert1> tokam, ubuntuforums.org sagt, du kannst den linux-treiber für den Xerox WorkCentre 6015N benutzen da es sich nahezu um einen Klon handelt
<tokam> Bin dabei hier den Download zu starten zu kompilieren und den Instruktionen zu folgen 
<tokam> http://foo2hbpl.rkkda.com/
<kubine> Title: foo2hbpl: a linux printer driver for HBPL protocol (at foo2hbpl.rkkda.com)
<tokam> ist das zu empfehlen oder als kritisch zu betrachten?
<robert1> tokam, http://www.support.xerox.com/support/workcentre-6015/downloads/enus.html?operatingSystem=linux&fileLanguage=en
<kubine> Title: WorkCentre 6015 Drivers & Downloads (at www.support.xerox.com)
<robert1> tokam, kann ich nicht sagen, sehe gerade dass es sich um ein 32-Bit-deb handelt
<tokam> habe ein 64bit deb
<robert1> tokam, aber es gibt einen workaround um den treiber auf 64bit-systemen zu nutzen
<robert1> tokam, http://www.bertol.de/tiki-index.php?page=Xerox+WorkCentre+6015N+on+Linux+64bit+system&structure=Content&no_bl=y
<kubine> Title: Xerox WorkCentre 6015N on Linux 64bit system : Bertol.de Sit back! Use Linux!! (Alexander Bertol) (at www.bertol.de)
<tokam> die installation des .deb packes vom ersten link funktioniert. 
<tokam> muss ich cups installieren?
<robert1> tokam, das wird bei einer standart-installation mitinstalliert
<robert1> tokam, ich meine eine standart-ubuntu-installation
<robert1> tokam, hier gibts auch noch was http://foo2hbpl.rkkda.com/
<kubine> Title: foo2hbpl: a linux printer driver for HBPL protocol (at foo2hbpl.rkkda.com)
<robert1> tokam, ist aber schon was älter
<robert1> tokam, wobei: Tarball last modified: Sat Mar 23 15:08:49 2013
<tokam> der drucker funktioniert. vielen dank für die hilfe. ihr helft dabei dass ubuntu anwenderfreundlicher ist.
<tokam> eventuell sollte man den treiber mal zum download anbieten in der suche der druckerverwaltung
<Brokolie> He Leute, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Wine, ich möchte Gothic 2 auf meinem Ubuntu 12.04 zu laufen kriegen. Im Internet bringt mich nichts weiter. Aber anscheinend hat mein Problem etwas mit der Grafig zutun. (Geforce Go 7400) Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<sdx32> !appdb > Brokolie 
<kubine> Brokolie: Um nachzuschauen ob eine Windows-Application in WINE läuft schaue bitte in der AppDB nach: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Brokolie> Ich bin neu hier bei Linux, verzeiht es mir. Ja dort habe ich schon nachgeguckt ob Gothic 2 überhaupt mit Wine kompatibel ist, laut dem winehq ist es dies..
<sdx32> Brokolie: du startest das aus einem Terminal? Dann sieh doch mal die Meldungen dort an. Nach denen kann man im Zweifel auf googeln. Eine genauere Problembeschreibung wäre vllt. auch nützlich.
<sdx32> Brokolie: bitte im Kanal, da können andere auch helfen, zumal ich gleich gehen werd'. Und die Ausgaben am besten in einen Pastbin: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Brokolie> Okay ich versuche es mal..
<Brokolie> ich habs gemacht, aber fragt mich nicht ob ich es richtig gemacht habe...
<bekks> Wer ist er, und warum soll er etwas fragen?
<Brokolie> bekks:  ich habe halt ein problem und man sagte mir hier halt ich solle eine pastbin erstellen.. dies habe ich gemacht.. die frage ist ob ich es richtig gemacht habe und was ich jetzt machen soll
<mrkramps> Brokolie: hier verlinken :)
<bekks> Wie wäre es, wenn du uns die URL mitteilst?
<bekks> Errtane können wir sie nicht.
<Brokolie> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414152/
<kubine> Title: Gothic 2 unter Ubuntu 12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> eh, #winehq würde das besser aufgehoben sein
<Brokolie> dachte ich am anfang auch, aber dann habe ich nach lösungen gesucht und die sagte foreneinträge waren alle mit irgend was mit entweder 64 bit oder treibern zutun, ich habe aber ein 32 bit system und dachte deshalb es past besser hierrein
<mrkramps> Brokolie: es gibt unmengen gründe, warum eine bestimmte software unter wine funktioniert oder nicht - und ich möchte nicht unwillig sein, aber das kann hier eigentlich keiner supporten
<Brokolie> mhh okay... schade..
<mrkramps> Brokolie: probiere eine andere wine version aus, andere grafikkarten treiber, eine andere gothic 2 version…
<mrkramps> sollte eigentlich mit status gold laufen, version 1.30 und 1.5bla mit addon
<Brokolie> ich hab das aktuelle wine. und eigentlich auch das aktuelle gothic 2 mit addon
<mrkramps> Brokolie: wine ppa?
<Brokolie> ppa?
<mrkramps> Brokolie: die wine version aus den ubuntu-quellen oder aus der winhq-fremdquelle?
<Brokolie> aus den ubuntu quellen, heute erst runtergeladen
<mrkramps> version 1.4?
<Brokolie> jep
<mrkramps> hier http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=15497 wird für 12.04 mit 1.5.10 lauffähigkeit bestätigt
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Gothic II Gothic II Gold: 2.7 (at appdb.winehq.org)
<Brokolie> dort war ich auch schon, bevor ich es überhaupt installiert habe war ich dort um zu gucken ob es funktioniert. leider tat es dies trotzdem nicht
<mrkramps> Brokolie: welchen grafikkartentreiber verwendest du?
<Brokolie> den aus dem ubuntu-software-center. hab ihn da unter nvidia-173 gefunden. sagt dir das was? wenn nicht wo kann ich das nachgucken?
<mrkramps> Brokolie: habe ich gerade vergessen, sekunde
<mrkramps> Brokolie: die ausgabe von :$ sudo lshw -C display
<Brokolie> einfach komplett hier rein?
<mrkramps> Brokolie: nein, wieder in ein paste
<k1l> !nopaste > Brokolie 
<kubine> Brokolie: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Brokolie> ahh okay jetzt verstehe ich danke
<Brokolie> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414157/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> Brokolie: ok, den richtigen treiber läd er schonmal
<Brokolie> gut zu wissen.
<mrkramps> Brokolie: aber mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nicht sagen. evtl. mal eine neuere wine-version aus einer fremdquelle versuchen. ist aber auch keine erfolgsgarantie
<Brokolie> gut dann mache ich mich da morgen nochmal ran, bin nach einem tag wine rumquälen zu geschaft als dass ich jetzt weiter mache. Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe, echt nett von euch! Gute Nacht
<r0OOt> i discover a new exploit in ubuntu   http://rooot.dyndns-server.com/
<kubine> Title: ROOT (at rooot.dyndns-server.com)
<bekks> r0OOt: Then submit a bugreport instead posting webpages.
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-30
<d4vid> Hallo
<vlt> Hi
<d4vid> also ich habe ein problem .. aufm vserver den ich vorm jahr gemietet da drauf laueft ubuntu 12.04 und habe grafische oberflaeche installiert und eingerichtet. verbinden tue ich mittels vnc. Nun wollte ich teamspeak nutzen nur habe ein folgendes problem dat der keine keine soundkarte hat wenn ich lspci aufrufe.. was fuer moeglichkeiten habe um musik laufen zulassen ueber teamspeak?
<bekks> Autsch. Server, graphische Oberfläche, Teamspeak und dann auch noch Musik da drauf. Sorry, das will ich nicht supporten.
<d4vid> )))
<d4vid> Gibt da ne moeglichkeit z.b. wie virtuelle soundkarte zu erstellen auf software basis?
<bekks> d4vid: Viel unsicherer kann man einen Server ja kaum noch machen.
<vlt> d4vid: JACK
<k1l> d4vid: fürs streaming gibt es extra lösungen. über ts streamen ist da eher mit der rechten hand im linken ohr kratzen
<vlt> d4vid: Oder pulse.
<d4vid> vlt der erkennt meinen sound nicht und lspci ist auch ohne soundkarte
<vlt> d4vid: Wer? JACK oder pulse?
<d4vid> beides
<d4vid> Pulse
<vlt> bekks: Teamspeak ok, aber was ist gegen eine grafische Oberfläche zu sagen?
<d4vid> Jack kenn ich nicht
<bekks> vlt: Die hat auf einem Server nichts zu suchen, weil sie ungeahnte Angriffsvektoren eröffnet.
<vlt> d4vid: Ach so, ja, nee, dann kannst Du ihn nicht verwenden.
<vlt> bekks: Hö?
<d4vid> :(
<bekks> vlt: Nix hö. Ist so.
<d4vid> bekks keine panik aufm titanik ^^
<vlt> bekks: Welche denn? Hast Du ein Beispiel?
<bekks> d4vid: Ich habe keine Panik. Ich habe Erfahrung.
<d4vid> alles sicher 
<bekks> vlt: VNC ist nicht verschlüsselt. XDMCP auch nicht. Diverse Applikationen in einer grafischen Oberfläche öffnen unglaublich viele Ports, etc.
<bekks> d4vid: Wenn Du meinst.
<vlt> bekks: Ich nehme an, dass NIEMAND VNC ohne ssh nutzt.
<d4vid> bekks da laeuft kein apache und co
<d4vid> nur ein eggdrop
<bekks> vlt: Annahmen sind was schönes. Aber leider völlig realitätsfremd.
<d4vid> ich nutze vnc nur mit ssh tunneling)
<vlt> Ok, also unverschlüsslten Zugriff hatte ich jetzt ausgeschlossen. Aber weiter … was gibt es noch für Gefahren?
<vlt> bekks: ^
<bekks> vlt: Habe ich gerade aufgezählt.
<vlt> bekks: Die Ports öffnen sie doch aber nicht nur auf Servern. Was ist der Unterschied?
<bekks> vlt: Der Unterschied ist, dass du im Internet ein völlig offenes Ziel bist. Zuhause, hinter deinem heimischen Router bist Du das nicht in diesem Umfang.
<d4vid> warum erkennt mein ts keinen pulse und zeigt in der einstellungen keinen sound geraet an :(
<d4vid> was mache ich da falsch?
<vlt> d4vid: Ich kenne TS nicht, aber vielleicht erwartet es ein ALSA-Device.
<d4vid> kann ein alsa ohne einen lspci soundkarte nicht angezeigt wird musik wiedergeben?
<bekks> Worauf soll ALSA denn was wiedergeben wenn nicht auf einer Soundkarte?
<vlt> bekks: Auf pulse.
<bekks> Falsch.
<d4vid> software basis z.b?
<bekks> Pulse nutzt ALSA, nicht umgekehrt.
<vlt> Ok, dann vielleicht JACK.
<d4vid> wat kann jack was pulse nicht kann?
<vlt> d4vid: TIAS
<devrand0m> killall pulseaudio :>
<d4vid> Kann jack auch software geraet erzeugen?
<d4vid> killall pulseaudio hat nicht geholfen
<bekks> Warum sollte das helfen?
<d4vid> meine frage ist kann ich aufm server geraet erzeugen der auf software basis laeuft?
<d4vid> wenn ich keine physische soundkarte hab
<vlt> d4vid: Wie weit bist Du denn mit JACK?
<d4vid> vlt gar nicht
<bekks> Dann fang damit doch mal an.
 * vlt shrugs
<d4vid> ok
<d4vid> danke fuer den hinweis
<d4vid> N8
<vlt> bekks: Ja, Du hast recht. Wenn man unverschlüsselt mit dem Server kommuniziert oder keine Firewall hat, die ungefragte Pakete von außen abweist, sind Desktopanwendungen natürlich eine Gefahr. Aber die schiere Kombination vserver und graf. Oberfläche ist doch jetzt kein Problem, oder?
<bekks> Doch. Stichwort Angriffsvektoren.
 * vlt liest über Angriffsvektoren
<devrand0m> root -> vpn -> terminal server -> wo ist das problem?
<vlt> devrand0m: Ein Quiz?
<devrand0m> @vlt vernünftig abgesichert sehe ich nicht das Probe
<devrand0m> Problem
<serdav29> /quit
<user0815> hallo
<UbuPhillup> user0815: hi
<daswort> hi
<user0815> Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen beim kompletten deaktivierten von Swap unter Ubuntu?
<user0815> swappoff -a hab ich schon gemacht
<user0815> aber nach Reboot kommt es wieder
<user0815> in /etc/fstab auskommentieren alles was mit swap zutun hat?
<user0815> Muss ich sonst auch noch was machen?
<k1l> user0815: dann trag es aus der /etc/fstab aus bzw mach ein # am anfang der zeile
<UbuPhillup> user0815: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap#Swapnutzung-einstellen
<user0815> die Sache ist die das ist cryptswap, also standardmässig von Ubuntu verschlüsselt
<user0815> muss ich da zusätzlich irgendwas machen?
<k1l> hmm, bei crypto bin ich raus
<user0815> es gibt in /etc/crypttab eine Zeile, die beginnt mit cryptswap1
<user0815> kann sein, dass ich die auch auskommentieren muss, aber ich wollte das mir das hier wer bestätigt
<koegs> user0815: ja, kommentier die aus
<user0815> ok, thx
<user0815> muss ich dann sonst noch irgendwas machen?
<daswort> Auskommentieren ist schon gut. Swap off auch. Schau aber auch mal in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs nach ob da dazu etwas steht.
<user0815> "Then use cryptsetup to remove the crypt mapping."
<user0815> hm
<gruschi> Hallo meine lieben :)
<gruschi> ich brauch mal hilfe bei meinem lappi
<gruschi> ich hab auf dem hp compaq nx9005 ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS installiert 
<gruschi> ich kann die helligkeit nicht regeln...#
<gruschi> wer weis wie ich das beheben kann?
<k1l> gruschi: das ist acpi kram. da da jeder hersteller was eigenes rumfummelt gibt es da keine universaltreiber. du kannst gucken ob es da erfahrungen gibt und workarounds
<k1l> !hcl > gruschi 
<gruschi> danke, aber im netz hab ich leider nx brauchbare gefunden :(
<gruschi> wo bekomme ich einen treiber her (für die grafikkarte hab ich anscheinend noch keinen spezifischen)
<apollo13> das können wir dir nicht sagen wenn du uns nicht sagst welche grafikkarte du hast :)
<k1l> gruschi: wie gesagt: wenn sich der hersteller nicht an die üblichen gegbenheiten hält und selber keine treiber liefert braucht man jemanden der das ausgetüftelt hat. acpi ist aber nicht gerade leichte kost.
<k1l> grossing: die graka kannst du nennen und dann kann man gucken ob es dafür treiber gibt
<gruschi> wie finde ich die grafikkarte raus? :S
<k1l> lspci
<grossing> k1l, hilft dir meine Graka? ;)
<k1l> grossing: argh ;p
<gruschi> kann es die "ATI RS100 AGP Bridge" sein? Oder ist "IGP 320M" die Garfikkarte?
<apollo13> eher letzteres
<apollo13> klingt nach onboard shared memory graka
<gruschi> ja denk ich auch ... soo wie gehts jetzt weiter :D
<apollo13> is der laptop uralt? also so jahr 2002?
<apollo13> wenn ja glaube ich dass der aktuelle treiber passt ;)
<gruschi> omg alt ist er auf jeden fall! aber wie alt weis ich jetzt ncih
<gruschi> ein copyright von 2004 steht auf der unterseite ;)
<gruschi> also 2004 oder 2005 würd ich mal sagen gejkauft
<lukas1838> wie bekomme ich meine Acer CrystalEye Webcam zum laufen unter ubuntu 12.10
<gruschi> an was liegt es sonst,wenn nicht an dem grafiktreiber?
<k1l> gruschi: acpi
<k1l> gruschi: das ist welche taste und funktion am mainboard was regelt.
<gruschi> aha :)
<gruschi> kennst du ein gutes tutorial, das mir helfen kann?
<k1l> gruschi: lies was ich oben geschrieben habe
<gruschi> aber über die systemeinstellungen kann ich die helligkeit auch nciht verändern
<gruschi> ok, aber wenns in den einstellungen netb geht, dann gehts doch bestimmt auch nicht mit einer anderen tastenbelegung...
<k1l> <k1l> gruschi: lies was ich oben geschrieben habe
<gruschi> sry, aber ich weis nicht was du meinst :S  meinst du dass ich nach workarounds suchen soll?
<k1l> ja. und wenn die keiner zusammengefummelt hat dann wirds eng. und bei so alten laptops ist das eher gering
<gruschi> sch****
<gruschi> dann hab ich noch ein problem...hab schon bissl was im netz gefunden, aber ich glaub ich bin zu unwissend oder habs einfach nicht gerafft....und zwar fährt der lappi nicht ganz runter....
<lukas1838> wo bekomm ich einen treiber für meine Acer CrystalEye Webcam her und wie installier ich diesen
<xzise> Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit der Grafik. Manchmal (ich kann nicht genau sagen wann) fängt der Bildschirm an zu flackern und immer wenn man irgendwo hinklickt braucht er ewigkeiten bis das Bild sich aktualisert
<xzise> also Flackern nicht im Sinne von „Bild aus/Bild an“
<xzise> sondern bei Filezilla z.B. zwischen "zwei Zuständen"
<xzise> Also ich klicke z.B. auf Übertragung beenden
<gruschi> annscheinend gehts auch nicht mit sudo shutdown -P now...ok, geht auch so nicht
<jokrebel> gruschi: Auch das könnte mit ACPI und/oder suboptimalen BIOS-Einstellunge zusammenhängen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<xzise> bzw abarbeiten der Warteschlange benden
<gruschi> der rechner hängt sich immer beim bootsplash auf
<gruschi> danke jokrebel
<xzise> und dann dauert es erst mal Minuten bis man sieht das es passiert ist, und dann flackert manchmal das vorherige Bild auf (also wo die Übertragung noch läuft)
<xzise> Und der einzige Fix dafür ist reboot
<xzise> afaik
<jokrebel> gruschi: Wen dann "shutdown -h now" oder "halt -p"
<gruschi> aha o.O
<lukas1838> Hi, ich habe mir gestern ubuntu auf mein Acer Aspire 5742G installiert und gemerkt das die Webcam nicht funktioniert. Was kann ich jetzt machen?
<jokrebel> lukas1838: Erstmal schauen was es für CAM ist (vielleicht findet man in lspci oder lsusb etwas drüber)
<UbuPhillup> lukas1838: Mit welchem Programm hast du es getestet?
<k1l> !webcam > lukas1838 hier mal reingucken und abarbeiten
<lukas1838> cheese
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webcam
<lukas1838> und es ist eine Acer Crystal Eye Webcam
<jokrebel> lukas1838: Was die Befehle drüber sagen ist trotzdem meist hilfreicher als die Aussagen der Bedienungsanleitung. Oft haben selbe Verkaufsnamen unterschiedliche Chips verbaut.
<lukas1838> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:9665 ALi Corp. Gateway Webcam
<lukas1838> kommt bei lsusb
<lukas1838> aber ich sehe mir den link mal an
<jokrebel> lukas1838: Prima. Das hinter ID ist ein guter Suchstring-Anteil.
<lukas1838> ich weiß ich hab ihn auch schon geufnden http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#devices gleich der zweite ist es
<xzise> Und eine andere Frage, die vermutlich einfacher zu beantworten ist: Ich gehe via SSH auf einen anderen Server und sobald ich sudo benutze vervollständigt er nicht mehr mit Tab sobald ein Umlaut/Sonderzeichen dabei ist
<xzise> Aber ohne sudo gehts einwandfrei
<daswort> Wie lässt man sich mit "date" das Datum von vorgestern anzeigen?
<ppq> xzise: du musst in der /etc/bash.bashrc bash-completion aktivieren
<ppq> xzise: da ist ein block dazu mit # am zeilenanfang, die du entfernen musst
<daswort> date -d yesterday geht ja, aber vorgestern? Kann man nicht auch -2d für minux zwei tage eingeben?
<ppq> xzise: # enable bash completion in interactive shells     die drei zeilen danach
<bekks> daswort: Probier es doch?
<daswort> Nein mit der Syntax geht es eben nicht. Aber das subtrahieren von Tagen muss doch irgend wie gehen!?
<ppq> xzise: wobei das wohl was mit dem encoding ist, wenn es nur sonderzeichen betrifft...
<xzise> ppq, aber ohne Sonderzeichen gehts doch? ich guck trotzdem mal nach
<Longbottom> daswort: date -d -2days
<daswort> danke
<xzise> ppq, hmmm ich muss mal eben einen Ordner mit Umlaut suchen
<xzise> Aber es war auskommentiert
<xzise> ppq, scheint zu gehen dank!
<lukas1838> hi aus irgendwelchen gründen geht se etz aber trotzdem danke für die hilfe
<dreamon_> Habe heute ein Image von einer SD-Karte gemacht. Und dann auf einen genau gleich große draufgespielt. Beides mal mit dd. Bei der Kopie motzte er, das der Superblock defekt sei. Was könnte da der Grund sein?
<bekks> Ein defektes Dateisystem.
<bekks> Oder eine defekte SD Karte.
<dreamon_> bekks, Ja aber die Original SD-Karte geht normal mounten. Das Ziel ist eine Nagelneue SD Karte.
<bekks> Darf die neue SD Karte nicht defekte sein? Wie genau hast du die SD Karte kopiert?
<dreamon_> Ich mache gerade einen zweiten Versuch. Beim ersten Mal ein "dd if=/dev/sdf of=/media/mountpoint/SD.img"
<bekks> Kein Wunder dass das Ding kaputt ist.
<dreamon_> Ups. Nun bin ich neugierig. ;)
<dreamon_> Klär mich bitte auf.
<bekks> Denk mal drüber nach. Du kopiert ein komplettes block device in ein gemountetes Dateisystem - wie soll das funktionieren können=
<bekks> Entweder mountest du das Zeug und benutzt cp oder du mountest es nicht, und benutzt dd.
<basti_> abend. habe mir ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso runteralden, um es auf einem alten laptop mit celeron m cpu zu installieren. nun kommt beim kernel entpacken dei fehlermeldung, dass der kernel nicht zu der cpu passt. was muss ich denn dann nehmen?
<dreamon_> Natürlich hab ich dann "dd if=/media/mountpoint/SD.img of=/dev/sdj" gemacht. 
<bekks> dreamon_: Und wieso sagst du das nicht gleich?
<dreamon_> War nur ein Zwischenschritt, weil ich keine zwei SD-Kartenleser gleichzeitig hatte.
<bekks> dreamon_: Das ist schon klar. Nur wieso sagst du das nicht vorher?
<dreamon_> bekks, Weil du zu schnell warst. ;)
<bekks> basti: Was ist denn die genaue Fehlermeldung?
<dreamon_> Nautilus zeigt mit die Einhängpunkte an, aber beim Anklicken des großen Teils der Partition sagt er das der Superblock defekt ist. Kann im Moment nicht die Melung wiederholen.
<bekks> dreamon_: Wieso nicht? Geh in eine Konsole und versuch das Ding zu mounten.
<dreamon_> Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, das dd einfach zu früh auf gehört hab. Das dd ist ja sehr geizig was Meldungen anbelangt 
<bekks> Wieso soll dd zu früh aufgehört haben?
<bekks> dd liefert dann Meldungen, wenn es etwas zu sagen gibt.
<dreamon_> bekks, Bist du dir sicher, das eine Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn er auf einen defekten Sektor stößt?
<bekks> Ja.
<basti> bekks, schon gut. man brauch ein nonpae build. also entweder netinst, oder 11.04. 
<bekks> basti: 11.04 is nicht mehr supported.
<dreamon_> ah moment .. gerade ist der Kopiervorgang von ddrescue fertig. 
<basti> mir egal. muss da kurz drauf.
<dreamon_> sudo ddrescue -f /dev/sdf /dev/sdj -> ddrescue: write error: No space left on device -> nachdem er-> rescued:     7948 MB,  errsize:       0 B,  current rate:    5373 kB/s
<dreamon_> Die SD-Karten sind unterschiedlich groß.. obwohl beide 8GB haben.
<bekks> 8GB sagt genau gar nichts aus.
<dreamon_> Kann es sein, das dd da keinen Fehler bringt. Wenn der Space ausgeht?
<bekks> Das ist auch kein Fehler. dd sagt Dir am Ende, wieviel kopiert wurde.
<bekks> Das sollte man halt mal lesen.
<dreamon_> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdf2,  missing codepage or helper program, or other error   In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try  dmesg | tail  or so
<bekks> Ja, das Ding hat eine andere Grösse, und das Dateisystem passt halt nicht auf die neue Karte.
<bekks> Vergiss das Mounten, etc.
<dreamon_> Dann ist das Image das ich auf den Mountpoint gemacht habe.. -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8017936384 Mär 29 22:02 MyRaspberryPI03_2013.img -> eigentlich ok.
<dreamon_> Kann ich das .img Partitionsgrößen mäßig anpassen. Will es nur ungern an der guten SD karte machen. 
<dreamon_> Ist das eigentlich üblich das die Datenträger verschiedene Größen haben.. auch bei Festplatten so?
<bekks> An der alten SD Karte kannst du nichts anpassen, wenn du die komplette Karte kopierst. Wie soll das physikalisch denn auch gehen.
<bekks> Und es ist bei allen Datenträgern so, dass sie idR unterschiedliche Grössen haben, wenn sie nicht aus der selben Serie stammen,.
<dreamon> bekks, Aber scheinbar erkennt er es,d as am Ende etwas fehlt. Das ist ja auch schon mal nicht schlecht. So merkt man zumindest das was fehlt. Sonst wäre mir das gar nicht aufgefallen.
<bekks> Wer erkennt was?
<bekks> dd sagt Dir sehr klar, wieviel es beim Erstellen des Images kopiert hat - und wieviel es beim Kopieren des Images auf das Ziel kopiert hat. Wenn Du als User diese Werte nicht vergleichst - dann passiert, was Dir passiert ist.
<dreamon> bekks, Ja, wenn er es nicht mounten kann, weil hinten was fehlt, dann bekommt man es zumindest mit. Wenn bei einem Buch die letzten Seiten fehlen, kriegt man erst am Ende des Buches mit ;)
<bekks> Dass Mount das sagt, liegt nur an dem bisschen Glück, dass der Superblock wohl am Ende des Dateisystems war.
<dreamon> Dann hab ich wirklich Glück gehabt. Danke für die Info.
<dreamon> Ich kopier das mal auf eine große 16GB drauf, verändere dann die ext4 größe und kopiere dann im dd wieder auf eine 8GB drauf. Das sollte dann wohl gehen.
<bekks> Wieso sollte das gehen?
<bekks> Solange du nicht mehr Speicherplatz in die Zielkarte einlötest, wird Dir das nichts helfen.
<dreamon> Wenn ich die 8GB auf einen 16GB kopiere, dann sollte ich doch mit geparted drauf zugreifen könne und die volle größe der 8GB anpassen können, sagen wir auf 7.5GB 
<bekks> Dann passt Du die Grösse der Partition und des Dateisystems an. Und nicht wie oben von Dir geschrieben nur die Grösse des Dateisystems.
<dreamon> Achso. Ja du bist mir von der Ausdrucksweise um längen genauer. Also ich passe mit geparted die Partition an, und dabei wir automatisch das Dateisystem auch mit angepasst. 
<bekks> Das kann man mit gparted auch einzeln machen.
<dreamon> Das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Und derweil arbeite ich damit nun schon einige Jahre.. (Mußt du mich jedesmal so blos stellen?) ;)
<dreamon> bekks, Danke!
<daswort> Funktioniert diese Syntax? befehl >> log 2>> errorlog ?
<bekks> Probiers aus?
<daswort> stimmt, geht.
<rcerny> aus irgendeinem Grund lastet lightdm meinen Prozessor ziemlich aus, an was könnte das liegen?
<jokrebel> rcerny: Woran siehst Du dass es lightdm ist?
<rcerny> htop?
<jokrebel> wie heist der Prozess genau?
<verdooft> Hallo.
<rcerny> ein moment
<verdooft> Ok.
<rcerny> salü ;)
<verdooft> :-)
<rcerny> ehm, /usr/bin/X :0 -core -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 etc...
<dAnjou> rcerny: das is offensichtlich X
<dAnjou> nich lightdm
<rcerny> muss aber was mit lightdm zu tun haben, oder nicht?
<bekks> Nein.
<rcerny> weshalb steht's denn dabei?
<rcerny> o.O
<bekks> Weil X wissen sollte, welchen Desktop Managfer du benutzt.
<bekks> Deswegen steht es dabei.
<rcerny> meinst du Display Manager?
<bekks> Als Wert für den Parameter "-auth".
<bekks> Dein X Problem hat nichts mit lightdm zu tun.
<rcerny> hm...
<rcerny> oh, hab den fehler gefunden...
<rcerny> ich hatte das benachrichtigungsfenster von KDE offen...
<rcerny> mysteriös...
<bekks> Dein . prellt.
<rcerny> wie meinen?
<bekks> In drei von vier Sätzen hast du ... statt . verwendet :)
<rcerny> uuund jetzt?
<daswort> Ich habe hier ein Skript (nicht selber geschrieben, aber es läuft seit monaten), bei dem ein rsync ausgeführt wird dabei wird die Option "--delete-after" benutzt. Meine Frage ist aber welche Daten da gelöscht werden. Denn im Quellverzeichnis sind noch alte Daten, die also nicht gelöscht worden sein können. 
<verdooft> Sind da vielleicht noch andere Parameter angegeben, die das Löschen einschränken könnten?
<verdooft> z.B. --max-delete...
<daswort> -avz --stats --numeric-ids --delete-after --exclude-from=liste.txt
<daswort> --delete wird in der manpage so beschrieben: delete __extraneous__ files from dest dirs
<daswort> Kann es sein dass es sich dabei um die Dateilisten handelt die rsync erstellt? Die sind immerhin ~50-100MB groß.
<daswort> Oder heißt dass das Dateien die im Backup-ordner sind, aber nicht im Quellordner (also vom User gelöscht) dass diese am Ende gelöscht werden?
<bekks> --delete-after löscht Dateien im Ziel, die in der Quelle nicht vorhanden sind. Und zwar nach dem Kopieren der anderen Daten.
<bekks> Steht auch in der man page, was --delete tut.
<daswort> Danke. 
<verdooft> Mein Kubuntu ist kaputt, glaub ich geb dem Nouveau-Treiber mal eine Chance, gibt's hier Leute, die den und damit nicht den von Nvidia nehmen?
<verdooft> Xorg crasht, wenn ich Vms starten will, bei Vmware und Virtualbox.
<jokrebel> verdooft: gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Ansonsten - Ja, es gibt besitmmt Leute die das tun…
<verdooft> jokrebel: Ich hab im Web schon bisschen recherchiert, Skype startet auch nicht "Speicherabzug wird erstellt", jemand im Forum von ubuntuusers hat vom Nvidatreiber gewechselt, dann liefs. Als ich Kubuntu ganz am Anfang getestet habe, stand im Inet halt, dass man mit Nvidia teils doppelten Speed (FPS) hat, da ich gerne Videos schaue, kam mir das profitabel vor. Unter Kubuntu 12.10 lief's auch reibungslos,
<verdooft> hängt vielleicht mit dem neuen Kernel zusammen, einmal installiere ich den Nvidia Treiber noch neu, geht's dann nicht, will eh Dualboot einrichten, kommts neu in der bewährten Version drauf und gut.
<verdooft> Huch, der bricht ja um, hab eigentlich nur eine Zeile geschrieben. :-D
<jokrebel> verdooft: Sei Froh; sonst wär der rest abgeschnitten worden. Was heißt bis 12.10 ging es? Was hast Du jetzt?
<verdooft> Mit dem 3.8er Kernel geht im Moment alles so schön flott, hatte vorher Probleme mit Multitasking. 13.04 hab ich, ich weiß, Entwicklerversion nicht für'n produktiven Einsatz bestimmt.
<verdooft> *alles was geht
<jokrebel> verdooft: 13.04 ist erst Ende April. Bis dorthin wird das dann auch nur in #ubuntu-de+1 supportet.
<verdooft> Achso, danke.
<jokrebel> verdooft: Versprich Dir aber nicht zuviel davon. Beta heißt selber machen und mitarbeiten ;-)
<verdooft> Bei 13.04 ist z.B. Weechat 0,40 schon drin, bei 12.10 hatte ich nen PPA drin, Libreoffice 4 die Debpakete,, bisschen lege ich schon Wert auf neue Versionen, das Update hat sogesehen auch super geklappt. Nvidia scheint das einzige Problem zu sein, dass sich aber an mehreren Stellen bemerkbar macht, bin jetzt ruhig, ist ja kein Quasselraum. :-D
<verdooft> *das
<verdooft> Gibt's eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen apt-get --purge remove und apt-get purge? Ich hab' mir irgendwie 1. angewöhnt.
<verdooft> Ach, steht im Manual, Frage erledigt.
<bennypr0fane> I'm trying to change the Gnome-Shell theme in Gnome 3.4.2. (I think) with gnome-twaek-tool. It won't start now after I installed this extension: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/ here is output when running from terminal: http://pastie.org/7186306 Dieser Output ist auf Deutsch! natürlich ist die Erweiterung installiert, verstehe nicht, warum er sich dadrüber beschwert
<bennypr0fane> mein gnome-tweak-tool startet nicht mehr, nachdem ich die user-themes Erweiterung installiert hab
<verdooft> Hi.
<bennypr0fane> Hi
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane: Vielleicht http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gtk-message-failed-to-load-module-canberra-gtk-mod/ ?
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane: Ist aber nur ein Schnellschuß ins Blaue. Diese Fehlermeldung liefert sehr viele Treffer per Suchmaschine.
<bennypr0fane> jokrebel ist dieses canberra-modul notwendig?
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> aber installieren tut nicht we
<apollo13> weh*
<apollo13> was das tweak tool betrifft: dbg zeugs installieren und gdb dagegen hauen
<bennypr0fane> was ist gdb?
<apollo13> ein debugger
<bennypr0fane> mit libcanberra-gtk3 klappts auch nicht. wäre auch zu doof, wenn die extension von einen paket abhängt, das nicht in Gnome 3.4 enthalten ist
<apollo13> wie gesagt, das ist optional
<bennypr0fane> wonach genau muss ich da suchen f die dbg dateien?
<bennypr0fane> finde nix unter gnome-tweak-tool
<jokrebel> f ist kein Wort.
<apollo13> wenn du nicht weißt was gdb ist bzw wie man es verwendet werden dir die debug dateien auch nix helfen
<bennypr0fane> dbg ist auch kein wort...
<bennypr0fane> apollo13 habs jdfalls noch nie probiert
<apollo13> ja, dann brauchst es auch nicht probieren
<bennypr0fane> alles klar
<apollo13> google lieber ob andere ähnliche probleme haben
<apollo13> vlt kannst die erweiterungen die das verursachen einfach löschen?
<bennypr0fane> aber wenn diese extension wirklich da einen fehler hat, würds mich sehr wundern. das hat doch jeder installiert der gnome shell verwendet...?
<apollo13> eg da raus /home/florian/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<apollo13> und dann halt neu einloggen oder so
<apollo13> nein, nicht jeder braucht so crap
<bennypr0fane> jaja, alles crap eh klar. ist voraussetzung um benutzer themes verwenden zu können
<bennypr0fane> und das *möchte* ich gerne
<apollo13> ich bezog das eher auf " das hat doch jeder installiert der gnome shell verwendet...?", manche leute wollen einfach arbeiten und nicht irgendwelchen firlefanz ;=
<apollo13> aber egal, erstmal löschen und schauen obs danach wieder geht
<apollo13> dann weißt du zumindest ob das ding schuld war oder nicht
<apollo13> vlt war auch nur die installation kaputt oder so…
<jokrebel> s/löschen/umbenennen
<bennypr0fane> logout/login nötig nach dem löschen?
<jokrebel> vermutlich
<apollo13> oder alt+f2 r
<apollo13> könnte reichen
<bennypr0fane> startet das gnome neu?
<apollo13> mehr oder weniger
<bennypr0fane> ha jetzt gehts wieder
<bennypr0fane> mist
<apollo13> also bei mir gehen die user themes
<apollo13> jetzt bräuchte es nur noch nen first class theme :þ
<bennypr0fane> ich will Cloudy verwenden
<bennypr0fane> wie find ich denn meine genaue Gnome-VErsion
<apollo13> ich weiß grad nichtmal wie man themes findet ;)
<apollo13> was für ne ubuntu version?
<BugFoo> ich benutze das gnome wine theme
<bennypr0fane> Lubuntu 12.04 eigentlich
<apollo13> dann ist das wohl gnome 3.4
<apollo13> was schon sehr alt ist ;)
<bennypr0fane> http://gnome-look.org/
<verdooft> Gestern was von 3.8 gelesen.
<bennypr0fane> welche Version hast du Apollo13?
<apollo13> 3.6
<bennypr0fane> aber denke es wär nciht schlau für mich auf 3.6 zu upgraden, wenn in den REpos halt 3.4 ist
<apollo13> verdooft: ja aber ich kann wegen libc6 problemen grad nicht upgraden :/
<apollo13> bennypr0fane: hast du user themes aus den repos oder von extensions.gnome.org?
<bennypr0fane> website
<bennypr0fane> gibts die überhaupt in den repos?
<apollo13> kA, aber die website ist hauptsächlich für aktuelle gnome versionen
<apollo13> kann gut sein, dass es da mit alten versionen probleme gibt
<dev_> Nabend zusammen, ich hätte eine kurze frage. Ich hab Open Office runtergeladen und versucht zu installieren, aber irgendwie komm ich net klar :-/ deb sind installiert aber programm ist nicht da 
<apollo13> dev_: open office ist tot, du willst libre office
<bennypr0fane> suchisch: "gnome-shell" in synaptic, kommt nur eine einzige erweiterung raus!
<bennypr0fane> apollo13 jetzt hat dev_ wohl schon openoffice... aber jdfalls würds ichs auch nicht installieren, ist bald mit nix mehr kompatibel
<dev_> ^^ ne ich bin grad am rumbasteln -.- bin noch net so geübt in linux muss mir immer jeden befehl im i-net suchen -.-
<apollo13> dev_: linux hat einen packetmanager, da braucht man nicht einfach so sachen irgendwo runterladen
<dev_> jop synaptic hab ich mir grad mal installiert nun funzt alles :-)
<dev_> hab auch die installierten packete von openoffice wieder runter...^^
<bennypr0fane> mennnoo! diese sch*** extension wozu brauch ich überhaupt tweak tool wenn ich damit das theam nicht ändern kann grrmmmllll
<apollo13> *hust* wenn man schon nen altes system verwendet braucht man sich nicht aufregen :þ
<jokrebel> …oO( wofür bracht man andere Themes? ) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME-Themes
<apollo13> meine rede
<bennypr0fane> apollo13 wieso altes system? 12.04 ist LTS. Manche leute wollen eben "einfach nur arbeiten" und nciht alle paar Monaste ihr OS upgraden
<apollo13> bennypr0fane: ist mir klar, aber bei dem speed bei dem sich gnome aktuell bewegt ist das leider eben alt
<verdooft> Gibts für Ubuntu keine Backportquellen? Da hab ich bei meinem Kubuntu nen aktuelles KDE her.
<apollo13> altes system heißt nunmal auf sachen verzichten
<apollo13> verdooft: gnome3.8 braucht afaik ne neue libc6, das backporten ist ungefähr gleich neues system aufsetzen
<verdooft> Achso.
<apollo13> achne die wäre sogar neu genug
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane: Manche Leute konnen das aber auch mit den Standard-Themes *duck* <g>
<verdooft> Manche Sachen sind total aktuell, andere selbst bei 13.04 alt, z.B. Lazarus und Netbeans, anscheinend wird nur selektiv aktualisiert, vor'm Featurefreeze gabs auch schon neuere Versionen.
<bennypr0fane> jokrebel, ja klar, wenn sie gerne alles in schwarz und grau haben, sind die standard-themen klasse
<jokrebel> verdooft: In laufende Versionen werden generell nur Sicherheitspaches eingespielt.
<apollo13> außer bei firefox
<verdooft> Hm, ich bin's von Win gewohnt, mir die Programme von den Herstellerseiten zu laden, mache ich teil's im Moment auch.
<verdooft> Könnte halt irgendwann mit nem Update kollidieren.
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane: Wofür genau sind zum "eben "einfach nur arbeiten"" Schnickschnack-Themes notwendig? (aber vielleicht sollten wir das eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic bereden)
<jokrebel> verdooft: _keine_ gute Idee unter Linux…
<verdooft> :-(
<bennypr0fane> jokrebel wozu man was braucht ist meist offtopic
<exogen> :-)
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane: Weshalb ich Dich nach nebenan einlud, da ich nicht verstehe weshalb man zum "eben "einfach nur arbeiten"" spezielle Themes brauch sollte…
<fachher> Guten Abend alle zusammen
<fachher> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem USB Wlan Stick. (Habe schon gegoogelt) Der Stick findet alle Router der Nachbarn nur meinen nicht. Ich habe den Treiber via "ndis.." installiert
<fachher> Es handelt sich dabei um den Netgear WN3100 Stick. 
<e-i-k-e> abend
<jokrebel> fachher: Und "Deiner" ist nicht auf "unsichtbar"? Und nutzt welchen Standard?
<fachher> jokrebel, also ich bin gerade mit meinem Laptop online
<fachher> nutzen den WLan router
<apollo13> das beantwortet keine der fragen
<e-i-k-e> ist es eigentlich möglich den gesamten gnome desktop unter vorschaltung von "DRI_PRIME=1" laufen zu lassen? habe das problem, das die intel hd graphics karte über hdmi nur bis 1920 ausgibt - aber meine monitor 2560x1080 misst -.-
<fachher> Habe die Verschlüsselung auf WEP (klar ist unsicher) gestellt.
<apollo13> jokrebel meinte eher ob abgn
<jokrebel> fachher: Mag sein dass Du darüber grad online bist, aber ist das Netz generell im Router vielleicht auf "unsichtbar" gestellt?
<fachher> Nein
<fachher> Jeder kann ihn finden
<fachher> Mein Vermutung ist, dass wie in diesem Post ein falscher Treiber verwendet wird.
<fachher> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-erkennt-alle-wlan-router-nur-meinen-ni/?highlight=rt2870sta#post-2290169
<fachher> lspci findet meine Wlan Stick gar nicht
<jokrebel> fachher: Auf welchen Kanal ist der Router eingestellt?
<jokrebel> und (nochmal) welcher Standard? 
<fachher> Kanal 12
<fachher> jokrebel, unter Windows finde ich den Router
<jokrebel> versuch mal einen kleineren Kanal
<fachher> okay
<fachher> Habe auf Kanal 4 gesetzt
<jokrebel> manche Karten haben mit Kanälen über 11 probleme
<fachher> Bis jetzt nicht sichtbar
<fachher> Werde es nochmal manuell versuchen
<ring0> probier mal suchen mit iwlist
<fachher> es funktioniert
<fachher> ich werde verrückt
<fachher> sitze bestimmt 2 Stunden an dem scheiß
<jokrebel> fachher: Sehr schön
<fachher> thx jokrebel
<fachher> darauf wäre ich nie gekommen
<fachher> Kanal umstellen. Oh man
<jokrebel> fachher: Gerne
<fachher> Jetzt kann das Ubuntu 12 vergnügen starten
<jokrebel> fachher: Das WEP solltest Du aber auch noch versuchen _nicht_  zu lassen.
<fachher> jokrebel, das habe ich nur Heute auf WEP gesetzt
<fachher> Dachte vielleicht hier dran würde es liegen
<fachher> mir ist klar das WEP in Minuten geknackt ist
<fachher> Ich hatte es aber mal, dass das WLAN nicht ging wegen WPA
<fachher> als ich es auf WEP gestellt habe, lief es
<fachher> bei einem anderen WLAN Stick natürlich
<jokrebel> fachher: Jo - manche Sticks können kein WPA, das stimmt.
<fjodor> hi, gibt es eine möglichkeit den fingerabdruckscanner zuverlässiger zu machen? ca20-30% meiner scans schlagen fehl
<fjodor> ich dachte bspw. beim enrolling häufiger einscannen lassen oder so
<jokrebel> fjodor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fprint und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ThinkFinger helfen Dir nicht weiter? Vermutlich kommt es auch stark auf das "hinterlegte Orginal" sowie die gleichmäßige (und nicht zu schnelle oder zu langsame) Bewegung über den Scanner an.
<Feuerwolf> hallo zusammen
<Ir0n1E> ? bash
<Ir0n1E> ?bot
<Feuerwolf> Ich habe ein LibreOffice Problem
<Feuerwolf> ich habe jetzt 4h an einem Dokument gearbeitet und regelmässig gespeichert. als ich es nun geschlossen und wieder geöffnet habe war es Leer.
<Feuerwolf> wie kann das sein?
<Feuerwolf> bevor ich zu arbeiten begonnen habe war da noch was drin
<jokrebel> Feuerwolf: Sollte so nicht sein, wenn Du tatsächlich den letzten Stand gespeichert hast und auch diesen wieder öffnest.
<Ir0n1E> ggf." richtigen" Speicherstand öffnen.
<Feuerwolf> ?
<jokrebel> Feuerwolf: Könnte es ich um ein Kompatibilitätsproblem handeln? War das vorher schon auch ein "echtes" LibreOffice-Dokument?
<Feuerwolf> es war ein .doc dokument wie eigentlich alle die ich habe.
<Ir0n1E> $officeanwendung /mein/speicher
<Feuerwolf> sollte dazu sagen das es ein gemountetes Laufwerk im netz war. Kann es sein, das er kurz die Verbindung verloren hat 
<Feuerwolf> ?
<jokrebel> Feuerwolf: schon möglich. 
<Ir0n1E> backup befindet sich in der Regel in $HOME
<jokrebel> Feuerwolf: Merke! Immer mit Kopien arbeiten und diese dann im eigenen Format lokal zwischenspeichern.
<Feuerwolf> es ist zum Haare raufen. Ich habe sogar wie ich es mir früher unter Windows angewöhnt habe alles markeirt und mit CTRL+C kopiert
<Feuerwolf> als ich dachte ich könnte alles damit wieder retten war nichts mehr im zwischenspeicher
<jokrebel> Feuerwolf: Dann (wenn Du danach nichts anderes mehr kopiert hattest) sollte es mit STRG+V noch da sein.
<Feuerwolf> nein ist es eben nicht
<Ir0n1E> Feuerwolf: grep -R "mein text"$HOME
<Ir0n1E> grep -R "mein text" $HOME
<Rochvellon> Feuerwolf> am besten mit dem programmeigenen dateiformat arbeiten. wenn du andere dateiformate nimmst, kann es möglich sein, dass dir das dokument zerschossen o.ä. wird
<jokrebel> Feuerwolf: Dann siehe vorheriger Post.
<Feuerwolf> mit docx hatte ich das schon aber .doc hat mir noch nie probleme bereitet.
<fjodor> Feuerwolf: mmh es gibt immer sicherheitskopien die libreoffice selbst anfertigt. vielleicht guckst du mal in diese rein. ubuntuusers müsste wissen wie das geht
<fjodor> sry
<fjodor> scrollfehler
<fjodor> bye
<Ir0n1E> Feuerwolf: grep -R "dinge die ich geschrieben habe" $HOME
<Feuerwolf> versuche ich gerade
<Ir0n1E> ok
<Feuerwolf> aber findet der auch inhalte aus .doc
<Feuerwolf> ?
<Ir0n1E> In der Regel schon. Es ist kein Plaintext aber Auszüge sollte er finden.
<Ir0n1E> ggf $§HOME/Dokumente mal durchsuchen.
<Feuerwolf> es gibt tatsächlich einen libreoffice Backup ordner im home DER IST ABER LEER
<Ir0n1E> $HOME
<Ir0n1E> Feuerwolf: ggf. http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sclient=psy-ab&q=libreoffice+backup&oq=libreoffice+backup&gs_l=hp.3..0i19l3j0i30i19.1986.10098.0.11082.18.13.0.5.5.0.56.601.12.12.0...0.0...1c.1.7.psy-ab.tRsrAb2eit0&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.44442042,d.Yms&fp=97cad4762d633ed&biw=792&bih=458 durchsuchen.
<kubine> Title: Google (at www.google.de)
<Feuerwolf> speichert Ubuntu die Zwischenablage historisch ab? vielleicht im tmp?
<bekks> Nein.
<Feuerwolf> ich hatte mal auf einer anderen Installation, ein tool, das die Zwischenablage historisch abgelegt hat.
<Ir0n1E> KDE macht es a
<Ir0n1E> KDE macht es aber nicht über /tmp
<Ir0n1E> über /tmp wäre alles nach dem Neustart verloren
<Ir0n1E> ...
<jokrebel> !enter
<kubine> jokrebel: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<Ir0n1E> Ja ich weiß - danke... sorry
<Feuerwolf> offenbar speichert libreoffice arbeitsdaten im tmp kann  man gelöschte daten da wieder irgendwie sichtbar machen?
<Ir0n1E> in /tmp kannst du alles öffne
<apollo13> Ir0n1E: das ist blödsinn
<Ir0n1E> apollo13: Ja du hast recht - nicht alles kann man öffnene aber man kann alles auslesen.+
<apollo13> auch falsch
<Ir0n1E> ?
<apollo13> was ist denn bitte der unterschied zwischen öffnen und auslesen?
<Feuerwolf> ja aber Libreoffice hat die Arbeitsdaten wohl gelöscht alls ich es geschlossen habe die daten müssten auf der platte noch da sein. kann ich da irgendwie nach zeichenfolgen suchen?
<apollo13> Feuerwolf: nein
<apollo13> also ja, wenn du knoll on track damit beauftragen willst
<Ir0n1E> apollo13: Erkläre ihn mir
<apollo13> Ir0n1E: wenn ich dich nach dem unterschied frage ist "erkläre ihn mir" ne leicht unpassende antwort
<apollo13> ups knoll sollte kroll heißen
<Ir0n1E> apollo13: Ich kenne ihn nicht mwirklich, darum erkläre ihn mir.
<apollo13> Ir0n1E: da ist keiner…
<Feuerwolf> Ich habe da so viel Arbeit in den Text gesteckt 6 A4 seiten einfach weg. Das kann doch wohl nicht war sein.
<apollo13> Feuerwolf: doch, nächstes mal latex verwenden und in einem versionsverwaltungssystem speichern
<Ir0n1E> Mein Unterschied ist ich öffne etwas und kann es lesen Plain. Ich lese etwas aus und muss Programm foo zwischen schalten um es lesen zu können.
<apollo13> oder nicht immer in die gleiche datei speichern
<apollo13> Ir0n1E: selbst wenn du das so siehst waren beide deiner aussagen schlichtwegs falsch
<Feuerwolf> Warum kann mich Libreoffice auch bei korrekt geschlossenen Dokumenten mit der Widerhersteellung nerven aber dann wenn es notwendig wäre es nicht tun?
<Ir0n1E> lES´ESE UNS aUSLESEN...
<Ir0n1E> MUS WG
<apollo13> Feuerwolf: siehs so, fürs nächste mal hast gelernt…
<apollo13> ist glaube ich jedem schon mal passiert
<Feuerwolf> und was habe ich Gelernt? das der Speicherbutton nur zirde ist
<Feuerwolf> das CTRL+C manchmal nicht funktioniert?
<apollo13> a) dass propriätäre formate am besten nur in office bearbeitet werden, b) dass man backups machen sollte
<Feuerwolf> das ein Wakler im Netz LibreOffice dazu verführt ein Leeres neues Dokument zu speichern anstatt den text den man geschrieben hat?
<apollo13> wenn das ein samba share war wundert mich gar nix
<Feuerwolf> ich mache ja Backups
<Feuerwolf> aber nicht alle 15 min
<Feuerwolf> ja war es
<apollo13> ahja, da hab ich ähnliche probleme mit windows systemen…
<apollo13> die haben das selber nicht ganz im griff :þ
<Feuerwolf> ich noch nie
<Feuerwolf> in windows stürzen die Programme ab
<Feuerwolf> aber sie sagen nicht du hast was gespeichert und dann ist weniger da als vorher
<apollo13> schön wärs
<Feuerwolf> und CTRL+C Speichert auch den Inhalt in den zwischenspeicher
<Feuerwolf> Seit mir nicht böse aber ich BIN VERDAMMT SAUER
<apollo13> ist dir keiner böse, nur schreien hilft hier auch nix
<apollo13> wie gesagt: gelernt fürs nächste mal
<Feuerwolf> Ich werde versuchen was zu lernen wenn ich mich wieder beruhigt habe.
<Feuerwolf> im momment wäre die einzige Konsequenz mir Windows 8 zu kaufen
<apollo13> schön dann tu das
<Feuerwolf> aber ich glaube ich wwarte mit so einer idee noch etwas
<apollo13> versteh mich nicht falsch, aber uns ist es piep egal was du verwendest, wenn du mit windows glücklich wirst, so be it…
<Feuerwolf> wäre ich glücklich damit dann wäre ich nicht zu Linux gewechselt
<Feuerwolf> die Frage ist welchem system vertraue ich mehr wenn ich arbeit habe die wichtig ist und korrekt erledigt werden muss.
<Feuerwolf> Open Source mag noch so ein Tolles Konzept sein, die Ubuntu Uberfläche noch so angenehm zum arbeiten. Ich muss noch mal so wenig software manuell updaten und Treiber installieren.
<apollo13> Feuerwolf: um es nochmal deutlicher zu sagen, du kannst dir das rumgejammere sparen, wenn du weitermachen willst bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Feuerwolf> Wenn ich meine Arbeit mache, die mir wichtig ist, sollte es funktionieren und zuverlässig sein
<Feuerwolf> bin schon weg
<nevchen> nabend
<verdooft> Hallo nevchen.
<tredory> Nabend, ich habe bei mir einen ordner mit vielen links darin. ich würde nun gerne in einem Rutsch alle Links relativ machen. Als beispiel, meine links liegen alle im Ordner /home/Bilder/interessant/  und Zeigen derzeit auf Bilder in einem ordnersystem wie /home/Bilder/2012/03/15/bild.jpg      nun hätte ich die Links ganz gerne alle so:     ../2012/03/15/bild.jpg         geht das eventuell irgendwie einfach mit ner "for i in *"   
<tredory> schleife in der shell . ??  Das problem ist das die verknüpfungen so automatisch generiert werden. Aber natürlich funktionieren die nicht mehr wenn ich den ganzen Bilder Ordner wo anders hinverschiebe :(
<bekks> Das geht mit einem for i in ... -- aber nicht mit * und auch nicht in einer Zeile.
<tredory> ich muss also nur in jedem link das /home/Bilder durch .. ersetzen ;)
<tredory> ich brauch einen befehl der mir das ersetzen von /home/Bilder zu .. macht. Die For schleife dadrumzu bekomm ich hoffentlich hin ;)
<bekks> ln -sf
<bekks> Jetzt musst du nur noch alle Symlinks finden, was definitiv nicht sicher mit * geht.
<bekks> Sondern eher mit der Suche nach Symlinks.
<tredory> also alle Links die ich ändern möchte liegen ja in dem einen ordner (da ist auch nichts anderes drin) daher müsste doch * eigendlich gehen oder ?
<bekks> Nö.
<tredory> das ja blöd
<bekks> In dem Ordner kann ja auch warum auch immer noch was anderes liegen.
<tredory> wie muss ich ihm bei dem ln -sf angeben was er durch was ersetzen soll ?
<bekks> ln -sf relativerpfadzudembild ziellink
<tredory> ah ok und ziellink ist der name des aktuellen links auf das bild ?
<bekks> tredory: "man ln"
<tredory> bekks: hab ich schon offen
<nevchen> kann man eigentlich irgendwie automatisieren mit einer liste oder so , welcher transfer durch vpn geht und welcher normal über isp?
<bekks> Das nennt man "Routing".
<nevchen> muss ich mal weiter googlen
<tredory> bekks: hm hab jetzt noch ein wenig gegooglt wegen dem Links ändern. Das lass ich dann leiber. bin hier http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?46135-Symbolische-Links-rekursiv-%E4ndern im Beitrag 4 am gucken, das soll für genau so einen fall sein. Aber das ist mir dann doch ne nummer zu hoch. ich hatte gehofft es gäbe da einfach so eine art "ersetze in allen Links die du in diesem ordner hier findest /home/Bilder durch ..". Naja 
<tredory> leider ist es doch aufwendiger. Trotzdem danke
<bekks> mit find könnte man das sogar als Einzeiler bauen.
<tredory> ich versuche es gerade vergeblich ;)
<bekks> Wie versuchst du es denn?
<tredory> erstmal versuche ich das aus dem verlinkten beitrag zu verstehen. Ich bin jetzt soweit das ich mit mit "find -type l -exec ls -l {} \;
<tredory> "   alle Links im verzeichnis auflisten lasse, allerdings stehen da nicht nur die Linkziele sondern alles wie bei ls -l üblich
<tredory> ok, so langsam komm ich dahinter
<bekks> find . -type l -max-depth 1
<bekks> Oder möchtest du das rekursiv machen?
<tredory> ich hab jetzt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414162/     in dem do done paket muss ich jetzt irgendwie die variable linkziel verändern (das /home/bilder durch .. ersetzen   und dann damit die alten links wieder ersetzen.
<kubine> Title: test › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> sed, awk, tr, perl - such Dir was aus, womit du das verändern willst.
<tredory> was ist am einfachsten ? ;)
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-31
<bekks> Ich weiss nicht was für dich am einfachsten ist.
<tredory> wahrscheinlich alles gleich, da ich nichts davon kenne.
<tredory> was macht diese Zeile linkzielneu="`echo $linkziel | sed 's/\/PROD\/usr\/lpp\//\/usr\/lpp\//g'`"            also einer neuen variablen linkzielneu irgendwas zuweisen. da wird dann die ausgabe von echo an sed witergegeben, und das hinterm sed da blick ich nicht durch :(
<bekks> Das ist ein regulärer Ausdruck, der /PROD/usr/lpp/ durch /usr/lpp/ ersetzt. Man hätte es einfacher machen können.
<tredory> wie wäre denn die einfachere version ?
<sysdef> z.b. mit linkziel=${linkziel/\/PROD\///}
<sysdef> linkziel="/PROD/usr/lpp/";linkziel=${linkziel/\/PROD\///};echo $linkziel
<tredory> ok der schneidet da das /PROD/ ab, das geht in meinem Fall ja nicht, ich muss etwas ersetzen ich versuche mir gerade die sed hyroglyphen zu basteln das der das macht was ich will ;)
<sysdef> dann ist dein beispiel schlecht
<sysdef> nutze kein sed wenn bash etwas built-in kann
<bekks> Wenn man bash benutzt.
<tredory> ok dann mal die Beispielpfad für meinen fall:   /home/tredory/Bilder/2012/15/.....      soll    werden zu    ../Bilder/2012/15/.....
<bekks> Inklusive der Punkte?
<bekks> Gib mal bitte ein vernünftiges Beispiel.
<tredory> die sind platzhalter
<tredory> ok dann so.   Der linkziel  /home/tredory/Bilder/2012/15/Bild_003.jpg     soll zu   ../Bilder/2012/15/Bild_003.jpg werden        und das halt für alle Links in dem verzeichnis. Allso alle Links von Absolut nach relativ geändert werden.            
<bekks> Dann ersetze doch /home/tredory/ durch .. 
<sysdef> ein / weniger
<tredory> alg, das versuch ich ja die ganze Zeit ;)
<sysdef> echo '/home/tredory/Bilder/2012/15/Bild_003.jpg' | sed 's|/home/tredory|..|'
<bekks> Und danach schaust du dir dann an, wie der BEfehl zum ändern der Links aussehen muss.
<tredory> ja danke ;)
<tredory> erstmal muss ich mir das dann aufschreiben und einrahman, das ich das nicht morgen schon wieder vergessen habe. ;)
<sysdef> man muss bei des nicht / als trenner nutzen. wenn man viele / auszutauschen hat, sollte man einen anderen waehlen
<bekks> Soll ja sowas wie Texteditoren geben, in denen man eine notiz.txt erstellen kann.
<tredory> ja das gibt es
<sysdef> wobei | nicht gerade die erste wahl ist. stoert ggf. beim lesen des codes
<tredory> was wären noch gültige trenner ? gingen auch leerzeichen ?
<dAnjou> :
<dAnjou> nehm ich bei pfaden immer
<sysdef> tredory: http://backreference.org/2010/02/20/using-different-delimiters-in-sed/
<kubine> Title: Using different delimiters in sed « \1 (at backreference.org)
<tredory> puh ganzschön kompliziert, aber es geht jetzt ;) DANKE.    Da werd ich morgen wohl nachmal genau drübergucken müssen welche befehle da jetzt genau was machen.
<sysdef> .o( und in der zwischenzeit schnell mal produktiv stellen und ne runde schlafen ... )
<itu> wie kann man ein fenster eines programms (~per cli) öffenn in einer bestimmten grösse?
<sdx23> itu: nicht generell. Abhängig von dem Programm kann es Optionen geben, sonst hilft ggf. devilspie.
<Longbottom> itu: Oft (leider nicht immer) hilft die '-geometry'-Option, siehe: 'man X'
<itu> *probier*
<itu> fail
<Menuhin> itu: welcher programm
<itu> konsole, gnome-terminal , gthumb 
<itu> mit     -geometry  200x200+200+200     probiert
<Menuhin> --geometry
<itu> 2tes sagt gleich  -geometry  200x200+200+200
<itu> ditto mit --
<Menuhin> --geometry=200x200
<itu> wobei.. mit gnometerminal tut sich was
<Menuhin> oder nimm xterm da kannst auch -geometry machen
<itu> aber pixel sind das nicht was rauskommt
<apollo13> btw w x h sind rows und cols, nicht pixel
<itu> hm
<nevchen> tach auch
<itu> oh, hallo nevchen
<MicOn74> Hey, beschäftige mich erst seit Kurzem mit Linux und habe mal eine Frage zu einem kleinen Script, was ich geschrieben habe. Das soll einfach die Verzeichnisse in Archive packen: http://pastebin.com/0vYndfNm Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich das verändern müsste, damit die Archive bei einer bestimmten Größe geteilt werden?
<kubine> Title: [Bash] cd /irgendein/verzeichnis/ for dir in */ do base=$(basename "$dir") tar - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dAnjou> MicOn74: das sollte das archivierungstool übernehmen
<MicOn74> dAnjou, danke. Kann das denn tar? Habe schon gesucht und bisher nur Lösungen mit Split gefunden. Kann ich da nicht einfach einen Parameter übergeben?
<dAnjou> keine ahnung
<MicOn74> hm, trotzdem danke
<jokrebel> MicOn74: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tar#Multi-Volume-Archive
<kubine> Title: tar › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> MicOn74: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7647601/split-file-to-specific-sizes-with-tar-command
<kubine> Title: linux - split file to specific sizes with tar command - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<dAnjou> split scheint mir sympathischer
<MicOn74> Okay. Werde das mal versuchen. :)
<Icebear2> ich kann mein cursor nicht ändern
<itu> wie kann ich nur alle verstecken .dateien  listen?
<jokrebel> ls -a
<itu> _nur_ ...
<koegs> ls -la .*
<itu> was natürlich nicht klappt....
<koegs> obwohl, das gibt auch mehr aus
<koegs> "klappen" tut das schon
<itu> nö
<koegs> naja, google weiß wie es geht, bin wieder weg
<itu> google weiss alles
<itu> theoretisch
<itu> ls -dlA .*  #  kommt hin ...
<h3xagon> hallo :-)
<buddy> hallo
<buddy> ich hab da ein problem mit einer ubuntuinstallation ^^
<buddy> ????
<ThreeM> interessant
<buddy> ist das jetzt ernsthafte hilfe?
<jokrebel> buddy: Erzähl es einfach konkreter und stell Deine Frage.
<ThreeM> das wollt ich damit ausdrücken :)
<buddy> ich will ubuntu 32bit 12.04 auf einem asus x73s installieren, nur bricht das gerät die installation ab daher die frage ob jemand weiß ob neues bios oder einfach nur das gerät nicht ubuntu geeignet ist?
<ThreeM> wo genau bricht es ab?
<buddy> die live-cd startet gar nicht erst und mit der alternate installations-cd hört das gerät einfach auf zu laden nachdem der installationsauftrag bestätigt wurde, kommt ein blackscreen und das laufwerk streikt
<ThreeM> kommst du denn mit der livecd in den auswahlbildschirm? "ubunu starten, installieren, usw."
<ThreeM> oder passiert da überhaupt nix?
<buddy> nichtmal das, es erscheint der violette startbild mit dem männchen unten der der tastatur, danach erscheint ein blackscreen und oben links blinkt nur der weiße curser
<buddy> mit g-parted die festplatte vorher auf ext4 formatiert
<oyla> dürfte nich an der platte liegen, mal einfach n blankes Debian reingeschoben oder das Laufwerk gewechselt?
<oyla> also beides "falss möglich"
<oyla> alternativ mal Ubuntu mit nem anderen gerät auf nem USB Stick packen, und dann schauen ob der davon bootet (könnte man schonmal eher in richtung Laufwerk tippen
<buddy> ich hab extra nen neues externes dvd laufwerk versucht, bei mint komme ich bis zum ladebalken der installation dann ist wieder schluss
<ThreeM> hmmmm
<oyla> gut dann versuch mal die aktion it dem Stick, würde ich meinen
<ThreeM> apci=off könnte helfen
<oyla> ThreeM: macht was?
<ThreeM> alternativ mal im bios gucken ob secureboot aktiv ist. 
<ThreeM> schaltet acpi aus :)
<oyla> ich bin ja schon am googlen ;)
<buddy> ^^ hab das gerät neben mir stehen, meine frau probiert gerade :)
<buddy> im bios unter security und I/O interfaces security ist alles "unlocked"
<ThreeM> hmm
<ThreeM> probiermal die alternativ cd und dann als bootoption acpi=off
<buddy> alles klar
<ThreeM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/185957/how-to-set-acpi-off-for-installation
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - How to set acpi=off for installation? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<buddy> läuft gerade
<buddy> bin schonmal weiter xD
<ThreeM> ;)
<buddy> hey da kommt nen neues fenster in grau ^^
<ThreeM> so, DAS war nun die ernsthafte hilfe ;)
<buddy> ich beschrei nichts, es tendendiert nur in richtung installation ^^
<buddy> lol, danke schonmal :)
<ThreeM> np
<buddy> so
<buddy> sieht soweit sehr gut aus ^^
<buddy> danke euch nochmal :)
<ThreeM> gute tat.... abgehakt
<Mundus> Frohe Ostern, kann ich mit cp genauso wie mit dd Images von einer SD Karte erstellen?
<k1l> nee, keine images
<k1l> du kannst die daten kopieren oder du kannst images anlegen
<k1l> !backup > Mundus 
<kubine> Mundus: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Mundus> Hatte diesen Artikel gefunden und da steht, img mit cp erstelleen : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix) 
<_moep_> Mundus: is auch korrekt musst ebeb gucken wegen der blocksize
<Mundus> Danke, prügel mich gerade mit meiner Virtuellbox und erkennen der SD-Karte... Verm. nehme ich gleich Live CD und versuche mitteld dar die SD-Karte als Backup auf eine andere Karte zurückzuspielen...
<_moep_> funzt imho genauso
<rcerny> rsync wäre auch ne alternative
<jokrebel> rcerny: Für ein Image?
<rcerny> fürn Backup
<jokrebel> rcerny: Es ging aber um ein koplettes Abbild ;-)
<koegs> Mundus: muss es denn unbedingt ein Image sein oder müssen nur die Daten kopiert werden?
<Mundus> Ich habe einen Raspi und will das Betriebssystem von der kleinen auf die große kopieren. Kopie klappte nicht, da ich Zwischenspeichern muss. Falls doch, bin ich für einen Tipp sehr dankbar
<Mundus> Karte ;)
<rcerny> mit rsync!
<rcerny> unter ubuntu umziehen findest du im Wiki ne einfache aber gute anleitung
<rcerny> da kannst du auch zwischen speichern
<rcerny> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen#Daten-mit-dem-Programm-rsync-kopieren
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Mundus: Das ist aber dann kein Ubuntu? Oder doch?
<Mundus> Nein, aber das kopieren ;)
<rcerny> die methode hab ich schon mehrmals benutzt ;)
<koegs> Mundus: im zweifelsfall würde ich dann einfach mit dd arbeiten
<Mundus> Ich probiere zunächst rsync mit -a
<koegs> Mundus: dann musst du aber noch den MBR kopieren, etc.
<rcerny> jop
<rcerny> und die partitionen anlegen auf der neuen SD-Karte
<koegs> und vielleicht auch noch die fstab anpassen, aber das gehört dann alles nicht mehr hier her, weil kein Ubuntu
<Mundus> Ok, dann also dd mit dd if=START of=ZIEL und alles ist gut ;)
 * jokrebel würde mit ner Live-CD beide Datenträger anschließen und klonen (anschließend vergroßern). IMHO wesentlich einfacher. Alles weitere aber tatsächlich in #ubuntu-de-offtopic da es kein Ubuntu ist.
<rcerny> bei dd kannst du noch bs=1M hinzufügen
<rcerny> dann liest und schreibt er schneller
<jokrebel> Mundus: Wer soll das pauschal beurteilen können ohne die Struktur des Ausgangsdatenträgers zu kennen?
<Mundus> Ok, ich dachte nicht, dass es so viele Imporabilien gibt...
<jokrebel> Mundus: Können wir gerne ausweiten; aber wie schon gesagt wenn dann nebenan.
<ihmselbst> hallo zusammen
<ihmselbst> habe gerade den nvidia treiber manuell installiert, aber mein 2ter monitor ist weiß und hat irgendwie nur ne auflösung von 640x480... Jemand einen tip für mich?
<jokrebel> warum manuell?
<ihmselbst> weil ich bei der auto-install einen "leeren desktop" hatte, weil irgendwelche pakete fehlten
<jokrebel> Nur weil ein paar Pakets fehlen muss man doch nicht gleich was manuelles installieren.
<ihmselbst> "linux-headers-generic"
<ihmselbst> klappt jetzt noch eine nachträgliche auto-installation?
<ihmselbst> versuch macht kluch....
<jokrebel> ihmselbst: Kein Ahnung was Du für Ausgangssituation hattest und dann alles händisch gepfriemelt hast. 
<jokrebel> ihmselbst: Wenn, dann müsstest Du schon konkreter werden und genaueres schildern.
<ihmselbst> hab mir bei nvidia den aktuellen treiber für die gtx470 runtergeladen und installiert. das hat soweit funktioniert. Jetzt wird aber nur ein Monitor erkannt, der andere ist weiß, wenn ich mir der Maus daraufkomme, sehe ich ein X.
<ihmselbst> unter "Software-Paketquellen" sehe ich, dass der Nvidia binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU von nvidia-current verwendet werden
<jokrebel> ihmselbst: Ich hätt das erstmal ausgiebig mit den Treibern die man über Ubuntu bekommt versucht. Steh aber mit NVidia selber etwas auf Kriegsfuß
<ihmselbst> dann sind wir ja schon 2 :)
<BuZZ-T> Hallo! Ich sitz hier an einem Ubuntu 12.10 bei dem ich keine Session "Unity 2d" habe. Ich weiß dass es unity-2d an sich nicht mehr gibt, aber man kann sich ja in ein Unity ohne compiz einloggen, das gibt es hier nicht.
<BuZZ-T> Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?
<BuZZ-T> oder wo ich als nächstes suchen sollte
<k1l_> das gibt es nicht mehr, weil der 2d support mit llvmpipe gemacht wird
<k1l_> also gibt es kein unity ohne compiz mehr
<BuZZ-T> aber es gibt eine Session "unity 2d", hab ich auf anderen Rechnern mit 12.10. Nur hier nicht
<k1l_> lass mich raten. das andere sind upgrades und das ist ein neuer install
<k1l_> die 2d einträge linken auf den 3d eintrag
<BuZZ-T> weiß ich aus dem Stegreif nicht, das kann's aber sein, ja
<BuZZ-T> sprich ich schau mir den /usr/share/xsession/unity-2d.desktop Eintrag auf den anderen Rechnern an, trag das hier ein und hab auch eine "force 2D" Session?
<k1l_> nein
<BuZZ-T> oder wie kann man das am besten erzwingen?
<k1l_> mit 12.10 wurde unity 2d komplett abgeschafft. und bei den upgrade rechnern gibt es den eintrag noch, der führt aber jetzt auch zu unity3d mit llvmpipe
<k1l_> BuZZ-T: ubuntu 12.04 nutzen wenn du das unbedingt willst
<BuZZ-T> hm, oder "gnome no effects"
<BuZZ-T> k1l_: danke dir!
<k1l_> gnome macht ds gleiche. die nutzen auch llvmpipe
<k1l_> ich weiß nur nicht genau ab wann der gnome classic modus das auch nutzt bei ubuntu.
<BuZZ-T> mein Problem ist, dass das unity dash für Hänger und Abstürze sorgt, das hab ich in gnome3 nicht, sprich das ist schon ein ausreichender Workaround
<BuZZ-T> oder ich benutz den classicmenu-indicator. Kann ich den auf <super> binden?
<dreamon_> Mir gelingt es nicht mit php einen Befehl auszuführen. <?php system(`gpio write 0 1`); ?>  Als normaler User geht das tadellos. whoami im phpscript gibt www-data aus. Wie könnte ich überprüfen woran es liegt. /var/log/lighttdp/error.log zeigt keine Fehler an.
<dAnjou> dreamon_: /join #php
<dAnjou> dreamon_: kannst ja mal mit "sudo su - www-data" den nutzer wechseln und dann den befehl ausfürhen
<bekks> dreamon_: Du hast einen Rechner, der GPIO kann?+
<bekks> dreamon_: Jetzt bin ich wirklich erstaunt.
<dAnjou> ziemlich guter einwand, aber ein bisschen fehlformuliert
<dAnjou> dreamon_: Du hast einen Rechner mit GPIO-Zeug, auf dem Ubuntu läuft?
<dAnjou> ich rieche einen raspberry
 * rcerny schnüffelt im Channel rum
<bekks> Ein Raspberry kann GPIO? Wozu sollte ein Taschenrechner sowas brauchen? :)
<dreamon_> Ja, ihr habt wie immer recht.. 
<bekks> Was mich noch mehr erstaunt: warum will man GPIO über PHP bedienen?
<dAnjou> bekks: webinterfaces sind cool ... und OT hier
<vectory> dreamon_: wenn das ueber serielle schnittstelle angebunden ist muss dein user in einer entsprechenden gruppe mitglied sein
<bekks> dAnjou: Wenn das ein Ubuntu ist, dann ist das hier ontopic.
<dAnjou> vectory: hat sich schon erledigt ;)
<dAnjou> bekks: aber deine frage is ziemlich ot
<dreamon_> gpio soll die Hardwareports schalten über ein Webif. Und das plagt mich nun schon seit Stunden..
<k1l_> auf dem raspberry läuft kein ubuntu. deswegen wäre das schon ein einwand, der berechtigt ist, imho
<bekks> dAnjou: Weisst Du, was eine rhetorische Frage ist?
<dAnjou> bekks: wäre auch ot :D
<dreamon_> dAnjou, Wenn ich mit sudo su - www-data einlogge.. dann lassen sich auch die Ports setzten. Also der Befehl wird ausgeführt.
<bekks> dAnjou: Dann lass deine Hinweise doch auch dort ab.
<bekks> dreamon_: sudo braucht kein su.
<bekks> dreamon_: sudo kann -u
<dAnjou> dreamon_: doppelt falscher channel .. ach wie vor
<dAnjou> *nach
<dreamon_> Von den anderen Channels kommt nichts konstruktives. 
<dAnjou> is kein grund
<dAnjou> es gibt mehr als IRC
<bekks> dreamon_: Und auf deinem Raspberry läuft kein Ubuntu. Von daher ist das hier definitiv OT.
<dreamon_> bekks, Ok, ok.
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-24
<alex_> moin
<|Frodo|> alex_: auch dir moin
<alex_> :-))
<|Frodo|> alex_: na, kaffee schon inhaliert zum endgültigen wachwerden & arbeitsbereitschaft? ;-)
<xreal> Reicht es aus, eine myapp.conf in /etc/ld.so.conf einzufügen?
<dadrc> xreal, guck mal in "/etc/ld.so.conf.d", da sind einige Beispiele
<dadrc> Und ja, die werden dann automatisch geladen
<xreal> dadrc: Habe da nur einen Eintrag zu /usr/lib :)
<xreal> dadrc: Oh, also kein "ldconfig" danach?
<dadrc> Naja, doch, das schon.
<dadrc> Aber du musst sie nirgends eintragen oder so.
<xreal> dadrc: yop
<xreal> dadrc: sucht Python dann auch in diesem Pfad?
<xreal> site-packages
<geser> Python hat ein eigenes Suchverzeichnis
<dadrc> Das ist nur für dynamisch geladene Libraries. Wüsste nicht, dass das was mit Python zu tun hat
<geser> python -c "import sys; print sys.path"
<AndChat-274176> Guten Morgen, hat jemand eine Anleitung wie ich richtig partitioniere, wenn ich Ubuntu neuinstalliere ?
<geser> was "richtig" ist hängt oft vom Einsatzzweck ab
<stevieh> wenn du keine ahnung hast und es ist ein normaler desktop lass es doch einfach von ubuntu machen?
<AndChat-274176> Ich würde ubuntu ganz normal benutzen. 
<AndChat-274176> Hatte schon mal partitioniert, aber habe das Gefühl das wenn man vernünftig partitioniert, dass ubuntu flüssiger und stabiler läuft
<xreal> dadrc & geser: ich glaube, die tauchen da auf, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich vielleicht den Pythonpath gesetzt habe.
<AndChat-274176> nebenbei benutze ich noch Windoof
<|Frodo|> stevieh: bei der standardpatitionierung von ubuntu würde mir die aufteilung in / und /home fehlen.
<stevieh> das hab ich mir mittlerweile auch abgewöhnt... dazu ist meine platte immer zu voll.
<stevieh> AndChat-274176: ne, das Gefühl trügt...
<stevieh> das würde nur dann kommen, wenn es ganz voll wäre und das wäre eh nie gut
<|Frodo|> stevieh: fragt man 3 verschiedene leute nach der besten partitions-aufteilung, bekommt man mindesten 4 unterschiedliche antworten...  ;-/  so hat jeder seine erfahrungen / vorlieben / etc.
<k1l_> !partitionierung > AndChat-274176 
<kubine> AndChat-274176: Informationen zu Partitionierung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<xreal> LVM und fertig
<PBeck> ahoi
<AndChat-274176> Danke 
<xreal> Muss ich "cp /proc/mounts /chroot/wheezy/etc/mtab" kopieren für ein chroot? Habe es in einem howto gelesen, aber - wieso?
<dadrc> damit du eine funktionierende liste der aktuellen mounts hast
<xreal> dadrc: aber da steht soviel Mist drin, wie FUSE und so. Das brauche ich im Chroot doch gar nicht.
<dadrc> joa, wenn du die liste nicht brauchst, lass es weg.
<xreal> dadrc: Wieso unterscheidet sich eigentlich mtab von /etc/fstab?
<stevieh> das eine ist das was gemounted ist, das andere was gemounted werden soll.
<xreal> stevieh: danke!
<dadrc> was der da sagt.
<xreal> reicht es für die mtab im chroot dann nicht nur, die betreffenden mounts reinzuziehen?
<xreal> proc, udev, devpts, sys
<dadrc> Wenn du Lust hast, das von Hand zu machen, klar.
<xreal> dadrc: Ist ja nur einmalig pro chroot.
<dadrc> Die meisten Leute sind zu faul und nehmen einfach alles .)
<xreal> dadrc: cat /proc/mounts | grep -i chroot > ...
<xreal> -i noch nicht mal notwendig
<LetoThe2nd> wer nimmt heute noch chroots im zeitalter von docker?
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: aussage --verbose
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: https://www.docker.io/
<kubine> Title: Homepage - Docker: the Linux container engine (at www.docker.io)
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Hmm, mal lesen.
<PBeck> ist docker das gleiche wie ein chroot?
<LetoThe2nd> mehr wie ein chroot auf dope
<PBeck> ich dachte das wäre ein packformat für apps
<LetoThe2nd> ne.
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Also im Endeffekt ein chroot ohne neues OS drin?
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: nur die App mit Libs?
<LetoThe2nd> man kanns im nachgang für packetmanagement benutzen, aber im prinzip ists erstmal ein chroot auf dope
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: ne.
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: ich habe mir etliche erklärungen schon durchgelesen, allerdings nicht wirklich kapiert was es macht - ist es dann eine vm quasi?
<LetoThe2nd> hm.
<LetoThe2nd> jein.
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: ich verstehe das so, dass es kein Guest OS braucht, also keine VM.
<LetoThe2nd> es teilt sich den kernel mit dem wirtssystem
<LetoThe2nd> im gegensatz zu chroot aber eben nicht proc, sysfs etc.
<LetoThe2nd> also deutlich besser gekapselt.
<PBeck> http://www.golem.de/news/docker-app-container-die-ueberall-laufen-1311-102976.html
<kubine> Title: Docker: App-Container, die überall laufen - Golem.de (at www.golem.de)
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, man kanns dann dafür verwenden
<xreal> eilegende wollmilchsau?
<LetoThe2nd> ne.
<LetoThe2nd> weder eier, noch milch, noch wolle, noch schnitzel
<xreal> Soll auf jedem Linux und jedem Kernel laufen...
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: kein Schnitzel? Autocold.
<xreal> nice: https://www.docker.io/gettingstarted/#0
<kubine> Title: Getting Started - Docker: the Linux container engine (at www.docker.io)
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: der knackpunkt ist, dass es ausschliesslich mainline-kernel features benutzt
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: irgendwie glaube ich das chroot nicht so recht mit docker ersetzt werden kann
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: möglich, aber... "weil"?
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: für mich war chroot eher zur systemrettung sinnvoll. Für sinnvollere gefängnisse macht doch eine vm mehr sinn
<tuxflo> Hallo! Wie kann ich mir im Terminal die Größe (also breite mal höhe) eines .jpgs anzeigen lassen?
<PBeck> tuxflo: file *datei
<xreal> PBeck: ich seh's nicht als Gefängnis. Ich halte damit mein Hauptsystem sauber, weil ich mit dev-Paketen bastle :)
<xreal> VM hat den Nachteil, dass immer gleich RAM belegt wird.
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: klar, es ersetzt nicht die *funktion* chroot, sondern das jail-konstrukt
<LetoThe2nd> jo, vm ist halt immer ram, i/o overhead, etc.pp.
<LetoThe2nd> kann auchsinn machen
<PBeck> ah ok
<PBeck> xreal: wie geht das dann?
<LetoThe2nd> aber für "ich probier schnell was im chroot aus oder will was einsperren" -> docker.
<tuxflo> PBeck: ok danke... hier klappts, auf dem NAS gibts "Segmentation fault" aber das ist vermutlich eher OT
<LetoThe2nd> aufsetzen ist easy automatisierbar, snapshotting eingebaut, was will man mehr
<xreal> PBeck: hm?
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Ist das denn nur für "eben schnell" oder kann ich auch 'ne PostgreSQL drin laufen lassen?
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: kannst ohne weiteres.
<xreal> irgendwo *muss* ein Haken sein...
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Wird da eine große Containerdatei erzeugt?
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: jein. ist halt aufs
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Ich habe das mal mit TrueCrypt gehabt... Irgendwo war ein Sektorfehler und der ganze COntianer war kaputt.
<LetoThe2nd> du hast quasi ein basislayer, und dann eben layer drauf. und nur in eins wird reingeschrieben
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: naja, truecrypt != aufs
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Ich bezogs auf's Containerkonzept :) Kenne AuFS/aufs nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> es ist auch eigentlich eher so, dass du persistente daten nicht im layer hast. deine DB zum beispiel. oder besser gesagt, so verstehe ich es.
<LetoThe2nd> sondern nur der *prozess* und was dazugehört ist eingesperrt
<PBeck> tuxflo: segmention fault hört sich böse an
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Sorry, dass ich nerve. Kann ich denn da auch ein komplettes Toolset mit reinpacken oder immer nur eine Anwendung?
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: du kannst alles rein bauen, auch das ding einfach interaktiv wie ein bash in chroot verwenden. schau dir einfach mal das tutorial an.
<tuxflo> PBeck: ja, schaue grade mal nach ob ich das irgendwo als Bug melden kann...
<PBeck> tuxflo: dürfte kein bug sein - wann tritt das den auf? Sind alle ressourcen belegt?
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: ähm, das passiert auf seinem NAS. ist schon eher OT, er hats ja auch selbst gesagt
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Ach Mist, auf Squeeze wird's nicht gehen :)
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: ah alles klar, überlesen.
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: tja, nachdem wich hier ubuntu support gebe ist das doch nicht relevant, oder?
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: *duck*
<xreal> Ich setze *beides* ein :D
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: jaja.
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: geh mal lesen, bitte.
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Docker ist mir (noch) zu komplex...
<MrHeisen1erg> hallo, kann ich unter ubuntu-server auch google-drive gegen ein lokales verzeichnis synchronisieren, ähnlich wie es bei dropbox möglich ist?
<stevieh> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cloud-Dienste
<kubine> Title: Cloud-Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xreal> Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll, mtab zu befüllen?
<xreal> Ich habe jetzt sowas: /dev/sda1 12,4T ... 18% /boot
<xreal> aber auf /boot kann ich doch eh nicht zugreifen.
<NTQ> Hi. Ich versuche gerade unter Ubuntu 13.10 von meinem Samsung Galaxy S4 Bilder und Videos zu kopieren. Ich kann zwar bis in den Ordner wechseln, aber wenn ich dann Kopieren will, sagt er er hätte keine Berechtigung die Datei zu lesen.
<NTQ> In 13.04 habe ich noch gMTP dafür genutzt, aber das kann jetzt gar nicht mehr verbinden. Es friert nur ein, wenn ich es versuche.
<PBeck> NTQ: per usbkabel?
<NTQ> PBeck: genau. USB Debugging ist aus und in Android habe ich als Mediengerät verbunden (MTP)
<PBeck> NTQ: ich nutze http://linuxundich.de/ubuntu/gvfs-update-ermoglicht-unter-ubuntulinux-endlich-den-bequemen-zugriff-auf-android-gerate-via-mtp/
<kubine> Title: GVFS-Update ermöglicht unter Ubuntu/Linux endlich den bequemen Zugriff auf Android-Geräte via MTP | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<NTQ> als USB Debugging noch an war, konnte ich gar nicht drauf zugreifen
<PBeck> NTQ: das funktioniert recht fein
<PBeck> ist das nicht standardmäßig in 13.04?
<NTQ> PBeck: Hab mir den Link angeschaut, aber ab 13.10 soll das angeblich eh schon integriert sein
<NTQ> Das steht auch da, wenn man versucht das PPA hinzuzufügen
<NTQ> Also ich komme ja soweit, dass ich durch die Verzeichnisstruktur im Phone oder auf der SD-Karte herum navigieren kann. Aber ich kann keine einzige Datei öffnen. Da steht dann, dass ich keine Berechtigung dazu hätte
<PBeck> NTQ: kannst du sie kopieren?
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/284762/some-ubuntu-13-04-applications-cannot-access-files-on-mtp-mounted-systems-why
<kubine> Title: nautilus - Some Ubuntu 13.04 applications cannot access files on MTP-mounted systems. Why? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<NTQ> PBeck: Achso. Kopieren scheint zu gehen. Ja. Ich verstehe das Problem. Macht Sinn
<PBeck> NTQ: hat nicht mtp gar keine gescheite funktion für open? Anscheinend soll die android implentierung das können. der normale massenspeicher hat weniger probleme gemacht (bis auf das aushängen - hätte man allerdings auch anders implentieren können um dies vorzubeugen)
<NTQ> So, jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden, wo meine Bilder sind. Ich habe sie nämlich in einen extra Ordner verschoben.
<NTQ> Okay, hab sie. Sie sind im internen Speicher und nicht auf sd-karte. -.-
<NTQ> Cool, er kopiert. So soll's sein :) Danke nochmal. Ich hätte mich nicht davon verwirren lassen sollen, dass der Bildbetrachter das Bild nicht öffnen will.
<NTQ> 16 MB/s sind wohl ausreichend ;)
<PBeck> NTQ: es gibt ein paar bildbetrachter die das file nach tmp kopieren und dann öffnen
<PBeck> gthumb meine ich
<NTQ> PBeck: momentan nutze ich EOG
<PBeck> NTQ: kannst ja mal testen obs geht
<NTQ> Ja, so wichtig ist es jetzt auch nicht. Hab ja eh schon alles kopiert, was ich brauche
<dadrc> Sagt mal, wenn ich 'nem Job mit `at` für eine bestimmte Zeit plane, ist der nach 'nem Reboot noch da?
<PBeck> dadrc: ich wüsste es gerade nicht. alternativ kannst du kurz rebooten und schauen
<dadrc> Ja, das könnt ich machen
<dadrc> aber … dann wär meine Musik aus ;)
<RobBurkeOne> Hi! Mal eine eher allgemeine Frage: Ich möchte einen alten Router als WLAN-Repeater einsetzen, um mein Signal in entfernteren Räumen zu verbessern. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob dieser als ein Access Point oder als Repeater eingestellt ist. Ist da was dran? Wo ist denn da der Unterschied?
<stevieh> na, beim einen, muss er alles was er repeated auch über wlan verschicken, beim anderen über eternit
<Guest12610> hab gerade eine andere HD mit Ubuntu 13.04 gestartet (läuft). Erhalte die Meldung: 'check-new-release-gtk'  *Software updates are no longer provided for Ubuntu 13.04.* To stay secure, you should upgrade to Ubuntu 13.10'
<stevieh> dann tu das.
<Guest12610> aber 13.04 ist doch LTS! und 13.10 bestimmt nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Guest12610: 13.04 ist LTS. klar.
<stevieh> 12.04 ist LTS, 
<stevieh> 13.04 ist EOL
<Guest12610> ich denbk: ALLE .04 sind LTS
<geser> beim Repeater halbiert sich auch die verfügbare Bandbreite (WLAN ist ein Shared-Medium) und funktioniert WPA2 mit Repeatern? (meine Info diesbezüglich mag schon veraltet sein)
<stevieh> nein, alle geraden .04 sind LTS
<LetoThe2nd> Guest12610: du bist doch echt lange genug dabei um das schema zu kennen. und auch, ums selber zu googlen.
<Guest12610> alle geraden, aber nur Dionnerstags um halb 3, wenn Ostern ist. Was soll man sich noch alles merkeln?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest12610: geh woanders trollen, erste verwarnung.
<RobBurkeOne> Was ist so schwer daran zu wissen, dass nicht jedes Release ein LTS-Release ist? Das wird doch meist noch zusaätzlich mitangegeben..
<LetoThe2nd> RobBurkeOne: ist schon ok, alter "spezialkunde" in diesem channel
<RobBurkeOne> ah, ok
<blahja> hallo zusammen
<blahja> wie oft sollte man ein dist-upgrade machen oder besser ubuntu neu installieren?
<dadrc> dist-upgrade kannst du beliebig oft machen, das ist kein Problem. Meinst du release-upgrades?
<blahja> dadrc: nein. beim updaten und upgraden kommt: Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic python3-distupgrade ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<dadrc> Ajo, dann. `dist-upgrade` ist wie upgrade, nur, dass es auch neue Pakete, wie zB neue Kernel, installiert.
<blahja> habe mir aber sagen lassen, dass dist-upgtrades ab und an zur system-beschädigung führt
<dadrc> Kein Grund zur Sorge, mach ich mehrmals die Woche :)
<stevieh> das war sicher jemand von RedHat, der dir das erzählt hat.
<blahja> gut zu wissen, danke für die schnelle antwort :-) dann bin ich mal mutig und höre auf euch :-)
<dadrc> Bei Ubuntu ist das wirklich harmlos.
<dadrc> Die Kollegen von Debian machen mit `dist-upgrade` auch die Releasewechsel, aber das wird bei Ubuntu anders gemacht.
<dadrc> So, ich fahr mal nach Hause.
<stevieh> Fortes fortuna adiuvat
<dadrc> Starkes Glück irgendwas? (Hey, ich hatte Franzsöisch in der Schule …)
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> das könnte man glaub ich mit französisch hin bekommen ;-)
<LowoJ> Heyho!
<LowoJ> Kennt jemand ein Programm mit dem man gewisse Frequenzen aus einer Musikdatei herausschneiden kann?
<stevieh> wenn dann audacity
<LowoJ> bei 16khz ist in einer mp3 ein übles pfeifen, welches einem feineren gehör schmerzen bereitet
<xreal> LowoJ: SoX
<xreal> SoX ist *das* Tool.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<|Frodo|> LupusE: *auf uhr gugg*    bist du im MH-370-suchgebiet westlich von australien? ;-)
<knoips> moin
<trg_> wie groß ist / bei üblicher nutzung
<trg_> oder sollte es werden
<k1l_> ich hab meinem / (mit seperatem /home) mal 30GB spendiert. da sind 8GB von genutzt.
<k1l_> da die userdaten in /home landen sollte man dem halt soviel wo geht zuweisen, trg_ 
<trg_> also sind 20 gig ok 
<k1l_> hast du ein seperates /home?
<trg_> klar sonst erübrigt sich ja die Frage
<k1l_> jo, ich würde sogar sagen, dass eigentlich 10-15 GB reichen
<k1l_> wenn man aber eh 100GB oder mehr auf der platte hat ist das ja fast egal
<trg_> ok danke
<Darkfire2012> Hallo
<Wabuo> Hey ich nutze Ubuntu 13.10 auf einem Think Pad X230 und würde gerne das eingebaute Bluetooth verwenden allerdings scheint es dem System nicht bekannt zu sein. Im BIOS ist das Bluetooth aktiviert. Tipps - Tricks - Ideen?
<Wabuo> Unter 23.4 funktionierte es ...
<Wabuo> *13.4
<ring0> wie hast du denn geprüft, ob es erkannt wird?
<teddyp1cker> lsusb | grep bluetooth?
<Wabuo> Erstens mit dem Bluetooth Manager, Zweitens durch "rfkill list"
<ring0> kannst ja mal die ausgaben von lsusb und rfkill list in einen paste packen
<k1l_> lsusb/lspci, je nachdem wie das verkabelt ist
<Wabuo> in Arbeit ...
<teddyp1cker> Wabuo: + dmesg|grep -i bluetooth
<teddyp1cker> Wabuo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363401/cant-enable-bluetooth-13-10/369844#369844 - vielleicht ist mit deinem Problem verbunded
<kubine> Title: Cant enable Bluetooth 13.10 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Wabuo> So ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7147978/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Wabuo> @ teddyp1cker danke für den Link
<teddyp1cker> Wabuo: ist "rfkill unblock bluetooth" nützlich in deinem Fall ?
<k1l_> das erkennt das bluetooth ja gar nicht erst
<k1l_> sicher, dass das ding bluetooth hat?
<Wabuo> ja !
<Wabuo> ich habe es schon benutzt =) ^^
<k1l_> ahjo, kommt ja im dmesg vor
<k1l_> aber weder im lsci noch im lsusb
<k1l_> *lspci
<Wabuo> * bin rebooten 
<k1l_> ich hab hier nen x230i und da funktioniert es einfach. kommt aber auch im lsusb vor
<Flash63> k1l_: muss auch hier ein USB BT-Adapter sein, die 6205 WLAN-Karte hat kein integriertes BT
<Flash63> für mein Empfinden werden da aber sowieso zu wenig USb_Geräte/HUBs angezeigt
<k1l_> jo
<Flash63> USB 3.0 fehlt anscheinend
 * Flash63 tippt auf ein Kernelproblem
<Wabuo> so da bin ich wieder
<Flash63> Wabuo: da fehlen anscheinend mehrere USB-Anschlüsse, vor allem die USB3.0 - deshalb wird BT ebenfalls nicht funktionieren, da int. über USB angeschlossen - welche Kernelversion wird verwendet?
<Wabuo> oh ok !?
<Flash63> Wabuo: uname -a    zeigt die Kernelversion
<teddyp1cker> uname -r ;)
<Wabuo> habe mich leider aus meinem User (nur grafisch) ausgesperrt durch etwas das ich von askubutu testete ... daher muss ich erstmals das beheben ...
<Flash63> teddyp1cker: ja, aber dann erkennt man nicht ob er eine 32 oder 64bit Version verwendet
<Wabuo> Verwendet habe ich sudo usermod -a -G bluetooth $USER und sudo apt-get remove gnome-bluetooth
<Wabuo> 64bit
<Wabuo> uname -r:  3.11.0-18-generic
<Wabuo> wie mach ich den das/den usermod rückgängig?
<teddyp1cker> gpasswd -d $USER bluetooth
<Wabuo> gpasswd?
<teddyp1cker> oder usermod -R bluetooth $USER
<Wabuo> ok danke 
<Wabuo> mit sudo?
<teddyp1cker> hmm.. ja
<teddyp1cker> oder : http://goo.gl/RonjDF
<Wabuo> hehe im gast user n bissel schwer :P
<Flash63> arg
<Wabuo> danke gpasswd -d $USER bluetooth hat geklappt 
<Wabuo> * reboot und hoffentlich wieder ne gnomeshell für mich xD
<teddyp1cker> Wabuo: aber ich habe keine Ahnung warum es gibt keine "bluetooth*usb" in "lsusb"
<Flash63> Wabuo: Du sollte gleich mal mit einer älteren Kernelversion starten und erneut mit lsusb abfragen
<Wabuo> ok gerne aber wie?
<teddyp1cker> "0a5c:21e6 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702" - bluetooth in thinkpad x230
<Flash63> Wabuo: halte Shift bei Systemstart gedrückt um in das Grub-Menü zu gelangen
<Flash63> da kannst Du dann einen anderen Kernel auswählen
<teddyp1cker> Flash63: https://www.mail-archive.com/kernel-packages@lists.launchpad.net/msg31233.html - doch es gibt andere Problem mit firmware in älteren Kernelversionen
<kubine> Title: [Kernelpackages] [Bug 1242079] Re: 13.10 Bluetooth: can't load firmware, may not work correctly (at www.mail-archive.com)
<Flash63> teddyp1cker: auch das, dennoch muss das Gerät ja zunächst mal unter lsusb angezeigt werden, afaik
<Wabuo> und ich kann mich immer noch nicht grafisch in meine Benutzer einloggen  werde immer wieder zum Login zurückgeworfen, außerdem kann ich nur noch  Xfce als Grafischeoberfläche auswählen die Gnomeshell ist verschwunden wtf?
<Wabuo> soll ich das mit der älteren Kernel Version jetzt probieren oder lieber erst den Login ermöglichen (wie auch immer ?) ?
<Flash63> der Login wird auch mit einer anderen Kernelversion nicht funktionieren
<Wabuo> OH ok
<Wabuo> Da will man sein Bluetooth zum laufen bringen und sperrt sich Erstmahl aus - na toll!
<Flash63> kommst Du bei Systemstart in die root-Konsole ?
<Flash63> da könntest Du z.B. mal einen neuen Benutzer anlegen
<Wabuo> weis nicht aber strg+alt +fX funktioniert und ich kann mich da einloggen 
<Wabuo> und was nutzt der mir?
<Wabuo> wenn du meinst das das sinnvoll ist den ...
<Flash63> Du könntest die rechte des Benutzers prüfen und ggf. Fehler korrigieren
<Wabuo> ok dann ein sudo aduser <name>?
<NTQ> Möglicherweise eine blöde Frage. Aber wie kann ich im ubuntuusers.de-Forum ein Bild in meinen Beitrag integrieren? Bilderlinks aus meiner Dropbox über https scheint er nicht zu mögen.
<NTQ> Oder ich nutze [[Bild(Bildname)]] falsch
<Flash63> Wabuo: zunächst vielleicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis - Rechte korrigieren
<kubine> Title: Homeverzeichnis › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Wabuo> <Flash63>:ok
<Flash63> Wabuo: einen neuen Benutzer kannst Du auch testen
<Wabuo> "Wichtig ist, dass man während des Korrigierens der Rechte nicht in der graphischen Desktopumgebung angemeldet ist." dh. ich sollte den Gast Nutzer abmelden? 
<Flash63> deshalb meine Frage nach der Konsole (Wiederherstellung) bei Systemstart
<Wabuo> wie antworte ich denn direkt ? 
<Flash63> Du kannst das je zunächst mal offline prüfen und testen
<Wabuo> mh dann muss mir das ja alles merken
<Flash63> den kleinen Abschnitt eben notieren
<Wabuo> also teste dann mal wie komme ich den in die root Konsole? im grub Menü?
<Flash63> melde dich einfach aus dem Gastkonto ab, das sollte genügen
<Wabuo> oh ok danke
<Wabuo> und dann die recht wider herstellen nach wiki oder einen neuen user?
<Flash63> die Wiederherstellung betrifft deinen bestehenden „kaputten“ User
<Wabuo> so der Nutzer tut wider allerdings konnte ich nicht alle Kommandos ausführen ...
<Wabuo> sudo chmod -R u+rwX /home/BENUTZER ergibt error: ungültiger Benutzer >>u+rwX"
<Flash63> Wabuo: Du gebits den Befehl doch nicht etwa so ein ohne den tatsächlichen Benutzernamen zu verwenden?
<Wabuo> ne schon mit dem usernahme
<Flash63> check mal mit id und whoami
<Flash63> ... aber wenn Du dich jetzt wieder anmelden kannst, scheint das Problem ja behoben zu sein
<Wabuo> naja die Gnomeshell is noch weg 
<Wabuo> ok
<Flash63> kann ich nicht konkret mehr zu sagen, was da noch im Argen liegen könnte
<Wabuo> arg hab den Fehler gefunden hatte mich vertippt also nochmal ...
<Wabuo> so nun funktioniert alles wider ...
<Wabuo> habt ihr noch lust/zeit das Bluetooth problem anzugehen?
<Flash63> Wabuo: jetzt könntest Du mal einen anderen kernel ausprobieren
<Wabuo> ok dann werde ich das mal testen .
<Wabuo> so anderer kernel 3.8.0-35-generic x86_64
<Flash63> Wabuo: interessant wäre ein älterer 3.11-Kernel, aber ok - was zeigt lsusb? Wird der BT-Adapter (und die USB-3.0 HUBs) gefunden?
<Wabuo> oh tja und ich dachte besser 3.11^^
<Flash63> das Paket gnome-bluetooth hattest Du ja deinstalliert - funktioniert momentan also ggf. sowieso nicht
<Wabuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7148522/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Flash63> und ja, eine Kernelversionen funktionieren fehlerhaft was USB betrifft
<Wabuo> ist wider installiert da es ja mein gnome zerlegt hat durch das deinstallieren.
<Flash63> sieht schon besser aus, der BT-Adapter wird aber immer noch nicht angezeigt
<Wabuo> tja was nun ? noch was auf lager?
 * Flash63 würde folgendes probieren:
<Flash63> Ubuntu 13.10 oder schon 14.04-Beta von Live-Medium testen
<Flash63> Fehler können auch durch ein Dist-Upgrade auftreten
<Flash63> in diesem Fall also von 13.04 auf 13.10
<Wabuo> ok das vertage ich dann vermutlich auf morgen, je nach download Dauer 
<Flash63> klar ... 
<Wabuo> was denkst du is besser 13.10 oder 14.4?
<Flash63> Rechner ansonsten mal ein paar Minuten komplett ausschalten und Netz/Akku entfernen - dann wieder mit dem älteren kernel starten
<Flash63> wenn 14.04 funktioniert - Neuinstalltion, auch schon mit der Beta
<Wabuo> ok dem von jetzt oder nem 3.11?
<Flash63> zuerst mit dem 3.8-Kernel
<Wabuo> ok dann mal los
<Wabuo> tja das hat nichts verändert.
<Flash63> Wabuo: probiere es die nächsten Tage in Ruhe mit den Live-Versionen von USB-Stick oder DVD/(RW)
<Flash63> Wabuo: Hardwareerkennung ist der erste Schritt (Pflicht), Funktionsprüfung anschließend - da gibt es möglicherweise noch einen Bug  →  https://www.mail-archive.com/kernel-packages@lists.launchpad.net/msg31233.html
<kubine> Title: [Kernelpackages] [Bug 1242079] Re: 13.10 Bluetooth: can't load firmware, may not work correctly (at www.mail-archive.com)
<Wabuo> perfekt danke euch allen =)
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-25
<jokrebel> Bin ich alleine mit aptd-Problemen bei 12.04?
<stevieh> das ist das Teil was von selbst updates macht?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ja, apt-get dist-upgrade läuft durch. Aber die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung streikt seit ein paar Reboots
<stevieh> hmm... installiert ist das teil bei meinem mini server... wo seh ich jetzt, dass der gut läuft? ;-9
<jokrebel> in der GUI ;-)
<stevieh> gui? ;-)
<stevieh> ah, I see, das ist das Dingel oben rechts? Ne, auf meinem Desktop ist 13.10, da kann ich nix guggen.
<jokrebel> Danke trotzdem, bin jetzt erstmal weg vom Rechner.
<xreal> Wo kann ich die Ubuntu Kernelpatches finden?
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git - respektive packages.ubuntu.com - respektive apt-get source
<kubine> Title: kernel.ubuntu.com Git (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> (wie immer)
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Danke. OverlayFS scheint in denen nicht drin zu sein: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Nicht antworten, ich war dumm.
<NTQ> Wie kann ich einen Virtual Host bei Apache dazu bringen unter einem anderen usernamen zu agieren, also nicht als www-data?
<dadrc> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_privileges.html
<kubine> Title: mod_privileges - Apache HTTP Server (at httpd.apache.org)
<geser> dadrc: das funktioniert auch unter Linux? da wird sehr häufig von Solaris Privileges gesprochen auf der Seite
<geser> NTQ: ansonsten gibt es noch apache2-mpm-itk
<NTQ> geser: davon hab ich schon gehört. Das sah etwas komplizierter aus. Aber ich schau es mir mal an
<Melli> Hallo Zusammen, wurde von ubuntuusers auf diesen Channel verwiesen. Hoffentlich habe ich hier mehr Glück.
<dadrc> geser, hast recht, privileges ist nur für Solaris.
<dadrc> aber mpm-itk kann das auch.,,
<Melli> Und zwar wollte ich wissen ob sich ein Ubuntu Server nur pür den Heimbedarf ignet, oder ob man das auch für kleine Teams nutzen kann. Da ich mich mit ein paar Freunden selbstständig machen möchte und wir unser Geld zusammenhalten müssen :)
<stevieh> Melli: klar eignet sich das.
<dadrc> Geht gut.
<stevieh> http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-409842 hier ist ein passender no noise low power server ;-)
<kubine> Title: Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (at geizhals.de)
<Melli> stevieh welche Hardware sollte ich denn für ein 5 bis 10 köpfiges Team mitbringen?
<stevieh> Melli: das kommt extrem auf die Anwendungen an.
<stevieh> Viel Daten, wenig Daten, welche OS, viel externes VPN... Datenbanken, Wiki, Mail?
<LetoThe2nd> buildserver, datenhalde, etc.pp.
<Melli> Ich würde sehr gerne meinen alten Computer nehmen, damit ich nicht neuanschaffen muss - wenn das geht?
<Melli> Also hauptsächlich geht es um Dateiserver
<stevieh> klar, kein Problem.
<stevieh> was für ne branche seid ihr denn?
<LetoThe2nd> Melli: und zu dem "nur für den heimbedarf"... nennenswerte teile der amazon-infrastruktur laufen auf ubuntu server
<Melli> Veranstaltungsdienstleistungen Eventmanagement
<stevieh> ja, klar, fang erstmal mit was kleinem an. Denk halt an backup und evtl. raid
<Melli> Die Freigaben sind ja problemlos für Windows Notebooks realisierbar, richtig?
<PC-Ente> wohoo Melli
<LetoThe2nd> Melli: der knackpunkt an der hardware ist einzig und allein, wie stabil/zuverlässig du das ding brauchst. wenn du keine automatisierten backups in bänder brauchst, keine USV, keine platten im hot standby etc. kannst du natürlich auch alte consumerhardware nehmen. das problem ist schlicht - was tun wenns kracht
<Melli> Ja ich denke mal RAID1 wäre sinnvoll
<dadrc> RAID ist kein Backup.
<LetoThe2nd> nein, BACKUPS sind sinnvoll!
<stevieh> beides ist sinnvoll
<Melli> RAID1 und Backup auf externen Festplatten ;) ?
<dadrc> Also, RAID1 (oder 5 oder 6 oder 10) ist sinnvoll, aber ohne Backups nichts wert.
<dadrc> Ja, mindestens.
<MrHeisenberg> hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit einen alten Windows7 Loader von der alten platte /dev/sdg1 zu löschen?
<LetoThe2nd> Melli: vielleicht solltest du dir nen lokalen, vertrauenswürdigen nerd suchen der dir für ne kiste bier mal die grundlagen erklärt
<MrHeisenberg> der os-prober soll den nicht mehr finden bei einem update
<Melli> LetoThe2nd so richtig Neuling bin ich ja nicht - eher immer verzweifelt und misstrauisch :D
<LetoThe2nd> MrHeisenberg: ich würd eher einfach den os-prober umbenennen so dass er nicht mehr aktiv ist.
<LetoThe2nd> Melli: naja die fragen klingen ehrlich gesagt anders
<LetoThe2nd> Melli: mag schon sein dass du als benutzer erfahren bist, aber hintergrundwissen über infrastruktur ist einfach ein *klein* wenig was anderes.
<MrHeisenberg> LetoThe2nd: mir wäre dennoch lieber wenn der loader einfach weg wäre, windows existiert auf dem rechner nicht mehr
<Melli> Es ist eher naja... "Zweifel an eigenenen Fähigkeiten"
<Melli> Bzw. ich frage lieber alles tausendmal nach ob es stimmt
<LetoThe2nd> Melli: und mal ne halbe stunde drüber in nem IRC-chat reden ist mit sicherheit kein passender ersatz
<LetoThe2nd> Melli: wie gesagt - such dir lieber nen vertrauenswürdigen nerd, der dann mal drüber schaut.
<Melli> Ich würde so grundlegende Sachen trotzdem gerne vorher hier besprechen, und dann kann ich immer noch über einen vertrauenswürdigen NErd nachdenken - den es hier glaub ich gar nicht gibt :D
<LetoThe2nd> Melli: grundlegende sachenm, wie - was ist ein raid, und was ist ein backup? was gehört davon auf externe platten, was nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> MrHeisenberg: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-clearing-out-master-boot-record-dd-command/
<kubine> Title: Linux Delete / Remove MBR (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<Melli> RAID 1 spiegelt mir meine Festplatte... sprich wenn ich eine schrotte habe ich noch die zweite auf der die Daten sind, allerdings heißt das nicht das ich noch Backups brauche. Soweit weiß ich das ja
<LetoThe2nd> Melli: siehst du, du weisst es eben nicht. die aussage war so verkehrt wie's noch geht
<Melli> Falsch geschrieben ;D
<LetoThe2nd> ja, klar.
<Melli> Ich brauche Backups trotzdem weil ein RAID mich nicht schützt
<Melli> Selbst wenn ich Nullahnung hätte dann müsste ich es halt ändern ;)
<LetoThe2nd> 12:03 < Melli> RAID1 und Backup auf externen Festplatten ;) ?
<Melli> Weil ich kenne keinen Ubuntu Nerd der aus Nähe NOM kommt
<LetoThe2nd> schon allein die frage ist grund-sinnlos
<Melli> Das ist eine Sache des Lesens ? ich meine nicht RAID 1 auf externen Festplatten sondern RAID1 und zusätzlich ein Backup auf externen Festplatten...
<LetoThe2nd> dann musst du halt mal schauen, was die nächstgelegene LUG ist
<LetoThe2nd> naja anyways.
<stevieh> was ist denn NOM?
<Melli> Northeim ;)
<Melli> Ist bei Göttingen
<NTQ> geser: wie es aussieht, klappt das, aber ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher unter welchem user meine ganzen anderen virtual-hosts jetzt laufen. unter www-data oder unter root?
<NTQ> geser: hier steht ganz am ende irgendwie etwas gegensätzliches: http://martin-mueller.info/2011/07/03/hosting-absichern-apache2-mit-itk-mpm/
<kubine> Title: Hosting absichern: Apache2 mit ITK-MPM | martin-mueller.info (at martin-mueller.info)
<NTQ> wenn man nichts angibt, wird angeblich www-data genommen, aber wenn man keine user-id angibt, dann wird root genommen.
<stevieh> Melli: also im Prinzip folgendes: wenn du ca. x mal soviel Zeit wie Geld hast, machst du das selbst, aber kommst nicht dazu dein eigentliches Thema zu machen..  alternativ macht ihr das Ding einfach auf und kauft euch ein NAS für 400€, aber backup müsst ihr immer noch machen
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: ++
<Melli> stevieh über ein NAS habe ich nachgedacht, aber da war ich glaub ich eher bei 500/600 und das kann ich mir doch sparen, wenn ich meine Zeit opfere einen alten Computer nehme den ich eh schon habe. ich weiß das klingt doof, aber 400 Euro haben nichthaben ist für uns viel
<stevieh> Melli: ja, dann mach das. klappt schon. Wie gesagt: vor allem schön an Backups denken und im netz gibts 1000 tutorials für ubuntu server.
<LetoThe2nd> in göttingen gibts auch ne recht aktive LUG, denke ich
<LetoThe2nd> oder auch https://cccgoe.de/wiki/Hauptseite
<kubine> Title: Hauptseite – Wiki CCC Göttingen (at cccgoe.de)
<LetoThe2nd> da kann man sicher mal aufschlagen und etwas fragen.
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann lunch
<Melli> #chaos-goettingen
<Melli> Mist :D
<stevieh> jo, wenn die mal nüchtern sind, helfen die gerne.
<Melli> ;)
<tuxflo> Melli: ich denke für deine angegebenen Zewcke (Dateiserver) bist du schon mit 250€ im NAS Bereich gut dabei. Und über lange Sicht (Stomkosten) sparst du damit auch noch im Vergleich zu einem Altrechner. Der größte Vorteil ist, die Dinger können einfach das was du dir sonst erst alles totkonfigurieren musst.
<geser> NTQ: hmm, gute Frage. Entweder ausprobieren (z.B. mit einer Datei die nur root lesen darf, aber www-data nicht) oder explizit www-data bei den anderen Vhosts setzen
<Melli> tuxflo ich habe nach einem vierer bay NAS gesucht mit Gigabit Anbindung und bin bei cyperport von qnap glaub ich auf 629 gekommen
<David1977> du qnaps sollen auch ganz gut laufen
<tuxflo> Melli: und warum muss es ein vierer bay sein? Selbst die kleinen von Qnap haben eine Gigabit Karte drin, aber das ist alles sowas von offtopic, komm einfach nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic da kann weiter disskutiert werden
<NTQ> geser: Noch schöner wäre ja eine Dokumentation zu dem Modul. Aber ich bin zu blöd die zu finden.
<geser> mehr als auf http://mpm-itk.sesse.net/ konnte ich spontan nicht finden
<kubine> Title: apache2-mpm-itk (at mpm-itk.sesse.net)
<ngs-benedikt> Hallo an alle! Ich bin auf einen seltsamen error gestoßen und komme alleine nicht mehr weiter. Kann ich hier nach Hilfe fragen?
<dadrc> Sicher
<David1977> ^ dafür ist der Channel da ;-)
<ngs-benedikt> wunderbar
<ngs-benedikt> mein Terminal crasht und zeigt mir eine unendliche Folge von seltsamen Zeichen, wenn ich das ganze über Nacht laufen lasse, sehe ich nächsten Morgen in der Command line c62;9;c62;9 usw über mehrere Seiten
<ngs-benedikt> hatte sowas bisher noch nie
<David1977> was genau machst du denn über das Terminal bzw. was löst diese Folge von Zeichen aus?
<ngs-benedikt> der befehl ist samtools sort input -o output
<ngs-benedikt> der befehl soll mir große .bam dateien zum einfacheren Zugriff sortieren, dabei erstellt er mehrere temporäre Dateien und merged sie am Ende zu einer großen
<ring0> welche version von samtools nutzt du?
<ngs-benedikt> 0.1.18
<ring0> nutzt du 12.04?
<ngs-benedikt> die temporären Dateien werden immer noch erstellt nur nach "merging from 4 files" kommt der crash
<ngs-benedikt> ja
<geser> -o      Output the final alignment to the standard output.
<geser> aus der manpage zu samtools
<ngs-benedikt> der output stimmt ja soweit, nur beim mergen crashed er
<ngs-benedikt> wenn ich die temporären Dateien dann nach Neustart vom Terminal per samtools merge zusammenfüge klappt das auch
<ngs-benedikt> letzte woche lief das alles noch, diese woche geht nichts mehr
<ring0> kannst ja mal gucken, ob es für samtools updates gab, die du eingespielt hast. vielleicht ist die neue version ja noch mit einem bug behaftet
<ngs-benedikt> habe sudp apt update und upgrade laufen lassen
<ring0> das sagt jetzt noch nichts darüber aus, ob das samtools paket im speziellen seit letzter woche, wo es ja scheinbar noch lief, ein update bekommen hat ;)
<geser> laut Launchpad gab es keine Updates für samtools (ich habe jetzt noch nicht die Abhängigkeiten geschaut)
<ngs-benedikt> okay, hat sich erledigt. fühle mich extrem dämlich aber geser hat vollkommen recht. wenn ich die -o option weglasse gehts wieder
<ngs-benedikt> hätte ich mal gleich hier gefragtm dann hätte ich mir die 2 tage aufregung sparen können
<ring0> du hast also deinen befehl geändert. selbst ausgetrickst :D
<ngs-benedikt> ja keinen plan warum aber jetzt bin ich nur froh dass es wieder läuft
<ngs-benedikt> danke an alle
<abraxus> kennt sich hier jemand mit gnomenu aus ? im GnoMenu werden "Im Internet surfen" und "Mail" angezeigt ... danach die ganz normalen Einträge (Kategorien) - wie bekomme ich die zwei ersten "sondereinträge" entfernt ? bzw. welche datei muss ich dafür bearbeiten!?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<abraxus> LupusE, morgen ?
<jokrebel> Der Vorgang kann nicht überwacht oder gesteuert werden. Die Verbindung zum Hintergrunddienst wurde unterbrochen. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist der Dienst abgestürzt. It seems that the daemon died. - dies ist die Fehlermeldung die mir die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung sein ein paar Reboots bei meinem 12.04-Laptop bringt. Jemand ne Idee?
<abraxus> LupusE, falsche Zeitzone :P
<jokrebel> abraxus: Falscher Kanal ;-) und vielleicht ist er ja grad nach nem Nickerchen wieder aufgestanden </OT>
<LupusE> jokrebel: logs durchsehen? je nachdem welcher dienst/prozess die meldung wirft.
<abraxus> jokrebel, update per console ( apt-get upgrade) funktioniert das ?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> LupusE: aptd
<LupusE> dann in die apd logs schauen (ggf per config erst aktivieren)
<jokrebel> in der apport.log wird nach "aktuallisierungen suchen" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152279/ dazugeschrieben. Die apt.log bleibt unverändert.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> syslog könnt da noch interessant sein http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152302/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel_> sagte jemand was zu meinem Problem seit meinem letzten Paste?
<PBeck> jokrebel_: was hast für ein problem?
<musca> PBeck: [18:25:15] <jokrebel> Der Vorgang kann nicht überwacht oder gesteuert werden. Die Verbindung zum Hintergrunddienst wurde unterbrochen. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist der Dienst abgestürzt. It seems that the daemon died. - dies ist die Fehlermeldung die mir die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung sein ein paar Reboots bei meinem 12.04-Laptop bringt. Jemand ne Idee?
<PBeck> hast den mal aus dem terminal gestartet?
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/249300/aptitude-apt-get-always-crashes
<kubine> Title: 12.10 - aptitude (apt-get) always crashes - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<PBeck> kannst auch spaßhalber mal schauen was zuletzt installiert wurde
<PBeck> und dann schauen ob da was kaputt gegangen ist
<PBeck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/441686
<kubine> Title: Bug #441686 ""Task cannot be monitored or controlled” alert is u... : Bugs : “aptdaemon” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<PBeck> jokrebel_: kannst vielleicht auch noch den bug report erweitern
<jokrebel_> PBeck: apt-get update/dist-upgrade funktioniert ja. Die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung klemmt.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: terminalausgabe? 
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Dafür müsst ich erstmal wissen, wie ich die angeschaltene Aktuallisierungsverwaltung abschalte und per Terminal aufrufe.
<abraxus> jokrebel_, folgender befehl beendet die aktualisierungsverwaltung 'sudo pkill update-manager'
 * abraxus is the world greatest!
<jokrebel_> abraxus: ok, aber das Symbol in der Leiste ist danach nicht weg.
<jokrebel_> danach update-manager aus der konsole gestartet bringt im Terminal keinerlei Informationen. Hat aber selbes Fehlerverhalten.
<abraxus> jokrebel_, was für ein symbol ?
<abraxus> jokrebel_, crash oder update symbol ?
<jokrebel_> abraxus: Update-Symbol. Die ersten paar Male kam noch ein Crashreport-Symbol; das kommt aber inzwischen nicht mehr (obwohl ich _nicht_ den Haken bei nicht mehr hinweisen grsetzt habe)
<jokrebel_> +zusätzlich
<abraxus> jokrebel_,  wird das programm noch bei 'top' angezeigt ? verschwindet das symbol, wenn du mit der maus drüber fährst !?
<jokrebel_> also das Symbol verschwundet bei "mouseover" nicht. Und killall update-manager meldet "kein Prozess gefunden"
<PBeck> sudo pkill -SEGV aptd jokrebel_ 
<jokrebel_> auch das entfernt da orangene Symbol nicht (auch nicht beim drüberfahren mit der Maus)
<jokrebel_> *des
<jokrebel_> err -> das
<abraxus> restart mal versucht ?
<jokrebel_> ECHO:: Der Vorgang kann nicht überwacht oder gesteuert werden. Die Verbindung zum Hintergrunddienst wurde unterbrochen. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist der Dienst abgestürzt. It seems that the daemon died. - dies ist die Fehlermeldung die mir die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung sein ein paar Reboots bei meinem 12.04-Laptop bringt. Jemand ne Idee?
<jokrebel_> abraxus: Hab das Problem schon mindestens seit 6 Neustarts
<PBeck> jokrebel_: schau doch mal was läuft - ps aux | grep update => da laufen dann verschiedene update-notifier kill die mal alle
<jokrebel_> der notifier wars - killall update-notifier entfernt das symbol sofort
<jokrebel_> Anschließender start desselben übers Terminal bringt ein "Durchfahrt Verboten" in die Leiste.
<jokrebel_> ohne dass im Terminal was erscheinen würde.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: kannst du noch ein -v an den befehl dranhängen?
<PBeck> hum ne geht nicht
<PBeck> jokrebel_: was ist das für ein symbol?
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Unterschiedlich. Grade war es ein rundes rotes mit weißem Balken. Davor ein orangefarbenes Art Zahnrad. Manchmal ist dies aber auch ein art roter Stern.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: läuft aptd?
<jokrebel_> das ist ja vermutlich genau der Deamon der "died" ist. Wie prüf ich das sicher? top ist ja länger als mein Monitor hoch ist denke ich.
<PBeck> ps aux | grep aptd
 * jokrebel_ hat heut wohl ein Brett vorm Kopf. War aber ja auch ein anstrengender Tag.
<PBeck> aptd läuft allerdings bei mir auch nicht
<jokrebel_> achim     5626  0.0  0.0   5628   832 pts/2    S+   20:19   0:00 grep --color=auto aptd <--- bei mir anscheinend schon
<PBeck> jokrebel_: nein, das ist grep :p
<jokrebel_> öm...
<PBeck> jokrebel_: spät heute? :p
<PBeck> jokrebel_: starte mal update-notifier
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Bringt ein https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRZ5UXu8VgCtoBHdD47zOdU5f3MykhcrLxigDQhAuzU7cQrjKoaPg
<jokrebel_> in der Leiste mit "bei der Suche nach Aktuallisierungen ist ein Problem aufgetreten"
<PBeck> jokrebel_: update-manager?
<PBeck> jokrebel_: was passiert wenn du den startest aus dem terminal?
<PBeck> jokrebel_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/279983/update-manager-keeps-crashing-but-apt-get-and-aptitude-is-working
<kubine> Title: 12.10 - update manager keeps crashing but apt-get and aptitude is working - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Das startet das Aktualisieren-Fenster und sagt mir dass ich das vor 2 Stunden zuletzt aktuallisiert hab (da hatte ich apt-get update/dist-upgrade ausgeführt). Wenn ich aber "prüfen" klicke kommt ein Fehler-Popup: Der Vorgang kann nicht überwacht oder gesteuert werden
<jokrebel_> Die Verbindung zum Hintergrunddienst wurde unterbrochen. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist der Dienst abgestürzt.
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Is aber für 12.10 nicht 12.04…
<PBeck> jokrebel_: wir müssen irgendwie mal im hintergrund schauen. 
<PBeck> jokrebel_: was bringt den => grep 'install ' /var/log/dpkg.log
<jokrebel_> PBeck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7152860/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel_> wobei Zeile 14 von meinem Versuch "achim@LC2G:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall python3-gi" aus dem "askubuntu"-Link von Dir zeugt.
<jokrebel_> oh! Nun kommt bei achim@LC2G:~$ update-manager
<jokrebel_> Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<jokrebel_> und ein update-notifier produziert jetzt auch mal wieder ne apport-meldung
<PBeck> jokrebel_: btw. kämpfe auch gerade mit einem update-manager fehler - datendateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Das ding ist schon nervig. Bisher hat es einfach funktioniert.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: was sagt apport?
<jokrebel_> jahrelang sogar
<PBeck> jokrebel_: btw die fehler sind im bug tracker ja auch nicht geschlossen. 
<bekks> PBeck: sudo apt-get...?
<PBeck> bekks: jop
<PBeck> bekks: war allerdings komisch. Ein remove und install hat nicht ausgereicht. --reinstall install hat anscheinend geholfen.
<jokrebel_> PBeck: apport-gtk stürz selber ab und kreiert wieder ein apport...
<bekks> PBeck: naja, das hat alles keine Auswirkung auf den Download :)
<PBeck> bekks: bei --reinstall hat er den download gemacht
<bekks> Bei remove natürlich nicht :)
<PBeck> jokrebel_: kein schimmer :(
<bekks> Und da der Download vorher fehlschlug, musste --reinstall das Zeug herunterladen vor der Installation.
<jokrebel_> nunja - wenn "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" noch geht, ist es ja nur halb so schlimm. Aber die Automatik der Aktuallisierungsverwaltung fand ich bisher schon sehr praktisch. Fand es schade da jetzt dauerhaft selbst dran denken zu müssen.
<jokrebel_> *Fänd
<jokrebel_> Das wird ja immer "besser": Dieser Problembericht ist beschädigt und kann nicht verarbeitet werden.
<jokrebel_> IOError('CRC check failed 0xf72343fdL != 0x5e820139L',)
<Flash63> jokrebel_: hast Du mal die Smart-Werte der Festplatte wegen der CRC-Fehler geprüft?
<jokrebel_> Flash63: Bei GSmartControl steht bei den ErrorLogs zumindest schon mal nichts
<jokrebel_> SMART Error Log Version: 1
<jokrebel_> No Errors LoggedSMART Error Log Version: 1
<jokrebel_> No Errors Logged
<bekks> vergiss gsmartcontrol und guck dir smartctl -a an :)
<jokrebel_> Flash63: Und bis auf die Aktuallisurungs-GUI treten keine anderen Fehler auf.
<jokrebel_> bekks: ok - moment
<jokrebel_> bekks: Wie muss der Befehl genau lauten? 
<bekks> smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<jokrebel_> braucht/darf/soll das sudo haben?
<bekks> Das muss sogar :)
<jokrebel_> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7153098/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Der Platte gehts gut :)
<Flash63> ok, ich sehe da keine Fehler
<Flash63> kann man das schon mal ausschließen ;-)
<jokrebel_> ...Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor! 
<jokrebel_> Und bin so klug als wie zuvor
<bekks> Hast du mal einen Memtest gemacht?
<jokrebel_> bekks: Es verhält sich seit Tagen einzig und allein die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung merkwürdig. Sicher, dass da ein Memtest helfen würde?
<jokrebel_> ...oder auch könnte? Oder ist das vielleicht nur ein "muss ja n paar Stunden laufen - wenn das dann auch gut ist schaun wir weiter"?
<Flash63> jokrebel_:  der Update-Mager läuft über Python, könnte ein Bug sein
<jokrebel_> -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufschieben
<kubine> Title: Aufschieben – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Flash63> nur so eine Idee
<jokrebel_> Vielleicht löst sich das Problem ja auch durch Prokrastination meinerseits ;-) Ich weis ja wie es per apt-get geht <g> Nu erstmal Danke und gute NAcht.
<knoips> moin
<knoips> gibts es ne möglichkeit in der shell den arbeitsspeicher typ zu ermitteln
<knoips> ?
<knoips> ich bin gerade auf ebay und würde mir gerne noch 1gb ram zulegen
<bekks> sudo dmidecode
<k1l> "sudo lshw" gibt dir auch eine übersicht über alle hardware
<knoips> danke
<NTQ> Kann man irgendwo sehen wie viel Speicher ein Programm im Swap belegt?
<NTQ> Bei mir sind nämlich wieder irgendwie 1,2 GB Swap belegt, aber 3,5 GB von 8 GB RAM frei.
<NTQ> Das nervt tierisch, wenn das passiert. Lieber wäre mir, dass der Swap wieder frei gemacht wird, wenn wieder genug RAM da ist
<ring0> NTQ, smem
<NTQ> Hm... Ich schätze das sind kB, die der da als Einheit nutzt?
<NTQ> Dann verbraucht cinnamon --replace bei mir 168996 kB Swap
<ring0> probier mal mit -k
<NTQ> Was bedeutet die Spalte RSS? Die wird in man nicht mal erwähnt
<NTQ> ah, man sieht es in der sort-erklärung, wenn man einen falschen parameter nach -s eingibt
<NTQ> Das ist alles so verwirrend mit den ganzen verschiedenen Speicherangaben. Wenn ich das mal mit der grafischen Systemüberwachung vergleiche, dann steht da zum Beispiel, dass firefox 15,3 GB virtueller Speicher belegt oder besitzt
<NTQ> Und nemo nochmal 21,6 GiB
<ring0> kannst auch für jeden einzelnen prozess direkt auslesen, müsste in /proc/$pid/status, /proc/$pid/stat und /proc/$pid/smaps stehen
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-26
<sebastianlutter> morgen. Kann jemand einen Password Manager für Linux (auch Mac / Windows fähig) empfehlen? Ich meine Software wie KeePass oder LastPass. Benutzt jemand sowas und hat eine Empfehlung?
<dadrc> Ich benutz KeepassX
<dadrc> Gibt's für alle relevanten (und ein paar andere) Plattformen
<bullgard4> sebastianlutter: Ich benutze auch KeePassX. Sehr zu empfehlen.
<sebastianlutter> danke, das schaue ich mir an
<xreal> Gibt es die Kernel-Patches von Ubuntu auch im normalen "Patch" Format?
<stevieh> klar
<xreal> stevieh: im GIT? Ich hab sie nicht gefunden... ich würde gerne meinen Kernel selber bauen, finde aber nur die Mainstreams, und die haben keine Patches :D
<stevieh> k.a. wo die sind aber die gibt es sicher
<xreal> stevieh: ich habe sie bislang nur in Mailanhängen gefunden :D
<xreal> I'll ask on #ubuntu
<dadrc> Am einfachsten, wenn du eh 'nen Ubuntukernel willst: apt-get source <kernel deiner wahl>
<stevieh> wenn du das source paket installierst sind da sie patches drin
<dadrc> Das lädt den Quellcode samt Patches runter
<stevieh> das was dadrc sagt
<dadrc> Dann entsprechend deinen Wünschen anpassen und `dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -b`
<xreal> stevieh & dadrc: Stimmt, gute Idee. Aber nur zur Selbstbefriedigung, würde ich sie gerne im GIT finden :)
<xreal> dadrc: Yop, wie immer.
<xreal> Gefunden?! http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git
<kubine> Title: kernel.ubuntu.com Git - ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git/summary (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<xreal> lucid, ups :)
<xreal> UBUNTU: Ubuntu-3.13.0-19.40
<xreal> das sieht gut aus, danke!
<Laibsch> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, welche Datei sich hinter https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/humanity-icon-theme/+bug/1296281/+attachment/4038842/+files/screenshot.png versteckt?  Ich würde die gerne ersetzen.
<dasjoe> Laibsch, /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/24/web-browser.svg + /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/48/web-browser.svg
<Laibsch> Vielen Dank
<dasjoe> Klar :)
<Mike1> guten Abend! Wie kriegt man ein aktuelles TeXLive auf ein Ubuntu 12.04? Konkret geht es eigentlich nur um texlive-lang-cjk
<Mike1> das gibt es erst seit 12.10 in den Repos und ist natürlich vom ganzen texlive abhhängig
<k1l_> Mike1: warscheinlich über ein PPA
<Mike1> hab gerade ein ppa:texlive-backports gefunden
<Mike1> kann man dem vertrauen? Kann man das einfach so in ein 12.04 installieren?
<laurox> Hallo zusammen, ich habe versehentlich eine Externe USB Festplatte (ntfs) mit fat 32 formatiert. hat jemand einen guten Tip für mich, wo ich etwas über eine mögliche Datenrettung nachlesen kann?
<stevieh> was willst du denn retten?
<stevieh> alles oder nur z.B. bilder?
<laurox> alle Daten auf der Platte
<Mike1> photorec kann alles :)
<laurox> ne soll alles sein
<stevieh> ne, keine Ahnung
<laurox> mhh schade
<laurox> aber danke
<stevieh> aber gugl findet was.
<Mike1> bzw. testdisk
<Mike1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<laurox> lese da gerade nach, vielleicht finde ich da ja was
<Xena2014> Hallo Leute!
<Xena2014> Ich habe da mal eine Frage unzwar.
<Xena2014> Unsere Schule will ein neues Server-Betriebsystem nehmen.
<Xena2014> Denken das Ubuntu das richtige dafür ist.
<Xena2014> Kann man mit Ubuntu eine sogenannte Tauschbox machen?
<Xena2014> Man kann sich das so vorstellen:
<Xena2014> 2 EDV-Räume.
<Xena2014> Mit einem Server verbunden.
<Xena2014> Das wäre jetzt in dem Fall Ubuntu-
<dasjoe> !enter > Xena2014
<kubine> Xena2014: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<Xena2014> Oh! Habe die Regeln nicht gelesen.
<dasjoe> Allgemein kannst du mit Ubuntu natürlich einen Fileserver bauen, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe willst du das ja
<Xena2014> dasjoe: Ja!
<Xena2014> dasjoe: Geht das dann auch mit Windows 7 PC`s?
<Xena2014> dasjoe: Also ich meine die Verbindung zu einander.
<dasjoe> Xena2014, klar geht das, ich mache das an einer Schule so. Stichwort ist "Samba"
<Xena2014> dasjoe: Linux Samba?
<dasjoe> Xena2014, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<kubine> Title: Samba File Server (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Xena2014> dasjoe: Hört sich interessant an.
<Xena2014> dasjoe: Ok! Werde ich mir mal durchlesen. Es den Leuten in der Schule zeigen. Die entscheiden dann darüber.
<dasjoe> Xena2014, eine deutsche Einführung findest du unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server - viel Spaß beim Lesen und Ausprobieren :)
<kubine> Title: Samba Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Xena2014> dasjoe: Danke!
<Xena2014> dasjoe: Schönen Abend noch!
<dasjoe> Xena2014, wenn ihr da eh noch am rumentscheiden seid: schau dir Zentyal als Distribution an, das ist recht einfach einzurichten
<dasjoe> https://wiki.zentyal.org/wiki/Zentyal_Wiki
<kubine> Title: Zentyal Community Documentation Site (at wiki.zentyal.org)
<dasjoe> Schönen Abend
<Xena2014> dasjoe: Ja mache ich!
<Mike1> dasjoe: was kann dieses Zentyal besser als ein normales Ubuntu? o.O
<dasjoe> Mike1, das versucht halt als vollwertiger und einfach einzurichtender SMB-Server mit Ubuntu-Basis daherzukommen. Für Schulen usw durchaus geeignet, imho
<jokrebel> ...aber heir nicht supported ;-)
<jomaka> Moin, ich habe ein Problem mit der Einstellung der Auflösung
<jomaka> im graphischen menü kommt nur 1280*768 vor
<jomaka> Ich bräuchte aber 1280x1024
<jomaka> cvt und xrandr spucken komische Fehler aus
<jomaka> xrandr --newmode  "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<jomaka> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<jomaka> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<jomaka>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)
<jomaka>   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)
<jomaka>   Serial number of failed request:  19
<jomaka>   Current serial number in output stream:  19
<jomaka> Tja und da verliesen sie mich
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu in welcher Version mit welcher Graphikhardware und welchem treiber hast du denn?
<zerwas> jomaka: probier mal einen namen ohne unterstrich
<jomaka> Hmm Hardware ist irgendwas embeddedes
<jomaka> Ich glaube ich nutze einfach den Fb treiber
<zerwas> jomaka: hat es mit einem anderen namen nicht geklappt?
<jomaka> jomaka@obiwan:~$ xrandr --newmode  "1280x1024 60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<jomaka> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<jomaka> framebuffer auf Basis eines i915 intel chipsets
<jomaka> Eigentlich lief das ganz gut, bis ich am WE XEN nachinstalliert habe...
<jomaka> Bad idea
<zerwas> jomaka: ok, leerzeichen darf vielleicht auch nicht rein ;-). Probier einfach mal "1280x1024" ohne das leerzeichen
<jomaka> @zerwas: Nope, gleiches Resultat ohne Bildwiederholfrequenz sollte es auch nicht klappen
<jomaka> Sieht wohl nach einem langen Studium von man xorg.conf aus
<jomaka> @bekks: jomaka@obiwan:~$ lsb_release -a
<jomaka> No LSB modules are available.
<jomaka> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<jomaka> Description:	Ubuntu 13.10
<jomaka> Release:	13.10
<jomaka> Codename:	saucy
<bekks> 14Benutz doch bitte einen Pastebin, danke.
<zerwas> jomaka: Google sagt übrigens, der Fehler kann auch auftreten, wenn der Mode schon existiert
<bekks> jomaka: Und wie lauten die Antworten auf meine anderen beiden Fragen? :9
<jomaka> @Zerwas: Ja, aber dann müsste man ihn ja anwählen können, mein Dropdown enthält aber nur einen Eintrag
<zerwas> Verstehe.
<jomaka> @bekks: Also ich würde sagen das ist die integrierte Grafik meines i915 chipsets
<jomaka> inteldrmfb is primary device 
<jomaka> fb0
<jomaka> also der framebuffer driver
<jomaka> Meint ihr es bringt was in meine xorg.conf den FB Eintrag zu erweitern?
<jomaka> [paste:418222:xorg.conf]
<bekks> Wir brauchen die URL, nicht dieses Klammerding da :)
<jomaka> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418222/
<kubine> Title: xorg.conf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jomaka> Wobei fbset eine Auflösung der HW mit 1280x1024 angibt
<jomaka> Hmm, vielleicht schalte ich das Fb device mal aus und schaue was passiert
<jomaka> Treiber laut "Information": Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.3, 128 bits)
<jomaka> bekks, zerwas: Lösung, Nicht das FBdevice nehmen, sondern den Intel Treiber runterladen und die xorg.conf editieren, voila, fertig
<jomaka> cu
<zerwas> jomaka: gratuliere
<jomaka> Danke
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-27
<gast> hi!
<mdeb> Moin, bei mir geht ab und an der acroread auf, wo kann ich den default viewer einstellen? Soweit ich es erkennen kann, ist das nur für kde-Programme falsch und systemsettings tut hier nix mehr (13.10). Wie ich es /nicht/ fand: rgrep acroread ~/.* /etc/ ; update-alternatives --get-selections
<dadrc> Die KDE-Leute sagen, das kann man mit `kcmshell4 filetypes` ändern
<mdeb> systemsettings tut jetzt doch, und da kann man es auch einstellen. Danke, hat sich also erledigt.
<dadrc> Oder so, noch besser.
<mdeb> Ah ja, das ist das Teil, das von systemsettings dann aufgerufen wird. Danke.
<arpad> /q/
<rsilk> Schönen guten Abend!
<veloc1ty> Hallo Community. Gibt es schon irgendwo builds für Ubuntu 14.04?
<bekks> Wenn, dann auf der offiziellen Webseite.
<veloc1ty> Achja wenn man auf Google 14.03 sucht findet man natürlich nicht was man will :-D Sorry ^^
<jokrebel_> veloc1ty: für die kommende Version bitte den Kanal #ubuntu-de+1 oder den englischsprachigen #ubuntu+1 nutzen
<bekks> veloc1ty: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<veloc1ty> Ja habs gefunden ^^ Danke
<margareta> gibts für ubuntu einen bildbetrachter wo man die bilder automatisch abspoielen kann (diashow)
<bekks> margareta: gwenview z.B.
<jokrebel_> margareta: Können das nicht fast alle?
<teddyp1cker> veloc1ty: hier befinden sich tägliche iso's in zsync Format http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Daily Build (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Hi. Kann mir jemand helfen Prime mit nouveau zu installieren? Im wiki steht gar nicht wie ich das machen soll. Und einfach DRI_PRIME=1 voran stellen macht gar nichts: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Prime?redirect=no#PRIME-unter-Verwendung-der-freien-Grafiktreiber
<kubine> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> Ich will vor allem meinen externen Monitor zum Laufen kriegen. Mit dieser Optimus-Kacke geht das jetzt schon fast ein Jahr nicht. Und ich brauche an meinem Thinkpad W530 einen zweiten Bildschirm.
<NTQ> Mit einem Arch-Linux-Live-Stick hat es mal 1a geklappt. Aber nach der INstallation nicht mehr. Da ich jetzt erst mal bei Ubuntu bleiben will, will es dann mal mit nouveau versuchen. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<NTQ> Wenn ich Kernel 3.13 installieren möchte, ist dann das hier der korrekte ordner? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13.7-trusty/
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13.7-trusty (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn?
<NTQ> 13.10
<bekks> Hat das einen bestimmten Grund, dass du den 3.13 Kernel willst?
<NTQ> Ja, weil die Leute aus #nouveau das vorschlagen, wenn ich meinen externen bildschirm normal nutzen möchte.
<bekks> Ja, das ist der richtige Ordner.
<NTQ> danke
<smeexs> ich hab bei meinem ubuntu 12.04 ein paar sachen selbst in der neuesten version installiert , zb HPLIP oder gimp2.8
<smeexs> was passiert damit wenn ich mein system von 12.04 auf 12.10 
<ppq> das ist potenziell problematisch
<bekks> ack
<ppq> bleib besser bei 12.04 und installier dir ein frisches 14.04 sobald es rauskommt, oder später
<smeexs> wird das automatisch das hplip installiert welches bei 12.10 dabei ist
<ppq> je nach dem, welche version höher ist
<bekks> Wenn Du Glück hast schon.
<smeexs> ok
<k1l_> auf 12.10 zu gehen ist jetzt unklug
<ppq> k1l_++
<k1l_> im april kommt die nächste lts raus
<smeexs> hab nur überlegt auf 12.10 weil ein game unter 12.04 nicht läuft (braucht mindesten 12.10)
<smeexs> ich ich wollte grundsätzlich wissen was in so einem fall passiert#
<ppq> du könntest dir einfach ein 12.10 chroot einrichten und da rüberwechseln. das sollte auch mit dem 12.04er kernel (da gibts ja auch neure dank HWE stack) problemlos laufen
<k1l_> der updater installiert immer die neusten pakete die es bekommt. da sich nicht alle PPAs an die benennungs und nummerierungs richtlinien halten kann das auch schief gehen
<smeexs> ich hab grad einen neuen w8 pc mit ubuntu 12.04 bestückt , hplip und gimp sind die einzigen zwei sachen die ich in der neuesten version installiert habe. 
<smeexs> ich werds einfach deinstallieren vor dem update auf die neue lts , wenn ich ganz neu aufsetze müsst ich ja wieder die daten sichern 
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-28
<cihan> hi leut
<cihan> habe problem mit meinem monitor, der wird nicht erkannt 
<cihan> Ich hab ein Notebook und ein 24 " Monitor angeschlossen. Ubuntu neu installiert treiber neu installiert
<cikolate> brauche Hilfe bezüglich meines Monitoranschluss
<cikolate> mein notebook erkennt kein monitor
<ryck> Guten Morgen. Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Notebook-Tastatur. Nach dem Einschalten oder Wecken des Rechners funktionieren ein paar Minuten lang die tasten "d" und Backspace nicht. Auf der externen Tastatur, die ich angeschlossen habe, funktionieren sie aber. Wie lässt sich herausfinden woran das liegt?
<bullgard4> ryck: Im Moment fällt nur eine sehr breitbandige Antwort ein: Guck nach in dmesg.
<bullgard4> (aufgenommen in den paar Minuten)
<bullgard4> In dmesg.0 könnte es auch stehen, aber da bin ich nicht sicher.
<ryck> bullgard4, gerade schon was gefunden: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/83972-35-asus-zenbook-ux31a-weird-temporary-reoccurring-keyboard-problem
<kubine> Title: Asus Zenbook UX31A weird temporary and reoccurring keyboard problem [Solved] - Asus - Laptops & Notebooks (at www.tomshardware.co.uk)
<ryck> Und das ist die Lösung: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Unresponsive+Keyboard+Keys/11932
<kubine> Title: Unresponsive Keyboard Keys - iFixit (at www.ifixit.com)
<ryck> Aber ich schraube doch nicht mein Notebook auf. Manchmal wünsche ich mir einen Mac …
<bullgard4> Du hast Dein Notebook nicht aufgeschraubt und trotzdem den Fehler beseitigt? Wie das?
<ryck> bullgard4, nein, nein. Ich habe nur die Lösung gefunden. Ich habe sie nicht umgesetzt.
<ryck> Zumindest noch nicht.
<bullgard4> ryck: Möglicherweise ist das gar nicht "die" Lösung für Dein Notebook.
<ryck> Klingt 100 % nach meinem Problem. Habe auch ein Zenbook.
<ryck> Beschreiben auch alle exakt das gleiche Phänomen.
<bullgard4> Ah! Dann glaub ich auch, daß das Dir helfen würde.
<ryck> Aber übel finde ich es schon, das sowas passiert. Und das bei so einem teuren Gerät.
<ryck> Eigtl. kaufe ich mir solche Geräte ja, damit alles out of the box und von selbst läuft. Ohne Wartung.
<ryck> Danke. Bin weg. Ciao.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<xreal> mythos: Wo stecken denn die Module, wenn ich "kernel_image kernel_headers" mache? Brauche ich nicht auch noch "modules_image" ?
<Wabuo> Hey ho, ich verwende Ubuntu 13.10 (aktualisiert aus 13.4) auf einem Thikpad X230 und versuche mein Bluetooth zum Laufen zu bekommen. Die Tage hatten „wir“ folgendes festgestellt: Das System erkennt das Bluetooth nicht da es intern über USB angeschlossen ist und dies nicht richtig erkannt/unterstützt wird.
<Wabuo> Daher wurde mir geraten es mit einem anderen Kernel sowie einem Live-System(14.4 und 12.14) zu versuchen. Leider funktionierte es auch hier nicht! Unter 13.4 funktionierte es, was ich an zusätzlichen Treibern, Thikpad-Extras oder ähnliches installiert hatte weiß ich nicht.
<Wabuo> Schonmal danke fürs Lesen/Helfen :P
<jokrebel> Oh man. Jetzt dacht ich schon das Problem mit der Aktualisierungsverwaltung gelöst zu haben weil es gestern keine Fehler mehr gab. Nun ist es leider wieder da. "ei der Suche nach Aktualisierungen ist ein Problem aufgetreten".
<jokrebel> *bei
<k1l_> apt-get update  und apt-get upgrade fahren und gucken was geht
<jokrebel> dist-upgrade
<jokrebel> Und ja das geht wie eh und je. Nur die GUI hat irgend ein Problem mit dem apt-Dämon wies scheint
<cikolate> hi
<cikolate> Bräuchte hilfe bezüglich meines Bildschirms. Mein Notebook erkennt kein Zweites Bildschirm
<jokrebel> cikolate: Welche Ubuntu-Version? Welcher Desktop? Was für eine Grafikkarte?
<cikolate> ubuntu 13.10 gerade eben installiert
<cikolate> grafik ist gtx 765m
<k1l_> hast du den nvidia treiber aus den ubuntu quellen isntalliert?
<k1l_> sonst geh mal in die system einstellungen, software&aktualisierungen, dann letzter tab"zusätzliche treiber" dort dann den nvidia-current auswählen
<cikolate> bei zusatztreiber habe ich nvidia Beschleunigte Graf.treiber vers. 311 (nachträglich akt.)
<k1l_> und dann neugestartet?
<cikolate> jap
<cikolate> gestern habe ich alles mögliche versucht jetzt nochmal neu aufgezogen aber helfen tut es nicht
<cikolate> nvidia erkennt mein monitor nicht
<k1l_> paste mal das dmesg log in einem pasteservice
<k1l_> !paste > cikolate 
<kubine> cikolate: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<cikolate> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418227/
<kubine> Title: cikolaate › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Wenn ubuntu nur mit der Option "noapic" startet was könnte der Grund sein? Sollte ich das einfach in die Bootoptionen eintragen oder ehr das problem suchen?
<mrkramps> dreamon, das käme jetzt auf dein gerät an
<dreamon> Ist ein Acer StandPC. Veriton .
<mrkramps> wobei ursachenforschung sicherlich nie verkehrt ist mit Linux ;)
<mrkramps> dreamon, ist das ein älteres gerät?
<dreamon> mrkramps, ca. 4Jahre
<mrkramps> dreamon, ok … dann würde ich ursachenforschung vorschlagen
<k1l_> cikolate: guck mla letzte zeile
<k1l_> cikolate: ich würde vorschlagen erstmal den normalen nvidia-current zu nutzen.
<cikolate> was sagt die letzte zeile aus?
<k1l_> das nvidia settings segfaulted
<k1l_> sprich: nicht gut
<mrkramps> cikolate, sozusagen "schwerer ausnahmefehler"
<cikolate> woran liegt das ?
<mrkramps> cikolate, bug in der am ende der zeile genannten bibliothek
<k1l_> cikolate: nutze bitte erstmal den einfachen nvidia-current
<mrkramps> cikolate, du kannst nach der fehlermeldung mal googeln
<cikolate> k1l_ wie komme ich auf current version
<k1l_> cikolate: "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*"  und dann "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<cikolate> k1l_ danke dir
<mrkramps> dreamon, schon irgendein ergebnis?
<mrkramps> dreamon, könntest du evtl. auch das konkrete modell des gerät nennen?
<dreamon> Ich muß das auf morgen vertagen.
<dreamon> Verition M464 Acer
<dreamon> Ich fahr jetzt nach Hause. Scheiß Tag
<mrkramps> dreamon, ich schau mal, was ich finde
<dreamon> Bin in 1/2 Std wieder online
<mrkramps> dreamon, du kannst mal ausprobieren bei dem Acer Veriton M464 im BIOS → Advanced BIOS Features → Installer OS Select auf "Other" umzustellen
<dreamon> mrkramps, Ok . Das werd ich nachschauen. Kann dir aber erst morgen bescheid geben obs klappt. Hab die Kiste stehen lassen. Danke derweil
<mrkramps> dreamon, jo, kein problem … viel erfolg!
<pengoo> hallo zusmmen. ich lass unter ubuntu owncloud laufen, ändere bei der installation das dateiverzeichnis ab und dann schmeist er mir fehlermeldungen raus. (hab auch schon mit dem standart-dateiverzeichnis versucht, läußt ohne probleme dann. liegt also an der abänderung. irgendetwas fehlt dem da. mh.)
<pengoo> kann mir da jemand bitte weiterhelfen, ich find den fehler nicht.
<mrkramps> pengoo, bist mit der frage ggf. besser in #owncloud aufgehoben
<pengoo> mrkramps, thx.
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-29
<krx> Hi! Ich möchte einen Seriellen Drucker einrichten habe jedoch in den Druckereinstellungen nur USB und Netzwerk zur Verfügung? Könnte ich den Drucker über die Adresse einrichten?
<mrkramps> krx, was für einen drucker genau?
<krx> epson tm-t88iii
<krx> ich hab auch schon was wegen den treibern gefunden und das hat schon mal funktioniert. habe mein ubuntu jedoch mal neu installiert...
<ring0> dann stehen wie chancen prinzipiell doch recht gut ;)
<mrkramps> aber eigentlich sollte cups den automatisch an der schnittstelle erkennen
<krx> macht es aber nicht
<mrkramps> krx, deswegen schaue ich gerade
<mrkramps> krx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems#Parallel_port_printer
<kubine> Title: DebuggingPrintingProblems - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<krx> das ist doch für den parallelport
<krx> mein Drucker ist ja seriell
<mrkramps> krx, oh … also so richtig seriell?! das macht es etwas komplizierter
<krx> ich habe jetzt mal sudo /usr/lib/cups/backend/serial gemacht
<krx> AUSGABE: serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200 "Unknown" "Serial Port #1"
<krx> in der Ausgabe ist die Baudrate viel zu hoch. Der Drucker hat 38400bps
<mrkramps> krx, pack mal deinen benutzer mit in die gruppe dialout
<mrkramps> krx, sudo usermod -aG dialout $USER
<mrkramps> damit solltest du schonmal ohne sudo zugriff auf die schnittstelle haben
<krx> kann ich testen ob das funktioniert hat?
<mrkramps> cat /dev/ttyS0
<mrkramps> strg +c um die ausgabe ggf. abzubrechen
<krx> blinkender cursor
<mrkramps> krx, immerhin kein "zugriff verweigert"
<krx> Kann ich da bei der Druckereinrichtung nicht einfach serial:/dev/ttyS0 machen?
<krx> funktioniert leider nicht...
<mrkramps> krx, wenn du den einmal abziehst und wieder ansteckst?
<krx> und dann?
<mrkramps> nochmal versuchen, ob CUPS den drucker erkennt
<krx> nein. immer noch nicht erkannt
<mrkramps> krx, sry ich bin da ein bisschen aus der übung
<krx> Wäre die Adresse serial:/dev/ttyS0 richtig?
<mrkramps> krx, das versuche ich gerade selber noch heraus zu finden ^^
<mrkramps> krx, jau sollte aber so passen
<krx> ich mach jetzt einen neuen drucker
<krx> Adresse eingeben --> serial:/dev/ttyS0
<krx> ich wähle meine ppd datei
<krx> drucker angelegt.
<krx> und er druckt immer noch nicht
<mrkramps> krx, wie versuchst du zu drucken?
<krx> libreoffice
<mrkramps> krx, versuch's mal mit:$ lp -d DRUCKERNAME <<<"Das ist ein Test."
<krx> request id is CBM1000-111 (0 file(s))                      und es passiert nichts
<mrkramps> gute frage, nächste
<krx> keine idee mehr?
<mrkramps> krx, nicht so wirklich
<krx> ok. dann frag ich einfach später nochmal. vlt. ist dann mehr los als jetzt und jemand anderes weiß was.
<mrkramps> ich les hier schon - oder besser versuche zu lesen - portugisisch und niederländisch
<mrkramps> krx, es gibt von epson scheinbar den TM/BA Thermal Linux Driver, der möglicherweise funktionieren könnte
<krx> aber nicht für den tmiii
<krx> mit den treibern habe ich ja eig. kein problem...
<krx> kannst du mir mal den link geben? ich les mir das dann morgen mal durch.. heute abend wird das nix mehr
<mrkramps> krx, http://askubuntu.com/questions/274185/epson-tm-t88iv-not-printing-from-firefox-chrome-ubu-12-04
<kubine> Title: Epson TM-T88IV not printing from Firefox/Chrome -- Ubu 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> in dem beitrag steht das ein oder andere drin, u.a. auch der link
<krx> danke.
<koegs> 30% CPU-Last bei pulseaudio wenn ich skype starte auf nem i5, hat das schonmal jemand erlebt?
<jokrebel_> Immer noch mein Problem mit der Aktuallisierungsverwaltung. http://i.imgur.com/IAmGvSk.png - Inzwischen kommt keine Apport-Meldung mehr.
<jokrebel_> Die Fehlermeldung nach "prüfen" in der Aktuallisierungsverwaltung mal als Bild http://i.imgur.com/KKzpHtn.png
<jokrebel_> Auch dann folgt aber inzwischen kein Crashreport mehr.
<jokrebel_> apt-get update / upgrade funktioniert aber weiterhin problemlos. Kann da mit der Python-Installation was kaputt sein? Irgend ne Meldung zwischendurch mal gestern schürte in mir diesen Verdacht.
<bekks> Und welche Meldung?
<jokrebel_> bekks: In den Details von den Chrashreports (die ja momentan leider nicht mehr kommen) war immer wieder mal von python und/oder py zu lesen. Leider nicht abgespeichert gehabt.
<passt> guten morgen allerseits
<michaluus> Hallo, so wie ich es sehe, scheint Déjà Dup jetzt ab 12.04 der Standard für die Datensicherung unter Ubuntu zu sein. Deshalb möchte ich heute Nachmittag auch Déjà Dup benutzen. Die Dokumentation ist ja gut und die Bedienung scheint einfach zu sein. Mir ist eines nur nicht klar geworden: Komprimiert Déjà Dup meine Daten? Und wenn ja/nein: wo läßt sich das einstellen?
<passt> ,
<passt> seit der isntallation von 14.04 funktionieren die Tastenkürzel im Starter (bzw shortcuts im Launcher) nicht mehr. Ich möchte meine zwei Sondertasten am Notebook aber gerne nutzen.
<passt> xev und xmodmap erkennen die aber als XF86Launch1 + 2
<passt> komischwerweise wird unter Tastatur/Starter die eine Taste als 'Starten1' erkannt und die andere als 'Launch2'.
<passt> hat jemand eine idee?
<michaluus> Hallo, so wie ich es sehe, scheint Déjà Dup jetzt ab 12.04 der Standard für die Datensicherung unter Ubuntu zu sein. Deshalb möchte ich heute Nachmittag auch Déjà Dup benutzen. Die Dokumentation ist ja gut und die Bedienung scheint einfach zu sein. Mir ist eines nur nicht klar geworden: Komprimiert Déjà Dup meine Daten? Und wenn ja/nein: wo läßt sich das einstellen?
<leszek> passt: .Xmodmap Datei hast du schon angelegt mit den Werten aus xev ? Sowie z.B. hier beschrieben : https://blacketernal.wordpress.com/set-up-key-mappings-with-xmodmap/
<kubine> Title: Set up key mappings with .Xmodmap | Black Eternal (at blacketernal.wordpress.com)
<passt> nein, ich habe angenommen, dass das nicht nötig sei, da xmodmap die beiden Tasten korrekt erkannt hat.
<leszek> michaluus: Datein in dejadup werden in einem eigenständigen format gespeichert, dass kompression und verschlüsselung unterstützt. Ich denke es wird standardmäßig auch komprimiert
<leszek> passt: und die Starter Einstellungen unter Tastatur sind dann also wirkungslos, auch wenn du es nochmal neubelegst ? 
<michaluus> ok. d.h. ich könnte im Falle eines Falles nicht schnell auf meine Daten zugreifen. Ich müßte erst wieder Ubuntu installieren (was ja zugegebener maßen sehr schnell geht)
<leszek> michaluus: ja im normalfall brauchst du dejadup wieder. Es muss aber nicht ein ubuntu sein
<passt> ich probier es jetzt mal mit xmodmap aus
<michaluus> Nutzt ihr hier auch Déjà Dup?
<michaluus> also zum Sichern der Daten?
<leszek> michaluus: ich persönlich nutze BackInTime und sichere auf eine externe Platte. BackInTime nutzt unter der Haube rsync und macht so etwas ähnliches wie Apples Time Machine. Sprich du kannst auch immer auf deine gesicherten Daten zugreifen. Dafür werden diese aber nicht komprimiert
<michaluus> BackInTime habe ich bislang auch benutzt. Dann bleibe ich wohl auch besser dabei.
<passt> leszek: nein, auch mit xmodmap funktioniert es auch nach neubelegung im starter nicht
<passt> wie gesagt, seltsam ist es, dass bei der keybelegung dann auch 'Starten1' und 'Launch2' steht
<passt> naja, kann auch wg beta eine banale fehlende übersedtzung sein
<leszek> passt: evtl. springt hier die übersetzung ein und versucht den namen der tasten zu übersetzen. Was ist wenn du es mit gconf editor direkt editierst. Ich weiß zwar nicht wo der schlüssel liegt aber einmal suchen nach Starten1 sollte ja helfen
<leszek> und dort natürlich dann die englischen namen der tasten verwendest
<leszek> bzw. sogar die XF86 bezeichnung
<passt> es gibt doch auch die Möglichkeit 'Eigene Tastaturkürzel' in den Tastatureinstellungen einzutragen.
<leszek> evtl. hilft das aber ich fürchte wenn die übersetzung sowieso einen fehler macht, wird sie dort ebenfalls den gleichen machen
<passt> wo muss ich denn nach der konfigurationsdatei suchen? /etc oder liegt die evtl in meinem home-verzeichnis?
<passt> und könnte es helfen, wenn ich das System auf Englisch umstelle?
<leszek> passt: ne keine config datei. der gconf editor
<leszek> das ist ein programm
<leszek> oder war es dconf-editor eins von beiden
<passt> dconf ist anscheinend der Nachfolger von gconf
<leszek> jo
<jokrebel_> Wenn ich "multiverse" in den Paketquellen deaktiviere macht die Aktualisierungsverwaltung anscheinend keine Zicken mehr.
<musca> jokrebel_:  hatte ähnliche Effekte mit apt-get.  Wenn man die Sourcen ändert, werden beim nächsten "apt-get update" die Pdiffs ignoriert und einmal alle Listen sauber heruntergeladen.
<jokrebel_> musca: Wenn ich anschließend "multiverse" wieder aktiviere kommt der Fehler wieder.
<jom> Hallo Zusammen,  ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
<jom> Versuche gerade mein Synology NAS per Samba einzubinden. Funktoniert auch alles, aber alle NEUEN Dateien die ich erstelle werden auf in dem Ordner als schreibgeschützt abgelegt.
<jom> einbinden tue ich in der Fstab mit //192.168.1.100/Privat  /home/fritz/Documents/Privat  cifs username=USER,password=PASSWORDo,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0755  0 0
<jom> die smb conf habe ich nicht verändert, ubuntu 13.10
<ring0> hast du in der smb.conf unter [global] die "unix extensions" auf no gesetzt?
<jom> nein, für was ist das gut?
<ring0> wenn du auf no setzt, kannst mit file_mode und dir_mode in der fstab die besitz- und zugriffsrechte setzen. sonst ist das eigentlich nicht nötig. daher würde die optionen mal aus der fstab nehmen
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Besitz-und-Zugriffsrechte
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jom> ich hab sie jetzt mal rausgenommen
<jom> hatte ich vorhin auch schon draußen
<jom> aber mich verwundert: Ich kann dateien anlegen und alels lesen
<jom> aber alle dateien die ich hier anlege sind schreibgeschützt, selbst für mich
<ring0> hast du mal in den artikel gechaut?
<jom> ja, aber ich bin glaube einfach zu dumm dafür.
<jom> verstehe den zusammenhang nicht
<bekks> Mach mal ein touch dateiname.endung; ls -lha dateiname.endung;  --- natürlich auf einem Share.
<jom> ok, wenn ich versuche über nano eine txt datei zu machen
<jom> dann lässt er micht nicht
<jom> Keine Berechtigung
<bekks> Also kannst du keine Dateien anlegen, entgegen deiner vorherigen Aussage.
<jom> im nautlius
<jom> funktioniert es
<jom> nautilus läuft unter dem normalen user
<bekks> Wie hast du das Ding gemounted - mit Nautilus oder mit "mount" in einem Terminal?
<jom> über die fstab
<bekks> Dann würde es auch im Terminal funktionieren.
<jom> leider nein
<bekks> Leider ja.
<bekks> Das kann nicht über die fstab gemounted sein.
<bekks> Was hast du also noch so alles ausprobiert?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu ist das?
<jom> so habe ich es gemountet
<jom> ich kann keine links posten anscheinend :/
<jom> pad.freifunk.net/p/mOUNT
<bekks> Nimm einen Pastebin bitte, danke.
<bekks> !pastebin
<kubine> bekks: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jom> was mich wundert: ich habe die beiden ordner damals mit meinem normalen nutzer angelegt
<jom> danach aus der fstab auf sie verwiesen
<bekks> Beantworte bitte auch meine zweite Frage.
<jom> jetzt gehören sie anscheinend dem root
<jom> bekks: ich habe versucht den besitzer der ordner zu ändenr
<bekks> Beantworte bitte auch meine zweite Frage.
<jom> auf meinen non root benutzer
<jom> aber dann waren die ordner einfach leer
<bekks> Beantworte bitte auch meine zweite Frage.
<jom> außerdem habe ich noch ein bit bei chmod +s /sbin/mount.cifs
<jom> gesetzt
<jom> das war alles was ich bisher probiert habe
<bekks> jom: Liest du was man Dir schreibt?
<bekks> Beantworte meine zweite Frage.
<jom> Welche war das? :/
<bekks> Lies es nach. Wie auch immer. Da du nicht mal liest was man Dir schreibt, habe ich kein Interesse mehr Dir zu helfen.
<jom> das ist schade, ich dachte eigentlich die hätte ich beantwortet.
<bekks> Nö. Du hast sie konsequent ignoriert.
<jom> ach shit. die dritte, welches ubuntu
<jom> 13.10
<jom> heute frisch installiert und einmal updates gemacht.
<jom> bekks war das die, die du gemeint hast?
<bekks> jom: Ja, genau das war sie.
<jom> eine änderung die ich nocht gemacht habe ist: cifs-utils installiert
<jom> Ich bin nach wie vor sehr verwundert. Es klappt über Nautilus 0bytes Dateien anzulegen, aber nicht über das terminal
<bekks> Der Grund ist, dass es nicht über die fstab gemounted ist.
<bekks> Damit bin ich aber raus aus der Nummer, wie ich Dir vorhin schon sagte.
<jom> es ist leider def. über fstab gemountet
<jom> wenn ich sie über nautilus unmounten möchte dann: 
<jom> umount: Nur root kann //192.168.1.100/Bodin von /home/fritz/Documents/Bodin unmounten
<jom> ok, dennoch danke für dein Bemühen!
<dasjoe> jom, pastebin mal deine fstab
<jom> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418282/
<kubine> Title: FSTAB › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jom> konntet ihr lesen? :)
<dasjoe> Kann ich lesen, danke. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Optionen ist dir bekannt?
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jom> Naja, ich habe CIFS jetzt 3x durchgelesen
<jom> fürchte aber nciht zu verstehen was ich da jetzt tun soll
<bekks> Verstehen, was da steht, wäre ein Anfang ;)
<bekks> Und ich bleibe dabei: wenn du mit NAutilus Dateien anlegen kannst und im Terminal nicht, kann das nicht über die fstab gemounted sein.
<jom> Zum Server: Ein synology fertig gerät, ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung ob da die unix extensions  an ist
<bekks> Dann schau nach, es ist deins.
<dasjoe> jom, pack mal "noauto,users," mit in die Mountoptionen
<dasjoe> Bzw lass noauto weg, wenn du's automatisch mounten willst
<jom> ok, habe ich eingetragen jetzt noch sudo mount -a 
<jom> wieder keine schreibrechte
<bekks> Hast du das Zeug unmounted?
<dasjoe> "user und users: Mit diesen Optionen darf im Prinzip jeder Benutzer die Freigabe einbinden. Bei users darf jeder die Freigabe wieder aushängen"
<jom> bei sudo unmount -a
<jom> sagt er mir dass die beiden ordner beschäftigt sind
<jom> also nein bekks
<bekks> Wieso sollte mount -a dann also irgendwas bewirken?
<jom> tut es nicht?
<bekks> wieso sollte es?
<bekks> Es ist doch schona lles mounted.
<jom> er wirft zumindest keinen fehler
<bekks> Wieso sollte es?
<bekks> Es tut NICHTS, weil NICHTS zu tun ist.
<jom> wie kann ich nachsehen was gerade gemountet ist?
<bekks> "mount".
<bekks> !mount | jom
<bekks> !mount
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<bekks> Ah, da.
<jom> ok, sieht jetzt so aus
<jom> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418287/
<kubine> Title: Mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Wie du siehst, ist das Zeug definitiv nicht über die fstab gemounted.
<jom> woher erkennst du das? 
<jom> ich hab jetzt mal mount gemacht 
<jom> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418292/
<kubine> Title: Mount2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Naja, wenn die Zeile aus der fstab dort nicht auftaucht, ist das ein sicheres Zeichen.
<jom> im letzten paste war eine folge drinnen, 
<jom> war während dieser zeit nicht im nautilus
<bekks> Vergiss doch endlich mal diesen elenden Nautilus.
<jom> ok :)
<bekks> Und "users" steht nicht in den Mountoptionen, also ist das nicht als User gemounted.
<jom> wer mountet das dann?
<jom> laut synology gui sind "Standart UNix befugnisse anwenden" nicht aktiv
<bekks> Du hast es vorhin ohne users gemounted, und seitdem nicht unmounted und erneut gemounted. Daher ist users nicht aktiv.
<jom> gibt es einen befehl mit dem ich die manuell unmounten kann?
<bekks> "umount".
<jom> ich weiß nicht wie ich darauf referenzieren kann
<bekks> ??
<jom> also auf diese ip
<bekks> Die IP hat damit nichts zu tun.
<bekks> Lies wenigstens nach, wie man umount benutzt.
<bekks> Den Mount-Link hast du selbstverständlich auch nicht gelesen.
<jom> auch wenn man es mir vllt nicht anmerkt aber ich ich sitze seit gestern vormittag an dem Ding dran
<bekks> Ehrlich, so habe ich keine List zu supporten. Alles fünfmal sagen, du liest nichts was man Dir an Dokumentation gibt, dann stellen sich deine Aussagen als falsch heraus. Sorry. So gebe ich keinen weiteren Support.
<jom> Wie gesagt bekks, dennoch vielen dank für deine Hilfe. Wäre ich Profi dann müsste ich nicht hier fragen :)
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Profi zu tun. Das hat einfach nur was mit "ich ignoriere die Antworten die ich bekomme" zu tun.
<dasjoe> Ruuhig Blut, hier. jom, du musst das natürlich erst unmounten bevor du es mit neuen Optionen neu mounten kannst, sollte jetzt ja klar sein. Mach mal den Nautilus zu, die Shells die sich im Mountpoint aufhalten auch und unmounte das Ding. Dann, wenn es nicht mehr in "mount" auftaucht kannst du es als User mounten
<jom> ok, ich versuche zu unmounten: umount /home/fritz/Documents/Privat/
<jom> unter mount -l taucht es jetzt nicht mehr auf
<jom> nächster schritt wäre doch jetzt mount -a oder ?
<dasjoe> Als User "fritz" jetzt "mount /home/fritz/Documents/Privat", dann ist's da
<jom> geht
<jom> und ich habe auch schreibrechte
<jom> jetzt bin ich da wo ich hinwill, die Frage ist jetzt wie ich es schaffe dass der Ordner gleich nach dem Start so gemountet wird
<jom> mein Ansatz wäre es jetzt dass da etwas in die Fstab rein muss
<dasjoe> Noch "user=fritz," in die Optionen, dafür "noauto" wieder raus
<bekks> Gar nicht, weil du ein verschlüsseltest Home benutzt, dass er nach der Anmeldung gemounted wird.
<dasjoe> Ah, nicht gesehen :)
<bekks> Da du aber innerhalb deines Homes den Mountpoint haben willst, und die fstab vorher ausgeführt wird, ist dein Vorhaben technisch nicht umsetzbar.
<bekks> *erst
<jom> oh.
<jom> gibt es die möglichkeit das über ein script nach dem start automatisch einzubinden?
<bekks> Wenn du einfach Mountpoints in /mnt/ wählen würdest, wäre das machbar.
<jom> du meinst weil mnt außerhalb /home liegt?
<bekks> Nein. Weil /mnt/ ausserhalb von /home/user/ liegt.
<jom> klappt
<jom> auch berechtigungen funktionieren jetzt 
<jom> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine virtuelle verknüpfung von /home/Fritz/Desktop zu /mnt/Privat zu erstellen?
<bekks> cd /home/Fritz/Desktop; ln -s /mnt/Privat Privat
<jom> hat geklappt
<jom> fein, vielen dank für eure Hilfe
<jom> und bekks, ein extradanke an dich! ;)
<jokrebel_> http://i.imgur.com/4naoYx5.png ist nun schon seit 10 Minuten am laufen und immer noch bei Null Prozent. Ist das noch normal?
<bekks> Kommt auf die Dateigröße udn die Einstellungen an.
<jokrebel_> Umwandlung von mp4 nach gif. Prozessorlast ist auf Anschlag. Das mp4-Video ist aber keine 30 Sekunden lang.
<jokrebel_> Wenn da wenigstens inzwischen mal was von 0,1% stehen würd... aber so ist man sich halt gar nicht sicher, ob sich da was tut.
<Rochvellon> hm, ich habe ja die möglichkeit, kernelmodule blacklisten zu lassen. ist es auch möglich, nur bestimmte geräte zu blacklisten?
<bekks> Rochvellon: Das wird schwierig. Evtl. unterstützt der Treiber das.
<Rochvellon> bekks: also wäre es besser, wenn man nun 2 grakas verbauen möchte, einmal von nvidia und einmal von amd zu holen?
<ryck> Im Dash kann man zwischen verschiedenen Lenses/Scopes (?) umschalten, z. B. Musik, Filme oder Fotos - diese drei sind bei mir allerdings immer leer. Woher holt Ubuntu dort die Daten? Aus meinen entsprechenden Home-Verzeichnissen?
<bekks> Rochvellon: Wieso das?
<Rochvellon> um bspw. die eine karte an ein gastsystem weiter zu reichen, bekks 
<bekks> Naja, wenn der Treiber das unterstützt, selektiv zu arbeiten, ist das alles kein Problem.
<jokrebel_> ff-multi-converter steht immer noch auf 0% :-/
<ring0> das wird wohl nix mehr ;)
<bekks> mp4 nach gif? Wozu? :D 
<jokrebel_> "irgendwas" tut sich ja, da die CPU-Last auf anschlag ist.
<ring0> bei mir tut sich da auch nichts. hab auch mp4 to gif probiert. scheint nicht so wirklich intended use zu sein
<jokrebel_> bekks: Um aus nem paar-Sekunden-Video ein Endlos-GIF zu kreieren.
 * Rochvellon würde darauf tippen, dass ff-multi-converter sich aufgehangen hat
<bekks> jokrebel_: Wieviele Frames hat das Video?
<treat> gibt's da nichts anderes?
<jokrebel_> bekks: Keine Ahnung. Hab halt mit dem Handy etwa 30 Sekunden gefilmt und versuch nun seit gefühlt ner halben Stunde (oder mehr) ein kurzes gif draus zu machen. (ist aber immer noch bei Null Prozent!)
<jokrebel_> und werd das nun erstmal abbrechen.
<stevie77de> /usr/stevie/-ircc2
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-30
<Monika> Welches Kommando gibt man ein, direkt nachdem man ein Gerät eingesteckt hat, um sich Infos darüber anzeigen zu lassen? lsusb ist es nicht ... irgendwas mit log oder trace ...
<dkessel> Monika: dmesg
<Monika> ah, danke!
<Monika> eine externe Festplatte erzeugt keinen Eintrag da beim Reinstecken, rausziehen, einschalten, ausschalten
<Monika> obwohl sie an ist
<bekks> Dann ist die Platte, das Gehäuse, oder der Controller defekt, oder die Platte hat zu wenig Strom.
<treat> was sagt  inxi -Fxxxplu?
<Monika> hab sie jetzt direkt an den Computer gesteckt (statt mit Verlängerungskabel) und plötzlich geht sie ... Stromversorgung ist extern, nicht über USB
<Monika> inxi?
<bekks> inxi
<Monika> no such command
<treat> ja, das zeigt hir hardwareinfos an
<treat> *dir
<treat> schau mal in den paketmanager
<Monika> Oh, nicht nur Hardware ... hübsch
<Monika> jo, jetzt bei Direktverbindung zeigt es da bei drives 2: USB id: /dev/sdb model: 00AAJS size: 500.1GB serial: 0006D0Bb-0:0 temp: 0C
<Monika> und die Partition
<treat> ja inxi ist wirklich informativ
<dkessel> Monika: bei mir funktionieren manchmal USB-Festplatten auch nur an manchen USB-Anschlüssen... Mit Direktverbindung meinst du: Platte (in Gehäuse) <- USB-Kabel -> PC ? Und was hattest Du vorher versucht?
<Monika> Ich hatte versucht Festplatte - USB-Kabel - Verlängerungsusbkabel - PC
<Monika> davor hatte ich versucht Festplatte - USB-Kabel - USB-Hub - PC
<Monika> mit Direktverbindung mein ich Festplatte - USB-Kabel - PC, ja
 * jokrebel hat hier nichts mit inxi (auch nicht installierbar)
<Monika> sudo apt-get install inxi ging bei mir
<Monika> 14.04
<Monika> ach nein, 13.10
<dkessel> Mit zunehmender Kabellänge nehmen generell Störungen zu... Bei längeren USB-Kabeln für Festplatten war bei mir häufiger ein Ferritkern (runder Knubbel) an einem Ende des Kabels. Vielleicht klappt es aber auch schon besser, wenn Du direkt ein einzelnes längeres USB-Kabel nimmst anstelle von zwei aneinander.
<dkessel> Erklärung: der Ferritkern ist ein "Störfilter"
<jokrebel> ah, das gibt es erst seit 13.10
<ring0> inxi ist optisch echt nett
<Monika> Weird http://forum.kubuntu-de.org/index.php?topic=17509
<kubine> Title: Deutsche Kubuntu Community | Forum - Kubuntu 13.10 (at forum.kubuntu-de.org)
<jokrebel> Monika: Ich vermute dass das Laufwerk in der fstab steht. Zeig die mal her.
<Monika> Nicht meins, ich hab nur überlegt, woran das liegen kann
<passt> nabend allerseits
<marcellux> hallo. ich hab immer dasselbe problem mit dem drucker canon pixma pm190 und zwar ich kann ein dokument ausdrucken, aber wenn ich ein zweites dokument ausdrucken will, es geht nicht
<marcellux> ich muss immer den drucker abdrehen und ausstecken
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-23
<Guest70681> guten morgen!
<Guest70681> ich habe mir compiz auf xubuntu 14.04 installiert effekte funktionieren ganz gut nur habe ich keine virtuellen arbeitsflächen ! 
<Guest70681> hat jemand eine idee
<jokrebel> warum nimmt man xubuntu wenn man compiz will?
<sammex> Hi, wisst ihr wie ich mich (zugegeben, auf Linux MINT, aber der Unterschied ist ja zu vernachlässigen) mit frimenweitem WPA2 verbinden kann?
<ring0> !mint > sammex 
<kubine> sammex: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<ppq> unter ubuntu wie mit jedem anderen wlan auch, per networkmanager. aber wer weiß was mint da macht
<sammex> Ok, dann wend ich mich mal an die.
<Zim-Invader> hallo erstmal!
<Zim-Invader> Ich habe mir Compiz auf  Xubuntu 14.04 installiert,die Effekte funktionieren ja ganz gut ich kann aber keine virtuellen Arbeitsflächen mehr einrichten!
<Zim-Invader> kannmir da jemand helfen
<stevieh1> mit was für nem WM nimmst du compiz zusammen?
<Zim-Invader> so viel ich weiss ist compiz für die fenster verwaltung verantwortlich
<Zim-Invader> habe mich da an eine anleitung aus dem web gehalten bin noch nicht der freak eher neuling
<DreamThief> Zim-Invader, welche Desktopumgebung nutzt du? Nachwievor XFCE?
<DreamThief> Und darüber dann Compiz gestülpt, dass es bissl fancy effekte gibt?
<Zim-Invader> jo habe von 4.10 auf 4.12 upgedatet
<Zim-Invader> richtig
<DreamThief> und: welche Anleitung hast du denn verwendet?
<Zim-Invader> moment
<DreamThief> Und: Hast du dich genau an die Anleitung gehalten, oder musstest du schon frickeln?
<DreamThief> okay, entschuldige, arbeit ruft, muss mal ne weile weg vom rechner.
<Zim-Invader> musste in einer datei von xfce wm auf compiz umschreiben
<Zim-Invader> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<kubine> Zim-Invader: Title: How To Set Up Compiz In Xubuntu 14.10, 14.04 Or 12.04 ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<ring0> Zim-Invader, was war denn der grund von xfce 4.10 auf 4.12 zu gehen?
<stevieh1> ich dachte immer, compiz ist kein WM sondern eine API auf der oben dann ein WM aufsetzt.
<Zim-Invader> keinen wirklich wichtigen bin halt am rum probieren auuser das er mir jetzt auch programme im menü anzeigt die vorher nicht da waren!
<Zim-Invader> aber könnte das schon der grund sein?
<ring0> naja, diverse ppa quellen bringen da schon gerne mal was durcheinander
<Zim-Invader> ok
<Zim-Invader> also noch mal mit altem dektop versuchen
<Zim-Invader> hat sich einer mal angesehen was die sich so ausgedacht haben?
<Zim-Invader> sollte da wohl noch was automatisch starten da war der ofen aber ganz aus
<ring0> wer die?
<Zim-Invader> auf der oben genannten seite
<Zim-Invader> webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<DreamThief> aber ...
<ring0> ich würde mich immer an das wiki von ubuntuusers halten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz
<kubine> ring0: Title: Compiz › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Zim-Invader> ok ich werde mir das mal durch lesen und ausprobieren
<Zim-Invader> soll ich das update von 4.10 auf 4.12 auch lieber weglassen
<koegs> wieso sachen verschlimmbessern, die nicht kaputt sind?
<Zim-Invader> ganz so ist das bei xfce auch nicht
<Zim-Invader> habe  nen programm installiert um es dann über den term zu starten und in whisker tot gesucht
<Zim-Invader> dacht wenn es schon 4.12 gibt angeblich auch noch stable dann sollte sowas vielleicht gehen
<ring0> am problemlosesten ist allgemein immer die verwendung der versionen in den normalen paketquellen
<uni67> http://start.ubuntu.com verlangt einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort. Ausgabe der Website: "Default:admin/1234"
<kubine> uni67: Title: Ubuntu Start Page (at start.ubuntu.com)
<uni67> was ist das?
<uni67> wer hat was falsch gemacht?
<ring0> funktioniert hier einwandfrei
<uni67> ich - ubuntu - oder der unbekannter Dritter?
<apollo13> start.ubuntu.com verlangt __keinen__
<apollo13> da hast wohl du wo nen proxy dazwischen der doof ist?
<uni67> ich denke der einzige doofe PROXY bin ich...
<uni67> ich habe ein verstärker/repeate von aldi...  medion md86833
<uni67> lief prächtig... bis jetzt :-)
<stevieh1> aldi... ts
<basti> hallo
<basti> kann mir jemand eine seite empfeheln wo kurz zusammen gefasst is, wie Linux das Netzwerk verwaltet?
<basti> brauche dies für ein vortrag über die architektur von linux
<apollo13> wie meinen
<stevieh1> wie du es konfigurierst oder was?
<basti> ne eher welche programme im hintergrund ablaufen und was diese amchen
<apollo13> im normalfall gar keine
<apollo13> zumindest bei servern
<basti> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/46/Linux_Kernel_Struktur.svg
<kubine> basti: Title: Linux Kernel Stuktur (at upload.wikimedia.org)
<stevieh1> basti: und wieviele Minuten willst du damit füllen?
<basti> hab den vortrag danach afgebaut
<apollo13> oO
<basti> und zu der netzwerk spalte hab ich eben noch nix
<basti> komplet 20 min
<apollo13> lol
<basti> soll also wirklich blos ankratzen
<apollo13> da sind 20 minuten für eine spalte schon wenig
<stevieh1> basti: d.h. du brauchst ein paar beispiele was oben im grünen Block passiert?
 * apollo13 weiß allerdings nicht was das mit ubuntu support zu tun hat
<basti> brächte ne erklärung wie ich von netzwek zugrif runter auf netzwerkkartentreiber kommee
<stevieh1> ja, frägst du vielleicht das gleiche nochmal in offtopic.
<basti> sorry, hab garnicht geshen das ich falsch bin
<basti> trotsdem danke 
<uni67> k1l: bist Du wach? hab eine frage... will aber nicht dazwischen funken, wenn Du besc häftigt bist... wenn ja: stelle die frage, wenn nein: dann eben nein :-)
<uni67> ich gehe zZ ins www über wlan... zwischen mir und dem router befindet sich ca. 7 m frische luft... zwecks signal-optimierung benutze ich den repeater/verstärker...
<red_> ich bekomme mein wlan nicht ans laufen .Lenovo e335 usbstik und eth klapt nur das notbook nicht
<leszek> red_: welcher chip ? lspci | grep -i network  als terminal befehl zeigt dir den chip an, falls du es nicht weißt
<red_> bcm4313
<uni67> was mich wundert ist: GESCHWIDIGKEIT: über wlan (repeater) 35MB und schwankt, wenn ich aber repeatr mit laptop über kabel-verbinde beträgt die geschwindigkeit const. 100MB/s...
<stevieh1> uni67: und, erwartest du mehr?
<uni67> kann mir jemadn erklären wieso, wenn sich praktisch nichts ändert...
<uni67> stevieh1: nein nein
<uni67> bin zufrieden
<koegs> uni67: Smalltalk bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<leszek> red_: broadcom braucht extra firmware damit das läuft. Starte mal den Treibermanager wenn du per LAN connected bist
<leszek> der sollte dir den richtigen treiber anbieten#
<uni67> was ich jedoch nicht verstehe, ist diese differenz: MEDIUM gleich, Geschwindigkeiten unterschiedlich, je nach dem ob kabel oder wireless?????
<red_> der bieter mir den sta an der läuft auch bis zum nächsten mal dann ist die Funkverbindung weg
<uni67> koegs: fachfrage. sorry. erbitte gnade:-)
<red_> der bcm4313 funktioniert nicht steht da auch
<koegs> uni67: hat aber nichts direkt mit ubuntu zu tun, gehört also hier nicht hin
<uni67> koegs: wo Du recht hast, da hast Du recht... pardon
<leszek> red_: hmm... generell wenn du die möglichkeit hast würde ich da sowieso immer lieber was besseres rein tun wollen als so einen broadcom mist. Hast du dir das schon angeschaut ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220443
<leszek> red_: und natürlich gibts auch im deutsprachigen wiki eine übersichtsseite: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom
<kubine> leszek: Title: Broadcom › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<red_> grundsätzlich habe ich den b43 schon geladen .nach modeprobe b43 passiert aber nix
<red_> ich probier das mal
<_km> hi, ich hätte mal ne frage zu ipv6. ich hab in /etc/network/interfaces iface eth0 inet6 auto aktiviert, also bezieht er sich die ip sonstwoher. wenn ich dann ifconfig mache sagt er mir ich hätte 2 ipv6 adressen, eine mit global und eine mit link scope. das sind aber keine richtigen adressen sondern ganze subnetze. was ist dann also die adresse die ich hab?
<_km> ich mein, ich kann ja kein subnetz anpingen sondern nur einzelne ips
<DreamThief> _km, hä?
<DreamThief> _km, das kenn ich aber anders
<_km> ifconfig gibt als beispiel folgendes aus: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=yJa3MMFr (die * sind nur platzhalter)
<_km> aber 2003:6c:ce13:9ce0:*:d4ff:fec5:*/64 kann ja nicht meine ipv6 sein weil es ein subnetz ist
<ring0> _km, eth0 ist wohl die verbindung zu deinem router. dann zeigt dir ifconfig nur die ip im lokalen netzwerk an, nicht die ip, die der router nach außen hin hat
<_km> ring0 aber unter welcher ipv6 ist dann mein rechner im lokalen netz erreichbar?
<DreamThief> äh, moment
<DreamThief> _km, ip -6 addr
<DreamThief> was sagt dir der befehl? da wirds etwas genauer aufgeschlüsselt
<_km> gibt mit die adressen wieder als /64
<DreamThief> nein ;-)
<DreamThief> es gibt adresse und netmask in einem wieder
<_km> moment ich paste es mal
<_km> DreamThief, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Br7c228p (die * sind wieder platzhalter, hab ich eingefügt)
<DreamThief> definiere "hast du eingefügt"
<_km> um es zu anonymisieren
<_km> da stand dann vorher halt irgendwas, zb 6da3 oder sowas
<DreamThief> alter ...
<DreamThief> :-S
<_km> paranoia und so :)
<DreamThief> junge ...
<_km> aber ja, da sind die adressen doch wieder in der /64er form?
<DreamThief> adresse und subnetmask in einem.
<DreamThief> das sagt dir, was deine ip ist, und das diese ip aus einem /64er subnet stammt
<DreamThief> +dass
<ring0> _km, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IPv6/Grundlagen#Spezielle-Adressen-und-Adressbereiche
<kubine> ring0: Title: Grundlagen › IPv6 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DreamThief> jupp
<_km> aaaah ok thx
<DreamThief> das ist dann wohl mal fällig.
<_km> dann finde ich die notation aber strange
<DreamThief> die ist platzsparend.
<ring0> völlig geläufig
<_km> jo hab aber nirgendwas was dazu gefunden
<_km> dass /64 nicht nur das subnetz angibt
<_km> sondern dass die ip auch in der cird notation angegeben wird
<_km> *cidr
<_km> aber danke
<DreamThief> deshalb ist da 'n slash. damit man davor noch was schreiben kann, wie zum beispiel eine ip ;-)
<_km> oh, mir fällt gerade erst auf dass es bei der ipv4 genau so is. da hätte ich ja dann auch drauf kommen können..
<DreamThief> ROFLCOPTER :-D
<DreamThief> macht nix, hin und wieder hat jeder tomaten auf den augen.
<DreamThief> manche auch nen ganzen gemüsegarten ;-)
<_km> kommt vor, jup
<fedorafan> erbärmlich Fuchs
<Fuchs> mei
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-24
<NTQ> Hi. Ich hab gerade ein sehr komisches Problem mit Ubuntu Gnome 14.04. Ich habe gerade mein System neu gestartet (seit 7 Tagen). Und jetzt werde ich immer als User 'gdm' in Gnome eingeloggt. Was anderes geht nicht. Ich kann nur mit STRG+ALT+F1 in die Konsole wechseln und mich da als 'nicolas' anmelden.
<NTQ> Momentan bin ich eingeloggt als Nutzer 'gdm' und nutze ein sauberes Firefox-Profil. Mein Home-Verzeichnis scheint /var/lib/gdm zu sein.
<NTQ2> Hi
<Lothenon> sonst nimm doch erst einmal das autoanmelden raus und log dich manuell ein
<NTQ> Lothenon: redest du mit mir?
<Lothenon> jo
<NTQ> Autologin ist nicht aktiviert. Normalerweise wähle ich den Nutzer aus, denn Passwort, und dann eben einloggen. Aber jetzt ist es so, dass ich ohne irgend eine Aufforderung als Nutzer 'gdm' eingeloggt werden.
<Lothenon> öhm, frag da lieber mal am tag. da sollten noch ein paar mehr wach sein, die dir helfen könnten
<NTQ> Ich bin gleichzeitig noch im englischen unterwegs. Da wurde mir gerade gesagt mal komplett ~/.config zu verschieben.
<NTQ> Ich bin auch noch als NTQ2 verfügbar. Ich starte grad mal neu.
<NTQ> Bin wieder da
<Guest___> sorry, wollt euch nicht mit der aussage verärgern (fedorafan), egal auch, alles gute allen
<Guest___> byesen
<mcnesium> wenn ich in nem ubuntu das gleiche restart and resume windows feature wie in OSX haben will, ist tuxonice das was ich brauch, oder gibts da noch andere möglichkeiten?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, was OSX genau macht, aber normales Suspend to Disk übersteht zumindest keinen Neustart
<Skorpz> Hallo, ich hab Gester wohl eine PDF offen gehabt, und habe die Datei die dort angezeigt wurde gelöscht. Das Fenster in dem die PDF angezeigt wurde hatte ich wohl noch minimiert offen. Jetzt wird mir bei jedem Start angezeigt das die Datei(Die ja gelöscht ist) nicht geöffnet werden kann. Ich schätzemal das System will das Programm, dass beim Herunterfahre noch offen war wieder Starten. Wie kann ich das beheben?
<Skorpz> Ich Nutze KDE
<Skorpz> Oh Okay hab gerade Per Zufall den Fehler gefunden.
<Skorpz> Hat sich erledigt
<mcnesium> dadrc: osx speichert alles™ redundant mit versionierung in mindestens drei schritten auf der platte. wenn man eine neue datei oder mail oder was weiß ich öffnet, dann bleibt die offen. wenn man text rein schreibt, bleibt der dort. wenn zwischendurch der akku leer ist oder aus sonstigen gründen der rechner neu bootet, ist hinterher alles noch da, auch ungespeicherte dateien. ich nutze das vor allem mit
<mcnesium> textedit für notizen ziemlich intensiv, aber auch für angefangene mails. wär geil, wenn so ein verhalten unter linux auch irgendwie hinzukriegen wär
<dadrc> das klingt jetzt erstmal nach einem feature vom editor
<dadrc> oder lässt sich im editor zumindest leicht nachbauen
<dadrc> ich weiß, dass sublime text das so macht
<mcnesium> nee das macht osx mit allen programmen, die das unterstützen. libreoffice zählt dummerweise nicht dazu ^^
<DreamThief> moin! :)
<mcnesium> ich hab mal… http://askubuntu.com/questions/600633
<kubine> mcnesium: Title: backup - Restart and resume applications like in OSX - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<electricblue> Hi! Wie bringe ich meinen X-Server auf Rechner A dazu Anwendungen von einem entfernten Rechner B anzuzeigen. X over SSH klappt, aber aus Performancegründen will ich das ganze ohne SSH machen. Beide Rechner befinden sich im lokalen Netz.
<leszek> electricblue: neben x over ssh gibts da nur andere lösungen wie vnc die dann den ganzen bildschirminhalt übertragen von Rechner B
<leszek> x2go nutzt auch x über ssh, aber auch einige speed optimierungen. Evtl. wäre das ja eine Alternative die es sich lohnt anzuschauen
<dadrc> electricblue, könntest mal versuchen, die Verschlüsselung und die Komprimierung von SSH auf Performance zu tunen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#X-Forwarding ← da werden ein paar Optionen vorgeschlagen
<kubine> dadrc: Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<electricblue> es muss auch ohne irgendwelche dritte Tools gehen. Ich muss bloss irgendwie meinen X-Server dazu bringen Verbindungen von B zuzulassen.
<electricblue> dadrc: bei deinem Link geht es ja wieder nur um X11 forwarding over SSH
<dadrc> Ja, aber mit entsprechenden Einstellungen, die das ganze deutlich besser laufen lassen.
<electricblue> ich hätte es halt gerne ohne SSH
<dadrc> Dann guck dir mal XDMCP an
<dadrc> Das ist die in X eingebaute Lösung für sowas.
<jokrebel> electricblue: Was ist an ssh so schlimm im LAN? Ich hab selbst sehr alte Hardware in meinem Heimnetz, aber trotzdem keine Probleme sowas über ssh zu tätigen.
<sash_> jokrebel: Wenns schneller geht, will man das in der Regel auch.
<apollo13> hat irgendjemand XDMCP bei nem aktuellen system am rennen? früher ging das einfach, heutzutage…
<jokrebel> …wurde es aus Sicherheitsgründen deaktiviert ;-)
<apollo13> true that, aber selbst wenn nicht…
<electricblue> mit ssh ist es einfach sehr langsam und ich hoffe dass es ohne Verschlüsselung einfach schneller ist.
<apollo13> electricblue: hoff nicht, test
<apollo13> nimm arcfour als crypto algo
<electricblue> ich probiere jetzt erstmal mit XDMCP
<apollo13> nein, crypto bei ssh einfach abdrehen^^
<electricblue> geht ja nicht
<apollo13> sicher, arcfour ist so gut wie kein aufwand
<apollo13> und zum testen kannst ja immer ssh -X localhost verwenden
<apollo13> also netzwerkprobleme ausschließen
<sash_> apollo13: "However, network is usually the bottleneck, so even over gigabit ethernet, AES-based ciphers should provide the same actual speed than RC4, and with arguably better security (even in the skewed view of auditors). "
<apollo13> sash_: link? ich kann dir hier sofort das gegenteil beweisen
<sash_> apollo13: http://security.stackexchange.com/a/26766
<apollo13> aber gut, ist auch > gigabit :þ
<kubine> sash_: Title: ssh - What are the differences between the arcfour, arcfour128 and arcfour256 ciphers in OpenSSH? - Information Security Stack Exchange (at security.stackexchange.com)
<apollo13> gut, mein test war allerdings auch crypto gegen keine crypto und nicht aes gegen rc4
<apollo13> aber hey, nen versuchs ists wert ;) so oder so sollte ssh -X im lokalen netz flott tun, über nen standard deutschen adsl anschluss vlt nimmer :þ
<jokrebel> Hier tut ssh -X bestens im LAN (trotz gefühlter CAT minus!3 Verkabelung)
<apollo13> joah, im lan funzt das normal super
<apollo13> über nen upload von nem lahmen (a)dsl macht es keinen spaß mehr
<koegs> XDCMP ist auch nicht unbedingt schneller als X over SSH
<electricblue> ich habe jetzt lightdm.conf geändert, wie hier beschrieben: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34657/how-to-make-x-org-listen-to-remote-connections-on-port-6000
<kubine> electricblue: Title: 10.10 - How to make X.org listen to remote connections on port 6000? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<koegs> electricblue: was ist der "server" denn für eine lahme kiste, dass du glaubst SSH wäre der Flaschenhals?
<electricblue> kann mittels telnet von B auf A auf Port 6000 zugreifen
<electricblue> B ist ein Atom Prozessor
<koegs> ach selbst der kriegt das hin
<electricblue> naja, wir werden sehen ob es was bringt
<koegs> ich würde auch eher VNC empfehlen (über SSH, wenn Sicherheit gewünscht) anstatt an XDMCP rum zu spielen
<jokrebel> da wird eher das X auf dem Atom das Nadelöhr sein als ssh...
<jokrebel> koegs: Er will ja eben (da "nur" lokal) auf Sicherheit (ssh) verzichten, da er meint das sei schuld warum es so lahm ist.
<electricblue> der X-Server läuft auf A; auf B soll die Anwendung laufen.
<electricblue> was muss ich jetzt auf B in $DISPLAY reinschreiben? Ich habe versucht:
<electricblue> export DISPLAY="10.1.1.10:0.0"
<electricblue> aber ...
<electricblue> $ xclock 
<electricblue> No protocol specified
<electricblue> Error: Can't open display: 10.1.1.10:0.0
<red__> das findet er nicht modprobe -rf iwlagn
<red__> ginge das mit iwlagn.conf?
<red__> wie kann ich den n standart aktivieren iwlagn.conf habe ich auf null gestzt
<stevieh> iwlagn?
<red__> ja /etc/modprobe/   iwlagn.conf
<red__> sorry modprobe.d
<stevieh> und was ist iwlagn?
<red__> da steht drin on N  mit null oder mit 1 gestzt ist
<stevieh> kann es sein, dass du gerade ziemlich krudes zeug tipperst?
<red__> schreibfehler jo.Bin ein bischen nervös
<red__> options iwlagn 11n_disable=0
<jokrebel> und aus welcher Anleitung nimmst Du dies?
<red__> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-klappt-aber-kein-n-standard/#post-2732590
<kubine> red__: Title: wlan klappt aber kein n standard › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<red__> auf einladung ?
<jokrebel> schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel der Thread...
<jokrebel> und der WLAN-Router kann n?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Guest81946> nabend leute, gibt es eine unity youtube lens für ubuntu 14.04? habs schon gegoogelt aber habe nur für die ältere version von ubuntu gefunden und wenn ich es trotzdem probiere zu installieren (per terminal) dann steht da dass iwelche pakete fehlen.
<jokrebel> Guest81946: Welche anleitung hast Du befolgt (Link) und wie sind die Meldungen genau (Pastebin)
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, Guest81946 Gut mal um Software-Center da hab ich als ich Youtube ein eingeben hab direkt das gefunden was Du Suchst 
<jokrebel> !pasten > Guest81946 
<kubine> Guest81946: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Guest81946> ok danke leute. dass mit pasten kannte ich noch nicht
<Guest81946> werde in zukunft drauf achten
<jokrebel> Guest81946: Nicht so schwer
<jokrebel> Und pasten sollst Du die komplette Ausgabe von "iwelche pakete fehlen" ;-)
<jokrebel> Und es wär auch interessant selbst lesen zu können welche Anleitung Du versuchst zu befolgen.
<hans_> hey leute ich brauch mal eure hilfe
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-25
<maria1> hi
<freanux> 3
<rhagu> hi, hab gerade 14.04 installiert, wo finde ich das programm um meinen destop im netzwerk zu teilen?
<ppq> !vnc > rhagu 
<kubine> rhagu: Informationen zu VNC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<ppq> !rdp > rhagu 
<ppq> gibts nicht, ok.. jedenfalls RDP, auch mal angucken. oder FreeNX
<ppq> oder das, was der x-server selber kann
<ppq> oder, wenn du nur einzelne fenster willst, ssh
<rhagu> ich will nicht wirklich selber was installieren, freigabe der anzeige ist das zaiberwort :-D habwas gefunden
<ppq> hm, manche DEs liefern einen vnc-server mit, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. vino oder so
<rhagu> hat geklappt, danke!
<rhagu> habe 14.04.2 installiert und wollte jetzt mein erstes apt-get dist-upgrade machen, aber ich kriege: "Diese Pakete ohne Überprüfung installieren?" Das passt doch nicht, oder?
<k1l> pack mal die gesamte ausgabe in einen pastebin
<k1l> !paste | rhagu 
<k1l> !paste > rhagu 
<kubine> rhagu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<rhagu> hab nochmal ein apt-get update vorher gemacht, jetzt muckt er nicht mehr
<eike_52n> Wie muss ich mailman konfigurieren, dass dkim signaturen sinnvoll behandelt werden?
<Rudolf__> hallo
<ring0> hallo Rudolf__ 
<jokrebel> kann man eigentlich (ubuntu 14.04.2) per Eintrag in "Startprogramme" dem zu startenden Programm auch gleich irgendwie mit, dass es zB. auf dem 3ten Desktop (also erstmal im Hintergrund sozusagen) gestartet werden soll?
<ring0> jokrebel, es gibt auf jeden fall devilspie, damit kann man festlegen auf welcher arbeitsfläche ein programm gestartet wird
<ring0> !devilspie > jokrebel 
<kubine> jokrebel: Informationen zu Devilspie finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie
<ring0> kann aber sein, dass es da auch etwas noch besseres gibt
<ring0> jokrebel, ich glaub, das ist genau das, was du suchst :)
<ring0> http://www.knetfeder.de/linux/index.php?id=166 
<kubine> ring0: Title: Pinguinzubehör: Auch für Unity: Virtuelle Arbeitsflächen und automatisch sortierte Programmfenster (at www.knetfeder.de)
<jokrebel> ring0: soweit ich weis ist devilspie nicht mehr die erste Wahl. Bei compiz wenn dann per CCSM. Das wüsst ich sogar wie es geht. Dachte nur man kann da zB. ein "thunderbird --desktop3" ganz einfach nutzen.
<ring0> jokrebel, ok, der link ist auch mit ccsm
<ring0> jokrebel, ein simpler parameter wäre mir neu, aber schön wärs :)
<jokrebel> jo - schade wenn man sich dafür extra ccsm installieren müsste...
<p01nt3r> guten abend. ich nutze ubuntu 14.x mate. graka ist eine gtx960 und monitor ein hanns.g hw191d. bekomme keine passende auflösung mit dem monitor zustande. weder mit randr noch mit nvidia-settings noch mit einträgen in der xorg.conf. treiber ist der neueste prop. von der nvidia-homepage. weiss jemand noch was?
<sorcerer1> guten abend
<Luyin> hi sorcerer1 
<sorcerer1> na endlich, dachte schon das hier alles tot sei :)
<sorcerer1> hii @Luyin
<Luyin> sorcerer1: normalerweise wird hier nur geredet wenns konkrete fragen gibt ;) wenn du auf der suche nach quasselei bist, schau mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<doubleToast> Hi
<doubleToast> der 14.10 server installer wirft mich nach dem Partitionieren immer wieder ins Installationsmenü zurück
<doubleToast> ohne Fehlermeldung
<doubleToast> hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte oder wie ich Informationen über den Fehler bekommen könnte?
<stevieh> doubleToast: Ctrl-Alt F1..10 durchprobieren, weiss grad nicht, wo die console ist. Vielleicht steht da was.
<stevieh> hast du von hand partitionierT?
<stevieh> vergessen ne / partition anzugeben?
<stevieh> na, egal, muss zu bette
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-26
<deathleff> Moin. Das Grub Menü verlangt gelegentlich Tastatureingabe, da kein Countdown läuft. Das ist besonder gut für Headless Systeme ohne Keyboard. Woher kommt dieses schwachsinige Verhalten?
<deathleff> 14.04.2 vanilla
<stevieh> deathleff: was für Tastatureingaben sollen das sein?
<deathleff> stevieh, na ein simples Enter um den grubeintrag zu st
<deathleff> arten
<dadrc> Wenn der Rechner nicht sauber hochfahren konnte (oder Grub der Meinung ist, dass das so war), wartet Grub auf Input
<stevieh> das würde mich wundern. Wenn da ein Autostart steht, steht da ein Autostart.
<deathleff> hmm nach jedem kernel update ist das gefühlt der fall...debilian hat dieses verhalten nicht.
<simdlx> guten morgen 
<dadrc> deathleff, ist halt eine Einstellung in der Grub-Config
<dadrc> Müsste GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT sein
<deathleff> ich werd grub mal gegen was alternatives tauschen, hoffe das hilft.
<dadrc> Kannst du jja gerne ändern :)
<deathleff> dadrc, steht auf 0
<dadrc> jo
<deathleff> direkter durchzug
<dadrc> Ne, unendlich warten :)
<deathleff> quark
<dadrc> Ah. Na, wenn du das sagst.
<deathleff> mein fehler, steht auf 2.
<deathleff> gibts da was um grub anzuweisen stets zu starten?
<deathleff> der hat nicht zu entscheiden ob da ein problem ist, sondern ich :)
<dadrc> Eigentlich sollte jeder positive Wert dafür sorgen, dass gebootet wird
<deathleff> wie hesagt einer von 3 reboots bleibt am grub hängen. das nervt da ich dann zu fuss dahin und keyboard dran um einmal enter zu drücken.
<deathleff> *gesagt
<deathleff> ich versuchs mal mit einem GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT 
<deathleff> Das passiert nur bei physik, nicht mit virt. Buntu Maschinen.
<Lembert> Hallo, wie ermittle ich die Gnome Version von meinem Ubuntu-Gnome? Ich hab jetzt schon einige Befehle durch google gefunden, aber bisher kein Erfolg
<dadrc> Lembert, `apt-cache policy gnome`
<dadrc> Da steht dann sowas wie "  Candidate: 1:3.8+4ubuntu3"
<dadrc> Wäre also Gnome 3.8, mit ein paar Patches von Ubuntu
<Lembert> Ok, funktioniert , 3.8+4ubuntu5, wie komme ich an eine aktuellere Version davon, apt-get upgrade gibt da nix her
<stevieh> deathleff: und kannst du rausbekommen, warum er hängt?
<dadrc> Lembert, die Gnome3-Entwickler bieten neuere Pakete in einem PPA an, wenn du unbedingt die neueste Version willst: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3
<kubine> dadrc: Title: GNOME3 : “GNOME3 Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<deathleff> stevieh,  nein. schliesse ich einen monitor an, steht er ganz normal auf dem grub default starteintrag. startet aber nicht.
<deathleff> einmak enter gehackt jubelt er sofort hoch
<deathleff> hab das mit 2 kisten, ein i3 mit asrock board und ein shuttle barebone i3.
<stevieh> deathleff: und immer nach nem kernel-update?
<deathleff> stevieh, ich vermute es. sobald das initrd neu generiert wird ist mein gefühl.
<Lembert> dadrc, danke
<stevieh> deathleff: kann es sein, dass du keinen default kernel setzt?
<deathleff> stevieh, du meinst den default grub eintrag GRUB_DEFAULT?
<stevieh> denk schon, dann war da noch was mit boot last oder sowas.
<deathleff> stevieh, das ist alles default ubuntu, hab nichts an /etc/default/grub editiert oder am kernel geschraubt. alles originalteile :)
<stevieh> naja, dann ändere das vielleicht so, dass es stimmt? ;-)
<stevieh> weil das originalverhalten ist glaub ich last boot oder sowas.
 * deathleff sucht die lart :D
<Goethe> moin! ich möchte über eine SSL-Verschlüsselte Verbindung große/viele Daten verschicken. Momentan schlägt das fehl. Gibt es etwas bei SSL zu beachten?
<Luyin> Goethe: ne konkrete fehlermeldung wär hilfreich
<Luyin> und groß != nicht
<Luyin> *groß != viel
<Goethe> stimmt sorry
<Goethe> Wir haben ein Online Subversion Server mit Ubuntu. Das Problem liegt darin, das es immer wieder abbricht...
<Goethe> Error: Übertragen schlug fehl (Details folgen):
<Goethe> Error: PROPFIND von
<Goethe> Error: »<Pfad der Datei, bei der es fehl schlägt>«:
<Goethe> Error: SSL handshake failed: SSL error: unexpected message (https://...)
<Goethe> Finished!: 
<koegs> !nopaste > Goethe 
<kubine> Goethe: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Goethe> alles klar und sry
<koegs> mir ist jedenfalls nichts bekannt wo speziell SSL das Problem sein sollte
<leszek> scheint mir entweder ein falsch konfiguriertes svn oder server system zu sein
<leszek> vielleicht gibts da filesize limits oder quotas
<Goethe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10683082/
<kubine> Goethe: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Goethe> Danke, filesize ist schon mal ein anhaltpunkt. bisher haben wir uns auf SSL verschränkt... danke nochmal
<michel__> Mahlzeit
<k1l> moin
<MisterX> moin, moin. hat jemand von euch einen tip, wie ich eine mailbox-datei (.mail) einfach auslesen kann?
<dadrc> ich kenn nur mbox, das kann thunderbird, zB
<stevieh1> auslesen kannst du die mit cat ;-)
<stevieh1> musst schon ein wenig näher schreiben, was du vorhast
<MisterX> letztlich den inhalt hübscher aufbereitet haben, als mir die datei raw in nem editor anzusehen
<MisterX> aber vmtl. ist da nen import in nen mailclient echt ne sinnvolle lösung…
<raSAM> Jop Thunderbird kann das MisterX 
<ppq> http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc822/
<kubine> ppq: Title: RFC 822: Standard for the Format of Arpa Internet Text Messages (at www.w3.org)
<stevieh1> lol
<dadrc> Arpa Internet Text Messages \o/
<ring0> .mail ist jedenfalls kein standard format
<stevieh1> ich hab noch ein paar DEC mails rumliegen.
<ppq> ring0, war's vor jahrzehnten mal
<ring0> ppq, ja, war != ist :)
<MisterX> okay, wenn ichs über "Datei öffnen" im thunderbird aufrufe, bekomme ich augenscheinlich nur die erste mail…
<stevieh1> MisterX: hast du ne idee, wo die herkommen?
<MisterX> stevieh1: wie meinen…?!
<stevieh1> aus was für einem Mailprogramm?
<MisterX> achso, nope
<raSAM> Kenn ich außm osx Bereich
<stevieh1> sind das mehrere Mails in einer Datei, wie sind sie getrennt... etc. pp.
<MisterX> $mensch hat mir schlicht die dinger weitergeleitet mit dem kommentar "hier sind die mails aus der kommunikation im mailbox-format"
<MisterX> sieht mir nach kurzem überfliegen so aus, als seien -- (bindestriche) die steuerzeichen; ja, es ist eine datei, die wohl eine "Mailbox-Datei" ist (suffix .mail)
<stevieh1> ich hab von einem "mailbox" format noch nichts gehört...
<MisterX> *shrug* thunar kennt den mime-type offenbar
<stevieh1> naja, die extension muss ja noch wenig über den inhalt aussagen.
<ring0> kannst ja mal mit file probieren: file $datei
<MisterX> ASCII text
<stevieh1> tja, dann musste reinschauen und verstehem
<MisterX> es sieht halt schon sehr nach .mbox aus…
<michel__> weis jemd wie ich z.b. eth1:2 auf eth1:3 wechseln kann ?
<michel__> hab diese im Interface eingetragen aber sind nicht gestartet. das interface ist ein USB interface
<michel__> nach einem aus und anschliessen waren sie weg
<PachiriSuu> servus
<michel__> weis jemand was zu tun ist wenn der networmanager keine ip ändert bei geräte wechsel
<dadrc> ?
<dadrc> paar mehr infos, bitte.
<michel__> ich habe statische ipś eingetragen und ein router daran angeschlossen. am router direkt am lan port
<michel__> in einem 43 er netz und ich bin immernoch im 1er netz
<dadrc> wo eingetragen? im networkmanager oder in /etc/network/interfaces?
<michel__> ich hatte es im Interfes eingetragen, aber hab ich wieder rausgenommen
<michel__> ist aktuell im Networkmanager
<dadrc> Und im Dropdown kannst du nicht wechseln?
<michel__> hab 2 netzwerkkarten aber egal welche ich auswähle
<michel__> eth0 ist auf dhcp und eth1 hat mehrere statische ipś
<dadrc> Und im NM hast du diese statischen IPs als Verbindung angelegt, kannst sie aber nicht auswählen?
<michel__> wie kann ich von den eingetragenen ipś eine aktuell auswählen ?
<dadrc> Im NM-Dropdown sollte dir pro Verbindung (die jeweils eine IP hat) ein Eintrag zum Auswählen angezeigt werden
<michel__> ja
<michel__> und dann?
<dadrc> Wenn du da jetzt draufklickst, was passiert dann?
<michel__> da kann ich nur wlannetze und einer der beiden kabelverbindungen auswähle
<dadrc> Ich kann da beliebig viele Profile hinterlegen, mit verschiedenen IPs und sonstwas.
<dadrc> Magst du mal einen Screenshot machen? Ich hab das Gefühl, als würden wir hier irgendwie aneinander vorbeireden
<michel__> wenn ich umschalte ändert sich kurz das icon vom nm-applet
<michel__> wenn ich jetzt meine verbindung anklige wieder dann habe ich ein wlan zeichen und wenn ich mit dem maus courser drauf halte dann steht da das es konfiguriert wird
<michel__> hast du es bekommen dadrc 
<michel__> ?
<amon__> hi, ich habe schwierigkeiten, die treiber für meine grafikkarte zu installieren, nutze ubuntu gnome 13.10 wer kann mich da an die hand nehmen?
<k1l> was sagt "lsb_release -d"?
<amon__> ah, sorry verschrieben. trusty -> 14.04
<amon__> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<amon__> @k1l die frage ging doch an mich, oder?
<k1l> jupp
<k1l> 13.10 wäre schonmal eh der falsche ansatz gewesen :)
<k1l> welche graka ists denn? was sagt "lspci"?
<amon__> ist ne geforce 960 GTX 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1401 (rev a1)
<amon__> @k1l in der "zusätzliche treiber" anwendung taucht sie nämlich leider nicht auf
<k1l> weißt du denn ab welchem treiber die karte unterstützt wird?
<amon__> moment ich schau mal was nvidia sagt
<k1l> wohl erst ab 346 oder so.
<amon__> jopp, webiste sagt 346 oder 349
<k1l> sieh mal das hier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2263316
<amon__> ist das erste posting alles was ich machen muss, oder kommt da später noch mehr?
<k1l> nur das erste posting. aber es ist schon recht umfangreich. 
<amon__> ok, ich muss dann mal rebooten
<amon__> @k1l_ hat geklappt mit der anleitung. proberunde diablo3 war auch sehr grafisch ansprechend ^^
<ubu_unterwegs> moin leute
<ubu_unterwegs> wollte ubuntu 12.04 auf einem uefi installieren ist das möglich und wenn ja was muss dabei beachtet werfrn
<ubu_unterwegs> werden*
<ubu_unterwegs> fehler ist das dass ubuntu logo kommt aber er nichts installiert
<jokrebel> ubu_unterwegs: Wie alt ist denn das Teil auf dem Du installieren willst. Wenn das schon UEFI hat sollte es doch auch mit dem aktuellen 14.04 umgehn können.
<rumpel> ubu_unterwegs, was kommt genau?
<ring0> allgemein empfiehlt es sich mitlerweile 14.04 zu nehmen
<ubu_unterwegs> das ist mein erstes 14.04
<ubu_unterwegs> ne uefi mobo meine ich
<ubu_unterwegs> sry
<ubu_unterwegs> mainboad ist ein msi z97 gaming
<ubu_unterwegs> völliges neuland
<ubu_unterwegs> msi z97m gaming*
<ubu_unterwegs> also relativ neu
<ubu_unterwegs> okay die 14.04 hab ich auch da
<bekks> Dann nimm die.
<ubu_unterwegs> kommt auch da subuntu logo aber geht nicht weiter
<bekks> Wie lange wartest du?
<ubu_unterwegs> 5 minuten hab aber ne fehlermeldung moment
<rumpel> ubu_unterwegs, fehlermeldungen sind Gold wert
<ubu_unterwegs> unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<bekks> Bootest du von einer 14.04 CD?
<ubu_unterwegs> ja
<bekks> Welchen Menüpunkt wählst du beim Booten aus?
<ubu_unterwegs> installing ubuntu
<ubu_unterwegs> im grub
<bekks> Die CD hat kein Grub, die hat Syslinux :)
<ubu_unterwegs> hmpf
<bekks> Hast Du nach der Erstellung der CD die Checksummen verglichen?
<ubu_unterwegs> ja
<bekks> Wie? :)
<ubu_unterwegs> terminal mit checksum
<bekks> Und wie?
<ubu_unterwegs> bekks hab den befehl nicht parart
<bekks> Ich will wissen ob du die CD oder nur das ISO geprüft hast.
<ubu_unterwegs> habd ie cds vor einiger zeit gefertigt
<ubu_unterwegs> beides
<bekks> Die können auch defekt sein, inzwischen.
<ubu_unterwegs> iso checksum bei kde überprüft und anschließend im terminal
<bekks> Also zweimal ISO checksum geprüft?
<ubu_unterwegs> ja
<bekks> Eine deiner Aussagen ist falsch.
<bekks> Entweder hast du die CD auch geprüft, oder du hast das nicht getan. Welche Aussage stimmt?
<ubu_unterwegs> ich versuchs nochmal mit der 12.04
<ubu_unterwegs> vllt ist die ja kaputt
<ubu_unterwegs> so die 12.04 kommt wieder dieses start logo mit den punkten
<ubu_unterwegs> hab da aber jetzt live gewählt
<ubu_unterwegs> auch bei der 12.04 unable to find
<bekks> Ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<ubu_unterwegs> okay
<ubu_unterwegs> besser kann ichs abe rnicht beschreiben
<ubu_unterwegs> also bei der 12.04 und der 14.04
<ubu_unterwegs> unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<ubu_unterwegs> bin gleich zurück..
<vitus> hallo, ich habe mir mal gedanken zur aufteilung meines dateisystems gemacht und bitte um eure fachkundige meinung, ist es sinnvoll, so das dateisystem anzulegen? macht es noch sinn, auch bei großen festplatten (3 TB), die verzeichnisstruktur auf 2 vestplatten zu verteilen? guckt mal bitte hin http://pastebin.com/bH18QU0Q oder https://teams.piratenpad.de/GsBa9sYBvg
<kubine> vitus: Title: 1. partition /boot 2. partition sekudär: log /root /bin /dev /etc / - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> vitus: warum?
<vitus> um mal was auszumounten
<sdx23> ich halte das für definitiv nicht sinnvoll
<vitus> ok
<sdx23> Man kann home oder srv extra haben wollen. Aber sonst? Und zwei Festplatten verwendet man nicht zusammen, indem man durch Partitionen Daten aufteilt, sondern mittels LVM oder RAID.
<sdx23> Und: kein swap?
<nagetier> aufteilen kann auch sinnvoll sein.. aber /dev und /etc eher nicht
<vitus> 32 gig ram
<nagetier> +abtrennen
<vitus> dev und etc sollen ja ins root-verzeichnis
<sdx23> vitus: ich hab letzte Woche ein System mit 48G Ram aufgesetzt - das hat trotzdem 50G Swap.
<nagetier>  /usr und /usr/lib hatte ich immer auf Platten aufgeteilt.. kA, eine SSD erübrigt das alles
<vitus> sdx23: ok
<nagetier>  /boot trenne ich immer ab.. mag es /boot nicht mounted zu haben
<nagetier> und /usr/local müsste ich eh mal intensiver nutzen :)
<nagetier> aber /usr/local abtrennen halte ich auch auf einigen Systemen für sinnvoll
<nagetier> und /var und /tmp kann auch sinnvoll sein
<nagetier> aber das alles auf ein LVM ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt.. man kann die Größen der Partitionen schnell mal falsch vorauswählen
<nagetier> vitus, auf einem Desktop ist das sehr fragwürdig.. /boot, /home .. und evtl. noch /tmp (was man aber auch gut auf einer reinen Datenplatte unter /mnt/daten/tmp oder so legen kann) .. ansonsten sehe ich kaum eine Grund sich das Leben noch schwieriger zu machen
<nagetier> also falls man in /tmp öfter bewusst Daten ablegt
<vitus> ok, danke nagetier 
<vitus> sdx23: wieviel swap hältst du denn für sinnvoll bei 32 gig ram?
<jokrebel> 33?
<k1l_> was machst du mit der kiste?
<jokrebel> zumindes kann eventuell nur dann auch Suspend-to-Disk sicher klappen.
<sdx23> würde ich auch sagen. Wenn man sowieso 3T Platten hat, fällt das nicht ins Gewicht. Aber ist halt auch abhängig von der Nutzung.
<_moep_> ich hab bei mir 2gb swap angelegt und das auf das lvm gelegt
<_moep_> und per hand in die fstab gehauen
<Anf> Guten Abend, wollte mal fragen, kann Mir einer bei Thema SSD weiterhelfen, bei mir ist vor ca. 2 Wochen die HDD ausgefallen im PC und jetzt möchte ich mir einen NAS Server mit HDD's zulegen, und in dem PC eine SSD einbauen, nur gibt es so viele SSD's auf dem Markt, das ich da nicht weiß, welche zu gebrauchen sind.
<k1l> Anf: zur kaufberatung kommt mal nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Anf> Super Danke k1l
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-27
<devil__> moin. wie kann ich in eineem tagesaktuellen daily build zwischen upstart und systemd wechseln (ohne grub.conf zu bemühen)?
<devil__> das soll im der grub auswahl gehen. die seh ich allerdings gar nicht (plymouth?!)
<Lembert> Hallo, ich möchte auf einem Ubuntu 12.04.5 Server vpn einrichten, über welches am Ende ein Ubuntu und Windows Client ins Internet kommen sollen. Über google finden sich zahlreiche Anleitungen dafür, jede ist ein klein wenig anders, kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben welche man nehmen sollte? Oder hat jemand eine passende parat?
<Lembert> oder funktionieren da alle?
<geser> devil__: wenn du das Paket "upstart" installiert hast, dann solltest du bei "Advanced options" im Grub-Menü die Wahl haben (habe es aber nicht mehr länger getestet). Alternativ kannst du, wenn es einmalig sein soll, im (interaktiven) Grub-Menü den Eintrag abändern
<devil__> geser: danke, das problem war, das kein grub kam. shift hilft :)
<BlackMage> kann grml-rescueboot eigentlich alle ISOs booten? weil ein Standard-archlinux-ISO bootet der bei mir nicht
<BlackMage> oder kann grml-rescueboot nur Grml Live Linux booten?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Die Antwort wird wohl im #grml leichter zu erhalten sein.
<BlackMage> jokrebel: oh sry. hab nicht gewusst das es dafür einen extra channel gibt
<devil__> BlackMage: das ist ne debianbasierte distribution
<peter____> hello world
<And_prog_desaste> GutenTag.Kann ich checkenob ich in einer benutzergruppe diealout bin 
<jokrebel> wie meinen?
<geser> ja, in einem Terminal "id" eingeben
<And_prog_desaste> ah ok 
<And_prog_desaste> treffer Danke toll 
<michel__> weis jemand ab wann ubuntu auf system-d umgestellt wird?
<k1l_> ab 15.04
<jokrebel> michel__: Die 15.04Beta ist bereits umgestellt
<michel__> hilfe :( echt jetzt? ich bleib bei der 14.4 LTS
<ppq> LTS ist eh besser
<jokrebel> ++ ppq 
<jokrebel> michel__: Warum so versessen auf systemd?
<michel__> ja ich binauch so eher der init mensch :)
<michel__> nee, eher gräul vor sys-d
<And_prog_desaste> ich hab gerade mal über System-d gelesen  das ist dann nur noch auf den 64ern  und mit mehrkernels lauffähig da parallel start up 
<And_prog_desaste> ich hab hier über 200 alte maschinen im einsatz die auf 10.04 lauden 
<k1l_> 10.04 ist in paar wochen eh sense
<k1l_> kannste schonmal ran machen einen upgrade plan auszuarbeiten
<And_prog_desaste> ubuntu rückt nun viel weiter von mir weg dabei bin ich seit 2008 nur noch auf UB und kein win98 mehr
<michel__> And_prog_desaste: you are never change the running systems :)
<And_prog_desaste> ja 
<k1l_> And_prog_desaste: ubuntu hat sich mit dem wechsel zu systemd nur dem rest der linux community angepasst. 
<And_prog_desaste> es funktioniert eben alles prima 
<jokrebel> And_prog_desaste: Na dann! GoGoGo to Distribution-Upgrade.
<geser> And_prog_desaste: wie kommst du auf 64bit Voraussetzung für systemd? Upstart hat auch schon parallel gestartet
<k1l_> michel__: And_prog_desaste und genau das ist der grund für so viele spamschleudern im netz. leute die meinen man könnte EOL versionen ohne selber zu patchen weiter betreiben,
<And_prog_desaste> ich weis ja das ihr recht habt 
<jokrebel> aber?
<And_prog_desaste> aber 14.04 ist für mich nicht zugebrauchen ich brauch einen realtime 
<michel__> ist ubuntu server auch dann auf system-d umgestellt?
<And_prog_desaste> ich werde dann auf xenomai wechseln
<jokrebel> bei > 200 Maschinen von "für mich nicht zu gebrauchen" zu reden ist ... wie sag ich das jetzt?
<And_prog_desaste> mir gehen sowieso langsam die alten rechner aus 
<ppq> es gibt fertig gebaute realtime kernels für 14.04. nicht offiziell allerdings. wenn das nicht reicht, bau halt selber einen, ist jetzt auch nicht sooo viel aufwand, bei 200 rechnern auf jeden fall den aufwand wert
<geser> michel__: ja, zumindest habe ich bisher noch nichts gegenteiliges gelesen
<And_prog_desaste> ppq:  danke werde dann da mal langsam fussfassen
<k1l_> michel__: nochmal: die ganze linux community (auch debian) (bis auf gentoo) wechselt auf systemd.
<michel__> hab überlegt zukünftig vom server aus eine client maschine aufzubauen
<k1l_> And_prog_desaste: lowlatency kernels sind mit generic gemerged worde
<And_prog_desaste> k1l_:  danke sehe gerade das andere mitstreiter auf debian wheezy gegngen sind 
<And_prog_desaste> dann werde ich das mal dank euch hier über ostern angehen 
<And_prog_desaste> Mercy für die hilfe  BYE
<geser> michel__: was soll das bringen? Desktop und Server unterscheiden sich nur in welche Paket standardmäßig installiert sind
<k1l_> michel__: was hast du denn konkret für ein problem mit dem aktuellen ubuntu setup?
<michel__> genau. geser deshalb ja. kein unity usw.
<michel__> lightdm , unity usw. k1l_ 
<k1l_> wenn du unity nicht nutzen willst, ubuntu hat genug andere flavours mit anderen desktops vorinstalliert
<k1l_> und was ist an lightdm schlimm=
<michel__> alles zu fett irgend wie k1l_  nutze als desktop i3
<k1l_> lightdm zu fett? o_O
<peterpeterpeter> d
<peterpeterpeter> d
<michel__> ja von der größe k1l_ 
<k1l_> michel__: das ist quatsch
<michel__> es gibt kleinere dm k1l_ 
<k1l_> klar gibts die.
<stevieh> nodm
<michel__> stevieh: ++
<stevieh> dann nimm den doch
<k1l_> mit nodm verzichtet man aber auf das was einen dm eigentlich ausmacht. z.b. usersessions verwalten etc
<k1l_> also klar: kein auto verbraucht weniger sprit als ein auto. aber das ist halt eine milchmädchen rechnung.
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Konsole, oder ein Programm, wo man seine häufigsten bash kommandos einfach aufrufen kann, ohne die Syntax aus dem Ärmel schütteln zu müssen. 
<MasterOfDisaster> dreamon: history? :-)
<stevieh> lol
<MasterOfDisaster> dreamon: !50
<MasterOfDisaster> dreamon: führt Kommando Nummer 50 aus der history aus.
<dreamon> Oder eine einblendbare Gedächtnisstütze, wo man auch anderes Zeug ablegen kann. Getrennt in Rubriken - z.B. SSH, Konsolen Befehle, PHP syntaxes, C, Bash use.
<ppq> dreamon, strg+r im terminal, da kannst du anfangen zu tippen und mit enter den vervollständigten befehl aus dem suchergebnis ausführen
<MasterOfDisaster> dreamon: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-bash-history-commands-and-expansions-on-a-linux-vps
<koegs> notizen.txt
<kubine> MasterOfDisaster: Title: How To Use Bash History Commands and Expansions on a Linux VPS | DigitalOcean (at www.digitalocean.com)
<k1l_> str+g ftw
<k1l_> *strg+r
<sdghsdfg> Hallo, ich richte mir gerade openvpn auf einem ubuntu server nach dieser Anleitung ein, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN  Nachdem ich openvpn konfiguriert habe und ein "service openvpn restart" durchgeführt habe, bekomme ich nur diese Meldung http://pastebin.com/p5rfY0pZ  syslog spuckt dazu nichts aus. Wie finde ich heraus warum es scheitert?
<kubine> sdghsdfg: Title: OpenVPN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> ppq, STRG+R ist schon mal nett. Danke
<koegs> sdghsdfg: /etc/default/openvpn angepasst?
<jokrebel> ...ooO( jou - ein Terminal mit "klickbaren" best-of wär schon nett )
<dreamon> jokrebel, Vor allem etwas längere Sachen, die man sich unmöglich jedesmal herleiten möchte.
<MasterOfDisaster> jokrebel: gibt's da nicht irgendein Projekt, dass Terminal und ein Wiki verheiraten will? Wenn ich bloss den Namen noch wüsste...
<stevieh> da schreibt man sich halt nen einzeiler und legt in nach ~/bin
<sdghsdfg> koegs, nein, was soll man da anpassen?
<koegs> sdghsdfg: das was im wiki steht :p
<dreamon> Bei Terminator kann man einzelne Sachen hinterlegen und läuft halt nur auf Terminator. Ein universal PasteProgramm wäre schon cool
<sdghsdfg> koegs :D soweit war ich noch nicht, ich war beim restart kurz vor dem punkt "lan einbeziehen"
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dafür täte es aber zB. ClipIt
<dreamon> jokrebel, Kann man dort die Notizen strukturieren.?
<jokrebel> ka
<dAnjou> hoi, ich frickel hier grad mit setgid bei nem verzeichnis in meinem HOME rum und das scheint nich zu tun, was es tun soll. so sieht das aus "drwsr-x---   3 max  www-data 4.0K Mar 27 12:53 foo", aber wenn ich da jetzt ne datei drin erstelle, gehört die max:max, nicht wie erwartet max:www-data. wo steh ich da aufm schlauch?
<sdghsdfg> koegs, jetzt kommt zwar die autostart meldung nicht mehr, aber openvpn läuft laut htop immer noch nicht
<sdghsdfg> es kommt keine Fehlermeldung
<dreamon> Lol .. in Terminator wird bei eingabe von History -> 3300 der letzten Eingaben angezeigt.. Nice
<geser> dAnjou: ich sehe da nur ein setuid und kein setgid auf deinem Verzeichnis
<koegs> sdghsdfg: hast du überhaupt ne server-config?
<dAnjou> ich habe das mit chmod 6750 gesetzt, es müsste also beides haben
<dAnjou> wait
<dAnjou> what?
<dAnjou> irgendwas is hier komisch
<dAnjou> jetzt gings
<dAnjou> nee
<sdghsdfg> koegs, wie? sowas braucht man?
<sdghsdfg> koegs ;) /etc/openvpn/server.conf wurde soweit angepasst wie im wiki steht
<dAnjou> ooohh, das sticky bit macht das setgid weg?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Man muss doch nur seine .bashhistory hin und wieder pflegen. Dann hat man per Peiltasten die letzten (wichitgen) Befehle parat.
<dAnjou> nee
<dAnjou> so, na endlich
<dAnjou> danke fürs rubberducking o/
<Phantom> hallo, habe bei der Installation des Ubuntu 14.04.2 gemerkt das kein Start/Ladebildschirm nicht mehr Ubuntu angezeigt wird sondern schwarz bleibt. Wie kann ich das wieder ändern?
<jokrebel> Phantom: Man kann zB. in GRUB konfigurieren, dass er dafür anzeigt, was gerade geladen wird. (Option quiet und nosplash deaktivieren)
<jokrebel> !grub2 > Phantom 
<kubine> Phantom: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<dreamon> jokrebel, Auf der Konsole mag das ja Sinn machen. Aber wenn man sowas eventuell auch im Editor anwenden möchte. Zum Programmieren. Da ist man auch dankbar, wenn man schnell so eine Schleife einfügen kann, oder bestimmt ewiederkehrende Textbausteine. Das ist schon scheiß praktisch. 
<Phantom> jokrebel, und wie lautet der befehl zum deaktivieren? hab gestern da mal das quier splash gelöscht aber es hat sich nichts getan
<jokrebel> dann hast Du es falsch gemacht. ;-)
<sash_> Kannst noch verbose statt quiet nehmen, oder?
<Phantom> das hab ich gemerkt, aber will mich jetzt mal mehr mit dem Projekt Grub 2 beschäftigen
<jokrebel> Phantom: Einmalig: im Grub per "e" editieren aufrufen und da dann das "quiet splash" rausnehmen. Oder halt wie im verlinkten Artikel unter "Konfiguration" erläutert dauerhaft rausnehmen.
<Phantom> also den in dieser zeile GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" das quiet einfach löschen?
<PachiriSuu> servus
<haru_> hallo
<ring0> hallo
<haru_> ich will ubuntu per netboot auf einem laptop installieren auf dem bereits wubi mit windows xp installiert ist
<haru_> ich versuche diesem guide zu folgen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<kubine> haru_: Title: Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<haru_> wo muss ich die dateien platzieren? ich bekomme im dateimanager zwei boot verzeichnisse angezeigt
<Laibsch> Sind die Packages-Dateien von allen Servern über Nacht verschwunden?  Ich find da nur noch Packages.bz2 und Packages.gz und die fragt aptitude oder auch apt-get bei mir nicht nach.  Kann mein trusty-System im Moment nicht aktualisieren
<haru_> oder einfach cd .. und dann da in den /boot ordner?
<bongleger> ahoi, gibt's "epdfview" nicht mehr in trusty? oder heisst das jetzt anders?
<ring0> haru_, die beiden sollen in /boot/ abgelegt werden
<Laibsch> bongleger: http://packages.ubuntu.com/epdf
<kubine> Laibsch: Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- epdf (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<haru_> danke ring0
<Laibsch> bongleger: nur bis precise
<bongleger> ah, danke Laibsch 
<bongleger> kann einer von euch dann einen anderen leichtgewichtigen pdf-viewer empfehlen?
<ring0> vielleicht evince
<ring0> Laibsch, also hier funktionieren die updates, auch trusty
<marinator> oder qpdfview
<Laibsch> Danke, ring0
<Laibsch> Was ist da nur wieder kaputt gegangen?
<bongleger> ok, danke. ich probiere beide mal aus
<haru_> ich habe hier in grub für ubuntu set root=´hd0,msdos2` stehen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet ist das dann der richtige pfad für den netboot? bei dem windows eintrag steht set root=`hd0,msdos´
<kubine> haru_: Title: Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<haru_> mdos1 bei windows
<haru_> *
<ring0> ja, scheint so. kannst ja mal gucken, was es sonst noch für möglichkeiten neben msdos1 und msdos2 gibt. wie beschrieben mit tab nach dem komma
<haru_> ich versuche es einfach mal
<haru_> kann nichts schief gehen oder?
<ring0> im schlimmsten fall bootest du halt windows, musst rebooten und nochmal in den grub
<haru_> schwarzer bildschirm
<ring0> dann hast du wohl einen fehler bei der eingabe oder den optionen gemacht
<haru_> msdos1 ist anscheinend die falsche partition
<haru_> der sagt mir dann dass er /boot/linux nicht finden kann
<haru_> bei msdos2 schon
<ring0> dann ist msdos2 wohl die richtige wahl
<nickolaus> jemand hier?
<michel__> jo
<michel__> :)
<haru_> huch
<haru_> da ich plötzlich weg
<haru_> da war ich*
<haru_> der schwarze bildschirm bei einer netboot installation könnte mit den grafiktreibern zu tun haben oder?
<haru_> der laptop ist auf jeden fall nicht abgestürzt
<haru_> die tastatur reagiert noch
<stevieh>  könnte... 
<stevieh> ctrl-alt-f1..f10 durchprobieren.
<haru_> schon alle probiert
<haru_> gäbe es denn noch eine möglichkeit ubuntu auf dem laptop ohne cd oder usb zu installieren? da ist windows xp drauf mit wubi
<stevieh> kein usb?
<k1l_> urgs wubi
<stevieh> dann sollte das ein ubuntu-1.04LTS-16 sein
<haru_> leider nein. er will von keinem meiner usb sticks booten.
<k1l_> bootet die karre überhaupt von usb?
<geser> wie ist denn das Windows da drauf gekommen?
<haru_> ist ein uralter palladium hyrican d620s
<nagetier> haru_, du könntest die Platte ausbauen und auf einem anderen System installieren
<stevieh> was immer das ist ;-)
<haru_> geser: das müsste geschehen sein als das cd laufwerk noch funktioniert hat
<haru_> nagetier: geht das denn so ohne weiteres? muss ich da nicht die spezifischen treiber installieren?
<nagetier> haru_, das ist alles im Kernel vorhanden und wird dynamisch verwendet
<nagetier> würde wenn dann aber schon eine minimale Installation heranziehen und die später auf dem Ziel vervollständigen
<stevieh> das klingt schon nach 32 bit ;-)
<nagetier> dann hauste da 32bit halt drupp :)
<haru_> super
<haru_> dann brauche ich nur einen schraubenzieher
<stevieh> wenns ne IDE Platte ist, sollte dir das zu denken geben.
<jokrebel> stevieh: warum?
<stevieh> weil der laptop dann riecht :-)
<jokrebel> stevieh: Hab hier auch noch IDE in mehreren Geräten und die laufen prima.
<nagetier> schlimm ;)
<stevieh> mit normalem 64 Bit ubuntu und PAE und allem?
<nagetier> ah, stimmt.. da gab es ja Fallstricke
<k1l_> man muss die alte hardware auch mal in ruhe sterben lassen....
<Cybo_ffm> Ja sie soll in frieden ruhen ;)
<haru_> der laptop lag ein paar jahre auf dem speicher
<haru_> wollte den für eine party am samstag auf vordermann bringen
<haru_> als jukebox
<Cybo_ffm> Stimmt gute idee eigentlich
<haru_> da soll reichlich bier laufen deshalb dachte ich es wäre besser etwas altes da hin zu stellen
<ring0> bring einen spritzschutz an
<nagetier> zu morgen dürfte bei der hw allerdings knapp werden :)
<eTeddy> hi
<eTeddy> seit 3 Tagen (nach ner Aktualisierung) ist mein Desktop tot - das heißt Anmeldebildschirm kommt, kann mich anmelden, danach nur bunter Hintergrund und unten die Ubuntu-Schrift - nix weiter
<eTeddy> ich habe heute (soeben) ubuntu neu installiert über PXE, gleiches resultat
<eTeddy> ist irgendwas passiert?
<embik> eTeddy, hast du mal versucht n anderen Desktop (XFCE oder so) zu installieren und zu starten?
<embik> und nutzt du die freien oder properitären Treiber?
<eTeddy> embik:  nö, ging ja vorher alles - will auch kein anderen haben ;-)
<rumpel> eTeddy, dazwischen auch mal in die logs geschaut?
<eTeddy> embik:  hatte vorher die nvidia-treiber genutzt - jetzt nach der neuinstallation nouveau
<embik> eTeddy: naja, war jetzt so ein Vorschlag dass du überhaupt ordentlich auf deinen PC zugreifen kannst ...
<embik> das ist ein Desktop oder? also kein dual-gpu laptop oder?
<eTeddy> embik:  ja desktop-pc
<eTeddy> rumpel:  da wo ich geschaut hab war nichts auffällig
<embik> wie gesagt, wäre mal interessant ne alternative Umgebung zu installieren und auszuprobieren, aber das ist auch nur ein Schuss ins Blaue (hab von dem Problem noch nie gehört)
<eTeddy> embik:  stutzig macht mich, dass es nach der neuinstallation nicht geht
<eTeddy> selbst home ordner ist frisch
<eTeddy> da altes backup noch nicht eingespielt
<embik> eTeddy ja, das ist tatsächlich merkwürdig
<eTeddy> nach dem anmelden flackert es ein paar mal und nichts weiter
<jokrebel> eTeddy: Was heißt neu installiert? Hast Du das alte Home gelassen?
<embik> jokrebel: "Teddy | selbst home ordner ist frisch" :p
<embik> nutzt du xorg-edgers eTeddy?
<eTeddy> auf der shell sehe ich die ausgabe GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon
<eTeddy> embik:  keine ahnung - ich schau mal
<embik> eTeddy: wenn du nicht weißt was es ist, benutzt du's nicht ;-)
<eTeddy> embik:  ok
<embik> mh, askubuntu sagt du solltest mal "nomodeset" nutzen
<embik> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453954/gpu-lockup-during-trusty-tahr-14-04-installation
<kubine> embik: Title: nvidia - GPU lockup during Trusty Tahr 14.04 installation - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<embik> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen ist da relevant
<kubine> embik: Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eTeddy> embik:  guter Tip, das war vorher auch drin - ich boote mal neu - mal schauen was passiert
<eTeddy> yippie - läuft
<eTeddy> embik:  thx
<embik> eTeddy: kein Problem, einfach mal deine Fehlermeldung googlen :P
<eTeddy> embik:  ja ich dachte es wäre eine übergeordnete macht ;-)
<embik> eTeddy: passiert eher selten, auch wenn es Leute gibt die Linux als Hexenwerk betrachten :P
<eTeddy> embik:  ich kann mir trotzdem nicht erklären wieso ich mich anmelden konnte - den zusammenhang verstehe ich noch nicht
<embik> irgendwas mit dem XServer und Treibern offenbar
<embik> für mich IST der XServer allerdings schwarze Magie, von daher keine Ahnung :D
<eTeddy> embik:  hm... jetzt hab ich die nvidiatreiber drin und schon geht wieder nix mehr - das ist doch zum k****
<eTeddy> hm... compiz ist zu 100% ausgelastet und nix geht mehr
<eTeddy> das blöde bei nouveau ist, dass der irgendwie mit meiner karte kein dualscreen kann und das die auflösung nach nomodeset grottig ist
<embik> eTeddy: Im Zweifel mal n Thread bei ubuntuusers aufmachen
<embik> mit Informationen zu deinem System usw
<jokrebel> eTeddy: NVidia müssen manchmal nach der Installation des proprietären Treibers noch konfiguriert werden.
<jokrebel> eTeddy: Um genaueres rauszufinden solltest Du mal Informationen über die Grafikkarte liefern (lspci) und auch die Logs nopasten (/home/user/.xsession-errors  und /var/log/x....)
<jokrebel> das erstellen eines nvidia-bugreports mittels des gleichnamigen .sh-Scripts wär auch ne Idee.
<jokrebel> !pasten > eTeddy 
<kubine> eTeddy: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<eTeddy> jokrebel:  hab herausbekommen das der Treiber 173 relativ gut läuft, aber leider kein dualscreen
<eTeddy> jokrebel:  GraKa ist NVIDIA G72 GeForce 7300 LE, PCI 01:00.0
<eTeddy> jokrebel:  xorg.conf -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690739/
<kubine> eTeddy: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<eTeddy> jokrebel:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690746/
<kubine> eTeddy: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<eTeddy> jokrebel:  lspci -v -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690755/
<kubine> eTeddy: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
<eTeddy> jokrebel:  ja aber wieso?
<eTeddy> jokrebel:  ich hätte gern nen Screen über beide Monitore
<jokrebel> eTeddy: Wo ist die xorg.conf denn her? Hat die so schon funktioniert?
<jokrebel> und wo ist die .xsession-errors
<eTeddy> jokrebel: an der bastel ich gerade rum,
<eTeddy> jokrebel:  .xsession-errors -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690776/
<kubine> eTeddy: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> xorg.conf selbst basteln ist schon sehr diffizil
<eTeddy> jokrebel: naja ohne das hab ich mit diesem Treiber nur einen Monitor
<eTeddy> ich möchte docheinfach nur beide Monitore nutzen...
<jokrebel> das ist die .xsession-errors aus dem Homeverzeichnis des Users unter dem die GUI versucht wurde zu starten? Und ist vollständig?
<eTeddy> jokrebel: ja
<eTeddy> jokrebel: momentan startet aber gar nichts
<jokrebel> eTeddy: Das kann man nicht mal eben so selbst in ne xorg.conf reinschreiben wie man vermutet
<eTeddy> jokrebel: ja schon klar soweit, ist von google ;-)
<eTeddy> jokrebel: ich hatte damals unter gentoo mal eine funktionierende xorg.conf mit dual-screen
<jokrebel> ich würd ja erst mal schaun dass es mit einem geht
<eTeddy> jokrebel: das ist easy, lösch ich einfach die xorg.conf und schon gehts mit einem
<eTeddy> jokrebel: jetzt sehe ich den anmeldescreen auf dem analogen in voller auflösung, kann mich anmelden, alles gut
<eTeddy> jokrebel: nur wie krieg ich jetzt den zweiten hin?
<jokrebel> na dann ist Deine selbstgebastelte xorg.conf wohl kontraproduktiv. Nimm doch die nvidia-tools um das zu bearbeiten.
<jokrebel> nvidia-settings zB.
<eTeddy> jokrebel: hatte ich schon versucht - da gibts keinen zweiten
<jokrebel> und da drüber lässt sich dann auch (wenn es denn machbar ist) auch eine korrekte xorg.conf erzeugen. eTeddy 
<eTeddy> der andere monitor ist schwarz und blinkt im stromsparmodus
<jokrebel> moment
<Fuchs> eTeddy: nvidia-settings erkennt keinen zweiten? 
<eTeddy> Fuchs: nö
<Fuchs> eTeddy: wenn ja: wie ist der angeschlossen (Kabel, Adapter, Anschluss) und koenntest Du mal einen nvidia-bug-report erstellen  (mit dem fast gleichnamigen Script), entzippen und in einen pastebin setzen? 
<eTeddy> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690835/
<kubine> eTeddy: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<eTeddy> Fuchs: angeschlossen über DVI
<eTeddy> Fuchs: der andere über VGA
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Danke fürs übernehmen
<Fuchs> eTeddy: oeh ... also in dem Log da stirbt Dir der X11 weg, das kann es an sich nicht sein. Im alten log ist es der nouveau statt der nvidia Treiber
<Fuchs> dafuer hast Du ein Log fuer :0,1, was eigentlich auch nicht sein kann ... das schaut mir alles nach ziemlichem Gebastel aus, koenntest Du da die aktuelle Xorg.conf mal umbenennen und mit nvidia-xconfig eine saubere neue erstellen? 
<eTeddy> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690860/
<kubine> eTeddy: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<eTeddy> Fuchs: habe ne neue xorg.conf erstellt, lightdm neu gestartet und nen neuen bugreport erstellt
<Fuchs> (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting   << das schaut einfach immer noch nicht so toll aus, das liest sich, als ob die graphische Oberflaeche abstuerzen wuerde. Welche Ubuntuversion ist das? 
<Fuchs> und darf ich die xorg.conf mal sehen? 
<eTeddy> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690872/
<kubine> eTeddy: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<eTeddy> Fuchs: klar ;-)
<Fuchs> der erkennt in der Tat nur einen Monitor. Ist da irgend ein Adapter dazwischen, und was fuer Monitore sind das? 
<Fuchs> und was ist das fuer eine Graphikkarte? Weil der Treiber, den Du verwendest, ist aus einer Serie fuer aeltere Karten
<eTeddy> Fuchs: Ist eine GeForce 7300 LE
<eTeddy> Fuchs: sind zwei identische Monitore von LG, einer über DVI, der andere über VGA
<eTeddy> Fuchs: LG Flatron E2240
<Fuchs> die Karte wuerde eigentlich vom 304er Treiber unterstuetzt, ich frage mich, ob Ubuntu den nicht hat. Welche Ubuntuversion? 
<eTeddy> Fuchs: 14.04.2, ok den hatte ich schon drauf, aber damit gabs probleme - ich installier den mal nochmal
<Fuchs> scheint ja nicht so, als ob es mit dem anderen problemloser ginge ;) 
<Fuchs> Frage: hast Du da irgend einen Treiber jemals von Hand installiert, 
<Fuchs> also eine .sh Datei von nvidia oder so? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: schlecht. Deinstallieren (ebenfalls von Hand), dann sauber via Paketverwaltung / Treiberverwaltung sauber neu installieren
<eTeddy> Fuchs: nein
<Fuchs> okay, sehr gut
<eTeddy> Fuchs: jedenfalls nicht unter diesem System
<Fuchs> Okay. Dann mal den 304er, dann bitte mit dem ein nvidia-xconfig, dann nvidia bug report. Ich gehe davon aus, dass keiner der beiden Monitore mit einem Adapter an DVI / VGA haengt, sonst bitte noch sagen, das waere so ein Grund, warum er die nicht richtig erkennt 
<eTeddy> Fuchs: ein Monitor ist mit DVI-Kabel mit der GraKa verbunden, der andere mit VGA
<Fuchs> Okay. Dann versuche es bitte mal mit dem neueren Treiber
<eTeddy> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690917/
<kubine> eTeddy: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<eTeddy> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690918/
<kubine> eTeddy: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> ah, viel besser
<eTeddy> Fuchs: nee, nach dem Anmelden passiert nix
<Fuchs> definiere "passiert nix", und welchen Desktop verwendest Du? 
<eTeddy> und nach dem Wechsel auf tt1 und nachfolgendem wechsel auf tty7 ist bildschirm schwarz
<eTeddy> Fuchs: unity
<eTeddy> Fuchs: Nach dem Anmelden kommt nen CrashReport (kam damals nicht), und man sieht den Bildschirmhintergrund, keine dash
<Fuchs> eTeddy: koenntest Du probehalber etwas verwenden, das auch ohne OpenGL / 3D auskommt? 
<Fuchs> eTeddy: weil das Log selber sieht deutlich besser aus, er erkennt zumindest so zwei Bildschirme
<eTeddy> Fuchs: klar, was hättest Du denn gern?
<Fuchs> dann koennte man, wenn Du mal eine graphische Oberflaeche hast, analysieren warum sich Unity doof anstellt 
<Fuchs> eTeddy: spielt keine Rolle, etwas, womit Du arbeiten kannst. Fluxbox waere sicher eine kleine, leichte Alternative, LXDE wenn es ein ganzer Desktop sein soll, aber das duerfte halt einiges an Paketen installieren dafuer, dass es nur zum Fehlersuchen ist
<eTeddy> Fuchs: ok fluxbox läuft
<Fuchs> eTeddy: gut. Starte mal nvidia settings und guck, ob Du die Monitore wie gewuenscht eingerichtet bekommst
<Fuchs> wenn ja, dann muss man schauen, warum sich Unity doof anstellt
<eTeddy> Fuchs: nur die Monitore sind vertauscht
<eTeddy> der DVI ist der zweite der VGA der erste
<Fuchs> das laesst sich sehr einfach in nvidia-settings aendern
<eTeddy> Fuchs: also Bildschirme wechseln geht nicht - ich habe die beiden per klick klack getauscht, habe die Konfiguration gespeichert und lightdm neugestartet - der gleiche quark
<Fuchs> eTeddy: Damit das "Save to X Configuration file" geht, muss man nvidia-settings leider als root ausfuehren, also mit gksudo z.B. 
<Fuchs> (nicht normales sudo verwenden) 
<Fuchs> dann sollte das aber eigentlich greifen
<eTeddy> Fuchs: ja abspeichern geht - habs mit sudo ausgeführt
<eTeddy> Fuchs: aber kein Effekt
<Fuchs> hm. Das sollte aber gehen 
<Fuchs> darf ich die resultierende Xorg.conf mal sehen, bitte
<Fuchs> dann schreiben wir die halt um, ist ja nun auch nicht schwer 
<eTeddy> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10691055/
<kubine> eTeddy: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> okay, das muss man nur unten ein bisschen umschreiben, Moment
<Fuchs> sehe ich das richtig, dass auch links/rechts vertauscht ist, ja? 
<Fuchs> also derjenige, der aktuell links ist, haettest Du gerne rechts? 
<eTeddy> Fuchs ja
<Fuchs> okay, Moment
<eTeddy> moment
<eTeddy> es wird nich so dargestellt wie es konfiguriert ist
<eTeddy> der DVI-1-1 steht links, der CRT rechts
<eTeddy> vom screen her ist es aber umgekehrt
<Fuchs> http://pastebin.com/sBA7jUdK   probier mal das, das muesste genau anders rum sein
<kubine> Fuchs: Title: # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings # nvidia-s - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> sonst machen wir das halt mit xrandr, wenn mir das zu bloed wird 
<eTeddy> Fuchs: kein Unterschied - das meinte ich ja
<eTeddy> Fuchs: nvidia-settings speichert das schon richtig ab, Xorg interessiert nur nicht
<Fuchs> Das ist dann sehr komisch
<Fuchs> Du koenntest die Monitore auch mit xrandr umkonfigurieren, dann halt LeftOf, resp. RightOf, 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR  das Ding
<kubine> Fuchs: Title: RandR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eTeddy> Fuchs: ja ist es, nur leider nicht im Sinne von lustig ;-)
<Fuchs> und dann muesste man noch schauen, warum Unity nicht geht, am besten mal eine beliebige OpenGL Applikation starten (und sei es nur glxgears) und gucken, ob das geht
<Fuchs> ich muss mich leider gleich verabschieden, frag sonst im ubuntuusers Forum nach (Deutsch) oder direkt bei nvidia  (devtalk.nvidia.com) 
<eTeddy> Fuchs: ok danke
<nunatak> sagt mal: gnome 3, wie stelle ich die alt f4 funktion so ein, dass ich nur dorch die anwendungen des aktuellen desktops switche?
<nunatak> alt tab mein ich! natürlich
<nunatak> ahh sorry!
<jokrebel> das geht bei Gnome3 nicht mehr? lol
<jokrebel> nunatak: Sorry - hab wegen dem Ende von Gnome2 Gnome den Rücken gekehrt. Unity und LXDE können es jedenfalls noch.
<nunatak> anscheinend ist es doch nicht ganz banal
<nunatak> ich depp hatte zuerst nach alt f4 gegoogelt. aber so leicht scheint die lösung gar nicht
<nunatak> jokrebel, tja, auf meinen mobil maschinen bin ich auch schon längst bei XFCE. am desktop hab ich letzt wieder mal die rückkehr zu gnome gewagt, nachdem mit cinnamon und mate auch nicht mehr so gut gefallen haben.
<jokrebel> nunatak: http://askubuntu.com/questions/282573/gnome-classic-alt-tab-doesnt-work hast vermutlich inziwschen selbst gefunden...
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: shortcut keys - Gnome classic Alt-Tab doesnt work - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<nunatak> switchen funktioniert bei mir schon. keine ahnung, vielleicht hab ich das sogar irgendwann man extra aktiviert. weiß gar nicht mehr. aber eben über alle desktops. das kann verwirren. der zweck virtueller desktops ist ja gerade die arbeiten zu trennen!
<apollo13> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/310/alt-tab-workspace/
<kubine> apollo13: Title: Alt Tab Workspace - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<nunatak> das können dann gegen abend schon einige programme sein, wenn man gleichzeitig im netz surft, musik hört, bilder bearbiten will, etc pp
<nunatak> kubine, oh danke! schau ich mir an!
<jokrebel> nunatak: Unter Unity kann man mit alt-tab auf dem aktuellen Desktop durch die Fenster bewegen. mit STRG+ALT+TAB über alle Desktops hinweg
<nunatak> ähhh, apollo13 
<nunatak> pfft
<nunatak> hehe
<apollo13> wenn man das so anschaut: https://github.com/kwalo/gnome-shell-alt-tab-workspace/blob/master/alt-tab-workspace%40kwalo.net/extension.js
<kubine> apollo13: Title: gnome-shell-alt-tab-workspace/extension.js at master · kwalo/gnome-shell-alt-tab-workspace · GitHub (at github.com)
<nunatak> muss was essen und weniger wein trinken.
<apollo13> musste scheinbar nur org.gnome.shell.app-switcher.current-workspace-only auf true setzen
<apollo13> gsettings get org.gnome.shell.app-switcher current-workspace-only -> ist bei mir false
<nunatak> dconf? aha
<apollo13> gsettings set org.gnome.shell.app-switcher current-workspace-only true <-- das sollte tun was du willst
<apollo13> tut es zumindest bei mir :þ
<nunatak> ohhhh. richtig! sehr gut apollo13. danke!"
<nunatak> funktioniert wunderbar. geiel!
<Kirsten> Error mounting /dev/sdb2 at /media/kirsten/Storage: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sdb2" "/media/kirsten/Storage"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,
<Kirsten>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error 
<Kirsten> diese Meldung bekomme ich bei meiner Speicherkarte. Gibt es ein Programm, dass das reperieren kann???
<bekks> "wrong fs type" - gib den richtigen Typ an, "bad option" - benutze keine falschen Optionen, "bad superblock" - ja, das hier könnte man ggf. reparieren.
<bekks> fsck -f kann das ggf. reparieren.
<Kirsten> ah, supi, und wie'???
<bekks> "fsck -f" ...
<Kirsten> dann checkt er aber meine Festplatte vom laptop, oder?
<bekks> Wenn du /dev/sdb2 als Ziel angibst dann eher nicht.
<Kirsten> ah, muss ich das hinter fsck -f schreiben oder davor?
<bekks> "man fsck" sagt dir das :)
<jokrebel> hat die Speicherkarte überhaupt 2 Partitionen? (eher unüblich - außer man hat das bewust selbst so festgelegt)
<Kirsten> ja, es ist die speicherkarte von meinem pi
<Kirsten> leider wird mir in der man von fsck nicht ganz klar, wie ich sdb2 als Ziel angibt :(
<jokrebel> fsck /dev/sdaX 
<jokrebel> in Deinem fall dann sdb2
<Kirsten> so, es wurde jetzt ganz viel repariert. Ich frage mich jetzt allerdings, wie es zu solchen Fehlern kommen kann. Gibt es darauf eine einfache AW??
<jokrebel> N
<Kirsten> ok, auf jeden Fall vielen Dank! ich finde es ja unglaublich, dass bekks fast immer für mich da ist, danke!
<Lembert> Hallo, bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch im Terminal den Eintrag "Datei > Neuer Reiter" irgendwie ist der verloren gegangen. Wie bekomm ich den wieder?
<jokrebel> wieder das andere Terminal-Programm nehmen das diese Option bietet?
<nagetier> Lembert, mal ernsthaft, verwendest du noch das selbe Terminal?
<nagetier> Lembert, kommst du noch mit der Tastenkombination an die Funktion?
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-28
<eTeddy> morgen
<eTeddy> das Problem mit meiner Grafik haben wir gestern gelöst, opengl ist auch unproblematisch, aber nach dem anmelden mit unity als window-manager geht compiz auf 100% cpu-load und nichts passiert mehr
<eTeddy> das ganze mit einer GeForce 7300 LE - jemand ne Idee?
<nagetier> eTeddy, eine OpenGL Anwendung erzeugt diese auffällige CPU-Last nicht?
<nagetier> eTeddy, die GPU ist mit noch bekannt, eine nVidia aus der 7000-Reihe, welche CPU und welchen Chipsatz verwendet das System?
<nagetier> ah, 7300 LE, schriebst es ja nochmal :)
<nagetier> Man sollte evtl. einplanen, keine GPU beschleunigte Oberfläche zu verwenden
<eTeddy> nagetier: also bei glxgears idelt die last bei um die 2%
<eTeddy> nagetier: GPU beschleunigte Oberfläche?
<nagetier> eTeddy, ja, so etwas wie Gnome3, Unity oder KDE.. die setzen alle, bis auf fallback-modi, auf eine vorhandene, und vor allem unterstützte GPU
<nagetier> eTeddy, man könnte eine kleinere DE verwenden, wie z.B. Xfce, und die nachträglich, wenn nötig, mit hübschen Animationen versorgen
<nagetier> eTeddy, der Rechner ist ja schon älter, die GPU jedenfalls.. wie viel RAM ist denn verbaut? Bei allem unter 2G würde ich eh von den großen DE weggehen
<eTeddy> nagetier: 4GB RAM
<nagetier> ok, dann stellt der kein Problem
<eTeddy> nagetier: und CPU ist Intel E8400 2x3.0 GHz
<nagetier> eTeddy, hört sich gut an, die wird hier auch eingesetzt.. Xfce läuft damit sehr gut
<nagetier> so, muss los.. gutes Gelingen
<uni67kassel> hi, wie komme ich jetzt von hier in die off-topics?
<uni67kassel> hab ich, danke:-)
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-29
<jokrebel> wie bringe ich mein HP mini 110 (welches keine "Bild rauf/runter Tasten" hat) dazu zB. in Browserseiten Seitenwäse blättern zu können, was ja normalerweise über diese fehlenden tasten problemlos möglich wäre.
<jokrebel> *seitenweise
<ThreeM> ich versteh die frage nicht ansatzweise. was sind "fehlende tasten" und weso sind die da wen sie fehlen sollten?
<jokrebel> ThreeM: Im Gegensatz zu mir bisher untergekommenen Tastaturen die ein Bild hoch und eine Bild runter taste besitzen hab ich an dem HP-Gerät sowas nicht (nicht einmal per Fn-Tastenkombination)
<ThreeM> ahh
<ThreeM> nu hab ichs
<jokrebel> Da ich diese Tasten aber normal schon einsetze würde ich sie gern irgendwie nachbilden.
<ThreeM> kannste nicht mit xmap irgend ne andere hotkeytaste definierne?
<jokrebel> Nur was muss ich da bei den "eigenen Tastaturkürzel" reinschreiben als "Befehl"
<jokrebel> ThreeM: Keine Ahnung von xmap...
<ThreeM> bzw "keyboard Shortcutss"
<ThreeM> unter system\einstellungen
<jokrebel> jo da bin ich ja
<jokrebel> Unter den bereits vorhandenen find ich die Funktion die diese Tasten normalerweise haben nicht. Jetzt könnt ich höchstens noch "eigene Kürzel" anlegen.
<ThreeM> naja im prinzip brauchste j anur die scancodes fr bild up/down
<ThreeM> und diese dann auf irgnd ne key combi legen
<ThreeM> ha!
<ThreeM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices
<kubine> ThreeM: Title: xorg - How do I remap certain keys or devices? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> ThreeM: Und wie bekomm ich diese codes raus?
<ThreeM> der will genau pg down und up remappen
<ThreeM> mit showkey --scancodes
<jokrebel> ah pg up/down - könnte das bei Befehl rein gehören?
<ThreeM> und dnan halt die entsprechende taste drückn
<jokrebel> wie ich eine eigene Tastenkombination einpflege weis ich ja. Nur eben nicht was ich bei "Befehl" einzugeben habe, damit eben pg-up bzw. pg-down ausgeführt wird.
<ThreeM> bzw showkey --keycodes
<ThreeM> gna, das klingt so easy, abe rich hab grad kein linux hier um zu gucken xD
<jokrebel> und ich kann ja die pg-up-Taste nicht drücken (weil nicht vorhanden) um auszulesen was für code hinterlegt wäre.
<jokrebel> so sieht das hier aus http://imgur.com/2EtNTzA
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Imgur (at imgur.com)
<jokrebel> BTW fehlt auch POS1 und ENDE
<ThreeM> hmm
<uniX67> hi, wie mache ich einen script start-torbrowser_de ausführbar?
<jokrebel> die sind mir aber nicht ganz so wichtig
<uniX67> im terminal ./start-torbrowser_de funktioniert
<jokrebel> dann ist es aber doch bereits ausführbar
<uniX67> leider beim direkten anklicken des scriptes tut sich gar nichts
<uniX67> muss ich tor immer über terminal starten?
<uniX67> doch nicht,oder?
<jokrebel> uniX67: Mach mal nen Rechtsklick drauf
<uniX67> und bekomme ich das lange menü :-)
<jokrebel> dann Eigenschaften - Zugriffsrechte
<uniX67> zB mit gedit öffnen
<uniX67> ok
<uniX67> hab ich
<jokrebel> lesen ... tipp - ganz unten
<uniX67> anwendung starten?
<uniX67> moment
<jokrebel> "Datei als Program ausführen" sollte da stehn. 
<jokrebel> Welchen Desktop und welchen Deiteimanager nutzt Du?
<jokrebel> Und wer beantwortet nun meine Frage?
<uniX67> nautilus
<uniX67> unity
<uniX67> den antrag gibt es nicht
<uniX67> datei als prog starten
<uniX67> nicht vorhanden
<bekks> Welche Einträge gibt es denn?
<uniX67> moment
<uniX67> ja , das gibt es
<uniX67> aber bis jetzt war das auch so...
<uniX67> leider ist der script tod...
<uniX67> bekks: sorry, ich habe unter offnen mit nachgeschaut
<uniX67> und nicht unter zugriffsrechte
<Frickelpit> uniX67: ich denke, du suchst das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Shell-Skripte-werden-nicht-ausgefuehrt-sondern-angezeigt
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uniX67> hm. ok. also der skript wird angezeigt. aber wieso wird er mit terminal ./start-torbrowser_de ausgeführt/gestartet..
<jokrebel> ThreeM: Im Gegensatz zu mir bisher untergekommenen Tastaturen die ein Bild hoch und eine Bild runter taste besitzen hab ich an dem HP-Gerät sowas nicht (nicht einmal per Fn-Tastenkombination). Wie bilde ich das nach? Bzw. was muss ich bei den Tastenkombinationseinstellungen bei "Befehl" eintragen, damit die Page-UP/DOWN-Funktion auf eine andere Tastenkombination umgelenkt werden kann?
<jokrebel> http://imgur.com/2EtNTzA
<uniX67> das muss doch ohne terminal auch gehen, oder?
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Imgur (at imgur.com)
<bekks> uniX67: Ja.
<Frickelpit> uniX67: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Das-Unity-Startmenue lesen. Eigenen Starter anlegen oder vorhandenen nach dem Start im Menü behalten.
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Man hat Dir auch schon erklärt wie.
<jokrebel> ++
<jokrebel> ThreeM: Oh sorry für das erneute Highlight, sollte eigentlich an alle gehn.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: xev sagt, dass Bild hoch als Prior und Bild runter als Next erkannt werden. Keycode 112 und 117. Evtl. hilft dir das weiter.
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Danke ich versuchs mal
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie Ubuntu das umsetzt. Zur Not könnte man mit xbindkeys hantieren.
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> gibts doch nicht, dass das noch niemand rausgefunden hat. Mir gehn langsam die Such-Strings aus.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: http://askubuntu.com/a/280258 
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: apt - Ctrl + Page Down && Ctrl + Page Up - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Wieso hab ich das nicht gefunden? Liest sich aber nicht ganz so einfach wie ich mir das erwünscht/vorgestellt hab.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: die config kann man recht simpel mit xbindkeys-config erstellen (lassen) oder halt selber die .xbindkeysrc anlegen. danach braucht man nur noch xbindkeys starten, fertig. liest sich schlimmer als es ist. ;)
<uniX67> bekks: man, ist die materie schwer
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Also ich hab jetzt erst "sudo apt-get install xbindkeys xbindkeys-config xvkbd" ausgfeührt und dann mit "xbindkeys --defaults > /home/your-user-name/.xbindkeysrc" eine leere .xbindkeysrc angelegt. Dort hab ich dann den letzten grauen Kasten aus http://askubuntu.com/questions/105224/ctrl-page-down-ctrl-page-up/280258#280258 eingefügt. Auch nach reboot und eingabe von "xbindkeys" im Terminal
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: apt - Ctrl + Page Down && Ctrl + Page Up - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> hab ich immer noch keine Seitenweise-Blätterfunktion in allen Anwendungen von denen ich weis dass es damit auf Rechnern mit Bild-hoch/runter-Taste geht.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: evtl Ctrl+Mod2 mal umändern auf Control_L + Alt_L oder Super_L, falls eine Windowstaste vorhanden ist.
<jokrebel> jaja - immer diese Tippfehler...
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Naja - Teilerfolg. Im Browser und Mailprogramm funktioniert es nun. Leider aber nicht im terminal oder aber im Dateimanager :-/
<jokrebel> Da muss ich nach wie vor auf die Scrollfunktion des Touchpads/Mausrades zurückgreifen.
<uniX67> bekks: man, ist die materie schwer. frage: wieso gibt es im aber im nautilus beim click mit RMTaste den eintrag : einen starter für dieses programm anlegen?
<uniX67> ich gucke eine video-einführung für mein problem an
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: muss man im Terminal nicht zusätzlich Shift drücken?
<uniX67> und gerade an dieser stelle ist der entscheidende punkt
<uniX67> es fehlt eben dieser men
<uniX67> menü-punkt
<dasjoe> jokrebel: blöde Frage, aber was macht Fn+↑
<Frickelpit> uniX67: es ist hilfreicher, wenn du mitteilst, was du "eigentlich" erreichen willst.
<jokrebel> dasjoe: nichts, bzw. das selbe wie ohne Fn
<dasjoe> jokrebel: und was sagt xev dazu? Also, utnerscheidet sich der Keycode von Fn+↑ und von ↑?
<uniX67> Frickelpit: ich möchte den tor-browser von einem script aus : starter-tor-browser_de starten...
<uniX67> wieso funktioniert das beim video typ einwandfrei und bei mir nicht?
<Frickelpit> uniX67: ok und die Antwort darauf, wie du das machst, hab ich dir mit zwei Links ins Wiki gegeben. oran genau scheitert es nun?
<uniX67> 1. mit wiki habe ich da meine probleme
<uniX67> 2. 
<uniX67> moment
<jokrebel> dasjoe: Keycode ist beides mal 111
<dasjoe> jokrebel: schadÖ, dann bin ich auch raus
<uniX67> 2. im video ab 5:40 ist genau das beschrieben was bei mir auch funktionieren sollte, tut aber nicht
<uniX67> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm_WWNiNkDM
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Linux - Ubuntu 14.04 ein neues Starter Symbol/Icon in für eine App in Unity anlegen [deutsch/german] - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Gamoder_> Hallo allereits - kann man eine ext2-Partition mit Einstellungen, die ein lesen in Ubuntu verunmöglichen (glaub ich zu große Blockgröße) trotzdem irgendwie verlustfrei nach NTFS konvertieren?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Selbst mit zusätzlichem Shift geht es nur Zeilenweise vor oder zurück, aber nicht Seitenweise.
<Frickelpit> uniX67: und was ist an "Tor-Browser über Terminal starten, danach das Icon im Unity-Menü mit rechter Maustatse anklicken und auf Im Starter behalten" nun so schwer?
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: könnte evtl eine Einstellung im Terminal sein, die das steuert.
<jokrebel> In Nautilus und in Gedit geht es auch nicht
<uniX67> moment.. ich habe kein menüantrach im T behalten...
<uniX67> so etwas habe ich nicht
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: mangels Nautilus und gedit und wegen vorhandenen Bild auf/ab Tasten kann ich da auch nur mumaßen
<Frickelpit> *mutmaßen
<uniX67> und wenn ich diesen skript auf die start leiste verschiebe , dann tut sich garnichts...
<uniX67> deshalb sind meine probleme
<uniX67> irgendwie auch für mich rätselhaft
<Frickelpit> uniX67: deine Probleme liegen darin, dass du nicht das tust, was man dir sagt oder was im Wiki steht.
<uniX67> ah
<uniX67> also noch mal, ich habe von der torprojectseite die 64bit SW geholt 
<uniX67> dann entpackt
<uniX67> es gab nach entpackung 1 ordner
<uniX67> drine: 1 ordner + 1 script
<uniX67> der typ im video tut exact das gleiche, sprich: click auf den script mir RMT 
<uniX67> und wieso funktioniert das bei mir nicht, obwol wir, er & ich, den nautilus benutzen...
<uniX67> ?
<uniX67> ich kann den starter also NICHT anlegen
<Frickelpit> uniX67: wenn das doch bei dir nicht so funktioniert, warum versuchst du es dann dennoch anstatt mal ins Wiki zu schauen und eine Alternative auszuprobieren?
<koegs> das ist das Problem mit Youtube Tutorials ohne Erklärungen... wieso sich daran festhalten und nicht wie mehrfach empfohlen selber einen Starter erstellen?
<jokrebel> koegs: Weil Video-Tuts cool sind und lesen so yesterday
<uniX67> jokrebel: falsch: für leute die den hintergrund nicht haben, ist video anleitung bequemer, das stimmt..
<uniX67> es kommt darauf an wie etwas geschrieben ist. es gibt verschiedenen autoren und deren didaktisches talent
<uniX67> 2 verschiedene paar schuhe
<uniX67> aus meiner sicht gesehen
<uniX67> ah, bin bei fach-chanel. schon wieder vergessen. :-)
<jokrebel> Wer noch nicht mal "12:22:45         jokrebel | dann Eigenschaften - Zugriffsrechte" richtig lesen und umsetzen kann sollte nicht auf den Textautoren rumhacken, dass die schuld seien wenn man etwas nicht umgesetzt bekommt.
<subz3r0> Moin
<subz3r0> hab Probleme mit dem Sound auf meinem System
<subz3r0> vor der neu installtion funktionierte 5.1 ohne Probleme. (über klinke)
<subz3r0> nun wenn in den sound einstellungen auf 5.1 gestellt wird, höre ich alles über den subwoofer
<subz3r0> wenn ich auf stereo stelle, höre ich zumindest auf 4 boxen + subwoofer was
<subz3r0> jemand ne idee?
<subz3r0> einzige was ich geändert habe ist, dass ich ne neue gpu drin hab. an der ist nun nen tv angeschossen über hdmi
<subz3r0> ging aber auch vorher mit gpu, tv und 5.1 sound. nur nach der neu installation nicht mehr
<jokrebel> hdmi das audio umgestellt? Aber er liest mich glaub ich eh nicht.
<subz3r0> ich stelle selbst immer um @jokrebel
<subz3r0> wenn ich über tv sound will, dann gehe ich ind ie einstelunngen und stelle auf hdmi
<subz3r0> ansonsten halt auf normal ausgang und wähle da 5.1
<subz3r0> es kommt aber bei 5.1 "alles" über den subwoofer
<jokrebel> "Tonausgabe" ist korrekt gesetzt? 
<jokrebel> Ubuntu mit Unity 14.04?
<subz3r0> ubuntu 14.04 gnome
<subz3r0> Tonausgabe mit?
<subz3r0> ich hab gerade mal die einstellungen per hand angepasst in der /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<subz3r0> default-sample-channels = 6
<subz3r0> danach dann killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio
<subz3r0> wenn ich nun im terminal den alsamixer aufrufe, kann ich die einstellungen vornehmen, die auch einen effekt haben (vorne, hinten, center, nur subwoofer kann ich da nixh einstellen) 
<subz3r0> aber der subwoofer gibt auch was aus
<subz3r0> könnte es sein, dass der nvidia graka treiber dazwischen funkt?
<subz3r0> musste den aus ner ppa nehmen, da gpu zu neu ist für 14.04
<jokrebel> bei händischem gefummel kann ich nicht mehr mitreden.
<subz3r0> halte mich nur noch recht selten im computer raum auf... mache momentan alles übern tv... daher ist mir das vorher noch nicht aufgefallen mit dem sound
<jokrebel> da HDMI auch den Audiokanal beeinflusst würd ich meinen, ja.
<subz3r0> der kommt anscheinend irgendwie mit der verteilung auf die klinken nicht klar
<subz3r0> gibt alles über den subwoofer aus
<subz3r0> über die gnome soundeinstellungen geht hier gar nix. im terminal mit dem alsamixer kann ich alles bedienen
<subz3r0> merkwürdig
<subz3r0> wollte den pc eh bald ins wohnzimmer holen, zwecks 5.1 sound beim filme schauen, von daher muss das wieder funktionieren mit dem soundmixer von gnome ;) immer ins terminal is doof
<subz3r0> warum wird eigentlich beides verwendet? also alsa und pulseaudio?
<subz3r0> oder baut das eine auf dem anderen auf?
<jokrebel> ja - zweiteres
<jokrebel> IIRC
<jokrebel> subz3r0: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundsystem - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ALSA
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Soundsystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Sound ist ein komplexeres Thema als man vermutet.
<ub_umstieg> Guten Tag  14.04 QT development wie heist das 
<ub_umstieg> es wird nur qt4-dev angeboten 
<Luyin> ub_umstieg: wie meinen?
<ub_umstieg> Luyin:  es wurde qt5.2 mit installiert beim kompilen wird kein qt dev gefunden
<jokrebel> ub_umstieg: Eine genauer Problembeschreibung wäre hilfreich um gezielt helfen zu können.
<ub_umstieg> ich bin von 10.04 auf 14.04 umgestigen nun will ich mir stelarium mit meinen Teelskopen neu compilieren GCC und Cmake mit synaptic geholt ales ok nur QT development fehlt 
<ub_umstieg> qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmake
<ub_umstieg> da fehlt qmake 
<ppq> !stellarium > ub_umstieg 
<kubine> ub_umstieg: Informationen zu Stellarium finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Stellarium
<ppq> da musst du nix kompilieren
<jokrebel> 10.04 auf 14.04? Per Upgrade über 12.04? Oder komplette Neuinstallation?
<ub_umstieg> komplett neu 
<jokrebel> ub_umstieg: Und siehe was ppq verlinkt hat
<ub_umstieg> ppq:  das lx200  muss aber mit meiner steuerung neu kompiliert werden 
<ppq> achso
<ppq> ub_umstieg, probier mal "sudo apt-get build-dep stellarium"
<ppq> das sollte die build deps automatisch installieren
<ub_umstieg> stellarium läuft alles ok ich bin nach ca 15astd nun soweit das alles läuft mit 14.04
<ub_umstieg>  Bauabhängigkeiten für stellarium konnten nicht erfüllt werden.
<ub_umstieg> ich kämpf weiter ;-)
<ppq> ub_umstieg, http://stellarium.org/wiki/index.php/Build_Dependencies
<kubine> ppq: Title: Build Dependencies - Stellarium Wiki (at stellarium.org)
<ppq> dann dies
<ub_umstieg> ok
<ub_umstieg> libqt4-phonon-dev das scheint das problem zu sein 
<ub_umstieg> die gibt es ab 12.04 nicht mehr
<subz3r0> zeigt pavucontroll mir alle channels an?
<jokrebel> ub_umstieg: Naja - dass sich nach mehreren Jahren ein paar libs geändert haben kann schon mal vorkommen.
<ub_umstieg> stimmt 
<subz3r0> hui. über den alsamixer hat er wohl nun noch was verstellt... oO :S
<ub_umstieg> jokrebel: Unterbrechungen durch pkgProblemResolver::Resolve hervorgerufe
<subz3r0> der bass ist sowas vom an wummern nu... kein vergleich zu vorher(als es noch normal lief)
<ub_umstieg> was ist das jetzt 
<dreamon> Suche einen Befehl um die Systemauslastung eines Prozesses anzeigen zu lassen. top/htop läuft ja ständig. Soll nur eine aktuelle Momentaufnahme anzeigen.
<subz3r0> atop
<jokrebel> ub_umstieg: Hast Du Dir denn http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Stellarium schon genauer anschaut? Scheint für 14.04 bereits geprüft zu sein. Vielleicht gibts da ja hinweise wie Du "Dein Gerät" da heutzutage erfolgreich in Betreib bringst...
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Stellarium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> ub_umstieg,    SET(MINIMAL_QT_VERSION "5.2.0")
<subz3r0> danke soweit jokrebel. muss ich wohl erstmal vorlieb nehmen mit dem alisamixer :(
<ppq> ub_umstieg, aus der CMakeLists.txt
<subz3r0> in gnome zeigt er mir 2.0 an, allerdings wenn ich mit pactl stat schaue
<subz3r0> dann kommt
<ring0> dreamon, kannst top auch nur einmalig ausführen: top -n 1
<subz3r0> Standard-Sample-Angabe: s16le 6ch 44100Hz
<ppq> ub_umstieg, installier mal das paket qt5-default
<ub_umstieg> ok
<dreamon> ring0, Super genau das suchte ich .. Danke! subz3r0 Danke
<subz3r0> gern
<ring0> dreamon, kannst auch direkt nur deinen prozess anschauen. zusätzlich -p PROZESSID
<subz3r0> dreamon: stell es aber wieder ab
<subz3r0> atop läuft weiter...
<ring0> dreamon, könnte durchaus mal lesenswert sein http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/top
<kubine> ring0: Title: top › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Habe nun die Ausgabe von top in eine Datei umgeleitet. Jetzt sind da die ganzen Steuerkomandos mit drin. Z.B. B. kriegt man sowas einfach los? 
<ub_umstieg> ppq:  Thanks es compiliert 
<ppq> super
<ub_umstieg> noch ne frage mit make install wird das aus den repros überschrieben 
<ppq> ub_umstieg, du kannst irgendwie (steht im stellarium wiki) ein .deb erstellen lassen mit eigenem paketnamen und eingestelltem prefix, da kannst du /usr/local oder /opt nehmen, dann kommt es anderen sachen nicht in die quere
<ub_umstieg> ok
<ppq> ub_umstieg, üblicherweise kannst du es aber auch direkt nach dem kompilieren starten - ohne installation, direkt aus dem verzeichnis heraus, das reicht oft aus
<ppq> checkinstall ist sonst auch noch eine option. 
<ub_umstieg> ja so mach ichs meistens
<ub_umstieg> ok danke an alle und bleibt standhaft bei dem sturm drausen 
<bekks> dreamon: "man top" sagt "-b" wird die los.
<dreamon> bekks, Vielen Dank. Ich hab mich schon gesehen wie ich eine Routine schreibe das zu entfernen. 
<bekks> Erstmal die man page öesen soll ja öfters mal helfen. :>
<bekks> *lesen
<dreamon> Um ehrlich zu sein, selbst wenn ich das gelesen hätte, hätte ich es nicht verstanden. ;(
<holgersson> Hallo! Ich hab eine Frage zur Homeverschlüsselung (eigentlich unter Mint, aber da das Ubuntu-basiert ist & es keinen eigenen Mint-Kanal auf diesem Server gibt, halte ich das für vertretbares Offtopic hier): Ich hab beim Installieren „Homeverzeichnis verschlüsseln“ angeklickt, weiter gedrückt, den Haken aus dem vorher angewählten Menüpunkt wieder entfernt & sehe jetzt bei ausgeloggtem Benutzer von root aus die Dateien in /home/user im Klartext
<holgersson> . Das heißt doch, dass die Home-Verschlüsselung inaktiv ist, oder?
<holgersson> Ah, meine Frage hat sich erledigt: In /home liegt /home/.ecryptfs, also _ist_ das Verzeichnis verschlüsselt.
<ring0> !mint > holgersson
<kubine> holgersson: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<holgersson> OK, das nächste Mal weiß ich Bescheid. :)
<ring0> aber hast ja auch schon selbst gelöst ;)
<Etarius> mal ne frage … kann es sein dass der nice-wert bei 1404 bei einer intel-grafik nicht so richtig funktioniert?
<Etarius> ich hör da die ganze zeit die festplatte arbeiten, ohwohl ich keine swap habe
<ring0> kannst ja mal mit iotop gucken, was da auf die festplatte schreibt
<bekks> ++
<bekks> +
<Etarius> werd ma gucken gleich
<Etarius> so … wie ich sehe, sehe ich nichts … angeblich macht die festplatte etwas und das wird im iotop garnicht aufgeführt 
<Etarius> ring0 hast da vielliecht eine idee was da los sein könnte … bin bestimmt nicht der erste dem das aufgefallen ist …
<Etarius> es sei noch erwähnt, dass das ganze system wegen der festplattenauslastung am hängen ist
<ring0> jegliche festenplattenaktivität wird in iotop angezeigt. wenn da nichts angezeigt wird, würde es mich wundern, sollte die festplatte dennoch schreiben/lesen
<Etarius> ich hab so eine vermutung, dass der inteltreiber da was eigenes versucht zu machen …
<ring0> wieso sollte der grafiktreiber dauernd auf die festplatte schreiben?
<Etarius> weil diese auslasung ist immer nur dann, wenn ich zb KSP spiel … 
<Etarius> ring0, sehe ich so aus als hätte ich den geschrieben? :)
<ring0> wenn du spielst, ist doch logisch, dass von festplatte gelesen und teilweise geschrieben wird
<Etarius> könnt auch was mit tmp zu tun haben hab da zu wenig ahnung … aber nur bei krasser grafikauslastung ist das
<Etarius> ring0, das normale laden von daten ist nicht grade alles am lahmlegen
<ring0> woher willst du das wissen?
<Etarius> weil beim normalen laden ich noch normal alles nutzen kann
<Etarius> das hatte ich auch damals schon bei HL2 und mit blender gemerkt
<Etarius> wobei die aktuellen versionen von blender keine schwirigkeiten machen …
<ring0> wie gesagt, jegliche festplattenaktivität wird in iotop gezeigt. wirst du wohl mal beobachten/loggen müssen
<ring0> sonst vielleicht mal bei forum.ubuntuusers.de und askubuntu.com suchen
<ring0> ohne konkreten fehler ist sowas natürlich immer aufwändig bzw. schwierig
<Etarius> ah … mir fällt da noch was ein … früher hatte ich bei einigen spielen gesehen als die instabil liefen, war da eine meldung in der konsole mit speicherzugriffsfehler
<ring0> das sind normalerweise fehler im laufenden programm. aber ohne wirklich was konkretes hilft das auch nicht so
<Etarius> wie gesagt … was konkretes? :) naja bei blender hate ich was rausgefunden, dass das was mit dem zugriff auf das fenster hatte jenachdem welches auswahlssystem man dort eingestellt hatte zb. openGL-select oder openGL-occlusion queries zur wahlmethode … richt irgendwie danach, dass die openGL-api beim treiber nicht richtig funktioniert
<Etarius> bzw welches filtering man dazu nahm
<ring0> ja, etwas konkretes: FEHLER XY aus dem log. sonst wird das nix :)
<ring0> kannst deine spiele ja mal aus dem terminal starten. oftmals gibt es da ja schon ordentlich output
<Etarius> ring0, ich hab immer im terminal die sachen gestartet ;)
<Etarius> und die meisten spiele tuen leider nur spärlich information geben
<ring0> oft kann man auch das logging level per parameter beim starten hochschrauben
<Etarius> ring0, wie schon gesagt ich hatte damals schon sowas nachgeguckt und nichts in logs oder so gefunden … das debuglevel angeben hatte auch null gebracht …
<ring0> ahja, dann bleibts bei fischen im trüben. da wird dir auch keiner helfen können
<Etarius> emm … warum wurde die suchfunktion bei ubuntuusers geändert? ich kriege da nurnoch irgendwelche sachen von ixquick angezeigt
<Etarius> so kann man ja garnicht mehr das forum durchsuchen
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-28
<Guest92225> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: oder das Ubuntu 15.10:
<Guest92225> weiu sehen die eigentlich aus im live sreenshot 
<Guest92225> das muss alles lesen erst das wird lange dauern 
<Guest92225> bin am anfang meld dort im forum an 
<Guest92225> wie kann denn chatroom speichern 
<mrkramps> findest du auch im wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC/ ;)
<Guest92225> meine hexchat 
<mrkramps> in hexchat kannst du in der Netzwerkliste für Freenode einstellen, in welche Kanäle das programm sich automatisch verbinden soll
<Guest92225> okay hab so probiert 
<Guest92225> oben steht freenodew 
<Guest92225> wenn denn chat im netz sucht wird schwierig oder 
<mrkramps> doch, eine suchmaschine findet den
<Guest92225> on #ubuntu-de so eingeben 
<Guest92225> weiss auch stimmt das das windows 10 besser ist als ubuntu 
<Guest92225> darf nicht schreiben denk ich 
<Guest92225> hast schon proogramm geschrieben 
<Guest92225> das wurd auch mal gerne machen 
<Guest92225> glaub du bist schon weg 
<noseeder> Guten abend. Gibt es unter Ubuntu ein tool oder so um verschlüsselte Datenträger wider zu entschlüsseln? Auch wenn es jahre dauern würde?
<Guest92225> true cybort kenn ich aber ob auf ubunt lauft weiss nicht 
<noseeder> geht im aktuellen falle um eine durch petya verschlüsselte Platte -.-
<noseeder> Dropbox und automatischer synkro sei dank -.-
<_moep_> dann bist du hier falsch
<_moep_> ist kein ubuntu problemn
<noseeder> sry stimmt
<dreamon_> Why isn't test="/home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/Regen*"; ls $test and ls "/home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/*" the same?
<nils_2> weil du beim ersten alle dateien anzeigen lässt die mit "Regen" beginnen und beim zweiten alle Dateien innerhalb des angegebenen pfades, deshalb. 
<dreamon_> Mist bin noch nicht ganz wach. Der Pfad soll identisch sein..
<dreamon_> Why isn't test="/home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/*"; ls $test and ls "/home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/*" the same?
<dreamon_> Sobald der * im Anführungszeichen ist bekomme ich einen Fehler. ls: cannot access /home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/*: No such file or directory
<dreamon_> sorry.. der Hintere ist ohne Anführungszeichen.
<dreamon_> 3Stunden schlaf sind zu wenig
<nils_2> in einem bash skript oder in einem perl skript?
<dreamon_> zsh script.
<nils_2> reine vermutung, vielleicht musst du den Joker mal "\*" ?
<dreamon> Hab ich schon getestet → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15534784/
<Frickelpit> dreamon: wenn du den Pfad in "" setzt, nimmt die Shell den Inhalt als einzelnen String.
<Frickelpit> deswegen kann das hier nicht klappen: ls "/home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/*"
<dreamon> Ja aber ls "/home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/" geht
<Frickelpit> Ja, weil der Pfad gültig ist
<Frickelpit> ein * in "" wird nicht als Wildcard, sondern als String gewertet. Und die Shell sucht genau nach diesem String.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Kannst du es mir anderst erklären. Ich kenns halt von C ein Array mit Chars ist ein String den übergibt man und fertig. Was passiert mit dem * ?
<Frickelpit> http://tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/html/x11655.htm
<dreamon> Aber ls '/home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/*' ls: cannot access /home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/*: No such file or directory
<dreamon> ls '*' geht hier schon nicht.
<Frickelpit> sobald du * quotest, sagst du der shell bei ls, dass in dem Dateinamen ein * enthalten ist.
<Frickelpit> und die Datei * existiert halt in deinem Verzeichnis nicht
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Achso.
<dreamon> Jetzt hab ichs endlich kapiert.. es muß ls '/home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/'* heißen
<Frickelpit> wenn du es als Variable speichern möchtest, kannst Du auch foo="$(</home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/*)" nutzen.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Wenn ich dein Beispiel nehme kommt ein Fehler. foo="$(</home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/*)"→ zsh: no such file or directory: /home/pi/MyInfoAnzeige/empfang/*
<Frickelpit> dreamon: ja, gleiche Fehler. Habs hier gerade getestet, klappt auch nicht, da es eine mehrdeutige Umlenkung ist
<Frickelpit> du kannst den Pfad als Variable deklarieren und dann im weiteren Verlauf nach * suchen, wenn es in ein Script soll
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Das ist ein Teufelszeug :) Aber danke, durch deinen Tip hab ich verstanden warum das total falsch war. ;)
<Frickelpit> np
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Mein Script läut nun durch. Dank deiner Hilfe. Ich hab bis 3Uhr davor gesessen und war total am Ende.
<holgersson> Frickelpit, dreamon: Jaein - wenn man "*" schreibt wird der Stern als globbing, also als quasi als Pfaderweiterung, verstanden, aber '*' wörtlich als Stern, also " vs ' ;-)
<frostschutz> ?
<holgersson> oh, ich habe backlog gelesen, aber nicht weit genug…
<holgersson> Frickelpit, dreamon: Vergesst es :D
<Frickelpit> ^^
<tokam> Wieso gibt es bei mir die Operation apt-get full-upgrade nicht?
<tokam> E: Ungültige Operation full-upgrade
<Frickelpit> weil full-upgrade nur bei apt aber nicht bei apt-get zur verfügung steht
<Frickelpit> apt full-upgrade oder apt-get dist-upgrade
<tokam> danke
<tokam> macht es beides das gleiche?
<Frickelpit> ja
<tokam> danke
<mint_> hallo hab hier  paar fragen kennt jemand ein gute ubuntu wo in etwa ein start menu hat wie xp also mnicht wie bei a
<k1l> mint_: ubuntu mate edition
<mint_> oder windows sieben gute start menu 
<mint_> schwarz will haben 
<k1l> wenn du windows willst dann kauf dir eine lizenz und isntallier windows :/
<mint_> WEIL ANFANGER SUCHE PASSENDES LINUX 
<mint_> spinnt du oder was ich suche ein ahnliches ssystem ich will kein windows ich will ubuntu 
<k1l> mint_: troll woanders
<mint_> und muss es installieren als dual bott 
<mint_> suche ein linux für anfanger die einen startmenu haben wie xp oder w 7 und in etwa ahnlich sind 
<bekks> mint_: Die Antwort wurde Dir bereits gegeben.
<mint_> kann man jemand genau sagen waas mann meint 
<mint_> wo kann man sich screenshot anschauen 
<k1l> auf der website von ubuntu mate.
<mint_> die kenn ich nicht 
<k1l> erster treffer bei google nach "ubuntu mate"
<mint_> kann eien mal bild zeigen damit er mich versteht 
<Svafa> gibt es  eine möglichkeit ein bestimmtes programm auf ein tastaturlayout festzustellen?
<Svafa> also das sobald das programm in den vordergrund rückt alle eingaben in dem jeweils anderem layout sind
<Svafa> und sobald man das fenster wechselt wieder alles wie vorher ist
<bekks> mint_: http://picpaste.de/2016-03-28_14_14_23-ubuntu_mate_-_Google-Suche-SnkbAVyZ.png
<k1l> Svafa: evtl hat das program selber dafür eine einestellung
<Svafa> k1l: ich suche da eher was allgemeines was ich halt für mehrere anwendungen jeweils nutzen kann
<Svafa> k1l: also das ich zb. eine zweite pidgin installation besitze in der dann aber alle eingaben mit einem anderen layout stattfinden
<k1l> Svafa: wüsste ich jetzt nicht ausser man nutzt den hotkey zum wechseln
<Rochvellon> oder nutzt die Anzeige im Tray zum wechseln
<Svafa> okay schade weil genau sowas wollte ich vermeiden
<Svafa> ich wollte da gerne eine automatische änderung
<Rochvellon> kann das nicht per Script abgefragt werden, ob ein Fenster im Vordergrund ist?
<bekks> Das müsste man als Eventtrigger schreiben, in einem Programm.
<bekks> Per Script wird das kaum gehen.
<Frickelpit> Svafa: evtl. ist xxkb was für dich
<Svafa> Frickelpit: kann man da anwendungen bei denen es umgestellt wird?
<Svafa> also automatisch
<Frickelpit> Svafa: k.a. aber laut doku hat es eine application list, welche mit WM_NAME und WM_CLASS arbeitet
<Svafa> Frickelpit: danke ich probier es mal
<holgersson> Svafa: Ich würde mal schauen, ob "LANG=XXYY <Programm>" im Terminal funktioniert.
<holgersson> Svafa: D.h. ich würde einfach über die Umgebungsvariable die Sprache des Programms an sich ändern; keine Ahung, ob das die Tastatur mit beeinflusst.
<tokam> Mein window-manager metacity verlangsamt immer meinen Computer unter Ubuntu Mate bis ich ihn neu starte.
<Svafa> holgersson: das ändert das layout nicht
<mint_> wegen dem start menu kann das mal zeigen was uberhaupt meine bevor mich jemand schlecht versteht 
<mint__> ?
<mint__> nickname 
<mint__> ubxpkill
<mint__> join nickname 
<Fuchs> ? 
<mint__> mega 
<Fuchs> Was genau versuchst Du, mint__? 
<mint__> nicḱname zu anderen 
<Fuchs> /nick NeuerNameHier
<Fuchs> vorneweg aber: wenn Du ein Problem mit Linux Mint hast, dann bist Du hier nicht ganz richtig 
<xpkillmint> ich suche ein ubuntu für anfanger 
<Fuchs> Ubuntu 
<Fuchs> oder Kubuntu oder Xubuntu, eigentlich egal 
<xpkillmint> mit einen start menu das so in etwa aussieht das mochte ich zeigen 
<Fuchs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger/  dann einfach das lesen 
<tokam> xpkillmint: http://amzn.to/1RAmphI
<Fuchs> naja, KDE (Kubuntu) und XFCE (Xubuntu) haben traditionellere Startmenues 
<xpkillmint> nei glaub nicht will mit untiy 
<xpkillmint> kann dir mal zeigen damit mich versteht st
<mint_> fuchs hab dir was geschickt 
<mint_> schau das aml an das meine ich 
<Fuchs> ja, wenn Du mich noch mal ungefragt anqueriest dann setzt es was
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei: KDE hat einen Starter ganz in der Art
<k1l> mint_: dann schau dir halt mal cinnamon als desktop an.
<mint_> schau das mal an was gesschickt habe das meine ich 
<mint_> was arger du dich jetzt uberhaupt das dich anpies 
<k1l> ich glaube irc ist nichts für dich. stell deine frage mal besser im forum auf ubuntuusers.de
<mint_> was du glaubst ist mir scheiss egal ich suche was.
<k1l> mint_: so läuft der hase nicht
<frostschutz> ><((('°>
<mint_> sag mal wenn was suche und schreibe schau dir mal an dann argert der sich das ich ein link schick aber schreib 5 minuten drum mit einen was ist mit dem los . 
<Frickelpit> mint_: das sind Verhaltensregeln im IRC, man geht nicht ungefragt in ein Query.
<mint_> das hab nicht gewusst also auf einen name 
<Rochvellon> Svafa: soweit ich die Manpage verstehe, muss das in der Config eingetragen sein: http://man.cx/xxkb
<mint_> les mal oben ich hab ihn gefragt 
<mint_> okay muss man die jetzt auch noch lesen 
<mint_> mir egal es kommt jemand der alles richtig erklart dan n werd ich versteht aber wenn was zeigen mochte so affen zirkus aus dem alter bin raus 
<Fuchs> uhm, Du bist derjenige, der gerne Unterstuetzung moechte, von daher ist es in meinen Augen nicht zu viel verlangt, dass Du Dich an die oertlichen Gepflogenheiten haelst und, wenn noetig, Dich entsprechend einliest. 
<Fuchs> Wie dem auch sei: es wurden Dir zwei Moeglichkeiten (Cinammon und KDE (mit kickoff, dem alternativen Starter) genannt, das duerfte reichen
<mint_> okay als entschuldug bitte zeig mir wo ich einlese 
<k1l> mint_: wiki.ubuntuusers.de dort dann nach cinnamon, kde oder anderen desktops suchen, die dir genannt wurden.
<mint_> okay ihr hat eure regeln aber andere frage hast dir das bild wenigsten angeschaut 
<k1l> mint_: du könntest schon lange fertig sein :/
<mint_> mit lesen 
<mint_> weiss nicht genau was jetzt meinst . muss  jich dort regist
<Svafa> Rochvellon: funktioniert alles wunderbar danke
<Matze202> hi, ich wollte mir nen Media-Server einrichten, der wurde nur erst gefunden aber die Medien nicht, dann habe ich die Medien aus meinem persönlichen Ordner ausgelagert und jetzt findet der Fernseher den Media-Server nicht mehr, gestartet ist der aber.
<Matze202> im Status finde ich aber folgende Zeilte: Hint: Some lines were ellipsized, use -l to show in full. (Mit dieser kann ich aber nix finden.)
<Matze202> als Media-Server habe ich mich für minidlna entschieden (k.a. obs noch andere für ubuntu gibt) und mein Ubuntu ist das 15.10
<Matze202> Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee für mich, wo ich mit der Fehlersuche weitermachen kann, da ich keinen Punkt mehr finde, wo das Hauptproblem stecken kann und die Meldung vom Status sagt mir leider nix. ;(
<Matze202> Dass Hint: ... habe ich behoben, es lag am User, aber finden tut der Fernseher den minidlna leider noch nicht ;(
<k1l> Matze202: wird denn bei ip:8200 im browser die minidlna seite angezeigt?
<mrkramps> TV mal neu gestartet?
<Matze202> k1l: thx, leider keine Seite zu finden
<Matze202> mrkramps: mehrfach bereits gemacht und immer den status abgefragt
<Matze202> k1l: mrkramps: es steht als gestartet im status, aber funktionieren will er nicht
<mrkramps> Matze202, restart des dienstes im terminal
<mrkramps> ggf. gibt es fehlermeldungen
<Matze202> mrkramps: hab ich auch schon mehrfach restart gemacht und es gibt auch keine Fehlermeldungen
<mrkramps> Matze202, dann deine konfigurationsdatei mal in ein pastebin
<k1l> Matze202: was sagt da log von minidlna?
<Matze202> mrkramps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539300/
<Matze202> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539304/
<Matze202> ich habe die Verzeichnisse mit dem User matze202 und der Gruppe dlna versehen
<mrkramps> der logdatei nach, war das mit den benutzerrechten nicht clever
<k1l> Matze202: da startet gar nichts
<Matze202> mrkramps: k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15539341/
<mrkramps> Matze202, jaja, da sagt jetzt der init dienst, dass alles cool ist
<mrkramps> laut logdatei fehlen dem aber rechte
<Matze202> mrkramps: soll ich die rechte lieber ändern oder besser irgendwo was eintragen?
<mrkramps> für /var/cache/minidlna musst du das sowieso tun
<mrkramps> und für die PID hab ich gerade keine ahnung …
<mrkramps> wenn dann verwende ich minidlna immer mit dem standardbenutzer
<Matze202> jupp, hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht, ich habe die conf geändert und die ordner mit den dateien werde ich gleich noch mit den rechten abändern
<Matze202> mrkramps: k1l: der minidlna bringt nur leider mom noch keine Videos und Bilder, Musik kommt aber an
<mrkramps> Matze202, der brauch halt eine weile, bis die datenbank erstellt wurde
<Matze202> mrkramps: asso, also bissel laufen lassen dann findet der die noch, meinste oder sollte ich die notify_interval noch runtersetzen?
<mrkramps> inotify ist nur interessant für später hinzugefügte dateien
<tojoko> hi
<Matze202> mrkramps: wielange muss ich gedult haben?
<mrkramps> Matze202, keine ahnung … hängt von der datenmenge ab
<Matze202> ok, ich stoppe mal den standby und lass den jetzt laufen, bin dann erstmal weg, danke für alles ;)
<mrkramps> gerne
<tokam> Hallo, scheinbar ist das meine Webcam
<tokam> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0402:5608 ALi Corp. 
<tokam> aber sie funktioniert nicht
<tokam> tokam@localhost:~$ dmesg | grep uvc
<tokam> [20210.700058] uvcvideo: UVC non compliance - GET_MIN/MAX(PROBE) incorrectly supported. Enabling workaround.
<jokrebel> tokam: Definiere "funktioniert nicht" bitte genauer. Was versuchst Du mit welchem Programm welchem Treiber welchem Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop und was kommen für Fhlermeldungen.
<tokam> cheese z.B. gibt ein schwarzes Bild aus
<tokam> /dev/video0 ist da
<tokam> vlc v4l2:///dev/video0
<tokam> gibt nichts wieder
<jokrebel> was sagt cheese, wenn Du es aus dem Terminal startest?
<tokam> nichts
<tokam> muss ich irgendwie -v oder so eingeben?
<tokam> Cheese 3.16.1
<tokam> also da kommt kein Fehler und ein schwarzes Bild
<tokam> aber die Buttons unten im Programm sind nicht anklickbar
<jokrebel> tokam: Leucht mal in die Kamera mit ner Taschenlampe. Wär nicht die erste Webcam die nur zu dunkel eingestellt ist ;-)
<tokam> bleibt schwarz
<tokam> mein Benutzer ist nicht in der Gruppe video
<tokam> video:x:44:
<tokam> was bedeutet der eintrag?
<jokrebel> auch mal camorama und skype versucht?
<tokam> es ist kein user angegeben
<tokam> auch als root gibt cheese nichts aus
<jokrebel> tokam: Kann nicht schaden, Dich (deinen User= mal zu Gruppe Video hinzuzufügen
<jokrebel> oO
<tokam> was heißt es unter linux wenn kein user angegeben ist
<jokrebel> Man nutzt keine grafischen Programme mit rootrechten (auch nicht aus verzwieflung)
<tokam> camorama sagt
<tokam> (camorama:20283): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<tokam> und hängt sich auf
<tokam> in skype wird sie auch schwarz angezeigt
<jokrebel> ist das ein lenovo?
<tokam> yes
<tokam> lenovo g550
<tokam> wo könnte man denn die kamera heller einstellen?
<jokrebel> tokam: Das ist ein älteres Gerät? Trotzdem fast nichts zu finden im Netz? ...oO
<tokam> sie hat mal funktioniert
<jokrebel> ich hatte da mal was aber mit ner völlig anderen Kamera...
<jokrebel> ach!
<tokam> ist schon lange her
<jokrebel> einfach kaputt? Leuchtet das Aufnahme-Licht?
<tokam> ich glaube die kamera hat keins
<jokrebel> schon seeehr lange her. Aber da hab ich nach langem suchen eine (allerdings externe USB)Kamera doch noch zum laufen gebracht. Ich glaub v4l2ucp und/oder V4L2 test bench halfen mir da weiter.
<mrkramps> hm, diese webcam wird auf jeden fall schon ziemlich lange unterstützt
<mrkramps> tokam, welche ubuntu version?
<tokam> 15.10
<mrkramps> eigentlich dürfte das nicht sein …
<mrkramps> also das behauptet zumindest das internet
<mrkramps> tokam, start mal das notebook einmal neu
<tokam> das mache ich doch jeden Tag :D 
<tokam> Ich hatte es neu gestartet bevor die Webcam nicht ging
<tokam> und nichts daran verändert
<mrkramps> und vor diesem neustart funktionierte die webcam?
<tokam> 2-3 jahre davor ja
<tokam> eventuell ging sie auch vor nem jahr
<mrkramps> hm, regression würde ich fast sagen
<tokam> ?
<mrkramps> ist im laufe der entwicklung irgendwann irgendwas auf der strecke geblieben
<geri> hi
<geri> wie kann ich exec einen relative path uebergeben? http://ideone.com/LFQ4va
<mrkramps> geri, am besten gar nicht in diesem zusammenhang
<mrkramps> ansonsten vermutlich mit viel ../../../ 
<tokam> und was kann ich da nun machen?
<geri> ich habe eine executable die gestarted wird, aber index.html wird nicht gefunden... diese befindet sich im gleichen ordner wie the executable
<geri> mrkramps: und das problem liegt vermutlich am exec
<mrkramps> geri, welches problem?
<mrkramps> tokam, fehlerbericht erstatten 
<mrkramps> tokam, oder wenn du die zeit hast mal testen, ob das gerät vielleicht mit der 16.04 beta funktioniert
<tokam> da würde ich dann lieber einige wochen warten
<mrkramps> tokam, musst das ja nicht installieren, live reicht ja
<tokam> man kann es auch so sehen: it's a feature. ich muss die built in kamera nicht abkleben
<tokam> wo erstatte ich einen fehlerbericht?
<mrkramps> tokam, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden/
<geri> mrkramps: indem die index.html nicht gefunden wurde da das working dir auf / ist...
<mrkramps> geri, bislang hast du uns nicht mitgeteilt, was du da eigentlich machst
<geri> mrkramps: mit Upstart und exec einen server starten
<geri> cc http://www.jeffreybolle.com/blog/create-a-web-app-using-google-go
<mrkramps> was für einen server?
<geri> mrkramps: webserver siehe: http://www.jeffreybolle.com/blog/create-a-web-app-using-google-go
<mrkramps> ja, steht doch alles da
<mrkramps> hat halt mit upstart keine gültigkeit mehr ab 15.04
<geri> gueltigkeit?
<geri> hab Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<mrkramps> seit 15.04 wird statt upstart systemd verwendent
<mrkramps> gut, dann macht, was in der anleitung steht
<geri> mrkramps: tja wie kann ich das directory richtig setzen das er index.html findet?
<mrkramps> welche index.html?
<geri> mrkramps: ich hab den response in ein index.html gespeichert
<geri> mrkramps: das problem ist das exec den server ueber einen absoluted pfad startet
<mrkramps> ja, und`
<mrkramps> ?
<geri> mrkramps: kann man das aendern?
<mrkramps> upstart startet da http.go
<mrkramps> und die index.html muss du in der http.go angeben
<mrkramps> wie genau die syntax dafür ist, schauste halt nach
<geri> mrkramps: da habe ich einen relativen pfad
<mrkramps> ich bezweifel allerdings, dass ein einfaches 'const resp = `index.html`' da reichen wird
<geri> mrkramps: ich lese das file....
<geri> mrkramps: nur der relative pfad wird nicht gefunden
<geri> mrkramps: deshalb fragt ich ob man exec mit einen relativen pfad starten kann
<k1l_> warum nimmste nicht einen fullpath?
<mrkramps> was hat den das exec im init script mit der pfadangabe in go zu tun?!
<geri> mrkramps ich kann doch ein chdir vor exec machen?
<mrkramps> nein, kannst du nicht
<geri> mrkramps: dh ich muss das chdir in der app selber machen?
<Longbottom> geri, mrkramps: Laut http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ kann man ein chdir vor exec machen. Aber das mit dem relativen Pfad verstehe ich auch nicht.
<geri> Longbottom: chdir funktioniert
<geri> Longbottom: das man chdir setzen muss ist erwartet?
<Longbottom> geri: Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was du mit dem relativen Pfad meinst. Und deine Frage versteh ich auch nicht.
<geri> Longbottom: mit relativen pfad meine ich das file das geoeffnet wird
<geri> Longbottom: ioutil.ReadFile("index.html")
<Longbottom> geri: Und was hat das mit dem relativen Pfad beim exec zu tun? Verwechselst du da eventuell einen relativen Pfad mit dem aktuellen Pfad? Und warum nutzt du nicht einen absoluten Pfad, oder konfigurierst den richtigen Pfad (z.B. mit einem Parameter für dein go-Programm)?
<geri> Longbottom: ich setze den pfad nun mit chdir.
<bekks> chdir und exec hören sich irgendwie beide falsch an :)
<Matze202> Hat jemand ne Idee, was mein minidlna hier wieder für probleme hat? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15542581/
<_moep_> Matze202: was sthet denn in REC0001.WAV
<_moep_> für nen tag?
<Matze202> _moep_: Das ist ne Audio-Datei von ner Aufnahme.
<_moep_> ja das ist mir schon klar ;)
<_moep_> aber was steht in dem Tag drin
<Matze202> _moep_: Sorry, soll ich die Audio-Datei in nem Editor öffnen oder wie soll ich den Tag lesen können?
<_moep_> nein aber mit nem audioprogramm
<Matze202> _moep_: Codec ADPCM audio, Kanäle Mono, Abtastrate 8000 Hz, Dauer 5 Sekunden, alles andere unbekannt
<_moep_> hmm dann sorry
<_moep_> ka
<nagetier> Matze202, ändere mal den Namen der Datei auf mehr als 8 Zeichen
<nagetier> werde aus https://github.com/azatoth/minidlna/blob/master/tagutils/tagutils-wav.c noch nicht ganz schlau, bin mir aber recht sicher dort steht es
<nagetier> Matze202, könnte auch die Abtastrate oder die kurze Länge sein, würde ich alles mal versuchen zu ändern.. einfach nur um auszuschließen
<nagetier> Länge ließe sich einfach anpassen
<nagetier> Abtastrate ggf während der Aufnahme
<Matze202> nagetier: ok, danke dir, ich schau dann mal, aber zur Zeit läuft es, da ich alle der Rec-Dateien rausgenommen habe
<nagetier> ist ja keine Dauerlösung :)
<Matze202> nagetier: jupp, ich weißm, werde es testen, wenn der dlna nicht gebraucht wird ;)
<Matze202> nagetier: gibts ne möglichkeit zu definieren, dass er bei Dateien mich gleichem Namen und unterschiedlichen Endungen in einem Verzeichnis immer nur die eine in einer vorher definierten Reihenfolge auswählen und dann an den Fernseher etc. weitergeben soll
<nagetier> Matze202, bin überfragt
<nagetier> Matze202, schau in die man der config
<Matze202> Schade, aber danke trotzdem, das andere schaue ich mir dann noch an, wenn die Videos durch sind
<DAS_> hegy
<nagetier> Matze202, wobei ich sortieren nach "Endungen" für eingeschränkt sinnvoll halte
<nagetier> Matze202, auch wenn es bei dir gerade sinnvoll ist, wird es an sich wohl nicht so häufig gebraucht werden
<Matze202> nagetier: naja ich habe vom Handy im Format 3GP, dann für Webbrowser noch im MP4 und einem verkleinerten MP4 da drin liegen, es sind halt immer die selben Videos
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, wie kann ich das Neue ICQ fuer Ĺinux unter 14.04 Installieren? Ich hab die Datei runtergeladen aber wenn ich sie oeffne kommt: Ungueltige Adresse: »/home/marti/Downloads/icq« eingegeben, es wird abgebrochen. Kein »:« in Adresse
<nagetier> DerProfessor, zeige mal den Link
<nagetier> DerProfessor, nimm Zeugs welches dir von Ubuntu direkte angeboten wird
<DerProfessor> nagetier:  https://icq.com/linux/en <-Meinst Du den 
<DerProfessor> nagetier: Also im Software Center finde ich das ICQ nicht 
<nagetier> DerProfessor, gibt es Gründe genau die SW zu verwenden, oder reicht es dir nicht ansich auf das ICQ-Protokoll zuzugreifen und dich mit deinen Kollegen zu verbinden?
<k1l_> nutz einfach den messenger deines desktops. die können das protokoll
<nagetier> DerProfessor, meide genau die SW
<nagetier> alles fuu
<nagetier> nehme eventuelle Abstriche an und genieße die Vorteile
<nagetier> DerProfessor, aus gutem Grund findest du die dort nicht..
<DerProfessor> k1l_: Von welchem Desktop? 
<k1l_> gnome messenger bei gnome shell und unity. k.a. wie der multimessenger bei kde heisst
 * nagetier pidgin
 * ghostmag  pidgin²
<hinnerk> Hi. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ethtool eno1 anzeigt, dass Speed und Duplex Unkown sind. Das kommt mir nicht richtig vor und ist vielleicht auch der Grund, warum mir die Geschwindigkeit im LAN doch sehr langsam vorkommt...?
<bekks> hinnerk: Was für ein Ubuntu ist das denn?
<bekks> hinnerk: Und schieb doch mal die Ausgabe von ifconfig -a in einen pastebin.
<hinnerk> server edition, 15.10
<hinnerk> pasebin folgt
<hinnerk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15545402
<bekks> und die Ausgabe von "for i in 1 2; do ethtool eno${i}; done" bitte in einen pastebin.
<hinnerk> habe gerade in meinem switch nachgeshcaut, dort wird auf dem port 1000mbps und full duplex angezeigt.
<bekks> Ursache ist wohl, dass eno2 und nicht eno1 mit dem Switch verbunden ist...
<hinnerk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15545458
<hinnerk> ah
<bekks> Und was ist das eigentliche Problem?
<hinnerk> hm, ehrlich gesagt kommt ich mir gerade etwas doof vor. Ich habe dem "Unkown" hinterhergejagt und jetzt musstest du mich dran erinnern, dass ja eno2 verbunden ist..
<hinnerk> aber zum problem: Ich habe im moment den eindruck, dass die LAN performance eher dürftig ist.
<hinnerk> kann natürlich auch an ganz anderer stelle liegen, z.b. samba
<bekks> Und das manifestiert sich wie?
<hinnerk> wenn ich größere mengen daten kopiere dauert es unverhältnismäßig lange.
<bekks> D.h.?
<hinnerk> beide geräte sind über lan verbunden und unterstützen gigabit lan
<hinnerk> datenmenge in der größenordnung von hundereten gb
<bekks> Was bedeutet denn "unverhältnismäßig lange"?
<hinnerk> viele stunden
<bekks> Gehts auch mal genauer? Danke.
<hinnerk> sekunde.
<hinnerk> etwas über 300 gb, dauer war - und da muss ich leider auf mein fehleranfälliges gedächnis zurückgreifen - in der größenordnung von 4 stunden, eher mehr
<bekks> Dann rechne das doch mal durch.
<bekks> 4 Stunden für 300GB.
<mich78> Hallo
<mich78> Ich probiere immer noch mit Ubuntu herum :)
<mich78> schlafen alle Anderen  hier schon? 
<k1l_> alle warten auf ne frage ;)
<mich78> haha, das ist ja toll :)
<mich78> und die soll ich einfach rein werfen :)
<mich78> nun gut
<k1l_> gequatscht wird eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<mich78> Dann mal meine Frage: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/rechtsklick-auf-den-touchscreen-emulieren/
<mich78> hab ich schon im Forum gestellt. ich befürchte das es keine Standardfrage ist
<mich78> Das Handling der Touchscreens ist unter ubuntu viel Anwenderfreundlicher als unter Windows. Der große Wehrmutstropfen ist der Rechtsklick der anscheinend schon seit ubuntu 13.X nicht mehr funtkioniert
<k1l_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2257213
<k1l_> das hat nicht geklappt?
<mich78> Nein, nicht auf dem Notebook mit Multitouch
<mich78> Hab noch einen alten Touchscreen in der Küche hängen. Der kann nur einen Finger wahr nehmen. Bei dem funktioniert genau diese Lösung. Der wird aber auch wie eine Maus behandelt. Inkl. MAuspfeil unter dem Finger
<mich78> Auf dem Multitouch-Screen funktionieren die (wirklich praktischen) 3 und 4-Finger-Gesten. Aber kein rechtsklick durch langes drücken oder antippen mit einem zweiten Finger
<k1l_> hmmm k.a.
<mich78> Im Moment frag ich mich ob die Bildschirmtastatur Onboard mein Problem "beheben" kann.
<k1l_> die soll da nen knopf haben
<mich78> dort gibt es ein Symbol das den Rechtsklick ermöglicht
<mich78> sorry k1l_ ich wurde kurz gekickt
<mich78> hab ich nen Beitrag von dir verpasst?
<k1l_> weiss keine lösung. 
<mich78> Ich glaube ich gehe wieder Offline. Hab hier ne grottige Internetanbindung. Falle immer wieder raus. 
<mich78> Trotzdem Danke, ich schau die Tage nochmal rein :)
<mich78> n8 zusammen
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-29
<tuor> Moin, ich war ja letztens hier wegen dem mod4+s bug. Einer hier im Kanal hat mir empfohlen einen neueren Kernel und Xserver zu installieren. Das hat dann den Bug nicht gefixt. Spähter aber, (nach einigem testen) ging mein Windowmanager nicht mehr richtig und ich habe keine Menu- oder Starterleiste mehr. Nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich den alten Kernel und Xserver wieder installieren?
<tuor> Wenn ich mich einlogge, sehe ich nur meinen Desktop, sonnst nichts. Kein Startermenu oder Statusleiste ist sichtbar. Tippe ich auf die mod4-Taste geschiet garnichts. Andere Tastenkürzel wie alt+F2 gehen auch nicht.
<tuor> Der einzige Weg um Programme zu starten ist, rechtsklick auf den Desktop und dann "open in terminal"… :(
<Rochvellon> hm, könnte auf ein Problem mit dem Profil hindeuten. Kannst ja mal testweise Dein Profil in einen anderen Ordner sichern und den Desktop neustarten
<tuor> Rochvellon, ok.
<tuor> Dann sieht man sich spähter.
<jokrebel> tuor: NVidia?
<jokrebel> tuor: Und auch mal mit nem anderen User versuchen.
<tojoko> ubuntu vm doesn't start anymore
<stevieh> bad bad
<tojoko> yep, don't think there was any personal data - but don't know for sure.
<tojoko> only thing i did was removin' a virtual hard drive from another vm.
<jokrebel> tojoko: For english talking better try #ubuntu 
<tojoko> well, kann auch a bisserl Deutsch, bin nur mit den chatfenstern durcheinander gekommen. :) Aber, vielleicht is' da ja tatsaechlich mehr expertise. ^^
<jokrebel> tojoko: Mehr User allemal. Aber Du kannst natürlich auch hier auf Deutsch Dein Glück versuchen.
<jokrebel> Von welcher VM ist denn die Rede?
<tojoko> oracle
<jokrebel> also Virtual Box im Orginal von deren Website?
<jokrebel> hast Du für die Installation das UU-wiki befolgt? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/
<nagetier> man sollte hier ausnahmsweise der Anleitung vom Hersteller folgen, und auch die Daten von dort laden
<tojoko> ok, danke. ich check das nochmal. Aber ich habe mehrere vms, alle funktionieren, nur bei einer zickt der mauszeiger und eine startet eben nicht.
<jokrebel> nur die virtuelle Installation selbst in nem Host der mehrere (auch funktionierende) verwaltet? Dann würd ich die mal zurücksetzten, die probleme machen.
<tojoko> Macht nur noch die eine, die mit dem verschobenen Mauszeiger habe ich gelöscht. War eh etwas überholt (Strg + Alt + T hatte keinen Effekt).
<tojoko> Bei der anderen habe ich eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte. Ich bin jetzt in der Wiederherstellungskonsole. Da kann ich ja wenig machen (Dateien anzeigen oder so is ja anscheinend nicht), aber ich wiederhole jetzt nochmal das update von gestern abend.
<tojoko> thanks a lot, redoin' updates did the trick!.
<bekks> Es gibt keine Ubuntu Oracle VMs :)
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du, und welche Virtualbox Version?
<tuor> jokrebel, ich habe in der Zwischenzeit einen anderen Benutzer probiert und hatte dann zwar ein Menu, aber extrem komisch (Fraben "kommen und gehen" / es flackert). Ich habe (wegen Zeitaufwand / Ertrag) neu installiert. Nun kopiere ich gerade die wichtigen Programmeinstellungen in die neue Installation. Nach dem ich nun wieder den Graphiktreiber installiert habe, funktioniert bis jetzt alles. Mal sehen ob
<tuor> sich der Bug beim installieren von chromium-browser wieder herstellen lässt.
<tuor> jokrebel, und ja nvidia
<tojoko> bekks, eine uralt ubuntu version, die ich aber behalten moechte, weil ich se damals von der fh bekommen habe und die aktuelle virtualbox version.
<tojoko> und ubuntu habe ich selber installieren.
<tojoko> in der vm.
<jokrebel> tojoko: "uralt ubuntu version" soll heißen, was "historische" das schon lange nicht mehr unterstütz wird?
<koegs> und ubuntu ist kostenlos, die muss man nicht behalten nur weil die "damals von der fh" ist :)
<tojoko> nee, so zwei, drei jahre alt oder so? naja gut, vielleicht auch noch 'n jahr aelter.
<tojoko> koegs, naja, das war halt 'n image wo jmd. schon 'n paar sachen installiert hat. Jetzt frag mich net was, wenn ich das wuesste, wuerde ich's deinstallieren.
<k1l_> tojoko: was sagt denn "lsb_release -d" im terminal auf der kiste?
<tojoko> der prof. hat die damals developer edition genannt und ueber bittorrent veroeffentlicht und die dinger gingen weg wie warme semmeln.
<tojoko> k1l_, danke, den befehl habe ich gesucht. die vm laeuft aber gerade nicht und der lenovo defragmentiert. probiere ich mal im Laufe des Nachmittags.
<tojoko> jokrebel, updates gibt's jedenfalls noch. nur is ubuntu witzig. ich glaube inzwischen, das problem lag daran, dass gestern sudo apt-get update fehlgeschlagen ist und ich aber trotzdem sudo apt-get upgrade ausgeführt hatte.
<bekks> tojoko: Dann nenn dooch einfach die Ubuntuversion die auf deinem Host läuft.
<tojoko> bekks, da laeuft natuerlich windows, sonst wäre ja einer der hauptgründe für die vm hinfällig.
<bekks> Nenn die Version.
<bekks> Danach fragte ich, deine Lebensgeschichte wollte ich nicht wissen.
<bekks> Du hast allso Windows als Host und dann welches OS mit Oracle in der VM?
<tojoko> ubuntu, genau bezeichnung folgt ... ;)
<bekks> ...wann?
<tojoko> wenn der rechner fertig ist mit defragmentieren - ein image von einem os mit fragmentierter datei für eine vm zu verwenden macht keinen Spass, musste ich feststellen.
<bekks> Blablabla.
<debitux> ^^
<bekks> Ich wette das ist kein Ubuntu.
<bekks> Und ich verwende wahrscheinlich länger VMs als du Computer.
<tojoko> das glaube ich nicht - spielt aber wohl auch keine rolle, wie lange ich schon cs zocke. ^^ Wann ich das erste mal Linux installiert habe (2000) und das ich damals cs auf bsd zum Laufen gebracht habe (war damals 'n Challenge für mich).
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu verwendest Du?
<bekks> Das ist die einzige Frage die es zu beantworten gilt.
<tojoko> bekks: Ich komm mir hier langsam vor wie bei "Nicht Auflegen!"
<bekks> Und ich mir wie bei "Supportschnorren für Anfänger".
<tojoko> Also bitte ...
<bekks> Du eierst seit über eine Stunde herum welche Version du nutzt, anstatt sie einfach zu nennen.
<tojoko> Wie ich ein vm image in 'ne eigene Partition kopiere is' wohl z. B. keine Anfängerfrage
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu verwendest Du?
<bekks> Das ist die einzige Frage die es zu beantworten gilt.
<Rochvellon> habe ein Problem mit Spamassassin: server socket setup failed, retry 1: spamd: could not create IO::Socket::INET6 socket on [127.0.0.1]:783: Address already in use. Mit dpkg-reconfigure bekomme ich nur die Fehlermeldung, dass das Paket entweder kaputt oder nicht richtig installiert sei, dabei hatte ich vorher nochmal alle Pakete neuinstalliert. 14.04
<bekks> Das ist die einzige Frage die es zu beantworten gilt.
<bekks> Das ist die einzige Frage die es zu beantworten gilt.
<bekks> Huppalla.
<bekks> Rochvellon: Die Meldung sagt ja auch, dass da bereits was läuft.
<Rochvellon> und wie bekomme ich raus, was da läuft?
<bekks> Mit lsof -i als root
<Rochvellon> hm, einen Port 783 finde ich da nicht: http://fpaste.org/346926/55594145/
<Rochvellon> aha, gebe ich "service spamassassin restart" ein, bekomme ich ein "No /usr/bin/perl found running;", bekks
<Rochvellon> bekks: habe das mit "sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" und "sudo dpkg --configure -a" lösen können
<tojoko> k1l_, lsb_release -d sagt, Debian GNU/Linux 7.9 (wheezy)
<koegs> tojoko: dann bist du hier eh falsch, schau doch mal in #debian.de vorbei
<tojoko> koegs, danke. Versteh ich zwar eigentlich nicht, weil ich ubuntu installiert hatte, aber das war halt wie gesagt ein fertiges image.
<frostschutz> installier lieber selbst als dich auf images zu verlassen, sonst hast du ein überraschungsei, da weiss man nie was drin ist
<jokrebel> tojoko: Woher weist Du, wenn es ein "fertiges Image" ist, dass es Ubuntu sei?
<tojoko> frostschutz, den Einwand verstehe ich, aber bei einem vm image von einer staatlichen uni schien mir das Risiko vertretbar.
<tojoko> jokrebel, ich war einfach der Meinung, dass wäre ein ...
<tojoko> jokrebel, und bei sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade fällt Dir der Unterschied ja auch nicht zwangsläufig auf.
<LetoThe2nd> ist doch jetzt auch egal. fall ist geklärt, fertig :-)
<tojoko> Die andere vm die ich geschenkt bekommen habe sagt "elementary OS Luna"
<tojoko> LetoThe2nd: right said.
<frostschutz> tojoko, selbst bei seriösen Anbietern, und mit besten Absichten, ich habs einfach schon zu oft erlebt daß diese Images (die Installscripte diverser Hoster, etc.) einfach buggy waren. Daher nehm ich das nicht. Selbst die offiziellen Installationsmedien sind ja nicht frei von Bugs, aber dann ist das Problem wenigstens in einem größeren Kreis bekannt.
<frostschutz> Und direkt fertige Images bieten die div. Distributionen halt leider (noch?) nicht an.
<tojoko> Naja, bei Mathenachhilfe verwende ich ganz gerne fremde texte, ganz einfach, weil wenn ich keine Fehler finde, nehme ich an das sie korrekt sind. Im Gegensatz dazu,
<tojoko> wenn ich sie selber erstelle. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> jetzt ist wieder gut. für alle, bitte. -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic, wenn ihr die sache weiter erläutern wollt. danke.
<jokrebel> Über Plagiate reden ist nun aber inzwischen ganz schön Offtopic ;-)
<tojoko> Ich versteh ja, denn Einwand und will hier auch nicht rumlabbern, ich wollt mit der Vergleich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, ein Installscript kann von Vorteil sein, auch wenn man etwas korrigieren oder aktualisieren muß.
<LetoThe2nd> letzte warnung.
<desd1> und schon icśt Stille :D
<desd1> Ist jemand hier der sich mir Touchscreens auskennt?
<desd1> Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung
<desd1> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/rechtsklick-auf-den-touchscreen-emulieren/
<desd1> Dank Netwurst und den Leuten beim CLT2016 weiß ich dass ich nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem bin. Wahrscheinlich bin ich nur der, ders am hartnäckigsten gelöst haben will ;)
<vcmmg051> Hallo ist dieser command so richtig im ffmpeg -i /home/vcmmg051/Desktop/D__00005.MOV -vframes 25 -s 1280x720 -aspect 16:9 -vcodec dpx -aframes 25 -acodec pcm_u16le -ar 48000 -vol 256 dd1.mxf ist mein erstes mal in ffmpeg und geht nicht richtig habe mit andere formaten probiert geht auch nicht.
<jokrebel> desd1: während des Touch-Klicks schon mal die Shift und/oder Strg und/oder Alt versucht?
<desd1> moment, mach ich gleich 
<desd1> Leider kein Erfolg
<desd1> Kontextmenütaste geht auch nicht
<Lolgetrektxdd> Hi
<Lolgetrektxdd> Ich will Ubuntu auf ner 2ten Festplatte installiren
<Lolgetrektxdd> Wie brenn ich die ISO auf die Festplatte?
<frostschutz> hä?
<vcmmg051> Du meins eine DVD ?
<Lolgetrektxdd> ´Ne Festplatte
<Lolgetrektxdd> Hab ne 2te Festplatte
<Lolgetrektxdd> ganz normal angeschlossen SATA undso
<Lolgetrektxdd> also nix usb 
<hrnz> dd if=ubuntu.iso bs=4M of=/dev/sdx
<Lolgetrektxdd> Ich hab Windows
<k1l_> Lolgetrektxdd: du bootest eine dvd oder einen usb stick mit ubuntu drauf und startest dann dort den installer
<hrnz> ob das das ist, was du willst?
<hrnz> vermutlich eher nicht.
<hrnz> :)
<Lolgetrektxdd> Also ich hab Windows 7 
<Lolgetrektxdd> Und eine Festplatte
<Lolgetrektxdd> die ist angeschlossen und vollkommen leer
<Lolgetrektxdd> Ganz leer
<k1l_> Lolgetrektxdd: mach ein installations-medium
<Lolgetrektxdd> nix
<Lolgetrektxdd> k11 und wie..
<k1l_> Lolgetrektxdd: nimm eine dvd und brenn das ubuntu iso da drauf. oder nimm einen usb stick
<hrnz> oder! eine festplatte
<Lolgetrektxdd> Ích hab keine DVD
<Lolgetrektxdd> Ja
<Lolgetrektxdd> und wie brenn ich das auf die Festplatte?
<k1l_> Lolgetrektxdd: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/
<k1l_> nein
<Lolgetrektxdd> Live USB
<k1l_> du kannst das nicht auf die festplatte packen wo du auch installieren willst
<Lolgetrektxdd> Das ist aber nicht USB
<Lolgetrektxdd> Und wieso nicht? ;(
<k1l_> Lolgetrektxdd: weil!
<Lolgetrektxdd> Also muss ich mir noch ne Festplatte kaufen oder was 
<k1l_> nein
<Lolgetrektxdd> Ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei..
<k1l_> was habe ich oben geschrieben?
<Lolgetrektxdd> JA
<Lolgetrektxdd> nen Artikel FÜR LIVE USB
<Lolgetrektxdd> Die Festplatte ist aber nicht usb
<k1l_> [17:34:29] <k1l_> Lolgetrektxdd: nimm eine dvd und brenn das ubuntu iso da drauf. oder nimm einen usb stick
<Lolgetrektxdd> Wie oben erläutert
<Lolgetrektxdd> Ich hab keinen USB Stick keine DVD
<Lolgetrektxdd> Ich hab nur eine Festplatte einen Bildschirm nen PC und sonst nixx
<k1l_> dann besorg dir das
<Lolgetrektxdd> Und wieso?
<Lolgetrektxdd> Kann ich das nicht auf der Festplatte installieren?
<k1l_> weil das so ist wenn man ein OS installieren will
<Lolgetrektxdd> Ne
<Lolgetrektxdd> Wenn du Windows installierst
<hrnz> Lolgetrektxdd: du musst erst ein linux zum laufen bekommen, von dem aus du dein ubuntu installieren kannst
<Lolgetrektxdd> Nimmst du ja auch nicht 8 Festplatten in die Hand
<k1l_> du kannst auch pxe install machen aber das überteigt deine fähigkeiten
<k1l_> Lolgetrektxdd: troll woanders
<Lolgetrektxdd> Kann ich nicht die ISO auf die Festplatte brennen von der festplatte booten?
<Lolgetrektxdd> Wieso soll ich jetzt trollen?
<Lolgetrektxdd> Ist das euer ernst?
<Lolgetrektxdd> Ich trolle nicht
<Lolgetrektxdd> Wieso kann ich den nicht einfach die Festplatte bottfähig machen
<Lolgetrektxdd> VOn der botten und dann installieren?
<Lolgetrektxdd> booten
<k1l_> Lolgetrektxdd: nicht mit deinen fähigkeiten, die du hier präsentierst. 
<Lolgetrektxdd> ok..
<Lolgetrektxdd> Ich habe einen USB Stick
<Lolgetrektxdd> Oder wisst ihr was..
<vcmmg051> Wie gesagt kann mir einer sagen op das hier richtig geschrieben ist ffmpeg -i /home/vcmmg051/Desktop/D__00005.MOV -vframes 25 -s 1280x720 -aspect 16:9 -vcodec dpx -aframes 25 -acodec pcm_u16le -ar 48000 -vol 256 dd1.mxf weil ich bekomme als rück meldung das die falsche Codec-Parameter ich habe es mit auch schon mit anderen formate probiert ich verzeweile jetz ein bissen.
<koegs> vcmmg051: die Leute sind meist erst motiviert zu helfen, wenn man konkrete fehlermeldungen präsentiert
<LetoThe2nd> (abgesehen davon, dass das leider sehr spezifiscg ist. vielelicht mal an die ffmpeg-mailingliste wenden)
<vcmmg051_> Danke für eure Antwort ich bin schon über haupt froh wen mir ein antwortet das mir schon will geholfen Danke:-)
<vcmmg051_> Ich habe eine H264 Codec video in einer mov datei un möchte das gerne um convertieren im besten in DPX oder in prores codec für nicht so ein rechenleistung zuverbrauchen im schnitt un am liebsten in einer avi  datei aber das problem ist ich bekomme diese meldung hier Could not write header for output file #0 (incorrect codec parameters ?): Operation not permitted aber das mit mxf hatt sich gelöst das dpx codec ist nicht kompatiebel mit mxf aber 
<vcmmg051_> warum geht nicht jetzt mit avi nicht ist die frage ich könnte wieleicht mit prores bropieren aber das problem ist prores ja für mac optemiert am besten wäre ja ffvhuff weis von euch eine lösung welchen codec am besten mit ubuntu optimal arbeitet und und der noch in mxf kompatiebel ist?
<ppq> da fehlen mindestens drölf satzzeichen
<ppq> so kann ich deine frage nicht parsen, sorry
<BlackMage> kann ich mit sudo auch mehrere Befehle ausführen ohne es mehre male zu schreiben?
<k1l> ja
<ppq> ja, sudo sh -c 'befehl1 && befehl2' 
<ppq> z.b.
<ppq> gibt viele wege
<BlackMage> ppq: in welchem PATH wird dann das sh gesucht?
<ppq> in dem von root, glaube ich. gute frage
<bekks> Wenn sh nicht gefunden wird, ist da gewaltig was kaputt :)
<ppq> jo, sollte keine rolle spielen in wessen $PATH er guckt
<BlackMage> hmm interessant... sudo erstellt die Environment Variables SUDO_COMMAND und SUDO_USER und füllt sie mit den entsprechenden Werten
<BlackMage> dadurch können Programme die Verwendung von sudo erkennen
<bekks> Ja.
<BlackMage> und eventuell den Befehl verweigern oder eine Warnung ausgeben...
<bekks> ?
<BlackMage> bekks: hatte ich mal bei einem Befehl
<bekks> Wann kommt denn die Stelle mit dem eigentlichen Problem? :)
<BlackMage> bekks: oh, es gibt kein Problem
<BlackMage> bekks: aber ich hatte mal ein Programm das die Ausführung verweigert hatte weil es SUDO_USER gefunden hatte
<bekks> Ja, manche Tools lassen sich nicht per sudo starten, oder generell nicht als root starten. Ist nichts weltbewegendes.
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-30
<Dejavu> Hi, gibt es die Möglichkeit mit logwatch weitere log dateien per email auszuliefern (ohne ein eigenes perlscript zu schreiben :) ) ?
<tuor> [Ubuntu 14.04, 64bit, lenovo t520, gestern neu installiert] So der nouveau-driver scheint alle meine Probleme zu loesen. Bis jetzt laeuft nun alles stabil. :) Ich habe den 352.xx, 340.xx und den 304.xx proprietary driver probiert. Jeder hatte Probleme mit dem internen Laptopbildschirm. Ich konnte den internen Bildschirm nicht verwenden. Egal of der Laptop auf der Dokinstation war oder nicht (an der dokin
<tuor> ist der Externe Bildschirm per DP angeschlossen). Ich konnte den Laptop starten (ohne externen Bildschirm) und erhielt nach dem Entschluesslungspasswort nur noch "cryptsetup succesful" (oder so aehnlich) und dann einen Schwarzen Bildschirm. Teils konnte ich auf die Konsole gehen, teils nicht mal das.
<tuor> Sehr komisch das alles. Aber jetzt laeufts (hoffentlich auch weiterhin).
<tuor> (Somit ist mein Graphikprolem vom Tisch.)
<jokrebel> tuor: Freut uns
<jokrebel> und danke für die Rückmeldung
<jokrebel> Dejavu: Kenn das leider nicht. In https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logwatch/ wurdest Du nicht fündig?
<jokrebel> gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, bei Unity (14.04) rechts oben beim Datum in die "Ereignisleiste" auch was anderes reinzubekommen? Ich nutze Evolution nicht sondern einen Onlinekalender (der aber auch über die Kalendererweiterung von Thunderbir erreichbar wäre). Nur möcht ich halt nicht Evolution _auch_ noch in Betrieb nehmen.
<stevieh> jokrebel: ne, das ist ziemlich mit evolution verheiratet. Leider.
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ah ok, danke. Dann spar ich mir da weitere Recherchen.
<jokrebel> is jetzt auch nicht soo wichtig.
<stevieh> ja, das beschloss ich dann auch.
<tuor> Wie geht das genau mit dem Kalender? Koennte ich meinen Kalender (erreichbar durch caldav) dort irgendwie anzeigen lassen? Und dann Erinnerungen auf dem Desktop anzeigen lassen?
<stevieh> du kannst entweder evolution mit caldav verknüpfen, dann geht alles, aber alles nicth so richtig ;-), oder thunderbird, dann geht der Kalender oben rechts nicht. Notifications gehen aber schon.
<jokrebel> tuor: siehe steviehs Aussage. Wohl nur, wenn Du dir Evolution einrichtest (falls man dort den caldav importieren kann)
<jokrebel> genau stevieh 
<stevieh> vielleicht ist evolution mittlerweile besser geworden, ich habs irgendwann aufgegeben.
<tuor> ah ok. Hmm ich lese aus euren Aussagen, dass evolution nicht immer prima laeuft.
<tuor> Ah ok.
<tuor> Dann teste ich das dann mal in ner VM.
<stevieh> Vor allem: wenn du evo sonst nicht nutzt, geht das immer auf, wenn man auf nen Termin im Kalender oben rechts klickt.
<jokrebel> tuor: Mag sein, dass das inzwischen besser ist. Bei mir sind die letzten Versuche mit Evolution auch schon Jahre her.
<stevieh> ich hab es vor 3-4 Jahren "verlassen" hab aber vorher +- 8-10 Jahre gut mit gearbeitet.
<tuor> ah ok. Ja zur Zeit habe ich Thunderbird. Das heisst ich koennte es auch einfach mit them lightning (oder wie es genau heisst) plugin machen.
<stevieh> definitiv. IMHO die bessere Wahl.
<tuor> Gibt es denn immernoch keinen unabhaengigen Kalender fuer Ubuntu (also nicht abhaengig von eine riesigen alles koenner Programm)?
<jokrebel> wieso immer noch nicht? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kalender/
<stevieh> tuor: für mich ist der Kalender schon eng mit dem ganzen personal organizer verknüpft, d.h. mails mit Terminen, Kontakte, ToDos...
<stevieh> d.h. es ist fraglich, ob man das wirklich trennen kann oder will.
<LetoThe2nd> man cal :-)
<stevieh> hehe
<tojoko> +1
<LetoThe2nd> git log für vergangene termine :-)
<tuor> Ich meinte, einen der ohne thunderbird oder evolution funktioniert, aber via caldav online sync kann. Ich kenne evolution nicht wirklich ich weis nur, dass so wie es bei thunderbird ist, mir nicht gefaellt. Ich moechte ein eigenes Fenster fuer den Kalender. Es sollte moeglich sein, den z.B. auf dem zweiten Monitor, neben den Monitoring Fenstern zu haben (mit "Always on visible workspace").
<tojoko> tuor: Lern to code - oder schreibs halt irgendwo bei 'nem feature request dabei.
<stevieh> evolution teilt sich auf in einen eds (evolution data server) und in den client.
<stevieh> d.h. kann sein, dass "dates" sogar ganz ohne den client geht.
<tuor> Ist schon eine Weile her, da hatte ich, ich glaube hier in diesem Kanal, meine Kriterien fuer einen Kalender genannt. Als antwort erhielt ich "gibts nicht". Desswegen mein Komentar.
<stevieh> tuor: anscheinend haben andere Leute diese Kriterien nicht ;-)
<tuor> stevieh, ^^
<tojoko> stevieh, der Wunsch scheint mir nicht so absurd wie stevieh, aber guck doch mal hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/28440/where-can-i-send-feature-requests
<tuor> tojoko, das dauert zu lange bis ich irgend so ne Sprache kann. Ich kann ein Stueckweit Bash ein klein wenig Ruby und das was ich in der Schule gelernt habe ist nicht erwaehnenswert.
<tojoko> Ich habe generell auch noch keine überzeugende Cal App gefunden, weder für's Smartphone noch für ubuntu oder Windows.
<tuor> Vielleicht tut der von elementaryOS ja was ich will... Der soll ja CalDav koennen.
<stevieh> ich glaub, das diskutieren wir doch lieber im offtopic. Da gerne weiter.
<jokrebel> Kalender im separaten Fenster klappt hier prima mit Google-Kalender und einem per "App-Verknüpfung..." aus Chromium erstellten Starter.
<tuor> Android: Business Calender mit dem caldav sync adapter zusammen funktioniert prima. :)
<tuor> bzw. business calender 2
<tuor> stevieh, jo klar.
<tojoko> tuor, danke, ich guck's mir mal an - jokrebel, google sollten wir doch meiden, genau wie facebook, laut snowden.
<tuor> Ich schau mir mal Maya und evultion an. Mal sehen vielleicht passt mir ja was. :)
<tojoko> ... oder steigst um auf Reactos, sorry, Remix OS und nutzt den Business Cal mit dem caldav sync adapter wie von tuor empfohlen. So, jetzt aber gut ...
<jokrebel> tojoko: Wenn man auf der sicheren Seite sein will, sollte man den Rechner vom Internet nehmen. Aber das wird jetzt alles etwas sehr offtopic. Bitte auch an Dich; in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter, wenn dann.
<tuor> Wie geht das genau mit launchpad, das kann man doch per ppa einbinden. Sind PPAs Auf ein Projekt oder eine "Project group" bezogen. Sagen wir ich will Maya Installieren, was muss ich jetzt genau bei den sources hinzufuegen? (https://launchpad.net/maya)
<tuor> "Synchronisation mit Palm-PDAs": gibts sowas noch?
<jokrebel> tuor: Soweit ich weiß auch nur, wenn der Paketbetreuer eines anbietet. Such in der von Dir verlinkten Seite mal nach bereits beantworteten Fragen oder frag dort selbst nach.
<tuor> jokrebel, ok thx.
<tuor> http://askubuntu.com/questions/468899/maya-calendar-from-elementary-os-on-ubuntu
<stevieh> bei meinem Ubuntu 15.10 ist gtk 3.16, wenn ich das recht sehe, solltest es also bauen können.
<tuor> hmm, will aber nicht: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15558211/
<stevieh> was für ein ubuntu?
<tuor> 14.04
<tuor> 64 bit
<stevieh> dann musste ein neueres nehmen.
<tuor> Habe erst grad neu aufgesetzt, da warte ich lieber bis Ende Monat und mach dann ein 16.04 drauf.
<stevieh> as you like
<tuor> Ich habe grade die Alten einstellungen fuer den NetworkManager kopiert. Die VPN Verbindungen sind wieder da, aber die WLAN Passwoerter nicht. Sind diese nicht unter /etc/NetworkManager/ gespeichert?
<tuor> Ich habe das Passwort nun neu eingegeben, es wuerde mich aber trotzdem noch wunder nehmen.
<jokrebel> wär das nicht eher schlecht, wenn da unverschlüsselt auch die Passworter in der "conf" wären?
<k1l> die passwörter sind schon immer unverschlüsselt und seit ner zeit auch für alle user lesbar. weil die meldung beim starten mehr nervt als der sicherheitsgewinn
<tuor> ok. Liegen sie nicht unter /etc/NetworkManager ?
<tuor> Ich habe einfach den Inhalt des Verziechnisses kopiert.
<jokrebel> k1l: Ach? Und wo sind die zu finden?
<k1l> im file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*
<k1l> sind aber nur rw für root. hmm
<tuor> Man kann bei den Netwerkeinstellungen ja angeben, ob alle das Netz nutzen koennen oder nur fuer einen selbst. Man steuert den NetworkManager ja ueber das nm-applet
<tuor> Also ich bin mit einem wpa2 Netz verbunden, in der entsprechenden Datei steht aber kein Passwort.
<jokrebel> k1l: Danke; interssant.
<jokrebel> tuor: Vielleicht weil Du das grade erst per Networkmanager eingetragen hast und das noch nicht abgespeichert wurde?
<tuor> ich starte den mal neu..
<jokrebel> tuor: Bei mir jedenfalls ist der WLAN-Schlüssel in der Datei unterhalb von /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/... schon enthalten.
<tuor> ok..
<tuor> Bei mir sind sie im seahors zu sehen.
<tuor> So habe das keyring kopiert. Jetzt sind dort auch alle Schluessel vorhanden. Frueher wars in /etc/NetworkManager/... jetzt im keyring.
<wsirc_6649> hallo, lasse gerade badblocks -nvs /dev/sda laufen mittels live cd, weil der init Prozess bei laden der ramdisk mit i/o Fehlern abbrach. habe bei 60% von 500GB SATA 148 read error bislang.  
<LetoThe2nd> wsirc_6649: an und für sich sind die smart-werte etwas leichter zu interpretieren und eher aussagekräftig
<wsirc_6649> Ok, noch kein ko-Kriterium. Werde also noch smart testen und vorher lieber noch den den memtest, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> wsirc_6649: also für mich persönlich ist sowohl madblocks als auch smart ein ko-kriterium weil ich der festplatte nicht mehr vertrauen kann. aber bei smart kannst du eher feststellen an was es am ande lag :)
<jokrebel> wsirc_6649: Was hat nun Memtest damit zu tun? Was ist Dein _eigentliches_ Problem?
<wsirc_6649> jokrebel: Also ich habs irgendwo gelesen, das RAM-fehler auch ursächlich sein können für "hardware und software" Probleme aller Art.  
<wsirc_6649> jokrebel: "weil der init Prozess bei laden der ramdisk mit i/o Fehlern abbrach"
<jokrebel> wsirc_6649: Gibts da auch ne komplette Fehlermeldung dazu?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: wohl kaum, weil man ja auch nix mehr copypasten kann ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> ne memtest und festplattentest machen schon sinn, aber wie gesagt - putte platte ist für mich ein killerkriterium
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Ach Du kennst den Fall bereits länger?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: nö, aber die symptome
<jokrebel> wer nicht?
<jokrebel> nur ""weil der init Prozess bei laden der ramdisk mit i/o Fehlern abbrach" wirft bei mir schon noch ein paar Fragen auf wie: schon öfter? zu bestimmten Zeiten? Bei bestimmten Tätigkeiten (bestimmten Programmen)? ... klar, eine Festplattenanlyse und ein Stundenlanger Memtest kann nicht schaden....
<wsirc_6649> LetoThe2nd: gibt es ne Möglichkeit das zu (halbwegs) zu reparieren?
<jokrebel> und es hätt ja auch sein können, dass wsirc_6649 ein Foto gemacht hat.
<wsirc_6649> jokrebel: so gut wie immer. 
<jokrebel> ?
<frostschutz> wsirc_6649, wirf mal smartctl -a /dev/disk in paste.ubuntu.com oder sonstwo
<wsirc_6649> ok, nicht erstmal badblocks zu Ende laufen lassen?
<frostschutz> badblocks darf da ruhig weiterlaufen, das macht smartctl nix aus
<wsirc_6649> frostschutz: muss erst einen sshd server dahin aufsetzen ...
<jokrebel> is das gar kein "eigener Rechner" sondern irgend ein rootserver?
<wsirc_6649> jokrebel:live cd rechner
<LetoThe2nd> wsirc_6649: ich sagte ja, für mich sind solche fehlermeldungen ko-kritieren. in die tonne, fertig.
<jokrebel> weil er auch im "installierten Betrieb" schon Probleme machte? Erzähl doch einfach mal ein bisschen mehr.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Den kompletten Rechner? Wo steht Deine Tonne? ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: die festplatte ;-)
<jokrebel> ahso, na dann. Aber das steht ja noch gar nicht fest, oder?
<jokrebel> wir wissen ja über die Probleme, die wsirc_6649 dazu veranlassten mit einer LiveCD badblocks zu starten doch eigentlich gar nichts, oder doch?
<frostschutz> wsirc_6649, solang die kiste internet hat, smartctl -a /dev/disk | nc termbin.com 9999 oder was anderes wie | wgetpaste oder | pastebinit
<wsirc_6649> http://termbin.com/z3al
<LetoThe2nd> ab in die tonne, fertig. wenn smart nicht 100% sauber ist.
<frostschutz> wsirc_6649, die ist ziemlich sicher futsch (pending sectors)
<jokrebel> Ist denn der Fehler bei der LiveCD-Benutzung aufgetreten? Oder ist das ein schon länger laufendes System was plätzlich Probleme macht und Du deshalb gerade mit LiveCD versuchst zu analysieren? Also vielleicht hab ich das ja überlesen und mag auch sein dass die Festplatte defekt ist....
<frostschutz> wsirc_6649, und schon vor 5000 stunden lesefehler im selbsttest festgestellt...
<frostschutz> weg damit
<wsirc_6649> die ist vom labtop, werde ich die aufschrauben und umtauschen, richtig?
<frostschutz> wenn du da noch garantur drauf hast..?
 * jokrebel sagt jetzt nix mehr
<frostschutz> austauschen wirst du sie so oder so :)
<wsirc_6649> 5000 h!;O ist das schon solange her? 
<wsirc_6649> Sie hat mir nie was gesagt.
<wsirc_6649> (;
<wsirc_6649> Also rechts schönen dank, Docs.
<jokrebel> kann man eigentlich von der Festplatte eines laufenden PC eine Kopie erstellen?
<tojoko> Angeblich nein, aber ich habe das mal gemacht und im laufenden Betrieb von der Systempartition das System auf eine andere Partition kopiert. Wurde mir zwar von abgeraten seinerzeit, hat aber funktioniert.
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Sicherheitshalber sollte man das mit eine(r/m) Live-CD/DVD/Stick machen. Eine etwas ungewöhnliche Alternative wäre es, ein raid1 dazu zu missbrauchen, das geht auch aus einem laufenden System heraus. Setzt aber voraus, dass es schon vorher entsprechend konfiguriert wurde.
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Dann fällt das ja schon mal aus ;-)
<hrnz> kann man machen, ist halt möglicherweise inkonsistent
<sash_> Ist halt fett vom verwendeten OS und filesystem abhängig
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Ist auch nicht wirklich zu empfehlen;-) Wie tojoko schon schrieb, kann es klappen. Aber man kann nie sicher sein, ob die Dateisystemstrukturen auf der Kopie stimmen, wenn man aus dem laufenden System mit dd kopiert. Darum würde ich dafür rsync nehmen.
<jokrebel> Aber es wird doch nicht ständig auf alle Dateien zugegriffen. Also sollte doch _jede_ auch irgendwann "konsistent" kopiert werden können.
<jokrebel> sash_: Ubuntu - ext3 oder sogar ext4 (müsst ich noch schaun)
<sash_> jokrebel: Gehen wir mal nen Schritt zurück. Brauchst du das überhaupt? Das _ganze_ System?
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Naja - wie die "komplette Kopie" entsteht ist jetzt nicht so wichtig. Sollte halt dann hinterher möglichst exakt das "selbe System" sein.
<jokrebel> sash_: hmhmhm - eigentlich ja nicht. Aber...
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Soll es bitidentisch sein? Oder reicht es, wenn die Dateien identisch sind?
 * hrnz würde erstmal im betrieb alles rsyncen, dann livesystem booten, nochmal nachsyncen, sollte passen
<sash_> Also, irgendein zweites System vorbereiten und anschließend relevante Dinge syncen? 
<hrnz> naja, vorbereiten wie in "ich erstelle ein dateisyste"
<hrnz> :)
<sash_> hrnz: Oder halt ein ubuntu installieren, das bootet, ewnn man die Pladde ansteckt.
<jokrebel> sash_: Ja, vermutlich ist das eh das beste und auch schnellste (von der "Ausfallzeit" her)
<jokrebel> eigentlich will ich hauptsächlich mein WeeChat in möglichst wenig Ausfallzeit möglichst vollständig und mit Logs auf eine andere Platte (vielleicht sogar SSD, muss ich noch schaun) - ja vielleicht sogar auch in nen schnelleren Rechner umziehn.
<jokrebel> Logs und die ganzen anderen Kleinigkeiten, könnte man ja auch nachträglich noch (mal) "syncen" denke ich
<jokrebel> Wobei jetzt da schon auch einige "frickeleien" für anderes gemacht wurden, die viel Zeit und Engergie brauchten und nicht mehr so genau raus zu finden ist, was und wie und wo da "gemacht" wurde, dass es endlich funktionierte.
<jokrebel> Find ich per Terminal raus, ob eine HD oder SSD verbaut ist?
<ppq> jokrebel, ja, mit smartctl -a /dev/sdbla
<jokrebel> ppq: Danke. Sieht man da auch (dass es ne 2,5" ist weiß ich) ob IDE oder SATA?
<ppq> jokrebel, "SATA Version is: "
<k1l_> lies die bezeichnung aus und guck nach.
<ppq> steht bei sata geräten
<ppq> ATA Version is:   ACS-2, ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 4c
<ppq> SATA Version is:  SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)
<tojoko> jokrebel, ich denke schon, dass das mit der kopie klappen würde, aber ich hatte damals nix am Laufen, ausser dem Terminal. Wegen besagter Warnung von anderen.
<ppq> bei meiner samsung 840
<jokrebel> also ich fand jetzt da nichts, was mir SSD oder HDD sagte. smartctl sagt u.a. ATA Version is:   ATA/ATAPI-7 T13/1532D revision 1
<k1l_> ide
<jokrebel> Model Family:     Hitachi Travelstar 7K100
<jokrebel> also ATA = IDE?
<k1l_> ja
<Rochvellon> aber das sagt noch nichts über die eingebaute Festplatte aus, denn auch für IDE gibt es SSDs :)
<Rochvellon> yay, Grenzwellen
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Aber laut Model Familie (siehe auch Link in #udo) sollte es eine HDD sein. Alles weitere besser drüben. Ist inzwischen zu weit weg von nem ubuntu-Thema
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: die Travelstar ist eine HDD :)
<Nuad> q
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-31
<DERHAMMER> HEY
<DERHAMMER> BOYS
<stevieh> psst.
<DERHAMMER> ich bin der ham,mer 
<DERHAMMER> :)
<DERHAMMER> ich freue mich sooo arschig auf die neue 16.04 :)
<jokrebel> aber bitte nicht hier im Supportkanal
<DERHAMMER> ok
<DERHAMMER> Ich hätte ne ganz kurze frage dazu
<DERHAMMER> Wirklich nur ne kleine
<DERHAMMER> Ich nutze zurzeit 14.04 bis wann würdet ihr mit dem upgrade wrten auf 16.04?
<DERHAMMER> Also bis stable ist, ist klar. ab
<jokrebel> bis zur 16.04.1 natürlich, ab dann ist ein LTS-Upgrade möglich/vorgesehn/empfohlen
<DERHAMMER> ok, das is ne gute info
<DERHAMMER> Aber würdest du wriklich so lange warte?
<jokrebel> also keinesfalls gleich mit dem Release von 16.04
<DERHAMMER> Oder vllt sogar bis support ende von 14.04
<jokrebel> Ich würde nicht, ich tue es
<jokrebel> DERHAMMER: Dann spätestens, ja.
<jokrebel> Aber frühestens wenn die erste Pointrelease da ist.
<stevieh> IMHO kann man sich entweder für entspanntes Leben entscheiden, dann tut es auch nicht weh, bis zur 16.04.1 zu warten. Oder man ist aktiver, aber dann finde ich auch nicht, dass es viele Gründe gibt, nur LTS zu nutzen.
<NTQ> Hallo. Was hält ihr von Plesk 12.5 auf einem Ubuntu Server? Normalerweise mache ich alles über die Konsole, aber ich frage mich, ob wiederkehrende Aufgaben nicht doch einfacher über ein bisschen Klickibunti funktionieren könnte.
<jokrebel> stevieh: Da kann ich nur zutimmen
<sdx23> NTQ: also, wenn du mich fragst, gar nichts. Sinnvolle Automatisierung geht per Skripten sehr gut, teilweise mit Configurationsmanagementsystemen wie Puppet u.a.
<LetoThe2nd> sdx23: und wenn du den terminalemulator richtig einstellst, werden auch die puppet-aufrufe schön bunt :-)
<NTQ> Klingt nach einer guten Einstellung. Dann bleib ich auch lieber auf Konsolenniveau. :D
<ShiroNeko> Hallo, ich hab ne Fritzbox und ein Sixxs ipv6 Tunnel.Jetzt möchte ich meinem ubuntu server eine statische IPv6 geben. wie komme ich an das default ipv6 gw?
<ShiroNeko> aktuell kommt die IPv6 noch via auto config
<geser> ich glaube das geht über Router Advertisments (siehe das Paket radvd)
<ShiroNeko> in welchem paket ist route6 vorhanden?
<ghostcube> ShiroNeko: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO/x1152.html
<maxcnc> Guten tag ich habe ienne Barcodescanner mit BT funktion Wie pair ich den ohne pin Da steht nirgens was in der anleitung von PIN nur Dont Use a Passkey 
<maxcnc> in der BT pairing GUI unter unity steht nichts von no passkey  
<jokrebel> schon mit leerer PIN versucht?
<maxcnc> nein
<jokrebel> oder die "Standard" 0000 oder 1234
<hrnz> 1337
<Svafa> bei vielen bt geräten ist es so das du beim pairen dort gleichzeitig auch eine taste gedrückt halten musst
<maxcnc> sudo hidd --connect DC:2C:26:42:56:30
<maxcnc> der scanner hat 2mal bestätigt
<christoph> hi, ich nutze den atom editor aber leider kann ich den nicht unter ubuntu mit "öffnen mit" auswählen
<christoph> gibt es einen grund warum das kontextmenü diesen nicht anzeigt
<maxcnc> Danke an die helfer klappt prima Calc bekommt die daten 
<maxcnc> Man sollte dahingehend den Wikibeitrag ergänzen 
<desd> Moin
<maxcnc> ich seh gerade in der 10.04 anleitung steht es drinn in der ab 12.x nicht mehr
<desd> Verwendet jemand Codeblocks für c++ unter Ubuntu
<desd> Ich bekomme Fehlermeldungen wenn ich in etwas in der IDE kompilieren lassen möchte
<bekks> Dazu müsste man nun die Fehlermeldungen sehen... ;)
<bekks> Und wissen welches Ubuntu du da hast.
<desd> ||=== Build: Debug in ein séinfaches Statistikprogramm 2 (compiler: GNU GCC Compiler) ===|
<desd>  Statistikprogramm 2/main.cpp|14|Nicht definierter Verweis auf `___gxx_personality_sj0'|
<desd>  Statistikprogramm 2/main.cpp|14|Nicht definierter Verweis auf `__Unwind_SjLj_Register'|
<desd>  Statistikprogramm 2/main.cpp|14|Nicht definierter Verweis auf `___main'|
<desd>  Statistikprogramm 2/main.cpp|25|Nicht definierter Verweis auf `__ZSt4cout'|
<LetoThe2nd> riecht für mich nach gcc anstatt g++
<LetoThe2nd> ne, stinkt eher.
<desd> upps sorry
<LetoThe2nd> 15:00 < LetoThe2nd> riecht für mich nach gcc anstatt g++
<bekks> desd: pastebin, nicht spammen :)
<desd> hab ich gemerkt, wurde gekickt 
<desd> muss noch viel lernen ;)
<jokrebel> christoph: Was ist der atom-editor? Ist das was manuell installiertes?
<christoph> atom.io
<bekks> Es gibt auch ein PPA dafür.
<bekks> christoph: Ich vermute es liegt einfach daran, dass das Ding keinen Kontextmenüeintrag erstellt.
<desd> jetzt nochmal: http://pastebin.com/eMnknCfr
<LetoThe2nd> desd: und jetzt auch nochmal: 15:00 < LetoThe2nd> riecht für mich nach gcc anstatt g++
<christoph> unter ubuntu 14 ging es zumindest
<jokrebel> bekks: Wobei cih von _der_ PPA-Quelle nicht so ganz "überzeugt bin ;-)
<bekks> jokrebel: Generell sind PPA mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, ja. Aber warum bist du explizit von dem PPA nicht so überzeugt?
<LetoThe2nd> desd: und darüber hinaus, was möchtest du uns genau mit diesen lustigen windows-include-pfaden am ende der ausgabe mitteilen?
<jokrebel> bekks: Weil diese "webupd8"-Quelle soweit ich mitbekommen habe _sehr_ viele Programme enthält und man deshalb tierisch aufpassen muss, dass man sich nicht auch gleich noch alles mögliche andere auf "deren" Version bringt.
<jokrebel> christoph: Hab es auch schon erlebt, dass sowas erst nach reboot ging.
<desd> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Hab unter Windows mit Codeblocks angefangenein wenig mit c++ rum zu spielen. Da musste ich mich um keine Kompieler-Einstellungen kümmern. Unter Ubuntu hab ich Codeblocks aus den Paketquellen gezogen und gehofft es läuft hier auch ohne das ich mich *schäm* auskennen muss
<bekks> jokrebel: Dann hast du da was falsch verstanden ;)
<LetoThe2nd> desd: dann sind da mit allergösster sicherheit deine projekteinstellungen im eimer, weil sie sich auf was windowsmässiges beziehen.
<LetoThe2nd> desd: simpelste lösung: projekt neu anlegen, source neu hinzufügen.
<bekks> jokrebel: Das PPA ist webupd8team/atom, nicht webupd8date. In webupd8team befindet sich kein einziges Paket. Siehe hier: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team
<desd> ok, das klingt logisch, hab garnicht daran gedacht
<desd> Dann schreib ich einfach mal ein paar zeilen mit einfacher ausgabe in ein neues Projekt und schau ob er dann kompliert
<jokrebel> bekks: Dann hab ich wohl wirklich was falsch verstanden. Ich der webupd8-Kram liegt _alles_in_einer_ Quelle; dabei haben das dann wohl manche DAU nur "einfach alles" eingepflegt. Wieder was gelernt.
<jokrebel> +dachte
<desd> LeoThe2nd: ein dickes Danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> desd: have fun!
<desd> LeoThe2nd: jetzt klappts. Das PRoblem tritt wirklich nur auf wenn ich die Dateien die ich unter Windows geschrieben habe ausführen will. Wenn ich den Quelltext in ein neues Projekt kopiere klappts :) 
<LetoThe2nd> desd: die projektfiles sind halt nicht portabel. fluch und segen IDE.
<desd> LetoThe2nd: ich hätte da noch ewig rum probiert bevor ich auf die Idee gekommen wäre was neueszu schriebne und das einfach zu probieren :D
<Rochvellon> öhm, ist das normal, wenn ich etwas in screen gestartet habe und es viel CPU braucht, dass das nicht unter htop sichtbar ist?
<jokrebel> und das "viel CPU braucht" nimmst Du woraus? top?
<Lembert> nein, der Prozess sollte zu seen sein
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: htop zeigt auch noch grafisch die Auslastung aus und die schlägt entsprechend aus, während die Tasks nicht zu sehen sind. Lembert: ich sehe zwar den Ursprungsaufruf, doch dieser ruft wiederum selber Programme auf, die jedoch in htop nicht sichtbar sind
<jokrebel> falsche Sortierung in htop, wenn es in der Gesamtlast-Grafik zu sehn ist?
<Rochvellon> nö, wird nach CPU-Last sortiert
<jokrebel> hmm
 * jokrebel nutzt htop nicht so häufig... eher das ordinäre top
<Rochvellon> Und wenn ich nach der Auflistung gehe, dürfte das System nur eine Load von ~0,10 haben. htop zeigt mir jedoch eine Last von ~1,00 an
 * jokrebel macht sich mit so was nicht mehr verrückt.
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Was genau ist denn das Problem?
<Rochvellon> nix, aber es wundert mich halt nur
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Hihi - Dir ist so langweilig, dass Du CPU-Last und Load beobachtest (ohne triftigen Grund)?
<Rochvellon> ^^
<Rochvellon> eben ja :D
<Rochvellon> aber das wird jetzt OT ;)
<ghostmag> Hey Leute, folgendes Problem: Ich habe zwei Bildschirme nebeneinander. Dazu möchte ich noch einen dritten über HDMI anschließen
<ghostmag> Brauche ich dazu eine leistungsfähige Grafikkarte oder allgemein einen leistungsfähigen Rechner oder braucht sowas keine großen Ressourcen? 
<ghostmag> Gerade hat es nicht so ganz geklappt beim Start und ich frage mich, ob das Einstellungen sind oder ob die Grafikkarte das vielleicht nicht hinbekommt
<hrnz> du brauchst in erster linie eine grafikkarte, die 3 monitore gleichzeitig ansteuer kann
<bekks> Du brauchst einen HDMI Port.
<hrnz> das kommt erschwerend hinzu.
<ghostmag> HDMI Port habe ich
<ring0> ghostmag, guck erstmal bei der deiner karte, ob die simultan 3 ausgänge bedienen kann
<ghostmag> HDMI und DVI war bisher auch kein Problem
<ghostmag> Ukay, gute Idee. Eben rausfinden, wie meine Grafikkarte nochmal heißt
<bekks> Zwei Ports sind kein Problem, drei können eines sein.
<oxto> zu welchem zweck nimmt man 3 bildschirme?
<debitux> weil man es kann :>
<ghostmag> So, Radeon HD 6770 8| soweit so gut. Ich schaue mal nach einer Anleitung
<oxto> aha ... also 9 bildschirme "koennen" waere cool
<ghostmag> debitux: Jav 8| oxto: Eigentlich sind es nur zwei, aber der dritte ist mein Fernseher
<ghostmag> Und wenn ich zum Beispiel Netflix nutze, mache ich das gerne auf dem Sofa
<hrnz> kannst ja einen der anderen ausschalten.
<hrnz> mein steinzeitdenkbrett kann auch nur zwei monitore :(
<debitux> hdmi-switcher \o/
<oxto> na gut .. 
<ghostmag> "have the main monitor hooked up with a Display Port"
<ghostmag> Was ist der Display Port?
<oxto> anschluss des bildschirms?
<bekks> Na der Display Port eben.
<bekks> Der heisst so. Display Port.
<ring0> google display port
<ghostmag> zum Beispiel der DVI Anschluss des Monitors?
<ring0> nein
<bekks> Nein. Daas ist ein DVI Port.
<ghostmag> VGA?
<hrnz> nein.
<hrnz> das ist ein vga port.
<ghostmag> Ukay. Meine Bildschirme haben nur VGA und/oder DVI Anschlüsse
<oxto> kein hdmi?
<ring0> "Use of 3 or more displays with AMD Eyefinity technology requires a DisplayPort-capable panel or an AMD Eyefinity validated dongle. See http://www.amd.com/EyefinityDongles for a list of validated DisplayPort dongles."
<ghostmag> "Use of 3 or more displays with AMD Eyefinity technology requires a DisplayPort-capable panel or an AMD Eyefinity validated dongle."
<ghostmag> Oh, ja
<ghostmag> Kann mir das jemand erläutern? Blicke die Begrifflichkeiten nicht
<ghostmag> oxto: Doch, der Fernseher hat HDMI
<bekks> google hilft.
<bekks> Wikipedia auch: Das ist ein Displayport: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort
<hrnz> ghostmag: du kannst nur zwei bildschirme mit vga/hdmi/dvi/lvds/sonstwas anschließen, alle weiteren nur per displayport
<ghostmag> Ah, verstehe. Habe das gegooglet, aber die Ergebnisse haben mich nur weiter irritiert. Habe das für einen HDMI Anschluss gehalten
<ghostmag> und der Mini Displayport war nochmal anders
<bekks> Deswegen heisst der ja Mini Displayport und nicht Displayport.
<ghostmag> Folgende Idee: Ich nutze Bildschirm A als Hauptmonitor, Bildschirm B als Nebenmonitor. Bildschirm C ist mein Fernseher. Derzeit habe ich den Fernseher eh nur angeschaltet, wenn ich den auch nutze. Kann ich einfach per Rechner Bildschirm B deaktivieren, sobald ich Bildschirm C nutzen will?
<ghostmag> Oder muss ich immer die Kabel entfernen?
<bekks> Möglichkeit A: probier es aus, Möglichkeit B: probier es aus, Möglichkeit C: probier es aus.
<bekks> Wir wissen nicht mal welche Karte du hast und können nicht erraten ob das so funktionieren wird.
<ghostmag> Radeon HD 6770, aber ich versuche es mal, bekks
<hrnz> sollte funktionieren
<bekks> Dann schau ins Handbuch, da steht ob das Ding drei Ports unterstützt oder nicht.
<hrnz> einfach xrandr --output VGA0 --off --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080 --right-of DVI1 oder so
<ghostmag> Wollte nur wissen, ob die Grafikkarte einen Bildschirm erkennt, solange ein Kabel drin ist oder ob ich, wenn ich den in der Software deaktiviere, auch als quasi "Nicht eingesteckt" erkennt
<ghostmag> hrnz: Yes, danke. Hatte auch gedacht, das über xrandr zu machen
<ghostmag> Das würde mein Problem nämlich lösen
<ring0> mit viel glück einfach xrandr --auto nach ein/ausschalten
<bekks> Dann schau ins Handbuch, da steht ob das Ding drei Ports unterstützt oder nicht....
<bekks> Ums Handbuch lesen kommst du da kaum herum.
<ghostmag> bekks: Siehe oben, das ist schon geklärt
<bekks> Ich sehe da nichts geklärt.
<ghostmag> Habe das Handbuch gegooglet und bin dabei auf die Seite gestossen, von der ring0 auch zitiert
<oxto> ghostmag wenn ich richtig verstehe kann dein fernseher kein netflix weswegen du den gerne mit deinem rechner verbinden willst und dabei trotzdem am pc sitzen kannst (vom sofa aus) soweit richtig?
<ghostmag> oxto: Yes, 1 Monitor und Fernseher klappt auch super, ist alles eingerichtet
<ghostmag> habe jetzt aber einen zweiten Monitor und schaue, ob das damit funktioniert
<ghostmag> Ausgangssituation ist: Ich sitze am Rechner, aktiviere dann den Fernseher mit: xrandr --auto && xrandr --output HDMI-0 --right-of DVI-1
<ghostmag> jetzt will ich gleichzeitig den neuen Monitor ausschalten, wenn ich HDMI aktiviere. Versuche das gerade zu schreiben
<ghostmag> xrandr --output DVI-0 off && xrandr --auto && xrandr --output HDMI-0 --right-of DVI-1
<ghostmag> das versuche ich gleich
<oxto> und wie waere es damit es bei 2 monitoren an einem rechner zu belassen und desktops zu wechseln? netflix kann man doch auch ohne fernseher gucken
<ghostmag> oxto: wäre möglich, aber der Fernseher ist schon sehr wichtig
<ghostmag> schaue ja oft nicht alleine
<oxto> ghostmag da gibts sicherlich auch andere moeglichkeiten wenns nicht mit dem display-port geht 
<Lembert2> Hallo, ich hab vor ein paar Tagen mal nach einer Möglichkeit hier gefragt per Usb Stick ein aktuelles Ubuntu auf mein Intel Nuc zu installieren. Ich hab bisher viele Variationen ausprobiert, wie unetbootin, windows tools, usbcreator, usb stick gewechselt etc... echt nichts hat funktioniert, entweder der usbstick wurde nicht erkannt oder es gab einen syslinux boot error,  ...  Am Ende bin ich zufällig im Netz auf nen Blogeintrag gestoßen
<Lembert2> , der mir die Methode Vorgeschlagen hat: Nautilus > Kontextmenü der iso Datei > Öffnen mit > Schreiber von Laufwerksabbildern". Das Teil hat ohne zu murren funktioniert. Nur so am Rande falls es jemanden intressiert
<ring0> das ist doch schön :)
<tnx> Hallo! Ich habe ein Wacom-Tablet und Ubuntu 14.04. In den Tablet-Einstellungen von KDE steht, dass der KDE-Dienst für Tablets nicht gefunden wurde und ich diesen doch bitte starten soll. Leider habe ich aber keine Idee, wie ich das machen sol. Mag mir jemand helfen? ^^
<ubuntu> hallo
<tnx> *soll
<tnx> Hallo ubuntu.
<Lembert2> Wenn bei einer Ubuntu Installation die Meldung kommt "Grub Bootloader auf der Festplatte installieren ist fehlgeschlagen" Was kann ich da jetzt tun?
<nagetier> Lembert2, wähle manuell deine Ziel-HDD aus 
<Lembert2> ich hab mal ins tty geguckt, nach der installing meldung gibts ein warning: attempting to install grub to a disk with multiple partition labels. this is not supported yet, anschließend ein haufen weiterer fehler
<nagetier> Lembert2, hattest du von USB aus installiert?
<Lembert2> nagetier, wo kann ich das auswählen
<Lembert2> ja
<nagetier> Lembert2, du kannst in den Installationsschritt manuell angeben wo der Loader installiert werden soll
<nagetier> m
<nagetier> Lembert2, schau zuvor wie genau deine HDD heißt, ebenfalls in einer Konsole, und wähle dann z.B. /dev/sdx, ohne anschließende Nummer
<Lembert2> ich bin gerade in der auswahl in der man die schritte auswählen kann, das heist ich muss nochmal zurück zu "festplatte partitionieren"?
<nagetier> ne, auf GRUB installieren, oder so ähnlich
<nagetier> einer der letzten Schritte
<Lembert2> ja grub installieren gibts, hab ich schon gemacht
<Lembert2> aber da kann ich nichts auswählen
<Lembert2> nur ne nachfrage ob er in den mbr installiert werden soll
<Lembert2> nach dem "ja" kommts zum fehler
<nagetier> Lembert2, dort kannst du definitiv das Ziel manuell wählen
<Lembert2> willst ein foto? ;)
<nagetier> Lembert2, evtl. muss du "in den MBR" abwählen, und dann das korrekte Ziel im MBR wählen
<nagetier> hört sich schräg an, ist aber so
<nagetier> Lembert2, er geht dann davon aus du würdest eine Partition wählen, musst du aber nicht, lass einfach die Zahl weg
<nagetier> Lembert2, leider will der Installer seit x-Versionen Grub auf den Strick schreiben
<nagetier> Stick*
<Lembert2> ah ok, hab abgewählt und /dev/sda angegeben, mag er nicht, bzw gleicher fehler
<nagetier> Lembert2, sda wird der Stick sein
<nagetier> schau in ein Terminal welches dDevice das eigentliche Ziel ist
<Lembert2> wie bekomm ich das raus
<nagetier> das dürfte sehr wahrscheinlich /dev/sdb sein.. aber kontrolliere das
<Lembert2> ich hab in dev ein sda sda1/2 ein sdb 1
<nagetier> Lembert2, zeig uns mal ein 'df' oder 'mount'
<nagetier> Lembert2, oder lass das.. moment
<nagetier> Lembert2, schau wo / mountet ist
<Lembert2> ja ist sdb
<nagetier> nimm es
<Lembert2> hat er gefressen
<Lembert2> danke
<nagetier> bitte
<Lembert2> auf das wär ich jetzt nicht gekommen
<nagetier> das hatte mich schon nerven gekostet..
<Lembert2> so wie es aussieht, läuft die kiste, endlich, danke nochmal
<nagetier> sehr gerne, hf
<ghostmag> Hey ho, ich habe hier einen Befehl: xrandr --output DVI-1 --off
<ghostmag> tut seinen Zweck. Aber gibt es einen Befehl, um ein Gerät wieder anzuschalten?
<ghostmag> --on kennt xrandr nicht
<Fuchs> auto 
<ghostmag> --auto schaltet alle Geräte ein und funktioniert damit für meine Zwecke auch nicht
<Fuchs> schaltet den ein
<ghostmag> Fuchs: Kann ich --auto auf ein Gerät anwenden?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> --output $FOO --auto 
<ghostmag> Oh, super. Danke Fuchs :*
<Fuchs> keine Ursache :) 
<ghostmag> so. Ich starte Rechner mit drei Bildschirmen, alle zeigen dasselbe an. Zwei DVI, einer HDMI. Weil die Grafikkarte nicht drei auf einmal schafft, schaltet sich per Skript nach dem Anmelden HDMI aus
<ghostmag> soweit so gut. Allerdings kriege ich es nicht hin, dass sich HDMI wieder anschaltet und dafür DVI aus, damit es bei zwei aktiven bleibt >_<
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, also quasi das du umschalten kannst?
<ghostmag> Robert_Zenz: Jav, genau
<ghostmag> DVI 1 soll immer angeschaltet sein, möchte nur zwischen DVI 2 und HDMI wechseln können
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, wie schaltest denn hin und her?
<ghostmag> per xrandr-Befehl
<ghostmag> versuche das sofort nochmal und beschreibe dann, was passiert
<ghostmag> :O gerade funktioniert es. Vorhin wurde anfangs ein Bild auf HDMI angezeigt, aber gleichzeitig hat der Fernseher eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt, als würde er kein Signal erhalten. Ich wechsel mal eben IRC Clienten
<ghostmag_> *test*
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, ghostmag_, funktioniert...irgendwie halt.
<ghostmag_> [00:55:26]	‹ghostmag_›  Also, im Autostart habe ich eingestellt, dass sich HDMI direkt beim Anmelden ausschaltet [00:56:26]	‹ghostmag_›  um dann den zweiten Bildschrim auszuschalten tippe ich xrandr --output DVI-1 --off, sodass nur einer aktiv ist. Dann aktiviere ich HDMI wieder mit xrandr --output 
<ghostmag_> ja, Robert_Zenz, alles ein bisschen provisorisch gerade :D
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag_, kenn ich. :)
<ghostmag_> Mit einem Script hat das vorhin aber nicht so gut funktioniert. Habe die Befehle auf einen Hotkey gesetzt, sodass alles gleichzeitig ausgelöst wird mit folgendem Befehl
<ghostmag_> xrandr --output DVI-1 --off && xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto && xrandr --output HDMI-0 --right-of DVI-0
<nagetier> ghostmag_, man sleep
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag_, das ist nicht gleichzeitig, das ist nach einander solange der vorherige Befehl erfolgreich war.
<ghostmag_> bedeutet && dass es gleichzeitig ausgeführt wird?
<bekks> Nein.
<ghostmag_> nagetier: Habe gerade gefaulenzt, muss gleich die ganze Nacht lernen ._.
<bekks> Es gibt keinen Operator der Befehle gleichzeitog ausführt.
<nagetier> ghostmag_, bin nicht sicher, aber 'sleep' könnte da eingesetzt
<nagetier> +werden
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag_, ich glaube nagetier meinte das du dir mal die manpage von sleep anschauen solltest, so ein paar Pausen in einem solchen Skript koenne helfen.
<nagetier> :)
<ghostmag_> Achso :D ukay, ich schaue mir sleep mal an
<nagetier> das meinte ich, ja
<nagetier> ghostmag_, setzte den Werte zwischen jedem Aufruf vorerst relativ hoch, ~5s, und reduziere dann
<ghostmag_> nagetier: Danke, ich versuche das eben zu schreiben
<ghostmag_> BefehlA && sleep 2s && BefehlB ist das Format, right?
<nagetier> ghostmag_, auch kannst du die zusammenfasssen, und HDMI-0 erst --auto zu setzen und dann auszurichten.. kA ob das so gut ist.. probiere es aus
<nagetier> ghostmag_, ja
<nagetier> ghostmag_, sleep 2
<nagetier> ohne s
<ghostmag_> s ist Standard?
<ghostmag_> würde aber auch mit s funktionieren? nur für den Lerneffekt
<nagetier> ghostmag_, na, ich las die man gerade auch.. versuche es
<nagetier> auch gerade*
<nagetier> s wäre Standard
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> just getestet
<ghostmag_> brauche hier ewig um das zu checken und du testest mal eben :> muss wahrscheinlich mal ein paar Standardbefehle lernen
<ghostmag_> Mein Vorschlag ist jetzt folgender: xrandr --output HDMI-0 --off && sleep 2s && xrandr --output DVI-1 --auto && xrandr --output DVI-1 --right-of DVI-0
<ghostmag_> HDMI ist gerade an, will wechseln auf den DVI
<nagetier> ghostmag_, schreibe 'sleep 2' in eine konsole..
<ghostmag_> Ah, kann solange keinen neuen Befehl geben. Macht Sinn
<ghostmag_> Whu, per Terminal geht das wie geölt
<ghostmag_> jetzt noch auf die Hotkeys bringen
<ghostmag_> Der zum Wechsel auf HDMI läuft einwandfrei. Der andere macht nichts
<ghostmag_> Der Befehl weist auf "/home/ghost/Dokumente/Skripte/HDMI_aus"
<ghostmag_> und der Befehl ist auch korrekt: "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --off && sleep 1 && xrandr --output DVI-1 --auto && xrandr --output DVI-1 --right-of DVI-0"
<ghostmag_> Passiert aber nichts ._.
<ghostmag_> Zufällig eine Idee, Meister nagetier?
<Rochvellon> hm, Apache will nicht mehr starten, nachdem ich es mit einer Zertifikatserstellung verhauen habe :/ http://fpaste.org/348030/14594663/
<nagetier> ghostmag_, zeig mal ein 'ls -l /home/ghost/Dokumente/Skripte/HDMI_aus'
<ghostmag_> nagetier: "-rw-rw-r-- 1 ghost ghost 114 Apr  1 01:13 /home/ghost/Dokumente/Skripte/HDMI_aus"
<ghostmag_> Was heißt das?
<ghostmag_> Ah, ich muss die Datei erst ausführbar machen, oder?
<k1l_> +x fehlt
<nagetier> exakt
<ghostmag_> Whu, so ein aufregendes Gefühl wie wenn man verliebt ist und eine Antwort bekommt :D
<ghostmag_> Danke nagetier (: 
<ghostmag_> works fine. Teste jetzt mal den Restart
<ghostmag_> Wundervoll (: danke
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-01
<faekjarz> Guten Morgen, seid ihr schon wach? :) Mein USB 3.0 Stick kann, laut ddrescue -vvDf (direct io), ~50MBps. Ein Ubuntu ISO kopiert von 500+MBps-SSD auf den Stick mit ext4, laut iotop, nur mit ~21MBps, also ~halbe Geschwindigkeit. Hat jemand eine Idee wie das beschleunigt werden kann?
<faekjarz> ich beziehe mich auf Ubuntu 15.10 64, und unter Windows 7 rennt der Stick mit vollen 50MBps
<LetoThe2nd> faekjarz: kann mehrere ursachen haben, aber eine der einfachsten wäre dass der kopierprozess schlicht niedrige priorität hat
<LetoThe2nd> faekjarz: gerade wenn man mit cp oder ner grafischen oberfläche arbeitet kommt das durchaus mal vor. abhilfe: mit rsync gegentesten
<faekjarz> LetoThe2nd: interessant, ich teste
<faekjarz> LetoThe2nd: nope, auch mit rsync halbe geschwindigkeit. rsync beendet sofort (cache), und nach sync meldet iotop ~21MBps
<LetoThe2nd> faekjarz: hm, nächste idee wäre dann zu schauen wie die datenströme aussehen. muss sich da was den usb-bus teilen? von wo lief das windows, von wo das ubuntu? waren es in beiden fällen schreibzugriffe?
<faekjarz> LetoThe2nd: selbe maschine (dual boot), selber port, selber Stick, selbe quell-SSD, selbe ISO-Datei. Der Stick kann 50MBps schreiben und ~240MBps lesen.
<faekjarz> ja, ich teste mit der ISO-Datei, die auf den Stick geschrieben wird (Win/Lin)
<LetoThe2nd> faekjarz: das dualboot läuft auch von der selben systemplatte?
<faekjarz> ja, alles SSD
<LetoThe2nd> ok. schon mal dateisysteme querverglichen? also schreibt linux immer gleich schnell respektive langsam, oder nur auf ext4?
<faekjarz> ja, auf fat selbes problem
<LetoThe2nd> hmhm
<faekjarz> soeben ntfs formatiert, noch immer halbe geschwindigkeit
<Svafa> servus
<faekjarz> moin
<LetoThe2nd> faekjarz: aber direktes schreiben mittels dd oder ähnlichen hat die volle geschwindigkeit gezeigt?
<faekjarz> ja, "ddrescue -vvDf /dev/zero /dev/sdc" rennt mit 50MBps
<LetoThe2nd> hmhm
<faekjarz> LetoThe2nd: ich schätze dir fällt auch nix mehr ein? (ich wende mich mal ans forum) Danke für den Versuch
<LetoThe2nd> faekjarz: im moment habe ich keine erleuchtende idee, nein. tut mir leid.
<faekjarz> LetoThe2nd: soeben getestet: habe noch einen kleinen Gigabyte Brix mit USB 3.0 und Debian 8 (Linux 3.16) - selbe Symptome: 50MBps mit ddrescue -D direkt auf sdx und 21MBps beim normalen Kopieren ins FS
<geser> sind das vielleicht die ganzen Kernel-Caches, die da ins Spiel kommen?
<LetoThe2nd> hm, glaub ich gar nicht.
<musca> LetoThe2nd: vermutlich das Journaling des Ext4-Dateisystems.
<LetoThe2nd> musca: wäre eine möglichkeit. aber sicher nicht die einzige.
<stevieh> hat hier jemand ne Idee, wie ich möglichst einfach meinen backup so automatisiere, dass er alle n tage durchgeführt wird, wenn ich zuhause im heimnetz bin mit meinem Laptop? D.h. im Prinzip so wie deja-dup nur halt mit rsync.
<k1l_> nen cronjob der erst nachguckt welches wlan verbunden ist und if ==homewlan then rsync
<stevieh> k1l_: ja, und noch schaut, ob ich überhaupt eingeloggt bin und halt eben >n Tage vergangen sind.
<NTQ> Ich hab hier ein paar ältere Ubuntu-Server (1x 10.04, 1x 10.04.4, 5x 12.04), die produktiv und wunderbar laufen. Bei den 10.04er wäre es allerdings nicht schlecht, denen bald mal ein dickes Upgrade zu verpassen. Gibt es Guides, die einem helfen alles zu erkennen, wo man Hand anlegen muss?
<bekks> do-release-upgrade hat eine sandbox Option.
<bekks> Ansonsten soltest du für die beiden 10.04er die offiziellen Paketquellen auf http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ umstellen, und bei allen Systemen (auch die 12.04er) ALLE PPA entfernen und ALLE Pakete entfernen die aus diesen PPA stammen.
<bekks> Dann hast du eine reale Chance, das Update nach einem Backup erfolgreich durchzuführen.
<bekks> NTQ: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA/#PPA-entfernen und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen/
<ppq> bekks, warum old-releases? lucid ist noch im normalen repo
<ppq> bei LTS versionen lassen sies länger drin
<bekks> Things I learned :)
<Svafa> wäre bei soviel aufwand eine normale neuinstallation nicht schneller?
<bekks> Wieso viel Aufwand?
<bekks> Backups macht man eh immer, und das Entfernen der PPA dauert ca. 5 Minuten.
<k1l_> die upgrade bei ubuntu sind automatisiert getestet. also wenn man da nicht zuviel rumgefummelt hat sollten die so durchlaufen
<NTQ> Danke. Das klingt schon mal alles sehr vielversprechend. Mir fiel gerade noch ein, dass leider auf beiden Servern auch Plesk läuft, das ja eh immer schon viel im System herum pfuscht. Das könnte natürlich Probleme bereiten, oder?
<NTQ> Beide Server laufen bei Strato und als Zusatzoption wurde damals Plesk gewählt. Seitdem ich das mit den Servern mache, kommt Plesk nicht mehr drauf. :D
<J-BBB> NTQ probier froxlor :)
<bekks> NTQ: Plesk? Vergiss es. Neuinstallation.
<NTQ> Bisher kam ich immer gut mit dem Terminal zurecht.
<NTQ> bekks: Doch so schlimm? :(
<bekks> NTQ: Plesk zerschiesst Dir mit tödlicher Sicherheit JEDES Update, weil das einfach nur Drecksoftware ist.
<bekks> NTQ: Sichere alle Daten, setz die Kisten mit 14.04 neu auf, und hab bis 2019 Ruhe.
<NTQ> Wären die Server jetzt ne VM, könnte man es ja ohne jegliche Probleme testen. Aber so bräuchte ich wohl erst mal eine neue Maschine. Auf den Servern laufen fast ausschließlich irgendwelche Plone-CMS mit einem Apache LoadBalancer davor.
<NTQ> Also auch keine Mailserver oder sowas drauf.
<bekks> Was Du brauchst, ist ein ordentlicher root Server, um alle fünf Kisten zu konsolidieren.
<bekks> Ergi: nacheinander umziehen auf ein 14.04.
<Matze202> hiho @all, kennt sich jemand von euch mit kdeconnect aus? ich habe es auf meinem ubunut 15.10 und android 4.4 installiert, auf dem Smartphone gestartet (auf dem Ubuntu finde ich es nicht in den Systemeinstellungen wie unter https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE_Connect/ beschrieben) Das Smartphone findet meinen Ubuntu-Rechner leider auch nicht. Hat jemand ne Idee, woran es liegen wird?
<Matze202> Verbunden sind die beiden übrigens sowohl per Wlan-Netzwerk als auch USB.
<NTQ> Wenn ich mit rsync -vrpt --chown=... Dateien kopieren, wird zwar ein chown auf alle Dateien angewandt, aber komischerweise nicht auf neu erstellte Verzeichnisse. Weiß jemand, ob das normal ist oder ich was vergessen hab?
<NTQ> Ich kopiere als root und die während des Kopierens erstellten Verzeichnisse gehören danach auch root.
<NTQ> bekks: Ich bin grad wieder ganz wo anders. :D Mailserver-Umzug von Suse/qmail auf Ubuntu/Dovecot
<NTQ> Wollte mir nur das anschließende chown auf alle Ordner sparen.
<linuxperia> Hallo zusammen. Habe seit gestern ein riesen Problem mit nmcli. sobaled ich mittels nmcli up uuid xyz eine verbindung aufbaue kommt nmcli niemals zurück und hängt die ganze zeit ... Es gibe bereits ein Bug Report Dazu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1536077
<k1l_> 16.04 ist noch in bearbeitung. am besten den bug melden und dort beitragen, dass es gefixt werden kann.
<jokrebel> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Erdogan-Schmaehung-ZDF-entfernt-Boehmermann-Beitrag-aus-Neo-Magazin-Royale-3160836.html?wt_mc=rss.ho.beitrag.rdf
<jokrebel> oups - falscher kanal sorry
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: April, April... :)
<dreamon> Ich drucke normalerweise von Ubuntu 14.04 auf Netzwerk Ubuntu14.04 Drucker. Jetzt hab ich ausnahmsweise mal USB Drucker angeschlossen um zu drucken. Jedoch lief alles in Zeitlupe ab. Bis der Dialog sich öffnet zu Drucken und dann der Auftrag bis er zu drucken anfing. Da lagen 5Minuten dazwischen
<dreamon> Übers Netzwerk drucken geht sehr flott. 
<dreamon> Was könnte das sein? Ok, ich hab viele Drucker im system-config-printer eingetragen. Aber daran sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen
<jokrebel> selber Drucker und Treiber; nur statt über LAN per USB angeschlossen?
<dreamon> jokrebel, ja.
<jokrebel> oha! Dann ließt sich das in der Tat merkwürdig. Sicher, dass Rechner und Drucker nicht aus anderen Gründen einfach ausgelastet waren?
<dreamon> An der Auslastung liegts nicht. Anzeige ist im unteren 1/3
<Lembert> Hallo, ich möchte das meine externe Festplatte nach jedem Start automatisch eingehängt wird. Dazu bin ich nach diesem wiki vorgegangen und habs per uuid in der fstab eingetragen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Externe_Laufwerke_statisch_einbinden/ Leider funktioniert das nicht. Ich hab den Mountpunkt als Verzeichnis erstellt und die uuid entsprechend geändert. sudo mount -a bringt keine Fehlermeldung. Wie kann ich das lösen?
<bekks> Ist die Platte nach sudo mount -a denn gemounted?
<Lembert> nein
<frostschutz> Lembert, zeige mal den fstab eintrag?
<Lembert> UUID=ba759769-d2b5-4b44-bf36-36319c2fefd3     /media/odin/Backup     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<bekks>  /media wird vom Automounter verwendet und sollte nicht in der /etc/fstab verwendet werden.
<frostschutz> noauto = es soll nicht gemountet werden
<frostschutz> Lembert, versuche sudo mount /media/odin/Backup
<Lembert> frostschutz, das funktioniert
<frostschutz> bzw. da user evtl. auch ohne sudo
<jokrebel> oder besser /mnt ... siehe bekks kommentar
<Lembert> soll dann das noauto raus oder mit was anderem ersetzt werden?
<bekks> Lembert: Wenn du es automatisch mounten willst, ist noauto ziemlicher Quatsch - oder?
<frostschutz> Lembert, musst du wissen was du willst. ohne noauto muss die platte immer angeschlossen sein und laufen wenn du die kiste bootest, sonst meckert das ding ziemlich
<frostschutz> bei ext. Festplatten macht man normalerweise schon noauto eben weil die nicht immer da sind
<Frickelpit> wenn es eine externe platrte für backups ist, würde ich da eher mit udev arbeiten
<Frickelpit> anstecken und backup durchlaufen lassen, fertig
<Lembert> nein die platte ist nicht immer an, aber wenn die platte an ist, wir diese vom user nicht eingebunden, sondern soll wenn an, automatisch eingebunden werden, da auf diese platte von anderen usern aus dem netzwerk zugegriffen werden soll
<frostschutz> wenn das beim einschalten der platte automatisch passieren soll, und ubuntu das nicht eh schon macht, dann ist es per udev wahrscheinlich am besten
<bekks> Dann willst du keinen fstab Eintrag, sondern eine udev Regel.
<frostschutz> oder du holst dir gleich ne netzwerkfestplatte für die der rechner nicht extra laufen muss? da gibts bei manchen geräten auch schöne lösungen wie das remote per wake-on-lan eingeschaltet werden kann und sowas
<frostschutz> oder lass die platte immer laufen und schick sie dafür bei nichtnutzung in den standby
<Lembert> ok udev kenn ich bisher noch nicht, ich les mich da mal ein
<Lembert> der rechner ist ein kleines intel nuc und läuft eh 24/7, da er noch ein paar andere aufgaben zu erledigen hat
<bekks> Lembert: Kanntest du, hast du aber überlesen. Ist in dem von dir genannten Artikel erwähnt.
<Lembert> anscheinend hab ichs überlesen und kannte ich deshalb nicht ;)
<Lembert> mal sehn ob ich das teil evtl in den idle schicken kann, bzw der controller das mitmacht
<Lembert> danke schon mal für die infos
<Frickelpit> Lembert: btw, deine Umlaute sind hier broken
<bekks> Frickelpit: Das muss an Dir liegen, hier sind die OK :)
<Frickelpit> bekks: deine sind hier auch ok
<jokrebel> Lembert: Und das ist eine USB-Platte? Und wird immer nachträglich "im laufenden Betrieb" angesteckt?
<Lembert> jokrebel, ja ist ne externe usb platte welche dransteckt und je nach bedarf ein und ausgeschaltet wird, paar mal die woche
<jokrebel> Lembert: Dann sollte die aber doch automagisch unterhalb on /media erscheinen eigentlich
<Lembert> nö macht sie nicht
<Lembert> so wie es im moment aussieht kann ich die platte wirklich in den idle schicken, von daher hat sich das dann erledigt
<Lembert> dann lass ich die 24/7 dran und mounte die fest
<bekks> Wenn du nur ein paar Mal in der Woche benötigt wird, ist es Quatsch die die ganze Zeit idlen zu lassen.
<bekks> Bau Dir eine udev Regel.
<Lembert> ok, werd ich mir überlegen
<Lembert> nur mal kurz am rande, macht es eigentlich sinn, die system msata ssd per hdparm bzw hd-idle in den ruhezustand zu versetzen? oder machen die sowas automatisch? ich hab das bisher nur mit normalen sata "platten" gemacht.
<bekks> Nein.
<Frickelpit> bei einer SSD gibt es nichts, was "ruhen" müsste
<k1l> überleg mal was bei einem "spindown" bei einer drehenden platte passiert. und ob das so ohne drehende platte sinn ergibt :)
<Lembert> ok, ist verständlich, ich dachte da eher an stromspargründe, aber soviel brauchen die teile ja nicht
<frostschutz> die ssd sollte eigentlich immer dann strom sparen wenn sie gerade nix lesen oder schreiben muss
<frostschutz> manche hersteller führen das auch in ihren spezifikationen aus, wieviel die ssd im idle, beim lesen, beim schreiben verbraucht
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-02
<sssooouuulll> hallo
<sssooouuulll> ich möchte mit windows 10 das ich in virtuelle maschine hab
<sssooouuulll> zu meinem raspberry drauf per ssh bzw. mit rdp
<sssooouuulll> mit ssh geht es schon also in den terminal komme ich schon aber nicht halt grafisch mit remotedesktopverbindung...
<sssooouuulll> danke im Voraus
<sssooouuulll> hab schon bei Remoteeinstellungen Remote mit dem Gerät aktiviert
<Svafa> servus
<eTeddy_> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit x11vnc? Habe das Paket soeben installiert und die Konfiguration wie unter https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC/ beschrieben vorgenommen und den Rechner neu gestartet. Lightdm läuft, aber nen Port 5900 gibbet nicht...
<eTeddy_> hab das Gefühl das hier was fehlt. Woher weiß denn lightdm, dass er das was unter /etc/init/x11vnc.conf liegt machen soll?
<dd-uname> Ich habe mal ne Frage ich möchte auf meinem Ubuntu 14.04 die aktuelle Eclipse Version Mars installieren wie bewerkstellige ich das am leichtesten?
<Svafa> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eclipse/
<Svafa> da wird auch die manuelle installation wo man dann die aktuellste version hat schritt für schritt beschrieben
<dd-uname> ok danke
<dd-uname> ebend kan bei mir der Fehler "(gksu:15692): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<dd-uname> "
<dd-uname> wo ich "gksu nautilus" eingegeben habe 
<dd-uname> Wieso fuktioniert der befehl nicht mehr
<dd-uname> ?
<Frickelpit> kommt eine Passwortabfrage?
<dd-uname> ja erst hat es mit passwortabfrage nicht funtioniert jetzt gerade doch  komisch
<eTeddy_> erledigt, http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8361 hat geholfen
<jokrebel> mal gksudo versuchen?
<mpathy> Hallo Zusammen! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Grub und welche Möglichkeiten ich hätte in dieser Phase des Bootens eine Vorauswahl des Booteintrags zu treffen?
<mpathy> Es geht darum, das ich dasselbe Linux-System sowohl direkt von Platte als auch über Raw Disk - Zugriff aus einer VirtualBox starte. Das klappt dank der on the fly Hardwareerkennung von Linux Systemen tadellos, allerdings habe ich das Problem das ich beim nativ booten den Windows-Eintrag voreingestellt lassen muss - das dieses System unverschlüsselt ist und mir über Fernwartung dann die Möglichkeit bietet per VirtualBox zu entschl
<mpathy> Das Problem ist nur, wenn ich einmal nicht rechtzeitig auf den Linux-Eintrag komme, würde Windows versuchen sich selbst zu starten, und dann fliegt der Rechner fett auf die Schnauze :D Was ich vor habe wäre, eine Abfrage "wenn $irgendnehardware/merkmal = $irgendwasvirtualboxmässigesn, dann Booteintrag Ubuntu"
<jokrebel> Hab es nicht wirklich verstanden, klingt aber recht abenteuerlich. Sicher, dass es keine bessere Wege gibt, Dein eigentliches Vorhaben zu verwirklichen? mpathy 
<mpathy> jokrebel: nein, und sorry tut jetzt alles.. da die VM nur Zugriff auf die eine HD hat, tut alles einwandfrei, dann passiert das wenn der Timeout auf der Windows-Vorauswahl kommt: https://pl.vc/3btga :) perfekt! 
<mpathy> jokrebel: ich glaub ich schreibe nen Wikieintrag dazu, weil das ist ne super Lösung für viele die immer Linux brauchen, manchmal aber auch Windows nativ in Einzelfällen.. oder aber ein komplett verschlüsseltes Ubuntu wollen aber dennoch per remote Zugriff drauf
<mpathy> (ohne serielle Konsole)
<jokrebel> Na dann prima! Vielleicht versteh ich ja nach dem Wikieintrag Dein Setting ;-)
<mpathy> HD1: komplett verschlüsseltes Ubuntu / HD2: unverschlüsseltes Win7 ohne wichtige Daten für gelegentliche 3D Sachen (und anderes das native Power braucht aktuell) und Remotezugriff aug den Rechner.. Grub-Vorauswahl mit Timeout: HD2.. Unter Win7 Virtualbox mit Raw Disk Access auf HD1 eingerichtet (geht auch mit VMware).. Booten, entschlüsseln, benutzen :D
<mpathy> Geht aber nur, weil Ubuntu so entspannt mit dauernd ändernder Hardware umgeht.. Windows würde wenns umgedreht wäre (mal nativ, mal per VM) entweder ruckzuck zerschossen sein, oder aber melden das die Lizenz bei soviel Änderungen nicht mehr gültig ist, etc. - Linux macht seine Hardwareerkennung bei jedem Booten und überlässt den Usern wie sie ihr System nutzen wollen, während Windows selbst beim USB Port umstecken Installerorg
<mpathy> jokrebel: Das führt jetzt aber dennoch zu ner Frage, damit ich wirklich bulletproof bin - wo könnte ich am sinnvollsten ne Abfrage reinkriegen, mit der ich Kernelupdates unter gewissen Vorraussetzungen verbiete? Ne Idee
<stevieh> pinning nennt sich das.
<mpathy> oder die anderen? :) es geht darum, ich möchte in der Maschine nicht den Kernel updaten weil: update-grub.. macht jedes Mal die Booteinträge neu.. wenn keine HD2, kein Windows-Booteintrag.. das wäre unterwegs ziemlich doof wenn das passieren würde..
<mpathy> stevieh: Ich würde gerne sowas machen, z.B. WENN Grafikkartenname = "Innotek" (oder irgendwas anderes eindeutiges um zu wissen "ich bin in der VM") DANN keine Updates mit Kernels oder anderem update-grub
<jokrebel> mpathy: Du wirst doch bei Updates immer vorher gefragt. Wo ist das Problem, die Ausführung mit Nein zu beantworten, wenn ein Kernel-Update dabei ist?
<stevieh> hehe, die grafik in der virtualbox heisst immer noch innotek? :-)
<Frickelpit> alternativ einen custom eintrag im grub-menü erstellen
<mpathy> Frickelpit: oh stimmt.. Einfach manuell anlegen in dieser "default"-Datei, gell? per Copy & Paste dort rüber tun.. Wäre ne Idee :)
<Frickelpit> mpathy: es gibt zwei Scripte bei Grub2 dafür, welche man bearbeiten kann
<mpathy> stevieh: ja wer weiß vll. machen das noch andere so wie ich.. oder Oracle kauft halt wie immer die Firmen auf und lässt Leute weiterfrickeln nur langsamer und kommt irgendwann mit ner glorreichen Lizenzänderung :/
<stevieh> mpathy: Innotek ist die Gang vom Bodensee, die virtualbox an Oraxle vertickt hat.
<jokrebel> Ich hab ein Problem mit Thunderbird. Ich nutze gerne die "gruppierten Ordner". Nun hat aber manchmal der "gemeinsame Posteingang" noch so eine Art Zombie-Mail rumhängen, die eigentlich bereits gelöscht wurde. Da fehlt dann auch in der Übersichtszeile der "Betreff" und das "Von" und das Datum steht auf "01.01.1970 01:00". Den bekommt man dann auch nicht weg. Wenn man es nochmals versucht zu löschen,
<jokrebel> werden _andere_ Mails die noch "echt" im Posteingang sind, stattdessen (ungewollt) gelöscht.
<jokrebel> Umständiliche Lösung: Rausfinden welche Mail das war. Sie vom betreffenden Papierkorb wieder zurück in den richtigen Posteingang verschieben und nochmal probieren. Gibt es einfachere Lösungen? Kennt jemand diese Problem?
<stevieh> hast du mal versicht, den Ordner zu reparieren?
<jokrebel> wie?
<stevieh> rechte maustaste auf ordner - > eigenschaften -> reparieren
<doev> Hallo. Ich suche ein Programm um dvb-Aufnahmen zu schneiden. DVBcut gefällt mir sehr gut und mehr muss die Software auch nicht können. Leider kann ich damit aber nur Aufnahmen in DVD-Qualität schneiden. Für HD-Aufnahmen suche ich etwas ähnliches - eher einfach, als mit zu vielen Möglichkeiten. Bin für Tipps dankbar. AVIDEMUX hat übrigens schon glänzend versagt.
<Svafa> doev: probier mal open movie editor aus
<doev> Svafa, der erschlägt mich mit Funktionen 8]
<Svafa> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung/
<Svafa> in der wiki gibt es noch ein paar andere empfehlungen
<Svafa> zb. openshot
<Svafa> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenShot/
<stevieh> doev: wie hast du denn die aufnahmen gemacht?
<stevieh> d.h. in was für nem format liegen sie vor?
<doev> Svafa, da wäre avidemux optimal. Evtl. bekomme ich ja raus warum nur das Video geschnitten wird, der Ton nicht.
<doev> stevieh, direct mit dem receiver mitgeschnitten.
<doev> Stream #0.0[0x17de]: Video: h264 (High), yuv420p, 1280x720 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 50 fps, 50 tbr, 90k tbn, 100 tbc
<doev> dann sind noch verschiedene audiospuren, untertitel mit drin
<stevieh> ja, da wird avidemux schon das richtige sein.
<stevieh> vielleicht musst du erst mit project x was ordentliches draus machen?
<doev> projectx konnte die files nichtmal lesen.
<stevieh> hehe. 
<stevieh> kann denn vlc die dateien abspielen?
<doev> vlc macht das
<doev> komischerweise hatte ich beim Abspielen mit Parole Probleme. Das hängt immer an den Schnittstellen.
<mpathy> stevieh: Ja ich weiß ;) Aber naja, Oracle sollte gewarnt sein.. Inzwischen gibt es statt MySQL, MariaDB das schneller ist und mehr Features hat, bei Libreoffice ists das gleiche, das offene Java ist sicherer, und wenn die VirtualBox verbocken dann wird das halt auch geforkt und die closed source Teile nochmal schneller als bei ihnen nachgebaut :D
<stevieh> aha
<doev> avidemux speichert auch nur eine Audiospur.
<stevieh> ich dachte da kann man zwei audiospuren auswählen?
<doev> ok zwei spuren sind möglich
<stevieh> aber ja, eigentlich kenn ich mich mit dem ganzen kram auch nicht aus. Wenn vlc das kann, vielleicht damit ein sinnvolles format machen und mit was ganz anderem schneiden, aber ist halt auch viel arbeit. Ob sich das für das tägliche aufnehmen lohnt.
<stevieh> Ich schneide meine Aufnahmen schon lange nicht mehr
<doev> stevieh, im Prinzip hast du recht. Ich muss mir mal grundlegend Gedanken machen was ich will. Sonst artet das wirklich in Arbeit aus.
<jokrebel> stevieh: Denn virtuellen (gesamten) Posteingang kann man so nicht reparieren. Aber wenn man jeden einzelnen in Frage kommenden "echten" Posteingangsordner auf diese Art repariert, kommt tatsächlich u.U. diese "halb-gelöschte" Mail wieder ganz zum Vorschein. Wenn man sie dann abermals löscht ist auch der Zombie verschwunden. Danke.
<stevieh> jokrebel: ok. ich arbeite nur mit "echten" Posteingängen... 
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ich meist auch, aber manchmal klicke ich halt auch auf den "globalen Posteingang" (in dem dann sämtliche Posteingänge aller Konten sind). Vermutlich passiert das dann auch eben dort, wenn man daraus heraus löscht. (Aber nicht immer! Nicht reproduzierbar)
<horrorzwerg> exit
<stevieh> wenn mein rechner während eines cron jobs nicht an ist, wird das nicht nachgeholt, oder?
<eTeddy> stevieh: nö
<eTeddy> stevieh: erst beim nächsten Mal
<stevieh> das ist aber doof.
<eTeddy> nö
<eTeddy> wieso doof?
<stevieh> und was macht */7 bei den Wochentagen?
<eTeddy> stevieh: das gleiche wie *
<eTeddy> ah nee alle 7 Tage
<stevieh> ich möchte halt ein backupscript alle 7 tage starten. Auf einem Laptop der halt nicht immer an ist.
<Frickelpit> dafür gibt es anacron
<eTeddy> stevieh: dann starte das Skript mit * * * * * /foo/bar/skript und lös die Problematik mit den Tagen im Skript
<stevieh> echt? Das ist doch eigentlich ne ziemlich allgemeine problematik ;-)
<eTeddy> stevieh: ich mach meinen Rechner nicht aus, und zieh alle 3h nen backup, aufem Notebook alle stunde
<stevieh> ah, anacron scheint es zu sein.
<stevieh> aber da muss man auch ganz schöne klimmzüge machen, um es als user zu starten...
<stevieh> naja, werd ich wohl wirklich im backup script selbst machen müssen.
<zeroC> ahoi... 
<jokrebel> zeroC: Mahlzeit
<schlurke> hallo zusammen
<schlurke> ich bräucht mal nen funktionierenden dd befehl mit parametern um ein iso auf einen stick zu braten. ich hab das sonst immer auf der tails dokumentation abgeguckt aber die haben die seite verändert und jetzt find ich das nicht mehr.
<Frickelpit> schlurke: und du findest im weiten Internet keine andere Seite, die dieses Vorhaben beschreibt?
<stevieh> dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/stickdevice
<stevieh> so geht das zumindest mit ubuntu isos
<schlurke> ich weiss dd if="das.iso" of="/dev/dasgerät" aber das war ein wichtiger parameter mit B="irgendwas" und das fehlt überall
<stevieh> brauchste auch nich
<Frickelpit> BS, steht auch in der Manpage von dd
<sash_> BS wie Bullshit?
<schlurke> in der manpage steht nur wofür bs parameter ist nicht etwa was man da wählen kann. ich probier es ganz ohne bs aber ich glaub das hat schon mal nicht geklappt. vielen dank erst mal.
<bekks> Wieso sollte es ohne Angabe von bs denn nicht klappen?
<bekks> Und in der man page steht auch, wofür der Parameter da ist. Und erklärt auch, warum es keine Auswahlliste von möglichen Werten gibt.
<stevieh> bekomm ich aus nem bash script ein icon in die notification area?
<bekks> Das sollte mit notify-send gehen.
<schlurke> bekks: habs jetzt ohne bs probiert und der stick startet nicht. wenn ich nur wüsst was da immer stand. damit ging immer.
<stevieh> bekks: ne, das zeigt ne notification... aber ich will ja oben in die was weiss ich area.
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15587737/
<stevieh> wie ist denn sowas zu verstehen? Woher weiss mein netzwerk stack, was es gerade nimmt?
<Frickelpit> anhand des ziels
<stevieh> Frickelpit: aha :-)
<stevieh> weitere schlaue anmerkungen?
<bekks> schlurke: Es gibt keinen technischen Grund warum ein Stick ohne bs nicht starten sollte. Weisst du, was bs tut?
<bekks> stevieh: Bestenfalls noch auf Grund der Metrik, aber zwei default gateway sollen nicht sein :)
<stevieh> isch hab nix gemacht :-)
<schlurke> bekks: nein so richtig weiß ich das nicht, ist doch aber seltsam das es mit geht und ohne nicht. hab hier noch einen stick liegen den ich vor 2 monaten mit bs gemacht hab. der startet. naja ich hau mich noch mal ins getümmel und such weiter.
<schlurke> bekks: wäre dd If=... of=... bs=512M ein gültiger Befehl?
<frostschutz> schlurke, bs=512M ist nur sinnvoll wenn if= und of= das gleiche Gerät sind (z.B. zwei verschiedene Partitionen auf einer Platte)... sonst höchstens bs=1M
<stevieh> lass bs einfach weg oder nehme 1M oder so.
<schlurke> ok danke ich probiers mit 1M, wenn ich es weglasse gehts nicht, grad probiert.
<frostschutz> schlurke, dann hast du wahrscheinlich ein anderes problem, bs= ändert am Endergebnis nichts, das wirkt sich nur auf die Kopiergeschwindigkeit aus
<frostschutz> schlurke, zumindest solange nicht noch seek/skip/count/usw. im Spiel ist
<schlurke> ich habs, es war bs=1M && sync. 
<eTeddy> schlurke: vergiss bs=1M und merke Dir sync
<eTeddy> schlurke: bs ist nur die Größe des Datenpuffers
<schlurke> ok danke vielmals zusammen. alle daumen hoch !
<Klawa> ich habe nen upgrade 12.04 auf 14.04 gemacht. Seitdem hängt der PC immer im Ruhezustand - war in 12.04 noch tadellos
<stevieh> tja so ist das.
<stevieh> mussu schauen, wo es klemmt.
<jokrebel> Ruhezustand ist immer so ne Sache... leider
<stevieh>  /var/log/pm-*.log sind deine Freunde.
<Klawa> danke stevieh :)
<ubuntuneuling> hallo Leute hab ne Bitte. Koennte bitte jemand in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mutt/ den Satz "kann diese Aufgabe nur an Programme wie msmtp übertragen." ändern? Hab grade ohne msmtp zu installieren eine Mail versandt.
<ubuntuneuling> *versendet
<ubuntuneuling> mutt scheint smtp ohne zusaetzliche Programme (hab nix installiert) zu unterstuetzen
<ubuntuneuling> Dank und nen schoenen Abend
<stevieh> super.
<strohi> ja
<stevieh> hmm.. was hat denn mein lokales cron für ein environment?
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-03
<hangman_> Hallo, ich hab ein neues Tablet (Dell Venue 11 Pro) und habe ubuntu 15.10 installiert. Es funktioniert alles bis auf den touchscreen, deswegen habe ich ein update auf 16.04 versucht. Das hat geholfen - der touchscreen funktioniert aber nur einmal bis zum neustart. Der touchscreen wird jedes mal erkannt, dmesg berichtet keine Probleme und xinput zeigt den touchscreen auch immer an. Kann da irgendjemand helfen?
<stevieh> du kanst dich an die devices des touchscreens hängen und schauen, ob da Daten von kommen...
<stevieh> stichwort hier ist "input-events"
<hangman_> laut xinput ist der touchscreen id 13, also /dev/input/event13, aber wie bekomm ich raus ob daten ankommen ?
<stevieh> s.o. sudo apt-get install input-utils
<hangman_> oke, input-events zeigt für event15 meinen touchscreen an, aber es zeigt keine daten an
<stevieh> d.h. wenn du das Tablet jetzt komplett ausschaltest, geht es beim nächsten Mal wieder?
<hangman_> nein, ein neustart ändert nix, alelrdings liegt es laut input-events jetzt auf event 12
<stevieh> d.h. wann funktioniert der Touchscreen?
<hangman_> das weiss ich auch nicht genau, nachdem ich ubuntu installiert hab, nach dem ersten neustart funktioniert es, ab dem zweiten neustart nichtmehr. ohne das ich irgendwas geändert hab
<stevieh> als was meldet sich der Touchscreen denn? mach das mal in ein pastebin.
<hangman_> ich seh gerade in der live version von ubuntu funktioniert der touchscreen auch noch, da hab ich aber kein input-events, "xinput test 13" zeigt jede menge koordinaten an
<stevieh> da kannst du die input utils sicher auch nachinstallieren.
<stevieh> ansonsten: schauen, was das entsprechende Modul beim laden sagt und da fehler suchen.
<jokrebel> hangman_: Wenn es in der Live-Version klappt, aber in der Installierten nicht, würde ich es als aller erstes mal mit einem neuen User testen.
<jokrebel> ...wobei aber 16.04 aktuell noch in #ubuntu-de+1 supportet wird, weil ja noch nicht offiziell freigegeben. ;-)
<hangman_> ja, dann kann ich auch wieder 15.10 installieren, da funktioniert es genausowenig, debian stretch hab ich auch schon probiert, und fedora23, aber ubuntu ist am freundlichsten was die touchbedienung angeht
<hangman_> ein neuer benutzer bringt keine erfolge
<stevieh> das kann schon gut mit irgendwelchen devices etc. zusammenhängen. Klingt aber lösbar.
<hangman_> das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber es es ziemlich deprimierend, weil es bisher nach keinen erkennbaren muster auftritt
<stevieh> debug log schauen. Nicht wild probieren.
<jokrebel> An was kann es liegen, wenn mehr als ein mosh-server läuft?
<jokrebel> irgendwo lief da noch eine zweite Instanz. Aber wieso?
<hangman_> Wie gesagt, in dmesg steht immer das gleich, keine fehler, einfach nur das er das gerät erkannt hat, syslog genauso, xorg.log ebenfalls. keine unterschiede zwischen dem funktionierendem und nicht funktionierendem touch.
<hangman_> Aber ich habe gerade mal eine neue version vom bios aufgespielt (30.03.2016) und aufeinmal funktioniert es mit ubuntu 16.04, debian stretch ebenfalls, und fedora23 auch, ohne probleme. Wieso hab ich nicht eher daran gedacht das bios zu aktualisieren :(
<hangman_> Nagut, dann dennoch Danke für eure Hilfe, auch wenn es meine schuld war, oder die von dell, und ubuntu nix dafür konnte.
<stevieh> hehe
<krawall> habe eine frage: die bildschirmhelligkeit ist nach jedem neustart auf 100%, auch wenn ich sie davor immer runterstelle. kann man das im OS einstellen, dass die helligkeit auch nach reboot gleich bleibt oder ist das hardware bedingt?
<k1l_> ich kenn das von einigen BIOS, dass sie das bei jedem start wieder reseten und auf den eingestellten wert setzen
<mrkramps> krawall, man könnte aber bei bedarf etwas basteln
<krawall> was hieße denn basteln? kenne mich mit mit der struktur von ubuntu nicht aus und mit programmieren schon gar nicht
<frostschutz> wenn du einen konsolenbefehl hast der die helligkeit einstellt dann könntest du dafür sorgen daß dieser beim start einmal automatisch ausgeführt wird
<mrkramps> im prinzip musst du den helligkeitswert nur beim herunterfahren zwischenspeichern und beim hochfahren wieder auslesen
<apricot1> ich habe mir die Paketverwaltung mit einer Installation in 15.10 zerschossen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15598858/
<k1l_> lass michr aten, das ist aus dem kde PPA?
<apricot1> k1l_, ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie .. aber es stand so in der offiziellen Doku bei ubuntuusers.de
<k1l_> dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq account-plugin-google unity-scope-gdrive
<apricot1> danke
<apricot1> funktioniert nicht -- reboot nötig?
<k1l_> was klappt nicht?
<apricot1> softwarecenter bringt dieselbe Fehlermeldung
<k1l_> sudo apt install kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<apricot1> k1l_, abmelden hat anscheinend genügt... ich komme wieder ins softwarecenter ---- danke
<apricot1> gibts denn Probleme mit dem KDE-Desktop?
<ghostmag> Nutzt jemand Nuvola Player?
<ghostmag> Nutzt jemand Nuvola Player?
<ghostmag> Insbesondere mit Google Music?
<derpan> Leute
<derpan> Helft mir :)
<jokrebel> derpan: Wie denn, wenn wir nicht wissen um was es geht?
<derpan> Ich bin in -offtopic
<derpan> glaube gehört hier niocht oher oder``???
<kari4> seir 11.10 gibts ja keine xorg.conf mehr. Wie stell ich verschiedene Auflösungen ein. Es wird nur 1 angezeigt (1400x1050). Der Monitor macht aber mindestens 1920x1080
<kari4> seit 11.10 gibts ja keine xorg.conf mehr. Wie stell ich verschiedene Auflösungen ein. Es wird nur 1 angezeigt (1400x1050). Der Monitor macht aber mindestens 1920x1080
<k1l_> kari4: die xorg.conf ist nur noch eine notlösung falls die automatische erkennung nicht geht.
<k1l_> kari4: eigentlich sollte das dein treiber erkennen und in den systemeinstellungen einstellbar sein.
<k1l_> kari4: ist da ein adapter involviert?
<kari4> k1l_, ja, hab ich gelesen ... automatisch geht nur 1400x1050
<kari4> k1l_, nein die Grafikkarte ist auf der CPU HD-6550
<k1l_> amd?
<kari4> ja
<k1l_> welches ubuntu genau?
<kari4> 15.10
<kari4> Unity
<k1l_> amd treiber installiert?
<kari4> uname -a sagt: Linux linux-2 3.13.0-83-generic #127-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 11 00:25:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> kari4: und was sagt "lsb_release -d"?
<kari4> ich hatte vorher den fglrx habe dann upgegradet von 12.04 auf 14.04
<kari4> oh sorry ... da hab ich im falschen Rechner  gesucht  :)
<kari4> ist natürlich 14.04
<mrkramps> kari4, lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2 
<jokrebel> wollt grad sagen; 3.13.0-83 wär schon etwas alt für ein echtes 15.10
<kari4> k1l_, "Datei oderVerzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<k1l_> kari4: also welches system ist das jetzt genau? welche graka? welcher treiber?
<kari4> k1l_, 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6550D] [1002:9640]
<kari4> 	Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device [1458:d000]
<kari4> 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<k1l_> kari4: und wie ist der monitor angeschlossen?
<kari4> VGA
<k1l_> mit adapter?
<kari4> nein, direkt am motherboard-vga ausgang
<kari4> ich seh auch, dass immer noch der alte Treiber benutzt wird:	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci  
<jokrebel> woher nimmst Du die Gewissheit, das sowohl Grafikkarte als auch Monitor mehr als 1400x1050 können. (Und ja, es müssen Beide können)
<kari4> obwohl ich den schon deinstalliert hatte
<k1l_> welche OS ist das jetzt?
<kari4> bei der Graka hatte ich es benutzt und beim Monitor stehts im Datenblatt
<kari4> Ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> und welchen treiber hast du jetzt wo her installiert?
<kari4> Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<k1l_> dpkg -l | grep fglrx | nc termbin.com 9999
<kari4> ... use netcat ...
<kari4> und ohne den nc termbin.com ... kommt 'nix'
<k1l_> also hast du da den treiber von einer webseite geladen?
<kari4> ja
<kari4> aber in der alten 12.04 Installation
<k1l_> wäre shcon gut wenn du die infos mal von dir aus liefern würdest. weil ich fühle mich als wenn ich am telefon einem blinden erklären soll wie er ein auto, was ich nicht kenne, reparieren soll
<kari4> jetzt lief nix mehr und da habe ich fglrx deinstalliert
<k1l_> dann reboote erstmal
<kari4> der Radeon-Treiber ist wohl besser
<kari4> ok ... rebotet ...
<kari4> k1l_, HA ... jetzt hat er 1920x1080
<k1l_> gut
<kari4> ja, danke :)
<kari4> ich weiß zwar nicht warum, aber erst mal läufts  :)
<k1l_> ja weil der alte treiber von der webseite noch lief. bis zum reboot
<kari4> ich hatte aber schon etliche Male rebootet... da Problem ist schon seit Tagen 
<kari4> Vielleicht, weil ich ihn sehr böse angeguckt hatte :)
<kari4> ich hatte acuh gedroht:  'Wenns nicht klappt, kommt K1l_ und macht dich platt *g*
<debitux> '
<jokrebel> ''
<mint_> <Guest96676> hallo abend zusammen hab ein paar fragen welches ubuntu ist eigentlich gut für ubuntu anfanger . 
<mrkramps> ubuntu
<mint_> okay ein ubuntu und welche version suche  ein mit cinnamon desktop umgebung 
<mrkramps> mint_, dann nimmst du linux mint und nicht ubuntu
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, mint_ Ja genau und zwar am besten die 14.04 Version 
<mrkramps> mint_, von ubuntu gibt es kein offizielles derivat mit cinnamon desktop
<DerProfessor> So bin mal wieder weg 
<nagetier> mrkramps, aber man kann den doch ohne weiteres nachinstallieren, oder ist das dem von mint nicht ähnlich genug?
<k1l> dann nimm ein 15.10. da kannste dann cinnamon als paket nachinstallieren
<mrkramps> nagetier, was total super für anfänger geeignet ist … 
<nagetier> gui ist unter linux eh meist fuu
<nagetier> so oder so
<k1l> mint kann man nach dem desaster, der deren umgang mit sicherheitsrelevanten sachen offen gelegt hat, niemandem mehr empfehlen
<mrkramps> mag sein, habe ich nicht verfolgt, interessiert mich auch nicht
<nagetier> je kleiner diese ist desto mehr brauchbar.. musste ich feststellen
<nagetier> oder je weniger aufdringlich
<mrkramps> nagetier, und du möchtest dem jetzt erklären, wie man awesome oder ratpoison benutzt?
<mint_>     Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr
<mint_>     Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin mir sagt einer das die auch gehn wurden 
<mrkramps> viel spaß
<k1l> mint_: du willst doch cinnamon?
<nagetier> mrkramps, ich gehe davon aus man macht es einfach
<mint_> eigentlich nicht ich benutzt mint nur als einstieg für ubuntu . nicht falsch versteht 
<k1l> mint_: dann nimm doch einfach mal ein richtiges ubuntu.
<nagetier> mrkramps, "suche  ein mit cinnamon desktop umgebung " lässt keine optionen offen
<nagetier> also nein
<mint_> mocht mir so bilder anschauen wo man die desktop umgebung anschauen kann 
<nagetier> mint_, nimm xfce
<mint_> okay xfce 
<k1l> mint_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop/
<mint_> ja genau möcht das hauptfenster haben 
<mint_> siehst das . 
<k1l> mint_: ich seh gar nix
<nagetier> mrkramps, und cinnamon nachträglich zu installieren ist mit apt überhaupt null probem?
<nagetier> -?
<k1l> nagetier: aber nciht bei 14.04
<nagetier> wählste während der Installation aus, done
<nagetier> ne, das nicht
<k1l> und erst recht nicht bei 12.04 was dem nen anderer depp vorgeschlagen hat
<nagetier> evtl las ich nicht vollständig mit..
<nagetier> k1l, auch nicht per PPA?
<nagetier> also bei 14.04
<mrkramps> nagetier, was für anfänger noch besser ist … binden wir irgendein PPA ein \o/
<k1l> ja shcon. aber in 15.10 ist es ohne PPA drin. deswegen ist das zu bevorzugen
<nagetier> mrkramps, geh weg
<mint_> http://blog.sudobits.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/cinnamon-ubuntu.jpg so 
<nagetier> mrkramps, es war einfach nur ne Frage zu 14,04
<nagetier> .
<nagetier> und warum sollte man kein gescheites PPA einbinden?
<mint_> kil danke 
<k1l> mint_: installiere 15.10. installier das paket "cinnamon" dann ausloggen und beim nächsten einloggen cinnamon auswählen
<mint_> okay als system abmelden 
<mint_> sorry okay ausloggen system wie anmelden abmelden 
<mint_> versteht nicht falsch aber bin noch am anfang 
<k1l> mint_: nicht bei mint.
<k1l> installiere erstmal ein ubuntu 15.10
<mint_> okay richtig noch frage wenn schon dran sind  mochte dualsystem einrichten habe zwei partionien geht das . 
<k1l> ja
<mint_> da war xp noch drauf das komplett abgeschossen ist durch bootumgebungs fehler 
<nagetier> mrkramps, wobei ich mir bei einem anstehen Upgrade dann auch Gedanken machen würde.. 
<nagetier> +den
<mint_> kil
<nagetier> allerdings laufen die eh meist unbefriedigend ab
<k1l> mint_: ubuntu kann dualboot mit allen windows versionen. aber xp ist eh nicht mehr zu nutzen
<k1l> nagetier: upgrades werden bei ubuntu schon lange automatisiert getestet. die funktioniere. aber wenn sich wieder drölfzig PPAs reingeballert werden und dann das upgrade nicht geht ist der user selber schuld.
<mint_> okAY AUF PPA ACHTEN 
<nagetier> ja, insbesondere wenn es eine Ansammlung gleich der GUi ist
<mint_> GUI . WIE KANN SICH DAS VORSTELLEN 
<mint_> SORRY 
<nagetier> mint_, nimm 15.10
<mint_> okay danke 
<k1l> mint_: installier ubuntu 15.10. danach installierst du das "cinnamon" paket. dann beim nächsten einloggen wählst du als desktop cinnamon aus am anmeldebildschirm
<nagetier> k1l, warum wählt man das nicht direkt im Installer?
<k1l> nagetier: es gibt keine offizielle cinnamon iso. und mit einem minimalinstall ist der gute überfordert
<nagetier> oder ist das nur im Minimal-ISO vorhanden?
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> mint_, dann wähle während der Installation "nur Konsole", oder ähnlich
<mint_> okay 
<nagetier> ähm.. ok, ich bin raus
<mint_> notier mir das gerade 
<nagetier> mint_, lies das, dann gelangst du von der CLI in das GUI von Cinnamon, ohne weiteren Ballast mit zu schleppen - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cinnamon/ , und vergiss den Abschnitt mit dem PPA
<nagetier> nd wähle dort "Vollständig", nicht "Minimal", so, oder so ähnlich sollte es dort stehen.. evtl gibt es auch nur "Cinnamon Desktop" (ggf wieder nur so ähnlich)
<nagetier> und*
<nagetier> mint_, vergiss das, gehe den üblichen Weg mit einer vorinstallierten GUI :)
<mint_> okay
<nagetier> mint_, verwende dazu eine kleine Oberfläche, wie lubuntu.. diese installiert nur wenig Anwendungen, welche sich dann in cinnamon nur geringfügig mischen
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-27
<Bish> hi, ich hab hier nen vserver, den ich laenger nicht angeruehrt habe
<Bish> wenn ich apt-get update machen möchte, haengt es immer an der selben stelle
<Bish> 0% [Verbindung mit security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1560:8001::14)]
<Bish> was kann ich da tun?
<nifu> Scheint als versuche er security.ubuntu.com via ipv6 zu erreichen aber dabei Probleme zu haben. 
<Bish> ja, das seh ich auch :3
<k1l_> Bish: etwas warten. wie lange hast du gewartet?
<Bish> ewig, der fehler kommt seit ~3 tagen und laenger
<k1l_> ich meine wie lange hast du apt laufen lassen?
<Bish> darauf bezog sich das "ewig"
<nifu> Hast du es nur mal via v4 versucht? 
<Bish> das kommt zu keinem ergebnis
<Bish> wie kann ich v4 forcen?
<k1l_> sudo apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update
<Bish> oy
<Bish> probier ich gleich mal aus!
<Bish> danke, das hat es gelöst!
<Nie_Wer> kann man die loginaufforderungen bei gewissen programmen im softwarecenter irgendwie abstellen?
<nifu> k1l_: Der Befehl ist aber nicht dauerhaft und verschwindet nach einem Reboot. oder? 
<k1l_> nifu: der befehl ist nur für den befehl
<k1l_> langfristig sollte auch der hoster das ipv6 fixen
<Bish> k1l_: hm, ja hab vielleicht die "falsche" ubuntu variante installiert damals, dass der damit noch nicht mitzog
<Bish> ich mein hetzner hat ja auch mirrors und alles
<deem> Nie_Wer: du meinst die passwort eingabe für root-rechte?
<Nie_Wer> nein deem, ich meine das man viele programme im software center nur mehr mit ubuntu one login installieren kann
<k1l_> Nie_Wer: dann sind das keine programm aus den apt repos, sondern programme aus dem store.
<Nie_Wer> über apt, kann man sie ganz normal installieren, nur im store soll man seinen login eingeben. nervig. taugt mir garnicht. k1l
<k1l_> welche programme denn?
<Nie_Wer> bin grad bei: zeronet z.b. im store
<k1l_> das ist nicht mal in den repos
<Nie_Wer> komisch. bei mir schon
<k1l_> mach mal ein "apt policy zeronet | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig die url hier
<Nie_Wer> habe 16.10 netinstall gemacht
<deem> ich hab hier auch kein zeronet in den repos und ich bin auf 16.10
<Nie_Wer> da kommt WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<k1l_> Nie_Wer: zeig die url
<deem> das is normal. da sollte danach aber ein link erscheinen
<Nie_Wer> Use netcat. kommt da
<Nie_Wer> keine url
<k1l_> es sei denn es kommt nur ein "use netcat" denn dann zeigt es an, dass es kein solches paket gibt
<k1l_> Nie_Wer: also, du kannst zeronet gar nicht einfach mit apt installieren, weil es kein apt paket in den repos gibt.
<Nie_Wer> stimmt
<Nie_Wer> ist bei electrum das gleiche
<k1l_> ja, wenn du programme installieren, willst, die nicht in den ubuntu repos sind, dann ist das so.
<Nie_Wer> warum werden mir die dann dort angeboten? kann man die dann nur mittels ubuntu one login installieren?
<k1l_> weil das dann über den store geht. nicht über apt
<Nie_Wer> aaasoooooo
<k1l_> ubuntu-software ist gleichzeitig ein app store (wie bei apple oder android) und gleichzeitig eine gui für apt
<Nie_Wer> wie ist das einentlich bei apt-get, konnte man sich nicht früher mit apt-get info, die infos zu den packeten azeigen lassen? wie kann ich die anzeigen lassen?
<k1l_> apt show <paketname>
<Nie_Wer> ach show. 1000 dank
<k1l_> !apt-get
<le_bot> Informationen zu apt-get finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get
<Nie_Wer> ja, danke. hab mir nur mehrmals die man page aufgerufen da fand ichs nicht
<TABASCO> Hallo alle zusammen! Ich bin gerade bei einer Installation von Ubuntu 16.10. Leider ist der Button "Jetzt installieren" im Installer grau und nicht benutzbar, egal welche Option ich wähle (Ubuntu neben Windows, Festplatte löschen oder Etwas anderes). Hat jemand eine Idee? Vielen Dank!
<dadrc> TABASCO: hast du "Updates bei Installation herunterladen" (oder so) aktiviert?
<TABASCO> @dadrc Ja, ich glaube, dass war der Fehler. Vielen Dank :)
<Lembert> Hallo, wenn ich in Ubuntu "Alt und Pfeil Links" drücke, kommt ne Eingabeaufforderung für ein tty. Im Nautilus ist das für mich unpraktisch, da ich die Funktion "Zurück" erwarte. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese tty Tastenkombination zu deaktivieren.
<k1l_> bei welchem desktop?
<Lembert> gnome
<k1l_> bei meinem unity gehts hier zurück und nicht zur tty1
<Lembert> ok, bei mir direkt zu tty1
<deem> als ich noch gnome nutzte ging das auch nicht zur tty1 und unter xfce (das ja durchaus gnome-ähnlich ist) geht es auch zurück
<jokrebel> Lembert: in welchem Fenster/Anwendung wurde denn vor Alt+links als letztes geklickt?
<Lembert> jokrebel, ich versteh die Frage nicht ganz. Es ist egal in welche Fenster ich Alt links klicke, es kommt tty1
<jokrebel> also welches ist das "aktive" Fenster. Und Du meinst aber nicht ein ASCII-Terminal welches man ja über STRG+Alt+F2 erreicht, sondern ein Terminalfenster?
<Lembert> das aktive Fenster ist Nautilus, ich klicke Alt Links und komme in ein ascii terminal wie Strg Alt F2
<Lembert> alt rechts und ich komme wieder zum desktop
<jokrebel> Lembert: weil tty1 liegt bei mir auf "Alt+Strg+F1" 
<jokrebel> Lembert: Schon mal in den Tasturkürzel-Einstellungen geschaut? Sowas passiert normal nicht "von selbst"
<Lembert> also mein Bildschirm ist bei Strg links komplett schwarz mit paar Buchstaben drauf, um hier nicht zu verwechseln ^^
<Lembert> wo finde ich die Einstellungen?
<jokrebel> Lembert: Unity?
<Lembert> gnome
<jokrebel> dann - keine Ahnung
<sdx23> Lembert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1508146
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1508146 “alt + left/right arrows switch between tty console...” : Bugs : gnome-shell package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Lembert> jokrebel, hab die Shortkey Einstellungen gefunden, aber kein Hinweis auf Alt links
<Lembert> sdx23, wohoooo
<Lembert> post #7 war die Lösung
<Lembert> danke
<sdx23> Lembert: beachte, das mag nur temporaer sein, also ggf. besser #3
<Lembert> ok danke
<Lembert> Ich hab noch eine weitere Sache. Ich möchte, dass ein Verzeichnis einen maximalen Inhalt von x Gb haben darf. Wenn das Limit voll ist, soll eine Art "Sperre" greifen. Wie realisiere ich sowas? Bzw. nach was muss ich da suchen?
<sdx23> !quota
<le_bot> Informationen zu Quota finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quota
<sdx23> ggf. willst du aber auch ein anderes Dateisystem dahin mounten. Muesste man jetzt mehr Kontext zu wissen.
<Lembert> es ist ein download Verzeichnis welches nicht gebremst werden soll, um nicht die Platte vollaufen zu lassen um dann Probleme mit anderen Programmen zu bekommen
<Lembert> -nicht
<Lembert> quota klingt auf den ersten Blick gut
<sdx23> Lembert: das Problem ist, dass das nur pro user, ansich nicht pro directory. Du kannst eine gruppe erzeugen, der das directory geben und sgid setzen; dann das quota per gruppe.
<sdx23> oder halt tatsaechlich was anderes dahinmounten. Eine sparse Datei die ein ext4 enthaelt oder sowas.
<Wishpacker> wie kann ich einstellen, dass der sound immer über mein fernseh kommt?
<jokrebel> oh! Neuerdings wird mein Bildschirm bei Untätigkeit nicht mehr komplett abgedunkelt. Er wird zwar schwarz, aber die Hintergrundbeleuchtung bleibt an und der Mauszeiger und das Icon von TV-Browser in der Leiste bleiben voll erleuchtet da.
<jokrebel> wiDa wirs Du schon genauer erzählen müssen wie Dein Sound vom Rechner zum Fernseher übertragen wird
<jokrebel> was kann das nur sein, das ist neu. 
<jokrebel> ah vielleicht weil ein Programm in Wine läuft, welches normal nicht länger an ist? Mal bis zum nächsten Abdunkeln warten
<jokrebel> nee - das wars auch nicht; vielleicht irgend ein kürzliches Update?
<sdx23> jokrebel: guckst du apt history.log - irgendwas acpi oae
<jokrebel> sdx23: Ich find da nichts was es sein könnte ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/24262768/ Du vielleicht?
<kante> hallo, meine bash_history wurde offensichtlich gekürzt. kann man da noch was machen?
<k1l_> kante: was meinst du mit gekürzt?
<_moep_> gelöscht vermutlich
<kante> die älteren befehle sind nicht mehr drin
<k1l_> standard sind die letzten 500 befehle.
<kante> ich habe dort ein paar male einen befehl mit bestimmen parametern gesucht, jetzt finde ich ihn nicht mehr
<kante> k1l_: echt? der rest wird dann gelöscht?
<k1l_> wenn du ältere willst, sind die weg. du kannst die anzahl für die zukunft aber in der .bashrc höher stellen
<kante> meine bashrc: HISTSIZE=1000 HISTFILESIZE=2000
<jokrebel> man muss die, die man braucht, doch einfach nur ab und zu benutzen, dann reihen sie sich unten wieder neu ein, oder?
<k1l_> ja, das it eine fifo liste. sprich neue befehle rutschen durch und schubbsen die alten hinten raus.
<jokrebel> eben und was man 500 Befehle lang nicht brauchte, kann nicht so wichtig gewesen sein, dass man es nicht wieder neu eintippen könnte.
<kante> gut zu wissen, danke. 
<kante> jokrebel: 1000 befehle :-)
<jokrebel> um so schlimmer ;-)
<jokrebel> Ah! mit älterem Kernel klappt die "Komplettabdunklung"
<jokrebel> allerdings ist das dann ein 4.4er bei dem es ja bisher immer Probleme mit supend gab
<jokrebel> jo :-( nach wie vor; beim aufwecken aus dem Bereitschaftsmodus promt blinkende CAP-Lock und nix geht. Der HWE 4.8.0-34 dunkelt aber bei Nichtbenutzung nicht mehr ab. Warum hab ich eigentlich keinen 4.8.0 kleiner als 34? Das ist definitv _nicht_ der erste Kernel, denn ich über linux-generic-hwe-16.04 installierte, aber die Vorgänger sind nicht mehr da
<jokrebel> gelöst: Hab da https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/#Ubuntu-16-04 noch mal drübergejagt. Nun hab ich plötzlich auch schon 4.8.0-41 und mit dem klappt wieder beides
<le_bot> Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<junglist> wie lautet der befehl, um die shopping-lens zu deinstallieren?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<junglist> 16.04
<junglist> die LTS version
<k1l_> die sind standardmässig deaktiviert
<junglist> habe ich schon gesehen
<junglist> geht mir eher um das amazon icon bei der suche (und damit ums prinzip)
<k1l_> du kannst unity-webapps-common deinstallieren wenn du all die online suchen nicht haben willst
<junglist> das würde auch wikipedia git.hub etc einschließen, richtig?
<k1l_> jupp.
<junglist> gut
<junglist> im terminal ginge das mit sudo apt-get remove unity-webapps-common?
<k1l_> ja
<junglist> top, vielen lieben dank
<_Frank_> Hallo! Beim Kompilieren eines unmodifizierten Xenial hwe Kernel 4.8.0.41 werden hier, verglichen mit einem Xenial 4.4-Kernel, einige deb-Pacakges nicht gebaut, z.B. linux-tools-common*.deb. Befehls-Sequenz: fakeroot debian/rules clean; fakeroot debian/rules binary-indep binary-perarch binary-generic
<_Frank_> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<k1l_> _Frank_: da würde ich mal in #ubuntu-kernel fragen
<_Frank_> k1l_ : Danke,das habe ich schon und keine Antwort erhalten - über Stunden
<k1l_> ja die richtigen devs sind scheu tierchen :)
<_Frank_> Wie meine Recherchen in den Logs der vorherigen Tage gezeigt haben, bin ich da nicht alleine ...
<ppq> _Frank_, schau mal bei launchpad wie die pakete linux-tools-common usw. von 4.8 gebaut werden, da gibts detaillierte build logs
<_Frank_> ppq: Danke für die Info. Ein nachfrage: Du meinst nicht einen bugreport sondern die Beschreibung des Packages?
<ppq> _Frank_, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/311921686/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.linux_4.8.0-44.47_BUILDING.txt.gz
<_Frank_> ppq: Danke für Suchen! Ich habe es gerade geöffnet und schaue es mir an. Mein Verdacht: eine Ebene der Makefiles des HWE-Kernels erzeugt dmanchem Packages nicht. Es werden entsprechende Verzeichnisse in ./debian erzeugt. Die Binaries und man-pages sind vrohanden, aber eben das deb-Package wird nicht erzeugt.
<ppq> _Frank_, der link war falsch, das war der yakkety build
<ppq> _Frank_, hier die HWE version
<ppq> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/12288574/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.linux-hwe_4.8.0-44.47~16.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ppq> 41 findest du auch, einfach mal bei laucnhpad.net nach "linux-tools hwe xenial" oder so suchen
<ppq> dann bei downloadable files klicken auf "amd64 build of..."
<ppq> und dann auf das buildlog
<ppq> ist leider etwas versteckt aber sehr nützlich, wenn man dinge selber kompilieren will
<_Frank_> ppq: vielen Dank! Beim Lesen eröffnen sich viele Fragezeichen. Es werden dort z.B. ppa´s verwendet. Ich verwende das offizielle git-repo. Vielleicht liegt da das Problem.
<Bob8989|2> Hallo leute
<Bob8989|2> wie geht es euch
<tomreyn> hallo Bob8989|2, soweit gut. hast du ne ubuntu support-frage?
<Bob8989|2> eigentlich nein
<Bob8989|2> ich habe eine andere frage
<Bob8989|2> koenen wir off topic reden?
<Bob8989|2> wir koenen eigentlich auch ueber linux reden ja
<tomreyn> wenn offtopic dann bitte im channel #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<tomreyn> (siehe channel-topic hier)
<Bob8989|2> okay
<_Frank_> quit
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-28
<tadeus77> Hallo, wie bekomme ich auf der Konsole raus, welche Festplatten verbaut sind, mit welcher Kapazität und wie die Partitionierung ist?
<LetoThe2nd> tadeus77: dmidecode, lshw, fdisk -l
<tadeus77> LetoThe2nd: vielen Dank
<tadeus77> Ich hab nochmal eine Frage und zwar möchte ich für einen User eine quota anlegen, damit dessen Speicherplatzverbrauch eingeschränkt werden kann. Im Wiki hänge ich an dem Punkt https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quota/#Automatisches-Erstellen-der-Dateien-aquota-user-beziehungweise-aquota-group  Es sollen also Informationen gesammelt werden mit quotacheck. Welche Infos muss ich da angeben, oder...
<tadeus77> ...welche Optionen sind da obligatorisch?
<le_bot> Title: Quota › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tadeus77> zuvor hab ich in der fstab die root Partition mit der Option usrquota versehen
<tadeus77> Ich hab mal folgendes im /home/user ausprobiert: quotacheck -avuf
<tadeus77> Ergebnis war: quotacheck: Your kernel probably supports journaled quota but you are not using it. Consider switching to journaled quota to avoid running quotacheck after an unclean shutdown. quotacheck: Cannot remount filesystem mounted on / read-only so counted values might not be right. Please stop all programs writing to filesystem or use -m flag to force checking.
<goerkel> moin
<passt> Wenn ich im Nautilus eine Samba-Freigabe verbinde und in die Freigabe Daten schreibe, werden die in der Samba-Freigabe verwendeten ACLs ignoriert. Ist das ein Bug oder soll das so?
<passt> ich glaube, ich schreibe Unsinn. Ignoriert das oben bitte (erstmal).
<empedokles78> Ich habe das Problem, dass mir Firefox nur mit einem Ubuntu Neustart den Cache sauber löscht.
<empedokles78> In Firefox habe ich eigentlich eingestellt, es soll keiner angelegt werden.
<jokrebel> mit dem neuesten HWE Kernel 4.8.0-44 auf meinem 16.04 Unity hab ich nach dem wieder-aufwecken des Bildschirms nach dem dieser abgedunkelt hatte, merkwürdige Grafikprobleme. Anscheinend hängt das mit TV-Browser (java?) zusammen, weil wenn ich den geschlossen habe, tritt es nicht auf. Auch mit dem älternen 4.8.0-41er passt auch mit TV-Browser alles nach wie vor
<jokrebel> empedokles78: cache gar nicht erst anlegen? Ich kenn das nur, dass es beim beenden des Programms gelöscht werden soll. Aber der Cache ist der nicht für das funktionieren schon generell nötig?
<koegs> empedokles78: wie hast du genau den cache disabled?
<jokrebel> merkwürdig. Jetzt hab ich kernelmäßig mal einiges entfernt und dann noch mal "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04" drübergejagt; nun bin ich wieder mit 4.8.0-44 da, aber der Fehler ist weg. Kann mir das jemand erklären?
<jokrebel> Ah zu früh gefreut. Tritt immer noch auf.
<jokrebel> es bilnkt dann an verschieden stellen schwarz mit grob gezacktem Rand. Öffne ich das Fenster vom TV-Browser (welcher nur minimiert in der Taskleiste verweilt) nimmt der Spuk anscheinend ein Ende
<nagetier> jokrebel: auch außerhalb eines "java-fensters"?
<nagetier> ggf. mal eine andere java-version versuchen, man kann ja beide verwenden
<jokrebel> nagetier: ja - teile des freien Desktophintergrund blinken komplett schwarz (da verschwinden dort auch die Icons auf dem Hintergund)
<jokrebel> da ich ja jedesmal die Minute warten muss, bis es abdunkelt, hab ich noch nicht so intensiv testen können. Grad musste ich aber das Java-Fenster sogar erst noch maximieren. Erst dann hörte das Wilde geblinke auf
<jokrebel> und passiert wohl auch nicht immer; jetzt grad ging es problemlos raus aus dem Bildschirmschonmodus
<empedokles78> Ich wollte mir Krita downloaden, aber da kommt jetzt eine merkwürdige snaps box. Was ist das?
<DaVu> !snap
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/snap/
<le_bot> Title: snap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> "Um Snaps zu installieren oder zu löschen, benötigen Sie ein Ubuntu-Single-Sign-On-Konto"
<empedokles78> Noch nie gesehen.
<DaVu> Ja, einfach den Artikel lesen (muss ich auch noch machen ;) )
<empedokles78> Und dazu brauche ich extra ein Ubuntu-Spionage-Konto (will nicht)?
<DaVu> Wie hast du es denn versucht zu installieren?
<DaVu> via kommandozeile?
<empedokles78> Nein via Ubuntu-Software-Center.
<DaVu> dann mach mal ein Terminal auf und gib dort: sudo apt-get install krita 
<DaVu> ein
<DaVu> Dann sollte es auch ohne Snap möglich sein
<empedokles78> Ich habe eine ältere Kritaversion installiert. 2.9.7 glaub. Muss ich das erst deinstallieren?
<DaVu> oh
<DaVu> mach mal bitte ein Terminal auf und gibt dort: apt-cache policy krita | nc terbin.com 9999
<DaVu> da bekommst du eine URL zurück
<DaVu> die brauche ich
<DaVu> Der Befehl checkt, welche Version auf deinem Rechner installiert ist, und welche ggf. verfügbar sind
<DaVu> ist nichts böses ;)
<empedokles78> "nc: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution"
<empedokles78> 2.9.7 sagt Krita selbst.
<DaVu> ups
<DaVu> mein Fehler
<DaVu> apt-cache policy krita | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> ich hatte ein "m" vergessen
<DaVu> bei termbin.com
<DaVu> ich würde dennoch gern die Ausgabe des Befehls sehen, wenn das für dich ok ist
<empedokles78> http://termbin.com/3j0p
<DaVu> gut, welches Ubuntu nutzt du?
<empedokles78> 16.04 LTS.
<DaVu> Dann ist das die neueste Version für dich
<empedokles78> Schade, aber warum wird die neuere dann im Software-Center angezeigt?
<DaVu> gute Frage
<DaVu> Kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten
<koegs> weil sie dann über ein snap installiert wird
<DaVu> Vielleicht wird was neueres über Snap angeboten
<DaVu> ah, da war die Antwort schon 
<DaVu> ;)
<empedokles78> Also mit dem Ubuntukonto könnte ich sie trotz LTS 16.04 installieren?
<DaVu> offentsichtlich ja
<empedokles78> Ubuntu wird immer mehr zu Redmond. :)
<DaVu> Es steht dir ja auch frei selbst zu kompilieren
<empedokles78> Trau ich mir nicht zu.
<koegs> was für eine blödsinnige aussage
<koegs> du kannst dir die software immer noch selber kompilieren oder gucken ob es ein PPA gibt
<koegs> niemand zwingt dich snaps und einen account zu nutzen
<DaVu> empedokles78: ansonsten einfach mal #krita besuchen und dort um hilfe bitten
<empedokles78> koegs, es erinnert schon ziemlich an den iTunes-Store.
<DaVu> Ich denke, dort wird mal dir bzgl des kompilierens helfen können
<DaVu> Die Leute wollen die Dinge einfach. Für alle anderen ist die Kommandozeile ;)
<empedokles78> Genau, ich bin kein Techie.
<DaVu> Dann wirst du wohl mit den Gegebenheiten leben müssen
<DaVu> oder anfangen dich damit zu beschäftigen ;)
<DaVu> Grundlegend ist das alles keine Raketenwissenschaft. Ein wenig englisch-Kenntnisse, die Lust zum Probieren und höflich fragen können führt zu 95% zum Erfolg
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Vielleicht einfach auch erst mal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Krita/ lesen. Da wird wohl auch auf die snap Version eingegangen
<le_bot> Title: Krita › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> stimmt schon, aber: keine zeit für.
<DaVu> wo ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Krita und Krita Lime?
<DaVu> für letzteres gibt es ein PPA
<DaVu> empedokles78: https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<le_bot> Title: Krita Lime PPA : “Krita Lime” team (at launchpad.net)
<DaVu> "If you have Ubuntu 16.10 or newer, please use Krita from this repository, this is an officially recommended way alongside AppImage builds."
<DaVu> trifft jetzt nicht 100% auf dich zu, aber vielleicht eine Option?!
<DaVu> ah, nee...das wird nichts
<DaVu> "older versions of Ubuntu (including 16.04) are not supported by this repository"
<jokrebel> warum auch immer die mit 16.04 gelieferte Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu12 nicht reicht - sah jetzt keine Aussage über die Gründe, die ein neueres Krita zwingend nötig macht
<DaVu> jokrebel: vielleicht weil man einfach was neueres testen möchte
<DaVu> gibt nicht immer für alles DEN Grund ;)
<jokrebel> also Versionitis? ;-)
<DaVu> sozusagen ;)
<DaVu> Ich kann das aber schon ein wenig nachvollziehen. Wenn ich bei 16.04 bleiben möchte (wegen LTS), dann bin ich gezwungen entweder 2.9.7 zu verwenden, oder die Snaps zu nutzen (extra Konto)
<DaVu> oder ich muss mich halt mit dem Kompilieren auseinander setzen
<DaVu> alles keine schöne Lösung, wie ich finde
<empedokles78> Auf jeden Fall Austesterei. Aber es ist immerhin ein Versionssprung und Ubuntu wie erwähnt langsam im Unterstützen von neuer Software, wenn man ein stabiles System möchte.
<koegs> ja, man möchte ein stabiles system oder immer die neuste tollste software...
<DaVu> ^^
<koegs> und ein LTS ist.... für erstes :P
<empedokles78> Und Krita könnte sich evtl. in Sachen Bedienkomfort verbessert haben. Eine richtige Photoshop-Alternative gibt es ja unter Linux ned.
<DaVu> was ist mit Gimp?
<jokrebel> wo aber halt wieder die Frage bleibt, warum nicht einfach (das durchaus mit Sicherheitspatches versorgte!) 2.9.7 zu verwenden. Wenn da irgendwelche Bugs die nicht gefixt werden kann ich es verstehen. Wenn in der "neueren" Features wären, die man dringend benötigt vielleicht auch noch, aber so?...
<empedokles78> Grottenschlecht.
<DaVu> bzw. was stimmt da für dich nicht?
<empedokles78> Wenn du mich fragst. :)
<DaVu> Ich denke an Gimp muss man sich einfach gewöhnen
<DaVu> Dann ist es ziemlich dicht an PS dran
<DaVu> wenn auch nicht 100% so gut
<DaVu> aber das ist Krita auch nicht ;)
<empedokles78> jokrebel, ich werde beim jetztigen Krita bleiben.
<koegs> empedokles78: und bevor du weiter meckerst, nimm dir zeit zu lesen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1581713
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1581713 “Ubuntu Software always asks for an Ubuntu Single S...” : Bugs : gnome-software package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<empedokles78> DaVu, ich habe schon oft versucht damit klar zu kommen, aber ich finde die Sachen (im Gegensatz zu Photoshop das jeder ziemlich intuitiv bedienen kann) einfach nicht.
<koegs> da steht übrigens auch eine lösung ohne software-center account und dann weisst du auch warum der vergleich mit redmond hinkt
<DaVu> "aber ich finde die Sachen (im Gegensatz zu Photoshop das jeder ziemlich intuitiv bedienen kann) einfach nicht." -> ich sagte ja....Gewöhnungsbedürftig ;)
<empedokles78> koegs, nicht jeder ist ein Techie, der Vergleich hinkt nicht.
<empedokles78> Techies können auch Redmond umgehen.
<koegs> m(
<empedokles78> und wo soll da eine lösung stehen?
<koegs> das lesen überlasse ich dir
<DaVu> Bis auf das: "If you need a temporary workaround and don't want to see snaps, you should be able to uninstall snapd." sehe ich da aber auch keine Lösung
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Und die Diskussion Windows vs. Linux verlagern wir bitte wenn dann besser in den Offtopic kanal
<empedokles78> koegs, eine nicht-antwort.
<empedokles78> jokrebel, mein punkt war eher, dass ubuntu praktiken der monopolkonzerne übernimmt, was ich sehr unschön finde.
<DaVu> und das ist eine Diskussion für den OT-Bereich ;)
<DaVu> Hier gehts nur rein um den Support
<empedokles78> ok. :)
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Selbst diese Diskussion hat absolut nichts mit Support zu tun 
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> wenn dann hin und wieder dieses komische Blinkphänomen auftritt, macht es den Eindruck, als wär die Blinkfrequenz dann auch noch von der geschwindigkeit der Mausbewegung abhängig
<ShiroNeko> hi, i would like to know if there is any example how to check disk space via snmp with icinga2
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: there is already an check_disk if you install nagios-plugins, anyways maybe you wanna try #icinga
<ShiroNeko> Frickelpit: i am using echeck_disk, but it does not work with disks on remote hosts
<ShiroNeko> sorry, dachte ich wäre in #icinga
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: lies dir mal die Doku zu Master/Satellite bei icinga2 durch. ;)
<jokrebel> nächste Erkenntnis: auch ein maximieren eines anderen Fensters und wieder verkleinern scheint den (blinke-) Spuk zu beenden
<passt> ich möchte auf ein ub1604 system daten als root schreiben, das aber per rsync/ssh von einem remote system aus. Wie mache ich das wo root in ubuntu nicht zum anmelden erlaubt ist?
<jokrebel> mit sudo?
<jokrebel> und warum nicht als der user?
<passt> ich will den befehl von dem remote system starten.
<passt> deshlab nicht sudo
<DaVu> kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle helfen. Ich habe das schon mal gefragt aber vergessen. 
<DaVu> http://termbin.com/5iix
<DaVu> wie kann ich per Kommandozeile die 2.4.8-3 installieren?
<passt> also: rsync -avRXA --numeric-ids meineverzeichnis/meinedateien -e ssh root@ub1604:/zielpfad/
<passt> jokrebel: Es geht eigentlich um eine  Datensicherung, die per rsync als root erstelle. 
<koegs> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/92123/rsync-all-files-of-remote-machine-over-ssh-without-root-user
<le_bot> Title: ubuntu - rsync all files of remote machine over SSH without root user? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<k1l> DaVu: sudo apt install paketname=versionsnummer
<DaVu> danke +1
<passt>  koegs: Titel liest sich gut
<koegs> passt: du brauchst --rsync-path
<passt> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync/#Gesamtes-System-mit-root-Rechten
<le_bot> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> Das ist genau mein Fall :)
<passt> danke, für die Tipps. Das werde ic h mir gleich in der noch verbleibenden Sonne zu Gemüte führen.
<jokrebel> weitere Feststellung zu meinem zeitweiligen Grafikfehler: Rechner wird aus dem Bildschimschonmudus duch kurze Mausbewegung geweckt. Hnitergrund blinkt unregelmäßig schwarz. Tue ich dann nichts mehr hört das blinken anscheinend auch wieder auf, wenn nach der eingestellten Minute die langsame Monitorabdunklung wieder von neuem beginnt
<jokrebel> was übrigens noch auffällt: beim abdunkeln bleibt der Mauszeiger und da TV-Browser Icon in der Taskleiste in voller Helligkeit, bis der Monitor komplett schwarz und die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ausgeschatet ist. Dieses Verhalten war allerdings schon immer so und hat mich nicht großartig getört. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es auch damit zusammen hängt.
<jokrebel> ah! Und auf das Schwarze blinkende draufklicken beendet es auch. ...ooO( kann das sein, dass ich seit dem auch keine Erinnerungspopups des TV-Browsers mehr erhalte? )
<jokrebel> Ahja - und mit zusätzlichem externen Monitor, ist das schwarze Blinken auf diesem Externen (wo sich gerade der Mauszeiger befand vielleicht? = ... mal weiter testen
<jokrebel> diesmal war der Mauszeiger beim Anspringen der Bildschirmabdunklung auf dem Laptopdisplay. Nach dem kurzen berühren der Maus sprangen beide Anzeigen wieder an (das dauert dann immer kurz) und dann blinkten bei beiden die Hintergründe schwarz bis zum klick darauf. Wirklich keine ne Idee, was da im argen sein könnte?
<jokrebel> oh. Manche Erkenntnisse waren wohl nur Zufälle. Nun ist es auch wieder passiert obwohl das Java-Programm TV-Browser beendet war. Und das schwarze Hintergrundblinken war auf dem externen Monitor, der Mauszeiger befand sich aber auf dem Hauptschirm diesmal.
<Guest36179> Ich habe mein aktuelles 15.10 (4.2) zerschossen; beim Installieren des KDE-Desktops ist die HD "übergelaufen"; eine alte Version (3.19?) läuft noch; kann ich von hier aus neu restaurieren/upgraden?
<Guest36179> es gibt Ärge im Paketmanagger
<Guest36179> es gibt Ärge im Paketmanager
<spY|da> Guest36179, du meinst eine alte kernel version läuft noch?
<Guest36179> ja
<spY|da> hast du schon versucht den neusten kernel nochmal zu installieren?
<Guest36179> ich kann nicht mal das fehlerhafte KDE-Geraffel nicht entfernen
<Guest36179> nein habe ich nicht versucht
<Guest36179> nur den Kernel installieren?
<Guest36179> gibts da ein wiki?
<spY|da> ich persönlich würde jetzt zusehen das mein system wieder vom aktuellen kernel startet und dann aufräumen 
<jokrebel> paste doch mal die komplette Meldung
<jokrebel> Guest36179: und ein df vielleicht
<jokrebel> vielleicht schafft sogar ein "apt-get autoremove" und ein "apt-get clean" grad mal so viel Platz, dass man wieder vernünftig weiter machen kann. Aber wenn tatsächlich die Platte voll ist, sollte man trotzdem dringend aufräumen/erweitern 
<Guest36179> also das Startverhalten ist schon seltsam. da gibts vermutlich auch Probs mit dem UEFI, weil beim Starten erst mal ne Meldung vom initramfs kommt; nach reboot kommt dann der Auswahlbildschirm mit Ubuntu-Versionen; da geht nur die 3.19(?); dann kommt ein Splashscreen und ich muss 1:30 warten; dann erst kommt der login
<spY|da> also Fehlermeldungen von Paketmanagern helfen uns ungemein weiter 
<Guest36179> vielleicht Neuinstallation; aber wie gehe am besten mit den alten Daten um - Programme/home/Konfigurationen
<jokrebel> viel gesagt. Bitte ein paar NoPastes dazu liefern. df und ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" fürs erste. Komplett in einem NoPasteService wie paste.ubuntu.com zB.
<jokrebel> -viel + wie
<Guest36179> k
<Guest36179> geschafft: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24269645/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<spY|da> Guest36179, und wie gehts weiter?
<spY|da> Guest36179, wir brauchen noch ein df -h
<Guest36179> oh sorry...
<Guest36179> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24269751/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<spY|da> /dev/sda5        65G     59G  2,9G   96% /
<Guest36179> spY|da, ja da isser übergalaufen
<Guest36179> ich kann aber Platz schaffen
<Guest36179> ich hab noch 20GB frei 
<spY|da> wo hast du 20gb frei?
<Guest36179> auf der SSD sind noch 20GB frei
<Guest36179> da muss ich dann mit einem externen System booten und die 20GB anflanschen :)
<spY|da> das ist mir zu hoch 
<Guest36179> spY|da, auf der SSD-Festplatte sind noch 20GB unbenutzter Speicher frei - unpartitioniert
<spY|da> Guest36179, ajo dann hast du recht, koenntest du mit gparted cd starten und umshiften
<Guest36179> gibts dann auch ne Möglichkeit den Kernel upgraden und 16.04 zu installieren?
<koegs> Sauberer wäre Daten sicher und neu zu installieren
<Guest36179> Daten+config+programme sichern und neu installieren?
<spY|da> wenn ein upgrade zu 16.04 sowieso gewollte ist ja
<spY|da> sauberer und vorallem schneller
<Guest36179> ok  .. *seufz*
<koegs> 15.10 ist ja schon raus ausm Support, wäre sowieso Mal Zeit ;)
<Guest36179> stimmt
<Guest36179> ich hab sogar noch ein 14.04 laufen - kann ich nicht ändern wegen der AMD-Grafik
<Guest36179> ist 'ne AMD APU mit HD6550D Grafik
<Guest36179> da gibts wohl noch keine Möglichkeit bis jetzt
<Guest36179> wegen der Treiber
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-29
<pLaTo0n> moin
<vlt> Moin.
<jokrebel> gibt es einen einfachen Weg, vorübergehend nicht den aktuellen sondern den vorherigen Kernel booten zu lassen? 
<jokrebel> also wie es händisch einmalig geht, weiß ich. 
<leszek> grub-customizer ist nen schönes grafisches tool, dass den standard boot eintrag recht einfach setzen lässt. Ansonsten müsstest du das manuell machen in der grub.cfg
<jokrebel> aber da der aktuelle Probleme zu machen scheint, würde ich gerne vorerst immer den Vorgänger nutzen
<jokrebel> leszek: hm ok
<jokrebel> danke
<nagetier> jokrebel: grub-reboot, gemacht habe ich das allerdings noch nicht :)
<nagetier> die man sieht aber übersichtlich aus..
<koegs> jokrebel: GRUB_DEFAUL=saved
<jokrebel> nagetier: Laut Wiki Funktion:Setzt den Standard-Eintrag im GRUB-2-Auswahlmenü einmalig für das nächste Starten des Rechners.
<koegs> und GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true
<nagetier> jokrebel: ist doch das was du suchst?
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ne - eher "einstweilen" bis der nächsthöhere Kernel ausgeliefert ist. Was ja vermutlich nicht schon nächsten Reboot (vermtulich sogar noch heute) sein wird
<nagetier> ah.. ok
<jokrebel> koegs: und das bewirkt dann was? Dass sich das System merkt, mit welchem Kernel ich zuletzt gebootet hatte? Das wär zB. ne Variante
<koegs> jokrebel: genau
<jokrebel> perfekt, und geht. Danke koegs 
<jokrebel> tjo - gut gemeint, nur auch nicht die Lösung. Leider tritt mein Hintergrund-blinkt-schwarz-Phänomen auch mit älterem Kernel doch auf...
<leszek> jokrebel: ein grafikkarten problem ?
<leszek> bzw. treiber
<wallie> Hallo zusammen, hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem letzten cups Update?
<wallie> auf 16.04.2
<jokrebel> leszek: möglicherweise
<leszek> jokrebel: um welchen treiber bzw. grafikkarte geht es denn ?
<jokrebel> leider nur schwer reproduzierbar, falls Du Dir den Backlog antun willst ;-)
<leszek> das sind die grafikkarten probleme immer. Teilweise sogar auf gleichen chips nicht
<jokrebel> 09:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265] (rev ff)
<leszek> oder vermeintlich gleichen
<jokrebel> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)
<leszek> jokrebel: mit dem radeon treiber vermute ich
<leszek> uff beide karten in einem rechner und so ein umschaltspiel wie bei nvidia ? Oder sind das zwei verschiedene rechner ?
<jokrebel> das könnt ich aktuell gar nicht beantworten, da ich es bisher (wohl fäschlicherweise) mit dem letzten Kernelupdate in Verbindung brachte
<leszek> jokrebel: inxi, wenn du das installiert hast kann dir mit inxi -v4 anzeigen welcher treiber verwendet wird
<jokrebel> ööhm - ne ;-) Ein Laptop der Marke Thoshiba. Und die zwei Einträge stammen halt aus lspci
<leszek> uff
<leszek> Ich vermute mal ein intel cpu mit integrierter karte und dann eine dedizierte amd grafikeinheit
<leszek> schau mal wirklich nach welche karte da wirklich verwendet wird. Evtl. kannst du das im BIOS/EFI auch festlegen
<jokrebel> leszek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24273503/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> leszek: 2 Grafikeinheiten? Uff - das wär mir neu ;-)
<leszek> ja siehst du ja im inxi output Card-1 und Card-2
<leszek> was mich wundert ist, dass der amdgpu treiber anscheinend geladen wird aber mesa für 3d geschichten den intel nutzt xD
<leszek> entweder ist inxi auch verwirrt, aber ich bin es jedenfalls. So etwas hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Deshalb schau wirklich mal im bios nach, ob du da die interne intel nicht abschalten kannst. Das würde evtl. schon helfen 
<jokrebel> oioioi - ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass dieses Laptop nur eine GraKa hat. Und die lief bis vor kurzem ja auch prima (wenn auch nicht mit der tollsten Auflösung)
<jokrebel> leszek: Ksnn mich jetzt nicht erinnern, dass da was gewesen wäre (war schon des öfteren im BIOS) aber ich schau gleich mal kurz. Moment...
<leszek> jokrebel: hast du nen link oder ne genaue bezeichnung des toshiba laptops ?
<jokrebel> leszek: Also im BIOS find ich nichts, was irgendwie Richtung Grafik aussieht. Virtualisierung könnt ich abschalten, aber das wird es ja wohl kaum sein.
<jokrebel> leszek: Ist ein Thoshiba Satellite Skullcandy
<jokrebel> L50 B23 h
<leszek> jokrebel: also amd hat auch hybridgrafik wie ich sehe: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/
<le_bot> Title: Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> jokrebel: das amd teil hast du 
<jokrebel> na toll :/
<jokrebel> jetzt war ich froh, keine Optimus-Quark eingekauft zu haben und nun dies...
<leszek> und was ich so lese, hat toshiba das mit absicht im bios deaktiviert, man kann also nur die eine karte nutzen xD
<jokrebel> und nun?
<leszek> ich schau gerade das hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-ckiKQotNw
<le_bot> Title: Enable Hybrid Switchable Graphics on Linux - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<leszek> wobei in deinem fall ja irgendwie die amd karte schon genutzt wird
<leszek> jokrebel: aber versuchen kannst du es ja mal
<leszek> weil bei dir ja intel als mesa 3d verwendet wird, wo ich ja vermute, dass es daran liegen könnte
<jokrebel> nun, ich steh mit grafik auf Kiegsfuß ;-) jedenfalls sagt xrandr: xrandr --listproviders
<jokrebel> Providers: number : 2
<jokrebel> Provider 0: id: 0x65 cap: 0x9, Source Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 3 outputs: 3 associated providers: 1 name:modesetting
<jokrebel> Provider 1: id: 0x3f cap: 0x4, Source Offload crtcs: 0 outputs: 0 associated providers: 1 name:TOPAZ @ pci:0000:09:00.0
<leszek> das erste ist intel, das zweite amd
<leszek> das sieht man am namen der zweiten
<leszek> das erste modesetting ist der treiber der für neuere intels quasi verwendet wird (da ist der intel treiber nicht der beste, deswegen wird der nicht mehr verwendet)
<jokrebel> leszek: aktuell: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<jokrebel> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 5500 (Broadwell GT2)
<leszek> yep das ist das was auch inxi ausgegeben hat
<jokrebel> irgendwie ist mir dieser GraKavoodoo zu hoch
<jokrebel> und nun?
<leszek> ja hybridgrakas sind die ausgeburt der hölle
<leszek> nunja jokrebel ich weiß da so genau auch nicht bescheid. Such mal im ubuntuusers forum nach amd hybridgrafik. Da gibts sicherlich anleitungen und tipps. Man kann z.B. versuchen den Intel Treiber zu verwenden, anstatt modesettings. Wobei ich mir nicht mal sicher bin was du nun tatsächlich verwendest. Inxi zeigt ja amdgpu an und da ist mir in Sachen Grafikfehlern momentan nix bekannt
<jokrebel> wär also durchaus denkbar, dass ich es noch mehr verschlechtere, wenn ich da rum experimentiere? 
<leszek> jokrebel: möglich wäre es. Deshalb Backup machen (bei btrfs ein bootbares snapshot z.B. anlegen) 
<jokrebel> hab kein btrfs und bin mit meinen ext4/4 soweit auch glücklich
<jokrebel> leszek: vielleicht find ich mich auch erst mal mit diesem zeitweiligen schwarzen Hintergrundblinkerei ab. Manche Bugs erledigen sich ja auch von selbst
<jokrebel> Und das Würgaround "einfach draufklicken und es beendet die wilde Blinkerei" ist ja nun auch nicht SO aufwändig
<leszek> ext4 hat leider keine snapshots (da gabs mal was wurde aber nie richtig übernommen). Wenn du das nicht auf lvm laufen hast wirst du dann auch kein so richtiges snapshot machen können, außer du schnappst dir ne 2 Platte und clonest deinen aktuellen status
<leszek> jokrebel: alternativ kannst du ja mal mit compiz einstellungen rumspielen. Evtl. kann da irgendeine einstellung für die grafischen effekte bereits das problem lösen.
<leszek> Konkret welche kann ich aber leider nicht sagen, dass ist zulange her, dass ich compiz genutzt habe
<jokrebel> das wär aktuell ein bisschen zu viel Aufwand fürs erste
<jokrebel> leszek: Du meinst im CCSM mal suchen?
<leszek> yep
<leszek> mal versuchen ob du da einige effekte vielleicht mal ausschalten kannst um zu schauen ob es hilft
<jokrebel> wär mal noch n Ansatz für weitere experiment - danke derweil
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe mir einen router mit 2 Internetleitungen aufgebaut (über Vlan getrennt), darüber versuche ich jetzt ein policy based routing zu implementieren. Das funktioniert aber nur dann denn ich "rp_filter" auf 0 oder 2 stelle.
<yogg> Aufgrund meiner 2 routingtabellen ist mir aber nicht klar warum der strict mode nicht funktioniert
<yogg> gibt es irgendwo eine beschreibung wie rp_filter genau umgesetzt wurde bzw. funktioniert?
<koegs> yogg: rp_filter guckt sich an über welches interface ein paket reinkommt und was die source-addresse ist
<koegs> wenn dann keine (Rückroute) zu der Source-Adresse auf diesem Interface existiert, dann wird das paket verworfen
<koegs> eigentlich genau wie hier beschrieben https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImprovedNetworking/KernelSecuritySettings
<le_bot> Title: ImprovedNetworking/KernelSecuritySettings - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<yogg> koegs: soweit habe ich es bereits verstanden, nur tritt bei mir folgendes auf: Client sendet ping an 8.8.8.8 (10.0.0.3 -> 8.8.8.8) router macht ein mangle damit es über routing tabelle B für die zweite Internetleitung läuft. Es wird dann auch noch ein SNAT gemacht (1.2.3.4 -> 8.8.8.8)
<yogg> koegs: das funktioniert auch alles, aber dann kommt das Paket zurück (8.8.8.8 -> 1.2.3.4), jetzt sollte rp_filter in der routintabelle B nachschauen und die route finden, aber aus irgendeinem Grund scheint das nicht zu geschehen und das Paket wird verworden (außer ich stelle rp_filter auf 0 oder 2 was dann klarerweise funktioniert)
<yogg> kann es sein das rp_filter immer in der "main" Tabelle nachsieht egal welche "ip rule" Regel greifen würde? Das würde mein Problem erklären
<koegs> yogg: kann ich jetzt nicht 100%ig sagen, aber wir haben auf unseren Systemen auch mehere Routing-Tabellen und da eigentlich keine Probleme mit rp_filter so lange das Paket über das richtige Interface kommt
<koegs> kommt das paket denn tatsächlich über vlan.(2) rein und ist die Route auch für vlan.(2)
<koegs> das sind eigentlich die beiden kriterien
<yogg> koegs: "from all iif eth0.256 lookup lte" und in table lte gibt es 3 Einträge (default gateway, das netz zum default gateway und der weg zu 10.0.0.3). Sollte eigentlich alles sein was gebraucht wird, aber ich schaue nochmal drüber eventuell übersehe ich was
<NTQ> Hi. Kennt jemand ein Tool, das meinen Mauszeiger bei Erreichen eines Bildschirmrandes automatisch an den gegenüberliegenden Bildschirmrand teleportiert? Hintergrund: xrandr will meinen externen Bildschirm nicht links neben meinen Laptopbildschirm platzieren.
<ppq> lol
<ppq> NTQ, wie lautet dein xrandr befehl und was ist die fehlermeldung? vorab bitte die ausgabe von "xrandr" in den pastebin
<NTQ> ppq: Ich nutze einfach arandr dafür. Ich kann dir soviel sagen, dass es Anfang letzten Jahres noch ging. Wenn ich den externen Bildschirm links haben will, flackert alles ein bisschen und dann ist er doch rechts. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich etwas falsch mache. Aber gerne zeige ich dir die Ausgabe von xrandr. Moment
<ppq> NTQ, arandr erzeugt ja auch nur xrandr-befehle, manchmal fehlerhaft
<ppq> hatte ich auch letztens bei einem muli-monitor setup
<ppq> die xrandr syntax ist leicht genug, das einfach mal zu fuß zu machen :)
<NTQ> Ich glaube ich habe das irgendwann auch mal von Hand zu Fuß gemacht und es wollte dennoch nicht. Hier die Ausgabe: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423626/
<le_bot> Title: Anmelden › Portal › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> xrandr --output DP-3 --auto --left-of LVDS-1-1
<NTQ> Hm... es geht. Faszinierend. Mein Aufruf damals war aber komplizierter, da ich immer noch die Auflösung und alles angegeben habe. Na gut. Dann geht es doch. Strange. Danke. Aber die Mauslösung wäre auch witzig gewesen. :-D
<ppq> pack es in ein skript und erstell einen witzigen .desktop starter :)
<NTQ> ;-)
<NTQ> ppq: Kannst du dir das erklären? Ich habe gerade mit "sudo apt install" ein Programm installiert, dann wurde der Bildschirm schwarz und mein externen Bildschirm war wieder rechts angeordnet. Das Programm war hamser-applet und hamster-indicator
<bekks> dmesg angucken. X server log angucken. Glaskugeleinsätze bis morgen früh 08:00 Uhr müssen separat bezahlt werden.
<NTQ> bekks: Weder in dmesg, noch in Xorg.1.log stehen Fehler oder vergleichbares.
<bekks> Und im Xorg.log ?
<NTQ> bekks: Es gibt nur Xorg.0.log und Xorg.1.log. Das 1er scheint das aktuelle zu sein, wenn man nach dem Zeitstempel geht.
<NTQ> Dann sind da noch 1, 2, 3, 4 und 5 aus dem Juli 2015 :-D
<NTQ> 2, 3, 4, 5 meinte ich natürlich
<k1l_> xorg.0.log
<ppq> NTQ, und die ~/.xsession-errors
<NTQ> ppq: Da stehen leider keine Zeitstempel, aber laut ls -l war die letzte Änderung 24.3.2015. Der letzte Eintrag ist aber ein "fatal IO error 11".
<NTQ> So schlimm ist es jetzt ja auch nicht. Mit xrandr konnte ich es ja wieder korrigieren. Es ist nur komisch.
<NTQ> Was aber auch nicht funktioniert. Wenn ich meinen Laptop ohne externen Bildschirm in den Standby schicke, dann einen anschließe und aus dem Standby aufwecke, erscheint kein Login-Bildschirm. Ich muss ihn dann wieder in Standby schicken, den externen Monitor abklemmen, aufwecken, einloggen und dann erst den externen Bildschirm anschließen. Damit komme ich zwar auch mittlerweile zurecht, aber ist eben auch komisch.
<NTQ> Manchmal schmiert dabei auch Gnome 3 komplett ab und zieht alle offenen Anwendungen mit sich. Teilweise komme ich dann nur mittels Neustart wieder rein.
<NTQ> Ich habe aber auch keine Idee, wie ich das anständig debuggen und Informationen für einen anständigen Bugreport sammeln könnte.
<nagetier> NTQ: Du sprichst dabei von einem Laptop, der primäre Bildschirm ist fest verbaut?
<NTQ> nagetier: genau
<nagetier> Ok, wollte es nur erfragen.. ne Lösung habe ich nicht
<jokrebel> Schreibtisch umbauen und Monitor/Laptop tauschen -> done .... *duck*
<NTQ> hehe
<nagetier> Konnte man den Login-Bildschirm nicht fest auf einen Anschluss binden?..
<NTQ> An diesem Schreibtisch bin ich eh nur einmal die Woche. Aber umbauen kann ich ihn schlecht. ;-)
<jokrebel> so n Aufwand für ein mal die Woche? 
<NTQ> Hätte ja eine Kleinigkeit sein können.
<sheldon_cc> Hi!
<sheldon_cc> Ich habe 15.04 installiert und er weigert sich, ein update und upgrade auf irgendeine Version zu machen. Ich hab schon einige Seiten aus der Googlesuche durchgearbeitet, aber noch immer stehe ich im Regen und kann Linux nicht upgraden. Wieso ist das so schwierig?
<k1l> sheldon_cc: weil du viel zu lange gewartet hast. 15.04 ist seit anfang 2016 tot
<k1l> sheldon_cc: was passiert, wenn du "sudo do-release-upgrade" im terminal machst?
<k1l> wenn du nicht bock hast, alle 6 monate zur nächsten version zu aktualisieren, solltest du besser bei der LTS bleiben. also 14.04, 16.04 und danach 18.04. da hast du dann immer 3-5 jahre zeit zu warten.
<sheldon_cc> "an upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool."
<k1l> ok, dann mach mal "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<sheldon_cc> oh, jetzt geht was
<k1l> ja, danach musst du dann von 15.10 zu 16.04 mit "sudo do-release-upgrade" weiter machen nach dem reboot wenn das hier durch ist
<sheldon_cc> super, danke. Muss erst noch Speicher auf \boot frei machen, sagt es. Aber da konnte mir google bereits helfen vorhin...
<sheldon_cc> Danke ;-)
<k1l> sheldon_cc: du musst alte kernel entfernen
<k1l> mach mal "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig die url hier
<sheldon_cc> das hab ich vorhin erst gemacht. Wusste ich vorher leider nicht
<sheldon_cc> http://termbin.com/9cby
<k1l> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-56-generic linux-image-3.19.0-51-generic
<sheldon_cc> ah, super, danke
<sheldon_cc> Du bist ein ubuntu-Genie, stimmts?
<k1l> nein, aber ich hab genug erfahrung mit usern, die zu lange gewartet haben und dann solche probleme haben :)
<sheldon_cc> Kam mir nicht lange vor, aber der Rechner lag ne Weile in der Ecke und wurde nicht eingeschaltet. Aber, dass das schon fast 1 Jahr her sein soll? Unfassbar.
<sheldon_cc> Mittlerweile ist alles durchgelaufen, hab jetzt 16.irgendwas. Danke nochmal, dein Support war wirklich hilfreich und auf den Punkt. Sowas findet man wirklich nicht jeden Tag.
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-30
<padonak8576> ihr seid alle voll die richtigen fotzen ich hoffe ihr werdet alle an eurer dummheit noch viel mehr erkranken ihr kranken schweine und bastarde ... arschlöcher
<DaVu> jokrebel: ^^ ich bitte doch drim
<DaVu> *drum
<DaVu> hat sich eh schon erledigt ;)
<Bish> war da jemand mit dem irc support nicht zufrieden
<Bish> er hofft wir erkranken und nennt uns dann erkrankt
<k1l> das ist ein user, der vor jahren schon nervig war (google mal snowlinux) und deswegen gebannt war überall und scheinbar auch volljährig jetzt immer noch nicht reifer geworden zu sein
<DaVu> Einfach nicht Wert sich über sowas zu wundern ;)
<Bish> ich finds aus psychologischer sicht interesssant, die person nicht so sehr
<pLaTo0n> moin
<ShiroNeko> hat hier zufällig jemand erfahrung mit proxmox unter ubuntu 16.04?
<sdx23> ShiroNeko: einfach fragen.
<ShiroNeko> bin auf der suche nach einem howto für proxmox unter 16.04
<deem> ShiroNeko: warum nimmst du nicht einfach die fertige iso?
<ShiroNeko> deem: wollte mein laufendes ubuntu eigentlich behalten und kein resetup machen
<deem> du willst proxmox auf deinem desktop client installieren?
<ShiroNeko> geht mir auch prinzipiell nur um ein webinterface für kvm
<ShiroNeko> deem: nein, kleiner heimserver
<ShiroNeko> soll halb ab und an mal ne vm laufen, genug ressourcen sind ja da
<ShiroNeko> gäste auch ausschließlich linux, kein windows
<deem> https://www.webvirtmgr.net/
<multistorm> Hello ich habe ein kleines Problem auf meinem ubuntu 16.04 läuft ein apache (alles lokal) mit PHP ich habe heute das SSL eingerichtet (Anleitung ubuntu-users) Funktioniert auch leider bekomme ich jetzt im log folgende 2 Fehlermeldungen: 
<multistorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24282430/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<multistorm> kann das daher kommen das ich die SSL Zertifikate überschrieben habe ? --> ich hatte gesehen das in der ssl-conf schon ein zertifikat eingetragen war
<bekks> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32211301/ssl-error-ssl3-get-server-certificatecertificate-verify-failed
<le_bot> Title: php - SSL error SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<multistorm> bekks: okay das könnte passen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich as richtig verstehe, mein englisch könnte echt etwas besser sein, ich soll das Server Zertifikat kopieren (ich denke mal damit ist das gemeint was ich für den Apache gemacht habe) aber wohin kopieren ?
<multistorm> nach /etc/ssl/certs/ ?
<bekks> Wenn dort deine Zertifikate liegen, ja.
<multistorm> bekks: naja das für den Apache nicht, aber das scheint das allgemeine Zertifikate verzeichnis zu sein :-)
<multistorm> bekks: so einfach war es wohl nicht oder muss ich das Zertifikat noch irgendwie registrieren ?
<multistorm> okay irgendwas stimmt nicht das kopierte Zertifikat hat irgendwie nur 0 byte
<multistorm> ich muss erstmal los, melde mich ggf. morgen nochmal-> Danke erstmal für die Hilfe, ich denke der weg ist schonmal richtig
<ulme> nabend
<ulme> Ich habe gerade einen zweiten Ubuntu Rechner ins Netzwerk gebracht. Wie schicke ich schnell und einfach Dateien von einen Rechner zum anderen? telnet? scp? Oder eine andere Idee? Muss mich in beides gerade einlesen.
<bekks> scp.
<ulme> Mmmh, dachte ich mir. DaNke für die Entscheidungshilfe. :)
<ppq> ulme, ich mag filezilla, das kann auch sftp (also das vom openssh-server). einfach port 22 angeben. ist etwas komfortabler als scp mit dem integrierten file manager
<mgolisch> oder sftp://servername
<ulme> Filezilla ist ein guter Tip. Möchte aber gerne gerade im Terminal bleiben.
<mgolisch> oder sshfs mit autofs
<mgolisch> funktioniert ganz gut find ich
<ulme> Als kleiner ftp-Server käme ja auch noch vsftp in Frage. Habe aber seit einiger Zeit nicht am Rechner gesessen und bin gerade ein wenig unsicher.
<bekks> Dann lieber sshfs, da brauchst du nicht mal einen Server einzurichten.
<ulme> autofs probiere ich aus, danke
<ppq> ulme, ja, bleib besser bei der sftp-funktionalität vom ssh-server, da kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen. im gegensatz zu gammel-ftp.
<ulme> Ich denke ich mach mich morgen dran. :)
<sash_> https://youtu.be/d4JBCds96vA
<le_bot> Title: GoPro Karma Drone – Hands-on (deutsch) - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<sash_> Sind aber auch 1.5k €
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-31
<pLaTo0n> moin
<deathleff> Hallo. Xubuntu16.10 hat plötzlich kein Gefallen mehr an WLAN. Adapter sind sichtbar via lspci/lsusb aber nicht mehr via iwconfig. Das Netzwerkmanagement-Applet in der Xubuntu-Hauptleiste bietet auch nur noch Netz via Kupfer an.
<deathleff> Weder interner PCI WLAN-Adapter im Lenovo T410, noch USB Adapter werden eingebunden. Das kam von einem reboot zum nächsten.
<deathleff> Jemand eine Idee/Ansatz das Problem zu beheben?
<deathleff> Unter Win10*hust* läuft WLAN wie gewohnt, ist prallel installiert.
<nifu> deathleff: Spontan keine Idee. Gab es vielleicht Updates die neue Treiber mitgebracht haben? Zeigt er denn verfügbare WLANs an? Ansonsten mal ohne Networkmanager versuchen 
<sash_> deathleff: Sagt denn iwlist scan noch was?
<deathleff> nifu, kein Update des Körnel o.ä. iwconfig zeigt keine WLAN-Adapter mehr wie gewohnt, fleiches gilt auch für iwscan...sehr komisch, werde wohl neu aufsetzen müssen.
<deathleff> *gleiches
<nifu> Nochmal USB Port wechseln des WLAN Dongel oder den NetworkManager mal komplet deinstallieren. 
<jokrebel> Rfkill list
<deathleff> jokrebel, nein der killswitch ist nicht aus versehen reingesprungen :)
<deathleff> apt remove networkmanager probieren, wirklich?
<koegs> nee
<jokrebel> Da sieht man auch ggf. Softblocked (seufz)
<deathleff> Komisch halt das sie HW-Seitig erkannt werden, aber nicht zu managen/aktivieren sind.
<jokrebel> Aber wie du meinst. Bin eh nur am Handy und in der Arbeit
<jokrebel> Gl
<deathleff> Nee will da nicht mit der Brechstange ran
<deathleff> lspci
<deathleff> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35) <-- Da isser, iwconfig schweigt sich aus, nur loopback und kupfer interface.
<koegs> "ip a s" zeigt den auch nicht?
<deathleff> nein
<deathleff> lo und kupfer
<deathleff> kein funk
<deathleff> gleiches wenn ich wlan adapter per usb stecke.
<koegs> bleibt noch dmesg und syslog um zu schauen ob er da was meckert
<koegs> und einfach mal reboot hast du schon probiert? :D
<deathleff> koegs, i tried to turn it off and on again :) live-system oder das parallel installierte win10 funkt ganz normal. syslog und oot log bringen das übliche device erkannt, keine fehler.
<deathleff> *boot
<deathleff> riecht nach neuinstallation, aber diesmal die lts.
<multistorm> Servus, ich bin immer noch dabei ein kleines oder doch nicht so kleines SSL Problem zu lösen, und zwar geht es darum das ich im Log des Apache Server Folgenden Fehler bekomme wenn ich über SSL zugreife: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24282430/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<multistorm> es scheint als läge dies daran das das Zertigfikat logischerweise selber Zertifiert ist den es geht ja um den Localhost
<deem> multistorm: das is wohl eher was für den apache channel
<deem> oder fürs offtopic
<multistorm> was ich in der Zwischenzeit noch versucht habe ist das ich einen Softlink des Zertifikates nach /etc/ssl/certs gelegt habe
<multistorm> gestern habe ich das im offtopic angesprochen und die haben mich hier her geschickt
<ShiroNeko> hi, ist es möglich mir auf command line folgende infos zu einem User anzeigen zu lassen: Real Name, Create Date und Last Login?
<deem> multistorm: das is halt schon ziemlich speziell und hat weniger mit ubuntu direkt zu tun
<deem> multistorm: außerdem ist der snippet nicht komplett
<ppq> deem, gestern wurde er mit dem selben anliegen aus dem offtopic hierher geschickt ;-)
<deem> ppq: wenn ihr sagt, dass das hier ok ist. von mir aus :)
<deem> ShiroNeko: es gibt wohl ein tool namens "finger", dass das kann
<ppq> deem, multistorm, naja ich kann da eh nicht helfen, mir ists egal ;)
<multistorm> ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob es ein Config Problem von ubuntu ist ob der Apache müll macht oder das son **** PHP Kam ist
<deem> multistorm: dann zeig doch mal bitte die komplette fehlermeldung (auch ein paar zeilen darüber) und die vhost config
<multistorm> okay mom...
<multistorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24287390/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> multistorm: das is ne fehlermeldung von php. nicht vom apachen
<deem> was immer dein php da tut. es macht es falsch
<deem> vermutlich fehlt da ein modul. und passwörter würde ich niemals nie nicht per get übermitteln. das ja ekelig :/
<multistorm> deem: ja das ist gut möglich das es am PHP liegt, Falsch machen ist hier so nicht leicht zu beantworten, auf dem LiveServer mit Gültigem Zertifikat klappt der gleiche Code ohne Problem das mit dem Passwort und GET jo sehe ich genauso (Das habe ich nicht Programmiert) ich bin eh gerade dabei das Projekt aufzuräumen, aberdas gehört wirklich nicht mehr hier her :-)
<multistorm> die frage ist nur wie ich da weiter vorgehe 
<deem> wie gesagt. dein php versucht das zertifikat zu öffnen und scheitert dabei
<nifu> Wieso muss das PHP denn auf der Zertifikat zugreifen? 
<multistorm> nifu: das weiss ich auch nicht das scheint sone art Std. von PHP zu sein wenn es mit SSL arbeitet
<koegs> nope
<nifu> Dem PHP ist das zertifikat des Webservers erstmal egal 
<multistorm> ich denke mal es muss ja die Verschlüsselte Daten interpretieren?
<deem> ssl läuft nur vom client zum webserver
<multistorm> das ist dan wirklich komisch
<deem> dem php "dahinter" ist das ziemlich hupe
<nifu> multistorm: Bin jetzt kein PHP Entwickler aber das PHP sollte nicht auf das SSL-zertifikat vom Webserver zugreifen. Nur der Apache liefert das zertifikat an den client aus für die SSL-Verbindung. 
<multistorm> nifu: würde ich auch so sehen
<nifu> Was macht denn das PHP in /var/www/html/builtt_plattform_web/IT/func/PHP_functions.php on line 213 ?
<nifu> Hast du schon die Google Ergebnisse zu "SSL operation failed with code 1" durch? 
<multistorm> einen teil ja
<nifu> In 1-2 Einträgen schreiben User das der Fehler zustande kommt weil es ein Selfsign Zertifikat ist
<koegs> multistorm: du solltest gucken was PHP_functions.php in Zeile 213 genau macht
<koegs> evtl. ist da ein hardcoded zugriff auf das SSL-Zertifikat drin (warum auch immer)
<koegs> das hat definitiv nix mehr mit apache+ssl zu tun
<multistorm> ne vermutlich nicht
<multistorm> ich suche die zeile gerade aber ich denke auch ich werde mal im PHP bereich schauen müssen
<nifu> Ich vermute die PHP Warning kommt nur wegen dem Selfsign Zertifikat 
<nifu> Du hast ja auch geschrieben das es auf dem Live Server mit gültigem Zertifikat klappt. 
<multistorm> ich hatte gestern noch diesen tipp bekommen :http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32211301/ssl-error-ssl3-get-server-certificatecertificate-verify-failed
<le_bot> Title: php - SSL error SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<multistorm> das wäre die Codezeile: $response = file_get_contents($url, false); aber ich denke mal, das wird wirklich nicht mehr hier her gehören
<deem> da hast du wohl recht
<nifu> Einfach verify_peer und verify_peer_name auf FALSE setzten und schauen ob die Warnung verschwindet. Alternativ kannst du dir auch ein kostenloses Zertifikat von StartSSL holen. Aber die PHP Anwendung sollte auch unabhängig von der Fehlermeldung funktionieren. 
<multistorm> nifu: tut sie leider nicht
<multistorm> das problem ist nur, sowei ich das verstanden habe das die niemand ein Zerti für localhost ausstellt
<multistorm> aber mal ne allgemeine Frage zu Zertifikaten unter ubuntu
<nifu> Dann setzt mal die beiden Paremeter und teste es nochmal :) 
<multistorm> damit ich das auch gleich mal verstehe
<AndroUser> Hello, gibt es eine  funktionierende Lösung für den rwboot bug hug_task blocks for more than 120 seconds?
<multistorm> okay mache ich sofort
<multistorm> die *crt datei muss bei untuntu unter /etc/ssl/certs liegen damit ubuntu das findet und benutzt richtig ?
<multistorm> muss man das noch irgendwie registrieren ?!?
<nifu> Nicht unbedingt. Der Pfad ist frei wählbar und muss nur in der Apache Config angepasst werden. 
<multistorm> ja das ist klar
<nifu> Wichtig ist nur das das keyfile chmod 600 hat und rot gehört. 
<nifu> Man sollte aber die Standards nutzen die das Betriebssystem vorgibt. 
<multistorm> naja aktull liegen das Zertifikat unter etc/apache2/ssl/ 
<multistorm> das ist so auch in der VHOST Config oder muss man da noch eine andere COnfig anpassen ?
<nifu> Das kannst du so lassen. 
<nifu> Die SSL Config gilt ja nur für diesen VHost. In anderen VHosts kann man auch die SSL-Zertifikate in anderen Verzeichnisse ablegen. 
<multistorm> okay
<multistorm> jetzt noch die frage, wenn ich will das das Zertifikat für Ubuntu systemweit zur verfügung steht brauche ich noch den link ins /etc/ssl/certs oder ?
<multistorm> mir ist aktuell nicht ganz klar wie ubuntu mit den Zertifikaten umgeht
<multistorm> also bei Windows z.b. kann man sowas doch in den Lokalen Zertifikatespeicher importieren uns Sagen, ja ist scheisse nimm es aber trotzem
<nifu> Was meinst du denn mit Systemweit? Für Ubuntu sind die Zertifikate nur Daten. Der macht damit nichts. 
<deem> multistorm: update-ca-certificates <-- aktualisert und registriert zertifikate, die in /etc/ssl/certs abgelegt werden
<multistorm> deem: ahhhh
<deem> das gilt aber nur indirekt für browser
<deem> manche nutzen den os certstore, andere präferieren ihre eigenen
<multistorm> und kann man da auch zerifikate beglaubigen also außnahmen angben ?
<deem> im browser? sicher
<multistorm> ne nicht im Browsr ... bezogen auf mein probem scheint es ja so zu sein, das das PHP am Apache vorbei das Zertifikat nutzten möchte ... also wird es vermutlich irgendein OS Standart nutzen
<multistorm> also lustigerweise update-ca-certificates sagt 0 add / 0 remove
<multistorm> also scheint er den link auf das Zerti nicht zu nehmen oder zu erkennen
<deem> das kannst du nur mit sicherheit sagen, wenn du es testest und herausfindest welches zertifikat dein php da nutzt
<deem> multistorm: https://superuser.com/questions/437330/how-do-you-add-a-certificate-authority-ca-to-ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: How do you add a certificate authority (CA) to Ubuntu? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<deem> da geht es zwar um das hinzufügen eines ca zertifikats, aber das funktioniert für alle so
<deem> wobei es natürlich sinn macht da nur ca zertifikate drin zu haben
<deem> da seh ich gerade: in /etc/ssl/certs liegen die symlinks, die von update-ca-certificates erstellt werden. ich dachte das wäre andersrum
<multistorm> oh okay
<multistorm> und wo müssen dan die eigentlichen Zertifikate liegen damit die Systemlinks erstellt werden ?
<deem> steht in dem link
<deem> das ist besser erklärt, als ich es könnte :D
<multistorm> ahh okay dan lese ich erstmal :)
<multistorm> deem: du hast es gerockt
<multistorm> also Certi nach /usr/local/share/ca-certificates kopieren und 
<multistorm> sudo update-ca-certificates
<multistorm> danach meckert PHP nicht mehr
<multistorm> und alles Funktioniert
<multistorm> soll ich das mal bei Ubuntu-Users ergänzen ?
<multistorm> also in dem SSL artikel ?
<deem> das gehört vielleicht eher zu php
<deem> aber das sollte jemand anderes beurteilen
<multistorm> naja es wird ja ständig auf ausnahmen bezüglich PHP hingewiesen ..
<multistorm> mir egal .. ich will der Com. nur auch mal was zurück geben und nicht immer nur nehmen ... wer entscheidet das ?=
<multistorm> muss mal rebooten
<deem> die community. im zweifelsfall kannst du es auch einfach da eintragen. wenn es jemandem nicht passt. wird es verschoben
<multistorm> okay
<Guest56063> Problem mit einer externen Festplatte USB-3.0 - kann nicht eingehängt werden: "Error mountung /dev/sdc1 ... can't read superblock" -- gibt es dafür eine allgemeine Lösung?
<jokrebel> "allgemeine" Lösungen gibt es selten ;-)
<Guest56063> ich vergass: die ext 1TB-HD ist windows formatiert
<jokrebel> hmm; da schaufelt man sich extra ein wenig Zeit frei, dann isser schon wieder wech
<nagetier> Hat das aktuelle Xfce gar kein bluetooth-applet, finde dafür kein Paket, außer blueman, aber das ist nur für pre 16.04, oder?
<koegs> nagetier: standard ist blueman bei xfce
<nagetier> Hm, also doch
<nagetier> Fand das Wiki etwas unübersichtlich :)
<koegs> nagetier: hab einfach ins manifest des installations-isos geguckt
<nagetier> Ahja, stimmt, hätte man machen können
<apollo13> is bei ubuntu LTS die trennung zwischen server und desktop EOL verschwunden?
<apollo13> ie ist 14.04 auch am desktop bis april 19 supported?
<koegs> apollo13: erster abschnitt https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support/
<le_bot> Title: Long Term Support › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nifu> Sowohl die Desktop als auch Server Version werden bis April 2019 unterstützt 
<apollo13> FML
<chl> chr
<trisi> Hallo
<trisi> ?
<k1l_> hi
<jokrebel> guten Abend
<trisi> Hab ein Problem mit Virtualbox... Hab mir ne Windows 2000Professional Lizenz gekauft und bekomme sie jz nicht installiert... 
<trisi> Die Installation ist immer in Dauerschleife... :/
<k1l_> du hast also ein windows problem :)
<trisi> Jaa. Aber was muss ich tun, damit die Dauerschleife nicht stattfindet...?
<k1l_> das fragst du am besten die #windows jungs :) denn das ist ja kein ubuntu problem
<trisi> Aber in eurem Forum ist ein Thread von 2008 über ein ähnliches Problem. Der bringt mich aber nicht weiter.... Deswegen wollte ich hier fragen...
<jokrebel> trisi: Mal abgesehen davon, dass man vermutlich Windows 2000 heutzutage nicht mehr betreiben will ist das hier tatsächlich absolut fehl am Platz. Man könnte fast schon meinen Du willst hier trollen
<trisi> Schade, dass eine simple Supportanfrage als Troll-Versuch abgewiesen wird, egal ob er "fehl am Platz" ist oder nicht. Ich habe recherchiert, bin auf den Link zu eurer Seite gestoßen und hatte nen Internal Server Error (503). Dort wurde auf diesen Chat verwiesen.
<k1l_> trisi: wenn das forum down ist, dann kannst du dich beif ragen dazu an #ubuntuusers wenden. für windows support sind die aber genau so wenig wie wir der ansprechpartner.
<trisi> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/virtualbox-windows2000-boot-endlosschleife/  Was ist dann das? In eurem Forum.... 
<le_bot> Title: virtualbox / windows2000 / boot-Endlosschleife › Programme › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> trisi, ist support für eine anwendung unter ubuntu
<k1l_> trisi: ja, da fragt einer im unterforum zur verwendung von virtualbox. nochmal: wo ist das ubuntu problem? dein ubuntu läuft doch.
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-01
<_thelion_> Hi, in Ubuntu wird doch vor dem Leeren des Papierkorbs nach einer Bestätigung gefragt, oder?
<_thelion_> Ich hab diese Bestätigung deaktiviert und möchte sie gerne reaktivieren (Kubuntu 16.10) - wie geht das, bitte?
<zeitsofa> _thelion_  vielleicht im dolphin unter Control → Configure Dolphin... → General → Confirmations (ggf halt bei dir auf deutsch)
<nagetier> Hm, habe hier ein Rii mini i8+ Bluetooth-Keyboard erfolgreich verbunden, aber es funktioniert nur ein Teil der Tastatur. Es sieht so aus als würde nur der Nummernblock funktionieren, den das keyb aber gar nicht hat. Jedenfalls funktionieren nur Zahlen, j ist z.B. 1, k 2, l 3, u die 4 usw.. Am Smartphone ist mit dem keyb alles ok. Jemand Vorschläge, muss das Layout unter Xfce geändert werden?
<nagetier> Backspace funktioniert auch :)
<nagetier> Das Touchpad btw. nicht, obwohl es in "Maus und Touchpad" angezeigt wird und aktiviert ist
<Frickelpit> nagetier: klingt nach "Tastatur hat die zweite Ebene der Tasten aktiv"
<nagetier> Frickelpit: Ja, das dachte ich auch, nur ist genau so unter Android alles gut
<Frickelpit> und? Android ist ein anderes System
<nagetier> Frickelpit: Und hat die so gesehen keine Zweite, das Numpad ist so nicht zu erreichen, j, k, l sind nicht mit Zahlen beschriftet
<Frickelpit> ̣Da wirst du wohl die Anleitung lesen müssen, vermute ich. 
<jokrebel> Hi - ich würde gerne eine Ubuntu 32bit Installation möglichst einfach auf eine neue Installation mit Ubuntu 64bit "umziehen". Es sind zwie Rechner die am selben LAN hängen. Wie würdet ihr vorgehen, dass der 64bit langfristig alles übernehmen kann, was bisher die 32bit Kiste erledigte.
<Fuchs> 1) Paketliste speichern  2) /etc und /home wegspeichern  3) Paketliste importieren auf neuer Buechse  4) Home und etc importieren auf neuer Buechse 
<Frickelpit> Neu installieren, Pakete installieren, die auch auf dem 32bit sind, /home rüberholen, profit
<jokrebel> neu Installiert ist bereits
<Frickelpit> Dann weiter im Text. Wenn Du in /etc configs geändert hast, siehe Fuchs, ansonsten /home und Pakete rüber
<jokrebel> Fuchs: reicht da in Synaptic ein "Script zum Herunterladen der Pakete erstellen"
<Fuchs> Keine Ahnung, ich mache sowas auf der Kommandozeile
<jokrebel> ok und händisch mach ich das wie?
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps/#Paketlisten
<le_bot> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Hätt von mir sein können der Link. Ich glaub ich hab grad inzwischen ein Brett vorm kopf. Danke
<jokrebel> kann das sein, dass der eigentliche Befehl um das auf dem neuen System installiert zu bekommen fehlt? ...Installation von Paketen aus einer Liste
<jokrebel> Nachdem die sources.list synchronisiert wurde, sollten die Paketlisten aktualisiert werden (siehe auch hier). Ein zuvor gesicherter Schlüsselbund sollte ebenfalls vorher importiert werden:
<Frickelpit> lies mal weiter
<jokrebel> Einfach ist anders :-/
<jokrebel> aber danke - mal schaun ob ich da heut noch zurande komm
<bekks> Live CD mounten auf beiden und per rsync alles umziehen.
<jokrebel> nur lauter ....kann nicht gefunden werden, wenn ich die packages.list.save mit xargs -a versuche zu installieren
<bekks> Oder halt einfach neu installieren.
<bekks> Dann hast du die PPA nicht übernommen.
<bekks> Oder einen Versionswechsel von z.B. 14.04 auf 16.04 mit drin.
<jokrebel> bekks: die Neuinstallation ist bereits passiert. Und das alte 32er ist ein 16.04 genau so wie das "jungfräuliche" 64bit
<Frickelpit> nur mit anderen Paketen offensichtlich
<bekks> Welche Fehlermeldungen genau erhälst du denn?
<jokrebel> bekks: Das alte ist allerdings ein älteres System, welches nach und nach auf 16.04 upgegraded wurde
<bekks> Das wiederum spielt keine Rolle.
<jokrebel> bekks: Paket xxxx (viele viele) kann nicht gefunden werden
<bekks> Und welche Fehlermeldungen GENAU erhälst du?
<bekks> :P
<Frickelpit> Hast du denn mal ein Paket als Beispiel nachgesehen, ob es bei einer Standard-Installation vorhanden ist?
<bekks> Oder ob es überhaupt vorhanden ist?
<jokrebel> wenn ich https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps/#Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen Schritt für Schritt auf dem alten System ausführe und dann die Dateien ins Home vom neuen Rechner kopiere um dort dann https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps/#Installation-von-Paketen-aus-einer-Liste wieder Schritt für Schritt auszuführen sollte das doch klappen. Es wird aber absolut nichts
<le_bot> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> installiert weil es entweder nicht gefunden wird oder kein Installationskandiat existiert. 
<Frickelpit> und wie stehen die Pakete in der ersten Liste in der Datei?
<bekks> Welche Fehlermeldung genau bekommst du (exemplarisch) und hast du nachgesehen ob das exemplarische Paket überhaupt in 16.04 exitiert?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Die pacckages.list.save? alle untereinander
<Frickelpit> dann schnapp dir mal eins und guck bei packages.ubuntu.com oder lokal am System selber
<bekks> Kannst du die Datei mal in einen Pastebin werfen...?
<jokrebel> bekks: Die genaue Meldung schrieb ich bereits, und klar. Auf dem "alten" System welches ja auch 16.04 ist nur halt 32bit existiert es ja auch. Und ich glaub kaum, dass sämtliche Pakets die ich unter 32bit hatte unter 64bit nicht verfügbar sind,; vereinzelt ok. Aber es wurde kein einziges Paket aus dieser Liste installiert
<bekks> Na gut, wenn du keine Details liefern willst, beschäftige ich mich wieder mit was anderem. Viel Glück.
<jokrebel> !geduld
<le_bot> Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: und was, wenn die Pakete noch ein :i386 dran haben? Das kennt dein neues 64bit Ubuntu noch nicht
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich war noch aam was anderes schreiben, als Du "Na gut, wenn du keine Details liefern willst, beschäftige ich mich wieder mit was anderem. Viel Glück." schriebst :-/
<bekks> jokrebel: Ich hatte 11 Minuten Geduld. Das muss wohl reichen um einen vollständigen Paketnamen zu nennen, und die zweite Frage mit "ja" oder "nein" beantworten.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wie Du vielleicht nachvollziehen kannst, ist es an einem frisch installierten Gerät nicht grade sooo einfach "schnell mal was zu pasten"
<bekks> Nein, kann ich nicht. Denn einen Paketnamen kann man abtippen, in endlicher Zeit. In kurzer endlicher Zeit.
<bekks> Wie auch immer, viel Glück.
<jokrebel> ok
<jokrebel> In der Datei steht zB. adduser dir und noch viel andere Pakets oder was meintest Du genau
<jokrebel> der sagt schon bei "xargs -a "packages.list.save" sudo apt get install" bei sämtlichen Pakets dass sie nicht gefunden werden
<jokrebel> Internet geht aber und ich hab vorhin auch schon ein paar Updates eingespielt.
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: in dieser packages.list.save steht nichts was auf die Architektur schließen lassen würde
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: mal anders gefragt, wie viel Pakete sind das, die du nachträglich installiert hast, damit sich der Zeitaufwand aktuell mit einer Liste lohnt?
<Frickelpit> Du kannst natürlich weiterhin Stunden für eine Liste investieren oder eben die Pakete, die du wirklich brauchst händisch installieren
<jokrebel> genaue Zahl weiß ich nicht, aber schon sehr viele (also sicher nicht annähernd Standardistallation) sonst hätt ich das längst manuell gemacht
<jokrebel> das ist mir durchaus bewust
<Frickelpit> und geschätzt wie viele von denen brauchst du _wirklich_?
<jokrebel> 90%
<jokrebel> und ich dachte dafür gibt es solche "Migrationsanleitungen" dass die dann auch funktionieren ;-)
<Reggie_> Hallo zusammen
<DaVu> o/
<Reggie_> ich brauche dringend Hilfe. ich nutze Ubuntu (16.04 glaub ich) und mein Java ist wohl nicht richtig installiert. Jedenfalls kommt beim Start von Netbeans eine Fehlermeldung. Kennt sich wer aus mit Ubuntu und Java bzw Java JDK?
<bekks> Prüf doch erstmal welche Ubuntu Version du wirklich hast, und nenn uns die Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Mit einer Umfrage kommst du hier nicht sehr weit ;(
<bekks> ;)
<jokrebel> Reggie_: Welche JavaVersion nutzt Du denn? Und die Ubuntuversion bekommst Du mit lsb_release -a raus
<Reggie_> ich gucke nach... die Fehlermeldung selbst ist ziemich lang. welche Passage könnte da wichtig sein?
<bekks> Die komplette.
<Reggie_> wie geht die versionsabfrage?
<Reggie_> der Befehl von jokrebel geht nicht
<bekks> Warum geht der nicht?
<jokrebel> Reggie_: Der geht sehr wohl, wenn Du ein Ubuntu hast
<Reggie__> Ubuntu Version 16.04
<jokrebel> und weiter?
<Reggie__> ah, ich glaub ich habs eh gunden. installierte Java Version 9-internal
<bekks> java -version
<bekks> Das zeigt die verwendete Version.
<Reggie__> habe gelesen version 9  ist noch experimentell und fehlerhaft
<jokrebel> bei mir heißt die komplette interessante Zeile      Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS        Reggie__ 
<Reggie__> @jokrebel. ja sorry, bin totaler noob. ich dachte das letzte wort "raus" gehört mit zum Befehl ^^
<jokrebel> BTW - bei mir tut sich nun was dank apt-clone https://linuxundich.de/gnu-linux/mit-apt-clone-die-installation-eines-rechners-auf-andere-ubertragen/
<le_bot> Title: Mit apt-clone die Installation eines Rechners auf andere übertragen › Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<Reggie__> also muss ich wohl nur version 9 deinstallieren und version 8 jdk installieren
<bekks> Das wissen wir nicht.
<bekks> Denn wir kennen die Fehlermeldung nicht.
<Reggie__> das mit der Fehlermeldung geht eh nicht
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<Reggie__> die müsste ich ganz abschreiben, denn Ubuntu ist auf dem Laptop und ich bin hier grad aufm Windows-PC drin :)
<bekks> Dann benutz Putty um dich per SSH mit deinem Laptop zu verbinden.
<bekks> !ssh
<le_bot> Informationen zu SSH finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<bekks> !pastebinit 
<le_bot> Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben  pastebinit` direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<Reggie__> nutzt denn wer Java Version 9 ohne Probleme?
<bekks> Umfragen sind nicht zielführend.
<Reggie__> den Text der Fehlermeldung kan ich nicht mal markieren
<Reggie__> ich schreibe mal ein paar Passagen raus: ProblemType: crash; Title: java crashed with SIGABRT in JNU_GetEnv()
<bekks> PAssagen nützen nichts.
<Rochvellon> Bildschirmphotos könnten auch hilfreich sein
<Reggie__> wie kann ich die denn hier zeigen? gibt es ein teamspekserver oder sowas?
<Rochvellon> mit http://www.bilder-upload.eu/ bspw.
<le_bot> Title: Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen (at www.bilder-upload.eu)
<Reggie__> wie mache ich einen screenshot?
<bekks> Reggie__: https://www.computerhilfen.de/info/windows-screenshot-so-macht-man-einen-bildschirmausdruck.html
<le_bot> Title: Screenshot machen: So macht man einen Windows Screenshot (at www.computerhilfen.de)
<Reggie__> habs
<Reggie__> das werden aber einige werden. die meldung ist seitenlang^^
<Reggie__> 17 Bilder. ich lade sie grad hoch. das werden dann wohl 17 links werden
<bekks> Dann würde ich wohl eher mal den Link zu Pastebinit lesen.
<Reggie__> Fehlermeldung komplett: https://c.web.de/@337874939640027525/1rTJnhXhQKerp7YqqbjMvA
<le_bot> Title: WEB.DE Online-Speicher (at cloud.web.de)
<Reggie__> kannst du die Bilder sehen?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Deinstallier Java 9 und benutz Java 8, weil Netbeans sicherlich noch nicht mit Java 9 funktioniert.
<Reggie__> na ich hoffe das bekomme ich hin
<jokrebel> Reggie__: Da sollte man dann wohl noch mal ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" im Terminal mal versuchen - Da sieht man meist mehr
<Reggie__> ok, ich versuchs
<bekks> Reggie__: Du hast es geschafft ein Prelease von Java zu installieren, dann wirst du sicherlich auch schaffen, eine stabile Version zu installieren.
<bekks> !java | Reggie__ 
<bekks> hmm.
<bekks> Reggie__: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/
<le_bot> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Reggie__> jokrebel: was genau machen die 2 Befehle?
<jokrebel> sie laden die Paketliste und installieren die neuestens Updates. 
<Reggie__> hat also noch nix mit Java zu tun?
<jokrebel> erst mal das System auf aktuellen Stand bringen hätte ich gemacht und dann die Fehlermeldungen neu interpretiert
<Reggie__> es läuft durch. dennoch bleib die deinstallation von java 9 jdk. wird mit dem jdk auch das java 9 entfernt?
<jokrebel> Reggie__: Die Zeile "veraltete Paketversion...." brachte mich daruaf aus Deinem letzten Bild
<Reggie__> eigentlich aktualisiere ich es 1-2x pro Woche
<jokrebel> Reggie__: Und das was da jetzt steht, bitte in einen anständigen Text Pastebin wie paste.ubuntu.com
<Reggie__> wie soll ich denn den Text der Fehlermeldung kopieren?? ich kann den nicht markieren
<jokrebel> aber ich glaub ich hab da grad mal Java 6 oder 7 am Start. Wo hast Du 9 her?
<Reggie__> darf ich dir nur sagen, wenn ich dich dannach "verschwinden lasse" :)
<jokrebel> Reggie__: Wenn Du das im Terminal ausführst kannst Du es mit STRG+ALT+C kopieren (nachdem Du es markiert hast) Je nach Terminalprogramm geht das auch übers Menü
<jokrebel> ?
<jokrebel> wollte schon lange mal verschwunden lassen werden
<Reggie__> spass. ka, hab ich mir irgendwie ergoogelt "neueste version java jdk" oder so...
<Reggie__> "sudo apt autoremove"?
<Reggie__> als ich "sudo apt-get purge oracle-java9-installer" aufgerufen habe, sagt mir Ubuntu ich soll "sudo apt autoremove" nutzen. der sieht mir fast nach dem Befehl für die Entfernung des gesamten Ubuntu aus...
<jokrebel> wie bist Du denn zu der 9er Version gekommen? Das muss ja wohl ein PPA ein .deb oder schlimmeres gewesen sein. So was weiß man doch, wenn man etwas nicht über den normalen Ubuntuinstaller reingepresst hat
<Rochvellon> Reggie__: Der Schalter autoremove entfernt Pakete, die nicht mehr von anderen Paketen benutzt werden.
<jokrebel> entsprechend muss man es auch wieder entfernen (pp-purge - oder über die installerroutine des ./makeblablub
<Rochvellon> ppa-purge ;)
<jokrebel> jo
<Reggie__> ich verstehe garnix. aber ich habe etwas im forum gesucht und habe mit "sudo update-java-alternatives --config java" auf version 8 geupdated
<Reggie__> mal sehen ob netbeans startet
<Reggie__> für die sudo-befehle braucht man ja ein Studium ^^
<Reggie__> warum geht das nicht auch über das Software-install-Center?
<Reggie__> naja, trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe :) schönen Abend noch
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-02
<kcalb> Hi Leutz, wie kann ich die Ausgabe von dem Script http://paste.ubuntu.com/24299205/ gleichzeitig noch in eine Date packen? mit >> geht das nicht. Könnte mir ggf. jemand weiterhelfen ?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> tee kann das
<kcalb> Frickelpit, am schluss mit | tee ~/IP-Adressen ? 
<Frickelpit> kcalb: das kommt drauf an, was du erreichen möchtest
<tomreyn> falls du die zieldatei ~/ip-adressen nicht überschreiben möchtest dann pipest du nach: tee -a ~/ip-adressen
<kcalb> Frickelpit, die ausgabe von dem script http://paste.ubuntu.com/24299205/ in ~/ip-adressen
<tomreyn> aber ja, sag mal was du eigentlich vor hast
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> notify-send "$( wget -qO- ifconfig.co | tee -a /tmp/ip-adressen)        $(date +'%a, %d. %b, %T')"
<kcalb> wenn ich notify-send "$( wget -qO- ifconfig.co)        $(date +'%a, %d. %b, %T')" | tee -a ~/ip-adressen eingebe bekomme ich nichts eingetragen (leere datei)
<tomreyn> ja, weil notify-send nichts ausgibt
<tomreyn> pass dein skript so an wie oben geschrieben
<kcalb> tomreyn, sry habs übersehen 
<tomreyn> alles gut ;)
<Bambus> Servus Leute
<k1l_> hi
<Bambus> hat hier irgendwer ein brandneues DELL XPS13 mit ubuntu am start und kann sagen wie es so läuft?
<k1l_> ob jetzt damit jemand hier online ist, ist eher unwarscheinlich. aber da sich dell selber um die ubuntu unterstützung kümmert für das ding ist das schon gut
<Bambus> hab n altes XPS13 mit Ubuntu
<Bambus> das läuft bestens aber will mir n neues holen
<mpathy1> Hallo.. Ich hab da ein Problem mit dem Deinstallieren eines Paketes auf ner alten Ubuntu-Installation die geupdatet werden soll.. Auch ein apt-get -f install tut nich.. Folgende Meldung
<mpathy1> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von linux-image-2.6.32-29-generic (--remove):
<mpathy1>  »/Extended_description-sv.utf-8: Även om backup-manager är designad att skapa dagliga arkiv kan den köras mindre frekvent, såsom en gång i veckan eller till och med en gång i månaden.\n\nNotera att du också kan välja att inte köra backup-manager « kann nicht auf sichere Weise entfernt werden: File name too long
<Frickelpit> ahja
<Frickelpit> wie wäre es, wenn du die Meldungen mal in Englisch oder Deutsch anzeigen lässt, so dass dir dieser Channel auch helfen kann?
<mpathy1> Frickelpit: Dein Ernst? Das gehört doch gar nicht zur Fehlermeldung selber - die steht doch oben und unten drüber auf englisch und deutsch.. Der andere Text ist doch die Ursache
<Frickelpit> Na dann, viel Glück
<k1l_> 2.6er kernel? ist das ein vps oder so?
<k1l_> du kannst dpkg auch direkt anweisen fehlermeldungen zu ignorieren
<mpathy1> k1l_: Das System ist ein Server der schon sehr lange existiert und ich war dabei die ältesten Kernelpakete aufzuräumen per apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.*
<mpathy1> Hat er auch bei allen gemacht, außer bei dem, und seitdem funkt es mir bei allem dazwischen und bricht Sachen ab. Die üblichen Reperaturmethoden mit apt-get -f und dergleichen zogen diesmal nicht
<mpathy1> und da es ein Kernel war wollt ich das nicht grob machen sondern fragen 
<mpathy1> k1l_: und wenn du sowas wie dpkg --force-all -r Paketname meinst - das tut auch nicht
<dreamon> Firefox schluckt 1.6GB RAM.. Ist das normal?
<dadrc> 1.6GB ist nicht viel, wenn du ein paar Tabs offen hast
<dreamon> dadrc, So 20Stk sinds bestimmt. Braucht das youtube zeug soviel? Oder Firefox generell?
<Rochvellon> dreamon: 4,7 GB bei mir
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Auch Firefox? Ist ein anderer Browser sparsamer?
<dadrc> Chrome braucht im Allgemeinen eher mehr RAM als Fx
<Rochvellon> dreamon: Chrome verbraucht noch mehr
<dreamon> Wenn man wüßte welches Tab soviel frißt könnte ich mein Verhalten anpassen.
<dadrc> dreamon, wenn du einen aktuellen Fx mit e10s hast, sollte dir about:performance sagen können, welche Tabs viel RAM verbrauchen
<dreamon> Gut zu Wissen. Danke
<mpathy1> Hallo Ihr! Ich bekomme beim apt-get purge von alten Kernels bei einem eine Meldung: "dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von linux-image-x.x.xx-xx-generic (--remove), das ein Dateiname zu lange wäre. Dann bricht er ab. Was kann ich tun? apt-get -f install hilft nichts
<sdx23> mpathy1: die ganze Meldung nopasten
<k1l_> mpathy1: guck dir mal das postinstallscript von dem kernel an, wenn das mit dpkg nicht geklappt hat.
<k1l_> mpathy1: die liegen in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<mpathy1> sdx23: https://nopaste.me/view/fdfd62ef
<mpathy1> k1l_: okay mach ich gleich mal
<le_bot> Title: kernel purge problem - Nopaste.me (at nopaste.me)
<mpathy1> k1l_: Das sind die Skripte fürs installieren, deinstallieren usw. - meinst du von wegen das Problem debuggen oder so? Ich mein es sagt ja schon was los ist.. Aber ich versteh nicht wie der Text nen Dateiname sein soll
<mpathy1> sdx23: Nee Idee?
<sdx23> mpathy1: genau das findest du heraus, wenn du das skript liest.
<k1l_> mpathy1: pack mal die skripte von dem paket in einen pastebin
<mpathy1> Das ist ein Standard-Ubuntu-Linux-Kernel-Skript.. Aber okay momentchen
<k1l_> mpathy1: irgendwas ist bei dir eben nicht standard. sonst würde es ja standardmässig gehen :)
<mpathy1> k1l_: Alle vier relevanten Skripte.. musste es von der Konsole nc von daher am Stück :) http://termbin.com/6j8u
<ppq> 2.6.32
<ppq> weia
<mpathy1> ppq: Ja, der Server ist schon lange am Start und nein, das ist nicht der Kernel auf dem er aktuell läuft ;) Ich muss das System nur so weit wie möglich entschlacken vor einem Umzug aus Gründen
<mpathy1> und jetzt hängt er halt in dem kann nicht deinstallieren fest das mir alles andere behindert
<bekks> Was ist das für ein Ubuntu?
<mpathy1> Ein 12.04 LTS das Ende des Monats ausläuft, deswegen..
<ppq> mpathy1, wenn du backups hast, probier es mal mit sudo dpkg --purge --force-all <paketname>
<bekks> 12.04 hatte bereits einen 3.2+ kernel.
<bekks> Also, was ist das für ein Ubuntu? :)
<mpathy1> bekks: Siehe oben, ich habs ppq bereits erklärt
<mpathy1> Das ist ja nicht der Kernel auf dem das System läuft das sind alte Pakete
<mpathy1> Sonst würd ich es vermutlich auch nicht purgen wollen oder? ;)
<bekks> Dann zeig uns doch mal die exakte, komplette Fehlermeldung in einem Pastebin.
<ppq> bekks, hatte er schon, siehe paste link
<k1l_> warum und woher nimmt er denn Extended_description-sv.utf-8 her?
<mpathy1> die obere von beiden
<mpathy1> k1l_: Frag ich mich auch, deshalb bin ich hier
<k1l_> ich glaube da ist irgendwas, wo ein kommentar verkackt ist und der das an den dateinamen dranhängt
<ppq> eher etwas, wo eine lokalisierte string variable fälschlicherweise ausgewertet wurde 
<mpathy1> k1l_: So etwas vermute ich auch... Oder es liegt an den Sonderzeichen, aber da vorne was von utf8 steht gehe ich davon aus das das da berücksichtig worden sein sollte
<mpathy1> ppq: Das hat nicht geklappt übrigens das hab ich vorhin mit -r --force-all auch schon versucht
<mpathy1> ich grep jetzt mal übers system statt find
<sdx23> die skripte editieren, set -x, dann manuell ausführen und stdout und -err mitschneiden
<mpathy1> hmm okay.. also ansonsten, ich hab sie jetzt in /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat und /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat_old gefunden, die Strings
<ppq> dann mal verschieben, bzw generell mal aufräumen un /var/cache, nach spezifikation dürfen programme eigentlich eh nicht funktional von der existenz vin dingen in /var/cache abhängen. auch wenn sich da oft nicht dran gehalten wird, leider.
<mpathy1> ppq: Du meinst, kurzfristig mal in nen anderes Verzeichnis schieben oder umbenennen, zum testen?
<ppq> mpathy1, genau
<ppq> verschieben, vorzugsweise
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-26
<ubu> hi
<ubu> habe eine dns problem - ist der inhalt normal? https://pastebin.com/yNdgaddX
<le_bot> Title: ubu1604server:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu> oder sollte dort ein nameserver drin stehen?
<k1l> was hast du denn vorher alles schon rumgefummelt? :)
<k1l> und ja, da sollte ein nameserver drin stehen
<ubu> k1l: immer wenn ich einen eintrage haut er er wieder ab ;)
<deem> ubu: ist die datei ein symlink?
<k1l> ubu: die wird auch automatisch erzeugt
<ubu> deem: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      29 Mär  1 12:14 resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<ubu> denke schon, hmpf
<deem> gut, so soll das auch sein
<ubu> wie geh ich jetzt weiter vor?
<k1l> ubu: was hast du denn verändert am netzwerk/dns?
<k1l> wie gesagt wird der eintrag automatisch erstellt.
<ubu> k1l: kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen geht schon einige zeit nicht
<ubu> k1l: automatisch erzeugt, spricht der dns steht dann drin?
<k1l> ubu: die datei ist nur das endprodukt. die datei wird automatisch erzeugt, steht ja auch so in der datei als dicker hinweis
<deem> ubu: kommt eine netzwerk konfiguration per dhcp?
<ubu> deem: ja
<ubu> wenn ich den dns eintrage wie kann ich dann übergangsweise testen ob er funzt..da ja nun beim neustart wieder alles gelöscht wurde
<Frickelpit_> werkelt dir da der NetworkManager dazwischen?
<ubu> ka
<k1l> läuft da ein desktop?
<ubu> nein 
<ubu> aso NetworkManager nur Gui
<ubu> da soweit alles io? https://pastebin.com/Rd11yUEG
<le_bot> Title: ubu1604server:/etc$ cat /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost 127.0.1.1 ubu1604server - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu> k1l & deem: https://pastebin.com/JjdEXhuA
<le_bot> Title: ubu1604server:/etc$ ifconfig ens3 Link encap:Ethernet Hardware Adresse 52 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<DaVu> verdammt, weg isser
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-27
<Hackebeil> Moin Moin 
<ghostmag> Hey Freunde, hat hier vielleicht jemand eine Minute um mir bei meinem Anzeigeproblem zu helfen?
<ghostmag> Wenn ich Videos schaue und die Bilder schnell wechseln, verwischt es zwischenzeitlich immer kurz
<ghostmag> Ich dachte, vielleicht ist da was mit der Grafikkarte nicht ok und ich muss neue Treiber installieren, aber irgendwie scheitere ich scon daran
<Robert_Zenz> ghostcube, definiere "verwischen". Wirklich schlieren oder "einfach nur" VSync Probleme? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<le_bot> Title: Screen tearing - Wikipedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<ghostmag> Robert_Zenz: Das Bild im Wikiartikel beschreibt es sehr gut. In etwa genau so sieht das aus
<ghostmag> Es betrifft nur einzelne Fragmente
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, ja dann, viel Glueck. ;)
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, Scherz beiseite, welche Grafikkarte?
<ghostmag> und immer nur für einen kurzen Moment. An sich gar nicht so dramatisch, aber einen Film schauen ist so zum Beispiel echt nicht drin
<ghostmag> Oh, das klingt nicht gut. Also eher ein großes Problem?
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, ja und nein, welche Grafikkarte hast du?
<ghostmag> Radeon HD 6770
<Robert_Zenz> ghostcube, da bin ich raus, sorry, hatte noch nie mit ATI Karten zu tun.
<ghostmag> Schade, trotzdem danke für die Mühe
<Robert_Zenz> ghostcube, du kannst mal im Wiki anfangen zu suchen, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/radeon/
<le_bot> Title: radeon › AMD › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TeXnicer> !radeon
<ghostmag> Ich schaue mal, ob ich da was mit anfangen kann
<ghostmag> Bisher hat das immer super funktioniert. Komisch, dass das plötzlich anders ist
<ghostcube> Robert_Zenz: 1 mal falsch tabben ok
<ghostcube> 3 mal falsch tabben is schon ignorant
<ghostcube> ^^
<Robert_Zenz> ghostcube, tut mir leid. Ich bin Shell completion gewohnt die aufhoert wenn es mehrere findet und nicht das erste vorschlaegt...sollte schauen ob ich das umstellen kann.
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-28
<orange_> moin, ich will atmel studio 7 mit wine installieren. und bekomme folgende fehlermeldung https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TQc3jfq8Gv/ .
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> schau in die wine app database was man für diese app machen muss, und ob sie überhaupt funktioniert
<orange_> danke!
<orange_> wie installiere ich windows10 nachträglich zu ubuntu?
<MadPsymon> Der beste Ablauf ist: Partitionen verkleinern und platz für Windows schaffen -> Windows auf den neuen Partitionen installieren -> grub mit linux live cd reparieren
<MadPsymon> zu allen punkten solltest du mit einer suchmaschine genügend infos finden
<orange_> mit gparted?
<MadPsymon> ja
<orange_> danke :)
<stevieh> thy shall make backups
<orange_> was heisst beim usb-creator "isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD" ?
<k1l> der usb-creator geht nicht mit windows isos.
<k1l> welches ubuntu hast du und welches iso versuchst du da zu erstellen?
<orange_> kubuntu und win10
<orange_> mit  unetbootin bekomme ich das leider auch nicht hin..
<orange_> folgende fehlermeldungen https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KCXngJ7wMV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<orange_> "Sie müssen das USB-Laufwerk /dev/sdb1 erst einhängen. Die meisten Distributionen werden dies automatisch tun, nachdem Sie das USB-Laufwerk ausgeworfen und wieder eingesteckt haben." aber daran liegt's nicht..
<ghostcube> oho its a kuh
<orange_> wenn der usb stick beim formatieren nen wackelkontakt hatte und anschließend nicht mehr erkannt wird, was kann ich da machen?
<orange_> ah ok, mit gparted
<orange_> yeah :)  mit WoeUSB hat's geklappt.
<a_> my box creates .crc files, how to stop that?
<k1l> a_: gibts da mehr kontext?
<TeXnicer> crc-aputte Festplatte?
<tomreyn> a_: do you speak german, sinc ehtis is the german language ubuntu channel. there is also #ubuntu for support in english.
<tomreyn> well i guess uni bielefeld is not *that* international.
<a_> yap, german!
<a_> festplatte dürfte nicht kaputt sein
<k1l> meinst du crc fehler im log? oder .crc dateien? gibt mal mehr kontext
<a_> java tool erzeugt dateien und die .crc files
<a_> dateien
<k1l> welches java tool? was machst du da?
<a_> eigenes java tool :-D
<k1l> crc sind eigentlich checksum dateien. sicher, dass das nicht so geplant ist?
<a_> wenn die .crc files kein ubuntu feature sind, dann wirds wohl nen bug von meinem tool sein :-D
<k1l> ubuntu legt nicht von sich aus .crc dateien an. deswegen frage ich ja danach, was du da machst
<a_> mit der hadoop api dateien anlegen (lokal & dfs) 
<a_> die wird wohl die crc files erstellen
<orange_> mit war reparriere ich grub wenn ich win10 nach linux installiert hab?
<k1l> einfach einem *ubuntu live usb
<orange_> danke :)
<orange_> ist dabei egal welch linux art oder soll es die gleiche sein, wie ich auf dem pc hab?
<k1l> nimm mal die gleiche architektur. ob kubuntu oder Lubuntu ist aber egal
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-29
<Zerant-> Guten morgen zusammen, nachdem ich Unity deinstalliert habe und i3 installiert habe macht mir nun der Gnome Keyring probleme und will sich nicht mehr installieren lassen, leider finde ich auch gerade keine möglichkeit diesen zu installieren ... die dependencies scheinen ein problem mit libp11-kit0 zu haben da eine ältere version installiert ist (0.23.2-3) und eine neuere gebraucht wird (0.23.2-5). leider gibts per "upgrade" keine neue. 
<Zerant-> nvm fixed it :D
<deem> hey. Ich hab hier ein "up ip route add 192.168.104.0/24 via 192.168.5.3 dev eth0" in "/etc/network/interfaces.d/eth0.cfg" eingetragen. Wenn ich jetzt ein "ifdown eth0; ifup eth0" ausführe, bleibt die CLI einfach nachdem DHCP Offer hängen. Ne IP hat die Kiste, aber die Route wird niemals gesetzt und im Log taucht auch einfach nichts auf
<deem> grade gesehen. Da bleibt es hängen: https://pastebin.com/jH7ZnQMC
<le_bot> Title: root 18468 0.0 0.0 4392 688 pts/3 S+ 12:05 0:00 | \_ ifu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> Ah. Lag am DHCP Server... die Konfig in interfaces.d ignoriert er einfach. :(
<deem> Wieso ignoriert der das einfach, wenn ich ne statische Route definieren möchte?
<tomreyn> du hast vermutlich nicht die zeile "source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*" in /etc/network/interfaces stehen
<tomreyn> oder dort steht 'source-directory' und das funktioniert nicht miut dateinamen mit punkten drin, siehe interfaces(5)
<deem> tomreyn: wenn ich die Zeile direkt in die Datei /etc/network/interfaces eintrage, funktioniert es auch nicht
<tomreyn> deem: welche ubuntu-version ist das?
<deem> 14.04
<tomreyn> nenn mal die datei um
<tomreyn> so dass sie auf den regulären ausdruck ^[a-zA-Z0-9_-]+$ passt
<deem> die Datei heißt jetzt einfach nur "eth0" aber die Route will er immer noch nicht setzen
<tomreyn> ahcso, hatte deine aussage jetzt missverstanden, du hast die zeile testweise in die hauptdatei /etc/network/interfaces kopiert und es klappte trotzdem noch nicht, dann ist's in der tat ein anderes problem
<sdx23> deem: du willst "post-up" nicht "up". man interfaces
<ujjain> what does holzhauer mean?
<holgersson> ujjain: This is an _ubuntu support channel_ in German, and your question is off topic here. Go and ask a dictionary! :)
<ujjain> I asked a dictionary, it has no results 
<holgersson> ujjain: -> /j #ubuntu-de-offtopic, please
<deem> sdx23: macht keinen Unterschied
<physicist> ujjain, I think it's "houthakker" or "woodsman" but I'm not entirely sure either
<ujjain> ah ok, thanks physicist 
<stevieh> ich bin holzfäller und mir gehts gut am Tag packt mich die Arbeitswut
<physicist> ujjain, this is nubuntu-de, go and ask somewhere else next time :)
<ujjain> yeah i know
<physicist> haha
<pit_> hallo
<holgersson> moin
<pit_> ich habe ne frage... bei xubuntu kommt keine update-notification, oder?
<k1l_> pit_: iirc, sollte es da auch eine geben
<pit_> k1l_: irgendwie meldet sich da nichts von selbst. erst wenn ich es selbst anstoße sehe ich die updates...
<tomreyn> an sich sollte die da auch kommen, doch
<tomreyn> pit_: ud bei mir (xubuntu 16.04.4) klappts auch
<ghostcube> xfce4-notifyd  is das paket
<tomreyn> äh sicher?
<tomreyn> das ist doch der normale notifier
<tomreyn> update-manager sollte einfach ein fenster spawnen
<ghostcube> update-notifier sollte auch da sein 
<tomreyn> ja der läuft hier
<tomreyn> vielleicht hat pit_ den nicht installiert?
<k1l_> pit_: was für ein ubuntu ist das denn genau?
<pit_> xubuntu 16.04
<aprikose> Live-USB Probleme USB-Stick(neu) lässt sich nicht löschen: Error deleting partition /dev/sdb2: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdb" "rm 2"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Warnung: Der Treiberdeskriptor sagt, dass die physische Blockgröße 2048 Bytes ist. Linux sagt, dass es 512 Bytes sind.  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<aprikose> habe schon mit fdisk alle Partitionen gelöscht ... aber es bleibt. Bei anderen Sticks ist es nach irgendeiner SoftwareAktualieierung auch so
<aprikose> ixh will nur ein Ubuntu-Live auf einen USB-Stick brennen 'MIT' zusätzlichem, beschreibbaren peicher
<tomreyn> aprikose: mach mal ne neue partitionstabelle drauf. gpt wenn du nicht zwingend msdos brauchst
<k1l_> lösch die partitionstabelle
<aprikose> tomreyn: das hilft anscheinend nix
<aprikose> habe auch schon GPT probiert
<tomreyn> aprikose: wie machst du's und was ist die ausgabe?
<aprikose> tomreyn: habe Lauwerksverwaltung probier und fdisk
<tomreyn> danke für beantwortung des ersten teils meiner frage
<aprikose> fdisk sagt auch, dass die erste partitionbei 2048 beginnt -- IMMER
<tomreyn> wenn du dir sicher bist dass es sdb ist dann probier mal im terminal: sudo parted /dev/sdb mktable
<stevieh> manche usb sticks lassen die partitionstabelle auch nicht überschreiben
<tomreyn> echt? hab ich noch nie gehört
<aprikose> ist ein Sansidk Iltra 16GB
<stevieh> jo, hab ich schon gehabt, waren halt so werbedinger.
<tomreyn> aprikose: falls das mit parted wie angegeben auch nicht klappt: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1024 count=1
<aprikose> parted - neuer Disk-Label typ?
<k1l_> das grundproblem ist, das die sektorengröße im iso nicht mit der auf dem usb stick zusammenpasst. das sollte aber kein großes problem sein
<tomreyn> aprikose: gpt
<aprikose> Fehler: Der/die Partition(en) 1 auf /dev/sdb wurden geschrieben, aber es war nicht möglich, den Kernel über die Änderungen zu informieren, weil sie wahrscheinlich in Benutzung sind. Daher werden die alten Partitionen noch benutzt. Sie sollten nun den Rechner neu starten, bevor Sie weitere Änderungen vornehmen.
<tomreyn> düdümm
<aprikose> genügt auch stick raus/rein
<tomreyn> wenn du glück hast, ja aber vermutlich eher nicht. da war noch was gemiuntet
<aprikose> jetztmeldet er nach neu einstecken und löschen imDateimanager: Fehler: Fehler beim Öffnen von /dev/sdb: Kein Medium gefunden
<stevieh> na, das ist doch gut.
<stevieh> manchmal vergurgt sich "irgendwas" auch so arg, dass gar nix mehr erkannt wird
<aprikose> so, das 'parted /dev/sdb mktable hat funktioniert. ABER: die Laufwerksverwaltung zeigt jetzt 1partition MIT dem Ubuntu live !!
<aprikose> übrigens sagt fdisk immer noch: Selected partition 1          Device: /dev/sdb1           Start: 2048             End: 15627047         Sectors: 15625000            Size: 7,5G            Type: Microsoft basic data       Type-UUID: EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7            UUID: 64CA4371-3D85-43B5-A412-1256F1BEAF8E            Name:  
<aprikose> Start:2048 !!
<aprikose> mittlerweile ist es mir gelungen ein Ubuntu-Live system auf einen anderen Stick zu pressen. Ich will von dem Stick den Intel-microcode auf einemanderen Ubuntu-PC updaten. Dazu benötige ich aber 'persistent' Speicher auf dem Stick...
<k1l_> aprikose: warum das?
<k1l_> hat der andere rechner kein netz?
<aprikose> der startet nicht mehr: TSC_DEADLINE
<aprikose> TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; Please update microcode to version 0x22 or later
<aprikose> genauer: journalctl -xb zeigt u.a. an nach ACPI: HPET id:0x......   [Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE isabled ....
<k1l_> bootet der gar nicht?
<aprikose> doch schon, aber nach der Auswahlliste Ubuntu kommt der Fehler und ich bin immaintenance modus
<aprikose>  ... im maintenance modus
<k1l_> ältere kernel gehen nicht?
<ghostcube> intel microcode installiert? 
<aprikose> da sind keine drauf
<ppq> aprikose, ganz normales live-system starten, chrooten, microcode updaten mit apt, done
<ppq> da brauchste nix persistentes
<k1l_> jo
<aprikose> oh... wie geht chroot?
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/
<le_bot> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<aprikose> ok
<k1l_> beim grub repair mit live cd ist nen gutes howto im wiki
<aprikose> ich eh aber gerade imJournal, dass er das schon versucht hat: microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.2 -- wohl noch vom Starversuch mit dem Stick. Aber weitere Fehler dann: Couldn't getsize 0x8000....   und MODSIGN: Couldn't getUEFI db list
<ghostcube> gibts en bios update?
<aprikose> das mussich erst nachgucken...
<aprikose> kann es etwas zu tun haben mit den BIOS Einstelleungen? (U)EFI?
<ghostcube> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2380700  aprikose 
<le_bot> Title: MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list (at ubuntuforums.org)
<aprikose> danke ghostcube 
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-30
<jokrebel> kann ich Remmina irgendwie auch sagen, dass des die ssh Verbindung mit der Option -X herstellt?
<ring0> jokrebel, evtl in /etc/ssh/sshd_config "#X11Forwarding no" ändern? ganz am ende der datei ist auch ein beispiel für einzelne user
<tomreyn> das ist ja serverseitig die einstellung ob die clients das dürfen / obs unterstützt wird. aber der client muss es auch anfragen
<tomreyn> ich tippe mal auf ~/.ssh/config und entsprechende option da.
<ring0> stümmt
<ghostcube> On the client side, the -X (capital X) option to ssh enables X11 forwarding, and you can make this the default (for all connections or for a specific conection) with ForwardX11 yes in ~/.ssh/config.
<ring0> also jokrebel, gogogo
<ghostcube> und das was ring0 sagte
<ghostcube> aufm server
<ghostcube> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12755/how-to-forward-x-over-ssh-to-run-graphics-applications-remotely  ^^
<le_bot> Title: xorg - How to forward X over SSH to run graphics applications remotely? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<ghostcube> bea startet im heisenberg 1
<ghostcube> oh sorry 
<jokrebel> gäb es bessere Lösungen?
<jokrebel> ich hörte mal, dass -X over ssh recht lahm sein soll
<ghostcube> was willste denn machen?
<jokrebel> die VMs eines Servers remote nutzen
<empedokles78> Wenn man auf einem USB-Stick eine Textdatei erstellt: Kann die über das OS irgendwie rekonstruiert werden?
<ghostcube> jokrebel: das hab ich ja verstanden
<ghostcube> aber was von den vms?
<ghostcube> alles?
<Loetmichel> empedokles78: solange sie nicht überchrieben wird kann man se mit speziellen tools IMMER wiederholen
<jokrebel> ghostcube: Einzelne GUI-Programme per ssh -X ist schon nicht schlecht. Aber man sollte auch ggf. die gesamte GUI/Desktop nutzen können
<k1l> empedokles78: photorec mal angucken.
<ghostcube> jokrebel: wie wärds mit nomachine?
<ghostcube> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/X2Go/
<le_bot> Title: X2Go › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ghostcube: hm ja vielleicht. Da hörte ich schon mal von
<ghostcube> https://www.nomachine.com/
<le_bot> Title: NoMachine - Free Remote Desktop For Everybody (at www.nomachine.com)
<ghostcube> muste mal gucken.. das x2go kann kein 3d desktop
<tomreyn> kann es nicht? dachte schon
<k1l> ganzen desktop in der vm finde ich eh meistens overhead
<empedokles78> Loetmichel, findet ein IT-Forensiker auch etwas auf meinem Computer, wenn ich nur auf dem USB-Stick mit einer Textdatei arbeite?
<empedokles78> k1l, hat das mit meinem Problem einen Zusammenhang?
<k1l> empedokles78: ich kenne dein problem nicht
<empedokles78> k1l, siehe Kommentar an Loetmichel: Ich möchte einen digitalen Text schreiben, aber keine Spuren auf dem PC hinterlassen.
<k1l> sollte nicht. ausser im ram.
<empedokles78> k1l, den USB-Stick müsste man also danach im Prinzip verfeuern?
<k1l> "shred
<k1l> !shred
<k1l> nein, einfach das überschreiben wo die datei lag. siehe shred
<tomreyn> empedokles78: besser ist es du arbeitest mit full disk encryption, so dass die dateien die du erzeugst (und auch die diversen zwischenspeicher und der swap) nie als klartext auf irgendeinen storage geschrieben werden.
<tomreyn> das ist allerdings keine so tolle option bei nem USB-stick, die sterben dann noch schneller
<tomreyn> es gibt aber aber 'usb sticks' die die gleichen speicherzellen wie SSDs verwenden und damit wesentlich länger halten
<tomreyn> -aber
<tomreyn> die kann man also gut für diesen anwendungszweck nutzen. aber trotzdem sollte immer das ganze system (oder so viel wie eben geht) auf speichergerät-ebene verschlüsselt sein für diesen anwendungszweck.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, muss man da dann immer ein passwort eingeben, zum zugriff?
<empedokles78> tomreyn, den letzten absatz verstehe ich auch nicht. das ubuntu sollte dann auch verschlüsselt sein?
<k1l> lüsseltem system kommt man weder an die daten, noch an den ram etc, man muss aber immer das passwort eingeben beim booten oder nach dem aufwachen
<k1l> *bei einem verschlüsseltem system
<tomreyn> empedokles78: dwie kil (absichtlich falsch geschrieben) schon schreibt, musst du das passwort nur dann wenn du's 'aufschließt' eingeben, das ist eben beim boot und nach sleep. du kannst sowas allerdings auch für ein separates dateisystem nutzen was du nur bei bedarf auf- und wieder zuschließt, z.b. auf nem mobilen sepichergerät.
<empedokles78> also müsste ich eigentlich nur den usb-stick verschlüsselt formatieren und dürfte das passwort dann nicht vergessen.
<empedokles78> kann man das mit boardmitteln?
<tomreyn> ja
<k1l> oder einen verschlüsselten container auf dem stick ablegen und den nutzen
<tomreyn> also ja, kann man mit bordmitteln. aber nein, du müsstest schon alles verschlüsseln wenn du's ernst nimmst.
<tomreyn> cryptsetup ist das kommandozeilen-utility dafür. die bevorzugte verschlüsselung selbst nennt sich dmcrypt-LUKS.
<tomreyn> es gibt auch noch veracrypt aber das würd ich nicht empfehlen.
<uniCATx> Hallo, auf meinem Desktop habe ich eine 2 Leiste erstellt gehabt, so eine Art "Doc". Dann plötzlich ist die Leiste verschwunden. Kann ich an irgend eine Stelle feststellen, wieso die Leiste verschwunden gegangen ist? Gibt es so etwas, wie z.B.: Protokollierung von ausgeführten Schritten: dies und jenes angeklickt, Datei/Verzeichnis A B C gelöscht, Konfiguration geändert, Leiste 2 gelöscht  usw. usf.?
<uniCATx> ..... ups
<uniCATx> oder kann das vielleicht damit zusammenhängen, dass ich an dem xfce-Leistenschalter herum gespielt gespielt habe?
<uniCATx> also dort, wo verschiedenen Leistenkonfigurationen abgelegt sind?
<empedokles78> tomreyn, also os und usb stick müsste verschlüsselt sein?
<empedokles78> k1l, was erzeugt einen verschlüsselten container? truecrypt oder sowas?
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-31
<tomreyn> empedokles78: os sollte verschlüsselt sein und immer runter gefahren werden wenn man den rechner verlässt. und der zusätzliche "cyptocontainer" in dem die sensiblen daten gespeichert werden eben auch.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: und dann sollte der computer natürlich auch nicht teil eines netzwerks sein und so weiter. man kann es weit treiben. diewichtigen fragen die es zuerst zu klären gilt ist wovor an gegen was und welche 'angriffe' man sich, seine computer und die daten schützen will, und wie weit man es treiben muss (usability vs sicherheit)
<empedokles78> tomreyn, wenn alles eh nur im arbeitsspeicher bleibt, reicht es da nicht, wenn nur das usb-laufwerk verschlüsselt ist?
<empedokles78> tomreyn, os ist mir derzeit zu mühsam, wurde bei der installation von ubuntu damals nicht so eingerichtet.
<uniCATx> kurze Verständnisfrage: in dem Skript zur Entfernung von alten Kernels gibt es eine Variable KEEP=2. Soweit verstanden. Was passiert, wenn ich den Befehl sudo sh /opt/purge-old-kernels-2.sh --keep 3 ausführe? Ich dachte, damit ändert sich die Variante KEEP von 2 auf 3, also es wird zu KEEP=3! Richtig? https://imgur.com/a/F4xQM
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<uniCATx> Frage2: wenn ja, ob sich die Änderung dauerhaft einstellt? D.h. im Skript wird die 3 dauerhaft eingetragen.
<jokrebel> ohne die Scripte gsichtet zu haben. Warum sollte script2 script1 verändern? ... nutz compare zum vergleichen und verstehen der 2 scripte
<uniCATx> mir geht es jetzt nur um ein kleines Detail. Also, das original Skript ist darauf ausgelegt, 2 neusten Kernels auf der "Platte" zu belassen. Mit dem eingefügten Befehl werden dann aber 3 letzten Kernels aufbewahrt. Also, es kommt doch eine "Abänderung" des Urzustandes zzu Stande. Was ich nur nicht verstehe, war die Änderung , sagen wir mal so: einmalig! oder verändert sich die Variable, die die Anzahl der zu erhalten
<uniCATx> den Kernels bestimmt doch, und zwar dauerhaft von KEEP=2 auf KEEP=3. Oder vielleicht lässt das Attribut "--keep 3" die Variable KEEP=2 unterdrücken und erzwingt quasi "mit Gewalt" den Wert 3 , was im Endeffekt bedeuten sollte, 3 statt 2 Kernels zu erhalten, und zwar einmalig (oder doch dauerhaft?). Ich weiß es nicht. Deshalb die Frage:))
<uniCATx> compare werde ich mir anschauen
<dreamon> Hallo. Würde gerne in Multisystem ein persistentes Ubuntu haben. Ich frage mich ob es sinn macht eine Live-CD persistent zu machen?
<jokrebel> warum kein Multisystem USB Stick?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich verwende ja Multisystem. Würde aber gerne meine eigene Ubuntuversion zusammenbasten die ich damit starten kann. 
<dreamon> Dachte wenn ich die Iso von einer Live-Cd mache und die persistent mache, dass es dann geht.
<dreamon> Oder sehe ich das falsch?
<jokrebel> multisystem aufm Stick kann eine Installation die drauf ist zusätzlich persistant machen (da geht aber da dann kein neuerer Kernel!)
<dreamon> Oder müsste ich erstmal Ubuntu auf einen Stick installieren und davon ein Iso machen? 
<jokrebel> also ich hab es nur auf nem Stick probiert - keine Ahnung ob das auch auf ner DVD (RW!) ginge
<jokrebel> man muss erst mal die "Live" installieren und die kann man dann (zusätzlich auf dem selben Stick) auch noch modifiziert als persitant ablegen
<dreamon> Live-CD Persistent macht dann wohl wenig sinn.
<dreamon> Auf einen Stick zu installieren, ist etwas gefährlich. Das zerlegt mir womöglich den Grub auf meiner Festplatte. (hatte ich schon mal)
<jokrebel> dreamon: allerhöchsten auf ner mehrfach beschreibbaren
<jokrebel> ...nur wenn man es falsch macht ;-9
<dreamon> Das mach ich mal besser auf einer Kiste auf der ich nichts zu verlieren habe ;)
<jokrebel> dreamon: notfalls wenn Du Dir unsicher bist alle wichtigen Festplatten abstöpseln und das ganze von ner LiveDVD aus machen
<dreamon> Bei Notebooks etwas aufwändig. Warum ist das mit dem Kernel eigentlich ein Problem?
<jokrebel> Aber auch von einem Produktivsystem aus klappt ein Multisystem Stick herstellen mit einer persistenten Installation wenn man aufpasst zuverlässig
<dreamon> Wenn du mir eine Schritt für Schrittanleitung hast, aber das Risiko ist mir doch etwas zu hoch. Wenn man Luks verwendet kann das Bööööse enden.
<jokrebel> weil halt eine peristente Installation bei einem Kernel Upgrade an seine Grenzen stößt. Da musste man das zugehörige LiveSystem neu aufspielen (mit dem neueren Kernel) und dann neu persistant bauen
<jokrebel> bei LUKS bin ich eher raus aus allen Themen
<dreamon> Jo. Da muß man vorsichtig sein ;)
<jokrebel> oder halt einfach alte Hardware einfach nicht mit Verschlüsselung zusätzlich belasten/ausbremsen ;-)
<empedokles78> Ist Thunderbird von der Suche her ähnlich gut wie gmail?
<ppq> eher nicht, aber es taugt schon
<user03> also ich habe kein problem eine email zu finden
<drfanatic> April. April!
<tomreyn> auf jeden fall ist die sortierfunktion in TB wesentlich besser
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-01
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen und schöne Ostern! Kann mir als Senior bitte jemand helfen? Komme mit der Rechtschreibprüfung nicht klar.
<Rolfi> Habe Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit, firefox 59.0.2
<Rolfi> Wenn ich im Browser auf einer Website etwas ausfülle, springt eine Rechtschreibprüfung an (die Wörter sind unterkringelt). Wo finde ich die Einstellung dazu?
<Rolfi> Die Rechtschreibprüfung in LibreOffice funktioniert und läßt sich einstellen. Für den Browser firefox aber nicht.
<Rolfi> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechtschreibkorrektur/ verstehe ich nicht
<le_bot> Title: Rechtschreibkorrektur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> Danke, ich muss gmail endlich los werden. Falls jemand noch andere alternativen weiss..
<tomreyn> empedokles78: mailpile vielleicht?
<phita1gl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  zueoeum: jokrebel sulpher1 koegs ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<phita1gl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  mfywxlfkp: Schlawiner cyboman33 _moep_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<phita1gl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  oqumer: koffeinfriedhof julian DerRaiden ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<phita1gl> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  papgx: l4rz knittl ZaraFrax ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-25
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen, ich wollte nur kurz bescheidgeben das fsck das HDD Problem beheben konnte, alles läuft wieder normal, es gab auch keinen Datenverlust
<indy73c> danke nochmal an alle für die gestriege Hilfe !!
<TheGreen> ich möchte einen regel mäßigen shutdown oder halt Befehl in mein crontab ein tragen mit einer zeit Wahrung. 
<TheGreen> kann mir da m jemand helfen ich hab da wenig übung mit
<TheGreen> bitte
<ppq> TheGreen, hier ist ein link, wo jemand genau das mit cron machen möchte: https://askubuntu.com/questions/567955/automatic-shutdown-at-specified-times
<le_bot> Title: cron - Automatic shutdown at specified times? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> dieses format, mit der angabe "root", funktioniert aber nur für die globale crontab /etc/crontab
<ppq> TheGreen, was meinst du mit "zeit Wahrung"?
<TheGreen> ich möchte das cron mir sagt in zb 10 minuten  fährt der rechner runter
<ppq> dann einfach den befehl abändern zu:   shutdown -h +10 "Warnung: Rechner fährt in 10 Minuten runter"
<ppq> dann fährt der rechner 10 minuten nach der zeit runter, die du in der crontab am anfang spezifizierst
<ppq> also 23:40 im beispiel
<TheGreen> super danke für die schnelle hilfe
<TheGreen> ab hier komm ich klar
<TheGreen> trage ich den befhel als sudo ein?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> wenn du die /etc/crontab benutzt, was empfehlenswert ist, gibt es stattdessen die angabe des users direkt
<ppq> daher das wort "root" im beispiel vor dem shutdown-befehl
<ppq> siehe auch "man 5 crontab"
<ppq> "EXAMPLE SYSTEM CRON FILE       The following lists the content of a regular system-wide crontab file. Unlinke a user's crontab, this file has the username field, as used by /etc/crontab.EXAMPLE SYSTEM CRON FILE    The following lists the content of a regular system-wide crontab file. Unlinke a user's crontab, this file has the username field, as used by /etc/crontab.
<ppq> huch, das war doppelt
<TheGreen> ok danke
<ppq> keine ursache :)
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-26
<pragomer> hallo, ich würde gerne ubuntu auf diesem Notebook installieren, jedoch wird nur die 1,5TB SATA Festplatte erkannt, die 250er NVM-SSD nicht. Ich habe schon alle Ubuntu 18.04 und Derivate sowie 19.04 daily probiert. 
<pragomer> https://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Tests-Notebooks-Netbooks-Medion-Erazer-P6689-Aldi-Notebook-Test-22260655.html
<le_bot> Title: Medion Erazer P6689: Aldi-Notebook im Test - COMPUTER BILD (at www.computerbild.de)
<pragomer> Kann es sein, dass diese Festplatte überhaupt nicht mit Linux funktioniert??
<drc> theoretisch kann das sein
<drc> also, naja, ziemlich sicher nicht die festplatte, sondern der controller
<drc> um das mit sicherheit zu sagen, müsste man aber wissen, was für ein controller das ist
<drc> `lspci` sollte uns das sagen
<edgieman> Hallo
<edgieman> Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich meine Logitech Maus unter Ubuntu 16.04 in betrieb nehme?
<k1l_> kabel einstecken und benutzen.
<k1l_> :)
<ppq> plug & play geht nicht? welche ist das denn?
<edgieman> Eingesteckt habe ich sie :)
<edgieman> Logitech m705
<edgieman> lenovo notebook.
<edgieman> Es ist eine Funkmaus.
<k1l_> hast du den sender eingesteckt? ist die maus angeschaltet?
<ppq> die extrabuttons brauchen wohl ggf. konfiguration, aber ansonsten sollte die direkt funktionieren, wenn der "unifying" empfänger mit der maus schon verheiratet ist
<dreamon_> Für gewöhnlich verwende ich Thunar unter xubuntu mit einem Dark Theme. Wollte mal dolphin testen, doch leider ist der Text und Hintergrund ein ähnlicher Hellton. Ist der Theme bei KDE extra einstellbar?
<ppq> edgieman, falls die noch nicht gepairt sind: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logitech_Unifying_Empf%C3%A4nger/ -- oder in einer windows VM (oder an einem windows PC) mit dem logitech tool pairen. danach gehts dann auch unter ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: Logitech Unifying Empfänger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<edgieman> k1l_, eingesteckt ist der sender und die maus on.
<k1l_> edgieman: am usb2 port?
<edgieman> ich habe die maus auch an einem anderen laptop bereits unter ubuntu in betrieb.
<edgieman> k1l_, keine ahnung. ich habe einen blauen usb und einen gelben. hab's bei beiden versucht.
<k1l_> der gelbe ist meist powered usb2. der blaue ist immer usb3.
<edgieman> k1l_, wo ist es sinnvoller?
<k1l_> usb2 würde ich machen
<edgieman> "ab Ubuntu 15.04 ist Solaar bereits in den Universe-Paketquellen enthalten und es muss nicht mehr von Hand ergänzt werden. " sollte also unter 16.04 eigentlich gehen, nicht?
<edgieman> okay. nächster schritt?
<ppq> edgieman, wenn es mit genau diesem empfänger und genau dieser maus an einem anderen rechner läuft, ist das schon gepairt
<ppq> dann kannst du dir den kram mit solaar sparen
<ppq> das muss dann irgendwie an dem laptop liegen.
<edgieman> ppq, gibt's ne einstellung? der rote punkt beim lenovo funktioniert als maus und das touchpad ist ausgeschaltet.
<edgieman> vielleicht hängt das mit dem roten punkt (fingermaus) zusammen?
<edgieman> ich schätze, die maus müsste den roten punkt dann überspringen.
<edgieman> überspielen
<k1l_> geh mal in die einstellungen und guck, dass die maus dort nicht abgeschaltet ist.
<ppq> edgieman, soweit ich weiß, sind neu eingesteckte mäuse standardmäßig immer aktiviert. aber es gibt - je nach desktopumgebung - ja ein fenster, wo man nippel und touchpad deaktivieren kann, da kannst du ja mal schauen
<edgieman> ppq, ich bin auf unity.
<edgieman> ppq, schau mal hier: https://imgur.com/lVErRoN
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<ppq> bei dem theme erkennt man ja nix :) geh mal in den tab maus und touchpad
<ppq> oder bist du da schon, ist mir nicht ersichtlich
<ppq> irgendwo sollte da ein drop-down-menü mit geräten sein und der möglichkeit, sie zu deaktivieren
<edgieman> ppq, da bin ich schon.
<edgieman> ppq, oder ich könnte mal versuchen auf 18.04 zu updaten.
<edgieman> hat aber irgendwie nicht geklappt.
<edgieman> kann mir einer sagen, wie ich auf 18.04 update?
<edgieman> vielleicht löst sich dann mein problem.
<ppq> edgieman, kannst es ja mal mit einem 18.04.2 live-system versuchen
<ppq> dann siehst du, wie die chancen stehen
<edgieman> Unter Anwendungen und Aktualisierungen, steht, dass ich über Langzeitunterstützungen informiert werde.
<edgieman> Die Maus läuft auf 18.04, aber das ist kein lenovo-notebook.
<ppq> ja, daher ist es sinnvoll, 18.04.2 auf diesem rechner zu testen
<edgieman> ppq, ich möchte sowieso updaten.
<ppq> das geht dank live-system ohne änderung an deinem bestehenden 16.04
<ppq> ok
<edgieman> Okay, Unity gefällt mir eigentlich besser als gnome.
<ppq> aber denk an backups, falls es schiefgeht ;)
<edgieman> für den kleinen screen.
<stevieh> unity ist besser, aber nützt ja nix
<edgieman> stevieh, wie meinst du, nützt ja nix?
<stevieh> unity stirbt.
<stevieh> aber klar, wegen der Maus auf 18.04 zu wechseln, wenn der Rest ok ist, würde ich nicht machen
<edgieman> stevieh, gibt's ne alternative für kleine monitore?
<stevieh> klar, das ganze xfce zeugse und so.
<edgieman> stevieh, liegt's vielleicht am tweak tool?
<edgieman> mit der maus.
<stevieh> ich würde mir die logs anschauen, wenn die Maus ein und ausgesteckt wird...
<stevieh> und dann ins hid device schauen, und dann nach oben durchs X hochhangeln. Und als erstes würde ich mal ne andere Maus probieren.
<edgieman> eine andere habe ich leider nicht (sie funktioniert aber auf einem anderen ubuntu). wie gucke ich in die logs?
<stevieh> dmesg, /var/log/syslog
<stevieh> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<edgieman> die /var/.. befehle weiss ich nicht, wie ausführen. dmesg schreibt mir: https://dpaste.de/6934
<le_bot> Title: dpaste/6934 (Bash) (at dpaste.de)
<stevieh> edgieman: ein wenig eigeninitiative und transferleistung verlang ich jetzt schon
<edgieman> habe mal edge@edge:~$ sudo /var/log/syslog
<edgieman> sudo: /var/log/syslog: Befehl nicht gefunde gemacht
<stevieh> das sind log dateien, die schaut man sich mit cat oder less oder tail an
<stevieh> mach mal ein neues Terminalfenster auf und mach mal sudo cat /dev/hidraw0 und beweg dann die Maus.
<edgieman> stevieh, cat erzeugt ein langes file, hier mal ein auszug: https://dpaste.de/246C
<le_bot> Title: dpaste/246C (Bash) (at dpaste.de)
<stevieh> das sieht erstmal gut aus.
<stevieh> jetzt mal die hids anschauen und dann /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<edgieman> stevieh, mit dem letzteren befehl passiert nichts, nachdem ich mein sudo pwd eingegeben habe.
<stevieh> brich mal ab und probier entsprechend hidraw1 bis hidraw3 durch.
<edgieman> hidraw2 u. 3 konnten nicht gefunden werden.
<edgieman> beim 1 ist er auch wieder hängen geblieben.
<stevieh> und beim mausbewegen bekamst du nix angezeigt?
<edgieman> stevieh, nein.
<edgieman> edge@edge:~$ sudo cat var/log/Xorg.0.log
<edgieman> [sudo] Passwort für edge: 
<edgieman> cat: var/log/Xorg.0.log: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<stevieh> da fehlt ein /
<edgieman> sorry.
<stevieh> aber ich würde mal sagen, wenn aus den hidraw devices nix rauskommt, ist wirklich was mit deinem USB kaputt. An der stelle wäre es jetzt angesagt, mal ne andere Maus zu testen
<edgieman> stevieh, erkennen scheint er die logitech schon (Xorg.0.log): https://dpaste.de/ypMs
<le_bot> Title: dpaste/ypMs (Bash) (at dpaste.de)
<koegs> nur weil mich der name irritiert, ist das auch der richtige Empfänger für die Maus oder hast du wirklich nicht zwei verschiedene Logitech-Mäuse im Haushalt?
<edgieman> koegs, ich habe zwei mal dieselbe, aber das ist schon der richtige empfänger.
<edgieman> der andere empfänger steckt in einem mac
<koegs> und hast du die andere maus und empfänger mal probiert?
<stevieh> cat /dev/input/mouse0
<PL7icnc> Guten Tag kann ich explizit eine local host port freigeben ? 
<PL7icnc> 127.0.0.1:24727 freigeben
<edgieman> koegs, gute idee, aber geht auch ned.
<koegs> edgieman: ich würde mal wie von ppq vorschlagen nen 18.04 Live USB Stick erstellen und schauen ob es dann dort geht
<koegs> PL7icnc: was genau willst du "freigeben"? was ist das ziel?
<PL7icnc> elster online ausweisapp aus dem appstore
<PL7icnc> snap relase sol funktionieren
<koegs> und was funktioniert da nicht?
<PL7icnc> Geht auch nur nicht bei BUND.de
<edgieman> stevieh, der befehl bleibt mit sudo auch hängen.
<PL7icnc> koegs, ich bekomme keine token 
<PL7icnc> Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter 127.0.0.1:24727 aufbauen.
<edgieman> liegt's nicht am optimierungswerkzeug?
<koegs> PL7icnc: wenn die App läuft, musst du nix freigeben
<koegs> hast du mal mit "sudo netstat -tulpen | grep 24727" geschaut ob überhaupt jemand auf dem Port lauscht?
<stevieh> edgieman: dann kommt aus dem USB Dongle nix raus. Entweder ist der USB bei dem Laptop irgendwie verklemmt oder die Maus/Dongle kaputt. Mal ein anderes Live System Testen könnte wirklich erkenntnisse bringen. Wenn es da auch nicht geht, hast du ein Problem.
<PL7icnc> das fenster der app reserviert diesen port 
<PL7icnc>  8672/AusweisApp2
<edgieman> stevieh, ich glaube ich mache ein update, habe keine wichtigen daten.
<PL7icnc> tcp 0 0 127.0.0.1:24727 0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN 1000 39118 8672/AusweisApp2
<edgieman> wie führe ich es korrekt aus?
<koegs> PL7icnc: hast du die hinweise aus dem snapstore beachtet? https://snapcraft.io/ausweisapp2-ce
<le_bot> Title: Install ausweisapp2-ce for Linux using the Snap Store | Snapcraft (at snapcraft.io)
<stevieh> ich würde eher eine neuinstallation machen, wenn du eh keine wichtigen Daten hast.
<stevieh> auf jeden Fall mal einen USB Stick mit nem Live-System machen
<PL7icnc> koegs,  ja alles mit sudo vor dem start gemacht
<koegs> PL7icnc: die befehle einzeln kopiert? also immer von "sudo bis vor "sudo"?
<PL7icnc> ich sollte nochm,al neu starten und von vorne beginnen 
<koegs> also nicht den ganzen block in eine einzelne zeile, das wird da komisch dargestellt
<PL7icnc> koegs, wie liest du das muss die ausweisapp laufen oder wird die von dem brouwser gestartet
<PL7icnc> koegs,  schon einzel 
<koegs> ich denke die wird schon laufen müssen, tut sie aber wenn "netstat" schon die ausgabe wie oben macht
<PL7icnc> ok dann probier ich ein neustart 
<PL7icnc> dann die sudos und dann die app starten 
<PL7icnc> so versteh ich das
<PL7icnc> bis dann 
<edgieman> stevieh, okay, was mache ich mit der .iso genau?
<stevieh> na komm, lies mal im web.
<stevieh> das schaffst du
<edgieman> "Zuerst muss der Linux-Live-USB-Creator heruntergeladen werden, dieser erstellt in fünf einfachen Schritten einen bootfähigen USB-Stick und bindet gleichzeitig das ISO-Image ein. "
<edgieman> aber ich glaube, das bezieht sich auf windows.
<edgieman> komisch, kann das ding im startmedienersteller nicht auswählen, liegt es an ntsf?
<PL7icnc> koegs, leider ohne erfolfg 
<PL7icnc> Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter 127.0.0.1:24727 aufbauen.
<PL7icnc> ich schreib mal die logdatei an diesen Stephan 
<PL7icnc> bis demnächst 
<edgen> habe lts 18.0 installiert. es gibt jetzt 3 datenträger: 120GB-Datenträger, 118 GB Blockgerät (/dev/ubuntu-vg/root), 1.0 GB Blockgerät (/dev/unbuntu-vg/swap_1). Warum?
<edgen> Der letzte ist ein Auslagerungsspeicher.
<j0k> Verschlüsselung? LVM?
<j0k> vg dürfte für Volume Group stehn
<j0k> kann man ziemlich sicher bei der Installation bei der Partitionierung entsprechend aus- oder abwählen 
<edgen> war aktiviert, als ich verschlüsselung aktiviert habe (bzw. damit verknüpft, wenn ich mich recht entsinne)
<ppq> ja, das ist normal wenn du verschlüsselung aktivierst bei der installation
<j0k> Na dann ist das "warum" ja erst mal ge und erklärt ;-)
<edgen> ppq, also die zwei blockgeräte?
<edgen> bringt, die verschlüsselung etwas?
<ppq> ja, wenn dein rechner aus ist, hat niemand ohne kenntnis der passphrase zugriff auf deine dateien
<ppq> sehr nützlich für laptops
<edgen> ppq, und beim nutzerpasswort schon?
<edgen> d.h. wenn er es nicht kennt.
<ppq> nein, wenn der rechner soweit läuft, dass die login-maske sichtbar ist, ist das dateisystem schon entschlüsselt
<ppq> und per DMA-schnittstelle (derer gibts so einige) kann der key berechnet werden
<ppq> es gibt unabhängig davon noch verschlüsselung des home-verzeichnisses, das würde da schon greifen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das standardmäßig noch gemacht wird
<edgen> ppq, interessant, dann sollte man den rechner also in der tat immer ausschalten.
<ppq> das ist jedenfalls das sicherste
<edgen> und auf der hauptplatte habe ich ein dateisystem 537 MB Fat, Ein Dateisysem Parition 2 768 MB Ext4, Eine Partition 3 119 GB LUKS (darunter steht noch 119 GB LVM2 PV).
<edgen> alles korrekt?
<edgen> Was ist eine DMA-Schnittstelle genau?
<ppq> zugriff auf den inhalt des arbeitsspeichers über externe schnittstellen, zb. thunderbolt/expresscard
<edgen> Kann eine Verschlüsselung auch gehackt werden?
<ppq> ausgeschlossen werden kann das nie
<edgen> ppq, also der passphrase vom nutzer liegt im arbeitsspeicher?
<edgen> warum dann bei der verschlüsselung nicht?
<ppq> beim booten muss die passphrase eingegeben werden, damit das dateisystem entschlüsselt wird. danach ist der key berechenbar, durch vergleich der daten im "klartext" und der verschlüsselten daten auf dem datenträger
<ppq> die liegt nicht direkt im arbeitsspeicher, ist aber ableitbar aus dem arbeitsspeicherinhalt
<ppq> und dem platteninhalt, wie gesagt
<edgen> ist mir zu hoch. warum ist der passphrase von der verschlüsselung nicht ableitbar?
<edgen> (Weiss jemand wie man Gnome leicht auf ein dunkles Theme umstellt? Bei Unity gab's Adawaita.)
<edgen> Wo werden in Gnome denn die Themes verwaltet?
<edgen> Geht wohl nur über das tweak tool.
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-27
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mal eine kurze frage, welches Verfahren zur Datensicherung würdet ihr für ubuntu empfehlen?
<indy73c> habe folgenden Artikel gefunden, das steht zwar was man sichern sollte aber nicht wie, und ich möchte nicht 2-3 x die woche, die daten per hand Kopieren :-) https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung/
<le_bot> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> es gibt kein patentrezept. weil man nicht weis um was fuer daten es sich handelt. eine musik/video sammlung wird anders gesichert als eine emailsammlung. dann kommt es darauf an ob es datenbanken oder files sind. und wie häufig die veraendert werden, wie viel bandbreite mit vie viel speicher stehen auf source/destination zur verfuegung?
<LupusE> komprimierbarkeit der daten, invrementell vs vollsicherung. zugriff auf einzeldateien oder wiederherstellen des gesamten inhalts? deduplizierung?
<stevieh> indy73c: fürs Sichern des Home-Dirs ist dejadup IMHO absolut brauchbar.
<stevieh> fürs system/server find ich backupninja sehr fein. Mir geht es bei beidem auch um verschlüsselte Backups, da ich sie auch remote lagern will.
<apollo13> stevieh: interessant, das muss ich mir mal anschauen
<apollo13> ich verwende aktuell recht viel borg und restic
<apollo13> und halt wrapper runderherum dass zb davor ein psql backup gezogen wird etc
<stevieh> backupninja und borg sollte auch zusammen gehen.
<apollo13> ja hab ich im readme ein bisserl dazu gesehen :)
<stevieh> borg hat glaub ich den vorteil, dass du die grösse des remote volumes mit angeben kannst, das wollte ich mir auch mal anschauen,
<apollo13> ja du kannst ein storage-quota angeben
<apollo13> wichtiger für mich ist dort allerdings der append-only mode
<stevieh> das geht bei duplicity afaik nicht.
<apollo13> ein backup dass man wieder löschen kann ist halt eher lästig…
<indy73c> also, es handelt sich um ein Backup von dem Computer den ich sowohl beruflich als auch Private benutze, bisher habe ich das abends immer von hand aufs NAS kopiert .. so das wichtister aber das ist ja kein zustand, die meisten daten die gesichert werden sollen / müssen sind Textdokumente, Quellcodes, Bissel musik, BILDER!, eMails also quasi das Home Verzeichnis, was schön wäre ich habe 2 Virtial Box VMs
<indy73c> ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher ob es da reicht ewinfach nur die HDDFiles zu sichern, sichern möchte ich auf eine Verschlüssele USB3.0 HDD mit 1TB
<sysdef> stevieh: das meinte ich gestern mit meiner der_postillon-aeusserung: https://www.der-postillon.com/2019/03/uploadfilter-eu.html
<le_bot> Title: Der Postillon: Uploadfilter: Heldenhafte EU-Parlamentarier knicken nicht vor mächtiger Bürgerlobby ein (at www.der-postillon.com)
<stevieh> indy73c: schau dir mal das eingebaute also deja dup an.
<apollo13> deja dup ist noch duplicity oder?
<stevieh> yep
<stevieh> der gnome wrapper für duplicity quasi, mehr oder minder ohne jegliche einstellmöglichkeiten
<indy73c> ich habe natürlich auch schon gesehen das es ein Backup Tool gleich out of the Box gibt aber das scheint mir Komisch zu sein ... man kann sagen tägliche backups aber nicht wann !?!!?, man kann auch nicht sagen ob Voll oder nur änderungen ...
<sysdef> oh, ECHAN
<stevieh> indy73c: ja, das ist alles "fest eingestellt"
<indy73c> okay ...
<stevieh> Aber gerade das mit dem Backupzeitpunkt ist eher gut gelöst, weil du deinen Rechner ja nicht immer an hast.
<indy73c> dann jetzt noch ne echt blöde frage (Bitte nicht hauen) ich habe die HDD mit ext4 Formatiert und mit LURKs verschlüsselt .. jetzt ist das alles root und das Backup kann nicht drauf zugreifen .:!?!?!
<indy73c> einfach mit chown das gemountete verzeichnis ändern ?
<stevieh> k.a.
<stevieh> wenn du duplicity oder borg nimmst, musst du nicht die platte verschlüsseln.
<indy73c> warum?
<stevieh> weil das die backups verschlüsselt
<indy73c> ah okay
<stevieh> damit kannst du auch "sonstwohin" backuppen.
<indy73c> sehe gerade das Backup von ubuntu fragt auch nach ob es das Backup verschlüsseln soll :-)
<stevieh> genau
<indy73c> naja jetzt ist es doppelt verschlüsselt :-)
<stevieh> ich sicher halt immer lokal und remote. Und remote auf nem Gerät, wo ich nicht die Hoheit habe.
<indy73c> ja da fehlt es mir aktuell dran, ich muss ganz ganz dringen mein NAS zuhause neu machen aber die Zeit die Zeit
<stevieh> yep
<indy73c> da wäre es auch egal da alle NAS platten mit veraCrypt verschlüsselt sind :-)
<stevieh> ja, aber remote eben nicht
<indy73c> ja das stimmt
<indy73c> hast du dir dafür nen  Root server besorgt oder haust du das ins GoogleKonto ?
<stevieh> ich bin gerade (ähm, seit 2 Jahren) dabei ein eigenes system zu entwickeln... quasi ein reines backup nas
<indy73c> okay ...
<indy73c> wenn du magst kannst du das bei gelegenheit mal ausführen aber vielleicht im offtopic :-)
<stevieh> oder per pm, ist mir noch lieber.
<indy73c> gerna auch das .. aber ich musste feststellen das einfach so PMs im IRC zu verschicken sehr verpöhnt ist, deswegen habe ich mir das abgewöhnt
<apollo13> stevieh: wow, backupninja ist ja uralt :)
<stevieh> ah? Hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. Wobei, alte Projekte die noch aktiv sind, sind die besten.
 * _moep_ nutzt bareos
<apollo13> stevieh: klar, war keine kritik, nur interessant dass da echt 13 jahre alt sind und seitdem keine änderung haben :)
<sash_> https://www.0xacab.org/riseuplabs/backupninja/commits/master ich sehe da commits von vor 8 Monaten
<le_bot> Title: Commits · master · riseuplabs / backupninja · GitLab (at www.0xacab.org)
<apollo13> sash_: eh, ich bezog mich auf die cron und logrotate files
<apollo13> die brauchen aber auch im regelfall keine änderung :)
<stevieh> also hier versieht es seinen dienst wunnebar.
<apollo13> glaub ich
<empedokles78> Mit welchem Dateisystem sollte ich meine externe HD formatieren, wenn ich ein Backup von ein paar Dateien erstellen will?
<Frickelpit> empedokles78: kommt drauf an, wo du sie überall anschließen willst.
<empedokles78> Frickelpit, ich möchte mein system neu aufsetzen.
<Frickelpit> wenn es nur für mal eben sein sollte, kannste auch deine wichtigen Dateien in ein Archiv packen und das auf die externe legen solange.
<empedokles78> Frickelpit, ich möchte meinen pers. Ordner drauf kopieren und die Dateien bei der neuen LTS wieder auf den Compi machen.
<empedokles78> Also Ext4 wie das OS?
<Rochvellon> jo
<empedokles78> Rochvellon, und dann die gewünschten Folder einfach Drag n' Droppen?
<Rochvellon> denk an die versteckten Ordner
<empedokles78> Rochvellon, ja, da ist wohl nicht so viel wichtiges drin.
<empedokles78> Gibt's eigentlich Staatstrojaner, die sich im Bios rumtun?
<Frickelpit> Das wäre eine Frage für offtopic
<empedokles78> Frickelpit, nicht unbedingt, ich möchte wissen, ob man mit einem Neuaufsetzen da was gewinnt.
<Frickelpit>  neuaufsetzen wovon? Vom BS, was nach dem BIOS erst geladen wird?
<empedokles78> Frickelpit, ja, die frage ist ja gerade die, ob es Trojaner für das BIOS gibt, dann ist das wertlos.
<empedokles78> Die Anschlussfrage wäre dann, ob man die irgendwie erkennen kann.
<Frickelpit> [15:41:37] <Frickelpit> Das wäre eine Frage für offtopic
<empedokles78> #offtopic?
<Frickelpit> !offtopic
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<doev> Hallo, hab mein WebDAV Problem immernoch nicht im Griff. Wenn ich versuche zu mounten (Ubuntuserver 16.04), dannn akzeptiert er die Logindaten, aber er sagt dann: WebDAV nicht unterstützt.
<doev> wie bekomme ich den Server dazu englische Fehlermeldungen zu schreiben?
<doev> vllt hat jemand eine andere Idee. MIt cadaver kann ich die WebDAV Verbindung aufbauen. Ich will dieses Verzeichnis nun lokal synchronisieren, also das Delta übertragen. 
<tomreyn> 12 minuten - 256 sekunden (=~4 minuten) = 8 minuten hat doev es hier ausgehalten.
<imox> \join #zoneminder
<NTQ> Oh, ein Zoneminderer
<imox> NTQ: nicht gut? 
<NTQ> imox: Geh lieber in den Slack-Chat. Da sind die Entwickler
<NTQ> imox: zoneminder-chat.slack.com
<imox> ich will ja nicht unbedingt zoneminder wenn du dich damit auskennst und mir was anderes empfehlen kannst gerne her damit? bin auf der suche nach einer guten lösung
<NTQ> Also ich nutze zoneminder zu Hause auf einem Raspberry Pi 3
<NTQ> Hab immer wieder mal ein paar Bugs gefunden, aber die Jungs fixen die eigentlich recht fix
<NTQ> Und dass es überhaupt in stetiger Entwicklung ist, finde ich auch gut
<imox> ach cool wieviel cams hast du denn am laufen? ist der raspberry schnell genug? auf für motion detection? 
<j0k> ist das noch on topic?
<imox> j0k: ja sorry -.- 
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-28
<empedokles7> Ich habe eine Externe Festplatte auf EXT4 formatiert. Da ist aber noch eine Partition 1 à 32 kB drauf: Partitionstyp Unbekannt, Inhalt Unbekannt. Mit der kann ich nix machen.
<koegs> empedokles7: notfalls nochmal neu mit gparted eine partitionstabelle anlegen, falls noch keine daten drauf sind
<empedokles7> koegs, und dort erst msdos auswählen?
<empedokles7> koegs, "Der/die Partition(en) 2 auf /dev/sdb wurden geschrieben, aber es war nicht möglich, den Kernel über die Änderungen zu informieren, weil sie wahrscheinlich in Benutzung sind. Daher werden die alten Partitionen noch benutzt. Sie sollten nun den Rechner neu starten, bevor Sie weitere Änderungen vornehmen."
<empedokles7> Fehler beim erstellen der P-Tabelle.
<koegs> empedokles7: einmal die externe platte abziehen oder eben rebooten
<empedokles7> koegs, sind die partitationstabellen immer in msdos?
<koegs> oder gpt, je nach größe
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-29
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen .. ich habe jetzt mal ein paar tage das Ubuntu Eigene Backup Tool benutzt und musste feststellen das es nicht meinen erwartungen entspricht, mann kann nur schwer sehen ob alles geklappt hat, zudem sind seit dem Aktivieren die schaltflächten Sichern und WIederherstellen gesperrt :-)
<indy73c> könnt ihr noch andere Tools empfehlen ?
<_moep_> bareos
<koegs> rsync
<indy73c> habtg ihr mal sbackup ausprobiert ?
<indy73c> mit rsync muss ich immer selber dran denken oder einen CroneJob Einrichten richtig ?
<koegs> japp
<indy73c> hmm..
<indy73c> rsync ist zwar eigentlich nciht das was ich gesucht habe, macht scheinbar aber was ich brauche .. ich teste das gerade mal .. mal sehen
<koegs> indy73c: für mich persönlich hat es den vorteil das ich die volle kontrolle darüber habe WANN ich das backup mache, WAS im Backup ist und ich mir die Daten einfach angucken kann
<koegs> also kein script oder daemon im hintergrund, den ich nicht kontrolliere und kein komisches Archiv
<indy73c> ja letzer punkt ist ein Def. PRO
<koegs> dafür muss man sich halt selber um verschlüsselung und inkrementierung kümmern, wenn man das möchte
<indy73c> werde ich wohl dann auch benutzten
<indy73c> die HDD ist eh Verschlüsselt, in sofern ist der Punkt schon mal erledigt
<indy73c> ich werde mir denke ich das mal in ein Script packen und dann irgednwie linken das ich nur noch backup tippen muss und ab geht die lutzi
<indy73c> vielleicht hat dashalb auch das U Backup tool probleme, aber so wier ich das nach 3 tagen einschätze ist das tool Russisches Backup Rulette
<empedokles78> Womit lassen sich Metadaten von MP3-Dateien am besten bearbeiten?
<koegs> mediainfo z.B.
<koegs> ach bearbeiten
<stevieh> easytag
<empedokles78> koegs, habe einmal ein file in mediainfo geöffnet, wo bearbeite ich den künstler?
<empedokles78> okay, easytag scheint dafür geeigneter.
<stevieh> apselut
<empedokles78> fesches programm.
<DaVu> empedokles78: ich persönlich bevorzuge Musicbrainz Picard
<DaVu> Kommt halt drauf an, was du nachher damit machen möchtest
<MadPsymon> Ich hab neulich mal meine ganze Sammlung mit https://github.com/beetbox/beets getaggt
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - beetbox/beets: music library manager and MusicBrainz tagger (at github.com)
<MadPsymon> ein paar fehler waren dabei aber im großen und ganzen klappt es gut
<stevieh> wo bekomm ich nochmal modulparameter für kernelmodule raus?
<j0k> modprobe?
<stevieh> die möglichen?
<tomreyn> stevieh: modinfo -p modulname
<stevieh> danke, das wars
<tomreyn> liebend gern - ihre internetsuchmaschine
<stevieh> du warst einfach schneller :-)
<tomreyn> von deiner frage hier bis zu meiner antwort vergingen 5 minuten, ich wette ne suchmaschine wäre fixer gewesen.
<stevieh> ich hab so viel zu tun, da machen mir die 5 min nix aus :-)
<jamila> cc cv
<kaoutar> cv hmd
<jamila> slm
<kaoutar> slt
<stevieh> qwrtz
<jamila> cc
<jamila> how are u ?
<jamila_> n
<kaoutar_> nk
<doev> ich will einem xubuntu eine feste IP geben, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, wenn man es über den NetworkManager macht, dann verbindet er sich erst nach dem Benutzerlogin.
<doev> reicht es, wenn ich das in network/interfaces eintrage?
<doev> oder funkt der nm dann dazwischen?
<sdx23> der NM kümmert sich nicht mehr, wenn es in der interfaces steht. Allerdings gibt's ja nun auch netplan https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netplan/
<le_bot> Title: Netplan › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> DaVu, vor allem die Titel wieder finden. Es sind persönliche Recordings.
<doev> sdx23: also den network-manager musste ich deaktivieren.
<doev> dann erst hat network/interfaces gegriffen.
<doev> aber meine resolv.conf ist nicht mehr correct.
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-31
<Guest3345> hallo
<Brot01> Hallo, ich habe hier einen kleinen Rechner im LAN hängen, den ich für Backups benutzen möchte. Auf diesen wird 2x am Tag zugegriffen. Es soll eine ext4 Platte auf der die Backups geschrieben werden eingebunden werden. Diese Platte wird mit hdparm in in den idle Zustand versetzt. Muss ich beim mounten über fstab irgendwelche Parameter beachten, bzgl hdparm bzw backups?
<stevieh> nein.
<stevieh> ich würde drauf achten, dass die platte auch wirklich unten ist.
<stevieh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fr6gvZXx8q/ ich hab z.B. so ein Script am laufen, das ist ganz interessant auszuwerten.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Brot01> ok danke
<stevieh> was ich noch den Eindruck habe, ist, dass die hdparm einstellungen von den Platten "vergessen" werden, daher bekommen die bei mir einmal nachts die Dinger wieder um die Ohren gehauen.
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-23
<interrobangd> schon coool die option bei x11vnc: x11vnc -forever -gone
<micha58> Hallo Leute, ich habe mal eine (eventuell total doofe) Frage: Ich habe Nextcloud und Collaboraonline auf dem Server von ionos installiert. Damit das ganze gut läuft brauche ich aber auch einen Apache -Server. Muss dieser Apache HTTP Server auch bei ionos installiert werden oder kann ich den auch bei mir zu Hause auf meinem Ubunturechner
<micha58> installieren?
<Robert_Zenz> micha58, Server-Software (insbesondere ***der*** Server) muss auf die Server-Maschine.
<micha58> scheisse, das habe ich befürchtet.
<micha58> und damit bin ich dann leider hier im Forum falsch und müsste sozusagen ins ionos-Forum
<Robert_Zenz> micha58, jupp, fuer den Anfang schon.
<micha58> ok, dann trotzdem vielen Dank für die Auskunft
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-24
<dreamon> Wie finde ich meinen Netzwerkscanner? Simplescan findet ihn nicht. Hängt ja auch nich am USB. Drucken kann ich.
<j0k> sane probiert?
<j0k> und sind die Scannerteiber überhaupt installiert? Was ist es für ein Multifunktionsgerät?
<dreamon> j0k, Ja ich ich hab den Hersteller Treiber installiert, aber da steht nicht wie man den verwendet. Aber ich glaub ich hab gerade was gefunden. /usr/bin/scangearmp2 der sucht gerade..
<dreamon> xsane hat ihn nicht gefunden.
<j0k> "der" Hersteller… aha
<dreamon> Ich hab da son komisches deb installiert. Da stand nix wie man es startet.. jetzt hab ich in Synaptic nachgeschaut und das sagt mir /usr/bin/scangearmp2 Ok. Hab das in der Konsole gestartet. Und siehe da es geht. 
<dreamon> Mir wäre simplescan 1000 mal lieber. er das findet den Netzwerkscanner nicht
<j0k> "gescheiten" Scanner zulegen ;-D
<dreamon> Keine Vorschau nichts. Er macht einfach ein PDF draus.. 
<dreamon> Dokumente stehen alle auf dem Kopf.. So ein Minimalistische Zeug.. Canon..grr
<dreamon> Findet sane normalerweise Netzwerkscanner ebenfalls?
<ring0> dreamon, kannst ja mal gucken, ob du dein gerät hier findest https://sane-project.gitlab.io/website/sane-mfgs.html#Z-CANON
<le_bot> Title: SANE: Supported Devices (at sane-project.gitlab.io)
<dreamon> ring0, PIXMA TR8500 Series 	USB Ethernet WiFi 	0x04a9/0x1823 	Untested 	Testers needed! 	pixma (0.27.0) 	
<j0k> ah! Canon ... is ja mal ein Anfang 
<ring0> dreamon, gibt auch einen artikel dazu: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SANE-Scanserver_im_Netzwerk/
<le_bot> Title: SANE-Scanserver im Netzwerk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> sane-utils definitiv installieren, vielleicht hast du glück und scanimage -L spuckt etwas sinnvolles aus :)
<dreamon> ring0, sane-utils ist schon installiert und scanimage -L spuckt nur den vorherigen Drucker/Scanner aus.
<ring0> dann wirst du wohl um das lesen des wiki artikels nicht herum kommen
<ring0> ;)
<dreamon> In der Tabelle steht am ende Spalte manpage sane-pixma
<ring0> die kannst natürlich auch lesen
<dreamon> Aber was ist https://sane-project.gitlab.io/website/man/sane-pixma.5.html
<le_bot> Title: sane-pixma.5 (at sane-project.gitlab.io)
<dreamon> Muß ich das nachinstallieren? 
<ring0> nein, das ist kein ubuntu paket
<xc> Das ist das sane backend, das den Scanner - eventuell - ansprechen kann. Wie von der sane Seite zu entnehmen, ist der noch ungetestet. Idealerweise testest du also erstmal ob der Scanner über USB überhaupt tut, Anschließend kannst du die Netzwerkunterstützung einrichten wie in der Manpage des backends angegeben.
<xc> Vor genau einem Jahr gab es eine Anfrage zu dem Gerät auf der sane mailingliste, der Anfragende hat sich aber leider nicht nochmal gemeldet.
<dreamon> Dann werde ich einfach mal bei dem verkrüppelten /usr/bin/scangearmp2 bleiben der tut, wenn auch nur sehr mühselig
<ring0> willst du nicht testen, ob die kiste per usb, wie vorgeschlagen, läuft?
<dreamon> Kiste steht etwas weiter weg. Aber wenn Ihr es lohnend findet.. mach ich das klar.
<xc> dass er tatsächlich unterstützt wird, ist nicht unbedingt unwahrscheinlich. Die sane Entwickler haben einfach nachvollziehbarerweise nicht jede mögliche Hardware.
<dreamon> Hab ihn nun am USB. Aber simplescan und scanimage -L erkennt ihn nicht.
<xc> Könnte ein Berechtigungsproblem sein. Testweise hilft "sudo scanimage -L". Wenn er da auftaucht, bist du nicht in den richtigen Gruppen
<j0k> ja
<dreamon> Auch mit root geht da nix
<j0k> Canon kann "tricky" sein
<ring0> deine sane vesion könnte alter sein, als die version, aber der der scanner unterstützt wird
<j0k> erst mal als root "probieren™" m(
<ring0> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Canon/
<le_bot> Title: Canon › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> steht hier auch so
<dreamon> Ich warte mal 20.04 ab.. wenn das nicht klappt grabe ich Tiefer. Im moment behelf ich mit mit der scangear notlösung.
<dreamon> Danke euch
<xc> j0k: was genau spricht deiner Meinung nach dagegen?
<j0k> kann man sich so manches mit verbiegen dachte ich?
<xc> j0k: was genau kann man sich verbiegen, wenn man scanimage -L mit root Rechten aufruft?
<j0k> wo stand da, dass nur dies als root probiert wurde?
<ring0> xc hats vorgeschlagen und es wurde getestet. sah ich nun auch nicht kritisch
<xc> sah das für den Fall um Berechtigungsprobleme auszuschließen aus einfachste Möglichkeit. Es werden keine Dateien erstellt oder beschrieben, sollte also okay sein. Ich kann nächstes Mal einen "nur ausnahmsweise" Disclaimer dazuschreiben, wenn das beruhigt :)
<xc> ah, hier ist die erwähnte Mail auch online: https://www.mail-archive.com/sane-devel@alioth-lists.debian.net/msg00474.html
<le_bot> Title: [sane-devel] Will help test Canon Pixma TR8520 (TR8500 Series) (at www.mail-archive.com)
<j0k> mich hat nur das alleinstehende "Auch mit root geht da nix" beunruhigt … könnte ja durchaus auch bedeuten "Xsane und/oder simplescan" mit adminrechten ausgeführt zu haben "probehalber"
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-26
<setra> hallo, ich hab meinen Rechner über VPN im Firmennetz, jetzt möchte ich mein physik. VOIP. ich hab auch einen router aber ich verwende openconnect auf meinem rechner... aber natürlich müsste ich mit meinem voip auf meinen rechner connecten, denn nur auf dem ist das vpn verfügbar... wie könnte ich das hinbekommen?
<setra> ich bräuchte sowas wie einen isolierten router auf meinem rechner der meinem Telefon (welches ich ja konfigurieren kann wie ich will) die Möglichkeit gibt sich auf den PC in das VPN zu connecten...hmmm
<setra> Hab keinen blassen schimmer wo ich anfangen soll?
<setra> Wer hat sowas schon mal gemacht, oder gibts einen anderen ansatz
<setra> Lebt dieser channel?
<LetoThe2nd> er lebt, aber ich glaube dass wohl einfach keiner gerade etwas beitragen kann.
<stevieh> kannst du mal ein Bild malen? Den setup kapiert doch keiner :-)
<koegs> mein gehirn versucht noch die satz-spaghetti zu verarbeiten
<setra> Am PC VPN client gestartet... bin quasi in der Firma ! OK?
<setra> ich brauche noch mein Telefon... quatschi quatschi :-)
<setra> Ich kann mein Telefon nicht benutzen weil das VPN nur auf meinem Rechner intern ist... somit... IP Telefon nix connecting...
<stevieh> mal ein bild.
 * LetoThe2nd ist raus. bei netzwerk erklärungen in babysprache hab ich per definition keine lust.
<stevieh> ohne bild keine lust
<koegs> da sind noch soviele Fragen
<koegs> woher kriegt dein Telefon die IP, per DHCP?
<setra> ich kann es manuell konfigurieren wie ich will.... 
<koegs> irgendwie musst du dem Telefon sagen den PC als default gateway zu benutzen oder dein DHCP verteil entsprechende Routen
<setra> es hat einen dns namen von unserer asterisk anlage, die aber nur im firmennetzwerk zur verfügung steth
<koegs> und dein PC wird Router https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router/
<le_bot> Title: Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<setra> und diese IP ist eine firmenintere IP... somit nur im VPN verfügbar
<koegs> feddich
<setra> koegs, genau !!! irgendwie muss ich meinem router sagen dass er wenn das telefon den name tel001.firma.de anwählt auf meinen rechner geht und ins VPN schlüpft
<koegs> also dem DNS in in deinem Router die IP für tel0001.firma.de geben und eine Route für diese IP setzen, weiterhin immernoch deinen PC als Router konfigurieren
<koegs> einfacher wäre wahrscheinlich ein Softphone auf deinem PC zu nutzen :D
<setra> koegs, JA! genau!!! ein softphone ist die ultimative Lösung...leider hab ich grad kein Headset.... deshalb müsste schnell mal ein physik. IP Tel herhalten
<koegs> deine Lösung geht aber nicht mal eben schnell
<koegs> bzw. ich hab sie dir oben genannt, beinhaltet aber weiteres wissen und konfigurieren
<setra> koegs, zu dem Punkt 1 dem DNS im Router die IP für tel.firma.de geben... könntest du mir bitte sagen welche IP genau gemeint ist...?
<koegs> kleinste lösung wäre immer noch IP statt DNS zu nutzen, deinen PC als Router zu konfigurieren und deinem Telefon zu sagen den PC als Router zu verwnden
<koegs> woher soll ich wissen welche IP eure Asterisk Anlage hat
<setra> Ok, die IP ist aber nur verfügbar wenn VPN connected ist
<setra> und nur auf meinem Rechner und nicht im Netzwerk?
<koegs> ja, deswegen brauchst du halt DNS und Routing und wenn das gerade böhmische Dörfer sind, dann bist du hier falsch
<koegs> dann sollte sich deine IT drum kümmern
<setra> nein ich kenn die Begriffe und weiss auch wie man sowas konfiguriert, was ich nicht weiss ist wie ich die route tatsächlich legen muss
<koegs> ansonsten ist das doch ganz einfach... "ISP-Router sagt Firmen-Asterisk hat IP 192.168.x.x" und hat einen Routing Eintrag "für 192.168.x.x gehst du bitte über <PC-IP>" 
<setra> ok eine statisch route
<koegs> deinen PC musst du dann wie im Wiki beschrieben als Router einrichten, damit er die Pakete auch weiterleitet
<koegs> das ist High Level die Lösung, die Details kann man halt verschiedentlich lösen
<setra> koegs, DANKE das krieg ich schon hin... 
<setra> für mich war nur wichtig wie ich einen IP die nicht im netz existiert wo hinverbiege
<koegs> ich hoffe du kannst auf deinem "DSL"-Router sowas eintragen, sonst wird es eher schwierig
<setra> mein Netzwerk ist classic 192.168.0.0/28 ... die ASTERISK anlage hingegen ist auf 10.0.0.100 ... hab eh einen ubuntu server mit dnsmask rennen
<setra> da rennt aber leider noch 12.04 drauf... 
<stevieh> ganz frisch
<setra> ja ich weiss... ich bin ein schlechter admin
<setra> einmal eingeschaltet vor 8Jahren rennt heute noch
<setra> deshalb ist mein adminwissen ergraut....
<setra> und alle heiligen zeiten wenn OPA mal einen Kurzschluss provoziert... und alles finster ist dann reboot, manuell, weil das bios kein last power state kann
<setra> ZU ALT-owitsch
<setra> Danke an alle Beteiligten, vor allem LetoThe2nd
<stevieh> viel spass bei quatschi quatschi
<setra> danke ;-)
<setra> Und ein Danke dass Ihr, ich erinnere mich vor vielen Monden... alle hier auch da wart... alles irgendwie vertraute Name
<setra> n
<setra> Und ja... das ist auch ergraut... (mit tiefer Stimme) dass alles ganz pragmatisch formuliert sein muss... sorry... bin halt ein Spaßvogel
<setra> Und zu guter letzt... sollte keine Rechtfertigung sein... dass die eigenen Probleme immer ganz verständlich sind und bei Formulierung vl. essentielle Dinge abgehen weil der Focus wo anders liegt
<setra> Focus bei.... DER OFFENSICHTLICHEN... falschen Lösung
<setra> Aber Ihr Jungs seits super... Bittschän bleibts gsund!!!
<setra> Sollte nur ne rethorische Frage sein.... Ihr seid eh hoffentlich im HomeOffice? ... Lacht nicht und sagt, das mach ich mein Leben schon so...
<setra> Nun gut bin dahin beim konfigurieren... dazu muss ich in den Keller... nein ich hab kein SSH dorthin...
<Fussel> setra, du bist herzlich bei #ubuntu-de-offtopic eingeladen ;)
<setra> Ok danek
<DerRaiden> setra: andere möglichkeit wäre du holst dir einen kleinen wlan router der sich per vpn in die Fa wählt und strahlt das vpn netz für dein telefon aus
<kirsten> Hallo Leute, ich habe mir einen Pi4 gekauft und möchte darauf einen Ubuntu-Server 18.04 installieren, auf dem dann Moodle und Collabora Office laufen sollen. Meine  Frage: Gibt es schon ein offizelles image Ubuntu 18.04 für den Pi4?
<kirsten> Hm, niemand hier?
<k1l> https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<le_bot> Title: Install Ubuntu Server on a Raspberry Pi 2, 3 or 4 | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<kirsten> ja, die Seite habe ich auch schon gesehen. Allerdings ist das nicht das Server-Image, richtig?
<k1l> doch
<kirsten> stimmt, steht ja drüber!!! 
<kirsten> sorry
<kirsten> na dann werde ich jetzt mal los legen
<k1l> hf :)
<kirsten> naja mit hf hat sowas bei mir leider nie zu tun, es erzeugt eher Stress.... 
<stevieh> hs
<kirsten> :)
<kirsten> Hallo, ich hätte doch noch mal eine Frage: und zwar möchte ich zusammen mit anderen Dokumente und Präsentationen bearbeiten. Was bietet sich unter Ubuntu dafür an? Ich blicka da momentan nicht so ganz durch. 
<stevieh> gemeinsam an einem dokument gleichzeitig? z.B. nextcloud
<stevieh> wenn nicht gleichzeitig libreoffice
<Frickelpit> collabora z.B. als Suchwort
<kirsten> ok, das wäre also Eure erste Wahl, ja? Denn es scheint da ja auch mehrere Möglichkeiten zu geben
<stevieh> ja, ihr dürft mich Eure Majestät nennen :-)
<kirsten> Collabora Office funktioniert aber nur in verbindung mit einer Nextcloud oder moodle, richtig?
<kirsten> Wenn die anderen nichts sagen, interpretiere ich das immer als Zustimmung ;)
<stevieh> es wird sinn machen, collabora mit nextcloud einzusetzen...  ich vermute, es wird am einfachsten sein.
<kirsten> einfach ist hier leider gar nichts, aber ich probiere es mal :-)
<stevieh> btw. ich weiss ja nicht, um wieviele mitarbeiter es geht, aber ein rpi4 ist auch nicht der strammste Rechner der Welt und hat auch nicht den rasantesten plattendurchsatz. Nur, dass du hinterher nicht jammerst
<kirsten> nee, wir wollen nur mit 3 bi8 Leuten drauf arbeiten. Eigentlich geht es auch nur darum zu zeigen, was so gehen könnte
<stevieh> na dann. usb3 platte dran, sd karte rein und ab gehts
<stevieh> k.a. wie gut das alles auf arm geht, aber nur zu
<Kirsten2> Hallo, ich habe glaube ich gerade aus versehen mit dem Befehlt sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop den lubuntu-desktop installiert. 1. Wie kann ih herausfinden, ob ich es aus versehen installiert habe und 2. wie kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen?
<Frickelpit> !Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<le_bot> Informationen zu Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<Kirsten2> oh, oh: Achtung!Diese Methode ist vor allem wegen der NetworkManager-Problematik unter ungünstigen Umständen nur für Experten geeignet, die sich zur Not auch zutrauen, die Internetverbindung einmalig mit Anleitung im Terminal wiederherzustellen. 
<Kirsten2> dann drückt mir jetzt bitte mal alle die Daumen!
<k1l> apt policy lubuntu-desktop
<k1l> das zeigt dir ob das paket installiert ist oder nicht
<Kirsten2> zu spät, ich habe es jetzt schon deinstalliert
<Kirsten2> werde gleich rebooten, zittern und hoffen, das alles noch geht
<k1l> dann zieh das image halt nochmal neu auf die sdcard.
<Kirsten2> ähm, nein, ich habe ja lubuntu aus Versehen auf meinem Desktop-Rechner, mit dem ich normaler weise arbeite installiert.
<Kirsten2> weil ich dachte, ich wäre via ssh mit dem Pi verbunden - war ich aber nicht :-(
<stevieh> lol
<stevieh> shit happes
<stevieh> ns
<Kirsten2> das kann man wohl so sagen
<k1l> achso.
<Kirsten2> ich denke ich werde gleich mal einen reboot wagen
<j0k> ohOH dauert ganz schön lange
<stevieh> :-D
<bmbbsr> Guten abends ich bin am Aufräumen des Systems Ubuntu FRAGE: gibt es wie bei MS für USB auch logdateien welche die ID speichern 
<bmbbsr> wenn ja wo finde ich diese 
<bmbbsr> Diese Geräte ID bei Ms im Gerätemanger und Hidden meine Ich 
<stevieh> k.a. wovon du sprichst, aber wahrscheinlich willst du dir syslog anschauen.
<bmbbsr> danke 
<bmbbsr> stevieh, frage kann man die gz log dateien in "/var/log" löschen 
<stevieh> ich glaub schon, aber beschwören würde ich das nicht
<drc> das sind halt alte logdateien
<drc> vom löschen geht nichts kaputt, aber sie sind dann weg
<bmbbsr> wie ich das sehe werden sowiso nur die letzten 10 tage gelogt 
<Lost_> bmbbsr: zu deiner ersten Frage: vllt. hilft dir der Befehl lsusb weiter
<bmbbsr> das ist zumindstens der älteste eintrag 
<bmbbsr> Lost_, das ist nur der aktuelle stand 
<bmbbsr> ich habe viel,sehr viele serielle teile die Programmiert werden und dann nie wieder an den Rechner kommen!
<Lost_> wäre mir neu, wenn linux das irgendwo speichert....mag mich aber täuschen....
<bmbbsr> und bei MS win10  blockieren die den USB mit einem eintrag reserviert für im Gerätemanager Hidden 
<Lost_> wie gesagt... wäre mir bei Linux noch nicht aufgefallen
<Lost_> aber: Who knows?
<bmbbsr> ich wollte Heute weil Cov19 Zeit testen ob ich mit Ubuntu die auch proggen kann
<bmbbsr> ging aber wie bei MS der zweite adapter konnte nicht angesprochen werden am selben USB 
<stevieh> hmm?
<bmbbsr> Nach einem Neustart ging es auch am 2ten Adapter 
<bmbbsr> Nicht Tragisch war nur eine Frage ob da Dateien sind welche die ID und die Schnittstelle koppeln 
<stevieh> was für ein treiber wird da eingesetzt? Schau dir halt die logs an...
<bmbbsr> Danke werde ich tun für Heute Schluss sehe schon Buchstaben doppelt
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-27
<jphilips> hi all. if anyone has time, can you contribute to completing to the xubuntu user-docs - https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/cosmic/+lang/de
<le_bot> Title: German (de) : Series cosmic : Translations : Xubuntu Documentation (at translations.launchpad.net)
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-28
<iTommix> Moin. Vielleicht kann jemand helfen: Ich benutze gnomw-terminal um ein CLI-Programm fullscreen zu starten. Wenn ich das Programm beende soll der Rechner runterfahren. Mein Script enthält: „sudo gnome-terminal --full-screen -e /usr/bin/program & sudo shutdown -H now“ - Dummerweise startet das Programm und der Rechner fährt sofort runter. 
<Frickelpit> klar, das sagst du ihm ja auch im Befehl
<j0k> &&
<iTommix> Ja… ich dachte nur das der Befehl nach dem „&“ ausgeführt wird wenn der erste beendet wurde
<Frickelpit> selbst das würde sofort runterfahren
<Frickelpit> iTommix: ein & schickts in den Hintergrund, zwei führt es der Reihe nach aus
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Operatoren/#UND-Verknuepfung-von-Befehlen-mit
<le_bot> Title: Operatoren › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<iTommix> also wäre „&&“ richtig
<Frickelpit> Nein
<Frickelpit> Es sei denn, der Prozess wird erst beim beenden des Terminals als abgeschlossen gewertet vom gnome-terminal
<k1l> die frage ist wann das gnome terminal da den exitstatus abgibt.
<iTommix> Frickelpit: könnte man ja testen ;)
<Frickelpit> iTommix: Das kannst du testen in dem du ein echo $? anstelle des shutdown Befehls packst.
<k1l> ich würde es mal mit && probiere, wenn das nciht geht wirds eh fies.
<iTommix> teste es gerade mal...
<iTommix> nope… fährt sofort runter :(
<Frickelpit> iTommix: der dr_bob kann dir bestimmt sagen, dass das eine doofe Idee ist und man das wunderbar schön anders regeln kann.
<Frickelpit> huhu dr_bob :)
<iTommix> aber warum sollte das eine doofe idee sein?
<dr_bob> Hallo Frickelpit!
<dr_bob> Moment, muss erst mal lesen.
<iTommix> dr_bob: Hi… also prinzipiell eine  einfache aufgabe… aber irgendwie will das o.g. nicht funktionieren
<dr_bob> Habe ja leider kein Ubuntu sondern Xubuntu und deshalb kein gnome-terminal.
<xc> iTommix: mit etwas weniger bloatigem als dem gnome-terminal funktioniert das auch ;)
<iTommix> dr_bob: ja, musste ich auch erst nachinstallieren…
<xc> z.B.: xterm -e htop ; echo done
<iTommix> xc: was schlägst du vor?
<dr_bob> Ich plotte noch...
<dr_bob> Also, zunächst mal ist es blöd, zwei Mal sudo zu haben.  Wenn Dein Programm lange läuft, dann wird er beim shutdown immer nach dem Passwort fragen.
<iTommix> hm… vielleicht funktioniert ja auch GT mit einem „;“ - testen
<xc> nein, wird es nicht
<xc> der einzige Unterschied ist, dass bei && der Rückgabewert eine Rolle spielt, bei ; nicht.
<iTommix> ok… und xterm lässt sich fullscreen öffnen?
<xc> Das Problem bei dem gnome-terminal scheint zu sein, dass es sich in den Hintergrund forkt. Wenn du unbedingt gnome-terminal verwenden willst, wird das komplizierter, je nachdem wie genau du "Programm beenden" verstehst.
<xc> iTommix: das sagt dir "man xterm"
<dr_bob> iTommix, ich würde das so machen.  Eigentlich müsste gnome-terminal erst enden, wenn das gestartete Programm beendet ist.
<dr_bob> Sorry, Link vergessen: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423939/
<le_bot> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<iTommix> naja… was verstehe ich darunter. rufe ich das programm im terminal auf (bash) dann blockiert es ja auch die bash, bis ich „quit“ anklicke ;)
<xc> iTommix: es macht einen Unterschied, ob du das Terminal schließt, oder du das Programm korrekt beendest und sich das Terminal danach von selbst schließt.
<iTommix> oh gott… dr_bob… :D was hast du da zusammengebaut?
<dr_bob> Zu Eurer Diskussion oben: ich würde && nur dann verwenden, wenn der Shutdown tatsächlich bei einem Fehler ausbleiben soll. Sonst sollte man ";" nehmen, wenn denn alle Befehle unbedingt auf einer Zeile stehen müssen.
<dr_bob> iTommix, das Skript schaut in Zeile 3 nach, ob es als root läuft (also mit sudo).  Falls nicht, ruft es sich selbst mit sudo auf, indem es den aktuellen Prozess überlagert (exec).
<dr_bob> $DEBUG dient nur dem Zweck, dass man einfach Debugging einschalten kann.  Dann rufst Du das einfach so auf: $ DEBUG=x das-script
<dr_bob> Mache ich immer so.  Dann kann man auch bequem über mehrere Skripte hinweg debuggen, die sich gegenseitig aufrufen.
<iTommix> ok… also ausser das ich den parameter „-e“ nimmst du für gnome-terminal hier „-x“ - der unterschied macht es dann?
<dr_bob> War die Erläuterung hilfreich?
<iTommix> dr_bob: yes… danke
<iTommix> dr_bob: auch mit deinem script fährt der rechner sofort runter :(
<dr_bob> Eher nicht.  Ich bevorzuge aber -x hier, weil man dann einfach weitere Kommandozeilenargumente anhängen kann und keinen Stress mit Shell-Sonderzeichen bekommt.  Man kann auch gleich alle Argumente durchreichen: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423940/
<le_bot> Title: Sudo mit shutdown › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dr_bob> "Eher nicht" bezog sich auf den Unterschied.
<dr_bob> Läuft denn Dein Programm wirklich?  Vielleicht hast Du ja ein Problem mit dem Kommando oder der Tatsache, dass es als root ausgeführt wird
<iTommix> es soll mit sudo laufen. und ja, man sieht es kurz, aber dann fährt die büchse ja schon runter
<xc> siehe was ich vor 10min schon schrieb.
<iTommix> wegen xterm?
<dr_bob> Dann mach doch mal folgendes: gnome-terminal -e "dein befehl; read foo"
<dr_bob> Dann bleibt das Terminal auf jeden Fall offen und Du kannst schauen, was es da als Fehler gibt.
<iTommix> also in anführungszeichen setzen?
<xc> gnome-terminal forkt sich in den Hintergrund, deswegen funktioniert der Ansatz von dr_bob nicht.
<dr_bob> xc, warum macht es das?  Die Manpage erwähnt das auch nicht.
<xc> dr_bob: frag mich doch nicht sowas, wie erwähnt halte ich das Ding für bloatware und würde davon abraten es zu benutzen.
<xc> Wenn man darauf besteht, ist es wahrscheinlich am sinnvollsten, die pid von dem Prozess "innen" zu holen und auf den zu warten.
<dr_bob> Man könnte es auch umgekehrt machen und die PID des Shell-Skriptes reinreichen.  Das legt man dann schlafen und schreibt einen Signalhandler, der es beendet.  Ist aber auch eklig.
<iTommix> wäre eine option…
 * dr_bob hat noch eine Ubuntu-VM gefunden und bastelt mal.
<dr_bob> Hm, btrfs ist nicht optimal als Dateisystem, auf dem VMs liegen.
<xc> die Aussage ist auch ohne den Nebensatz wahr :p
<dr_bob> Bin ansonsten ganz zufrieden.
<dr_bob> iTommix, Du kannst das natürlich auch so machen, dass Du ein Skript schreibst, das Deinen Befehl ausführt und danach den Shutdown macht.  Das führst Du dann im gnome-terminal aus (wenn es das sein soll).  Oder Du hängst das gleich mit an: sudo gnome-terminal -e 'befehl; shutdown -H now'
<xc> Das macht halt dann Probleme, wenn es auch "ok" sein soll, das Terminal zu schließen (deswegen oben meine Nachfrage).
<iTommix> dr_bob: werde ich mal testen… ansosnten bleibt noch die variante mit der PID 
<xc> Quick and Dirty ginge auch sowas, vorausgesetzt es gibt nur einmal htop / dein ausgeführtes Programm:
<xc>  gnome-terminal -e htop ; sleep 1 ; while pgrep htop &>/dev/null ; do sleep 2s ; done ; echo done
<iTommix> ja… das gibt es definitiv dann nur einmal :)
<iTommix> ich teste das, xc
<dr_bob> Statt pgrep nehme ich gerne pkill -0 htop 2>/dev/null.
<xc> aber das ist halt jetzt echt zusammengehackt und ich würde eher einfach einen anderen Terminalemulator nehmen
<dr_bob> Ach nee, das läuft ja unter dem anderen Benutzer.  Vergiss das-
<iTommix> das terminal wäre mir egal… es soll halt im fullscreen modus laufen
<dr_bob> So Schleifen, die auf die Beendigung eines Prozesses warten, finde ich immer so unelegant.
<xc> also, wenn deine Version neu genug ist, hilft das hier: https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-terminal/commit/42f9f7978e3d103af7a5c9eb2c8f0e8d40e0647c 
<le_bot> Title: client: legacy: Implement waiting for child process exit · GNOME/gnome-terminal@42f9f79 · GitHub (at github.com)
<xc> und sonst wie gesagt: xterm -fullscreen -e htop ; echo done
<iTommix> xc: das war meine frage vorhin, ob xterm fullscreen kennt… sorry… hab hier gerade 2 probleme auf dem tisch :(
<xc> geht sicher auch mit xfce4-term, urxvt oder sonstewas
 * dr_bob würde dann auch xterm nehmen.  Auf Xubuntu natürlich xfce4-terminal
<iTommix> xc: und dr_bob habe es jetzt mit der pgrep variante gelöst… danke allen :)
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-29
<jensm> Mahlzeit
